#ubuntu-si 2011-09-12
<OpenSourceCode> lp
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] lupastro: Besana tudi za LibreOffice  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5119/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> jutro
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q6k4iVyNN-I&feature=player_embedded
<Pepelka> Teagueduino      - YouTube
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Besana tudi za LibreOffice  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5119/new/posts/
<andrejz> CrazyLemon ping
<CrazyLemon> andrejz pjong
<andrejz> dej vrž gor ta nov help
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] pazko: pripravljenost in mirovanje ne delujeta  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5120/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> ne bom
<CrazyLemon> bo andrejm
<CrazyLemon> če ne bo spet kaj zajebal in bom spet js kriv
<CrazyLemon> :D
<andrejz> ok
<nafisa> pjong :D haha
<andrejz> meeting ta teden?
<andrejz> nafisa si Å¡e v Lj ta teden?
<nafisa> ammmmm ... ja?
<andrejz> kaj se dobimo enkrat ta teden na pijači preden greš?
<andrejz> ala "ubuntu urice"
<andrejz> brb
<nafisa> ja, ne vem ...
<nafisa> sej zdej še itak nisem našla službe v MB
<napsy> jutro
<nafisa> tako da je možno, da bom še nekaj mesecev v LJ ... al pa skos v LJ pa si avto kupila pa se v MB vozila
<nafisa> oj, napsy
<CrazyLemon> kje se ti splača vozit
<nafisa> 1x na teden v MB ...
<nafisa> z vlakom ni šanse ... 6 ur samo za vožnjo porabim ... pa še omejena sem na vozni red
<CrazyLemon> obveščamo vas, da je pošiljka 01 vašega naročila ................................... danes odpremljena.
<CrazyLemon> yay za enaa
<CrazyLemon> tisti lamerji pri solo.si pa Å¡e vedno niso poslali
<andrejz> torej kaj pol praviš za pivo?
<nafisa> andrejz, veš, da pivo zelo redko pijem
<nafisa> kaj pravš na jegr kolo? :P
<andrejz> ok :)
<andrejz> bi še kdo drug pršel da se za dan/uro zmenmo?
<CrazyLemon> pošlji na mail list? :)
<CrazyLemon> objavi na forumu?
<CrazyLemon> etc.?
<andrejz> to bom že objavu pol k bo ura pa dan
<andrejz> nafisa a drug teden ti je tud ok?
<nafisa> četrtek, petek, sobota, nedelja non poso ta teden
<nafisa> kaj mamo drug teden?
<nafisa> drug teden mam čas v sredo pa četrtek
<nafisa> pa eventuelno v torek zvečer
<nafisa> edino, če se mi stranke nalimajo
<andrejz> ok pol pa drug teden v sredo al pa četrtek
<alyosha> CrazyLemon kaj si naroču
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha ram (enaa) + disk (solo.si)
<CrazyLemon> samo sm se zajebau..bolše da sm šou do nakupi.net
<andrejz> ob 19.00?
<CrazyLemon> in bi takoj dobu
<alyosha> nakupi.net koper?
<CrazyLemon> ja
<alyosha> jebeš unega unega je za ubit
<alyosha> ma kaj ti to kupic pc
<alyosha> in pol moraš kupit se disk
<alyosha> in rame
<alyosha> ker pc ni dovolj dober:D
<alyosha> hudo
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> nisem kupu pc
<CrazyLemon> in ko ga kupim..je barebone
<alyosha> unega zoltija?
<CrazyLemon> ja
<alyosha> kaj pa ti rabi pol disk in ram?
<alyosha> za kišto?
<CrazyLemon> ker je barebone
<CrazyLemon> nima ne diska ne rama not
<alyosha> ma človek
<alyosha> in kolko stane?
<CrazyLemon> 200
<alyosha> brez diska in rama?
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> jp
<alyosha> kaj pol ma proc. not in matično:D
<alyosha> to je to?
<CrazyLemon> poguglaj pa boš vidu kaj ma not :D
<alyosha> ma ni vredno mojega dragocenega časa:D
<CrazyLemon> ful je dragocen :>
<alyosha> seveda
<alyosha> zdj moram gledat
<alyosha> money talks
<alyosha> with
<alyosha> Carrie
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> nice titties
<CrazyLemon> :))
<alyosha> fa Å¡o
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> pa zakaj ne kupis normalne kište
<alyosha> za 300€
<alyosha> dobiš že hudo zadevo
<CrazyLemon> link prosim
<nafisa> andrejz, ja ... lahko 19.00
<andrejz> ma kdo od prisotnih kako preferenco glede datuma?
<alyosha> moras sam sestavit jebotte
<alyosha> ce bos kupu narjeno bos daw duplo
<CrazyLemon> alyosha no dej linke od delov
<alyosha> oo nafisa kvaj zdj
<CrazyLemon> da bo vse skupaj 300€
<CrazyLemon> :>
<nafisa> oj, joško
<alyosha> človek what iz wrong with you?
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> 300€ ohišje plošča disk proc. rami
<nafisa> v glavnem ... jst sme svoje povedala, andrejz  ...
<alyosha> zdj bom praw sestavu nekje jebemte
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> lol..spet..sam govoriš..brez dokazov :D
<nafisa> ALO ... SMRKAVCI
<alyosha> pff smrkla djno
<andrejz> jap, ti si
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> IMA KDO Å E KAKE PREFERENCE ZA UBUNTU URICE NASLEDNJI TEDEN?
<alyosha> nafisa ne kriči ker sem utrujen
<alyosha> in mi ne paše ta ton tvoj
<nafisa> ANDREJZ TULE SPRAÅ UJE ... PA GA VSI IGNORIRATE
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> tko
<nafisa> ja in?
<andrejz> lej aljosha pa dražen itak ne bosta pršla
<alyosha> ja če smo tiho pomeni da nimamo nic za povedat ane
<alyosha> CrazyLemon dj mi spec od tega tvojega zoltarja
<nafisa> ja, lahko bi pa kdaj prišla
<nafisa> lene riti smotane
<CrazyLemon> http://www.solo.si/racunalnitvo-10087/namizni-racunalniki/zotac-13287/mini-pc/zotac-zbox-ad02-mini-pc-amd-e-350-apu-1-6ghz-amd-m1-ddr3-sata-6gbs-usb-3-0-esata-dvi-hdmi-mini-itx/index.html
<Pepelka> Zotac ZBOX-AD02 Mini PC, AMD E-350 APU 1.6GHz, AMD M1, DDR3, SATA 6Gb/s, USB 3.0, eSATA, DVI, HDMI, Mini-ITX - SOLO
<alyosha> ja lhako bi vi prišli na obalo
<alyosha> že ki ste tko glasni zakaj mi ne pridemo gor
<alyosha> ane
<alyosha> :)
<andrejz> bomo ko boste enkrat tisti famozni karting organiziral o katerem že x let govorite
<CrazyLemon> if X = 1; true   else     false
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> lol
<alyosha> in nič v mnozini govorit
<alyosha> to CrazyLemon neki ureja
<alyosha> obljublja
<alyosha> zmišljuje
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> nisem niti obljubljal niti urejal..dal sem predlog če se prav spomnem
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> tko da..ne si zmišljevat ..kthxbye
<nafisa> int leta; leta = x;
<nafisa> lol
<CrazyLemon> nafisa fail :/
<nafisa> vem :D
<nafisa> zakaj misliš, da sem lol napisala?
<CrazyLemon> ker ti je smešen vsak stavek? :S
<nafisa> noup
<andrejz> btw lahko v Kopru SVOJE pivo (al pa gosti sok za dražena) organizirate
<andrejz> če bi res radi pil pa ne morte do lj pridt
<alyosha> CrazyLemon kolko boš dal za disk in ram? in kašen disk in ram:D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha vse skupaj?
<zdobersek> lolziez
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: popoldne damo plugin na sajt
<CrazyLemon> 56€ za disk ter 30€ za ram
<alyosha> kasen disk in kasni rami?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ok..če brejkaš server
<CrazyLemon> ga boš plačal
<CrazyLemon> :p
<zdobersek> ni pene!
<CrazyLemon> alyosha rami 4gb kingston so-dimm ddr3 1066mhz
<zdobersek> ce ne bom takoj mogu, bomo tvojga zotaca usposobl, da bo do takrat serviru!
<CrazyLemon> disk WD 320gb 7200rpm 16mb cache
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] david_ozura: xml editor  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5111/new/posts/
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: tkole zgleda v WP ... http://i56.tinypic.com/xc7x1f.png
<zdobersek> tkole pa potem v PunBB
<zdobersek> http://i56.tinypic.com/25f66g0.png
<zdobersek> citat je se treba popravt, pa prevec line breakov notr namece ..
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek awesome :)
<nafisa> zdobersek, a una zadnja vrstica ... je alyosha mišljen? :P
<zdobersek> ne!
<alyosha> what what?
<nafisa> zafrkavam, no
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> nč, alyosha
<alyosha> sej
<nafisa> mal sem po krejzijevsko mislila :D
<Grega> krejzi ni imej alyoshe v mislih..
<Grega> imel*
<nafisa> Grega, kaj se pa ti zdej oglašaš?
<nafisa> si njegova tajnica? :P
<Grega> jaz mu berem misli
<nafisa> no, dej jih Å¡e men
<Grega> tezka bo
<alyosha> ah ne
<alyosha> nafisa je easy
<nafisa> no, alyosha
<nafisa> pa ti povej, kaj mislim trenutno
<alyosha> sigurno misli o kašnih strap-onih bičih špagah
<alyosha> lisicah
<alyosha> ipd ipd
<nafisa> nope
<alyosha> latex
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> ah dej
<alyosha> priznaj
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> si se mal zmotu
<nafisa> o tem študiram, če grem knjigo brat
<alyosha> ah ja
<alyosha> pa kdaj so te pa brat naučili:p
<nafisa> brala sem v mali Å¡oli
<nafisa> zakaj?
<alyosha> ah dej dej
<alyosha> u jaslih se bere
<alyosha> ne pa u mali Å¡oli
<alyosha> ke beeka
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> nisem marala brat
<alyosha> c c
<alyosha> sram te bodi dekla
<nafisa> ja sorry ...
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> naj ti bo
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> v 5. razredu sem pa tako začela knjige brat, da jih je v knjižnici zmanjkalo
<lynxlynxlynx> vsako dvajseto stran? ;)
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> samo prvo in zadnjo
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> ne jo hecat no
<CrazyLemon> sej jih je prebrala tudi nekaj vmes
<CrazyLemon> predn je  zaspala
<CrazyLemon> :>
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> lynxlynxlynx, ni se treba zajebavat ... lahko ti pa zagotovim, da sem veliko knjig prebrala ... in ni mi žal za nobeno knjigo
<lynxlynxlynx> verjamem
<lynxlynxlynx> maš tud srečo, da ti ni za nobeno žal
<nafisa> čeprav je tale, ki jo berem, prov naugraužna ...
<nafisa> ampak je dobra
<alyosha> ma kdo kake veze na t2?
<alyosha> jz bi 2 statiča IP-ja
<alyosha> pa neki jočejo
<alyosha> da nebi oni tega dali
<alyosha> smradi
<nafisa> a en ni dost?
<nafisa> http://img.skitch.com/20100115-s4upr5ykjeikd75y9fa1g7ryj.render.png
<CrazyLemon> alyosha iščejo enega  za dostavo časopisov na relaciji kp-lj-kp
<CrazyLemon> če te zanima
<alyosha> ?
<CrazyLemon> 4€/h
<CrazyLemon> v nočnih urah je dleo
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> kdo to isce?
<alyosha> to je legal job to nemoram jz:D
<alyosha> jz sem bolj crnjo:D
<CrazyLemon> res si crnjo :D
<CrazyLemon> in zakaj rabiš 2 ipja ?
<alyosha> zato da Å¡e en server porihtam
<alyosha> kr dober
<alyosha> bolši ko tvoj zoltan:D
<alyosha> in ker bi se rad malo igral pol
<alyosha> in ne moram samo z enim IPjem
<alyosha> jebemjih
<alyosha> zrihtaj mi Å¡e enega
<CrazyLemon> lahk ti jih zrihtam par miljonov
<CrazyLemon> reče se jim LAN IP's
<alyosha> ne ne
<alyosha> jebeš to
<alyosha> jz rabim zaresne ipje.D
<CrazyLemon> ipv6 anyone? :)
<alyosha> kaj ipv6
<alyosha> kupiš?:D
<CrazyLemon> kupiš????
<CrazyLemon> od kdaj moraš kupit ipv6?
<alyosha> ma tebi prodam kajbtk
<alyosha> sj si pun
<alyosha> zdj bla plača
<alyosha> pf
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> ni še..samo predplačilo
<CrazyLemon> plača bo enkrat drug teden verjetno :(
<alyosha> c cc
<alyosha> kašna je to firma
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek http://dl.dropbox.com/u/17510489/zaslonska_slika.png
<CrazyLemon> faq
<CrazyLemon> lookin' pretty good :D
<CrazyLemon> sam Å¡e andrejm mora ene par stvari zrihtat :)
<alyosha> it's nice:D
<zdobersek> lepo, ja :)
<CrazyLemon> http://www.index.hr/images2/Jactrazposao.jpeg
<CrazyLemon> loool
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] lupastro: Besana tudi za LibreOffice  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5119/new/posts/
<zdobersek> move along, Jadranka, no need for you here ...
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: darilo mas v bzrju
<zdobersek> ampak pazljivo!
<zdobersek> pridem za 15 minut, moram na posto.
<nafisa> prebrala, da more na postlo :D
<nafisa> tud to se zgodi, če šumnikov ne pišeš :D
<zdobersek> ... a njega nikjer.
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar.html
<Pepelka> Radarska slika padavin
<zdobersek> nad Celje nosi nevihto, tak da me cez ~20 minut ne bo vec!
<nafisa> zdobersek, prid k men ... pr nas bo kake pol ure kasnej
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Rogergr: Kako naj zaženem program na 4. delovni površini  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5118/new/posts/
<anny> oj
<lynxlynxlynx> ojla
<CrazyLemon> buhdej
<Sky[x]> lp
<CrazyLemon> nč..gremo brejkat wordpress/punbb
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kere tage mora met post
<CrazyLemon> da se objavi na forumu
<zdobersek> nbenih!
<CrazyLemon> pol ne dela!
<zdobersek> v punbb je treba nardit nov forum 'Novice'
<zdobersek> zal, hard-coded je ..
<CrazyLemon> pa tako povej !
<CrazyLemon> http://ubuntu.crabdance.com/punbb/index.php
<Pepelka> Ubuntu.si forum
<CrazyLemon> good enough?
<zdobersek1> uglavnem, bbl, ko se nevihta stran pomakne.
<CrazyLemon> ne
<CrazyLemon> jebe..
<CrazyLemon> o fak..dela
<CrazyLemon> caaar :D
<CrazyLemon> hm..no ja
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek a si zdej prisoten?
<CrazyLemon> al je spet "nevihta" ? :>
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: prisoten!
<zdobersek> je slo naprej
<CrazyLemon> uglavnem
<CrazyLemon> crabdanceit
<CrazyLemon> urejanje ne dela tako kot si opisal
<CrazyLemon> http://ubuntu.crabdance.com/punbb/viewforum.php?id=2
<Pepelka> Novice (Stran 1) - Ubuntu.si forum
<CrazyLemon> se re-posta
<zdobersek> hm ...
<zdobersek> lahk dobim dostop do vsega?
<CrazyLemon> sure
<CrazyLemon> as in ssh ?
<CrazyLemon> al bi rad bil sam admin
<CrazyLemon> na wp /punbb
<zdobersek> do baze
<zdobersek> pa admin na wp
<CrazyLemon> ehm.. dejva pvt.. morava se zmenit glede legal info kaj se zgodi če boš zjebal bazo pa kako te bom pretepu
<CrazyLemon> :>
<OpenSourceCode> lp
<lynxlynxlynx> oj
<lynxlynxlynx> a si rešil uno napako od kakega tedna nazaj?
<OpenSourceCode> morda kdo ve kako nastaviti, da lahko vlečem iz ThePirateBay z transimissionom?
<OpenSourceCode> katero napako?
<lynxlynxlynx> en trivialen c++ primerček
<OpenSourceCode> se Å¡e zafrkavam z c++ ja
<lynxlynxlynx> no, če je tisti skupek še aktualen, ti lahko povem kaj je narobe
<OpenSourceCode> sem že rešil tisto ja
<OpenSourceCode> int main ()?
<OpenSourceCode> pa namesto <iostream.h>
<OpenSourceCode> <iostream>
<bajdec> živjo
<bajdec> eno težavo mam
<OpenSourceCode> reči
<bajdec> za fotra moram zrihtat en program... Vglavnem mam ga na oddaljenem serverju (to pomeni da nimam dostopa do njega), ampak je razdrobljen v tistem folderju po mapicah, v kateri so spet mapice... Kako naj vse skupaj dol dobim, ker je ogromno fajlov
<bajdec> prenest moram pa preko http protokola
<bajdec> vidim vsak fajl, ampak karkoli sem probaval z wget mi potegne fajle iz tiste mape, potem naredi mapice pa notr index.html
<bajdec> any idea?
<bajdec> rab pa ćim prej
<lynxlynxlynx> curl podpira *
<lynxlynxlynx> drugače pa zmeči skupaj eno skriptico
<bajdec> povej kaj naj vržem v curl
<bajdec> k zdej mi vrže ven sam 404 HTML file
<Grega> wget -r, mogoce?
<lynxlynxlynx> ne podpirajo vsi strežniki
<lynxlynxlynx> a nima index.html seznama vsebine?
<OpenSourceCode> najde kdo podnapise za Red State film?
<OpenSourceCode> lahko tudi angleške
<CrazyLemon> alyosha uleti do cityburgerja
<CrazyLemon> boš častu hamburger
<OpenSourceCode> sudo apt-get install apache2 libapache2-mod-php5
<OpenSourceCode> to je najnovejši apache +php5?
<nafisa> andrejz jse je đojnu ... kaj zdej ... že maš, kdaj drug teden bo?
<andrejz> četrtek @ 19
<nafisa> ta četrtek?
<nafisa> al naslednjega?
<andrejz> drug
<nafisa> oky
<nafisa> superca
<nafisa> daj na koledar ...
<nafisa> z opomnikom
<andrejz> ok
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Rogergr: pripravljenost in mirovanje ne delujeta  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5120/new/posts/
<andrejz> dodano
<alyosha> CrazyLemon ti boš častu kaj jz
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha pizda si Å¡krt
<alyosha> pa človek nimam jaz €
<alyosha> ti map
<alyosha> maš
<CrazyLemon> nimaš €
<CrazyLemon> a načrtuješ drug server
<CrazyLemon> in ne vem kaj Å¡e vse
<CrazyLemon> dej ne laži debeli :D
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Rogergr: [rešeno] Kako naj zaženem program na 4. delovni površini  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5118/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] pazko: pripravljenost in mirovanje ne delujeta  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5120/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek1 na tvoje veselje sem odstranu "linux na namizju" widget :)
<alyosha> CrazyLemon nic ne nacrtujem
<alyosha> že imam
<alyosha> :)
<CrazyLemon> no vidiš..in pol nimaš keša..škrtica ena koprska :)
<nafisa> ja, nima
<nafisa> če je že nabavu :D
<CrazyLemon> tiho ti :D
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: [rešeno] Kako naj zaženem program na 4. delovni površini  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5118/new/posts/
<zdobersek1> CrazyLemon: YEAH!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek1 linke bomo lepili pod Prenos
<CrazyLemon> čeprav me zdej mika da bi tisto kar  poimenovali Povezave
<zdobersek1> to sem skoz predlagu ... :)
<CrazyLemon> ne laži!
<CrazyLemon> to je moja ideja in meni gre zahvala!
<CrazyLemon> to bi bilo to glede menijev
<CrazyLemon> js jih več ne bi dodal
<nafisa> ni za kej
<nafisa> res
<nafisa> ni panike ... Å¡e kdaj :D
<zdobersek1> CrazyLemon: za vec tak ni prostora
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek1 jp
<CrazyLemon> http://ubuntu.crabdance.com/faq/
<Pepelka> Namizni vodnik Ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> še par fixov..pa bo tudi to končano
<zdobersek1> sigh ... kernel.org se kr down
<CrazyLemon> kaj ti bo kernel.org? :D
<CrazyLemon> http://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=crabdance&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8#sclient=psy&hl=sl&lr=lang_sl&client=ubuntu&hs=WED&channel=fs&tbs=lr:lang_1sl&source=hp&q=ubuntu+crabdance&pbx=1&oq=ubuntu+crabdance&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&gs_sm=e&gs_upl=12479l14727l0l15663l11l10l2l0l0l5l1068l2495l2-4.1.7-1l6l0&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_cp.&fp=a54807db55c031ce&biw=1280&bih=822
<Pepelka> crabdance - Google Search
<CrazyLemon> lol :)
<CrazyLemon> eh
<zdobersek1> imma be updatin' my git repos!
<CrazyLemon> ah..sj je taprav link :D
<zdobersek1> we've been compromised!
<zdobersek1> ABORT! ABORT!
<CrazyLemon> alyosha Na voljo je novejša različica phpMyAdmina, zato razmislite o posodobitvi. Najnovejša različica je 3.4.4, izdana 2011-08-24.
<CrazyLemon> Stanje: Čaka na obdelavo
<CrazyLemon> preklet solo.si
<CrazyLemon> pa Å¡e kao na zalogi
<zdobersek1> CrazyLemon: je prevec narobe, ce se avtorju ne poveca stevilo postov za +1 na forumu, ko napise novico prek WP?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek1 naah
<zdobersek1> CrazyLemon: pull plz
<zdobersek1> storjen en popravek v WP pluginu
<CrazyLemon> if you break it..you buy it
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek1 done
<CrazyLemon> pa različico popravi :P
<zdobersek1> not broken, fixed!
<zdobersek1> ktero razlicico?
<CrazyLemon> This plugin inserts WordPress posts into PunBB forum.
<CrazyLemon> Različica 0.1
<zdobersek1> Mam specialno oznacevanje verzij!
<CrazyLemon> vse so 0.1 ? :D
<zdobersek1> verzije gredo proti 1/∞
<zdobersek1> s tem, da se potem prilagodim in pisem v eksponentni obliki
<CrazyLemon> http://slo-tech.com/novice/t483709#crta
<Pepelka> Applova ponudba za prevzem Dropboxa zavrnjena @ Slo-Tech
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e to mi manjka!
<CrazyLemon> pol bom bil prisiljen uporabljat U1
<CrazyLemon> :(
<CrazyLemon> nafisa..na siolu? :O     omg
<nafisa> pa kaj bi rad, CrazyLemon ?
<CrazyLemon> too late!
<CrazyLemon> vidu sm tvoj ip!
<CrazyLemon> zdej te bom pingal do smrti!!!
<nafisa> ja pa kaj pol
<nafisa> pa mi dej ...
<nafisa> vpraš polža ... ne prideš skos
<nafisa> router zavrne
<CrazyLemon> zakaj bi sploh pršu skoz..men je dovolj do routerja prit :)
<nafisa> hvala, CrazyLemon
<nafisa> ammmmm ... kdor na odjemalcih podobnih emule pobira dol sumljivo vsebino ... predlagamo kriptiranje pri shranjevanju ...
<nafisa> zaradi grehov izpred dveh let so začeli kriminalisti trkat na vrata :D
<CrazyLemon> fak..kuham se
<CrazyLemon> zuni pa 22°
<nafisa> komarjiiiiii
<nafisa> pa so Å¡li komarci
#ubuntu-si 2011-09-13
<alyosha> ha
<alyosha> nevem če nas je blo še kdaj tko malo
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> mornin pipl
<alyosha> oo gutten morgen
<CrazyLemon> ti solo.si mona..še vedno naročilo čaka na obdelavo
<CrazyLemon> a enaa že poslali vse
<CrazyLemon> in zdej dobim
<CrazyLemon> jebemti amaterje
<alyosha> ma dej dej tipi samo zavajajo tej online
<alyosha> tko so mene na mimovrste nategnili pizde ene
<alyosha> kao na zalogi
<alyosha> naročiš
<alyosha> in pol napisejo kao v 3h dneh da bo na zalaogi
<alyosha> lopovi grdi
<alyosha> innakoncu čakal 2 tedna skoraj
<CrazyLemon> ni meni problem čakat..če mi to sporočijo takoj
<CrazyLemon> http://24ur.com/novice/gospodarstvo/bodo-italijanski-dolg-odkupili-kitajci.html
<Pepelka> Bodo italijanski dolg odkupili Kitajci? - 24ur.com
<CrazyLemon> haha
<CrazyLemon> kmalu bomo meli little china namest italijanov
<alyosha> ma skoraj da rajsi:d
<teardrop> lo
<CrazyLemon> ehlo
<nafisa> o, živi so
<alyosha> it's aaaaliiiiveee
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> ne morš da verjameš, a?
<alyosha> res
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> dons loh greste tekmo gledat v HCC ... dobite eno sangrijo4free
<nafisa> pa Å¡e une ritke bojo stregle ... uffff
<nafisa> aja, jutr je tekma
<alyosha> ritke
<alyosha> kje so ritke
<alyosha> ?
<CrazyLemon> hahaha
<CrazyLemon> zdej  me kliče ena iz adriatic slovenice (se mi zdi)
<CrazyLemon> in pravi da ker sm dolgoletni plačnik pri njih
<CrazyLemon> da sm deležen brezplačnega pregleda njihovih storitev blablabla
<CrazyLemon> a js nevem če sm kdaj sploh bil plačnik AS
<andrejz> alyosha, CL dejta se zment za ene urice v KP
<alyosha> urice?
<nafisa> ubuntu urice, alyosha
<alyosha> kao predstavitev/predavanje o ubuntuju?
<alyosha> to ko smo govorili
<alyosha> ?
<CrazyLemon> ne
<alyosha> kašne pa urice ?!
<andrejz> zaenkrat mamo LJ, PO, in najbrž NM
<teardrop> kako ne :D
<nafisa> ej, andrejz ... a tisto, če se neki v tem paketu prevede ... na LP ... ti potem javi, če je spod dano, da more en pregledat?
<CrazyLemon> kao sediš in piješ in čakaš da mine 60min
<CrazyLemon> :))
<alyosha> jebemte
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> andrejz kaj maste kašne datume že u mislih?
<andrejz> ja drug teden
<andrejz> točno se pa s CL zmenta kdaj mata čas
<alyosha> kaj drugi teden?
<alyosha> da bojo te urice?
<andrejz> ja
<alyosha> ha
<andrejz> ideja je enostavna: vsedeš se v en bar oz. nekam kjer gre veliko ljudi z neko ubuntu majco al čepico al kaj jaz vem čim in debatiraš z drugimi ubuntu uporabniki (v tvojem primeru CL)
<alyosha> hitri ste:D
<andrejz> lol
<andrejz> a nisem o tem jaz že par dni nazaj govoril, en teden in 2 tedna nazaj govoril ?
<alyosha> aha aha
<alyosha> ja ja
<alyosha> se je govorilo
<andrejz> ja no :)
<alyosha> samo ne da bo drugi teden:D
<alyosha> hm hm
<alyosha> samo treba koga
<alyosha> "povabit"
<alyosha> povedat
<alyosha> da pride kdo
<alyosha> CrazyLemon bitch
<alyosha> kam si se zdj skril
<andrejz> no in pol obstaja določena verjetnost da nekoga mimoidočega zanima kaj počenjaš  in mu razložiš
<nafisa> andrejz, kje bi se pa mi v LJ dobil?
<CrazyLemon> ma kae
<andrejz> @alyosha: saj v tem je fora, da so vse urice v istem tednu
<andrejz> se pravi drug teden
<andrejz> in se napiše novico na ubuntu.si in crazy da na facebook
<andrejz> da se jih skup promovira in je večja verjetnost da kdo "zunanji" pride
<nafisa> js hočem tuxija v nalepkiiiiiiiiiiii :'(
<nafisa> za na računalnik
<andrejz> najbrž boš kakšnega novega ubuntu uporabnika spoznal
<alyosha> andrejz kaj je kašen dan že fixen
<alyosha> al samo drugi teden?
<napsy> lp
<andrejz> @nafisa: meni je vseeno kje, nekje v centru (dost ljudi)
<andrejz> drugi teden kadarkoli ti paše
<andrejz> samo CL pravi da ne v torek /sredo
<andrejz> edini razlog zakaj je datum okvirno določen je, da se napiše novica za vse urice skup
<andrejz> in se potem pošlje širom naokoli
<alyosha> hm pomoje bi blo najbolse kašen 5ek
<alyosha> al ne?
<andrejz> seveda pa lahko to vsak nadgradi z marketingom od ust do ust
<CrazyLemon> ja valda..poljubljal pa ga ne bom
<andrejz> alyosha ne vem kdaj maš čas :)
<CrazyLemon> fakju!
<alyosha> :DD
<alyosha> ma jz načeloma mam časa na pretek:D
<nafisa> hahaha
<andrejz> pol mate lahko pa 2x :)
<alyosha> haha
<alyosha> ma mi bomo to povezali nekako te urice z vabilom na delavnice
<alyosha> da vidimo kašen je odziv
<alyosha> če bi lahko to speljali
<alyosha> klubaktivnemladine pa to:D
<alyosha> moramo nardit ene delavnice
<alyosha> in bi lahko na teh uricah zdj
<alyosha> vidli kolko je interesentov
<alyosha> za kaj takega
<andrejz> pač urice so mišljene "u izi"
<alyosha> ja sj
<alyosha> tko lih malo
<alyosha> da s epove
<andrejz> saj lahko na naslednje ubuntu urice (oktobra) narediš vabilo za delavnice zraven
<alyosha> da se CrazyLemon pride delat frajerja kao on h4x0r ovo ono
<alyosha> tako inbi pač jih malo prasali
<alyosha> te sodelujoče na uricah
<alyosha> kaj mislijo o tem
<andrejz> CL je car, k mu pri adriatica slovenica popust dajo
<alyosha> pff
<CrazyLemon> jp..pa sploh nisem naročnik!
<andrejz> @alyosha: ne pričakuj preveč ljudi, da ne boš razočaran
<alyosha> pa na kruh koper tudi!
<CrazyLemon> kdor zna pač zna
<alyosha> andrejz ne ne:D jz vem da bo to na izi
<alyosha> zelo
<alyosha> Å¡e ki CrazyLemon je tko ful pasiven
<CrazyLemon> alyosha ne..tam mi ne dajo popusta..prasci
<alyosha> in pol je kar je
<alyosha> :DD
<alyosha> aja so vam ukinli
<alyosha> !
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> ker ste zlorabljali kruh
<alyosha> packi eni
<alyosha> :D
<andrejz> koga briga kruh koper
<CrazyLemon> js pričakujem da bom sam na uricah
<andrejz> vina koper ftw! :P
<CrazyLemon> ker vem da bo alyosha zahinavu
<CrazyLemon> :>
<alyosha> hahaha
<alyosha> peder
<alyosha> alyosha bo prej ko ti tam
<alyosha> povej ti meni CrazyLemon kje bojo urice
<alyosha> kaj si ti mel u mislih?:D
<CrazyLemon> če bo kaj za papat..pol bo ja :))
<alyosha> free drink
<CrazyLemon> nisem mel nič v mislih..ker moje misli ne mislijo tako daleč naprej
<alyosha> voda iz Å¡pine
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> mkc a? idealen plac:D
<CrazyLemon> lahko bi meli zraven kakega izvira..kjer je free voda
<CrazyLemon> :>
 * alyosha čaka na crazyjev izpad:D
<andrejz> ja nekje kjer ljudje mimo hodijo
<alyosha> hm hm hm
<nafisa> jst sem žleht
<alyosha> nafisa vemo mi to vemo:p
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> lej, andrejz ... jst v swingerju promocijo delam :D
<nafisa> tko da ... lepo prosm ...
<nafisa> hodi mimo dost folka :D
<nafisa> lahko pa Å¡efu dam Å¡e naprintanega tuxija ... da za Å¡ank obesi :D
<andrejz> lol
<andrejz> ves marketing je dober :)
<zdobersek> lahk se postavta nekam v planine
<CrazyLemon> i disagree
<alyosha> pizda kko je dobra ta Alexandra stan
<alyosha> jebemjo
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek in pol bi peli http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gYDYC_ihOLA   ?
<nafisa> ti kr, alyosha ... ti kr ... ti prvoščim ... nam tvoji povedala :D
<Pepelka> Bijelo Dugme - Hajdemo U Planine      - YouTube
<nafisa> ja, itak ... haha, CrazyLemon
<alyosha> pff njo bi Å¡e ona:D
<alyosha> biblo veselo
<alyosha> jebemtish
<alyosha> :D
<zdobersek> odpres youtube
<zdobersek> das na repeat
<zdobersek> mimoidocim pa razlagas o neki afriski besedi, k  jo je en astronavt izrabu za OS
<CrazyLemon> :))
<Hekos> kdaj pa pride razlaga kaj je "OS"
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> ko se konča komad?
<CrazyLemon> d0h
<Hekos> in folk že zdavnej spizdi
<CrazyLemon> who cares..glavno da se mi zabavamo
<andrejz> lol
<zdobersek> lahk se tud nad kak graben postavis pa potem dol vpijes pa razlagas
<alyosha> ma avto od gasilcev
<alyosha> in krožit okoli
<alyosha> in po unem
<alyosha> mikrofonu govorit
<alyosha> to je to
<alyosha> :D
<zdobersek> jebes avto
<zdobersek> helikopter
<CrazyLemon> in tulit "wiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiwuuuuuuuuuuuu wiiiiiiiiiiiiiiwuuuuuuuuuuu ubuntu gre tuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu"
<CrazyLemon> ?
<zdobersek> sej si u gorah
<alyosha> :D
<andrejz> no ni zdaj omejeno na koper, zdobersek ti lahko tud v domačem kraju organiziraš urice (sicer ne vem od kod si)
<zdobersek> Celje
<zdobersek> ampak jst sem se vedno za gore
<CrazyLemon> kje za vraga je ta poštar
<andrejz> zdoberšek, če poznaš še kakšnega ubuntu userja od tam potem maš prilko
<CrazyLemon> miha je celjan :)
<zdobersek> oktobra sem via LJ
<zdobersek> tko da potem do poletja ne bo prilike
<andrejz> no pa saj lahko samo septembra organiziraš pa se jih takrat toliko nabere, da sami naprej furajo
<andrejz> lahko pa tud ti pol naprej ob vikendih (seveda, če želiš)
<zdobersek> septembra je no-go, moram se za studij porihtat 1001 stvar.
<zdobersek> ce bo cas & volja, bom nekaj spravu skup.
<zdobersek> je tule v okolici Celja kr neki hribov z izviri
<CrazyLemon> haha
<andrejz> @zdoberšek: ravno v tem je fora, da ne rabiš nič skup spravljat
<andrejz> ti moraš samo tja pridt v ubuntu uniformi, novico pa to se na ubuntu.si napiše in objavi
<andrejz> pol pa če kdo pride z njim debatiraš, spoznaš folk, itd...
<zdobersek> whoa
<zdobersek> folk lahko dejansko v naravo silim
<zdobersek> how eco is that
<zdobersek> s/silim/privabim/
<andrejz> če pa noben ne pride, pa tisto uro gloncaš pir pa greš domov oz. kamor te je volja
<andrejz> no načeloma je ideja v tem da si nekej v mestu, kjer te lahko mimoidiči opazijo in jim lahko kaj poveš o ubuntuju, če jih zanima seveda
<andrejz> ampak tudi Eco pristop ma svoj čar :P
<zdobersek> s hribi se itak zajbavam
<zdobersek> ampak bi dost vec ljudi prtegnu, ce bi v tisti uri sedel pred oranznim helikopterjem
<zdobersek> al pa v njem ...
<zdobersek> a lahk v takih primerih pisemo prosnje za sponzorstvo na lugos?
<lynxlynxlynx> zahvaljujemo se vam za poslane pripombe. Za lažjo obravnavo vas prosimo, da nam jih pošljete še kot Word datoteko. <-- grrr
<lynxlynxlynx> poslal sem kot pdf
<zdobersek> drugic dej kot .txt
<zdobersek> se boljs .html, da bojo celi panicni ratal, ko jim bo IE odprl datoteko
<lynxlynxlynx> a slike pa v base64?
<zdobersek> svg
<andrejz> pivo ali neka pijača še ni tak strošek da bi sponzorje rabil, IMO :) zdobersek
<andrejz> če je pa kaj "večjega" se pa vpraša
<zdobersek> andrejz: helikopter sem mel v mislih :)
<andrejz> prevajalski maraton je omogoil lugos (denar za hrano in pijačo) in kiberpipa (prostor)
<andrejz> drgač pa sem se pogovarjal z blagajnikom od lugosa in je pripravljen za vse donacije in prihodke, ki bi prišli z nameom za ubuntu.si vodit poseben konto iz katerega lahko potem plačujemo kar hočno (seveda morajo bit računi na lugos zraven)
 * zdobersek is off
<andrejz> tako da če imaš koga za donacijo prosit (podjetje) pol kar
<zdobersek> nobeno podjetje mi ne kapne v glavo ...
<zdobersek> niti nisem seznanjem s kakim dobrim rac. podjetjem tule v Celju
<andrejz> no saj, toliko da veš, da se da
 * zdobersek is off for real
<uni4dfx> hello :P
<CrazyLemon> enaA trgovina je res ena a!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> ne pa tisti Å¡alabajzerji pri solo.si :D
 * CrazyLemon dobu ram
<LorD_DDooM> Azdaj si že dobil ono kišto
<LorD_DDooM> zoontac al kaj
<nafisa> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TskG03Rf_M0&feature=share
<Pepelka> Hey Micky!/ "Hey Mickey" -Toni Basil      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM nisem je še naroču
<CrazyLemon> lunch
<nafisa> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CAV0XrbEwNc&feature=share
<Pepelka> Cee Lo Green - FUCK YOU      - YouTube
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon enaA je res ena a dokler ti ne crkne vse :D
<uni4dfx> čist vse kar sm tm kupu je crknl
<CrazyLemon> ne vem kaj ma spletna trgovina s izdelki..sej jih ne odpirajo ter spreminjajo :)
<CrazyLemon> torej če kupiš intelov proc pol je intel krivec..ne posrednik pri prodaji :)
<CrazyLemon> /s/s/z
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: ubuntu 10.10 zmrzne  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4970/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: kopiranje datotek je prenos  počasnejši  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5002/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: ubuntu 10.10 zmrzne  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4970/new/posts/
<miha> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-14887428
<Pepelka> BBC News - 'Wi-fi refugees' shelter in West Virginia mountains
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon to ni čist res... mogoče oni za ful mal dnarja dobavlajo kako cheap shit robo
<alyosha> sj
<uni4dfx> je le mal čudn da vse kar kupš tm crkne :P
<CrazyLemon> in jo zapakirajo kot intel/kingston/nameYourBrand ?
<alyosha> isto ko komshop
<alyosha> ja ma tipi kupujejo neko robo ki ma "mogoče napako"
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> dobijo bolj poceni in itak majo garancijo in kao vrnejo lahko
<alyosha> nwem nwem neke mutne so to
<alyosha> al pa majo kašne fejke:D
<alyosha> mi tu doma kar smo kupli u comshopu ni delalo oz. je crknilo zelo hitro
<alyosha> kolega je kupu laptop tam iz Å¡katle ze ni delal in sosolka njegova isti laptop kupla in isto ni delal ze iz skatle
<alyosha> neki mutijo sigurno ene te trgovine
<alyosha> zdj se boji CrazyLemon ker bo dobu zoltarja in bo crknu na brzino:D
<alyosha> kje si ga naroču?
<CrazyLemon> kdo je reku da sm ga naroču
<CrazyLemon> in mene prav briga a crkne al ne..ker mam garancijo :)
<alyosha> ma ja
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: ubuntu 10.10 zmrzne  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4970/new/posts/
<alyosha> in pol čakaš 44 dni
<alyosha> da ti vrnejo
<alyosha> dela 2 tedna in s5 čakaš 44 dni
<alyosha> laptop mela cura iz comshopa je bil 4x na garanciji
<alyosha> sj so vedno use porihtali
<alyosha> in đabe in use
<alyosha> samo beka je bla brez laptopa skoraj pol leta use skupaj u 2 letih
<alyosha> :/
<alyosha> in pol je garancija potekla in čez 2 tedna je crknu in smo ga vrgli u smeti:)
<CrazyLemon> js nisem še mel takih izkušenj
<CrazyLemon> pa sm več ali manj vse kupu v comshopu
<alyosha> res
<CrazyLemon> kot vidiš tale celeron še dela :)
<alyosha> ma mi kar smo tam kupli use je blo za kurac
<CrazyLemon> po 6ih letih
<CrazyLemon> nonstop več ali manj
<alyosha> jah
<alyosha> mas srečo:D
<alyosha> jz poznam tko kr neki ljudi ki jim ne dela nič kar so tam kupli
<alyosha> jz grem u comshop samo še po pasto za proc. in tašne stvari ki nemorajo se pokvarit:D
<CrazyLemon> pasta se lahk pokvari
<CrazyLemon> rata kisla!
<CrazyLemon> :P
<Grega> pol pa bruhas :/
<nafisa> http://youtu.be/aElChT2UmwA
<Pepelka> Kingston - Pusti soncu v srce      - YouTube
<nafisa> pusti soncu v srce ... ker le ono dobro ve
<Grega> eh?
<Grega> nic, fuck it, da vidimo moj photoshop-foo
<Grega> its not strong!
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] bassko: wireless se noče povezat  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5121/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: wireless se noče povezat  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5121/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: wireless se noče povezat  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5121/new/posts/
<OpenSourceCode> lp
<OpenSourceCode> ve kdo kako inštaliraš restricted-extras na ubuntuju?
<CrazyLemon> tako da greš v programsko središče in napišeš "ubuntu restricted extras" ?
<CrazyLemon> :)
<OpenSourceCode> že že
<OpenSourceCode> Failed to fetch http://si.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/o/openjpeg/libopenjpeg2_1.3+dfsg-4_i386.deb 404  Not Found Failed to fetch http://si.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/r/rtmpdump/librtmp0_2.3-2_i386.deb 404  Not Found
<CrazyLemon> in kaka je povezava med restricted-extras ter libopenjpeg2 ter librtmp?
<OpenSourceCode> to se zgodi, ko hočem inštalirat restricted-extras
<CrazyLemon> a imaš 10.04 ?
<CrazyLemon> al 10.10 ?
<OpenSourceCode> 11.04
<CrazyLemon> pol si neki zajebal repozitorije
<CrazyLemon> ker kok js vidim je libopenjpeg2_1.3+dfsg-4_i386.deb za 10.04 ter 10.10
<OpenSourceCode> aja :O
<OpenSourceCode> nič nisem spreminjal, default install pa namestil vs eupdate
<OpenSourceCode> update
<CrazyLemon> hmm
<OpenSourceCode> se da kak zamenjat repozitorije
<CrazyLemon> spremeni
<CrazyLemon> v programskem središču
<CrazyLemon> da uporablja glavni strežnik
<CrazyLemon> in ne strežnik za slovenijo
<CrazyLemon> in Å¡e enkrat probaj
<OpenSourceCode> kak pa to zamenjam
<CrazyLemon> si pregledal menije v programskem središču?
<OpenSourceCode> ne--kakšne menije??
<CrazyLemon> đizs krajst človek
<CrazyLemon> veš kaj sm slišal
<CrazyLemon> da je windows 7 res super os
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> menije v programu..kako kakšne menije
<OpenSourceCode> ja...ampak kaj kake menije... ko probam naložit restricted-extras vrže to napako ki sem ti jo napisal
<OpenSourceCode> mene zanima kako zdaj zamenjam repozitorij na glavnega iz .si
<CrazyLemon> mene pa zanima če si pregledal menije v programskem središču..ker tam se nahaja ena fina zadeva ki se imenuje "programski viri"
<CrazyLemon> kjer lahko zamenjaš ..glej hudiča...iz kje dobiš vire :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: ubuntu 10.10 zmrzne  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4970/new/posts/
<OpenSourceCode> najdel najdel...hvala ni se treba razburjat
<OpenSourceCode> zdaj pa gre... hvala
<Grega> http://i.imgur.com/2spMJ.gif
<OpenSourceCode> dobra hahah
<Grega> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4RQuNvJHpVs
<Grega> lol
<Pepelka> Mentos 02      - YouTube
<kubanc> a kdo ve ce obstaja ksna network monitor, da bi ga lahko lavfal iz USB kljuca?
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ezr1UP50BXk&feature=related
<Pepelka> Mentos 01      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> mentos - i'll suck the shit out of you :D
<CrazyLemon> kubanc kaj ti želiš :)
<kubanc> network monitor program, kateri bi belezil kolicino podatkov ki se pretaka...
<kubanc> vendar nebi rad nasnel programa na PC, ampak ga bi zagnal iz USB kljuca...
<CrazyLemon> ne poznam :)    polža praši..on je stručko :)
<kubanc> polž....
<kubanc> :D
<kubanc> si tle?
<kubanc> :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: "i'll suck ..." ?
<CrazyLemon> it*
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> LOL
<CrazyLemon> đizs krajst..niti opazu nisem
<zdobersek> ja.
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Grega> meni se ni zdelo nic cudno
<CrazyLemon> a zato si me kliknu na pvt in me prašal "a boš res??"
<CrazyLemon> :S
<Grega> jah, ja..
<zdobersek> haha
<CrazyLemon> žal ne bom Grega ..ampak bo pa nafisa!
<CrazyLemon> :p
<Grega> ona bi mi se placala!
<Grega> :)
<CrazyLemon> double!
<Grega> double ce se fajn najem prej
<CrazyLemon> :))
<CrazyLemon> bo že skuhala golaž kot predigra predigri
<CrazyLemon> :))
<Grega> :)
<zdobersek> ne golaz, pasulj.
<CrazyLemon> za extra kick? :)
<zdobersek> aha :)
<CrazyLemon> priporoča kdo kako cheap tipkovnico? pogoj je da se tipke ne luščijo
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: iKeypad
<zdobersek> doh
<CrazyLemon> CHEAP!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> ups!
<zdobersek> Das Keyboard potem
<zdobersek> !g Das Keyboard
<Pepelka> Das Keyboard: The mechanical keyboard that clicks http://www.daskeyboard.com/
<zdobersek> ... not cheap.
<zdobersek> tipkovnica je tipkovnica.ko se zjebe, kupis novo.
<CrazyLemon> Regular: $135.00
<CrazyLemon> das price!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Poni: SeaMonkey 2.3.3  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5122/new/posts/
<zdobersek> ce gledas Professional Silent model!
<CrazyLemon> ma sej mam  zdej odlično tipkovnico
<zdobersek> mas za 129$ tud.
<CrazyLemon> stara je cca. 7-8 let
<zdobersek> heh
<CrazyLemon> sam je ps/2 plugin
<zdobersek> usb?
<CrazyLemon> in to na bodočem zotacu nau šlo :)
<zdobersek> se mi je zdel.
<CrazyLemon> siesta time!
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] sese12: SeaMonkey 2.3.3  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5122/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: kopiranje datotek je prenos  počasnejši  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5002/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] bassko: wireless se noče povezat  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5121/new/posts/
<kubanc> folk, a kdo pozna kaksen vodic kako se izbira racunalnisko omrezje za podjetja, ali pa kej v tem smislu?
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: wireless se noče povezat  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5121/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiin
<CrazyLemon> dosegli smo 160 lajkov na FB
<CrazyLemon> yay
<kubanc> wtf? ce sprintam PDF mi zamenja crko e z o...
<kubanc> :S
<CrazyLemon> lol..kok maš ti problemov :D le kaj si tistemu zgoraj naredu :>
<kubanc> ja nimam pojma
<kubanc> ampak to mi dela samo na PDF-jih kateri vsebujejo Å¡umnike..
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Poni: SeaMonkey 2.3.3  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5122/new/posts/
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: pull
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: SeaMonkey 2.3.3  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5122/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek you  pull!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek you da man boy
<zdobersek> who da man? i da man.
<zdobersek1> lol
<zdobersek1> http://themecraft.net/www/ubuntu.si
<Pepelka> www.Ubuntu.si
<zdobersek1> CrazyLemon: od kod je andrejm prtresu Ubuntu temo za PunBB?
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Rogergr: [rešeno] Kako naj zaženem program na 4. delovni površini  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5118/new/posts/
<nafisa> tale je bil pa hitr ...
<nafisa> no, evo ... zdaj pa loh vprašaš
<boss98> a lahko imaš oba sistema
<boss98> linux in vindows?
<nafisa> ja?
<boss98> no, super
<boss98> moram sicer disk kupit
<boss98> pa bom pol to naredil
<boss98> ker včasih sem pingo uporabljal
<boss98> pa sem imel probleme z maountanjem
<boss98> windows diskov
<nafisa> aja
<boss98> pol so pa itak razvoj opustil
<boss98> verzija 4 je bla že kar solidna
<boss98> no, pol pa sem se tega mal manj loteval
<boss98> razen serverskih zadev
<boss98> v službi
<nafisa> saj itak pingo je 4.1 zadnja verzija ... pa Å¡e to 2005 bla izdana
<boss98> no, sedaj sem si link shranil in vem kako pridet do inforamcij
<boss98> se klikamo...
<boss98> by by
<nafisa> oky
<nafisa> lepo se imej
<nafisa> čaw
<nafisa> a če se še pojavi ... mu boste pomagal? neki bi rad server verzijo zrihtal
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: wireless se noče povezat  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5121/new/posts/
<neett> http://www.racunalniske-novice.com/novice/dogodki-in-obvestila/hrvaska-posta-predstavila-qr-znamko.html?RSSbb24de5991515f9798d78fb276461308
<Pepelka> Hrvaška pošta predstavila QR znamko
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: LibreOffice uvaja skladišče razširitev  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5123/new/posts/
<marko-_-> danes sem se od 11 in nekje do 5
<marko-_-> mučil z linuxom in mojim asusom k52j
<marko-_-> konec koncov mi je arch uspelo prej skonfigurirat kot ubuntu ampak sem pol zaradi nečesa (sploh se več ne spomnim kaj, lol) šel 11.10 beta 1 probat
<marko-_-> in razen par majhnih buggov, ki so res minimalistični
<marko-_-> je EPIC
<marko-_-> napsy, a si tukaj
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek1 ne vem :S
<CrazyLemon> aja..misliš original ubuntu temo kot je na ubuntu.si ?
<zdobersek1> CrazyLemon: ne, za punbb
<zdobersek1> anyhow, moj fix za faq je napacen, cem poopravt.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek1 sej tudi ubuntu.si uporablja punbb ? :)
<CrazyLemon> in ni napacen
<CrazyLemon> meni dela
<zdobersek1> CrazyLemon: zoomiraj in potem poskrollaj mal dol, pa bos videl problem ...
<zdobersek1> no, izvor te teme rabim vedet, da lahko creditse napisem
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: [rešeno] Kako naj zaženem program na 4. delovni površini  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5118/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek1 poguglaj ubuntu punbb theme
<CrazyLemon> pa boš  že neki najdu
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek1> sem googlu, nc.
<zdobersek1> bom stvar mal kasnej/jutr popravu.
<CrazyLemon> ubuntu-ro se mi zdi da so naredili to temo
<CrazyLemon> http://forum.ubuntu.ro/
<Pepelka> Forumul Ubuntu România
<CrazyLemon> Kami Kami Kami
<CrazyLemon> marko-_- a je suits epic serija? :)
<CrazyLemon> :_(
<zdobersek1> CrazyLemon: je taprav fix ze v bzrju
 * zdobersek1 off
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek1 you da boy boy!
<CrazyLemon> http://www.49mustang.com/
<Pepelka> 49Mustang
<CrazyLemon> vplačajte zdaj!
<CrazyLemon> </so-not-a-scam>
<marko-_-> prvo sem ful bil proti unity
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Rogergr: [rešeno] Kako naj zaženem program na 4. delovni površini  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5118/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> marko-_- a je suits epic serija? :)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek1
<CrazyLemon> alyosha si ti mogoče tle?
<CrazyLemon> A JE KDO KLE DA NEKI PRETESTIRA JEBELACESTA PREKLETI IGNORANTI?
<neett> ajm hir
 * Grega in testing mode
<Grega> pravkar sem narezal 1.000 letakov
<Grega> NA ROKO!
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> ok.
<CrazyLemon> http://ubuntu.crabdance.com
<CrazyLemon> pejt sm
<Pepelka> Ubuntu Slovenija | Uradna spletna stran slovenske skupnosti Linux distribucije Ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> pa pol Å¡e preklikaj na forum
<CrazyLemon> a je razlika v velikosti pisave
<CrazyLemon> v headerju
<CrazyLemon> (zgornji meni)
<Grega> ja
<Grega> 1-2px
<CrazyLemon> neett pri tebi tudi ?
<Grega> 1px
<Grega> na zacetni strani je 14
<Grega> na forumu pa 13
<CrazyLemon> jp
<CrazyLemon> 0.9em
<CrazyLemon> hvala
<neett> je ja
<CrazyLemon> me je andrejm prepričeval da je to sam pri meni :)
<Grega> ga nabijemo?!
<Grega> samo reci!1
<CrazyLemon> dej ga prasca!
<Grega> za bom z ravnilom
<Grega> ga*
<marko-_-> CrazyLemon, je ja
<neett> noben ne gleja fuzbala :P ?
<Grega> o/
<CrazyLemon> a lahk kdo spet preveri
<CrazyLemon> prvo stran pa forum
<Grega> hjauuu!!!!!!
<CrazyLemon> pa pove a je Å¡e vedno razlika v velikosti pisave
<Grega> isto je
<Grega> si sploh naredil kaj, al si samo zmolil eno?
<CrazyLemon> opazi kdo kako razliko v pisavi kle
<CrazyLemon> http://www.shrani.si/f/22/S6/3u5kYIP3/1/fail.png
<CrazyLemon> al sm sam js edini z očali k nevidi
<Grega> zgleda ok
<CrazyLemon> hvala
<neett> razlika je, ce gledaš točno potem opaziš,..
<neett> :P
<Grega> samo page pa ni ok
<CrazyLemon> Grega ?
<Grega> ker je se vedno 1px razlike
<CrazyLemon> v headerju ?
<Grega> a
<CrazyLemon> si refreshal ?
<Grega> ja, zdaj sem :)
<CrazyLemon> ker sm popravu na 13px
<Grega> zdaj je ok
<Grega> naj ti bo!
<neett> pa se vedno je razlika
<neett> pm :)
<CrazyLemon> dej screenshot wp/foruma
<Grega> ni, mors refreshat, da se nov css nalozi
<CrazyLemon> ker js ne vidim razlike na na fail.png ne na dejanski strani
<neett> http://www.shrani.si/f/2K/12s/xFV5Dj6/blablala.png
<neett> vah, samo tu pa se mi spet ne zdi
<neett> :P
<neett> vredi je
<CrazyLemon> haha
<CrazyLemon> !t sl en ravnilo
<Pepelka> ruler
<CrazyLemon> d0h
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1202-1: Linux kernel (OMAP4) vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1202-1/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1200-1: Quassel vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1200-1/
<marko-_--> fuck yeah sons of anarchy
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1202-1: Linux kernel (OMAP4) vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1202-1/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1203-1: Linux kernel (Marvel DOVE) vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1203-1/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1205-1: Linux kernel (Maverick backport) vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1205-1/
<CrazyLemon> hud gol borussie! :)
<zdobersek1> whatsup whatsup
<zdobersek1> CrazyLemon: what's the dealyo
<zdobersek1> ste zrihtal pisavo?
<CrazyLemon> jah ni kaj zrihtat IMO
<CrazyLemon> men lepo kaže
<CrazyLemon> njemu pa ne
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek1 a vidiš razliko v pisavi med wp ter punbb?
<zdobersek1> kaka tocna lokacija?
<zdobersek1> al na splosno?
<tr43nd> lp
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek1 glej njegov fail.png
<CrazyLemon> http://www.shrani.si/f/22/S6/3u5kYIP3/1/fail.png
<CrazyLemon> recimo pisava na njegovem forumu je res weird
<CrazyLemon> pri meni pa je..enaka kot na wp
<CrazyLemon> normalna torej
<zdobersek1> ampak kje tocno?
<zdobersek1> samo header?
<CrazyLemon> ne
<CrazyLemon> vsebina
<CrazyLemon> medtem k je on nonstop govoru za body
<CrazyLemon> sm js nonstop govoru za header
<CrazyLemon> in komaj zdej k sm js postal link na mail od skupine
<CrazyLemon> je on reku da se gre za vsebino
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/17510489/slika-2.png
<CrazyLemon> ampak pri meni je kul
<CrazyLemon> like i said
<zdobersek1> jah, header je iz WP, zato ma povsod enako pisavo
<CrazyLemon> ja..ampak punbb
<zdobersek1> vsebina na forumu ma pa font-family: Verdana, Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif;
<zdobersek1> in to je ocitno popolnoma zjebana kombinacija za Windowse
<zdobersek1> res pa grdo zgleda
<CrazyLemon>  font: 75%/1.5em Verdana,Helvetica,Arial,sans-serif;
<CrazyLemon> ampak je na trenutnem forumu čist enako
<CrazyLemon> pa zgleda normalno
<CrazyLemon> (meni)
<CrazyLemon> trenutnem = ubuntu.si
<zdobersek1> tebi ze
<zdobersek1> andrejm pa vprasanje, kok mu prikaze
<CrazyLemon> no bom zdej prečekiral na win7
<zdobersek1> grem v ff pogledat
<zdobersek1> cist lepo prikaze
<zdobersek1> I BLAME WINDOWS
<zdobersek1> gledam na browsershots
<zdobersek1> http://api.browsershots.org/png/original/01/017d9a5d930448ec5aa8fab052143ed2.png
<zdobersek1> sicer wp, ampak vseen
<zdobersek1> slabsi text
<zdobersek1> da ne omenjam, kak prikazuje sumnike
<CrazyLemon> houston
<CrazyLemon> we have a problem
<CrazyLemon> :)
<tr43nd> solwe it
<zdobersek1> unsolwable
<tr43nd> :) ) )
<zdobersek1> ze v chromeu so ocitne razlike sam glede na OS
<zdobersek1> chrome@ubuntu http://api.browsershots.org/png/original/20/20d11264723ad56ec51d3fc65a485d73.png
<zdobersek1> chrome@windows http://api.browsershots.org/png/original/96/96b2a1fa368ac20e6b001047e83ad44b.png
<zdobersek1> dostopa do win masine pa nimam, tko da tule  ne morem dost narest ...
<CrazyLemon> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/17510489/Capture.PNG
<CrazyLemon> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/17510489/Capture1.PNG
<zdobersek1> CrazyLemon: sistem@os?
<zdobersek1> ffs
<CrazyLemon> lol
<zdobersek1> browser@os
<CrazyLemon> win7@win7
<CrazyLemon> :_D
<CrazyLemon> ff6
<zdobersek1> svasta.
<marko-_--> CrazyLemon, a še veš za kako kul serijo al pa film=
<CrazyLemon> marko-_-- nope :)
<tr43nd> Fringe
<marko-_--> fringe je lame
<tr43nd> Carnivale
<tr43nd> star trek- vojager
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek1 če se odstrani dejavu sans se pokažejo normalni šumniki
<CrazyLemon> če se odstranu tudi ubuntu font
<CrazyLemon> pa zgleda Å¡e bl normalno
<CrazyLemon> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/17510489/CaptureChrome.PNG
<zdobersek1> CrazyLemon: win7?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek1 jp
<CrazyLemon> brez dejavu sans ter ubuntu fontov
<zdobersek1> ampak ubuntu font je lep
<zdobersek1> pa se >ubuntu< font
<CrazyLemon> že
<CrazyLemon> ampak ne worka na wind
<CrazyLemon> win*
<zdobersek1> potem lahk za dolocene izjeme ta dva fonta odstranimo ...
<CrazyLemon> js bi raj vidu drugo rešitev
<CrazyLemon> ker ubuntu font je lep..like you said :9
<zdobersek1> :/
<CrazyLemon> http://blog.costan.us/2011/02/quick-fix-for-ugly-font-rendering-in.html
<CrazyLemon> ?
<Pepelka> Victor Costan: Quick Fix for Ugly Font Rendering in Windows Browsers
<CrazyLemon> http://www.useragentman.com/blog/2009/11/29/how-to-detect-font-smoothing-using-javascript/
<CrazyLemon> ?
<Pepelka> How to Detect Font-Smoothing Using JavaScript
<zdobersek1> effin windows
<zdobersek1> ta fix uporabit bi blo se najboljs
<CrazyLemon> @font-face ?
<zdobersek1> CrazyLemon: ja.
<zdobersek1> CrazyLemon: lahk na crabdanceu opravis pull?
<zdobersek1> citiranje v WP postu sem (mogoce) popravu
<napsy> font-face je relativno nova rec?
<lynxlynxlynx> css3
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1206-1: librsvg vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1206-1/
<lynxlynxlynx> http://neography.com/experiment/type1/
<Pepelka> CSS3 Transforms & @font-face Experiment
<CrazyLemon> marko-_-- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yezosLR6zLU
<Pepelka> &#39;The Ledge&#39; Trailer      - YouTube
<marko-_--> heh
<marko-_--> jax
<marko-_--> ej, a je kul če pustiš laptop prižgan skozi noč? da ne gre v hibernate in nič
<marko-_--> ker rabim budilko
<CrazyLemon> zakaj ne bi bilo kul?
<CrazyLemon> in si slišal kdaj za telefon? :)
<CrazyLemon> n8
#ubuntu-si 2011-09-14
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] bassko: wireless se noče povezat  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5121/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> jutro
<tnm_> a tukaj govorijo o pretekliku, al se samo meni sanja
<tnm_> The MSA20 had an onboard controller module. When the MSA20 is directly attached to a
<tnm_> ProLiant server with a Smart Array controller, the MSA20 controller module functions as the array
<tnm_> controller and the Smart Array Controller acts as the Host Adapter
<tnm_> ha an onboard controller
<CrazyLemon> bo držalo
<tnm_> ja sam zakva pa potem v PDf specifikacijah opisujejo Smart Array controller
<CrazyLemon> mogoče ni več onboard ?
<tnm_> http://www.ip4-shop.de/bilder/pdf/msa20-ii.pdf
<tnm_> ja mozno je
<CrazyLemon> aja pa sej..ni več onboard in se uporablja smart array controller
<tnm_> aja butl...
<tnm_> zdej uproablja Modular Smart Array 20
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: pull plz
<CrazyLemon> zdej sm poslal mail solo.si
<CrazyLemon> zakaj za vraga narocilo caka na obdelavo
<CrazyLemon> bzr pull
<CrazyLemon> Using saved parent location: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-si-www/%2Bjunk/razvoj/
<CrazyLemon> No revisions to pull.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek did you just try to pull me?
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> aja aja
<zdobersek> pardon!
<zdobersek> extension v punbbju je treba re-enablat
<zdobersek> da se cache updejta
<CrazyLemon> sej si admin
<CrazyLemon> re-enablaj
<zdobersek>  doin that!
<CrazyLemon> lačen!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: pull at will
<CrazyLemon> Napadalci so zjutraj vdrli v utorrent.com in nadomestili namestitveni program za windowse z lažnim antivirusom
<CrazyLemon> huh :)
<zdobersek> zihr je bla RIAA
<CrazyLemon> a je ker pravnik kle ?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek done
<alyosha> kaj bi se rad tožu CrazyLemon
<alyosha> ti takoj povem da boš zgubu:D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha ne ne..samo me zanimajo razni roki
<CrazyLemon> za preklic naročila, vračilo kupnine etc
<CrazyLemon> :)
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> ma ti skenslaj
<alyosha> ko jih jebe
<CrazyLemon> kako naj skenslam mona :)
<alyosha> kliči gor
<alyosha> reči
<alyosha> alo bre
<alyosha> gasi to
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> in pol da mi ženska reče "slušaj ti magarčino..idi bre leči se" :D
<alyosha> ma pol pa začni kričat
<alyosha> jebi ji vse po spisku
<alyosha> !g spisek za jebanje
<Pepelka> Obrazec za jebanje vsega po spisku http://www.mojvideo.com/uporabnik/jacko/slika/obrazec-za-jebanje-vsega-po-spisku/29776
<alyosha> lol
<CrazyLemon> sm poslal mail
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> pa bomo vidli če bo kaj od tega
<CrazyLemon> je pa res da je komaj tretji dan :p
<alyosha> pa kaj je pisalo
<alyosha> kolko časa jim bo rablo?
<CrazyLemon> ni nič  pisalo :D
<CrazyLemon> pisalo je samo da je izdelek na zalogi
<alyosha> in nikjer nimajo napisano
<alyosha> kolko časa trae da pride ta izdelek?
<alyosha> pa kašna je to stran človek
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> Spletna trgovina SOLO želi čim bolj ustreči željam vseh naših kupcev, zato vam kupljeno blago dostavimo na vaš naslov na območju Slovenije naslednji delovni dan po vašem opravljenem nakupu, če je blago na zalogi in če je naročilo prejeto do 15:00 ure.
<alyosha> da ne naročaš ti to iz pijace
<alyosha> Arizona bolan
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> no
<alyosha> so že oni u prekršku
<alyosha> kliči gor
<alyosha> skenslaj to
<alyosha> nimajo kaj srat
<alyosha> na mail boj orekli pol ao
<alyosha> nismo vidli
<alyosha> je Å¡lo u spam
<alyosha> al neki
<alyosha> polni so oni trikov
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> pff
<alyosha> še brezplačno številko maš
<alyosha> človk božji
<CrazyLemon> ma bom počakal do konca tedna
<CrazyLemon> če bo kak odgovor na mail
<CrazyLemon> lačen sem :/..dej debeli dej mi kak predlog kaj naj jem :D
<alyosha> speči palačinjak
<alyosha> jz sem jih maloprej pojedu
<alyosha> 5 komada sa nutela
<alyosha> jao mene
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> ma skenslaj ti to naročilo ta firma bo propadla in pol neboš mel garancije več
<alyosha> neka ženska mona ma to...veš pol kolko je ura
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> sm včeraj jedu
<alyosha> 600k prometa letno 20k minusa:D
<alyosha> hudi
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> sm vidu ja :D
<alyosha> to so tej pravi
<alyosha> podjetniki
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> nmj zdj sem pogledal ta ki vozim pri njemu časopis
<alyosha> tip ima ime firme
<alyosha> Kurirček Zoks
<alyosha> :DD
<CrazyLemon> lol
<alyosha> nmj
<alyosha> samo pizda tip ma 36k prihodkov od prodaje
<alyosha> samo od časopisa
<alyosha> jebemga
<CrazyLemon> Å tevilo zaposlenih: 0 zaposlenih
<alyosha> ja ja:D
<CrazyLemon> ker lopov
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> standard
<alyosha> a 36k prometa
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> noben naredu
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> samo stari tko od oka ma on cca 1000€ na mesec
<alyosha> da mi vozimo:D
<alyosha> on samo račune piše
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> Å¡e on odfura tu pa tam kaj
<alyosha> nimu slabo jebemga
<alyosha> samo Kurirček Zoks kje je to najdures
<alyosha> :DD
<CrazyLemon> cca 1000€ ja..kaj pa stroški pa plače ?
<CrazyLemon> :)
<alyosha> pa pravim ti
<alyosha> ko plače da nam
<alyosha> ostane cca 1000€
<alyosha> stroške ma samo z reg.
<alyosha> 5 scooterjev
<alyosha> to mu je 500€ letno
<alyosha> in malo neki stroški ovo ono
<alyosha> ena plača na leto muu gre
<alyosha> za delat nič!
<alyosha> moram ga nekako zmutit to da bi prevzel mu:D
<alyosha> on naj dela kaj drugega:D
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa stroški časopisov?
<CrazyLemon> al on nima nič s tem..samo dostavi ?
<alyosha> samo dostavi
<alyosha> iz lj oz. nwemkje
<alyosha> pripeljejo sm u bazo
<alyosha> on razfura
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: pull at will
<alyosha> in plačajo mu dostavo
<alyosha> nmj te so najbolše:D
<alyosha> SKD:
<alyosha> G46.190 - Nespecializirano posredništvo pri prodaji raznovrstnih izdelkov
<alyosha> aka mutna posla
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> LAČEN
<CrazyLemon> !
<alyosha> si ful drugačenm
<zdobersek> JEJ
<zdobersek> ?
<alyosha> drugačen
<alyosha> uzemi snikers
<alyosha> !
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> premagaj lakoto
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> KAJ NAJ JEM..i need ideas!
<alyosha> !g kaj naj jem
<Pepelka> Kaj naj jem? - Samo zate - Cosmopolitan Slovenija http://www.cosmopolitan.si/samo-zate/kaj-naj-jem/
<alyosha> uf
<alyosha> tu bojo same dobre ideje 100%
<alyosha> ubistvu zate bojo no
<alyosha> da ne redi
<alyosha> pa to
<alyosha> :DD
<alyosha> ( CrazyLemon  je pičkica)
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek done
<CrazyLemon> da vidim če je kaj užitnega
<alyosha> pol jogurta zmešanega z vodo
<alyosha> in malo sadja
<alyosha> :DD
<alyosha> te so najbolše
<alyosha> crazy wimen
<CrazyLemon> kosmiče bi pa res!
<alyosha> ma ti si Å¡ow
<alyosha> mam jz tu doma brezglutenske brezokusne ničvredne muslije
<CrazyLemon> musliji mi niso dobri
<CrazyLemon> kosmiči so pa zakon
<CrazyLemon> :)
<alyosha> ja ma ne redijo tej
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> zadnjič sm si kupu
<CrazyLemon> kako..keloggs z samo 1.7% maščobe
<alyosha> lol
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> skoraj 3 €...ampak so bili bolši uni kosmiči od intersparja..ki so bili 1.4€ :D
<CrazyLemon> kao*
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: wireless se noče povezat  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5121/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: wireless se noče povezat  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5121/new/posts/
<alyosha> CrazyLemon pridi mi gurnit awto ki se mi je spraznu akomulator
<alyosha> :D
<zdobersek> zelim si,  da bi imela moja miza Ctrl+F funkcijo
<lynxlynxlynx> ctrl+r bi bil še boljš :) s/crap/cash, more cash/g
<CrazyLemon> alyosha lol :)
<CrazyLemon> kako ti je to uspelo
<CrazyLemon> priklopi ga na 240V :D
<alyosha> ma vrata sem mel odprta celo noč in je lučka gorela
<alyosha> :/
<alyosha> jebemga
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> in ena lučka ti spraznila akumulator? :D
<CrazyLemon> brb
<alyosha> ma ja ma je gorela več ko 12h
<alyosha> in baterija ni lih najbolj nova
<alyosha> tyt
<alyosha> omfg te rame ko sem kupu 2 mesca nazaj so 50% cenejši
<alyosha> jebemti
<alyosha> kaj so se nasplošno pocenili al sem se samo jz antegnu?:D
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: wireless se noče povezat  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5121/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> lol?
<CrazyLemon> wireless pin?
<zdobersek> happens.
<tnm_> a je kdo ze kdaj slisal za RAID-z?
<lynxlynxlynx> to je pa tud vse
<tnm_> kva vse?
<tnm_> RAID-Z takes a significant step forward by enabling software RAID, but at the cost of backtracking on the evolutionary hierarchy of RAID. Now with advances like flash pools and the Hybrid Storage Pool, the IOPS from a single disk may be of less importance. But a RAID variant that shuns specialized hardware like RAID-Z and yet is economical with disk IOPS like RAID-5 would be a significant advancement for ZFS.
<lynxlynxlynx> samo slišal
<nafisa> a ni en zanč neki o tem prevaju?
<alyosha> omg
<alyosha> Grega očitno si se napačno lotu biznisa
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> Spletne trgovine
<alyosha> Izdelava strani:od 3500 €
<CrazyLemon> ja..in maš 2-3 stranke v enem letu zaradi zasoljene cene :)
<alyosha> 14 so jih nardili do zdj
<alyosha> :)
<alyosha> najbolj osnovna stran te stane 1200+
<alyosha> in majo ziljon strani
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: pa zasluzis 10000€
<alyosha> to je una fora kao če plačaš več je bolše
<zdobersek> to ni tko slabo
<zdobersek> ce delas sam
<alyosha> folk Å¡e vedno pada na te trike
<alyosha> mi smo dragi mi smo dobri
<alyosha> ..
<CrazyLemon> alyosha 14 v enem letu?
<alyosha> http://www.novisplet.com/reference.php?cat=1
<Pepelka> Izdelava spletnih strani - reference
<nafisa> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bUZvFuaYQI4&feature=player_embedded
<Pepelka> Slon in Sadež - Reper      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> Leto ustanovitve: 1992,
<zdobersek> Smo spletna agencija z 11 redno zaposlenimi. Preko 400 izdelanih unikatnih spletnih mest nas uvršča med vodilna podjetja v državi na tem področju.
<alyosha> ja ma useeno
<alyosha> no
<alyosha> 1200 najcenejša varjanta
<alyosha> in ni da ki majo neke waw page
<alyosha> in cms je verjetno tudi tko..soliden
<alyosha> nemorajo računat tolko no
<CrazyLemon> dokler je dosti bogatih budal na svetu...zakaj ne? :)
<CrazyLemon> "Twit se opremi s heštegom"ž
<CrazyLemon> lol
<zdobersek> LOOL
<zdobersek> link?
<CrazyLemon> slo-tech
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> http://slo-tech.com/novice/t483639
<Pepelka> Nogometa&#353; pozval gledalce, naj &#382;e nehajo tvitat in raje navijajo @ Slo-Tech
<zdobersek> ja, se mal, pa bo tisina na stadionih
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> nebo to ne ker "huligani" niso tehnološko napredni:D
<alyosha> oni bojo vedno kričali in razbijali
<alyosha> tko ko crazy recimo
<CrazyLemon> kaj želiš s tem povedat?
<CrazyLemon> da nisem tehnološko napreden?????
<alyosha> da samo kričiđ in razbijaš
<alyosha> kričiš
<CrazyLemon> aja to...ja to je res ja
<alyosha> ti si huligeek
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> holygeek
<alyosha> lol
<CrazyLemon> o:)
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> :))
<alyosha> pizd aprej sem gledal une tam na slotech ki je novica
<alyosha> ki so navijali proc.
<alyosha> tipi niso resni
<zdobersek> da rekord poderes, moras mnde bit kr resen
<alyosha> ma j asamo tko kaj mas od uneg aproc.
<alyosha> itak je neuporaben
<alyosha> tko
<alyosha> večalmanj
<alyosha> kaj boš mel doma pc in zraven bombolo dušika tekočega
<alyosha> da bo delalo
<CrazyLemon> ne..boš pa napisal novico na slo-tech kjer bodo vsi rekli "waw car!" in bo to to
<alyosha> nwem ne vidim neki smisla u teh extremnih navijanjih
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> torej..niti js ne vidim smisla v tem :)
<zdobersek> kokr da bi maca kupval
<CrazyLemon> podobno!
<zdobersek> sicer je mac se vedno uporaben, ampak overpriced
<zdobersek> lemme find a picture
<CrazyLemon> overpriced? c'mon..za Å¡tudenta je pa ja to good deal
<zdobersek> http://t.co/O8eBsHl
<alyosha> ofkorz
<alyosha> 13" laptop 1000€
<alyosha> btk
<nafisa> http://www.fhumor.com/photo.php?id=556%3Fv%3D1
<Pepelka> It's not everyday you see a dog enjoying a swing. - Fhumor.com
<alyosha> ma si vidu ti kako so te hrvati napredni
<alyosha> http://www.racunalniske-novice.com/novice/dogodki-in-obvestila/hrvaska-posta-predstavila-qr-znamko.html
<Pepelka> Hrvaška pošta predstavila QR znamko
<alyosha> ni da in
<alyosha> ni
<zdobersek> nice
<Grega> alyosha: tolk jaz dobim vsak mesec, pa ne postavim niti ene trgovine :P
<Kami> CrazyLemon: o, povej
<CrazyLemon> Kami o nevem več kaj sm te rabu
<Kami> ah :D
<CrazyLemon> Kami aja točno.. trenutna tema na forumu
<CrazyLemon> čigava je?
<Kami> CrazyLemon: am jas sem eno modificiral punbbred al kaj je ze bla
<CrazyLemon> a se da prečekirat kdo je original dev?
<CrazyLemon> za creditse etc.
<Kami> am, dunno mogoce je kje v kodi komentar
<CrazyLemon> Kami ok..next topic
<CrazyLemon> kdo so ustanovitelji ubuntu.si?
<CrazyLemon> ti pa blaž ?
<Kami> CrazyLemon: am blaz, jaz christoss smo bli na zacetku iirc
<CrazyLemon> oukej
<CrazyLemon> Kami zaenkrat je to to..če bom še kaj rabu..bom težil..as always :)
<CrazyLemon> tnx
<lynxlynxlynx> mama :)
<CrazyLemon> čigava?
<lynxlynxlynx> od ubuntu.si
<Kami> CrazyLemon: np :)
<CrazyLemon> in to je ... :)
<lynxlynxlynx> ja ti
<CrazyLemon> lej..nimam jošk..ne tečnarim enkrat na mesec ampak nonstop
<CrazyLemon> tko da..i'm ubuntu.si knightmare..ne mama
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> night*
<lynxlynxlynx> sej to je bil kompliment :)
<CrazyLemon> a je bil? ne vem kermu bi pasalo da ga kličejo mama :D
<CrazyLemon> no..so določene izjeme..i guess
<CrazyLemon> sam js nism med njimi :D
<Grega> o/
<Grega> CrazyLemon: movie? now!
<CrazyLemon> The ledge!
<Grega> k!
<CrazyLemon> its not now..but its quick enough!
<Grega> okej, itak bom verjetno zaspal vmes :)
<Grega> danes sem bil v celju na sejmu, kjer bi naj bilo 1.000 razstavljalcev in sem seveda naredil 1.000 letakov.. ne vem, ce sem jih 200 razdelil, pa sem menda vsem dal
<Grega> nekdo je zajebal!
<CrazyLemon> kak sejem ?
<Grega> mos
<CrazyLemon> zakaj ne greš v frankfurt na  IAA????????
<CrazyLemon> tam bi razdelil vse letake!
<Grega> drugo leto!
<CrazyLemon> pa kmalu bo izola boat show!
<Grega> drugo leto bom kr tebe zaposlil :)
<CrazyLemon> tam bo tudi nekaj ljudi!
<Grega> mmmh.. to niti ni tolk za mene..
<Grega> ne bos colna preko spletne trgovine prodal
<CrazyLemon> enega ne
<CrazyLemon> VEČ PA!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Grega> u krejzi!
<CrazyLemon> pa ogromno ribiške opreme je!
<CrazyLemon> pa..ribe!
<Grega> to bi mogoce slo
<Grega> uh, ribe
<Grega> pridem
<CrazyLemon> nč..grem js na bajsikl
<CrazyLemon> lejtr
<Grega> jo jo
<alyosha> Grega hehehe super to ane ;D
<alyosha> kje je bogdanov jebem mu sunac
<alyosha> lih uni dan ko ga rabim ga ni
<Grega> CrazyLemon: dobra izbira
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1207-1: CUPS vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1207-1/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] pazko: pripravljenost in mirovanje ne delujeta  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5120/new/posts/
<miha> http://www.njuz.net/objavljen-prvi-razumljiv-oglas-za-posao/
<Pepelka> Objavljen prvi razumljiv oglas za posao | Njuz.net
<CrazyLemon> Grega ?
<Grega> CrazyLemon: film, good
<Grega> nisem niti zaspal poleg :)
<duskala> lep pozdrav vsem vidim da se neki dogaja v kanalu :)
<andrejz> pozdrav nazaj
<andrejz> odvisno kdo je gor :)
<duskala> lepo ni me blo ze lep cajt pr vas tu gor
<Grega> ce sem jaz, pol je samo bullshit
<Grega> :)
<duskala> skor mal pozabu na irc pred ler
<duskala> leti prevec zasvojen skor hehe
<Grega> nima ti kaj bit!
<Grega> :)
<duskala> hehe
<duskala> irc na dial up je kr draga rec bla hehe
<Grega> uh, to so bli cajti :) ko smo tekmovali kdo bo prvi prisel na kanal, da bo mel op
<duskala> tocno hehe
<duskala> pa boti
<Grega> takrat se ni blo botov :)
<duskala> aja
<duskala> skoda
<duskala> skoda kaj je os2 propadel
<duskala> v casu bbsov je bil multitasking ful ok
<duskala> jst sm bil takrat se v osnovni soli
<Grega> jap, tam nekje je blo to :)
<andrejz> ej grega od kod si ti?
<duskala> pa ko je doom 1 prisel na 3 5.24 dos disketah hehe
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] pazko: problem Wine  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5124/new/posts/
<duskala> 5
<Grega> andrejz: mb
<andrejz> u odlično
<Grega> ojoj
<Grega> :>
<andrejz> ti si ziher želiš organizirat ubuntu urice v MB :)
<Grega> ojoj
<Grega> :)
<duskala> zdej pa furam ubuntu ze ene 5 let se mi zdi od samega zacetka al od zacetnih verzij
<Grega> andrejz: kaj bi naj to bilo?
<andrejz> @duskala: jaz sem 4.10 beta probal pa se je sesuval ko svina pol sem pa s 5.10 začel
<andrejz> grega čisto enostavno
<duskala> jst sm z hedehogom al tu neki
<lynxlynxlynx> fak, a že tolk je star ubuntu
<andrejz> vse kar moraš naredit je, da greš na eno vidno mesto s kolegom na pijačo z ubuntu majco
<zdobersek> mlajsi kokr windows
<zdobersek> in mac
<Grega> andrejz: eh?
<andrejz> Lej ti greš na pijačo v neko gostilno in nosiš neki Ubuntu rekvizit in upaš, da bo prišel mimo kakšen član/bralec ubuntu.si in pol sediš z njim na pijači in debatiraš
<andrejz> simpl k pasul
<miha> gay
<CrazyLemon> andrejz zakaj predvidevaš da vsi imajo/mo ubuntu majico?
<duskala> nekdo od vas bi moral meni v crnomlju kako predstavitev o ubuntu pomagat speljat tko da bi meli vec govornikov
<Grega> skratka.. kot neka jehova prica sem?
<Grega> :)
<duskala> mamo prosto v mladinskem centru
<duskala> r
<andrejz> nope
<CrazyLemon> priskrbi nam majice..pa bomo mi priskrbeli za ubuntu urice
<CrazyLemon>  :)
<andrejz> pejd v kiberpipo pa jih vzem
<CrazyLemon> duskala ni upanja za crnomelj :D
<CrazyLemon> tko da preseli se nekam v civilizacijo
<CrazyLemon> :P
<Grega> ja, jaz mam boljso idejo.. naj mi 10 majic, jaz pa bom naredil piknik na moje stroske.. pa se bomo vsi slikali in debatirali
<andrejz> @duskala: v NM so neki uporabniki
<Grega> daj*
<duskala> jst sirim ze par let prov v beli krajini
<duskala> sam tko preko pogovorov v kafani :)
<CrazyLemon> mrtvo pijan? :>
<Grega> ko lahko reces se samo bubunbu
<duskala> kavo ponavad :)
<Grega> :)
<CrazyLemon> haha
<andrejz> vidš duskala šteka :)
<Grega> docim pa.. ce sem iskren, trenutno sploh nisem ubuntu uporabnik :( ker me je 11.04 razocaral
<duskala> mamo ponovem v mladinskem centru  bit 5 ubuntu masin
<duskala> dans sm dal na 3 urban terror gor hehe
<andrejz> @duskala: enkrat smo se nekaj pogovarjali o izobraževanju pa je bilo premalo interesa (pri organizatorjih) pa je zaenkrat t vse skup v vodo padlo
<duskala> a z bit centrom ?
<andrejz> duskala ti lahko organiziraš Ubuntu urice v Črnomlju, v bistvu je isto kar že zdaj počenjaš
<andrejz> ne z bit centrom, tako na splošno je bilo mišljeno
<andrejz> pač da bi gradivo prpravli potem pa pomagal raznim društvom pri izvedbi
<duskala> jup to je ok
<andrejz> no saj pravim, da se potem ni izvedlo
<Grega> jaz sem slabo leto nazaj hotel organizirat predstavitev/izobrazevanje za ubuntu.. in sem ze bil zmenjen za ucilnico v OS, pa me niso pol nikol poklicali..
<duskala> a celo to
<andrejz> ej CrazyLemon a bo kaki wiki na novi ubuntu.si strani?
<CrazyLemon> andrejz ne
<andrejz> Grega maš kakšen material
<CrazyLemon> bo pa faq! :>
<andrejz> lol, to pa vem ja
<duskala> jst sm zaposlen se en mesec v tem centru pol pa grem drugam
<andrejz> a pol o Ubuntu uricah napišem kar kot novo stran nekam
<Grega> andrejz: takrat sem mel nekaj, zdaj vec nimam
<duskala> sicer pa za ubuntu urice bi si vzel cajt ce bi blo potrebno
<andrejz> Grega to ne smeš brisat, moraš dat v ubuntu.si arhiv
<andrejz> @duskala: evo take rabmo
<andrejz> @Grega, CrazyLemon: učta se od njega
<CrazyLemon> andrejz čemu bi napisal karkoli na stran k je v razvoju ?
<duskala> v tem centru so trenutno sami ubuntu 11.04
<duskala> in kr neki programov gor
<CrazyLemon> drugač pa..zato sm pa rezerviral widget na desni strani..za aktivnosti ane :)
<duskala> sicer se pa to dl ce treba
<duskala> jst sm to mislu nardit na lastno roko se pred 2 letoma pol so pa me odpustli hehe
<duskala> pa ni slo naprej zdej sm pa spet nazaj
<andrejz> @CrazyLemon: jaz bi nekam opis dal: kaj zakaj, kako
<andrejz> da ne rabim vsakemu, ki mu težim, naj organizira posebaj pisat
<andrejz> da samo link dam
<andrejz> ne vem če gre to v widget
<CrazyLemon> andrejz jaaaaaaahh objavi novico na ubuntu.si
<CrazyLemon> pa link kopiraj
<andrejz> tisto bom pol ko bodo že datumi
<andrejz> + novica bo poniknila čez nekaj časa
<duskala> zdej mamo ocitno v bitu nek preko zavoda ypsilon
<CrazyLemon> andrejz sej ti lahk narediš novo stran
<CrazyLemon> sam ne bo bila na voljo v meniju
<duskala> sam to so preko winsow
<CrazyLemon> še vedno pa lahk deliš link
<CrazyLemon> do te strani
<andrejz> no to sem hotel slišat
<CrazyLemon> in objaviš link v aktivnosti widgetu
<CrazyLemon> da maš pri roki
<duskala> jst bi rabu sam da bi nardil kak show za zacetek
<duskala> bi se povablo kakih cez 1000 facebook fanov centra
<duskala> pol pa ubuntu urice itd po predstavi
<CrazyLemon> show...lahk
<CrazyLemon> bom zrihtal dimno zaveso
<CrazyLemon> pa laserje
<duskala> no ni slabo hehe
<CrazyLemon> pa mogoče še kako striptizeto ?
<duskala> hehe
<Grega> ne, water printer!
<CrazyLemon> baje je latoya free
<CrazyLemon> :>
<Grega> vceraj me je impresioniral
<CrazyLemon> Grega si ga kupu???
<Grega> :(
<CrazyLemon> :(
<zdobersek> pa v kostum pingvina se mora oblec
<zdobersek> za zacetek, seveda
<zdobersek> pol gre to dol
<duskala> to to :)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kostum..ne ne
<CrazyLemon> body paint
<duskala> tko bodo vsi zamenjal verjemte
<CrazyLemon> pol jo pa daš v water printer
<duskala> pa elektronska muska mora bit hehe
<CrazyLemon> pa gre vse dol
<CrazyLemon> :D
<duskala> ne neki cist narobe izbranga :)
<Grega> rap
<Grega> rap mora bit
<zdobersek> al pa v ocelota se lahk oblece
<zdobersek> da bo se bolj tematsko zravn pasal
<duskala> rap pa elektronika kaka na easy
<duskala> po ameriki majo ubuntu showe se men zdi ful hude
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek neki takega http://media.onsugar.com/files/2011/05/19/2/1643/16439570/a8/body-painting-picture3.jpg
<CrazyLemon> sam pač..ocelot :D
<CrazyLemon> furrrrr
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> miijau!
<duskala> jst bi v crnomlju naredu en tak show in pol dalje
<duskala> prostor je primeren
<duskala> lahko pa tud v mkk kulturnem klubu je vecji prostor
<duskala> tud opcija sam ni neta dol
<lynxlynxlynx> in kaj bi dejansko mel na Å¡ovu?
<CrazyLemon> scroll up! :D
<lynxlynxlynx> realno :P
<duskala> predvsem predtavitev za tiste ki se sploh niso slisal zanj a jih zanima .. opis nazija primerjave programov proti winsi itd
<duskala> namizja
<CrazyLemon> realno..jah.. voda pa kruh   pa ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> :D
<lynxlynxlynx> :=)
 * miha zdaj prisilno samo na ubuntu... crknil lenovo vista recovery... in ugotovil, da wine celo napredoval :D
<CrazyLemon> duskala andrejz ma neki gradiva če boš rabu
<duskala> dost bi blo da pokazes samo uporabo namizja in par programov popularnih pa kako igro
<miha> ppa wine in alsa, pa kr Å¡iba
<lynxlynxlynx> če bo kej, lahko pridem pomagat trolat
<CrazyLemon> duskala lahk pa jim tudi pokažeš tole http://ubuntu.crabdance.com/wordpress/?page_id=2
<Pepelka> Ubuntu Slovenija | Uradna spletna stran slovenske skupnosti Linux distribucije Ubuntu | Zakaj Ubuntu?
<CrazyLemon> tu maš oporne točke..potem sam še mal bluziš ..pa maš predstavitev :)
<CrazyLemon> vmes Å¡e kako demonstracijo
<duskala> no sej jst sm ze en uvod prirejal po ubuntu iz njihovega pagea
<duskala> sej to tko lepo napisal hehe
<duskala> so
<andrejz> tole mamo tud duskala - http://ubuntu.si/faq
<Pepelka> Namizni vodnik Ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> true
<CrazyLemon> čeprav je tale lepši http://ubuntu.crabdance.com/faq/
<Pepelka> Namizni vodnik Ubuntu
<andrejz> evo duskala osnutek je tu - http://ubuntu.crabdance.com/wordpress/?page_id=97
<CrazyLemon> :p
<duskala> super glih gledam
<Pepelka> Ubuntu Slovenija | Uradna spletna stran slovenske skupnosti Linux distribucije Ubuntu | Ubuntu urice
<duskala> no to je cist dost
<duskala> za en show
<CrazyLemon> andrejz pa navadi se linkat <a href="webchat.freenode.net/?channels=ubuntu-si">#ubuntu-si</a> or smth
<duskala> ker tole majo podobno v winsih tu je sam drug videz
<CrazyLemon> ker če je nekdo ne pozna irca pol mu govoriš kr ene hashtage pa ubuntu-si
<CrazyLemon> :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: problem Wine  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5124/new/posts/
<duskala> tole ste kr lepo naredili
<duskala> tocno take reci sm mislu da bi se pokazale interesentom
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: problem Wine  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5124/new/posts/
<andrejz> @duskala: če boš kaj organiziral ne pozabit vabila poslat, da novico napišemo pa pol fotk na ubuntu.si
<duskala> bomo vidli kaj bo
<duskala> sej smo tu navezi
<andrejz> jap
<duskala> men se gre da bi se zbral vasa ekipa in bi skupno to nardil nima smisla ce sm sam je prevec monotono a ni :)
<duskala> mislim da mal vecji dogodek ki bi bil prvi
<duskala> pol za kake urice bi bil zravn lahko samostojno
<duskala> preko tega centra verjetno bi se strinjal
<CrazyLemon> jah..problem je..ker smo iz vseh koncev slovenije..še v ljubljani se ne zberejo vsi..čeprav je večina iz/okrog ljubljane
<andrejz> hja, naša ekipa je tako - bolj loosely določena pa težko je ljudi zbobnat
<duskala> no sej to verjamem ja
<andrejz> evo posodobljeno
<andrejz> http://ubuntu.crabdance.com/wordpress/?page_id=97
<andrejz> duskala
<Pepelka> Ubuntu Slovenija | Uradna spletna stran slovenske skupnosti Linux distribucije Ubuntu | Ubuntu urice
<andrejz> zato pa bodo ubuntu urice
<andrejz> da boš spoznal ubuntu uporabnke iz svoje bližine
<duskala> sej
<andrejz> če enga al pa 2 prepričaš, da ti pomagata, si že zmagal
<duskala> sej to bi se naslo
<CrazyLemon> andrejz si končal z urejanjem al še ne ?
<CrazyLemon> če nisi
<andrejz> sem
<CrazyLemon> dodaj nekam mail info at ubuntu si
<duskala> mel smo ze eno tako predavanje sam smo zajebal da je bla sobota popoldan termin aprislko vreme in folk bil na kolpi cel popoldan in nihce ni prisel
<duskala> celo majice smo nardil
<CrazyLemon> da se javijo če želijo organizirat ubuntu urice
<CrazyLemon> če ne želijo na irc prit or whatever
<andrejz> aha namesto adminov dam info@ubuntu.si
<CrazyLemon> ja..sam da daš
<andrejz> @duskala: to je pa klasika
<CrazyLemon> info afna ubuntu pika si
<CrazyLemon> :)
<duskala> prvic je blo to
<CrazyLemon> če ne bodo spamboti to prehitro pobrali
<andrejz> da malo ljudi pride al pa noben :)
<duskala> a mislili smo kr na velko it v to hehe takrat :)
<andrejz> ja saj je treba z malim začet pol se pa poveča
<duskala> sej
<andrejz> CrazyLemon daj preveri koliko ljudi je na dopisnem seznamu
<CrazyLemon> uhmmm
<andrejz> skratka duskala povej kdaj drug teden bi mel čas za te urice
<andrejz> pa kje točno boš bil
<andrejz> ime gostilne al pa kaj
<andrejz> lahko tudi v klubu
<andrejz> samo boljš je kaj takega da tud kdo naključno mimo pride
<duskala> pa bi vi prisli al kaj al kdo od vas
<andrejz> jaz bom bil na uricah v LJ
<andrejz> črnomelj je malo daleč
<CrazyLemon> predaleč :)
<andrejz> bi pa lahko prišel kdaj za kako predavanje, če bo kaj garantiranega obiska
<andrejz> marca sem mel 45 minut predavanja na popoldnemu odprte kode v NM
<duskala> dobr bom jst mal z osebjem v tem centru tej dni govoril pa bomo vidli kaj bo
<andrejz> ja duskala najboljš je, da si nekoga zrihtaš, da ne boš sam tam eno uro sedel :)
<andrejz> skratka zankrat kaže da bo v LJ, PO, NM, KP (je tako CrazyLemon?), MB (je tako Grega?) in morda Črnomlju
<duskala> cak a to vi mate tejle urice kot nek projekt
<duskala> dej da si mal preberem kaj o tem
<duskala> mate kak link
<duskala> pridem prec back kolega mi pride na obisk sam mal :)
<CrazyLemon> duskala sej ti je andrejz kopiral parkrat link
<CrazyLemon> http://ubuntu.crabdance.com/wordpress/?page_id=97
<Pepelka> Ubuntu Slovenija | Uradna spletna stran slovenske skupnosti Linux distribucije Ubuntu | Ubuntu urice
<CrazyLemon> še tretjič
<CrazyLemon> :)
<Grega> http://ubuntu.crabdance.com/wordpress/?page_id=97
<Pepelka> Ubuntu Slovenija | Uradna spletna stran slovenske skupnosti Linux distribucije Ubuntu | Ubuntu urice
<CrazyLemon> četrtič
<andrejz> Grega kaj praviš? zdaj ko je lepo razloženo?
<Grega> am
<andrejz> CrazyLemon
<andrejz> kam naj folk pošlje morebitne fotke
<andrejz> ?
<Grega> se opravicujem, ampak.. nisem nic bral.. bom kasneje, obljubim :)
<CrazyLemon> andrejz good question
<Grega> mam se neko delo zdaj
<CrazyLemon> naj pošlje linke adminu
<CrazyLemon> pa bomo jih nekam začasno spravil
<CrazyLemon> dropbox or smth
<CrazyLemon> nč..tuš tajm
<andrejz> CrazyLemon
<andrejz> a lahko kar na info@ubuntu.si pošljejo kot priloge?
<andrejz> pride čez?
<andrejz> crazylemon, urejaš?
<andrejz> stra
<andrejz> stran
<zdobersek> tusira se.
<duskala> aja zdej sm komaj vidu
<duskala> superca
<andrejz> skratka zelo malo sredstev /časa ti vzame -to lahko 1x na mesec komot izpelješ
<andrejz> minimalen čas je 1 ura, lahko pa si seveda tudi dlje tam
<andrejz> no prve take urice bi bile enkrat drug teden, novica pa bi se objavila v soboto
<andrejz> tako da če do takrat sporočiš točno uro in mesto (ime gostilne / naslov), bi bilo odlično
<duskala> glej bom jutri predlagu to odgovornim in pridem zvecer ponovno sm gor na irc
<andrejz> ok, odlično nekdo bo že zabeležil
<andrejz> saj to ne rabiš celega projekta /soglasja za to
<andrejz> to je tak u izi dogodek
<andrejz> hm, razmišljal sem, da bi kar google docs naredil pa je mir
<duskala> nardil ga bomo v mladinskem centru v okviru njegove dejavnosti
<duskala> sam v popodlanskem casu i to je to
<duskala> sam dogovort se morm
<duskala> kar bom jutri probu
<andrejz> ok kul
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] masamune: QuakeLive  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4332/new/posts/
<duskala> to ste lepo zakljucli da bodo komaj cakali na nove urice hehe
<andrejz> ja to sem vse zdajle v pol ure napisal :)
<andrejz> upam, da ni preveč napak notri
<duskala> super se mi zdi
<andrejz> nove uporabnike se sreča, pa še del interakcij se z irca spravi dol na pir, kar je odlično
<duskala> tocno to
<andrejz> kje so Å¡e kaki organizatorji uric? ;)
<andrejz> alyosha!
<duskala> hehe
<andrejz> alyosha
<andrejz> ne vem al se mora točno ujemat, al ne :)
<duskala> aja jst mam to nov nick . prej sm mel [nitro] ce se kdo spomne sam sm geslo pozabu nekak :)
<CrazyLemon> andrejz ne
<CrazyLemon> andrejz ne vem če pride čez zaradi velikosti
<CrazyLemon> zato pa pravim..raje linke s file.si al kaj podobnega
<andrejz> aha, ok
<duskala> jst mam ze 2 al 3 upgrejda ubuntu studio na desktopu
<duskala> hitro je vklapla
<andrejz> evo zdaj sem naredil preglednico
<duskala> se
<andrejz> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ak3RvMevQNNMdFlFOGpwcjRzNFVndFM2alZJS0tNWUE&hl=en_US#gid=0
<Pepelka> Moved Temporarily
<andrejz> duskala kar sem lahko napišeš, ko izveš kaj in kje
<andrejz> CrazyLemon pa alyosha vidva bi se tud lahko zorganizirala, da bo udaren začetek
<duskala> sm dal med zaznamke
<andrejz> kul
<andrejz> saj povezava je tud z une strani z opisom
<andrejz> nafisa, bo bar cezar pri Lj. borzi ok, al maš kako drugo idejo?
<nafisa> meni je ok
<nafisa> vem, kje je cezar
<nafisa> ponoč sva s kolegico tja hodli
<duskala> zdej sm dobu idejo da bi nardil na ist dan ko v lj torej 22.9 ob 19h
<andrejz> ok kul, nafisa
<andrejz> duskala, kar napiš
<alyosha> andrejz bomo se zorganizirali no frks!:D
<duskala> jutri govorim z lastniki in napisemo pridem pa na irc itak
<alyosha> nič šibam zdj
<andrejz> aja ok
<andrejz> ajde
<nafisa> ok, papa, andrejz
<andrejz> ne alyoshi sem rekel
<andrejz> jaz Å¡e ne grem
<nafisa> aja :D
<andrejz> :P
<nafisa> haha
<nafisa> jst zaspana
<nafisa> papa, joško
<nafisa> pol se pr cêzarju dobimo ... fajn fajn
<CrazyLemon> alyosha je mogu it..ker če ne bi spal zunaj </copata> :D
<duskala> jst se bi su se propagande elektronske cigarete hehe
<duskala> ker sm sam kadilc :)
<duskala> elektronsko uporabljam v zaprtih prostorih :)
<CrazyLemon> lol
<duskala> tko je hehe
<CrazyLemon> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<CrazyLemon> KAJ JE FALIU TIP
<CrazyLemon> NEEEEEE SE JEBAAAAT
<nafisa> elektronske so tko fensi
<duskala> ze kako leto jih testiram
<duskala> zdej mam neko novejso izvedbo
<duskala> pa je velik vec dima :) z to novejso :)
<duskala> en kolega kr kupu vso mojo zalogo bombic in en primerek tko nujno je hotu met :)
<nafisa> lol
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] pazko: Exe - ni izvršljiva datoteka  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5124/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Exe - ni izvršljiva datoteka  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5124/new/posts/
<andrejz> zarad pazkota je treba ubuntu urice naredit
<CrazyLemon> oh ja
<CrazyLemon> pa ne ene
<andrejz> on bo enkrat prišel in pol se bo število vprašanj za 50 % zmanjšalo
<CrazyLemon> ene 20
<CrazyLemon> v tednu
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: QuakeLive  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4332/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> drugač pa..opažam da zdej odkar se je šola začela da je spet dost več obiska :)
<CrazyLemon> pa tudi registracij
<andrejz> zdaj grem pa tud jaz
<andrejz> ej CrazyLemon daš lahko link do ubutnu uric strani v topic?
<andrejz> mogoče se pa še kdo najde
<andrejz> lp
* CrazyLemon changed the topic of #ubuntu-si to: http://www.ubuntu.si - Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost | Ubuntu 11.04 je voljo na http://goo.gl/AUijh | Pogosta vprašanja -> http://www.ubuntu.si/faq/ | Vseslovenske Ubuntu Urice -> http://goo.gl/Nd9r8
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] pazko: Exe - ni izvršljiva datoteka  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5124/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1208-1: Linux kernel (Marvel DOVE) vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1208-1/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Exe - ni izvršljiva datoteka  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5124/new/posts/
<nafisa> kaj je
<nafisa> aja
<nafisa> ok :D
<Grega> nafisa: pa kii si tii
<nafisa> Grega, tuki :*
<Grega> au au, oooh
 * Grega se rahlo zvije
<CrazyLemon> driska? :S
<Grega> :))))
<nafisa> wiiiii ... reštart serverjev
<nafisa> in smo nazaj :))
<duskala> nc ge
<duskala> nc grem offline
<duskala> se beremo jutri
<duskala> bok
<nafisa> papa
<CrazyLemon> bl je PEBKAC IMO :)
<lynxlynxlynx> aja, uno je prava pot :D
<CrazyLemon> sj pravim..pebkac al pa ma exe kaka stroga dovoljenja
<CrazyLemon> če ga je prenesel z usb ključka od X osebe..bi se znalo to zgodit
<Grega> samo eno besedo imam za vas! scarlett!
<CrazyLemon> naked??????
<Grega> jup
<CrazyLemon> pics!
<Grega> http://cdn.idontlikeyouinthatway.com//pictures/20110914/Scarlett%20Johansson%20Leaked%20Nude%20Pics/scarlett-johansson-leaked-1.jpg
<CrazyLemon> naaaajs
<CrazyLemon> video!
<CrazyLemon> :p
<Grega> http://cdn.idontlikeyouinthatway.com//pictures/20110914/Scarlett%20Johansson%20Leaked%20Nude%20Pics/scarlett-johansson-leaked-0.jpg
<Grega> heh
<CrazyLemon> veeeery najs
<Grega> se zgodi
<CrazyLemon> konec :S
<Grega> lool
<Grega> dober si
<CrazyLemon> ne tak konec kot ti predvidevaš :D
<CrazyLemon> dinamo: real  - konec :D
<Grega> sure
<Grega> http://i.imgur.com/gzMI8.png
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> matr so hitri
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Grega> jah, v takih situacijah pac prihaja do laga
<CrazyLemon> nč..brb
<CrazyLemon> in ne tak brb kot ti misliš
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Grega> http://i.imgur.com/6iwot.gif
<Grega> :>
<Grega> berem te kot knjigo!
<CrazyLemon> haha
<CrazyLemon> dej..grem js brat o upravljanju v/i ter deljenju diska!
<CrazyLemon> ajde
<Grega> ;)
<lynxlynxlynx> hah
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Pomoc pri namestitvi (grub+livecd)  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5115/new/posts/
<Sky[x]> lp
#ubuntu-si 2011-09-15
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] pazko: Exe - ni izvršljiva datoteka  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5124/new/posts/
<markomark> ob tej uri
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: QuakeLive  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4332/new/posts/
<nafisa> men se zeha
<andrejz> jaz sem danes ugotovil, da je vnašanje waypointov na mobitelu in vožnja v jutranji prometni konici hkrati lahko zahtevno opravilo :)
<nafisa> haha
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] daark018: QuakeLive  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4332/new/posts/
<andrejz> dobil sem eno idejo za dogodek
<andrejz> mogli bi enkrat met OSM delavnico
<CrazyLemon> jutro
<andrejz> o lejga
<andrejz> CrazyLemon ti si ziher želiš malo prevajat za dobro jutro ;)
<CrazyLemon> andrejz ziher si ne želim :)
<andrejz> tole je IN, če se ti da - https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-docs/oneiric/+lang/sl/
<Pepelka> Slovenian (sl) : Translations : Series oneiric : Ubuntu Documentation
<andrejz> http://www.osnews.com/story/25165/Microsoft_Abandons_Flash_Silverlight_in_Windows_8
<Pepelka> Microsoft Abandons Flash, Silverlight in Windows 8
<lynxlynxlynx> andrejz: osm je že "klub" pri nas
<lynxlynxlynx> drugač lj ne bi bla tko dobro pokrita
<andrejz> link please
<andrejz> jaz sem začel malo uporabljat pa kar dobro dela
<andrejz> na telefonu
<andrejz> pa ni tako požrešen kot razni cygic, igo in podobno sranje
<lynxlynxlynx> http://wiki.openstreetmap.org/wiki/WikiProject_Slovenia
<Pepelka> WikiProject Slovenia - OpenStreetMap Wiki
<andrejz> kul
<andrejz> pri merni doma je prav luknja (popolna luknja)
<andrejz> tako da sem se odločil, da malo popravim situacijo
<andrejz> jeba je k bing zemljevidi nimajo podeželja not
<lynxlynxlynx> geopedia ftw
<andrejz> geopedie ne moreš na mobitel spravt za navigacijo al lahko?
<nafisa> to bi ti loh bl vedu, k jst :P
<lynxlynxlynx> za navigacijo v garmin smislu ne
<andrejz> no men se zdi OSM dost kul alternativa za garmine in to samo zemljevide je treba dodelat in jaz bom naredil svoj del :)
<lynxlynxlynx> za po mestu je čist kul
<andrejz> jaz sem danes svoj prvi GPS trace uploadal
<nafisa> select c_contractname
<nafisa> from azrnec.customers
<nafisa> group by c_contractname
<nafisa> having count (c_customerid)=4;
<nafisa> ups
<nafisa> kje je pa link?
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] bassko: Clementine - library  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5125/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Clementine - library  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5125/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: Clementine - library  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5125/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> strauski to the rescue :D
<nafisa> andrejz, a ti pa sprobavaš kamero na gtalku? :D
<andrejz> zakaj?
<andrejz> niti ne
<nafisa> za par sekund ti je kazalo, da imaš cam
<nafisa> :D
<andrejz> zanimivo :)
<CrazyLemon> nafisa pa že euforična ratala :>
<nafisa> euforična?
<nafisa> zakuga že?
<andrejz> ej lynxlynxlynx k si glih o geopediji govoril
<andrejz> dajte se na sezam uporabnikov ubuntu linuxa dodat
<andrejz> rabmo ene 200 vnosov
<CrazyLemon> a nismo to že mel enkrat?
<andrejz> smo mel
<andrejz> za tiste, k se Å¡e niso
<nafisa> a to je kao un zemljevid?
<andrejz> enkrat smo mel akcijo nabral 40 točk pol se je pa ustavilo
<nafisa> nekam na vodnikovo lahko dodaš
<lynxlynxlynx> http://v1.geopedia.si/?params=L1013_T184_vL_b4_x407283.725_y136655.735_s15
<Pepelka> Geopedia  - Pohodništvo - Seznam uporabnikov Ubuntu linuxa
<nafisa> pa šišenska cesta
<nafisa> 2x
<lynxlynxlynx> ok, karta je lahko druga >>
<sasa84> juhuuu
<nafisa> pa povšetova 1y
<nafisa> x
<nafisa> pa kje še kaj živijo ti, k sm jim naštelala ... hmmm
<andrejz> saj lahko približno
<nafisa> kolodvorska
<nafisa> pa murgle 1x
<andrejz> a to vse LJ?
<nafisa> ja
<lynxlynxlynx> http://v1.geopedia.si/?params=L1013_vL_b4_x471267.725_y109435.73499999999_s10
<Pepelka> Geopedia  - Seznam uporabnikov Ubuntu linuxa
<lynxlynxlynx> neki čez 40 jih je not
<nafisa> jst sem bla nekje pr Å¡tevilki 20, kolkr vem :)
<nafisa> pa MB tezno 1x
<andrejz> no saj rabi jih pa bit ene 200, da lahko pol to komu pokažeš - lejte koliko nas je
<nafisa> no, dej ti označi ... jst sem pozabla, pod kaj sem se logirala
<nafisa> boš, andrejz ?? al morm porajtat, pod kaj sem se registrirala?
<andrejz> bom bom
<nafisa> superca
<nafisa> tnx
<andrejz> sem vse dodal
<nafisa> in kolk je zdaj vnosov?
<lynxlynxlynx> 48
<nafisa> lepo :)
<andrejz> no če za koga veste, da uporablja ga vprašajte in kar dodajte
<andrejz> lahko dodate na približno (recimo v ta pravo  občino)
<andrejz> da ne bo kakšnega strahu glede zasebnosti in podobnega
<nafisa> saj ... počak, da se spomnem, kje kaj živijo ...
<nafisa> aja ... litijo se Å¡e lahko doda
<nafisa> pa vrhniko
<nafisa> ah, dej ... bom si nrdila še en račun
<lynxlynxlynx> pa Å¡e ene murgle
<lynxlynxlynx> kdo je administrator sloja?
<lynxlynxlynx> naj doda eno polje za število računalnikov
<lynxlynxlynx> pol lahko dodaš samo eno točko za razne mmcje ala črnomelj
<andrejz> jaz sem, bom dodal
<Kami_> lp
<andrejz> lol, ne vem zakaj ne morem dodat
<Kami_> danes do kakih 15:00 sem v lj, je kdo iz lj tu pa ima cas za kako pijaco? :)
<nafisa> oj, Kami_
<nafisa> ne vem ... mogoče ... odvisno, kolk bom nrdila do takrat
<andrejz> dodano
<andrejz> @lynxlynxlynx, če veš kje so, kar
<lynxlynxlynx> duskala je govoril o petih
<lynxlynxlynx> sam ne vem točno kje, bo že
<nafisa> aja, do 15.00 si v LJ?
<Kami_> ja :)
<CrazyLemon> evo..predpriprava za ubuntu urice!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> Kami_ si vidu pvt???
<Kami_> CrazyLemon: kaj to?
<CrazyLemon> Kami_ admin ubuntu-si mailing lista
<nafisa> Kami_, načeloma mam čas
<kubanc> a mi lahko kdo nasteje nekaj seznamov storitev omrežje?
<nafisa> andrejz, ammm ... kako je vreme zun?
<lynxlynxlynx> hah
<andrejz> oblačno
<CrazyLemon> andrejz kolko je ura?
<andrejz> jaz ti svojo za 250 € prodam
<andrejz> mah narobe sem povedal
<andrejz> cena je 500€, amapk ker si ti, ti dam 40% popusta
<andrejz> tako da pride 300€
<andrejz> ker boš pa v naslednjih 15 minutah nakazal na moj TRR ne da bi si uro sploh ogledal, dobiš pa še dodatnih 50€ popusta :p
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa če se tko zmenva..js ne bom brigiti povedal da imaš razmerje s sašo ter mojco..ti pa men daš uro kr for free??
<CrazyLemon> </blackmail>
<andrejz> saj že ve
<andrejz> se že za v 4 menmo :P
<CrazyLemon> ne blefiri!
<CrazyLemon> brigita pa že ni taka punca
<CrazyLemon> :))
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, to ti misliš :D
 * CrazyLemon ne misli
 * CrazyLemon just knows
<CrazyLemon> nč..grem se učit..lejtr
<nafisa> ja, bejž se učit
<nafisa> :p
<andrejz> jaz moram it pa delat
<nafisa> Kami_ se je pa potuhnu ... k se me boji
<kubanc> nafisa,
<kubanc> ?
<nafisa> kaj je, kubanc?
<kubanc> kje v ljubljani prodajajo uhane za v nos?
<kubanc> :D
<nafisa> ammm ... v BTCju je ena trgovina s tem
<nafisa> pa v mullerju najdeš mogoče kaj ... sam to nisem ziher
<nafisa> pa v vsakem piercing studiu
<kubanc> BTC, a ves kako se rece trgovini?
<nafisa> uffff
<duskala> dober dan all
<nafisa> čak ... bom mal pregledala ... se ne spomnem frej glave
<kubanc> nafisa, hvala
<nafisa> Največja izbira nakita za body-piercing v ljubljanski nakupovalni meki BTC City je na voljo v novi trgovini Piercing-Cult, ki se nahaja v kletni etaži hale A. Ponudba tovrstnega nakita v trgovini Piercing-Cult je raznovrstna in ne zaostaja za tisto v obeh naših studiih. Torej, če se ravno mudite v BTC Cityju in ste si zaželeli nov kos nakita za body-piercing, se oglasite v trgovini Piercing-Cult, kjer boste v bogati ponudbi prav gotovo našli
<nafisa> tudi kaj zase!
<nafisa> pa to sem našla komot ... with google :)
<kubanc> thnx
<nafisa> !g trgovina s piercingi btc
<Pepelka> Piercing-Cult - Btc City http://www.btc-city.com/trgovina/83/piercing-cult
<kubanc> sej na tej strani sm ze bil
<kubanc> samo nimajo nic izdelkov na njej
<nafisa> jah ... to morš pa prov na trgovino it ... samo ne verjamem, da je vsak izdelk posebi gor
<nafisa> ker se ne grejo lih spletne trgovine
<duskala> andrejz, si tu
<kubanc> a majo kr preluknjane veseličke poslikane pa na njihvo stran dane :D
<nafisa> ja, sam ziher ni vseh uhančkov
<andrejpan> ima mogoče kdo tle htc z-ja na androidu 2.3 in se mu ne sesipava vsake 2 dni?
<kubanc> pa sej to ne mores verjet
<kubanc> http://www.piercing-cult.si/img/galleries/darko/tattoo-darko-25.jpg
<nafisa> hudooo ;D
<nafisa> nč ... pol mam cajt za delat, če nau pijače
<kubanc> nafisa, hvala za pomoc grem jst..
<nafisa> na ... dobi kar rabi ... pol pa spizdi
<nafisa> http://24ur.com/novice/slovenija/policisti-v-nlb-izvajajo-hisne-preiskave.html
<Pepelka> Policisti v NLB izvajajo hišne preiskave - 24ur.com
<nafisa> končno
<Guest52674> hehe kaksen bedak, policija tatoo, noja vcas so si pa dajal jna, sej je skor isto
<nafisa> skorajda, ti skritež
<nafisa> pazi pazi vsak voznik na te drobcene ljudi
<lynxlynxlynx> nafisa: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9S75Rfva9O8&feature=player_embedded
<Pepelka> Drive Recklessly      - YouTube
<zdobersek> LOL
<zdobersek> 'Paid for by The National Coalition for Laws Can Go Fuck Themselves'
<CrazyLemon> loool
<nafisa> ammmm ... lynxlynxlynx kaj je fora, da si to namenil meni?
<lynxlynxlynx> navezuje se na kar si nazadnje rekla?
<sasa84> ej folk...še kle vas morm vprašat
<sasa84> kok je laser siguren, če piše na tonerju, da je za 1500 strani?
<sasa84> dobr, vem d je treba +/-, ampak tko...
<nafisa> ja, za 1500 tipkanih strani ...
<nafisa> pol pa primerjaj, kolk barve maš na stran ...
<sasa84> jah... ni to tko :)
<sasa84> ne vem kok je fora v bobnu pač...inkjet ma pokritot, laser pa... nevem kok je fora v bobnu
<nafisa> jst tud ne
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 več ali manj je tko kot piše :)
<sasa84> tud če ej npr. pokritost 5 al pa 25% a ne...pač, tm nekje pride... hočm rečt, ni tolk razlike kt pr inkjet
<nafisa> ne vem
<nafisa> mogoče kakih 5 % manj strani pride
<nafisa> po moje
<nafisa> sam še vseen ... gre tolk več količine pol
<nafisa> tud če je laser
<Grega> hm
<Grega> al sem tele al..
<Grega> "najbolje, da se oglasim pri" vama/vaju
<Grega> vaju
<Grega> wtf :>
<CrazyLemon> viju!
<CrazyLemon> veju?!=?!
<CrazyLemon> vimu!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<Grega> voyo!
<CrazyLemon> ugh :S
<Grega> voyo je ql
<Grega> grem se jokat dalje
<sasa84> bemtiš, kaj se kle noben en spozan na printerje...jst rabm enga, k bi mi svetvou al nej grem v najem al kupm laserca :P
<nafisa> Grega, voyo.si je pop plus
<nafisa> isto sranje
<nafisa> sasa84, za en mesec pejd v najem
<nafisa> pol boš pa vidla
<nafisa> al se ti splača ga kupt al ne
<sasa84> ne zdi se mi drago... 80€ stane najem za 10.000 kopij... ti maš strošk sam s papirjem
<sasa84> pr nas rabmo pa tko...300 barvnih strani pa 900 čb...to bo vsak mesc
<nafisa> kartuša je všteta v najem?
<sasa84> nafisa, vse... za 80€ maš ti hp multifunkc. officejet 8500 + barvo... pa lohk nrdiš 10.000 barvnih printov al pa 500 kopij... 80€ daš
<nafisa> 10 000 printov al pa 500 kopij?
<nafisa> to mi ne gre nekako v glavo
<lynxlynxlynx> kopij nebesedil
<nafisa> ja, vem, kaj so kopije
<nafisa> sam razlika v Å¡tevilu je mal velika
<lynxlynxlynx> res
<nafisa> http://www.lekarnar.com/izdelki/nupo-ploscica-za-nadomestitev-obroka-kokos
<Pepelka> Nupo ploščica za nadomestitev obroka - kokos | Lekarnar.com - spletna lekarna
<nafisa> sem ga poglodala :))
<sasa84> hočm rečt... ti maš za 80€ 10.000 strani vštetioh-...pa ni važn kaj delaš
<nafisa> ja, super
<nafisa> ni slabo
<sasa84> men se tud en zdi
<nafisa> kolk pa printer stane, če ga kupiš?
<CrazyLemon> 80*12 ~= 1k€
<CrazyLemon> printer pa stane kok? 250€ ?
<CrazyLemon> pa še zračunaj kok tonerja dobiš za 750€
<nafisa> ja, pa kartuše ... si to štel?
<CrazyLemon> ne nisem nafisa ..zato pa tebe rabim :)
<nafisa> ja, sam če rabiš samo tu in tam ...
<nafisa> se najem bl splača
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: vlc - zvok utihne pri pausi  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5126/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> če rabiš tu pa tam pol se pa najem NE splača
<nafisa> ej, sasa84 ... če boš najela ... prnesem papir ... pa bi ene 150 strani sfotokopirala :D
<CrazyLemon> če rabiš nonstop da sprintaš čimveč..pol se splača..ker maš tistih 10.000 kopij na voljo
<CrazyLemon> <Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: vlc - zvok utihne pri pausi  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5126/new/posts/
<Pepelka> vlc - zvok utihne pri pausi (Stran 1) - Problemi s programi - Ubuntu.si forum
<CrazyLemon> lol??????????
<nafisa> jst mam dost stvari, ko bi se jih dalo kopirat
<sasa84> pr nas bo tko...vsak mesc 300 barvnih strani + 900 čb...
<sasa84> se mi zdi d smo glih nekej na meji
<nafisa> aja ... sam ne vem, no
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 preprosta računica je..vzemi list papirja..pa si  zračunaj letno najemnino...ter kok bi te na leto stal printer če ga sama kupiš
<CrazyLemon> sej ni zapleteno
<CrazyLemon> :)
<sasa84> printer ni tak problem... bl kartuše/tonerji
<lynxlynxlynx> pa une za smeti
<nafisa> saj tonerji so pa za laserske tiskalnike kr obstojni
<nafisa> pa dost se da z enim tonerjem naprintat
<nafisa> printer stane tok k moj fotkič :D
<nafisa> polz, madona, no ... nehi se po faxu sprehajat :D
<CrazyLemon> http://24ur.com/novice/crna-kronika/na-bencinski-postaji-vozilo-pristalo-na-strehi.html
<Pepelka> Na bencinski črpalki vozilo pristalo na strehi - 24ur.com
<CrazyLemon> lol..talent
<zdobersek> ni mi jasno, kok bi mu ratal
<CrazyLemon> to je clio
<CrazyLemon> to rata tudi če nočeš
<CrazyLemon> :))
<nafisa> na dragons of atlantis sem enga nadrla, ko mi je pobil pol vojske :D
<nafisa> in se mi je začel opravičevat :D
<CrazyLemon> tipičn internet bully
<zdobersek> ne vem, kok se lahk zaletis
<zdobersek> potem te pa se takle obrne
<zdobersek> da bi avto preval naredu ni mozno
<Grega> tele pac :)
<nafisa> hahaha ... to je pa na bencinski pr nas
<nafisa> kle ... en km proč :D hahaha
<Grega> ziher si se ti kje tam v minici sprehajala
<nafisa> pr hoferju
<nafisa> hahaha
<Grega> in si ga zamotla
<nafisa> verjem ... se me am ne vzamejo
<nafisa> en bajs majhn se sprehaja ... who cares
<Grega> to pa ze ni res!
<nafisa> Grega, ne zatiskaj si oči
<zdobersek> naj te pecejo, ko gledas majhne bajse
<nafisa> haha, zdobersek
<zdobersek> pajoti eni
<zdobersek> kosarkasi
<nafisa> Grega, a ti maš rad bl debelušne punce al kaj?
<nafisa> da me tako zagovarjaš?
<nafisa> al ti še kr diši moj golaž?
<nafisa> :D
<CrazyLemon> more cushin for the pushin je njegov moto
<nafisa> !t en sl more cushin for the pushin
<Pepelka> več cushin zapushin
<nafisa> lolz
<CrazyLemon> zapushin
<CrazyLemon> haha
<CrazyLemon> Grega Zapushin
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Grega> KAAAJJJJ
<Grega> samo ne se zajebavat!
<sasa84> ! en sl crazy lemon
<sasa84> !t en sl crazy lemon
<Pepelka> noro limone
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 še vedno računaš? :D
<sasa84> bemti!!!
<sasa84> zdj si me pa motu...pa že pr oktobru sm bla!!!
<sasa84> grrrrr
<sasa84> :D
<Grega> uh
<CrazyLemon> KUPI KDO 4GB DDR3 1066 KINGSTON RAM???
<Grega> nekdo bo pa moral v nedeljo k spovedi
<CrazyLemon> za prenosnike afhors
<sasa84> ma kwa to en čipšit :P
<CrazyLemon> čipšit ti je v rit!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> !t en sl cheap shit
<Pepelka> poceni sranje
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, moj šit pa ni čip!
<CrazyLemon> ma dej nehi..k ni vredn niti za obrisat rit!
<sasa84> jst bi lohk tko prodajala moj Å¡it k gvano :P
<sasa84> ne ti men neki...čip pa to
<CrazyLemon> dej baba
<CrazyLemon>  a kupiš ram al ne
<CrazyLemon> če ne..move along..nothing to see!
<sasa84> če z mojim njivp gnojiš...koruza pod 5m sploh ne zraste :P
<CrazyLemon> P
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, mislm ti se spokenzi... kle niso mali oglasi :P
 * sasa84 se polula na CrazyLemon 
<CrazyLemon> če lahk nafisa reklamira svoj cushin
<CrazyLemon> lahk js svoj ram!
<sasa84> in jst svoj gvano!
<sasa84> so...move along :P
<nafisa> na ... mamo scat tu ... pa pissing ...
<nafisa> jebote, cel BDSM
<CrazyLemon> Za dostavo na dom se ne šteje puščanje blaga pred vrati potrošnikovega stanovanja.
<CrazyLemon> haha..ker člen :D
<nafisa> ej, sasa84 ... nism vedla, da si v naši sceni
<sasa84> nafisa, ?
<nafisa> ja v BDSM :P
<nafisa> tvoj drek je neprecenljiv
<nafisa> lulaš na CrazyLemon-a
<sasa84> jah...
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] bassko: Clementine - library  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5125/new/posts/
 * CrazyLemon pravkar poslal reklamacijo na solo.si
<CrazyLemon> je že kdo kdaj pisal mail na tržni inšpektorat? :D
<nafisa> nope
<duskala> dober dan :)
<duskala> prov fajn mi je da sm spet mal na ircu .. tko dobr filing dobis ko je ziv multiuser tekst hehe
<lynxlynxlynx> sploh če je cia zraven
<duskala> a ni to povsod :)
<lynxlynxlynx> tle ni
<lynxlynxlynx> cia.vc sem mislu
<duskala> kaj je to kak virus :)
<duskala> aja user :)
<markomark> nene, virus je
<lynxlynxlynx> http://cia.vc/stats/total/commits
<Pepelka> Commit messages - CIA.vc
<duskala> skripta :9
<CrazyLemon> veržn kontrol
<lynxlynxlynx> post commit hook
<bajdec> živjo
<lynxlynxlynx> oj
 * CrazyLemon  zaveže polža za drevo da ne skače preveč
<duskala> a ni zanimivo da windows userji morjo kupit mirc mi pa xhat free hehe
<duskala> al je ze xchat tud free za winse :)
<CrazyLemon> ni free
<CrazyLemon> lahko pa ga sam zbuildaš iz sourcea
<CrazyLemon> pol je pa free
<duskala> aja kul
<bajdec> neki me zanima
<bajdec> je bil kdo zadnje čase (danes, včeraj) kaj v Sparu (ne Interspar)
<bajdec> ker me zanima če se da v Sparu mobitel kupt
<bajdec> tist iz akcije
<bajdec> Samsung Chat 335
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Poni: SeaMonkey 2.3.3  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5122/new/posts/
<bajdec> !halo
<bajdec> anyone?
<lynxlynxlynx> valda da ne
<bajdec> kaj?
<lynxlynxlynx> nisem bil v Å¡paru
<lynxlynxlynx> še vem ne kje je kak v ljubljani, ki ni interšpar
<CrazyLemon> dvomim da majo to v Å¡parju
<zdobersek> lol @ 'sparju'
<markomark> low budget reklama http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LJP1DphOWPs
<Pepelka> Official Ojai Valley Taxidermy TV Commercial      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> kaj se lolas mulc??
<CrazyLemon> http://www.anandtech.com/show/2888/2
<Pepelka> AnandTech    - Western Digital’s Advanced Format: The 4K Sector Transition Begins
<CrazyLemon> ma kdo podoben disk?
<CrazyLemon> torej z 4K sektorji ?
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] kubanc: vlc - zvok utihne pri pausi  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5126/new/posts/
<zgaga> Dans bom probal najnovejso Fedoro
<zgaga> me zanima kak se bo kaj obnesl
<lynxlynxlynx> *obesl
<LorD_DDooM> No, no, ne bit pesimističen :)
<LorD_DDooM> Meni alpha kar lepo laufa 8razen fglrx)
<Grega> grrrr
<Grega> zdaj sem .iso zburnal na cd
<Grega> :S
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] masamune: QuakeLive  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4332/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> Grega :S
<Sky[x]> lp
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] bassko: wireless se noče povezat  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5121/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: QuakeLive  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4332/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: wireless se noče povezat  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5121/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> alyosha ne vem če bom tistega kupu ..bratranec pozna lastnika nakupinet in bo on poslal njemu če lahko kaj bolše zrihta :)
<CrazyLemon> pa dej mi povej če boš rame al ne..če ne bom jih reklamiral :)
<alyosha> ma reklamiraj to ti je najbolse
<alyosha> oz. itak lahko vrneš
<alyosha> kao si se premislu
<CrazyLemon> jp
<alyosha> al pa rečeš da ne paše
<alyosha> al neki
<alyosha> in tam uni iz nakupi net je bolan tako da pazi malo
<CrazyLemon> direktor al zaposleni?
<alyosha> uni ki dela pri njemu je fuks uni ki je lastnik pa je malo udarjen
<alyosha> ma oba
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> uni tam zaposlen mona
<alyosha> ko da je prizadet
<alyosha> prideš tam
<CrazyLemon> ma bratranec pravi da mu ta zrihta vse kar rabi :D
<alyosha> neki ga sprašuješ
<alyosha> on gleda u ekran
<alyosha> ne jebe sploh
<alyosha> uno težko mu je ziver
<alyosha> zivet
<CrazyLemon> a tudi js bi bil bolan lastnik
<CrazyLemon> veš kolko tip obrne tam z uno trgovino
<CrazyLemon> ajoj :)
<alyosha> ma obrne neki ja
<CrazyLemon> obrne ogromno..ne neki
<alyosha> tu ta kolega tudi nabavlja use pri njemu je reku ma tip kr dosti prometa
<alyosha> samo so prizadeti
<CrazyLemon> tip menja porscheje pa ne vem kaj vse
<alyosha> ma ja ma ne od trgovine porsheje ne:D
<alyosha> to so kasni mutni posli
<CrazyLemon> od trgovine človek
<CrazyLemon> ma kesa ko dreka
<alyosha> kao 500k prihodkov od prodaje
<alyosha> to je vec ko 1000€ dnevno
<alyosha> 1500 skoraj
<alyosha> no way
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> pusti ti uradne račune :>
<alyosha> ma ja ma pravim ti da že to je pretirano
<alyosha> ne proda tip za 1500€ dnevno
<alyosha> kaj si nor
<CrazyLemon> ni   človek
<alyosha> tip ma neko mućko
<alyosha> pera pare prek firme
<alyosha> garant
<CrazyLemon> haha
<CrazyLemon> niiiii
<alyosha> hahaha
<alyosha> nwem nwem jz to ne verjamem
<CrazyLemon> ma verjemi
<alyosha> 1500€ dnveno to je 3 4 5 pcjew
<alyosha> na dan da proda
<alyosha> usak dan
<alyosha> celo leto
<CrazyLemon> če ga bratranec res dobro pozna
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> ja ma kaj je to
<alyosha> maja bratranec je notri z njim u biznisu:D
<CrazyLemon> en bolši laptop
<alyosha> ma kurac moj
<CrazyLemon> in evo..maš 1500€
<alyosha> 2 laptopa
<alyosha> USAK DAN
<alyosha> 365dni na leto
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> nwem nwem
<CrazyLemon> niso samo laptopi
<CrazyLemon> tudi ecigarete ma tip!!!!!!!!
<alyosha> menu to diši na mučko:D
<CrazyLemon> :)))))
<alyosha> lol
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> cdje tudi!
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> pejdi pejdi tam
<CrazyLemon> ni da ni
<alyosha> samouzemi kar ma na zalogi:D
<alyosha> čene boš čakaw
<alyosha> sj tip ma ponudbo dobro
<alyosha> samo tipu tu je postelaw nekoplosco
<CrazyLemon> sej sm reku bratrancu
<alyosha> je bla sjebana fabriško že
<alyosha> tip je čakaw 2 tedna da joje sploh poslaw nazaj
<alyosha> ker je bil delavec na dopustu
<alyosha> in uni dela te stvari:D
<CrazyLemon> ma lej..js sploh ne bom mel nič s tem...js bom bratrancu težil on pa direktorju
<CrazyLemon> bmk :D
<markomark> tr ttt
<alyosha> hrvoje povej ti men
<alyosha> kao "dovoli"
<alyosha> dozvolava?
<alyosha> malo mi se čuje smešno
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> dozvoljava če že
<CrazyLemon> i think :D
<alyosha> ma bistvo bojo Å¡tekali:D
<alyosha> mja tam na nakupi.net sesm jjz skombiniral kr dober pc
<alyosha> za bolj poceni kot drugje
<alyosha> ma dobre cene tip
<alyosha> še če ga poznaš dobiš popust
<alyosha> samo kaj ki sem rabu na obroke
<alyosha> nismo mi paketarji ko ti:D
<CrazyLemon> ful sm paketar - rihtam si pc za 300€
<CrazyLemon> žešči paketar res
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> hahha:D
<alyosha> pizda samo to z tem dolharjem in dolherjem mi Å¡e vedno ni jasno:d
<alyosha> ker enega Žiga Dolharja poznam
<alyosha> iz izole
<alyosha> tip je hud
<alyosha> računalničar
<CrazyLemon> ta je baje nek buco :D
<alyosha> dobu 2 leti zaporedoma nagrado gospodarske zbornice
<alyosha> za inovacijo leta
<alyosha> a ta iz kopra
<alyosha> je nek kekec
<CrazyLemon> ni lih kekec
<CrazyLemon> če se s porsche cayennom okoli vozi
<CrazyLemon> :D
<markomark> za 20k dobis
<alyosha> ma ja uno stane par € več kot tvoja kia
<alyosha> to ne pomeni kaj dosti dandanes
<alyosha> tudi brdar iz gažona ma Cayenna pa je kuhar:D
<alyosha> nic grem jz
<alyosha> c'ya
<CrazyLemon> ja..letnik 2002 in 250k km :D
<Grumpek> Starejsi ko je pors lep dela :)
<CrazyLemon> to mogoče za 911 velja..za cayenna ne vem če :)
<Grumpek> velja za vsakega porsa, ki uporablja klasicno boxer masino :)
<Grumpek> ce tega nima pol je isto sranje kot vsi ostali
<nafisa> 50 članov na kupidu v ubuntu skupinici ... jeeeej! :)
<CrazyLemon> yay!
<CrazyLemon> </sarkazem>
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, ti pa tvoj sarkazem
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] masamune: namestitev windows poleg ubuntu  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5127/new/posts/
<bajdec> glih vlečem dol Win8 xD
<CrazyLemon> ne bo ti delal
<bajdec> da vidim če bodo tolk za***** da bo Linux mal cifro poveču :)
<bajdec> zakj
<bajdec> ?
<CrazyLemon> baje ne dela v vbox/vmare
<bajdec> menda pa
<bajdec> sam mam linijo slabo
<bajdec> drugače bom pa par komponent žrtvoval  :)
<bajdec> morm it spat
<bajdec> zjutri vstanem ob 5ih
<nafisa> lepo spi, bajdec
<Sky[x]> sej je nov vmware tko da bi mogl delat hehe :
<Sky[x]> :D
<CrazyLemon> boobies!
<Grega> where?!
<CrazyLemon> on the ledge!
<Grega> good boobies!
<CrazyLemon> right?
<Grega> mhm
<CrazyLemon> but i prefer scarlett's
<CrazyLemon> :>
<Grega> aaaaah, ja...
<Grega> uh
<Grega> to bom naredil..
<Grega> http://imgur.com/a/A3mWG#lg5FM
<Pepelka> We should have sex... - Imgur
<Grega> :>
<CrazyLemon> lol
<Grega> mamo bi blo pametno zbrisat
<CrazyLemon> pa fotra tudi
<CrazyLemon> ker če prideta oba
<CrazyLemon> ajoj
<CrazyLemon> haha
<Grega> ajoj
<Grega> :>
<markomark> fellow redditors
<Grega> :)
<CrazyLemon> boobies!
<Sky[x]> How to Install & Run Windows 8 in VirtualBox goo.gl/fb/49aaY
<Grega> where?!
<CrazyLemon> How to not care how to install & run windows 8 in VBox goo.gl/lmgtfy
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Grega> 23:16 < CrazyLemon> boobies!!!!
<CrazyLemon> on the ledge!
<Grega> mah, te sem ze videl
<Sky[x]> a i lahko kdo kup ?
<Sky[x]> pa mu nakazem na trr :)
<Sky[x]> http://osxdaily.com/2011/09/15/8gb-ram-upgrade-for-2011-macbook-pro-mac-mini-core-i5-i7-34/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=twitter&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+osxdaily+%28OS+X+Daily%29
<Pepelka> 8GB RAM Upgrade for 2011 MacBook Pro & Mac Mini Core i5 & i7 &#8211; $34
<Grumpek> lol
<CrazyLemon> Grega so? still great boobies
<Grega> true :(
<Grumpek> Sky[x]: kup pri mimovrste corsair ram pa je
<CrazyLemon> Grumpek kaj ti pa ni..tist ni spešli mejd for mek
<CrazyLemon> :>
<Grumpek> sej tut ta ni
<Grumpek> for mek majo apple logo gor
<CrazyLemon> a ni..pol zakaj za vraga Sky[x] ne kupiš na mimovrste?
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Grumpek> pa samsung dela cipe
<Sky[x]> 	corsair ?
<Grumpek> ja
<Sky[x]> to mi nic ne najde na mimovrste :)
<Sky[x]> vsaj od rama ne
<Grumpek> cak da pogledam
<CrazyLemon> !g sestavi.si corsair 8gb kit
<Pepelka> CORSAIR RAM DDR3 8GB KIT PC1600 ...  - Ceneje.si http://www.ceneje.si/racunalnistvo/komponente/delovni-spomin-ram/corsair-ram-ddr3-8gb-kit-pc1600-cmz8gx3m2a1600c9_-_CX001F3E1A
<Grumpek> đezus glej ko res nimajo
<CrazyLemon> sestavi.si ma
<Grumpek> nc bo treba ica skurcat ka se grejo
<CrazyLemon> pa kr poceni je
<crniliner> !g sestavi.si htc
<Pepelka> Predlog: zakaj HTC računalniki brez operacijskega ... - sestavi.si http://www.sestavi.si/punbb/viewtopic.php?id=2413
<Grumpek> Sky[x]: pazi na hitrost
<Sky[x]> 1600 je hitrost :)
<Grumpek> 1600 mhz ne velja
<Grumpek> mora bit 1333
<Sky[x]> jp
<Grumpek> pa pazi, da nimas 2 palc :)
<Grumpek> ker lahka mas probleme zaradi razlicnih tajmingov
<crniliner> ej. eno vprasanje... a je vazno na kateri server si prijavljen?
<Sky[x]> ja na 2 palcke bom dal
<Sky[x]> 2x po 4gb
<CrazyLemon> crniliner o katerem serverju je govora zdej
<Grumpek> sej pravim... kup oba enaka da ne bo kakih bedastih for z tajmingi
<Sky[x]> to itak
<Grumpek> crniliner: ja je... ce si na mojga bom zivcn ratal
<crniliner> irc. vcasih je blo neki slovenija 6667 ce se spomnem
<CrazyLemon> crniliner verjetno iščeš ircnet
<CrazyLemon> irc.arnes.si je server
<crniliner> ok
<crniliner> port?
<Grumpek> 6667
<CrazyLemon> 6668
<CrazyLemon> 6669
<crniliner> ok brb
<CrazyLemon> pa verjetno bi se še kaj našlo
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Grumpek> lol se quital je :)
<Grumpek> kdo mu bo povedu da obstajajo tabi ?
<CrazyLemon> androirc ne vem če ma tabe
<Grumpek> Sky[x]: in kak ti sluzi macmini ?
<CrazyLemon> men se zdi da lahk maš več instanc strežnikov..niso pa po tabih :D
<Grumpek> aja celo to
<markomark> kako se v terminalu zamenja jezik tipkovnice
<markomark> brez X-a
<Sky[x]> MBP mam
<Grega> uh, so racunalniki postali poceni
<Grumpek> aja
<CrazyLemon> Grega not really..sam ti maš več keša :D
<Grumpek> lol zaka pa pol gledas mini ram upgrade :S
<Sky[x]> sej je tud za MBP
<Grumpek> ma iste frekvence ?
<Sky[x]> aja cak :D
<Grumpek> no to se sprasujem :D
<Sky[x]> ne sej prov
<Sky[x]> za MBP in MBM je upgrade ram :)
<Grumpek> ceprav uporabljam maca ze nekaj let, nisem se vidu mac kompa od blizu :D
<Sky[x]> kako ti je p to uspelo mac MP ?
<Sky[x]> mas*
<Grumpek> ne
<Grumpek> navadne kiste :)
<Grumpek> pac kar pade :D
<Grumpek> nazadnje sem kupu i3 pa naredu htpc na osnovi liona
<Sky[x]> htpc ?
<CrazyLemon> home theater pc
<Grumpek> jap
<Grumpek> edini apple HW ki ga mam je trackpad :)
<Sky[x]> aha
<Grumpek> ker je ql stvarca
<Grega> saj res.. meni gre zelo na zivce ta D3 kista (za digital tv).. a ce kupim nekaj takega: http://www.mimovrste.com/artikel/2680032324/zunanji-tv-tuner-avermedia-avertv-volar-hd-nano
<Pepelka> Zunanji TV tuner Avermedia AVerTV Volar HD Nano - mimovrste=)
<Grega> bo to delalo ok? bo slo gledat, al se bom skoz nekaj zajebaval?
<Grumpek> ne vem
<Grumpek> jaz sem to resu preprosto  s samsung tvjem
<Grumpek> laufa ko sus
<Sky[x]> jst mam averTV tuner obicen kisto pa je supr zadevca :)
<Grega> kako je sploh tukaj z resolucijo? kaksno resolucijo sploh ima digitalna tv?
<Grumpek> ni HD
<Grega> ne
<Grumpek> tak da je cisto navadni PAL
<Grumpek> 576 vrstic ce se ne motim
<CrazyLemon> se ne!
<CrazyLemon> razn če se tudi js ne motim!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Grumpek> lej ko mi spomin se nekak funkcionira :)
<Grumpek> to je ze uspeh
<CrazyLemon> Grega sej maš internet tv..kaj ti bo dvb-t?
<Grega> am, ne.. preko telemacha mamo
<miha> hm ma kdo kak proxy al kej za irc? :)
<Grega> torej dvb-t
<Grumpek> ne
<CrazyLemon> Grega point je..kajt i bo dvb-t ? tistih par programov se itak ne splača gledat :D
<Grumpek> tam mate dvb-c
<Grumpek> dvb-t je preko lufta
<Grumpek> na navadno anteno :)
<marko> CrazyLemon, a si tu
<Grega> hm
<CrazyLemon> marko ne!
<marko> dej no
<CrazyLemon> bejž
<Grumpek> tak da ce mas dvb-t pol ti ne more delat :D
<Grega> Grumpek: torej morem gledat, da tv kartica podpira dvb-..c?
<Grumpek> jap
<CrazyLemon> telemach uporablja dvb-c ?
<Grumpek> mpeg2/mpeg4 dvb-c
<Grumpek> vsaka kablska ga
<Grumpek> dvb-c je oznaka za cable
<Grumpek> skratka kablsko
<CrazyLemon> vem..sam sm mislu da to poteka po drugih "poteh"
<Grumpek> naprimer ?
<Grumpek> telemach je kablski operater koker je men znano
<CrazyLemon> je pa tudi ponudnik interneta..in sem mislu da je tko kot pri siol tv
<Grumpek> nene to je druga tehnologija
<Grumpek> :)
<CrazyLemon> no sej.."druge poti" :)
<Grumpek> kabel ma signal vseh programov ves cas na oddajanju
<Grumpek> sam tehnologija ki za to skrbi pa je dvb-c
<Grumpek> ko siol pa ma navadn TCP stream
<CrazyLemon> ah..to tudi nisem vedu
<miha> hm ma kdo kak proxy al kej za irc? :)
<Grega> -t pa je..?
<CrazyLemon> kak ti pol odobrijo programsko shemo če je broadcast ?
<Grumpek> terrestial
<CrazyLemon> Grega terrestrial
<Grumpek> sej ti je ne odobrijo :D
<Grumpek> zakodirajo jo
<Grumpek> pa dobis dekoder kartico s kljuci
<CrazyLemon> ah so
<Grumpek> ti program sprejemas
<Grega> bastards!
<Grumpek> sam je pa v pizdi :)
<CrazyLemon> torej je tko kot dvb-s :D
<Grumpek> pravzaprav ti napise: Nimate pravic... Get lost!!!!
<Grumpek> ja
<Grumpek> isti smorn
<Grega> ce so vse kartice dvb-t
<CrazyLemon> Grega niso vse :)
<Grega> VSEEEE
<CrazyLemon> !g dvb-c tuner
<Grumpek> vsi ti dvbji so enaki... sam razlicne frekvence uporabljajo :)
<Pepelka> Kabelska DTV (DVB-C) :: Elsat.si http://www.elsat.si/spletna-trgovina/home.php?cat=54
<Grega> usb mora bit
<CrazyLemon> !g dvb-c usb tuner
<Pepelka> Iščem DVB-C USB TV Tuner - Kateri? @ Slo-Tech https://slo-tech.com/forum/t401618
<Grumpek> miha:  proxy za irc ? a ni to nekak prevec iz 90tih
<CrazyLemon> Grega happy? :D
<CrazyLemon> Grumpek miha je tak..nostalgičen fant :D
<Grumpek> pa vedi da so -c izvedbe precej drazje ;)
<Grega> niti ne
<Grumpek> sploh take ki ti delajo s pingvini
<miha> Grumpek: mah če eni *** mislijo da sm "bot"
<miha> doh
<Grumpek> pa jim napis, da se naj gonijo nekam in da nisi bot :)
<Grumpek> obicajno pomaga
<Grumpek> nc gremo malo spat :)
<Grumpek> ln
<CrazyLemon> sleeping is for pussies!
<CrazyLemon> n8
<Grega> hm
<Grega> a ni gnoma na 11.10?
<CrazyLemon> je ja
<CrazyLemon> sam ga ne vidiš v klasični obliki
<CrazyLemon> je unity 3d pa unity 2d
<CrazyLemon> men je kr všeč 2d :)
<Grega> da vidim 2d
<CrazyLemon> sj zgleda enako
<CrazyLemon> sam ni tok shiny
<CrazyLemon> pa verjetno ne kuri tok k 3d
<CrazyLemon> ker je compiz disejblan
<Grega> dela hitreje, ja
<Grega> ah, "nepricakovano se je zaprl"
<Grega> pol pa kr naj bo zaprt
<CrazyLemon> lol :)
<Sky[x]> kako kej novi ubuntu ?
<Grega> ..
<Sky[x]> a kdo rab napajalnik ? :D
<Sky[x]> http://www.racunalniske-novice.com/akcije-in-licitacije/licitacije/tecnoware-napajalnik--izklicna-cena-1--1.xhtml
<Pepelka> TECNOWARE napajalnik – IZKLICNA CENA 1 €!
<Grega> Trenutna ponudba: 72.7
<CrazyLemon> i can see your aj pi!
<miha> :)
<Grega> ssh root@188-230-153-170.dynamic.t-2.net --password n4f1s4
<Grega> juuuuj
<Sky[x]> nafisa: i can see you pussy :D
<Grega> :>
<Sky[x]> your*
<Sky[x]> iPussy :D
<nafisa> kwa?
<nafisa> Sky[x], teb pa dogaja, a?
<nafisa> nimam takega gesla, Grega
<Sky[x]> hahaj a sem jih ze slisal dons od zensk da mi dogaja :D
<Grega> kao
<nafisa> res nimam
<CrazyLemon> ona ma mojca6969
<CrazyLemon> :>
<nafisa> polža upraš
<Sky[x]> hehe :D
<CrazyLemon> coz one 69 is not enough!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<nafisa> tud to ne
<Grega> nafisa70 ?
<Grega> :>
<nafisa> no, CrazyLemon  ... tok debela pa spet nisem
<nafisa> nimam gesel z nafisa noter ... žal
<CrazyLemon> hah..prav sem mel!
<Grega> bl4ckd1ck
<Grega> b1gbl4ckd1ck
<nafisa> pa tud ne z mojca
<nafisa> loooool
<nafisa> fak, mate ideje :D
<Grega> to je pa blo hitro
<nafisa> ne ne ...
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa če ma gr3g41l0v3 ?
<nafisa> ni nič iz kakih besed izpeljano
<Grega> CrazyLemon: to sem tud jaz hotel vprasat, pa mi je blo nerodno
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, hvala za nasvet ... tale zadnja je bla pa dobra
<nafisa> mojmu je namreč ime gregor
<CrazyLemon> nafisa ane!
<CrazyLemon> seveda je
<CrazyLemon> sej ga vsi poznamo!
<Grega> :))))
<nafisa> ne pa ga ne
 * Grega = Gregor
<CrazyLemon> seveda ga
<nafisa> ja, ok ... to že ...
<nafisa> ampak tale naš Grega je mal premlad zame
<Grega> zal :(
<CrazyLemon> dej ne glumi
<Sky[x]> nafisa kaj se skrivaz za ruterjem ?
<CrazyLemon> tudi saša je neki govorila premlad tale premlad tist
<Grega> kaj bi dal, da bi bil 20 let starejsi :(
<CrazyLemon> pa glej jo zdej
<Sky[x]> nakonc je pa crazyja mela :D
<nafisa> hahaha
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] ah kje..Å¡para se zate
<CrazyLemon> mi je že nekajkrat omenla
<CrazyLemon> da jo izredno privlačiš..odkar maš MBP
<nafisa> ja, Sky[x] ... pr men skos router ne gre čist u izi
<Sky[x]> jao jao ke bom jst najdu cajte za vse babe
<Sky[x]> sej je premal noci v enmu letu da bi vsem ustregu :D
<Grega> ojoj
<Grega> morem.. it.. :))
<nafisa> ja, lej ... Sky[x] ... CrazyLemon  je že reku, da ma andrejz neki z mano pa sašo ..
<nafisa> Grega, pa pejdi, a ne? :P
<CrazyLemon> nafisa ah..andrejz je copata
<CrazyLemon> :D
<nafisa> h kermu se greš stiskat?
<nafisa> ja, CrazyLemon  ... zato pa ni moj tip :D
<CrazyLemon> grem se js učit..lejtr
<nafisa> no pa se dej
<nafisa> priden bodi
<Grega> a spet ta gej nestrpnost?!
<nafisa> nisem nestrpna
<nafisa> sam prpel ga sem
<nafisa> nam nič za sobo računala
<nafisa> sam gledala bi rada
<Grega> ne razumem
<Sky[x]> pa se bos isgrala z nemu tud ? :D
<Sky[x]> igrala*
<nafisa> ne ne
<nafisa> sam gledala
<Grega> ti hoces, da jaz k tebi pripeljem geja?
<nafisa> mi je všeč gledat, ko se 2 tipa med sabo
<Sky[x]> lol
<Grega> torej dva geja?
<lynxlynxlynx> mal si počasen
<Grega> sure
<lynxlynxlynx> nafisa pa obvlada igro :)
<nafisa> lynxlynxlynx, kaj misliš s tem povedat?
<lynxlynxlynx> http://www.break.com/index/the-art-of-trolling-2083548
<Pepelka> The Art Of Trolling Video
<Grega> lol
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx meet Grega .. Grega meet lynxlynxlynx
<CrazyLemon> trolls unite!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<Grega> ne razumem
<nafisa> hehe, lynxlynxlynx
<Grega> KAJ VSI TUKAJ GOVORITE V NEKIH SIFRAH?!
<nafisa> Grega, saj niso Å¡ifre, no
<Grega> kaj pa?
<CrazyLemon> emm
<CrazyLemon> kako bi si lahk najlažje zapomnu vse nivoje RAIDa ?
<Grega> kateri pa so nivoji raida?
<CrazyLemon> ničli..prvi.. drugi..tretji...in  tako naprej
<Grega> shit
<Grega> tezka bo
<CrazyLemon> ane!
<CrazyLemon> zato potrebujem pomoč!
<Grega> mogoce nafisa ve
<Grega> ona je tukaj glavca
<CrazyLemon> nafisa pozna sam horizontalni nivo..kaj več pa žal ne :S
<nafisa> Grega, nehi se norca iz mene delat
<Grega> ?
<nafisa> glavca?
<nafisa> js sem zdele kle edina, ko mam sam eno glavo
<nafisa> lepo prosm
<Grega> sad but true
<nafisa> nisem nič žalostna, da mam sam eno glavo
<Grega> mi smo
<CrazyLemon> sad but true
<Sky[x]> je sama, stanue sama lala :D
<Sky[x]> stanuje*
<lynxlynxlynx> btw, a niso klasični raidi do 6
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx 0 -> 6 = 7
<nafisa> Sky[x], približno stanujem sama
<nafisa> zakaj to pomembno?
<lynxlynxlynx> 1.5 :)
<Grega> sky ti ponuja dodatno glavco
<nafisa> ne, hvala ... v tej sobi je ena glava čist dost
<nafisa> no, saj je Å¡e ena umetna kle
<Grega> absolutno
<nafisa> pa od palčke glava ...
<CrazyLemon> pa tista glava v omari
<Sky[x]> lol
<CrazyLemon> k z nožem v roki čaka da boš šla spat
<Sky[x]> radio poslusam pa mal dogaja ;)
<CrazyLemon> ampak dost o tem
<Grega> pomoje smo malo zasli.. :>
<nafisa> kdo z nožem čaka?
<Grega> ojoj
<Grega> CrazyLemon: glej kaj si zdaj naredil!!
<CrazyLemon> sad but true
<CrazyLemon> :(
<nafisa> kaka glava v omari?
<Grega> :))))
 * Grega crkava od smeha
<nafisa> v omari ni glav!
<Sky[x]> o ker hud komad ze dolg nism slisov
<Grega> oglavnem..
<Sky[x]> mi norimo in ne spimo ..
<nafisa> vse glave v tej sobi so na postli
<Sky[x]> angee haha lol :D
<CrazyLemon> torej je omara čist prazna?
<CrazyLemon> figures
<nafisa> knjige pa cunje so not
<nafisa> pa dnevni vložki :D haha
<Grega> nikar ne pozabi omenit dnevnih vlozkov..
<Grega> oh!
<Sky[x]> always ultra so baje dobri ane ?
<Sky[x]> al pa tamponi uni k so zaviti
<nafisa> tampone mam v torbici
<Sky[x]> sam tamponi znajo bolj bolet pac odvisn d punce :)
<Sky[x]> haha zanc smo na ritem mladosti gledal
<Sky[x]> kera ma bolse barve tampone lol :D
<nafisa> taki mičkeni ... k jo v tej torbici nosim ... za okol
<CrazyLemon> grem spat dokler sm Å¡e napiflan..da mi ne pade IQ!
<CrazyLemon> gud najt o/
<Grega> ok, deklini.. vidve se zmenita, jaz grem gledat tv
<Grega> heh
<Grega> noc
<nafisa> nočko, CrazyLemon
<Sky[x]> kdaj se lahko poroicis
<Sky[x]> sprasujejo po radiu ?
<Sky[x]> orocis
<Sky[x]> najprej mors bit 17 pol se pa lahko
<Sky[x]> pa ker mata otroka lol :D
<nafisa> hehe
<nafisa> sami najbl vejo
<Sky[x]> grr 1gb samz za opero pa ff :S
<Sky[x]> to ni res
<Sky[x]> ping sat :)
<Sky[x]> ping spat :)
<Sky[x]> tok dobr video da ga morm semle prlept :D hehe
<Sky[x]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ovTdRq2_vxA&feature=topvideos_music
<Pepelka> PUPPET BREAK-UP (dir. by Sam Macaroni)      - YouTube
#ubuntu-si 2011-09-16
<CrazyLemon> spat banda hudičeva..spat sm reku!
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] MATJA_KAE_92: Kateri prenosnik?  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5112/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Kateri prenosnik?  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5112/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: namestitev windows poleg ubuntu  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5127/new/posts/
<alyosha> pfff tip je matuuraaaant:D
<duskala> dobro jutro all
<alyosha> dobro jutro
<alyosha> kaj za dat wine in ubuntuja na pc
<alyosha> kao dual boot
<alyosha> ma kdo kašna priporočila:D da ne googlam
<Hekos> mešaš pojme, pejt googlat
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] pazko: Fungoloids  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5128/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] masamune: Ubuntu se mi ne zažene - sum na grafično kartico  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5129/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] bassko: wireless se noče povezat  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5121/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] pazko: game pad  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5130/new/posts/
<nafisa> malo je dobrih gostiln
<nafisa> malo je dobrih deklin
<nafisa> malo je res dobrih tičev
<nafisa> :D lol
<nafisa> ki peli bi pesem solin
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] pazko: problem Wine 2  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5131/new/posts/
<tr43nd> lp
<nafisa> oj, tr43nd
<tr43nd> pozdrav
<nafisa> long time no see
<tr43nd> obcutki so obojestranski
<tr43nd> :)
<nafisa> ne vem, al naj si nrdim eno blago kavico al ne
<tr43nd> kr nared, js sem si tut
<tr43nd> :) )
<duskala> jst sm ze eno 3 do zdej spil hehe
<tr43nd> men je ta prva... ampak je za 3
<duskala> no tud to pase da je mal mocnejsa :)
<tr43nd> ja, vcasih res, ampak za pretiravat pa ni
<tr43nd> :)
<duskala> sej
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: vlc - zvok utihne pri pausi  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5126/new/posts/
<nafisa> js pa ne pijem lih kave ...
<tr43nd> ja, ti rukas jeger colo
<nafisa> :)
<nafisa> in ingliš ... jegr kouk :D
<tr43nd> :)  )
<nafisa> na sragons of atlantis mi je en poslal po 500 000 enot vsake surovine, da bi si okrepila vojsko ... pa lej ga zlomka ... kakor je blo prenešeno, me je en napadu pa vse pobral
<nafisa> skor vse, no
<nafisa> grrr
<tr43nd> ??
<tr43nd> a to je tak kot travian
<nafisa> podobno, ja
<nafisa> na g+
<nafisa> pa vso vojsko mi je poklal ... kaj je fora, da napadaš tok šibkejše, no ... js nikol tega ne delam, k vem, da je težko pol nazaj na zeleno vejo prit
<tr43nd> hhh
<nafisa> sam da je varno obdobje mimo ... te že oskubjo tkoj
<nafisa> verjetno zato, k grad tako lepo zgleda
<nafisa> na, pol pa dobiš opravičilo od liderja allienca, da je eno budalo iz skupine dalo koordinate naprej ... waaaaaa
<tr43nd> a tuki ?  mojca.ograjsek@gmail.com
<nafisa> ja, tr43nd ... tuki ... hvala, ko deliš moje ime pa priimek okol :P joke
<nafisa> na tem mailu to igram, ja
<tr43nd> se je ja itak na celem netu
<nafisa> vem, ja
<nafisa> odkar sem prevajat začela :)
<tr43nd> :) ) )
<nafisa> na zadovoljna.si je že eno leto članek o tem, kako je SunGarden registriran čist uradno kot svinger klub ... ??? kako, če sem vprašala 1x, če se da to registrirat ... pa so rekli, da se ne da ... SunGarden je pa kot podjetje registrirano za nudenje wellness storitev ... pizda, novinarji nakladajo
<tr43nd> ka pa je to    wellness   ?
<nafisa> ne veš?
<nafisa> masaže, pedikure, manikure, nega obraza ...
<tr43nd> hja,  sem pac butast
<tr43nd> aha
<nafisa> savne, đakuziji ...
<nafisa> bazeni ... pa take
<tr43nd> aha, tnx
<nafisa> kako bi se temu reklo ... center dobrega počutja
<tr43nd> a sexa ni zraven?
<nafisa> v samem wellnessu ne
<nafisa> ob vikendih zvečer imajo to ...
<nafisa> na iste čase, kot pri nas
<tr43nd> aha
<nafisa> no ... zadnje cajte so se tud polži naučil skakat :D
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: game pad  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5130/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Ubuntu se mi ne zažene - sum na grafično kartico  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5129/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Fungoloids  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5128/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: problem Wine 2  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5131/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: vlc - zvok utihne pri pausi  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5126/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] pazko: Fungoloids  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5128/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Rogergr: QuakeLive  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4332/new/posts/
<alyosha> pizda kaj je mozno da se je live cd ubuntu 11.? pokvaru :D
<alyosha> prej je delal normalno
<alyosha> je loadalo
<alyosha> zdj pa kr noče več
<lynxlynxlynx> valda
<tr43nd> hm, a je kj zrisan  ?
<alyosha> ma nov cd
<alyosha> danes posnet
<alyosha> 1x uporabljen
<lynxlynxlynx> samomor
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> ma ful mi je čudno
<alyosha> in tudi zdj tu ko ga probam zalawfat nek error vrze vn
<alyosha> čudno mi je ful
<alyosha> ga bom se enkrat posnel na počasi
<alyosha> mogoče ga to jebe
<alyosha> ker sem ga na hitro snemal
<tr43nd> probi vgasnat komp na stikalu, pritisnat power tipko, pa potem vklopit pa bootat
<alyosha> ma sem probal ze to sklopit praw in še enkrat in nič
<alyosha> nwem
<alyosha> pomoje je problem u hitrosti
<alyosha> pa je prej neki komaj gazagnalo zdj pa s eje odloču da noče:D
<tr43nd> tudi mozno
<alyosha> ker sem snemal na max
<alyosha> zdj snemam novega bomovidli
<alyosha> edino kar je razlika da prej ni bil UTP kabel uklopljen med loadenjem
<alyosha> zdj pa
<alyosha> samo to mislim da nebi smelo bit problem?
<tr43nd> sorry, to nevem, sam verjetno ne
<tr43nd> al pa tut
<tr43nd> v bios-u mas nastavljeno na 1st boot cd room (verjetno imas)
<alyosha> ja ja zacne loadat
<alyosha> pride do unega ubuntu ko kaze
<alyosha> pa se pikice spodaj menjajo
<alyosha> in pol dam uno gre proč
<alyosha> in ne gre naprej
<alyosha> buu
<CrazyLemon> nije zvaka za seljaka
<CrazyLemon> :>
<duskala> kako mas grafiko not :) nvidia je meni pred par mesci delala probleme
<alyosha> CrazyLemon = seljak!
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> radeon je
<duskala> aja
<alyosha> nwem zdj bomo widli
<tr43nd> ubuntu je 32bit ali 64 bit ?
<CrazyLemon> alyosha ostani na windowsih ..ni ubuntu zate
<CrazyLemon> :>
<tr43nd> se zame tut ni..., sam se nekak trudim
<tr43nd> pa zaenkrat lavfaaa
<alyosha> ubuntu 64bit
<alyosha> 11ka
<alyosha> CrazyLemon pst
<alyosha> :D
<tr43nd> na kaksnem kompu pa to zaganjas ?
<alyosha> laptop
<alyosha> amd
<tr43nd> verjetno podpira 64bit
<alyosha> ja
<alyosha> ma ti pravim ta isti cd
<alyosha> je zjutraj zagnalo
<tr43nd> hm
<alyosha> sem se lotu inslalirat
<alyosha> in sem pol neki zajebal ko sem naredu particije sem kliknu narobe
<alyosha> in sem prekinu umes
<alyosha> formatiral pc Å¡e enkrat
<alyosha> na novo
<alyosha> in nwem
<alyosha> ne jebe
<alyosha> neki začne loadat
<alyosha> in pol kr negre naprej
<tr43nd> in sedaj se live ne zazene
<alyosha> ne
<alyosha> brb reboot
<andrejz> evo CrazyLemon me je spomnil, da moram prit na irc in težit za ubuntu urice - kje je kdo, ki še ne ve, da jih bo organiziral v svojem kraju ? :P
<duskala> andrejz lep pozdrav .. sm vnesu podatke v tabelo online
<duskala> vse je dogovorjeno
<andrejz> superca, odlično
<duskala> torej v četrtek ob 19 bo blo
<andrejz> na martinovo se morda pa Å¡e sam kaj oglasim :)
<duskala> bom probal kolegu rect da da neki sponzorskega piva hehe je tud ubuntu user in sam pivo dela hehe
<duskala> ima da da par litrov
<andrejz> hehe
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Rogergr: Travian verzija 4  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5132/new/posts/
<duskala> pa kaj cu za prvic nardit mas kak predlog
<duskala> cisto osnove tej iz pagea itd
<andrejz> kaj a na uricah?
<duskala> da
<duskala> al bi se za prvic samo spoznavali
<duskala> pa mal primerjalnih debat itd
<duskala> al cu nardit se kako kratko prezentacijo
<andrejz> ja lahko maš pripravljeno kakšno predstavitev, če bo koga zanimalo
<andrejz> ampak načeloma je bilo to mišljeno kot na izi meeting
<duskala> sej tko sm tud sam razumu
<tr43nd> ka je to    meeting  ?
<andrejz> jaz sem si predstavljal urice kot mesečno osnovo , ker se pač samo sreča, kdo lahko pove če ma kake težave
<duskala> bom naredu cisto ene par slideov iz tistega vasega pagea glavne prednosti
<andrejz> potem se pa tam na srečanju lahko brainstorma za kakšne evente, ki bi jih potem naredli (predavanja in to)
<andrejz> pa tud za morebitne novince maš lahko kakšen slajd
<duskala> sej tko bom tud naredu
<andrejz> Å¡it, pozabil sem .gpx shrant :(
<duskala> upam da tej moji ki jih mam probajo prt bom jih ta vikend nekak obvestu
<andrejz> vse kar je skoordinirano z ubuntu.si je obveščanje
<andrejz> torej novica in na koledar
<andrejz> pa na FB CrazyLemon napiše
<andrejz> toliko da več ljudi ve in lahko pride
<andrejz> BigWhale kaj pa kake urice v vašem koncu
<andrejz> pa tr43nd ti si tud nekaj spraševal
<tr43nd> ja
<duskala> moj facebook bo vidlo cez 1000 oseb upam da kdo od njih pride
<duskala> mislim bitov facebook
<andrejz> kul :) to je pa kr
<andrejz> od kod si tr43nd?
<tr43nd> <tr43nd> ka je to    meeting  ?---  mnda srecanje
<andrejz> ja srečanje
<duskala> tr43nd, ubuntu urice
<andrejz> evo tole je koncept zadaj
<tr43nd> okolica celja
<andrejz> http://ubuntu.crabdance.com/wordpress/?page_id=97
<duskala> po celi sloveniji kakor sm razumu
<Pepelka> Ubuntu Slovenija | Uradna spletna stran slovenske skupnosti Linux distribucije Ubuntu | Ubuntu urice
<andrejz> no odlično z zdoberškom lahko skup organzirata v CE
<nafisa> wiiiiiiii
<nafisa> četrteeeeeeekkkkkkkk
<andrejz> fora je v tem, da se mi v Lj že eno leto mesečno dobivamo na pijači
<duskala> nice
<andrejz> samo eni (vedno in isti, tebe gledam CrazyLemon) nikoli ne pridejo, ker jim je predaleč
<tr43nd> lepo
<duskala> men to mora uspet pr nas
<duskala> mora :)
<andrejz> zdaj pa glede na to, da je ~5000 uporabnikov ubuntuja v sloveniji se jih bo pa že v vsakem večjem mestu vsaj ene 3-5 zbralo za na pijačo
<andrejz> mal moramo pa bit tud družabni pa porabo alkohola vzdignit :P
<lynxlynxlynx> trolls unite
<lynxlynxlynx> http://www.simbioza.eu/
<andrejz> tr43nd si za akcijo?
<duskala> tocno hehe
<Pepelka> Simbioza
<lynxlynxlynx> čeprav poznam ene od vpletenih, mi mal smrdi po marketingu za ms
<CrazyLemon> reku sm ti
<andrejz> itak da je marketing
<CrazyLemon> plačaj bencin ter % vinjete  pa pridem
<duskala> moj sef se dogovu tud z simbiozo neki.. sam sm reku da mamo linuxe pa jim ni potegnilo :)
<andrejz> treba bi blo eno konto dobit
<andrejz> kontro naredit
<lynxlynxlynx> andrejz: treba poslat mail, da jim doniram "en" libreoffice :)
<andrejz> zato pa najprej pivo, da se zmenimo po koncih
<tr43nd> <andrejz> tr43nd si za akcijo?    ne
<andrejz> zakaj pa ne?
<tr43nd> js sn prebutast,...
<tr43nd> :)
<andrejz> zakaj bi bil prebutast?
<andrejz> prebutast za pir pit?
<nafisa> andrejz, saj veš, da piva ne pijem
<tr43nd> nevem zakaj ne
<andrejz> to pa ni možno
<andrejz> nafisa zate vem :)
<nafisa> kaj uporabo alkohola dvignit?
<duskala> nafisa bos pa kavo :) kava steje bolj kot pivo oz enako :)
<nafisa> ne pijem kave
<nafisa> :p
<duskala> hehe
<duskala> voda :)
<nafisa> sok velja
<lynxlynxlynx> wow
<andrejz> brb
<tr43nd> nepije kafeta, sam po jeger koli seka...
<nafisa> ne upam kave
<lynxlynxlynx> končno še en
<duskala> jst pijem kavo kot vodo :)
<duskala> ce je nebi pil bi kr zdolgocasen bil bolj hehe
<Sky[x]> duskala ? nek nov na tem chanu ? :)
<duskala> Sky[x], prej sm mel nick nitro pred tem indy dolga leta
<nafisa> Sky[x], si pršu k seb?
<duskala> nov in ne nov :)
<duskala> nisem ircal ze neki casa :)
<tr43nd> zaka? a je biv stabo?
<tr43nd> :) ) )
<nafisa> ne, ni bil z mano
<nafisa> včer ga je neki sekalo
<tr43nd> pol je skoz pr seb...
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: wireless se noče povezat  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5121/new/posts/
<nafisa> lolz
<CrazyLemon> andrejz a se to tudi prevaja http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/whats-new
<Pepelka> What's new? | Ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> al ne?
<Sky[x]> eh to si nafisa neki domisla :D
<nafisa> dej dej
<nafisa> Sky[x], saj ni nič hudga ... vsakmu se kdaj zgodi
<bajdec> ćez noč sem pusil irc odprt... sem se kar smejal k sem bral log :)
<nafisa> bajdec, a je blo tok hudo?
<nafisa> kermu delu si se najbl smejal?
<tr43nd> semenibligor
<nafisa> kaj je semenibligor?
<nafisa> bajdec ... logi so frugače na netu objavljeni ...
<tr43nd> ka je frugače
<bajdec> @nafisa
<tr43nd> mnde frace
<bajdec> Grega 00:28:35
<bajdec> ssh root@188-230-153-170.dynamic.t-2.net --password n4f1s4
<bajdec> juuuuj 00:28:38
<bajdec>  
<bajdec> Sky[x] 00:28:42
<bajdec> nafisa: i can see you pussy 	
<nafisa> haha
<bajdec> Grega 00:28:42
<bajdec> :>	
<bajdec> Sky[x] 00:28:50
<bajdec> your*
<nafisa> sem rekla, da mu je sekalo
<bajdec> iPussy 00:28:59
<bajdec>  
<bajdec> nafisa 00:29:00
<bajdec> kwa?
<nafisa> bajdec, dost je
<bajdec> Sky[x], teb pa dogaja, a? 00:29:12
<nafisa> mam log :D
<bajdec> nimam takega gesla, Grega 00:29:36
<bajdec>  
<tr43nd> :)
<bajdec> Sky[x] 00:29:43
<bajdec> hahaj a sem jih ze slisal dons od zensk da mi dogaja 	
<bajdec> Grega 00:29:56
<bajdec> kao	
<nafisa> sam prvo vrstico dalje sem rabla
<CrazyLemon> bajdec
<CrazyLemon> ne floodaj
<bajdec> nafisa 00:30:01
<bajdec> res nimam	
<bajdec> CrazyLemon 00:30:02
<bajdec> ona ma mojca6969
<bajdec> :> 00:30:03
<bajdec>  
<bajdec> nafisa 00:30:05
<bajdec> pol?a upra?	
<bajdec> Sky[x] 00:30:07
<bajdec> hehe 	
<bajdec> CrazyLemon 00:30:10
<bajdec> coz one 69 is not enough!
<bajdec> 00:30:12
<bajdec>  
<bajdec> nafisa 00:30:12
<bajdec> tud to ne	
<bajdec> Grega 00:30:21
<bajdec> nafisa70 ?
<nafisa> o ou
<nafisa> hahaha
<tr43nd> kaj je to     floodaj   ?
<nafisa> poplavljaj
<tr43nd> vrivanje stavkov ?
<nafisa> poplavljanje
<tr43nd> hm, glede na vremensko jih letos mnda nebo
<nafisa> je pa bajdec zdele kanal poplavljal
<tr43nd> s cim ?
<nafisa> s tem, ko je kopiral stare loge
<tr43nd> aja, se mi je zdel da ce bi jih z jegrom nebi blo nc narobe....
<nafisa> ja, če bi bla dostava ...
<nafisa> k men pa h krejziju ...
<b4jdec> pa me je res dol vrgl :)
<nafisa> po moje ne bi bla lih jezna zaqrad tega :D
<nafisa> ja, b4jdec ...
<tr43nd> a z stola
<nafisa> sem ti napisala lepo
<nafisa> na privat
<nafisa> da nehej, al te bo pa CrazyLemon dol fliknu
<b4jdec> sm vidu :)
<b4jdec> s stola me je vrgl kr me je crazy brcnu :)
<tr43nd> j   aaaa
<tr43nd> :)
<nafisa> po moje ima flood alert kje naštelan :D
<nafisa> no, mene je dol fliknu, ko sem gor prpopala fotko ala krejzi Å¡it :D
<b4jdec> aha
<b4jdec> damn, gledal v empathy pa nobenga na MSNju. to tud počas umira
<nafisa> ja no ... jst mam ene 20 stikov na msn dostopnih
<tr43nd> mnde so vsi na feysu
<nafisa> jih mam več na gtalku ... pa FB ...
<nafisa> skype
<b4jdec> js tud :)
<b4jdec> drugače pa ni boljšga kot met 3 ure na dan informatiko (s tehničnim komuniciranjem). 1 + 1 = _0_
<nafisa> ena ni nobena
<nafisa> 2 Å¡e nekako gre
<nafisa> ampak itak 3 so mi premalo
<b4jdec> ne, če maš dvojiški sistem :)
<nafisa> ne
<tr43nd> a jegri ?
<tr43nd> verjamem....
<nafisa> ena ni nobena, 2 se že pozna, 3 so mi premalo a s petimi se da
<nafisa> tko
<b4jdec> xD
<tr43nd> :) )
<nafisa> če nas bo 10, res bo dobr, bo dobr za znoret
<tr43nd> a malih jagrov?
<nafisa> lol
<b4jdec> sploh ne vem kaj rabmo te sisteme znat, sej pr programiranju ne rabš tega
<nafisa> en mejhn jagr je hotu družbo met ... za velko noč je k seb povabu jagrov še devet
<CrazyLemon> [OBVESTILO] Želimo vam ponuditi še boljšo storitev - skladišče z Jesenic selimo v Ljubljano. To pomeni, da bodo vaša naročila že od ponedeljka, 19. septembra, odpremljena iz nove lokacije skladišča.
<CrazyLemon> (mimovrste)
<CrazyLemon> awesome
<CrazyLemon> http://www.enaa.com/oddelki/racunalnistvo/izd_6862_albwp6vbl8mi_tablicni_racunalnik_tegra_tablet_7_4gb_play
<Pepelka> Tabli�ni ra�unalnik Tegra tablet 7"/4GB Play Tab 2 cena
<CrazyLemon> če se želi kdo igrat
<CrazyLemon> cheapshit :)
<duskala> kolk ?
<CrazyLemon> 99€
<duskala> ni tko hudo
<CrazyLemon> cheap je..je pa res da je tudi useless
<CrazyLemon> razn  za mail
<CrazyLemon> pa irc
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Sky[x]> vidm da vam dogaja danes :)
<lynxlynxlynx> 256MB DDR2
<lynxlynxlynx> pa še vm, pa maš "filme in igre"
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x]
<CrazyLemon> a maš ti cifro od rebule?
<Sky[x]> mel sem jo
<CrazyLemon> zadnjič mi je nekdo poslal sms da ma novo cifro ter se podpisal "aleks"
<Sky[x]> mislm da mam se ja
<CrazyLemon> in ne vem a je to rebula al kdo drug
<Sky[x]> 070 pa 040 mam
<Sky[x]> 697 je ena
<andrejz> CrazyLemon ne, lahko pa za gnome 3.2 prevedeš
<Sky[x]> ena pa 703
<andrejz> http://l10n.gnome.org/module/release-notes/#gnome-3-2
<Pepelka> Module Statistics: GNOME Release Notes
<CrazyLemon> no..tale je pršla z 031
<CrazyLemon> in pravi da ma novo cifro 040...
<CrazyLemon> andrejz nisem spraševal za gnome 3.2 :)
<Sky[x]> hehe sam to je star sms ?
<CrazyLemon> ja
<CrazyLemon> 6.9.2011
<CrazyLemon> :)
<andrejz> za tisto ne, cl
<Sky[x]> hehe
<CrazyLemon> nč..grem na zrak..lejtr
<Sky[x]> crazy
<Sky[x]> prid v lj greva na gorenjsko men se ne da na vlak :)
<nafisa> CrazyLemon v LJ? hahahah ... Sky[x] ... a si na glavo padu? :D
<Sky[x]> nafisa? why
<Sky[x]> danesm i ni s nobena rekla da mi dogaja
<Sky[x]> ceprav vem da mi :P
<Sky[x]> sam se bolj nazaj drzim hehe
<nafisa> saj nisem to rekla
<nafisa> sam vprašala, če si na glavo padu
<Sky[x]> zakaj ?
<nafisa> ma CrazyLemon  ne pride v LJ tud, če mu 200 € daš
<tr43nd> :)
<Sky[x]> jst ga znam prepricat :P
<nafisa> itak
<nafisa> no, k men ga prpel ... al pa mim mene
<nafisa> da ga videm
<nafisa> pol ti bom pa verjela
<andrejz> mi sploh ne vemo, če CrazyLemon obstaja
<andrejz> je ko big foot, vsi nekaj o njem govorijo, vidu ga ni pa Å¡e noben
<nafisa> no, jst nisem hotla tko direkt rečt, andrejz
<andrejz> clo neke fotke obstajajo na netu, samo noben ne more potrdt al je to res on al je hoax
<andrejz> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-docs/oneiric/+lang/sl/
<Pepelka> Slovenian (sl) : Translations : Series oneiric : Ubuntu Documentation
<andrejz> bbl
<nafisa> saj ni velik fotk :)
<nafisa> tko k mam jst na nafisi
<nafisa> sam nafisa obstaja :D
<nafisa> medvedjev je tok sexy
<nafisa> :D
<nafisa> aja, to je blo saški namenjen
<nafisa> veliki modri kit
<nafisa> majhnim kitom se reče delfini ;:D
<Skyx-mobile> lp
<nafisa> oj, Skyx-mobile
<nafisa> kaj zdej? kuga pa delaš na telefončiču?
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] pazko: Fungoloids  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5128/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> nafisa ni velik fotk??
<CrazyLemon> 3 al pa 4 albuma sta!
<CrazyLemon> in itak da grem v Lj
<CrazyLemon> tudi za 150€
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Fungoloids se ne zažene  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5128/new/posts/
<Skyx-mobile> kva delam na vlaku sem
<Skyx-mobile> nv ce neb probov jabuk pa symbian skupej povezat za net ce bo to splo slo :)
<Skyx-mobile> alibaba wireless na zelezniski na 5em tiru hehe
<CrazyLemon> pwned by alibaba
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] pazko: Fungoloids se ne zažene  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5128/new/posts/
<Sky[x]> vau dela :D
<Sky[x]> przgal bluetut dal povezi sprejel na telefonu in dela hehe
<Sky[x]> :D
<Sky[x]> pa se cas mi kaze kok casa sem povezan
<Sky[x]> treba se najdt da bo kazal kok sem porabu hihi :)
<Sky[x]> nobenga kle ? :)
<duskala> jst sm :)
<tr43nd> ne
<Sky[x]> kej povejte
<Sky[x]> pol k mi zmanka signala grem google api brat :S
<tr43nd> hm, lahk napisem?
<tr43nd> :)
<Sky[x]> ?
<tr43nd> lol
<alyosha> hello need some help
<Sky[x]> povejm am prevec cajta :P
<alyosha> zdj mi je ratalo z ubuntu alternative cdjem instalirat
<alyosha> sem pa prišu do GRUB installa
<alyosha> ker dajem ubuntu in wine gor
<alyosha> wine sem dal zdj sem dal ubuntu
<alyosha> in sem razdelili particijo na dele in za boot sem naredu
<alyosha> 260mb ext2 /boot
<alyosha> logical
<alyosha> in spredaj mi kaze #5 kao
<alyosha> 5. del?
<alyosha> tko da tam pol ko moram upisat
<alyosha> kam se instlaira grub bi mogu dat
<alyosha> /dev/sda5
<alyosha> ?
<alyosha> samo noče
<tr43nd> a ubuntu se noce zagnat?
<alyosha> ne ne
<alyosha> instaliram Å¡e
<alyosha> in zdj je na vrsti
<alyosha> instalacija GRUBa
<tr43nd> aha
<Sky[x]> grub instalirat na /boot
<alyosha> tako
<alyosha> ext2
<alyosha> logical
<alyosha> 260MB
<tr43nd> kokr berem si dolocil /boot
<alyosha> tašno particijo sem anredu za grub
<alyosha> tako
<alyosha> samo čudno kaze ful tam ko nardis particijo
<alyosha> kaze pac kao
<alyosha> disk je tralalal (sda) tralal
<alyosha> pol so #1 in #2
<alyosha> primari
<alyosha> od winow
<alyosha> in pol so #5 #6 #7
<Sky[x]> printscreen mejbi ?
<alyosha> particije
<alyosha> hmm
<Sky[x]> k ti ne znam poamgat :)
<alyosha> negre printscscreen
<alyosha> ker je Å¡e v instalaciji
<Sky[x]> slikej pa nekam prlep sliko :)
<alyosha> hhe
<tr43nd> ko bo ubuntu gor, bi se moral grug pojavit z izbiro sistema
<tr43nd> mnda 10 sec privzeto
<tr43nd> ce je zaznal winse
<Sky[x]> to ze on ma probleme pri instalaciji gruba toj problem
<Sky[x]> on ma probleme da ne ve kako oznactal kva
<Sky[x]> se sam ne vem tono
<tr43nd> ce pa ubuntu ni zaznal winsow, je pa treba samo, da se ubuntu zazene, oz. da si v ubuntu sistemu
<tr43nd> pa potem updejtas grub
<Sky[x]> a jst sme sekr online ?
<tr43nd> ?
<Sky[x]> zakon :)
<alyosha> je je
<alyosha> wine je zaznalo
<Sky[x]> jst se furam z vlakom drgac :)
<alyosha> pise da je loader od winow
<alyosha> in da če nardim na isti loader
<alyosha> samo jz bi rad posebej ne
<Sky[x]> da ti bo win loader poozu ja
<Sky[x]> ne mors posebej
<CrazyLemon> kok js vem grub ne potrebuje dodatne particije
<Sky[x]> sam grub al pa sam win loader mas
<CrazyLemon> tist je boot
<alyosha> http://www.linuxbsdos.com/2011/05/22/how-to-dual-boot-windows-7-and-ubuntu-11-04/
<Pepelka> How to dual-boot Windows 7 and Ubuntu 11.04
<alyosha> tu po tem sem delaw
<alyosha> samo da delam z alternativnem
<alyosha> tko da ni grafično
<alyosha> ma princip je isti
<duskala> evo mal ubuntu reklame ce se komu da pogledat :) http://www.smekout.com/image/tid/3 pa klikni na sliko full screen
<Pepelka> Mahjongg turnir | smekout.com
<CrazyLemon> alyosha ja
<CrazyLemon> in kje ti piše da grub ima svojo particijo
<Sky[x]> nima je sam ponavad se na /boot
<Sky[x]> da ko delas kak clean install da ne povozis se gruba :)
<Sky[x]> ker brez gruba pomen brez windowsov in ubuntuja :)
<CrazyLemon> to ni res
<CrazyLemon> grub2 zlahka ponovno namestiš gor
<Sky[x]> e si ful na winse navezan pol je boljs met kar win loader :)
<alyosha> ma ne jzt bom mew wine
<alyosha> samo zato ker moram
<alyosha> in CrazyLemon lahko ja
<alyosha> samo kaj bos mogu 10x na novo grub dajat
<alyosha> gor
<alyosha> zato nardis tko
<alyosha> kao posebej
<alyosha> http://pastebin.com/aehUqUbD
<alyosha> rko
<Pepelka> SCSI (0,0,0,) (sda) - 250gb tralala  	#1  primary 	100mb	b	ntfs  	#2  primary	50 - Pastebin.com
<alyosha> eko
<CrazyLemon> alyosha ok..naredi tko kao posebej..ker si tko kao poseben :)
<alyosha> tko mi zgledajo particije
<Sky[x]> hehe
<alyosha> in jz sem dal da mi instlira grub
<alyosha> na /dev/sda5
<CrazyLemon> to kar si ti zdej dal je neumnost
<alyosha> 9in noče
<CrazyLemon> kje za vraga ti je particija za home ?
<alyosha> ne rabim home
<alyosha> mam na rootu use
<CrazyLemon> ja..in ob upgrejdu kaj bo blo? boš vse počistu?
<alyosha> ne bom
<tr43nd> :)
<alyosha> na tem paptopu ma se vedno
<alyosha> 10ko
<alyosha> in je super
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> ne bom dajal usake 4 mesce novega sistema
<CrazyLemon> sej ni važno..takrat ko ga boš dal boš MOGU vse na novo delat
<alyosha> pa ja
<CrazyLemon> uglavnem
<alyosha> kaj pa mam gor
<alyosha> uglavnem
<alyosha> povej kako naj razparticiram
<CrazyLemon> dej grub na /dev/sda pa ne stoj težit da hočeš posebej dat
<alyosha> jebemte
<tr43nd> kirga
<CrazyLemon> tebe tr43nd ..pravi da si mu simpatičen
<tr43nd> : ( ( (
<tr43nd> clovek nima okusa spljoh,....
<CrazyLemon> duskala če želiš lahk to novico objaviš na ubuntu.si
<duskala> ne se bom ti reku kdaj ker nam mal stoji postopek
<alyosha> hmm
<alyosha> zdj sem dal da instalira grub
<alyosha> na ta kao
<alyosha> kaj je
<alyosha> master boot
<alyosha> in s5 noče
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Rogergr: QuakeLive  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4332/new/posts/
<duskala> pozna kdo 1200 micrograms album in izvajalca pod istim imenom :)
<CrazyLemon> kako noče..kaj napiše/naredi ?
<duskala> psy goa trance
<alyosha> nardi error
<alyosha> kao nemora
<alyosha> hd0
<alyosha> da negre
<CrazyLemon> ajde ti kao prepiši error
<tr43nd> hm, grub bo mnde instaliralo na /boot
<alyosha> brišem zdj particije
<CrazyLemon> lol :)
<Sky[x]> :D
<tr43nd> a od winsow tut?
<CrazyLemon> ostani na windowsih človek
<CrazyLemon> in furaj ubuntu v VBoxu
<CrazyLemon> lažje bo ..za vse
<CrazyLemon> .d
<CrazyLemon> :D*
<tr43nd> <CrazyLemon> allo!!
<Sky[x]> hehe
<Sky[x]> se strinjam :P
<Sky[x]> al pa si osx naloz :)
<tr43nd> pa ne cloveka silit na winse
<tr43nd> dj ga na linux
<tr43nd> sto kosmatih!!!
<alyosha> ma to je ker bi rad mel Å¡e wine zraven
<alyosha> samo linux gre brez probelma
<alyosha> čim so wini umes
<alyosha> smrdi use
<tr43nd> niti ne
<alyosha> pa noče pizda
<alyosha> zdj sem pobrisal
<alyosha> sem naredu samo swap in root
<alyosha> in sem dal pačinstall
<tr43nd> pa nared /boot
<alyosha> pa naredu sem prej
<alyosha> pa isto ne gre
<tr43nd> pa home je mnde fajn da je...
<alyosha> ma home je tko
<alyosha> po zelji
<alyosha> to nima veze
<alyosha> nerabim
<tr43nd> :))
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, ti si pa pocen ... jst tud za 1000 € ne grem v koper :D
<CrazyLemon> nafisa good..ker te ne rabmo v kp :>
<alyosha> nafisa tolaži se ja
<nafisa> alyosha, če pa je res
<nafisa> kaj naj v KP  delam?
<CrazyLemon> !forum getdeb
<Pepelka> [vodic] GetDeb in PlayDeb namestitev (Stran 1) - Triki, nasveti ... http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4333/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] sese12: Ubuntu se mi ne zažene - sum na grafično kartico  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5129/new/posts/
<Sky[x]> slano vodo prodajas lublancanom to lahko v kopru delas :D
<nafisa> hahaha
<nafisa> hvala hvala
<nafisa> slano vodo lahko nrdim tud doma
<Sky[x]> tista ni original :)
<nafisa> saj ne vejo :D haha
<Sky[x]> pismo so neodobni teli zdici na vlaku ...
<nafisa> kam se pa peleš?
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Fungoloids se ne zažene  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5128/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> na intercityu so neudobni..na potniškem pa so dost bolši :)
<Sky[x]> ma cistn aravnost mors sedet
<Sky[x]> niti mal ni naklona nazaj to me moti
<Sky[x]> sploh ce mas se komp v narocju
<nafisa> haha
<nafisa> nič ... gremo radit :)
<nafisa> cya
<Hekos> na  ICS lohk stole potegneš vn
<Hekos> tk da skor ležiš
<zgaga> sup
<CrazyLemon> a niso tisto potniški?
<Hekos> vsak je drugačen dejansko
<Hekos> sam vem da ics ma kabine z 6 zici... v tistih lohk potegneš stol vn pa se skor čist uležeš
<Hekos> nism še vido potniškega k bi lohk to nardiv
<CrazyLemon> jah ne vem..js ko sm se vozu z ICS so bili tisti rdeči vagoni z modrimi zici
<CrazyLemon> pa ni bilo kabin
<Grega> kaj pa je blo to danes?
<Grega> bajdec ob 18h
<Grega> mamile
<CrazyLemon> jp
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] pazko: Fungoloids se ne zažene  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5128/new/posts/
<Jorky> helou
<Jorky> a mogoče kdo ve kako rešt problem v skajpu da bi mi majk delu
<Jorky> mam pa pulseaudio
<CrazyLemon> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SkypeTroubleshooting#Selecting_Microphone_.28input_device.29
<Pepelka> SkypeTroubleshooting - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<CrazyLemon> tole probaj
<Jorky> thnx
<Jorky> dela zdej
<CrazyLemon> np..ti sam uživaj v cajbru prek skajpa jerky!
<Grega> a nafisa spet dela?
<Jorky> :D
<CrazyLemon> seveda..saj je sobota
<CrazyLemon> nč..grem spat
<CrazyLemon> gud najt
#ubuntu-si 2011-09-17
<nafisa> ja ja ... spet so me opravljali
<Sky[x]> lp
<Grega> jow jow
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: QuakeLive  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4332/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Travian verzija 4  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5132/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Fungoloids se ne zažene  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5128/new/posts/
<Sky[x]> lej to ker ruter :
<Sky[x]> http://amplifi.dlink.com/products/DIR-645
<Pepelka> D-Link Products - DIR-645 - Whole Home Router 1000
<alyosha_> dober dan
<alyosha_> a je kdo tu
<alyosha_> muči me ta ubuntu 11.04 jebemga
<alyosha_> komaj sem ga usposobu
<alyosha_> in ne dela Å¡e vedno
<alyosha_> pride do logina
<alyosha_> se logiraš
<alyosha_> in ko zaigra pesmica zašteka
<alyosha_> vedno isto
<alyosha_> je pa
<alyosha_> že prej mel probleme z grafiko
<alyosha_> ni blo slike
<alyosha_> mater mu
<Sky[x]> uf jeba
<Sky[x]> pa si sploh ze prsu notr v sistem normalno ?
<alyosha_> ma ne na tem laptopu tu ne
<alyosha_> tudi instalirat sem mogu z alternative
<alyosha_> ker unega live cdja
<alyosha_> ni loadalo
<alyosha_> ko je prišla grafika na vrsto je zmrznu
<alyosha_> nek problem ma z graifčno pomoje
<alyosha_> kaj z 10ko nebi blo problemow?
<Sky[x]> nebi vedu
<Sky[x]> jst sem server terminal user ubuntuja :)
<alyosha_> hehe:D
<Sky[x]> desktop pozenem parkrat na leto :)
<alyosha_> newem newem 10ko bom probal ni druge
<alyosha_> nic
<alyosha_> bbl
<CrazyLemon> hodi v recovery
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Mitjaa: Heroes of Newerth je sedaj brezplačen za igranje  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5063/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Mitjaa: [rešeno] PlayDeb  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4885/new/posts/
<duskala> evo ze stikam heroes of newerth
<duskala> mas za vse tri ose cliente
<duskala> zgleda da bo ok ta igra
<CrazyLemon> ma alyosha ti si hud mona :D
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: [rešeno] PlayDeb  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4885/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] masamune: QuakeLive  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4332/new/posts/
<Sky[x]> ne me jebat pol ure sem zgubu zato da sem nakonc ugotovu da je file javlov output 255 ker ni bil chmodan na 777 :>
<duskala> evo odigral tutorial heroes of neweth .. :)
<andrejz> a je kul?
<Sky[x]> em en bash problem mam :>
<Sky[x]> grep "[a-zA-Z0-9]" > /dev/null || echo "haha"; exit 1
<Sky[x]> grep "[a-zA-Z0-9]" > /dev/null || echo "haha"; exit 1
<Sky[x]>  grep "[a-zA-Z0-9]" > /dev/null || echo "haha"; exit 1
<Sky[x]> ce dam tale echo haha mi sploh noce izpisat
<Sky[x]> ksn predlog ?
<CrazyLemon> zakaj pa bi ti izpisalo ?
<CrazyLemon> sej bo vedno prvi pogoj izpolnjen
<CrazyLemon> razn hm..če so sam znaki
<CrazyLemon> food tajm
<Sky[x]> gre se da ko je prazn se pa izvede drugi pogoj
<Sky[x]> sam ker je to SVN bi blo fajn da userju izpise zakaj mu jav napako pri commitu :D
<andrejz> kul 0.a.d. alfa 7 je zunaj :)
<andrejz> http://wildfiregames.com/0ad/
<Pepelka> 0 A.D. :: Wildfire Games
<Sky[x]> add-apt-repository: command not found
<Sky[x]> a ?
<CrazyLemon> apt-add-repository
<Sky[x]> ja sem pol nalozu
<Sky[x]> sam mi je smesn da mi apt-get install postgresql-8.1 ne prime
<Sky[x]> pac da ne najde tega paketa sploh
<Grega> mogoce ga pa ni?
<CrazyLemon> like she said
<Grega> MOGOCE
<CrazyLemon> zato pa obstaja 'search' ane
<CrazyLemon> :)
<Sky[x]> ja sej delam na tem
<Sky[x]> apt-get search ane ?
<Grega> hm
<Grega> dobro vprasanje!
<Grega> :)
<Grega> apt-cache search
<Sky[x]> in pol sudo apt-get install postgresql
<Sky[x]> kr dela
<Grega> ampak ali dela pravilno?!
<CrazyLemon> lol
<Grega> ker 8.1 100% to ni
<Grega> tako da ce hoces 8.1, ne dela "pravilno"
<CrazyLemon> apt-cache policy postgresql
<Sky[x]> ka pa ce hocem tocno doleno verzijo
<Sky[x]> kako pa pol to nalozim ?
<Grega> ne bom trdil, ampak.. jaz mislim, da je najbolje da nekje v arhivu na portgresql.org poisces .deb paket
<Sky[x]> sej pol sem dal brez verzije pa celo ime in je potegnu dol 8.4
<Sky[x]> ceprav ze obstaja 9.1 :)
<Sky[x]> sam verzija sploh ni pomembna ker sam probavam neki :)
<CrazyLemon> prav neke določene verzije ne moreš dol potegnit..razen če ni ta na voljo v skladišču
<CrazyLemon> če pa je..pa uporabi search ane :)
<Sky[x]> kaj pa ce se ti ksna zadeva ob novejsi verziji zacne creshat
<Sky[x]> kako pol nazaj das prejsno verzijo ?
<tr43nd> mogoce   apt get remove , apt get reinstall , apt get reconfigure
<Grega> torej... kako se naj lotim zadeve s spletnimi trgovinami.. ideja je, da se naredi en velik shop s vsemi artikli, ki jih imajo trenutne stranke (+ nove).. prva ideja je, da poberem samo njihovo zalogo (slika, ime, opis, cena) in vse te artikle zberem na eni strani.. in ko user klikne na "vec podatkov" se ga preusmeri na njegov shop (na izbrat artikel), ki ga mora nato dat v kosarico, itd itd... druga ideja pa je, da se naredi samo en auto sync, ki pobere z
<Grega> prva opcija je naceloma lahko konec v enem dnevu... druga opcija pa zahteva dost vec casa
<Sky[x]> grr teli paketki lovda pocas apt :>
<Grega> prva opcija, ce zelo posplosimo, je cist navadna bolha/simply/svetoglasov... druga opcija je bolj varjanta mimovrste/enaa
<Sky[x]> zacni kot bolha
<CrazyLemon> kako daš prejšno verzijo..probaj odstranit trenutno ter inštalirat prejšno :D
<Sky[x]> potem pa ce bo res navala pejdi ala mimovrste
<tr43nd> pa potem koncaj mimo vrste
<tr43nd> :)
<Sky[x]> da bos zdj zabil ful enga cajta nakoncp a ne bo ucinka je tud jeba an ..
<tr43nd> res...
<CrazyLemon> sj itak nima kaj za delat..kr takoj se loti druge opcije
<Sky[x]> js bi prvo postavu
<Sky[x]> potem pa sel razvijat drugo
<Sky[x]> men tem k bos drugo delal bos lahko e vidu rezultate prve :)
<Grega> kr dobra ideja, ja
<Grega> fuck it, lets do it!
<Grega> hm
<Grega> naj izberem novo ime/domeno ali naj ostane ruf.si in dam na prvo stran kr artikle, nato pa nekje nek banner ze "odprite svojo spletno trgovino"
<Grega> za*
<Sky[x]> eh ja
<Sky[x]> zdj mam pa nov problem
<Sky[x]> paket mi jav tole
<Sky[x]>  Depends: tomcat5.5 (>= 5.5.20) but it is not installable
<tr43nd> kaj je to:  apt-get -qq -y update   ??
<Sky[x]> pa nalozen mam tomcat6 kako resm pol ta problem ? :D
<tr43nd> mi samo procesor zre
<CrazyLemon> tr43nd updejtajo se paketi
<tr43nd> nic se ne updejta
<CrazyLemon> al se bo čez nekaj minut pokazal upravljalnik posodobitev
<CrazyLemon> al pa se bo cpu umiril
<CrazyLemon> jah..TI nič ne updejtaš
<tr43nd> nebo se
<CrazyLemon> kar ne pomeni da ubuntu ne updetja
<Sky[x]> kaj pa za moj problem pravs crazy ?
<tr43nd> ne updeyta, ker vidim po pretoku podatkov
<CrazyLemon> tr43nd ok..pol pa ne updejta
<tr43nd> hm, ziher me nefisa heka
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] emmm.. sudo apt-get install -f  bi ti moglo naložit vse potrebne pakete
<CrazyLemon> al pa build-deps
<tr43nd> sem dal   sudo killall apt-get   pa je nehal zret proc
<tr43nd> :)
<Grega> tomcat mogoce zarad kaksne java licence ne dovoli namestit.. in mores mogoce rocno downlodat..
<Sky[x]> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Sky[x]>  opennms-webapp-standalone : Depends: tomcat5.5 (>= 5.5.20) but it is not installable
<Sky[x]> E: Broken packages
<Sky[x]> grr
<CrazyLemon> torej..mnenja http://www.asrock.com/mb/overview.asp?model=a75m-hvs          VS.     http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/AMD_Socket_FM1/F1A55M_LE/#specifications
<Pepelka> ASRock > Products > A75M-HVS
<Sky[x]> tok glej da mas v-tex podporo ce se boz z virtualizacijo igrov :P
<tr43nd> hm, a bos dal not grafo tut ?
<duskala> http://www.smekout.com/node/88
<Pepelka> Ubuntu urice tudi v Črnomlju | smekout.com
<CrazyLemon> zaenkrat bo kr integrirana
<duskala> evo tole sm zdej spisal
<tr43nd> zato vrasam, ker ce imas name dat not grafo bi js vzel plato brez intergrirane
<CrazyLemon> bom kr asrockovo matično
<CrazyLemon> ker ma podporo za dual graphics
<CrazyLemon> pa Å¡e usb 3.0 ma
<Sky[x]> kaj ti poamga 3.0 ce pa redko kdo ga ze podpira :)
<CrazyLemon> redko kdo?
<CrazyLemon> si mal pogledal po spletnih trgovinah? :)
<Sky[x]> ne
<Sky[x]> a ga mar ze podpirajo ? :D
<CrazyLemon> ja?
<Sky[x]> za diske edin sem vidu
<Sky[x]> une po 1tb da ga podpirajo
<CrazyLemon> http://www.mimovrste.com/katalog/2588/zunanji-diski-in-usb-kljuci
<Pepelka> Zunanji diski in USB ključi - mimovrste=)
<CrazyLemon> ja no
<CrazyLemon> glej kok jih je na prvi strani 3.0 :)
<CrazyLemon> 10 in več
<Sky[x]> hehe
<Sky[x]> me rajcas s temi diski
<Sky[x]> prejle sem prklopu za backup nardi pa je javl da je povhn disk :S
<Sky[x]> kdo kle ?
<Sky[x]> http://www.google.com/support/mobile/bin/answer.py?answer=98230&topic=15015
<Pepelka> Nokia N-Series or E-Series (Symbian S60 3rd Edition) : Device Set Up Instructions - Google Mobile Help
<Grega> hm, neka cudna opozorila dobivam.. kaj bi lahko blo to
<Grega> "...has exceeded the notification threshold (1000) for disk io rate by averaging 1037.23 for the last 2 hours..."
<Grega> to je zgleda zelo dosti, ker gledam po grafu, da je crta ponavadi pri 40 blocks/sec
<Grega> danes pa je pri 1000
<Sky[x]> kaksne grafe pa mas to ?
<Grega> pac Disk IO graf je
<Sky[x]> aha
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Rogergr: Travian verzija 4  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5132/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> duskala
<CrazyLemon> tisto ni uradna povezava
<CrazyLemon> sam fyi
<duskala> aja bom prec popravu
<duskala> evo je
<CrazyLemon> tista povezava je začasna na testnem strežniku
<CrazyLemon> enkrat oktobra pa bo to vse na ubuntu.si strežniku ter domeni
 * CrazyLemon -> siesta
<alyosha> pizda kaj je kdo bogdanova vidu kaj
<alyosha> jebemga
<alyosha> ni ga online ze par dni
<alyosha> lih zdj ko ga jz rabim
<CrazyLemon> alyosha pač..srbska posla...ko ga ne rabiš je tle
<CrazyLemon> ko ga rabiš pa ga ni
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Sky[x]> :D
<Sky[x]> dobro jutro
<Sky[x]> 2x v enmu dnevu se zbudis ob pol 8h
<Sky[x]> zutrej pa zvecer to se tud ne zgodi vsak dan :)
<CrazyLemon> true that
<Sky[x]> kt vse tiho
<Sky[x]> sploh se kdo kle ?
#ubuntu-si 2011-09-18
<Sky[x]> :)
<nafisa> kaj se smejčkaš?
<duskala> dobro jutro :)
<lynxlynxlynx> moo
<CrazyLemon> beeee
<b4jdec> hello
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] pazko: POMANjKLJIV LibreOffice  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5133/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> oh đizs krajst
<Grega> good luck ;)
<CrazyLemon> no luck needed1
 * CrazyLemon bo sam ignoriral take teme
<Grega> ne vem, no.. svet racuna na tebe!
<CrazyLemon> vem
<CrazyLemon> and i do not care!
<CrazyLemon> i'm like that..careless
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Grega> kaj ce bi superman to rekel? ali pa batman?
<CrazyLemon> sej so rekli!
<CrazyLemon> kdaj si nazadnje vidu supermana..al pa batmana?
<CrazyLemon> dovolj jim je blo noobov
<CrazyLemon> pa so spizdli
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Grega> hm
<Grega> jaz sem mislil, da so v ameriki :/
<CrazyLemon> naah
<Grega> z bozickom
<CrazyLemon> na sejšelih so
<Grega> pujsi
<CrazyLemon> ane
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: POMANjKLJIV LibreOffice  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5133/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> i couldnt help myself
<CrazyLemon> najbolš da grem na sejšele k supermanu in ga prosim za nasvet :/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] pazko: POMANjKLJIV LibreOffice  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5133/new/posts/
<Sky[x]> dobro jutro :)
<nafisa> jutro, Sky[x]
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: POMANjKLJIV LibreOffice  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5133/new/posts/
<b4jdec> ma kdo kko PCI-E grafično viška s Svideo priključkam?
<Sky[x]> nop
<b4jdec> kupim eno do 15 € (možno tud več, odvisno kolk rama ma)
<nafisa> oj, andrejz
<nafisa> a kaj veš?
<nafisa> a tanov gwibber bo mel g+ tud noter?
<CrazyLemon> možno da bo
<CrazyLemon> ampak bo trenutno samo read only
<Sky[x]> ja sej api ma tud sam red only trenutno
<CrazyLemon> sej..zato pa sm reku da bo read only :)
<andrejz> CrazyLemon, napiš se - https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ak3RvMevQNNMdFlFOGpwcjRzNFVndFM2alZJS0tNWUE&hl=en_US#gid=0
<Pepelka> Moved Temporarily
<andrejz> da pol zvečer novico napišem
<andrejz> pa Å¡e kdo drug, seveda ;)
<andrejz> ta vikend sem bil zaposlen, sem okolico mapiral v openstreetmap :)
<duskala> jst mam tud en gps receiver moram sam baterijo napolnit ma kdo kak vodic kak se nastav pod ubuntu ....
<Grega> fail, again :/ oddano narocilo, browser brez cookijev, 100 slik, nobenih podatkov... fail..
<Grega> kateri jebeni browser ne omogoca jebenih cookijev
<b4jdec> živjo
<andrejz> živjo
<b4jdec> ma kdo kakšno idejo zakaj mi na spletu nekaterih slik ne pokaže?
<b4jdec> ne v FF, ne v Chrome, ne v XBMC (fanart)...
<alyosha_> link od kašne slike?
<Aseq> kako nekaterih? kaksen poseben vir slike, mogoce dolecenega formata?
<Grega> slika1.exe ;)
<alyosha_> lol
<alyosha_> :D
<b4jdec> kaj vidiš? http://thetvdb.com/banners/graphical/79335-g.jpg
<Grega> psych
<alyosha_> jp
<alyosha_> kdaj začne? ve kdo
<alyosha_> da ne iscem:D
<alyosha_> mogu bi usak čas enkrat
<alyosha_> samo res nevem zakaj ti nebi prikazalo te slike
<b4jdec> ne kaže
<b4jdec> sem se povezu na n00bov server pa z wget dol potegnu da vidim sliko
<b4jdec> drugače jo ne
<b4jdec> aja pa v omrežju ma proxy server in gre vse čez
<b4jdec> možno da je to?
<b4jdec> če na laptopu z wget dol potegnem (al pa v FF, Chrome...) je velikost slike 1*1 px
<alyosha_> buuu
<alyosha_> pa kaj to na ubuntuju?
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Spletna prevajalska večera za Ubuntu 11.10  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5134/new/posts/
<b4jdec> a?
<alyosha_> os kašen maš
<b4jdec> na ubuntu, Win7, Win8, Arch linux, nikjer
<alyosha_> lol
<b4jdec> kaj?
<alyosha_> buuu
<alyosha_> pa čudno je
<alyosha_> zelo
<b4jdec> možno da je proxy kriv?
<alyosha_> ja edno kar majo skupno je ta proxy tk oda mo
<alyosha_> žno
<alyosha_> nwem
<b4jdec> kr lani takle čas nism vidu nobene slike na ubuntu.com (countdown recimo)
<b4jdec> potem se je pa spravilo pa delalo
<alyosha_> res možno daje neki z tem proxyjem
<alyosha_> pa a nemoraš brez povezat
<alyosha_> da bi vidu?
<b4jdec> zgleda da je sosed nekaj Å¡telal, bo mogel spet
<b4jdec> nevem
<b4jdec> ne gre mimo proxyja
<b4jdec> al kan za vraga ma
<b4jdec> *kaj
<alyosha_> ma t obi mogu z tem ko ma to stvar ki neveš kaj bi bla:) pogledat
<alyosha_> on bo kaj več vedu
<alyosha_> bogzna kaj je della
<b4jdec> hja
<b4jdec> moj ruter ni, ker je pri (drugi) sosedi isto
<b4jdec> btw, a proxy kešira pa da zato ne dela?
<alyosha_> pa kako si povezan ti?
<b4jdec> sosed ma 4 linije 4/256 pa jo deli s parimi sosedi prek acess pointov brezžično
<b4jdec> za male pare
<alyosha_> ahaa
<alyosha_> pol je sigurno
<alyosha_> neki tam narobe
<alyosha_> pri sosedu
<helloworld> lp
<b4jdec> ker smo tuki v hribih pa se ne splača, ker en sosed celo linijo požre
<alyosha_> :D
<helloworld> ve kdo kje bi lahko nekje dobil free email...pa nesme bit @gmail@yahoo@hotmail
<b4jdec> @liamg? xD
<alyosha_> rabiš tko za vedno al samo na hitro
<alyosha_> ?
<alyosha_> kao 10min mail
<helloworld> za 1 mail samo
<alyosha_> caki mam jz nekje url
<alyosha_> http://10minutemail.com/10MinuteMail/index.html
<Pepelka> 10 Minute Mail
<alyosha_> 10min traja mail
<alyosha_> :D
<alyosha_> lahko sicer podalšaš semizdi
<alyosha_> pol pa propade
<helloworld> ty
<alyosha_> np
<alyosha_> komu boš pa grozil če ni skrivnost:D
<b4jdec> hahaha :)
<helloworld> za registracijo na1 forum rabim
<alyosha_> idealno je to pol ja
<b4jdec> ka pa če gesl pozabiš?
<alyosha_> nimas gesla
<alyosha_> mail traja 10min
<alyosha_> pol se uniči
<alyosha_> ne obstaja več
<alyosha_> aja
<alyosha_> za forum
<alyosha_> :DD
<b4jdec> sej
<alyosha_> pol si ga pa najebal:D
<b4jdec> hja
<alyosha_> sj eni majo zdj tudi da
<alyosha_> če nimaš maila
<alyosha_> pozabu/zbrisal
<alyosha_> da se da restorat gesllo
<alyosha_> z nekimi drugimi zaddevami
<helloworld> eh zajebu
<b4jdec> bom probal se zmenit s sosedo da mal pobriše tist skeširano, ker mal čudno zgleda v XBMC če nimam slikc :)
<b4jdec> *sosedom
<helloworld> zaj sem sicer dobil potrditev...ampak nakar mora kao admin pregledat pa me potrdit spet na ta mail :D
<alyosha_> :D
<alyosha_> pol pa bo treba en mail da traja kasen dan vevc:D
<helloworld> amm vbistvu dela pa vseeno
<helloworld> bom vido, če lahko pišem na fforumu
<CrazyLemon> men se lula
<Grega> men se mesa!!!
<alyosha_> kaj te mučo Grega
<alyosha_> ti CrazyLemon pa se kr polulaj
<alyosha_> :D
<CrazyLemon> sem se že
<alyosha_> c c c
<alyosha_> banditen
<alyosha_> si se nakolesaru danes?:D
<CrazyLemon> kdo je reku da grem kolesarit?
<alyosha_> pa nonstop kao neki kolesariš
<alyosha_> sepravi tudi danes si Å¡ow
<alyosha_> al ne?
<CrazyLemon> kako nonstop
<CrazyLemon> v zadnjih dveh tednih sm Å¡ou ..enkrat
<alyosha_> pa nonstop si neki se hvalu kako si anredu 200km 300km 900km
<alyosha_> dej dej
<alyosha_> nisi resen
<Grega> ce je bila nafisa tukaj
<alyosha_> aja sj res:D
<Grega> in se je hotel pohvalit
<CrazyLemon> Grega pusti ga..ne Å¡teka on teh zadev
<CrazyLemon> on samo misli na hrano in nič drugega
<alyosha> ta crazy mona
<alyosha> mmm wecalmanj
<alyosha> čepraw maloprej sem pojedu tašen kos torte da nemoram dihat
<alyosha> mi ne paše zdj hrana preveč
<alyosha> ee ja niso lhke
<CrazyLemon> zgleda bo deževalo
<CrazyLemon> hudirja
<alyosha> kaj priklaplja tu kdo pc na tv prek hdmi?
<alyosha> zgleda da bo
<alyosha> povej ti men rajše zakaj k osem prej prikopu na tv
<alyosha> slika je delala
<alyosha> zvok pa je ostal na laptopu
<CrazyLemon> pa si mi reku da želiš zvok na tvju?
<CrazyLemon> si ga prosu če se preseli na tv?
<alyosha> ma praw specifično ne:D
<alyosha> sem računal na to da ve to
<CrazyLemon> no vidiš!
<alyosha> in kako bi mu to jz dopovedal??
<alyosha> da uskič
<alyosha> nardi tako
<alyosha> po defaultu
<CrazyLemon> sej ti pravim..lepo ga prosiš
<gaso> Is it possible to enable HW acceleration in Adobe flash 10.3.183.7 in Ubuntu 10.4 LTS, I a unable to enable accelerated rendering in Youtube, tried everything with no success
<alyosha> ma ni od tega nic:D
<gaso> Aja, no SLO forumu sem,
<gaso> A komu dela v ubuntu HW acceleration v flashu?
<CrazyLemon> če mi dela..js tega ne vem :D
<CrazyLemon> oz.. ja mi je delalo
<CrazyLemon> samo mi je bila slika vedno roza
<CrazyLemon> tko da sm izključu to
<CrazyLemon> :)
<gaso> Ja samo to je blo pa že lep čas nazaj, jaz sem updajtal nekaj in mi ne dela več, prej je delalo brez problema, gre za 64bit
<CrazyLemon> no
<gaso> Meni je na Aces One z 32bit, delalo do včeraj, sedaj pa sem naložil iz nule, in vsak drug flash movie, ne morem gledati, prej sem brez problema
<CrazyLemon> očitno je to "nekaj" problem
<gaso> AA1
<CrazyLemon> definiraj "ne moreš gledat"
<gaso> Ja baje kar z Youtube, sem probal instalirati Youtube fix, ne pomaga
<gaso> OK, da pojasnim, imam dva PC-a 64bit Nvidia in en Acer Aspire One (Intel GMA), na nobenem ne dela pospeševanje v flashu. Bom povedal primer za AA1
<gaso> Pri AA1 sem do včeraj normalno gledal flash filme na youtube tudi na full screen, sedaj pa imam frame dropps, tako da ne deluje tekoče, vse kar sem spremenil, je da sem na čisto instaliral Lubuntu
<CrazyLemon> samo to :)
<CrazyLemon> lol
<gaso> Samo žal se ne spomnim, kateri flash player sem imel na AA1, sem pozabil pogledati, ampak sem normalno gledal flash filme iz youtube, sedaj pa mi šteka na full screen in CPU je na 100%
<gaso> Govorim o dveh PC-jih, zato ker sem včeraj in danes na oba na novo nalagal Ubuntu in imam na obeh probleme z HW pospeševanjem v flash playerju
<CrazyLemon> in na obeh je flash verzija > 10.2 ?
<CrazyLemon> si namestil na obeh enak driver za grafično kot je prej bil ?
<gaso> 10.3 64bit na enem, na drugem 10.3 , poskusil sem tudi z 10.2 ampak ne dela pospeševanje
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> si namestil na obeh enak driver za grafično kot je prej bil ?
<gaso> Pardon, na 64bit (nvidia grafika) imam 64bit flash instaliran z flesh-aid ver. Shockwave Flash 11.0 r1, tu mi dela HW accelereted decoding, ne pa rendering, na 32bit AA1 ne morem dobiti HW dekodiranja kot ne rendering
<gaso> na 64bit imam nvdia-current, na 32bit AA1 nisem nič instaliral ima Intel GMA945, glxinfo mi brne direct rendering on, glx cca 1200 framesov, kar je OK, za ta hardware
<gaso> 3d pospeševanje na obeh deluje kot je treba, le v flashu na enem največ kar sem uspel je HW decoding, na drugemu Intel GMA pa mi dela vse v software-u, kar posledično pripelje do tega da ne morem normalno gledati flash filme na fullscreen tekoče, kar sem do včeraj brez problemov.
<CrazyLemon> nimam idej razn .. 1. flash je kriv 2. gonilnik je kriv 3. višje sile
<CrazyLemon> če nič druzga odpri temo na forumu..mogoče je kdo mel podoben/enak problem
<gaso> Kolikor sem prebral na forumih, pa ne samo Ubuntu, 1. novi X server ima probleme z nvidia-driverjem, zato sem šel na staro varianto 10.04 LTS, prej mi je zmrzoval računalnik, drug problem je Adobe flash, vendar je baje v 10.2 delalo normalno pospeševanje v flashu, baje pa naj bi sam youtube izključil HW acceleration v svojem playerju. Tudi drugi imajo probleme
<gaso> http://www.google.com/support/forum/p/youtube/thread?tid=3809a51e02813930&hl=en
<Pepelka> Accelerated video rendering is no longer working - YouTube Help
<gaso> Pepelka, poznam to, samo z starim ubuntu (Lubuntu), ki ga nisem nikoli updajtaj, je do včeraj delalo brez problema, sedaj sem zadevo updajdal in ne dela več
<CrazyLemon> no js sm pravkar vključil hardware acceleration @ 10.04
<CrazyLemon> pa dela :D
<CrazyLemon> hvala ker si me spomnu..ne bo več procesor na 100%
<gaso> Se pravi ti dela na Youtube ?
<gaso> Ali na kakšni drugi strani?
<CrazyLemon> jp
<CrazyLemon> youtube sem samo probal
<gaso> Si šel na video info - in ti piše Accelerated rendering/accelerated decoding
<gaso> Ali imaš še vedno Software rendering / Software decoding
<CrazyLemon> ni tega
<CrazyLemon> je samo display    enable hardware acceleration
<gaso> Je je, ampak ne v Settings
<CrazyLemon> kje pa..global settings?
<gaso> Daš desni klik miške, in namesto settings izberi video info
<CrazyLemon> ah
<CrazyLemon> piše oboje software
<CrazyLemon> sam cpu pa mi ne nabija
<CrazyLemon> torej..ni software
<gaso> Ti nabija, samo imaš kakšen quad, pravi test za flash je če ti tukaj piše accelerated, drugače grafična sploh ni v funkciji
<CrazyLemon> em
<CrazyLemon> imam celerona 2.4ghz
<CrazyLemon> in je ZELO opazno kadar gledam flash video
<CrazyLemon> in takrat je CPU na 100% nonstop
<gaso> Meni je uspelo z flash-aid plugin om za firefox doseči da mi tukaj piše Software rendering / acceleratded decoding
<CrazyLemon> zdej pa je na ~70 max.
<gaso> Ne ne dela, ti, tako se testira flash, če dejansko uporablja, mogoče si slučajno šel na takšen flash video, ki ni zahteven.
<gaso> Ko boš videl accelerated rendering/accelerater decoding potem dela HW pospeševanje
<CrazyLemon> pri celeronu so vsi videi zahtevni :)
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> in trenutno je razlika več kot opazna
<gaso> Ja saj pri atom 1.6 tudi, ampak takrat, ko je zadeva delala, sem lahko gledal full screen 480p flash brez problema, sedaj pa ne morem
<CrazyLemon> em..zakaj si pa delal reinstall ?
<gaso> Dobro vprašanje, nisem imel kaj delati pa sem se odločil, da malo updajtam :)
<CrazyLemon> no..zdej pa maš delo :D
<gaso> Ampak najbolje je zadeve spraviti v red, testirati in nikoli več updajtati, razen če rabiš neko novo funkcionalnost, seveda ker pa je takšno vreme in nedelja, pa sem mislil, da bom malo instaliral kaj na novo :)
<CrazyLemon> uglavnem..formum -> nova tema      :)
<CrazyLemon> forum*
<gaso> Kteri, Ubuntu, Xorg, Nvidia, Youtube, Adobe ???, toliko možnih problemov, da človek ne ve kje bi odprl temo :)
<CrazyLemon> glede na to da si na #ubuntu-si sm mislu na ubuntu.si forum
<b4jdec> kaj pa FullHD filmi, delajo na Celeronu? Ne flash, navadni
<CrazyLemon> lahk pa probaš tudi na ubuntu-forums :)
<CrazyLemon> b4jdec kaj je to fullhd?
<gaso> Ali imaš Intel GMA grafiko
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> pa gaso Xorg pa youtube lahk prečrtaš :) pa ubuntu tudi ..po moje če je problem je flash krivec al pa driver za grafiko
<gaso> Na celetornu ti brez problema z intel GMA grafiko delajo 720p .mkv h264, jaz tako gledam
<b4jdec> FullHD? A ni to resolucija 1920*1080?
<CrazyLemon> gaso ne vem kak celeron ti maš ampak js lahko sanjam o 720p :)
<CrazyLemon> 480p nekako še gre..če je sam video prižgan pa se ne premikam med okni
<gaso> Instaliraj, genooo z optimizacijami za celeron, pa kompajlaj VLC
<CrazyLemon> gaso ti maš preveč časa :D
<gaso> 720p jaz gledam na atom 1.6 in intel GMA 945
<b4jdec> jaz mam pentiuma 775 3GHz pa HyperThreadingpa porabi ogromno
<b4jdec> gaso, kolk časa pa to delaš? dva tedna?
<nafisa> waw, b4jdec ... jst mam atoma ... 1,8 GHz
<nafisa> ;D
<gaso> Odvisno od računalnika, za celeron sem rabil 1 dan, drugače pa zrihtam na kakšenm drugem cca 6 ur
<gaso> ampak že na pamet znam handbook, uporabljam gentoo že 7 let
<gaso> desktop pa LXDE
<b4jdec> ne, sej drugač ma v laptopu AMD Turiona X2 2,2 GHz :)
<b4jdec> btw, kolk hitr je startup gentooja?
<gaso> Bolj počasen od Ubuntu
<b4jdec> aja?
<b4jdec> pa sem bral da je dost hitrejši
<gaso> Ja, ker detekcija hardware-a poteka drugače, pa prijava na mrežo itd...
<nafisa> a zdej je en prišu na ubuntu kanal reklamo za gentoo delat?
<gaso> Je hitrejši, potem ko je enkrat bootan, ampak navadni smrtniki ne boste opazili
<b4jdec> hah
<gaso> Jaz imam samo na enem gentoo, na ostalih pa lubuntu in je čisto OK
<b4jdec> kaj pa ti "nenavaden" smrtnik?
<gaso> Navaden smrtnik, mislim, tisti ki uporabljajo za PC za desktop, filmi, browser, email
<nafisa> kdo je pa "nenavadn smrtnk"
<b4jdec> vem
<gaso> Drugo pa ko optimiziraš kakšen svoj OpenMP multithreading program v c++
<b4jdec> aha
<gaso> Za sektop nima smisla kompajlati, jaz v ubuntu skompajlam le kernel in VLC
<b4jdec> jaz sem na server dal Arch pa je čist OK
<gaso> desktop
<b4jdec> aja?
<b4jdec> zakaj pa VLC?
<gaso> Da mi CPU maksimalno izkoristi z vsemi optimizacijami, ampak je v Ubuntu dost komplicirano dodati vse environment optimizacije, kot so -O2 -marc=native -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer, ubuntu ko kompajlaš tega nima po defaultu
<b4jdec> aha
<b4jdec> povej mi nekaj
<gaso> Pri kernelu, v ubuntu pa ne kompliciram, ampak samo procesor nastavim, v bistvu je to enako, kot te optimizacije -march=native
<b4jdec> a ti v ubuntu zaostaja zvok za sekundo
<gaso> ne
<b4jdec> na vLC
<gaso> ne
<b4jdec> komu drugmu?
 * CrazyLemon ne uporablja vlc-ja
<b4jdec> kaj pa, mplayer?
<gaso> Dela brez problema, imaš prej problem z slabim filmom in ni sinhroniziran avdio in video
<CrazyLemon> jp..mplayer
<gaso> tudi v mplayer mi ne zaostaja
<b4jdec> men tud ne
<b4jdec> sam CrazyLemon sem vprašal :)
<b4jdec> ni slab film
<b4jdec> ker v mplayer dela, v VLC pa zaostaja
<gaso> kateri film, mogoče ga imam sam
<b4jdec> ne samo en, vsi
<b4jdec> sam mplayer mi ne kaže šumnikov
<b4jdec> kere optimizacije uporabiš za vLC?
<gaso> A imaš nvidia, VLC v ubuntu ima neke problema z vdpau
<b4jdec> nope, ATI Radeon 4300 series
<gaso> Vedno uporabiš enake, to so -O2 -march=native (to so vsi flagi CPU) -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer
<gaso> najbolj pomembna je -march=native
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_ kaj te dž ustrašu
<alyosha_> ne som sow w 3d da vidim neki
<alyosha_> :D
<CrazyLemon> ma ti si cel hud
<alyosha_> povej ti men si oddal rame
<alyosha_> al ne?
<alyosha_> in kaj za jih dat notri moram na servis dat laptopa ne? nesmem sam ker mi gre garancija?
<CrazyLemon> yes
<CrazyLemon> no
<alyosha_> kaj no?
<CrazyLemon> maybe
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> <alyosha_> povej ti men si oddal rame
<alyosha_> :D
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> yes
<alyosha_> to sem Å¡tekal
<alyosha_> :D
<CrazyLemon> <alyosha_> in kaj za jih dat notri moram na servis dat laptopa ne? nesmem sam ker mi gre garancija?
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> no
<alyosha_> ne ni mi treba dat na servis al ne ne gre mi garancija
<alyosha_> jebemte
<alyosha_> :D
<CrazyLemon> ne ne smeš sam dat not :D
<alyosha_> sej
<alyosha_> kaj niso neki rami tudi
<alyosha_> kao pcmicia?
<alyosha_> al sem jz to sanjal
<alyosha_> :D
<CrazyLemon> nikoli slišal za tak ram
<alyosha_> ma sj to sem jz sanjal neki
<alyosha_> jebemjim sunac
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: vlc - zvok utihne pri pausi  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5126/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> lol
<alyosha_> a na servis mona da daš tkoj 30€ vec
<CrazyLemon> ta me vedno nasmeji :D
<alyosha_> najmanj
<alyosha_> pri pausi:D
<alyosha_> lol
<alyosha_> komaj zdj sem prebral celo
<alyosha_> :D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_ kdo je to reku..kupi ram..in nesi tam kjer je laptop kupljen naj ti ga dajo not
<CrazyLemon> mogli bi to narest brezplačno
<alyosha_> ma bi mogli kurac
<alyosha_> kdo ti bo kaj brezplačno anredu??
<CrazyLemon> meni so tko ko sm za PC nesu
<CrazyLemon> samo js sm nesu grafično
<CrazyLemon> je pa res da sm kupu grafično tam kjer sm kupu pc :D
<alyosha_> ee
<alyosha_> :D
<alyosha_> kdo ma u sloveniji načez MSI?
<alyosha_> ker google bolj malo ve
<CrazyLemon> a ti boš direkt na msi servis pošiljau?
<CrazyLemon> kje ti je punca kupla laptop?
<nafisa> joškoooooooo
<nafisa> ki maš spet kurca?
<alyosha_> CrazyLemon, ma nesu bi tam tkoj da nardijo nebom brez pcja. kupla ga je mislim da u leclerku al neki takega...nebojo oni dajali nič not ne:D
<alyosha_> nafisa, evo na kawču
<alyosha_> :D
<CrazyLemon> đizs krajst..u leclerku kupovat laptop :D
<alyosha> btk
<CrazyLemon> kaj ni slišala za bigban,harvey,comshop,etc
<alyosha> ma je bla lih gor je bil ugodno
<alyosha> pa je kupla
<CrazyLemon> tam bi ti takoj v trgovini dali not
<alyosha> ma bi moj kurac
<alyosha> uni u harveju enve da je ziv
<alyosha> u bigbangu pa Å¡e manj
<CrazyLemon> v comshopu bi 100% :)
<alyosha> ma u comshop se ne kupuje
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> rajsi kupim na trznici
<CrazyLemon> ti ne kupuješ..js kupujem in vem da tam to naredijo takoj :)
<CrazyLemon> pa kupi
<CrazyLemon> nesi na tržnico pa naj ti zamenjajo
<nafisa> sej u hoferju tut prodajajo paltope, CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> :)
<alyosha> ugalvnem MSi servis slovenija samo u ljubljani?
<nafisa> lep*
<CrazyLemon> nafisa vem
<nafisa> msi je v LJ, ja
<CrazyLemon> ampak hofer je v vsaki vasi
<nafisa> za drugje pa ne vem
<nafisa> čist bliz mene je servis za msi ...
<nafisa> v stegnah
<alyosha> ma tu piše da je na rudniku
<alyosha> 2gb mi je malček malo
<alyosha> ne dela laptop tko kot bi lahko ne
<CrazyLemon> poglej porabo
<CrazyLemon> mogoče ni kriv ram :)
<alyosha> Formatiranje prenosnika - od 50 EUR
<alyosha> lol
<alyosha> ma je ja
<alyosha> procesor 10% ram 1-1,5gb
<CrazyLemon> to v 3d?
<alyosha> ja
<CrazyLemon> kaj sm js tebi reku
<CrazyLemon> 2d mona..DVA DE
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> ma 2d dela tko malo čudno
<alyosha> poraba pa je malo manjsa
<alyosha> 0,7-1,2
<nafisa> jst svojega msi-ja popravljam v stegnah
<alyosha> tam nekje
<alyosha> dj link nafisa
<alyosha> kako vidim kolko mi podpira rama max?
<alyosha> google?
<b4jdec> povej model laptopa
<b4jdec> če praviš da je bil poceni... 8 GB pomoje
<alyosha> ma bolj 4 meni se zdi da bo:D
<alyosha> je pa cr630 msi
<alyosha> p840
<CrazyLemon> žnj2232
<alyosha> samo sem učiraj neki googlal in nisem najdu tašnega modela
<alyosha> nise mpa niti dolgo iskal preveč
<alyosha> evo samo za crazyja: msi cr630 p840
<b4jdec> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CBgQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.msi.com%2Fproduct%2Fnb%2FCR630.html&ei=-iZ2ToeKCs744QTDrdmuDQ&usg=AFQjCNGf-mrpH89OoPGdu_W65st8eu6fCw&sig2=IP8hvHQbBBjehwmcN3qQyg
<Pepelka> MSI Global – Notebook - CR630
<b4jdec> p840 je procesor menda
<alyosha> ni ta
<alyosha> procesor je phenom
<alyosha> x3
<alyosha> in disk mam 250gb
<alyosha> ta ma 320
<b4jdec> napiš p840 v google
<b4jdec> !g p840
<Pepelka> AMD Phenom II X3 P840 Notebook Processor - Notebookcheck.net ... http://www.notebookcheck.net/AMD-Phenom-II-X3-P840-Notebook-Processor.37715.0.html
<alyosha> vidis ti
<alyosha> :D
<b4jdec> notebook processor?
<alyosha> o laptopu ej govora ja
<b4jdec> 1.9 GHz, tri jedra
<alyosha> tako
<CrazyLemon> HAHA..ni mel denarja za 4 pa je kupu samo tri!
<CrazyLemon> L!
<CrazyLemon> :))))
<alyosha> hahaha
<alyosha> za te pare tudi 2 ma lahko:D
<CrazyLemon> poglej si če lahko odkleneš 4.
<alyosha> kaj to u biosu bi mogu pogledat al kako da vidim
<b4jdec> haha :)
<CrazyLemon> gugl
<b4jdec> nope, najdem sam onga z athlonom
<b4jdec> do 4 GB gre
<b4jdec> hah! js mam do 8 xD pa 2 leti star laptop
<alyosha> pizda mi mamo doma 3 laptope usi majo max 4gb:D
<alyosha> jebemjih
<b4jdec> sej drugače mi je pa 4 G B več kot preeč
<alyosha> ma 4 bi blo ql ja
<alyosha> samo moram videt jz zdj kolko bi to stalo
<alyosha> CrazyLemon, kaj ni bil tu nekje na obali PCplus?
<b4jdec> btw, kaj se naredi če dam 6 GB v laptop k podpira 4? ignorira tista dva?
<alyosha> al celo neki prek bigbanga to?
<alyosha> pomoje niti ne gre
<b4jdec> brb
<alyosha> kaj ve kdo če maš pač 2gb v laptopu a se da samo 2 dokupit al moraš 4 pa dat una dva original vn?
<CrazyLemon> lahko dokupiš..v večini primerov :)
<alyosha> piza povej ti men
<alyosha> na drugem laptopu tu
<alyosha> je 4gb rama
<alyosha> ubuntu 11.10
<alyosha> 3d
<alyosha> in kao porablja
<alyosha> 3,5gb
<alyosha> a meni na 2gb porablja 1,5
<alyosha> ?
<alyosha> kaj porablja vedno 90% mona
<CrazyLemon> 3.5gb rama?
<CrazyLemon> lol
<nafisa> alyosha, http://www.acord-92.si/
<Pepelka> Acord-92 d.o.o.
<nafisa> tuki jst msi-ja popravljam
<alyosha> nafisa, sem najdu ze ja ce bi tebe cakal:p
<alyosha> CrazyLemon, resno
<nafisa> ja, sorry
<nafisa> večerjo sem mela
<alyosha> nafisa, pol pa ql
<alyosha> če je bla pa vecerja pa ok:D
<nafisa> jao, berluskoni ... jebemmumamicuupepeljeno ...
<alyosha> kaj te je nadlegoval al kaj
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> pred vrati jih je čakalo 11, ampak sexal sem samo z 8imi
<alyosha> ti si prestara za njega
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> ker več nisem zmogel
<nafisa> lol
<andrejz> živjo
<alyosha> ja vidiš ti
<nafisa> jst sem predebela za njega
<alyosha> pozdravljen andrejz
<nafisa> oj, andrejz
<andrejz> CrazyLemon, alyosha se bost izjasnila glede časa za urice, da se lahko novica napiše?
<CrazyLemon> ajde alyosha izjasni se mona
<CrazyLemon> ne bi tako lame
<alyosha> jebemte CrazyLemon ti si tu kolovođa
<alyosha> povej
<alyosha> kdaj mislis?
<alyosha> reku si neki
<alyosha> pon torek ne
<alyosha> ?
<alyosha> al neki takega
<CrazyLemon> tako
<CrazyLemon> drugače mi je vseeno
<alyosha> no pol kaj sreda četrtek?:D
<CrazyLemon> tudi lahko
<alyosha> kaj kr u bowlingu u tušu a?
<alyosha> da zaigramo Å¡e eno:D
<CrazyLemon> lahko tudi petek sobota
<alyosha> ze ki nebo nobenega:DD
<CrazyLemon> haha
<alyosha> maa jz rajsi nebi petek sobota
<CrazyLemon> kak bowling
<nafisa> v petek ob 23h na bowlingu :D hahaha
<alyosha> pa da te ubijem:D
<CrazyLemon> dej neki normalno..kjer res ni nobenega
<alyosha> lol
<CrazyLemon> pina
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> pina ja
<alyosha> tam so dilerji
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> nesmem jz tam
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> al bomo tle pri tebi
<nafisa> hahaha
<CrazyLemon> pri petrolu
<CrazyLemon> in btk
<alyosha> lol
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> še očistim avto dokler sm tam
<CrazyLemon> :D
<andrejz> a je kdo sašo videl? njo še tud moram zakavčit
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, raj ne ... če hočeš alyosha celega nazaj dobit :D
<alyosha> maa jz sem Å¡e vedno za bowling:D
<alyosha> sj to se bomo ze zmenli
<alyosha> samo pvoej kdaj
<alyosha> četrtek? 18h?
<CrazyLemon> alyosha ma gor ni nobenga med tednom ob normalni uri
<alyosha> 17h
<nafisa> četrtek ob 18h, tko k mamo v LJ?
<CrazyLemon> lahko
<nafisa> al mamo ob 19h, andrejz ???
<alyosha> sj bomo jz in ti btk:D
<alyosha> tu na drustvu bomo poslali mail
<alyosha> članom
<alyosha> če koga zanima da pride
<alyosha> :D
<andrejz> ja
<andrejz> napišta pol sem - https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ak3RvMevQNNMdFlFOGpwcjRzNFVndFM2alZJS0tNWUE&hl=en_US#gid=0
<nafisa> 18 al 19?
<Pepelka> Moved Temporarily
<alyosha> ajd CrazyLemon crtaj
<CrazyLemon> samo alyosha če dobim PC v četrtek
<andrejz> 19
<alyosha> pa povej mi kako je mozno
<CrazyLemon> pol mene ne bo!
<CrazyLemon> :))
<alyosha> tudi u 2d da mi po
<nafisa> oky ... superca :))
<alyosha> zira
<alyosha> 3,5gb rama
<alyosha> ?!
<andrejz> če bi rada prej pršla, se lahko pa tud prej dobimo
<nafisa> sicer bi mogla met eno drugo srečanje
<nafisa> sam sem jst organizatorka ...
<nafisa> pa ko jih jebe :XD
<alyosha> btk
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> nimam ga, alyosha
<andrejz> čak, saj če je BSDM pol lahko mogoče združmo :P
<alyosha> pa p noa
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha vpiši svoj mail gor
<nafisa> ja, sam uno mamo v Portalu na zaloški
<nafisa> pa ponavad je bl večerja kot pijača
<alyosha> evo je
<alyosha> je ostal mail?
<andrejz> pač lahko daš mail, da te lahko nekdo kontaktira k ne ve točno kje je to al pa kaj jaz vem kaj
<alyosha> ja ja no frks
<CrazyLemon> alyosha je ja
<alyosha> owke
<andrejz> saj najbrž ne bo nobenga maila, pa tud gmail ma dober spam filter
<alyosha> nisi mi povedal kako je mozno da na 2d tudi pozira tolko rama?!
<alyosha> ma andrejz itak uni mail je poln spama
<andrejz> lol
<alyosha> tko da če je še kaj več ni hudega
<andrejz> memory leaki se med 2d pa 3d ne razlikujejo
<alyosha> :D
<andrejz> če je leak je leak
<alyosha> in zakaj mi pol sploh tolko rama požira?
<alyosha> kaj ga muči?
<alyosha_> jebemga
<alyosha_> neki zmrzuje usaketolko
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_ dej še tam napiši na kateri bowling stezi boš častu bowling
<CrazyLemon> da folk ve
<alyosha_> lol
<alyosha_> častim jz samo eno okol ušes lahko komu
<alyosha_> nimam jaz € za delit okoli
<andrejz> saj zato bo pa v ubuntu majcah, da bo folk videl
<alyosha_> jz sem socjalni problem
<alyosha_> andrejz, ja? in kje jo dobim?:D
<andrejz> Kiberpipa
<andrejz> zdaj so spet odprti
<alyosha_> jebemti ljubljano
<alyosha_> :D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_ nič..jutri hodi v ljubljano po majco
<CrazyLemon> ni druge
<alyosha_> ni druge
<CrazyLemon> :>
<alyosha_> 27. grem:D
<alyosha_> jebemjim mater in upis u ljubljani
<alyosha_> kaj nemora bit u sezani?
<CrazyLemon> pa lepo bi bilo da bi bil v sežani
<CrazyLemon> ampak to je 'univerza v ljubljani'
<CrazyLemon> in ne 'univerza v sežani'
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha_> ja ma recimo pomorska
<alyosha_> je tudi uni-lj
<alyosha_> pa wlda nimajo upisa u lj?
<CrazyLemon> ma..ma majo vse tle..ker je to edina pomorska :D
<alyosha_> jebemjih
<CrazyLemon> stari že cel dan mi je slabo
<nafisa> alyosha_, če boš popoldne kej v lj 27iga ... se loh kej vidma
<CrazyLemon> Å¡koda da ni vpis po 30.9. ..bi tudi js Å¡ou s tabo v LJ
<nafisa> 2 telebajska :D
<CrazyLemon> težit tistim na solo.si :)
<CrazyLemon> pa še kebab bi častu
<CrazyLemon> tko da win win zame :D
<nafisa> dodatnega še morm plačat ... jebote :\
<alyosha_> :D
<alyosha_> zjutraj
<alyosha_> grem
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] pazko: POMANjKLJIV LibreOffice  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5133/new/posts/
<andrejz> pazko je model
<nafisa> jutr pa pečemo lepinje pa pleskavce ...
<nafisa> mmmmmmm
<nafisa> komi čakam na kosilo
<nafisa> pa domač ajvar
<nafisa> čebula
<nafisa> mal solatke ... paradižnika ...
<andrejz> pa je dober domač ajvar?
<andrejz> jaz mam slabe izkušnje z domačim ajvarjem
<nafisa> njamsi
<nafisa> treba ga je znat nrdit, ne?
<nafisa> pa lepinjo popečt na juhci ...
<nafisa> komi čakam jutro ...
<andrejz> dobr lepinja pa to že
<nafisa> da bomo pekl ...
<nafisa> lepinje
<nafisa> ja, ajvar domač ... izredno dober, andrejz
<nafisa> sem rekla .. kdor zna ... pač zna ...
<andrejz> no bom enkrat pršel probat ;)
<nafisa> in moja mama je za te zadeve carica
<alyosha_> CrazyLemon, zakaj pa komaj po 30. greš u lj?
<nafisa> kar se vloženih stvari tiče
<nafisa> pa sladic
<miha> Quit: You are such a good friend that if we were on a sinking ship together and there  was only one life jacket... I'd miss you heaps and think of you often.
<nafisa> do 30.ga ga čakajo ene gorile v LJ :D
<miha> gangbang?!
<nafisa> kje je GB?
<miha> crazy&gorile?
<nafisa> lolz
<nafisa> CrazyLemon na GB?
<nafisa> to bi pa rada vidla :D
<nafisa> lol
<miha> nafisa: vemo da bi rada vidla, rada to gledas ane
<alyosha_> sploh ne
<alyosha_> nafisa je soudelezenka rada
<alyosha_> glea ne tolko rada
<alyosha_> :D
<nafisa> ah, tko ... gledam bl zarad tega, k že morm ...
<nafisa> mislim ... morm bit ponavad zraven ... je treba bejbi z jošk spermo brisat pa to ...
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_ ker 30.9. se jim izteče rok za vračilo plačila
<CrazyLemon> in nisem reku da grem takrat..ampak če bi mel vpis bi pa šel usput
<CrazyLemon> andrejz pazko needs serious help
 * CrazyLemon off
<alyosha_> CrazyLemon, ma so ti preklicali
<alyosha_> uno naročilo?
<alyosha_> nafisa, as tu?
<nafisa> sem, alyosha_
<nafisa> kolkr mi net Å¡e dela
<nafisa> siolove strani mi ne odpre na siolu
<nafisa> kretenizem
<alyosha_> c c
<alyosha_> nafisa, kolko blizu maš ti servis?
<alyosha_> da bi neki prašala
<alyosha_> da jih ne klciarim:D
<nafisa> ke mona
<alyosha_> in če kdo kaj ve zakaj ma 11.10 neke probleme z grafiko na enem laptopu tu
<alyosha_> na drugem pa ne
<alyosha_> ?
<alyosha_> nafisa, ma sj wem bom policaw bom prej zvedu:D
<nafisa> zakaj jih ne bi poklicu?
<alyosha_> kot da se neki tu menimo pa kombiniramo
<nafisa> mene itak do srede ni v LJ
<alyosha_> ja pa če bi mela tam 10m od doma bi lahko sla prasat ane
<alyosha_> :D
<nafisa> ene 800 m imam ...
<nafisa> v LJ
<nafisa> tak lepi sprehodek, no
<alyosha_> eh jebeš to pol:D
<Hekos> pozna kdo koga k bi delo na ZOTKS
<nafisa> a pozna kdo kak program za virtualno obdelavo frizur?
<Hekos> as a matter of fact......
<Hekos> a Å¡tejejo igrce ? poznam ene par RPGju :D
<Hekos> anyway.. uprašu sm ker bom jih začel šimfat
<miha> ZOTKS?
<Hekos> zveza za tehnično kulturo
<miha> ja to vem
<miha> kaj maš z njimi?
<Hekos> lani sm Å¡ou na evropsko tekmovanje
<Hekos> pa sm jim mogu poslat pol priznanje da so za fotokopirali
<Hekos> ker očitno moj scan po emailu ni dovolj za njih
<miha> lahk bi Å¡el k notarju :)
<Hekos> na vsak način so hotli met original
<miha> kaj češ.. se ti je splačal?
<Hekos> zdej pa eno leto za tem Å¡e niso nazaj poslali
<Hekos> hmm.. dobu sm zoizovo štipendijo posledično xD
<miha> lepo
<miha> vsaj neki
<alyosha_> Hekos, zgubili so ga 100%
<b4jdec> alo, kdo ma tuki amis?
<alyosha_> in ti verjetno nimaš kašnega potrdila al kj da si jim poslal?
<Hekos> mojga in kolegovega
<Hekos> ne.. mogoč še mam kje kak odrezek
<Hekos> od pošte
<Hekos> sam dvomim
<Hekos> mam pa ene par mailov k mi je ženska težila nej pošljem
<alyosha_> jah nikjer ni da si to dejansko poslal
<alyosha_> tk oda boš veretno mogu kr novega dobit
<alyosha_> pa po možnosti plačat
<alyosha_> :)
<Hekos> kk novga dobit
<Hekos> če sm ga dobu v lisboni
<Hekos> oni so mogli dat moje priznanje v dokumentacijo da so dobli stroške povrnjene
<Hekos> če so dobli potem so meli moje priznanje
<Hekos> in če nimajo potdila da so mi poslali pol še majo oni
 * b4jdec gre spat
<b4jdec> lahko noč
<miha> http://www.rawstory.com/rs/2011/09/18/online-gamers-crack-aids-enzyme-puzzle/
<Pepelka> Online gamers crack AIDS enzyme puzzle |  The Raw Story
<kekec> sup
<bedanc> k
<miha> lp
<Sky[x]> lp
<tr43nd> lp
<Grega> lp
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Mitjaa: Kje lahko najdete igre za Ubuntu?  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4293/new/posts/
<Grega> nic mi ni :)
<Grega> nafisa! kak si kaj?
<tr43nd> si ok ?
<Grega> Daj povej,si ok,zdaj ko trkaš na moja vrata,
<Grega> daj povej si ok,skupaj revna sva in bogata
<Grega> daj povej,si ok,je dovolj,da vrjamem vate
<Grega> ..
<Grega> :))
<tr43nd> zivis v zmoti
<tr43nd> al pa furas vinse, ..
<tr43nd> :)
<Grega> am?
<tr43nd> ampak mane ne moti
<tr43nd> ma?
<tr43nd> :) ) )
<Grega> u high boy? :)
<tr43nd> uhh,
<tr43nd> oprosti
<tr43nd> nisem vedel da nafisi pises
<tr43nd> se opravicujem
<tr43nd> :|
<Grega> nic jasno
<Grega> :)
<tr43nd> nis edin
#ubuntu-si 2012-09-10
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Urko: Re: Dokumentacija Ubuntu zdaj tudi v slovenščini  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38782/#p38782
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sasa: Re: Dokumentacija Ubuntu zdaj tudi v slovenščini  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38783/#p38783
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Re: Dokumentacija Ubuntu zdaj tudi v slovenščini  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38784/#p38784
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Dokumentacija Ubuntu zdaj tudi v slovenščini  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38785/#p38785
<sasa84> jutro CrazyLemon ;)
<CrazyLemon> o/
<zdobersek> 'jutro'.
<sasa84> ooo zdobersek, jutro mladi fant
<sasa84> pa Å¡e jutro dz0ny lupastro lynxlynxlynx :)))
<lupastro> enako enako, hvala :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Re: Dokumentacija Ubuntu zdaj tudi v slovenščini  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38786/#p38786
<lynxlynxlynx> jutro
<sasa84> ;)
<marko-_-> keri pedri
<marko-_-> dobro jutro tudi vam, moji predragi prijatelji. Upam da ste spali kot mali utrujen dojenček
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Urko: Re: Dokumentacija Ubuntu zdaj tudi v slovenščini  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38787/#p38787
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_profilepage&v=xjuKnrf86tQ
<Seniorita> I Follow Rivers (Lykke Li) cover by Aleksandra Something & Marko Gregorič - YouTube
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] rock_n_rok: Re: Slobuntu 11.04 beta  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38788/#p38788
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, najs
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ane..kr dobra pevka :)
<sasa84> itak, če ji je ime aleksandra CrazyLemon :P
<sasa84> <---
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 a tebi je tudi ime aleksandra?
 * sasa84 krščena kot saša aleksandra :)
<CrazyLemon> krščena.. lepo te prosim
<sasa84> hihi
<CrazyLemon> kaj ti piše na osebni?
<sasa84> marija
<CrazyLemon> da si krščena kot saša aleksandra??
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sasa84> :>
<sasa84> sam en tipo k kle okol družinska drevesa dela ipd... me pa kliče saša aleksandra :)
<sasa84> drgač sm pa sam saša
<sasa84> mislm...tud neb hotla met dvojnga imena
<CrazyLemon> js pa sm krščen kot dražen alejandro
<CrazyLemon> :)))))
<sasa84> LOL
<sasa84> !g lady gaga
<Seniorita> LADY GAGA | BORN THIS WAY BALL http://www.ladygaga.com/
<sasa84> :D
<CrazyLemon> hence the spanish passion in me!!
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<sasa84> dražen alejandro gaga
<sasa84> ;)
<sasa84> pa ne gagá ampak gága :D
<sasa84> brb
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Ubuntu odslej samo Å¡e na USB in/ali DVD  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38789/#p38789
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: problem z namestitvijo programov  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38790/#p38790
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: 32 bit ali 64 bit?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38791/#p38791
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] lapor: Re: Dokumentacija Ubuntu zdaj tudi v slovenščini  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38792/#p38792
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: 32 bit ali 64 bit?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38793/#p38793
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: problem z namestitvijo programov  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38794/#p38794
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Re: Ubuntu odslej samo Å¡e na USB in/ali DVD  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38795/#p38795
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] nova_smer: Re: Dokumentacija Ubuntu zdaj tudi v slovenščini  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38796/#p38796
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1559-1: GIMP vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1559-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1560-1: Django vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1560-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Re: Dokumentacija Ubuntu zdaj tudi v slovenščini  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38797/#p38797
<lynxlynxlynx> a je že kdo kdaj delal gif animacije?
<lynxlynxlynx> gimp in gifsicle znata, samo nimata nič za zagotavljanje iste postavitve frame-ov
<lynxlynxlynx> neuporabno za fotke, ker premikaš roke
<CrazyLemon> neki malega že
<CrazyLemon> gimp ima nekaj pluginov za animacijo
<uni4dfx> v gimpu z gifi delat je nočna mora
<CrazyLemon> .gif sux v vsakem primeru :)
<uni4dfx> true
<uni4dfx> a pozna kdo kak dobr linux za SetTop boxe?
<CrazyLemon> ta k ga siol uporablja je stabilen
<CrazyLemon> sam sm pozabu kaj je to za en sw :)
<lynxlynxlynx> sej pravim, v gimpu je en dva tri, samo nič o poravnavi
<lynxlynxlynx> par MP fotk pa ne bi na roke ravnal
<CrazyLemon> http://www.netgem.com/linux-community.php
<Seniorita> Linux Community
<CrazyLemon> al pa greš na kak xbmc
<CrazyLemon> myth tv
<CrazyLemon> ipd :)
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon a podpira HelloTV
<uni4dfx> http://www.cjhellovision.com/
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx kaj za vraga je hellotv?        hello kitty tv station? :>
<Seniorita> CJ��κ���:::���� �ְ��� ����Ʈ �÷��� ����
<CrazyLemon> dej nehi s temi korejskimi hieroglifi :D
<uni4dfx> to je njihov "siol" ;)
<uni4dfx> settopbox ma not ethernet, ampak v manualu piše da je sam za VoIP telefon prklopt
<uni4dfx> js pa v to mal dvomim in sm prepričan da bi se dal kak internet not napelat če bi mel taprav software
<uni4dfx> vprašanje edin če bi se dal še zmer TV gledat normalno tko k prej vse :D
<CrazyLemon> z drugimi besedami..dolgčas ti je :D
<uni4dfx> sploh ne! tle je tok tehnologije da nbenmu geeku nav nikol dolgčas :D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Urko: Re: Dokumentacija Ubuntu zdaj tudi v slovenščini  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38798/#p38798
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] mat3j: Re: Dokumentacija Ubuntu zdaj tudi v slovenščini  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38799/#p38799
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1561-1: ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1561-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Re: Dokumentacija Ubuntu zdaj tudi v slovenščini  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38800/#p38800
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] nova_smer: Re: Dokumentacija Ubuntu zdaj tudi v slovenščini  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38801/#p38801
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] nova_smer: Re: Slobuntu 10.10.2  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38802/#p38802
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Dokumentacija Ubuntu zdaj tudi v slovenščini  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38803/#p38803
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Slobuntu 10.10.2  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38804/#p38804
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Ubuntu odslej samo Å¡e na USB in/ali DVD  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38805/#p38805
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM http://ubuntuone.com/5qR0rsl06kTnuvdA1IqkJU
<LorD_DDooM> Tista it's free pozicija mi je rahlo sumljiva :)
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<CrazyLemon> to je bil moj namen!
<CrazyLemon> ampak žalostno da ob tako čudovitem designu ti opaziš samo "its free " napis
<CrazyLemon> ŽALOSTNO
<CrazyLemon> :/
<LorD_DDooM> A to bodo zdaj teamski dresi ali si se samo v gimpu igral?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Urko: Re: Dokumentacija Ubuntu zdaj tudi v slovenščini  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38806/#p38806
<CrazyLemon> teamski ne..sej sva sam midva z andrejem ki kolesariva.. sam se mi je zdelo fajn če piše 'team' :) ..ker mam enga takega k piše "TEAM" in se ful pomembno počutim ko sem na kolesu :))
<CrazyLemon> drugač pa inkscape ftw :D
<LorD_DDooM> Kul kul, jaz se tudi priporočam za kak kos :)
<CrazyLemon> no sej ti lahk dam PDF pa pošlješ žolni da ti izdelajo če maš odveč kakega stotaka
<CrazyLemon> pa se pofotkaš da vidimo kako to zgleda..pa če se nam splača :>
<LorD_DDooM> :P
<LorD_DDooM> Bom skopiral pa jutri Brajkoviču pokazal, sem na vikendu cel teden, pa sva soseda :P
<CrazyLemon> aja
<CrazyLemon> no..če bo kdaj rabu kak design za dres
<CrazyLemon> <--
<CrazyLemon> :>
<LorD_DDooM> :>
<CrazyLemon> a maš zidanico?? :)
<LorD_DDooM> Mhm
<LorD_DDooM> Proper belokransko
<CrazyLemon> kul.. a ste belokranjci? :)
<zdobersek> ja omg, kter dizajn
<zdobersek> izpades ko korenje na cesti.
<CrazyLemon> hates gonna hate!
<LorD_DDooM> CrazyLemon: Ne, smo avtohtoni Ljublančani.
<CrazyLemon> ah..lublančani ki obožujejo metliško črnino :D
<zdobersek> haters*
<lynxlynxlynx> free ass
<CrazyLemon> OR!
<CrazyLemon> free ubuntu!
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sasa: Re: Dokumentacija Ubuntu zdaj tudi v slovenščini  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38807/#p38807
<sasa84> juhuuuu
 * LorD_DDooM hugs sasa84  gently
<sasa84> ooooo
 * sasa84 hugs LorD_DDooM back ;)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, MišiLemon... povej kej
<morter> test
<sasa84> *failed*
<dz0ny> damm polnoč skoraj, paše še enkrat erjavca malo poslušat http://t.co/V1IeMzL0
<dz0ny> Day 3 Closing of the Bled Strategic Forum ker seniorita spet stavka, erjavec se gre sloglenščino
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1527-2: XML-RPC for C and C++ vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1527-2/
<CrazyLemon> sup sasa84
<sasa84> dz0ny, dhjir fhends :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ma bo bo
<sasa84> ti? a si kej priden?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 pošlji mi ZS na forumu :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 bl ne :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a zdej bova sajbrala prek zs al kaj? :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 we're taking it slow :>
<sasa84> ok
<sasa84> sam d se en bova pol ohladila a veš :P
<sasa84> no, maš ZS :P
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1562-1: Linux kernel (Natty backport) vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1562-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1563-1: Linux kernel (Oneiric backport) vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1563-1/
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 kul..tnx
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Zasebna sporočila  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38808/#p38808
#ubuntu-si 2012-09-11
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<lupastro> tudi tebi :)
<sasa84> ooo lupastro :)
<sasa84> dobro jutro ;)
<sasa84> evo, BigWhale je tud otroke že v šolo odpelu :P
<BigWhale> ja, ze precej bolj zgodi :D
<sasa84> ampak Å¡e zmer ob bolj "humani uri" :P
<sasa84> zdj k začnejo 8:20 otroc zihr ne zehajo več prvo uro, ampak vsi zavzeto poslušajo učiteljico in so oh in sploh vedoželjni kot 20 minut prej :P
<BigWhale> pr nas zacenjajo ob 8:20 ze kr neki cajta
<dz0ny> sasa84 to je samo pri nas(not.) da smo morali biti ob 7:30 ze vsoli
<sasa84> baje so to naredil zarad predur
<CrazyLemon> sej je prav da se začne že ob 7.15 pouk
<sasa84> more bit red
<sasa84> jutro zdobersek, mladi fant
<sasa84> jutro CrazyLemon, MišiLemon <3
<zdobersek> lol
<sasa84> :D
<zdobersek> ob 6.30 sem vcasih bil pred solo
<zdobersek> pozimi sem na mrzlem sedel, hisniku se je pa jebal zame, kaj sele ministru za solstvo
<sasa84> zdobersek, ti si mel že 9letko?
<zdobersek> sasa84: zadnja 3 leta AFAIR
<sasa84> aha
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek jah..to ker si šel v čudno šolo
<CrazyLemon> mi tudi če smo prišli ob 6.30 (kar smo vedno)
<CrazyLemon> je bila Å¡ola vedno odprta
<CrazyLemon> in jutro sasa84 :)
<lynxlynxlynx> Speakers fee, typically $US 1000 per day.  :S
<lynxlynxlynx> se bolj splača bit promotor kot pa razvijalc
<CrazyLemon> govoriš 5x na mesec..imaš plačane stroške.. ne bi bilo slabo ne :)
<CrazyLemon> kje je zdaj uni4dfx     https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/427929_473794789306066_2137771056_n.jpg
<lynxlynxlynx> :)
<CrazyLemon> http://www.indiegogo.com/nexphone
<Seniorita> NexPhone: The brain in your pocket. -- Indiegogo
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Urko: Brisanje profila...  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38809/#p38809
<CrazyLemon> there is a god!!!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<lynxlynxlynx> a misliš, da ne bo ustvaril novega?
<CrazyLemon> on se ne more skrit.. ima značilen stil pisanja :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] kmmi: Re: Dokumentacija Ubuntu zdaj tudi v slovenščini  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38810/#p38810
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, brišiiiii :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ja? :D
<sasa84> mhm ;)
<sasa84> ne, al pa zafrkn ga...reč d se ne da :P
<sasa84> nč, zdj pa šibam na kosilce
<sasa84> priden bodi ta cajt CrazyLemon :)
<sasa84> *mah-mah*
<lynxlynxlynx> za integriteto foruma je pomoje bolje, da se samo preimenuje uporabnika in pobriše profilne podatke
<CrazyLemon> niti 12 ura ni..kako kosilo
<lynxlynxlynx> recimo v anon_coward1
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Brisanje profila...  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38811/#p38811
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: malo bolj diplomatsko odgovori, reci da se da zbrisat profil objav pa ne :)
<dz0ny> pa nekdo me bo fentu zarad vejc
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny čemu diplomatsko?
<CrazyLemon> v bistvu..to kar sem napisal je zelo diplomatsko :D
<CrazyLemon> a nisi vidu "lep pozdrav" na koncu? :>
<dz0ny> zihr tolče po tipkovnici kok so ti na ubuntu tečni
<CrazyLemon> no sej prav.. sej je že omenil kako sem bil neprijazen ter zakaj sploh obstaja ubuntu-si kanal če mu noben ne pomaga
<CrazyLemon> in zdaj hoče da zbrišem to kar je napisal..
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Urko: Re: Brisanje profila...  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38812/#p38812
<lynxlynxlynx> 9. Več identitet: Dovoljeno vam je odpreti samo en uporabniški račun. Če bi radi zamenjali uporabniško ime, pišite upravniku. V primeru, da bo ugotovljeno, da nekdo uporablja več računov oz. objavlja pod različnimi imeni, bo brez opozorila izobčen.
<lynxlynxlynx> dej predlagi mu preimenovanje, no
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Urko: Re: Dokumentacija Ubuntu zdaj tudi v slovenščini  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38813/#p38813
<lynxlynxlynx> hah
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Brisanje profila...  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38814/#p38814
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Urko: Re: Brisanje profila...  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38815/#p38815
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Brisanje profila...  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38816/#p38816
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] MATJA_KAE_92: Re: Brisanje profila...  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38817/#p38817
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Urko: Re: Brisanje profila...  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38818/#p38818
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Urko: Re: Brisanje profila...  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38819/#p38819
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Urko: Re: Prodam 4GB DDR2 rama ter grafično GeForce 7600GT  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38820/#p38820
<zdobersek> ja omg, benajte ga
<zdobersek> ta nexphone zgelda kul, edino NexLaptop dock je zgresen
<zdobersek> telefon kao prklopis na zadnjo stran ekrana, pa uleti mim model (recmo mu Ropar), sname telefon in leti naprej.
<zdobersek> ?!
<CrazyLemon> IMO vse skupaj je zgrešeno
<CrazyLemon> ta nexphone je tko kot da bi js oblikoval telefon in vse kar spada zraven
<CrazyLemon> in dal na indiego če kdo financira
<zdobersek> ... ampak se Ubuntu tisijo zraven!
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Brisanje profila...  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38821/#p38821
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Kayaker: Re: 32 bit ali 64 bit?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38822/#p38822
<lupastro> o ma imate simpatične debate na forumu
<lupastro> CrazyLemon:  ti fašist jedan, izbriši moj emšo pri priči, ker želim bit 10 let mlajši, če tega ne narediš, se bom pozanimal, kako lahko ukrepam zoper tebe, ker me ne ubogaš na ukaz!
<lupastro> :P
<CrazyLemon> lupastro spravil te bom v leto 0!
<CrazyLemon> in ne bom ti menjal plenic..o ne!
<lupastro> sej sem vedel, da si tak!
<lupastro> bom podiral kupčke po tebi, boš videl
<lynxlynxlynx> :)
<lupastro> lynxlynxlynx: vidiš kakšne imamo tukaj? :D
<lupastro> tako to ne gre :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Prvi Software Freedom Day v Sloveniji  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38823/#p38823
<CrazyLemon> great
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek !!
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Urko: Re: Brisanje profila...  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38824/#p38824
<lupastro> ammmm...... CrazyLemon pa dej človeku razloži, ker ne razume, kaj si tak, da vse informacije zase držiš....
<CrazyLemon> lupastro evo ..razloži mu ti :)
<Jork> sej lahko kr ti razložiš
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: hva?
<Jork> lol:D
<lupastro> kaj jaz?
<lupastro> komu
<lupastro> kje
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] MATJA_KAE_92: Re: Brisanje profila...  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38825/#p38825
<dz0ny> uff to be še afera uporabnik crazylemon kratil človekove pravice #kanala press
<lynxlynxlynx> ej, za tale freedom day se na fsfe-sl listi merijo tiči err zbirajo nabori znanj
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek plugin ne dela!!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: na Svetu bos!
<zdobersek> k Nusi Lesar te bomo postavl!
<lupastro> ej, ma to na forumu je zajebancija, a?
<lupastro> ne resno?
<zdobersek> plugin dela, encoding je zjeban v bazi
<zdobersek> in tega /me ni kriv.
<CrazyLemon> BLAH!
<CrazyLemon> pof.... dolgi pomišljaji
<CrazyLemon> torej Jork .. če zbrišem vse tvoje poste... bo zgledala tema nekako takole "crazylemon se krega sam s sabo.. andrejz odgovarja sam sebi.. etc."
<zdobersek> sem ti reku, da nisem jst kriv.
<CrazyLemon> torej..postov ti ne morem zbrisat..kot sem ti že napisal
<CrazyLemon> uporabniško ime ti bom zamenjal
<Jork> ma to je salb izgovor
<CrazyLemon> gesla pa maila ti pa tudi ne mislim spreminjat
<Jork> pa zbriši še njegove ane
<CrazyLemon> ker je to tvoja stvar
<Jork> ne vem zakaj je to tko težko?
<zdobersek> spet, CrazyLemon?
<zdobersek> aja? prvic pa ni blo problem sasi maila spreminjat?!
<CrazyLemon> zakaj za vraga bi brisal njegove? torej moram brisat vse poste v katerih si ti sodeloval.. kar pa ne mislim počet
<Jork> mojih postov je zelo malo
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek shush..musarjeva bere
<CrazyLemon> tvojih postov je 88
<lynxlynxlynx> škoda izgube vsebine, čeprav je mogoče zanič
<Jork> skoraj nič
<CrazyLemon> kar ni malo
<Jork> za 5min dela da jih zbrišeš
<Jork> ne vem zakaj mate to tolk proti? tega ne razumem
<Jork> pač ne želim biti več na seznamu to je vse
<lynxlynxlynx> to je čist kul
<lupastro> zdej ti je razložil, česa tle ne razumeš?
<lupastro> CrazyLemon: spremeni up.ime na pinkopallino in zamenjaj mail....pa boš imel mir
<lynxlynxlynx> samo dopovedat si ne znaš, da ima izbris stranske posledice, kar ti želiš pa se da naredit z milejšimi ukrepi
<lupastro> brezveze se kregat
<Jork> uporabniškega imen ne morem spremeniti niti maila sem poizkušal pa nisem našel
<Jork> stranske posledice so pa minimalne.
<Jork> ne vem v čem fora nekoga silit da ostane tam kjer ne želi?
<Jork> kaj imate od tega tud ne vem
<Jork> in kje je tukaj vaša prijaznost s katero se tako radi hvalite ?
<CrazyLemon> https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/user/574/identity/     <- tukaj imaš za zamenjat mail
<Seniorita> Urko - profil - Ubuntu.si forum
<CrazyLemon> in noben te ne sili da obiskuješ stran :)
<Jork> in kje za spremenitev uporabniškega imena?
<CrazyLemon> <--
<lupastro> razen seveda CrazyLemon-a....
<Jork> ja vi me silite da sem na vašem seznamu če tega ne želim
<Jork> torej me vi silite da sem tam ne jst
<lynxlynxlynx> ...
<Jork> jst hočem sam izbris profila
<lupastro> jah tudi v vrtcu imajo še vedno tvoj karton pa če hočeš ali ne...
<lupastro> mislim, kot ustanovi
<Jork> ah dej nehi s takimi, nism v vrtcu
<lupastro> ammmm
<lynxlynxlynx> resist
<Jork> če mi ostali forumi to omogčajo potem mi tudi vi lahko, sam problem je v tem da nočete
<Jork> in v tem ne vidim smisla
<lynxlynxlynx> ga nočeš videt, sej je blo že njkrat povedan
<Jork> in kako naj pol jst upoštevam vaše želje če vi mojin nočete?
<lynxlynxlynx> in podobno bi reagirali na mnogih drugih forumih
<Jork> mojih*
<Jork> do sedaj so mi še na vseh forumih brezproblema zbrisal profil na željo sam tuki so neke komplikacije po nepotrebnem
<lynxlynxlynx> mi nimamo želja
<Jork> aha vi imate torej samo zahteve?
<lynxlynxlynx> ti s precej agresivnim vedenjem pričakuješ, da boš vzbudil prijaznost, kar je že v osnovi faljeno
<CrazyLemon> spremenil sem ti uporabniško ime in email
<lynxlynxlynx> ne, samo ti imaš želje, ostalo je že v javni domeni
<Jork> moje vedenje nima veze z mojo željo
<lynxlynxlynx> ima pa precej z reakcijami
<Jork> tako kot tovje zdele
<CrazyLemon> lol @ uporabnik 2156
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Izbris uporabnika iz foruma  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38826/#p38826
<CrazyLemon> ima kdo čas 16.9 ?? :)
<lupastro> Ubuntu forum in izbrisani, jutrišnji članek v Delu
<CrazyLemon> lupastro :)))
<CrazyLemon> sam lynxlynxlynx je pa faca
<CrazyLemon> in bo urko znorel ko vidi njegov nick :D
<lupastro> why?
<CrazyLemon> lupastro poglej zadnjega registriranega uporabnika na forumu :D
<lupastro> :)
<CrazyLemon> Poskusili ste dostopati do domene www.bing.com, vendar ste namesto te domene dosegli strežnik, ki se izdaja za domeno a248.e.akamai.net. Do tega je morda prišlo zaradi napačne konfiguracije v strežniku ali resnejšega razloga. Morda vas poskuša napadalec v omrežju pripraviti do tega, da bi obiskali lažno (in morda škodljivo) različico domene www.bing.com.
<CrazyLemon> haha
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Urko: Re: Brisanje profila...  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38827/#p38827
<zdobersek> lol ^
<zdobersek> zdej smo prisl ze na krajo identitete :>
<CrazyLemon> zakaj? uporabnik z uporabniškim imenom ne obstaja.. tko da se lahko drug komot registrira :D
<zdobersek> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTE4MTg
<Seniorita> [Phoronix] Shuttleworth Tosses $1M Behind Open-Source Project
<zdobersek> Shuttlavreden se ma denarja.
<CrazyLemon> no way
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Urko: Re: 32 bit ali 64 bit?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38828/#p38828
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1548-2: Firefox regression  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1548-2/
<lynxlynxlynx> in kater je tisti floss project?
<lynxlynxlynx> phoronix si ne zasluži, da kliknem na link
<zdobersek> vseckam.
<zdobersek> http://www.inktank.com/ http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ceph
<Seniorita> Inktank: Delivering the Future of Storage
<lynxlynxlynx> kul
<lynxlynxlynx> nič zaradi česar bi buntujevci še bolj na*li
<CrazyLemon> na*li ?
<zdobersek> nafli?
<zdobersek> http://www.amazon.co.uk/product-reviews/B000KKNQBK/ref=cm_cr_dp_hist_one?ie=UTF8&filterBy=addOneStar&showViewpoints=0
<Seniorita> Amazon.co.uk: Customer Reviews: Veet for Men Hair Removal Gel Creme 200 ml
<zdobersek> omg, smeh s polnim trebuhom ... boli ...
<CrazyLemon> ahahahaha
<lynxlynxlynx> jeba
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] _Mitto_: ZDAJ PA DOST'! - festival za spremembe  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38829/#p38829
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Izbris uporabnika iz foruma  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38830/#p38830
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Izbris uporabnika iz foruma  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38831/#p38831
<alyosha> a mi kdo lahko pove kje dobim official ubuntu font
<alyosha> na pagu od ubuntuja sem neki sicer dobu
<alyosha> ampak so samo male črke
<alyosha> ni velikkih
<Aseq> http://font.ubuntu.com/
<Seniorita> Ubuntu Font Family
<CrazyLemon> za zdownloadat ali za uporabit na spletni strani?
<Aseq> sej je isto
<Aseq> ce jo hoces uporabit na strani jo zdownloadas in @font-faceas
<lynxlynxlynx> font-faeces :D
<CrazyLemon> ni isto..čemu bi nabijal sebi promet če lahko googleu :D
<alyosha> za v gimpa
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx js kar nemorem verjet
<alyosha> in ne nimam notri ubuntu fonta po defaultu
<alyosha> :)
<CrazyLemon> na družabnem omrežju si!
<CrazyLemon> :)
<lynxlynxlynx> na fb sm že neki časa, g+ je pa fajn za video konference
<lynxlynxlynx> desktop sharing dela celo meni
<CrazyLemon> a nisi ti bil anti social networks? :)
<lynxlynxlynx> niti ne, moti me samo neprevidnost ljudi
<zdobersek> i said, social networks are for wimps.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek yet..you are on google+
<zdobersek> Google+ is not a social network.
<zdobersek> Only a network.
<ziga555> ne google+ je pašteta
<zdobersek> http://www.engadget.com/2012/09/11/samsung-galaxy-s-iii-drops-to-99-on-amazon-for-a-very-limited/
<Seniorita> Samsung Galaxy S III drops to $99 on Amazon for a 'very limited time only' -- Engadget
<zdobersek> catch: US of A
<ziga555> Nokia lumia 920 bi znala biti zanimiva
<CrazyLemon> not
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek
<ziga555> zakaj?
<CrazyLemon> čist možno je da bo sestavi.si imel n7
<CrazyLemon> zelo kmalu :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: €?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek $ =€
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.445968498779367.103066.267691746607044&type=1
<Seniorita> Nexus! Kdo bi ga imel? | Facebook
<ziga555> spet android
<zdobersek> 'Cena za tega 249€'
<zdobersek> kateri pa je 'ta'?!?!
<CrazyLemon> ta..na sliki!
<ziga555> mimogrede kaj je n7?
<CrazyLemon> klikni na link pa boš zvedel? :)
<zdobersek> torej ze razpakiran in rabljen! :>
<CrazyLemon> ni rabljen..sej vidiš da ni vklopljen :>
<ziga555> Meh, jaz mam 10" tabletko (Iconia), laufa gor tudi ubuntu in backtrack...
<ziga555> Me niti malo ne mika tale google jajček
<CrazyLemon> ziga555 ti si moj idol!
<ziga555> Ja, sedaj si lahko moj prijatelj ;)
<ziga555> Lol
<CrazyLemon> A že?
<CrazyLemon> Ne vem če sem pripravljen :/
<yang> kaksen nexus je to , pise samo nexus7
<yang> to je bolj kot tablica ?
<ziga555> aha
<CrazyLemon> yang to je tablica.
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> nekoč je bila best buy.. zdaj ne vem če to še velja..glede na amazonovo neverjetno ponudbo :)
<CrazyLemon> http://carscoop.blogspot.com/2012/09/this-is-what-happens-when-you-fall.html
<Seniorita> This is What Happens When You Fall Asleep on a Motorcycle - Carscoop
<CrazyLemon> ni pametno spat na motorju
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon>  kakšno srečo je mela
<CrazyLemon> http://www.pcpro.co.uk/blogs/2012/09/11/how-to-compromise-your-web-security-in-one-stupid-step/
<CrazyLemon> lmao
<Seniorita> How to compromise your web security in one stupid step  | PC Pro blog
<CrazyLemon> http://bildr.no/image/1271780.jpeg
<dz0ny> 9gag?
<dz0ny> a uno si videl ko cigani petko v kobi stlačjo pa po ljubljani furajo
<dz0ny> http://techcrunch.com/2012/09/11/mark-zuckerberg-our-biggest-mistake-with-mobile-was-betting-too-much-on-html5/
<Seniorita> Mark Zuckerberg: Our Biggest Mistake Was Was Betting Too Much On HTML5  |  TechCrunch
<dz0ny> http://9gag.com/gag/5327267?#_=_
<Seniorita> 9GAG - Meanwhile in Slovenia
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny jp :D
<dz0ny> https://twitter.com/urosvensek/status/245640113072267264 predvidevam da so fuzbalerji zgubil
<Seniorita> Twitter / urosvensek: Nekaj takega so danes z nami ...
<CrazyLemon> jp..v zadnjih sekundah
<dz0ny> heh za sašo http://www.appacademy.io/
<Seniorita> App Academy
<dz0ny> hm baje se nam obeta zlom zahodnega sistema v letu 2013 by MIT http://www.technologyreview.com/view/425019/the-cause-of-riots-and-the-price-of-food/
<Seniorita> The Cause Of Riots And The Price of Food  - Technology Review
<sasa84> juhuuuuuuuuuuuuu
#ubuntu-si 2012-09-12
<uni4dfx> aj kdo tu
<uni4dfx> zdobersek a ti mogoče veš kako CUPS deluje prek mreže :D
<uni4dfx> ni mi jasno a je treba printer driver inštalerat na server al na client al na oba
<lupastro> ojla
<lupastro> kolkor sem jaz to počel, se je inštaliralo sam na server
<lupastro> delaš preko web vmesnika ne?
<zdobersek> imo rabis sam na serverju
<uni4dfx> lupastro js sm tud tko mislu sam pol mi v winsih zateži da hoče tud driver
<lupastro> winsih?
<uni4dfx> linux cups server --> windows client
<lupastro> a sem mislil, da govorimo sam o linuxu
<lupastro> windows client sploh ne uporablja cupsa
<uni4dfx> lahko ga
<uni4dfx> prek http
<lupastro> kot print server?
<uni4dfx> ja "network printer"
<lupastro> do sedaj še nisem naletel na nič takega
<uni4dfx> a poznaš ipp urlje?
<uni4dfx> ipp://server/printers/printer_name
<lupastro> v vseh primerih, ko sem imel network printerje, sem se povezal direktno gor, ali preko printer serverja
<uni4dfx> no v winsih vpišeš isto sam namest ipp daš http
<uni4dfx> načeloma dela
<lupastro> no, v winsih vsekakor instaliraj dirverje
<lupastro> driverje
<uni4dfx> sepravi na obeh
<zdobersek> bleh, windows!
<uni4dfx> fora je da probavam z openwrtjem narest print server
<uni4dfx> in jasno je z winsi problem
<lupastro> sicer sem ostal še na xp-jih ampak ko daš new printer, mu določiš port oz. tam daš IP
<lupastro> ma neeeee
<lupastro> Å¡ibam na teren
<uni4dfx> have fun
<lupastro> se tipkamo kaj kasneje, lep dan vsem želim :)
<sasa84> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9bZkp7q19f0
<Seniorita> PSY - GANGNAM STYLE (강남스타일) M/V - YouTube
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<sasa84> jutro lupastro zdobersek uni4dfx (zate verjetno ni glih jutro) CrazyLemon (ki še ni vstal) BigWhale (ki je že peljal otroke v šolo) dz0ny lynxlynxlynx
<sasa84> :D
<zdobersek> jutro sasa84
<lynxlynxlynx> ooooooj
<sasa84> oooo, zdobersek mladi fant!
<sasa84> helou lynxlynxlynx ;)
<uni4dfx> lp sasa84
<sasa84> elow ;)
<BigWhale> kako je pa lupastro jutro?
<sasa84> uni4dfx, zgorn link je zate :D
<sasa84> BigWhale, lupastro jutro je lupastrasto :)
<BigWhale> aha
<BigWhale> nisem vajen takih
<sasa84> BigWhale, dns si vstal ob nehumani ur in je vse narobe :P
<BigWhale> ja res je
<uni4dfx> sasa84 hvala ampak sm ga že kr sit k ga tolk poslušajo tle :D
<uni4dfx> včeri je en na biciklu poslušu k je šu mim
<uni4dfx> pol se je pa smeju k sm začel plesat :D
<sasa84> uni4dfx, jaz sem ga dns zjutri prvič slišala in je blo sam...WTF?!
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> ampak...komad je pa nalezljiv, sem ga že2x dala na repeat :P
<uni4dfx> Eh screw komad... Hyuna <3
<uni4dfx> :D
<sasa84> uni4dfx, a to je un pikaču glas? :)
<uni4dfx> Hyuna je una rdečelaska
<sasa84> a tem komadu od tega modela ma gla skt pikaču :)
<sasa84> zdj pa en drug komad poslušam...je pa ful bolš
<uni4dfx> sasa84 če bi rada slišala pikaču glas prešalti na jpop :D
<sasa84> a nayan nyan mucica je japon. al korejska?
<sasa84> nyan nyan
<uni4dfx> jap.
<sasa84> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gcjosu9C0us
<Seniorita> Slovenian Nyan Cat - YouTube
<sasa84> najbolš je pa komentar spodi
<sasa84> this vid is fake. no way the cat could fly straight for﻿ 1:40 min and still be in Slovenia
<sasa84> :D
<uni4dfx> lol
<zdobersek> lol!
<uni4dfx> sasa http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uKS8MeTGGAQ
<Seniorita> Sailor Moon Sailor Stars - Merry Christmas~03 Seija ga machi ni yatte kuru - YouTube
<uni4dfx> sasa84 kolk mislš da je stara? :D
<zdobersek> 43!
<uni4dfx> zdobersek bliz, zdej je 44
<uni4dfx> je pa res da je blo to nek okol 1995 posnet
<dz0ny> dz0ny: je ravno opravil vse razgovore, jutro :)
<dz0ny> uni4dfx: se še vedno igraš z print serverjem?
<uni4dfx> dz0ny mal sm že obupov :P
<uni4dfx> maš kako idejo?
<dz0ny> cups ima ipp, printer dodaš ročno v win
<sasa84> uni4dfx, 44 let ma pevka?
<uni4dfx> dz0ny sm probu pa ni delal, verjetno zato ker ni driverja za uno arhitekturo k je na openwrt
<dz0ny> greš pod tisaklnik dodaš network printer (ne rabiš driverjev)
<uni4dfx> sasa84 zde, takrat je bla kakih 25
<zdobersek> sasa84: ko je posnela komad, je mela tam okol 27
<uni4dfx> al pa 27 ja
<sasa84> no, tud 27 ji neb dal :)
<zdobersek> ma glas ko ona mala lana
<zdobersek> kva je ze blo ... SLO ima talent
<uni4dfx> dz0ny v glavnem ni delal, job je nardil na serverju ampak nč ni pršlo do printerja
<dz0ny> kateri tiskalnik
<dz0ny> hp grejo čist normalno
<dz0ny> http://screencloud.net/v/4Nax
<Seniorita> ScreenCloud:		Screenshots
<dz0ny> jaz imam preko tomatousb
<uni4dfx> dz0ny Samsung CLX-3185k
<dz0ny> uni4dfx: laserski?
<uni4dfx> dz0ny laser barvni ja
<dz0ny> probi namesto cups un ipp proxy strežnik
<dz0ny> http://p910nd.sourceforge.net/
<Seniorita> p910nd
<uni4dfx> dz0ny bom Å¡e to pol ja
<dz0ny> \ /usr/sbin/p910nd -b -f /dev/usb/lp1 1
<dz0ny> e prej bi pa pogledal če ti sploh zazna usb
<uni4dfx> dz0ny to ga k piše v dmesg vse lepo in tud /dev/usb/lp0 nardi
<dz0ny> pol probi z p910
<dz0ny> to je dumm proxy
<uni4dfx> vem ja brez spoolinga, kar je še bolš
<uni4dfx> dz0ny hmm sam kaj pa scanner :D
<dz0ny> skener ne gre nikjer, razen če imaš ločen web strežnik
<dz0ny> za hp se da
<dz0ny> za ostalo ne vem
<uni4dfx> seprav za samsunga pa no-go
<dz0ny> ma samsung kakšen opsen source driver
<dz0ny> open
<uni4dfx> nope
<uni4dfx> sam neka binary jajca k Å¡e na x86 komi delajo
<dz0ny> potem verjetno ne
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 nič jutro..napiši raje novico http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/09/ubuntu-one-music-store-launches-online?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+d0od+%28OMG%21+Ubuntu%21%29
<Seniorita> Ubuntu One Launches Online Music Store | OMG! Ubuntu!
<sasa84> ooo jutro CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> nič jutro sem reku! nič!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> uni4dfx, kok pa v latexu/lyx nrdiš, da ti ne napiše chapter oz. da so prevedeni naslovi, npr. reference namest referenc ipd?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 a ti pišeš diplomsko.. again? :D
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> aaa
<sasa84> \def\biblioname{Liretaura}
<sasa84> literatura*
<sasa84> sam v lyx...bo treba mal razmislt
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Ubuntu odslej samo Å¡e na USB in/ali DVD  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38832/#p38832
<zdobersek> dans je mel pa nekdo na FDVju izpit :>
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek L
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon:
<zdobersek> ?
<CrazyLemon> Ł!
<zdobersek> ?!
<CrazyLemon> !_
<zdobersek> ZJASNI SE CLOVEK
<CrazyLemon> jasen sem kot poletni dan!
<zdobersek> mhm.
<ans> integration tests are a scam, lol
<CrazyLemon> http://developers.slashdot.org/story/12/09/12/0048209/is-a-computer-science-degree-worth-getting-anymore
<Pepelka> Is a Computer Science Degree Worth Getting Anymore? - Slashdot
<lynxlynxlynx> good good ;)
<zekoZeko> Zdravo.
 * CrazyLemon skrije korenje
<zekoZeko> boljs ja
<zekoZeko> eno vprasanje mam
<zekoZeko> ce kdo slucajno ve
<zekoZeko> mam eno masino z nvidia graficno, ki sem jo nadgradil na QQ
<zekoZeko> prej sem uporabljal njihov blob, ki se je zdaj nadgradil, ampak od grub-a do ko se pozenejo X ni vec nobenega outputa
<zekoZeko> drgac dela OK
<zekoZeko> any ideas?
<CrazyLemon> ja..QQ ni stable :)
<zekoZeko> jaz sem mal lesen kar se tice teh KMS stvari pa tega
<zekoZeko> vem da ni
<uni4dfx> nomodeset?
<zekoZeko> je vkljucen ja
<zekoZeko> sam mal bom pejstnu grub config
<zekoZeko> #GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash nomodeset video=uvesafb:mode_option=1280x1024-24,mtrr=3,scroll=ywrap"
<zekoZeko> to je blo
<zekoZeko> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<zekoZeko> tko ni nic bolje
<uni4dfx> kaj če daš stran splash
<zekoZeko> sklepam, da bo pol nek output hehe
<zekoZeko> v bistvu tko k je zdej mam VGA ubuntu logo ob bootu
<zekoZeko> sam bi blo lepo ce bi bil na polni locljivosti monitorja
<uni4dfx> na nvidii? ha
<zekoZeko> dunno
<zekoZeko> o nouveau sploh dela zadost dobro za unity?
<CrazyLemon> emm.. a je Å¡e vedno prisoten ugly plymouth ? :)
<zekoZeko> k prej sem ga poskusil vklopit pa je slo sam 1024x768 in zlo pocasno vse skupi.
<uni4dfx> zekoZeko nouveau ni niti vredn probavat
<zekoZeko> hvala
<zekoZeko> drgac graficna je, sam da pogledam
<zekoZeko> neki zlo poceni kupljeno pred kakim letom
<zekoZeko> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GT218 [GeForce 210] (rev a2) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
<uni4dfx> za linux se ti bol splača nabavt ATI
<zekoZeko> ja sam ne mislim nic nabavljat, ker tole cist zadosca
<zekoZeko> :)
<uni4dfx> ja no če ti dela kul pol itak da nima smisla
<zekoZeko> no sej kakor sem rekel, za silo bo tut tko OK
<zekoZeko> k prav vem da bi prileznica tezila prvic naslednjic ko bi bootala in bi bla tko minuto tema preden se X pozene.
<zekoZeko> OTOH, bug zarad katerga sem sploh upgradal je pa na sreco zgleda odpravljen
<zekoZeko> LO aplikacije so se namrec cudno prikazovale v unity launcherju al kako se rece temu docku pravilno
<lynxlynxlynx> prezgodi za obupavat
<lynxlynxlynx> res probi brez splash in poglej kaj gre narobe
<lynxlynxlynx> magari začasno x nastavi na veso
<zekoZeko> sej X dela
<zekoZeko> z nvidia blobom
<zekoZeko> cist OK
<zekoZeko> sam da do tja pride je tema
<lynxlynxlynx> pol pa res samo splash za stran
<lynxlynxlynx> bo vsaj wall of text
<zekoZeko> hehe
<lynxlynxlynx> nimaš občutka, da se nič ne dogaja
<zekoZeko> ma ne sej se disk slisi ko praska k prtegnen
<zekoZeko> pa kot sem reku, se mi zdi da zdej v zadnjem poskusu je celo bil ubuntu logo v VGA locljivosti
<zekoZeko> sam je ze kaki dve uri nazaj kar sem probu, vmes sem mel druge stvari za pocet
<zekoZeko> moram pa pohvalt ubuntujevce, PP je bil 1 mesec pred izidom bstveno bolj v razsutem stanju
<zekoZeko> tole pa kar lepo dela
<zekoZeko> no pa se eno vprasanje, nepovezano
<zekoZeko> a je treba kaj posebej nastavit, da dela zeitgeist FTS po vsebini dokumentov?
<zekoZeko> ker kakorkoli iscem po documents lens, najde samo imena fajlov, ne pa vsebine
<zekoZeko> grem jaz se enkrat tole restartat do bom zihr kaj tocn dela :) uzivajte.
<CrazyLemon> ja še najbolš da še po vsebini brska :D
<CrazyLemon> pol bi pa Å¡ele bilo "praskanje diska" :)
<zekoZeko> ne vem zakaj ne, sej ni k da to kam posilja
<zekoZeko> mislim, it's useful
<zekoZeko> sploh za take, k si ne znajo dokumentov logicno shranjevat v direktorije
<zekoZeko> in majo v ~/Documents par 100 fajlov :)
<CrazyLemon> niti ni useful..ker potem bi ratala bloated baza...in bi stvar ratala precej počasna :)
<zekoZeko> emm
<zekoZeko> se ne strinjam, ampak niti ni pomembno.
<zekoZeko> kar rabim v tem primeru tukaj, je iskanje po vsebini dokumentov, ne celega diska
<zekoZeko> in tega je 186MB, s tem da je od tega verjetno 150MB nekih PDF-ov, ki nimajo ravno veliko teksta not (brosure)
<zekoZeko> tko da ce je 5MB baza je ze velik
<zekoZeko> ampak instant search po vsej vsebini bi pa rad mel
<CrazyLemon> ja...to je pri tebi
<CrazyLemon> ampak ubuntu se ne dela za posameznika :)
<zekoZeko> za koga se pa dela?
<zekoZeko> za narod in drzavo?
<zekoZeko> mislim
<zekoZeko> jasno da ne vkljucis necesa takega by default
<zekoZeko> sam vem da obstaja in pojma nimam, kako naredit, da stvar dela
<CrazyLemon> ampak to ni jasno..ker bo nek povprečen uporabnik to vključil
<CrazyLemon> bo imel cca. 300, 400MB pdfjev in ne vem česa vse
<CrazyLemon> in bo težil na bug reportih kako je vse počasno
<CrazyLemon> in ne gre nikamor
<zekoZeko> lej mal se v krogu vrtiva
<zekoZeko> moje vprasanje je blo, kaj je treba nardit, da se ta zadeva vkljuci
<zekoZeko> (drgac sem tukaj namestil tudi recoll in glej ga zlomka, tista njegova baza je velika 12MB za to kolicino dokumentov)
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon Å¡e en uni4dfx a :D
<zekoZeko> zanima pa me, a se da to naredit s zeitgeistom in kako se pol po tem isce
<CrazyLemon> nisem še slišal da bi zeitgeist indexiral vsebino
<zekoZeko> ker nima smisla, da mam se en extra lens in aplikacijo, ce ze tisto vgrajeno v sistem to podpira.
<lynxlynxlynx> majkemi je glup quassel za irc, vse vas tri mi pobarva zeleno
<CrazyLemon> kje si ti to zasledil..nimam pojma :)
<zekoZeko> cak mal bom najdu link
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx ni sam quassel
<CrazyLemon> tudi xchat :)
<CrazyLemon> uni pa zeko sta čist enake barve
<CrazyLemon> ti si pa malce bl temno zelen :)
<lynxlynxlynx> ene normalne rotacije ne znajo pogruntat
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon k ve da isto razmišlava :D
<zekoZeko> https://live.gnome.org/Zeitgeist/FTS
<zekoZeko> npr.
<CrazyLemon> in si instaliral ta extension ?
<zekoZeko> b         2402  0.0  0.4  53120  9664 ?        Sl   14:34   0:00 /usr/lib/zeitgeist/zeitgeist-fts
<zekoZeko> tole mi laufa
<zekoZeko> tko da sklepam, da je namescen
<zekoZeko> Package: zeitgeist-core
<zekoZeko> Version: 0.9.5-0ubuntu1
<zekoZeko> Provides: zeitgeist-extension-fts
<zekoZeko> mal mam tezave s tem, da so ti page-i vsi neki zastareli
<zekoZeko> kjer je kaj napisano o tem
<zekoZeko> in pol ni cloveku nc jasno, k ne sledi tem stvarem :)
<lynxlynxlynx> no, ma če drži, potem bo pobral vse podatke samo za nove evente
<lynxlynxlynx> probi pognat indeksiranje na roke
<dz0ny> << quassel, weechat, xchat alternativa je alice http://screencloud.net/v/u9a1
<Pepelka> ScreenCloud:		Screenshots
<CrazyLemon> lol ja.. črno beli svet :D
<dz0ny> maš 10 tem meni je ta najbolj všeč
<dz0ny> http://screencloud.net/v/hZDQ
<Pepelka> ScreenCloud:		Screenshots
<dz0ny> pa Å¡e na mobitelu, tablica ti dela
<CrazyLemon> cela zadeva deluje zelo..empathy like
<dz0ny> napisan v html + websockets
<dz0ny> +fogger
<dz0ny> HUDO
<lynxlynxlynx> pa niti ne poskuša barvat nickov
<lynxlynxlynx> jaka rešitev :P
<dz0ny> lahko si nastaviš da ti besede ali pa nicke drugače obarva
<dz0ny> pa če te kdo omei dobiš sms al pa na pusher
<dz0ny> omeni*
<lynxlynxlynx> pomoje bi pogrešal kar nekaj stvari od resnejših klientov
<dz0ny> recimo
<CrazyLemon> lep vmesnik :>
<dz0ny> xchat je zate lep?
<dz0ny> skropucalo
<dz0ny> pa ni fora v tem na iapdu komot zvečer prečekiram
<uni4dfx> dz0ny xchat je res nagnusen, pogrešam mIRC
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> pejmo v ekstreme no..bitchx ftw :D
<uni4dfx> bitchx je neuporabn
<uni4dfx> tko k vim pa emacs :D
<dz0ny> cak vi je cistkul pa nano tud :)
<sasa84> juhuuu
<lynxlynxlynx> oj
<lynxlynxlynx> dz0ny: recimo neskončno zgodovino, razne finte s statusi kanalov
<dz0ny> maš oboje
<lynxlynxlynx> druga je bla bolj slabo definirana, ampak recimo da ma
<lynxlynxlynx> integracija s kde?
<dz0ny> html app je
<dz0ny> backend je v perl
<lynxlynxlynx> buhu
<lynxlynxlynx> multiline editing?
<lynxlynxlynx> zgodovino v smislu lastnih vnosov najbrž ma
<lynxlynxlynx> preusmerjanje napak in strežniških sporočil drugam?
<dz0ny> multiline ja
<dz0ny> zgodovina za vse kanale, od tedaj naprej ko je prižgan
<dz0ny> iskanje po zgodovino (un link od zadnjič)
<dz0ny> jaz sem si naredil še pushover (ko me kdo omeni dobim sporočilo)
<dz0ny> ah ja še avtomotizirani ukazi, teme so v css, do 32 strežnikov in tabi (pač dev stvari eden, job drugo, devops tretje itd)
<dz0ny> https://github.com/leedo/alice
<Pepelka> leedo/alice · GitHub
<lynxlynxlynx> a tabi so edina možnost? škoda placa spodaj
<dz0ny> sej pravim lahko si več skupin narediš, drugače pa ja
<dz0ny> všeč mi je ker je izi hackable :)
<CrazyLemon> fckin' apple
<CrazyLemon> zakaj za vraga nimajo live streama
<CrazyLemon> ZAKAJ
<LorD_DDooM> http://live.twit.tv/
<Pepelka> TWiT Live - netcasts you love, from people you trust
<CrazyLemon> to je live stream ja
<CrazyLemon> ni pa live stream eventa :D
<dz0ny> glavno da je bjonda not
<LorD_DDooM> Pa da imajo vsi mace!
<CrazyLemon> lame lame lame lame
<CrazyLemon> če niso sposobni met live streama..zakaj ne najamejo googleove inženirje da zrihtajo live stream :D
<dz0ny> d: ne gre se zato
<CrazyLemon> vem
<CrazyLemon> sam me zelo frustrira
<CrazyLemon> da moram brat in gledat slike kaj se dogaja
<CrazyLemon> medtem ko lahko vse druge evente gledaš v živo
<dz0ny> druga tema polovica stvari je america only
<dz0ny> Me: "show me the new iPhone" Siri: "Searching Google for 'hoe meat the nude eye fun'"
<dz0ny> hahaha
<CrazyLemon> lol
<dz0ny> via oatmeal da ne bo pomote
<zekoZeko> heh
<zekoZeko> kolegica je zadnjic vprasala siri where to go in ljubljana al neki tazga
<zekoZeko> in je blo razumljeno kot what's the temperature in my vagina
<zdobersek> kaj je Jobs povedu?
<dz0ny> Da je pustil legacy v podjetju in da  upa da ne bodo enkrat tako zajebali kot hp, nokia ali rim
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: SIII al iPhone5?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek depends
<CrazyLemon> zekoZeko in ?? koliko je bilo stopinj?? :)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek aja..na koncu je bratranc dobu S3 for free..bastard
<zdobersek> LMAO
<zekoZeko> CrazyLemon, nisem dobil podatka :)
<dz0ny> uu novi itunes zgleda podobno kot beatbox
<LorD_DDooM> iPhone 5 in multiple colours - available in both black and white!
<miha_> !g test
<Pepelka> Speedtest.net - The Global Broadband Speed Test http://www.speedtest.net/
<miha_> čer
<zdobersek> ipad mini so predstavl?
<CrazyLemon> who cares
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: Jesus cares!
<CrazyLemon> kaj je narobe z 24ur rss feedom???
<zdobersek> 24ur.
<dz0ny> earpods, without themall your music sucks #apple press
<CrazyLemon> v bistvu.. nič novega
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> seriously..foo fighters
<zdobersek> F U FIGHTER
<dz0ny> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TNLhxlEU52c v zivo
<Pepelka> Foo Fighters - These Days - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> V strežnik prenesel uporabnik foofighters dne 30. jan. 2012
<CrazyLemon> liar!
<CrazyLemon> ni v živo!
<zdobersek> ObrazDlan.
<dz0ny> haha
<CrazyLemon> je že na apple.com
<CrazyLemon> hitro prečekirat!
<LorD_DDooM> A mi zna kdo povedati, kaj je kaka tehnična omejitev ali kaj drugega, da večina novih mobitelov nima ugrajenega radijskega sprejemnika?
<CrazyLemon> FM je passe :)
<dz0ny> LorD_DDooM: ni tehnične omejitve, odvisno je od prihodkov
<dz0ny> kdo bo kupoval hidef acc ko lahko to poslušaš na radiu
<dz0ny> btw fm radio najdeš na entry level napravah (200€)
<zdobersek> ... ne pa na novem iphoneu! :>
<CrazyLemon> hah
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny LorD_DDooM
<CrazyLemon> S3
<CrazyLemon> ima FM
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> Radio	Stereo FM radio with RDS
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> wth
<LorD_DDooM> Ja, zdajšni modeli še imajo, ampak recimo gledam na nove modele Motorl pa Nokie (920), noben model splon nima radia
<CrazyLemon> tudi note II ima FM radio
<CrazyLemon> kaj za vraga :)
<LorD_DDooM> sploh*
<dz0ny> lej samsung dela tud pečice, hladilnike  in tja vgrajuje vse mogoče
<LorD_DDooM> Imaš GPS, WiFI, Bluetooth, UMTS, jadajda, ...radia pa ne...
<dz0ny> btw a to veste da pri nakupu radija plačaš okoli 1€, za pravico snemanja z njega :)
<CrazyLemon> jp
<CrazyLemon> tko kot plačaš ob nakupu dvdjev :)
<CrazyLemon> in drugih medijev
<LorD_DDooM> Samsung Galagy SIII Price Group: 540€
<LorD_DDooM> Ne hvala
<CrazyLemon> http://www.24ur.com/novice/it/novi-iphone-z-vecjim-zaslonom-boljsi-hitrejsi-lazji-in-tanjsi.html
<Pepelka> 24ur.com - FOTO: Novi iPhone z večjim zaslonom hitrejši, lažji in tanjši
<CrazyLemon> haha
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM če ga dobiš za 540€ je to dobra cena :)
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/novice/tehnologija/telekomunikacije/2012/09/apple_naj_bi_danes_predstavil_novi_iphone.aspx
<Pepelka> V ŽIVO: Vendarle bomo dobili iPhone 5! - Planet Siol.net
<CrazyLemon> kul.. so dodali cnetov stream
<miha> čer
<miha> a kdo uporabla openvpn? :)
<dz0ny> hm miha je kar Å¡el :(
<dz0ny> lol shell on vim steroids
<dz0ny> http://xiki.org/screencasts/
<Pepelka> Xiki
<lynxlynxlynx> zanimivo
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Ledstorm +++: Re: Problem s skini v Audacious.  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38833/#p38833
#ubuntu-si 2012-09-13
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1564-1: OpenStack Keystone vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1564-1/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1548-2: Firefox regression  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1548-2/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1564-1: OpenStack Keystone vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1564-1/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1565-1: OpenStack Horizon vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1565-1/
<sasa84> juhuuuu ;)
<sasa84> jutro dz0ny lynxlynxlynx zdobersek uni4dfx in lupastro :D
<zdobersek> jutro?!
<sasa84> CrazyLemon pa itak spava ko malo dete :S
<sasa84> zdobersek, sem vtsla že ob 7h, ampak...
<sasa84> vstala*
<zdobersek> 6:45!
<zdobersek> HA!
<sasa84> zdobersek, ti si HÜD!
<lynxlynxlynx> jutro
<sasa84> oj abraham lynxlynxlynx :D
 * sasa84 razmišlja o spremembi wifija... abraham linksys :D
<uni4dfx> jutro sasa84
<uni4dfx> kind of :D
<sasa84> juhuuu uni4dfx :D
<uni4dfx> kaj bo dobrga
<uni4dfx> Wooo četrtek! SOJU party  ㄱㄱㄱㄱㄱ
<sasa84> oj LorD_DDooM jutro ;)
<sasa84> uni4dfx, ma nič posebnega.. SOJU party? :)
<zdobersek> sasa84: ce ze vsem dobro jutro zazelis, bi lahko se prosim kavo skuhala? :>
<sasa84> zdobersek, ja seveda! za tazga zlatga fanta vse! velka Å¡alca+mleko?
<zdobersek> sasa84: tocno tak!
<sasa84> ;)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ^
<sasa84> LOL
<uni4dfx>  sasa84 soju! http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_oHNNC_HO4gE/TUTnrqaZPcI/AAAAAAAARG0/uyDpHSVB0Tk/s1600/p1.jpg
<dz0ny> čak SOJU je una zadeva ko neki z suhim bambusam kuhajo da ma nek značilen okus?
<uni4dfx> http://www.hancinema.net/photos/photo199907.jpg
<uni4dfx> dz0ny think so, precej je podobn vodki
<sasa84> uni4dfx, dns bodo korejke padale :P
<uni4dfx> obožujem njihov način oglaševanja http://yeinjee.com/after-school-uee-chum-churum-cool/
<dz0ny> to oglašujejo kot kakšen lip gloss, lak za lase
<dz0ny> al pa vodo za hujšanje :)
<uni4dfx> dz0ny vse je na ta način, nima veze a je šampon al pa 20% alkohol :D
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> uni4dfx, kok cajta pa boš "dol"?
<zdobersek> ubistvu je 'desno' :>
<uni4dfx> sasa84 sam en mesc ;_;
<uni4dfx> lol desno ja
<sasa84> zdobersek, ja... sam a ni zanimiv, d zmer govorimo dol pa gor? :)
<uni4dfx> verjetno zato ker v preteklosti nben ni Å¡u dlje od dunaja
<LorD_DDooM> 'sup sasa84
<sasa84> lol :D
<sasa84> hey LorD_DDooM ;)
<sasa84> ma bo bo... boš tud ti kofe? zdej ga kuham za pol kanala :)
<LorD_DDooM> Ne pijem kave. hvala.
<dz0ny> LorD_DDooM: mochaa?
<LorD_DDooM> mochaa?
<dz0ny> zeleni čaj
<LorD_DDooM> To pa vsekakor, čeprav imam raje črne čaje
<dz0ny> al sploh nič od "poživilnih" ne piješ
<LorD_DDooM> zjutraj mogoče kak čaj, drugače pa ne.
<uni4dfx> a črne maš rajš, a tako torej :D
 * uni4dfx should shut up...
<LorD_DDooM> Ja, early gay pa to :P
<LorD_DDooM> earl gray*
<LorD_DDooM> :P
<zdobersek> tak je boljs, ja.
<dz0ny> http://www.zisha.si/caji/crni-caji/earl-grey-blue-flower/33/
<Pepelka> Earl Grey Blue Flower :: Črni čaji :: Zisha.si
<dz0ny> btw zisha ma včasih deli sample na twitterju
<LorD_DDooM> Nimam twatterja :)
<dz0ny> ja saj sedaj je bolje da ne, vsi komentirajo novi iphone
<dz0ny> aka vsem je predolg
<uni4dfx> js ne bom nikol razumel zakaj bi kdo kupu ta jajca
<uni4dfx> obsolete on release
<dz0ny> uni4dfx: zihr ti samsung plačuje hotel "desno" v koreji
<uni4dfx> dz0ny žal ne
<dz0ny> ja najbolj hecna je izjava "We redesigned everything"
<uni4dfx> sm zastojn pr punci, ampak samsung je vseen zakon
<dz0ny> d: Korejka?
<uni4dfx> mhm
<dz0ny> torej bom vsaj enega pri samsungu enkrat virtualno poznal :)
<sasa84> uni4dfx, punca je korejka?
<uni4dfx> dz0ny bi blo lepo če bi me vzel ja
<uni4dfx> sasa84 jeste
<sasa84> huh, kje si jo pa najdu? :)
<uni4dfx> prek frenda :P
<zdobersek> LMAO http://www.24ur.com/novice/gospodarstvo/panika-ali-preracunljivost-cene-zita-in-hrane-v-nebo-pridelek-pa-bo-ocitno-le-malo-slabsi.html
<sasa84> ^^
<Pepelka> 24ur.com - Panika ali preračunljivost: cene žita (in hrane) v nebo, pridelek pa bo očitno le malo slabši
<zdobersek> preklete barabe
<zdobersek> mene pa stara mama vsakic, ko jo pelem v trgovino, jebe v glavo, kok je treba nakupit moke, ker bo vse drazje
<sasa84> zdobersek, ob zid pa ratatatata
<dz0ny> sej sem zadnjič objavil študijo mit in cornela, ki govori zakaj se cene osnovnih živil dvigujejo in kaj to prinaša
<sasa84> zdobersek, jst sm mogla it moji stari mami par kil mesa iskat, ker se bo baje fulll podražlo :)))
<dz0ny> aja http://themittani.com/news/rip-vile-rat
<Pepelka> RIP: Vile Rat | THE MITTANI dot com
<zdobersek> sasa84: ja, ampak kdaj? da se ne bo tist meso do takrat pokvaru?
<dz0ny> ville rat je diplomat ki so ga ubili v aziji, drugače zelo poznan v eve online
<sasa84> zdobersek, ga je dala v skrinjo :)
<CrazyLemon> Recepture za pripremanje jela u Jugoslovenskoj narodnoj armiji, Nedeljko Jokić (mehka, 2011)
<CrazyLemon> samo 10€!!!
<CrazyLemon> pohitite!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> jao ta enaa
<zdobersek> jugoslovenska
<zdobersek> a to so dolenjci? :>
<sasa84> lol
<dz0ny> hej gre kdo na http://www.kiberpipa.org/sl/event/dan-prostega-programja-software-freedom-day-1625/
<Pepelka> Dan prostega programja (Software Freedom Day) :: Kiberpipa.org
<zdobersek> jebemti je mrzlu!
<CrazyLemon> not really
 * CrazyLemon v kratkih
<lynxlynxlynx> dz0ny: zna bit, razen če gremo za dva dni pohajat
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: primadona, september je pa ze kurte.
<dz0ny> verjetno se ne bo nič ubuntu promoviralo?
<CrazyLemon> nope..če pa imaš željo promovirat ubuntu je en event 16ega v LJ :D
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ? which one?
<CrazyLemon> https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5610/
<Pepelka> ZDAJ PA DOST'! - festival za spremembe (Stran 1) - Ubuntu.si dejavnosti/predlogi/pritožbe - Ubuntu.si forum
<lynxlynxlynx> dz0ny: komot ga promoviraš
<CrazyLemon> iphone 10 https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/206312_10151147476654242_358051536_n.jpg
<zdobersek> HATERS GONNA HATE
 * zdobersek je ubodu iPod shuffle
<dz0ny> lol http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rdIWKytq_q4&feature=g-all-u
<Pepelka> First Look: iPhone 5 - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> haha dz0ny
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek
<CrazyLemon> !
<CrazyLemon> "Na FDVju lahko padeš edino po stopnicah."
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/crna-kronika/foto-bomba-ki-je-ni-bilo-izpraznila-fdv/291317#tn3=0/0
<Pepelka> Foto: Bomba, ki je ni bilo, izpraznila FDV :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<CrazyLemon> in še dosti več jih je na linku
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: to je itak znano.
<zdobersek> pa na filozofski so baje stopnice tud nevarne.
<CrazyLemon> nekdo iskal na guglu "zakaj ne dela chat 386 2012" in prišel na ubuntu.si po odgovor ..not nice :D
<uni4dfx> lol
<modelcek1> anonimno glasovanje na fdv-ju http://shrani.si/f/3U/1K/37mDgB5P/fdvlol.png
<CrazyLemon> :))
<uni4dfx> modelcek1 kje si to najdu
<modelcek1> v spletnem referatu :)
<CrazyLemon> modelcek je na FDVju :>
<uni4dfx> aja
<uni4dfx> men pa punca ne pusti da bi druge korejke karov ... kr neki, ripoff, i demand a refund
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h5QxBDb-u8A
<Pepelka> Godfather Elevator (Rémi Gaillard) - YouTube
<kubanc> jov...
<kubanc> a kdo ve mogoce ce lahko preimenujem folder v Joomli brez da bi se pokvarili link do vsebine znotraj joomle?
<lynxlynxlynx> ja odvisno kater folder ane
<lynxlynxlynx> tudi če misliš toplevel, lahko zadevo zamaskiraš/popraviš s .htaccess
<dz0ny> kubanc: explain folder recimo v k2 ali na /var/www/
<CrazyLemon> +1 lynx
<zdobersek> http://lists.w3.org/Archives/Public/public-coremob/2012Sep/0015.html
<Pepelka> What Mark Zuckerberg's really said about HTML5 at Disrupt  yesterday. from Tobie Langel on 2012-09-12 (public-coremob@w3.org from September 2012)
<zdobersek> lolz
<CrazyLemon> lol
<uni4dfx> kaj je tle smešnga
<CrazyLemon> men je bilo smešno ker sem prebral "so web is pretty big deal for us"
<CrazyLemon> ker sm spregledal mobile :))
<uni4dfx> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KmJI0AV7238
<Pepelka> Buhpomagej-pimpek - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b006mg74/features/bmw-car-theft-technology
<Pepelka> BBC One - Watchdog  - BMW: Open to car theft?
<kubanc> dz0ny, imam folder v images recimo folder-1 in bi ga rad preimonoval v folder
<dz0ny> kubanc Å¡e tukaj?
<dz0ny> ce so datotek noter potem ti pokvari to kar imaš v jjomli povezano na njih, moraš še htacces uredit ali pa v bazi ročno porpavit
<dz0ny> popravit*
<dz0ny> ce imaš k2
<dz0ny> potem ima opcijo za preimenovanje mape v file manegerju
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Modiano: Ali lahko internet nadomesti televizijo? Anketa  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38834/#p38834
<dz0ny> pomoč ima kdo siol sinope modem zanima me kaj vam piše na tej strani http://screencloud.net/v/xUgt
<Pepelka> ScreenCloud:		Screenshots
<dz0ny> pod kanali bi morala biti izbira 1- 13
<CrazyLemon> imam
<CrazyLemon> in tam je error :)
<CrazyLemon> pomaga če klikne
<CrazyLemon> "select channel manually"
<CrazyLemon> ;)
<dz0ny> ne pomaga sem že
<dz0ny> vedno kaže nula
<dz0ny> cold reboot ne pomaga
<dz0ny> e tole mi povej firmware version 5.2.2-3.30-E.25.41.61
<CrazyLemon> Firmware Version	5.2.2-3.30-E.25.41.61
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa pravi wifi analyzer
<CrazyLemon> na katerem kanalu je omrežje
<dz0ny> damm ta sinope je u kurcu
<CrazyLemon> d0h..če je pa "touched by iskratel" :)
<dz0ny> tam je 30 omrežij, je vključen aka enabled samo ga enostavno ni kot da wlan ne obstaja
<CrazyLemon> pokliči siol in naj zamenjajo modem :)
<dz0ny> mja delam na daljavo eni gospe, zihr bo zadovoljna
<CrazyLemon> jah..dost tega ne moreš narest pri siolovem modemu kot pa prečekirat nastavitve ter rebootat
<CrazyLemon> mogoče če ga resetira ? :)
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1566-1: Bind vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1566-1/
<dz0ny> siol udejstvovanje neuspešno, pa sem mislil da je moj kablaš za en k
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny je probala resetirat modem?
<dz0ny> ja še vedno isto, v glavnem se ji je že prej dogajalo da je net "crkot" bil
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: help katero vrsto omrežja imaš izbrano b/g ali  mixed
 * sasa84_ ma mixed :S
<sasa84_> za siol...
<sasa84_> pa ok dela
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny samo b
<CrazyLemon> oziroma samo g
<CrazyLemon> neki od tega :)
<CrazyLemon> samo g :)
<CrazyLemon> brb
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ dj ne bluzi no :>
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: http://magazine.motilo.com/kate-upton/
<Pepelka> Kate Upton
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek :*
<CrazyLemon> kok je ta ženska fckin huda..kr nemorem verjet
<dz0ny> a ima ta sinope kakšno diag stran?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny nope
<CrazyLemon> pri temu sinope ne moreš niti izključit privzeto blokiranje icmp paketov :)
<dz0ny> hm kaj bi bilo kul da imam kakšen sw dump, da lahko pod kožo pogledam
<CrazyLemon> pejt na siolovo stran na "klepet"
<sasa84_> jst mam tud sinope :)
<sasa84_> ti to veš dz0ny :)
<CrazyLemon> pa mal zatežiš tisti osebi
<CrazyLemon> da bi rad to mel
<CrazyLemon> in če bo oseba prijazna..bo sporočila bugreport iskratelu
 * CrazyLemon je naredu to za icmp blokiranje :)
<dz0ny> sasa84_: vem
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: bom videl kaj bo jutri ko bo upamo serviser prišel pogledat, samo da ne bo potem pribil ja gospa tu je preveč omrežij zato ne dela
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny preveč omrežij je dober razlog zakaj ne dela
<CrazyLemon> ni pa to dober razlog zakaj se sploh ne pokaže izbira kanala
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> tko da
<CrazyLemon> 5ghz ftw :)
<dz0ny> hm samo je tudi to malo zasedeno http://screencloud.net/v/6sQg
<Pepelka> ScreenCloud:		Screenshots
<sasa84_> đizs krajst dz0ny a to ma vse okol???
<dz0ny> jp, a opaziš črn ovco?
<CrazyLemon> tole mi ne deluje kot 5ghz pas :)
<dz0ny> prej sta bila dva pa sta že izginila
<dz0ny> džizs že 20 ap-jev je tud 5ghz sta nazaj na 36 in 44 kanalu
<dz0ny> me pa zanima če ima iskratel sploh kupljeno licenco za wlan
<dz0ny> yayks nima za črno ovco; lahko se je pa siol kaj igral 02:30 namreč ne obstaja
<dz0ny> lol kaj ima kiberpipa open.kiberpipa.net 02:CA:FF:EE:BA:BE
<CrazyLemon> jp.. js pa gledam v enga ki ima 00:b0:0c
<CrazyLemon> kar tudi ne obstaja :)
<CrazyLemon> https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-YA4zjGw9HUA/UFDr45EQuNI/AAAAAAAAKrA/lDmq2VI7WLk/w497-h373/evolution.jpg
<dz0ny> mhm ja s temi dožinami pretiravajo
<dz0ny> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/09/ubuntu-12-10-login-screen-adds-remote-desktop-access čist kul a ne
<CrazyLemon> very kul
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e posebi SSO
<zdobersek> al so posiljeni s to iphone velikostjo
<zdobersek> tamle pa galaxy note velik ko belezka, pa noben nic ne joce.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ker je velik in general..
<CrazyLemon> 5ka je pa dolga :D
<CrazyLemon> a ima kdo kako skripto pri roki ki spremeni 320kbps bitrate mp3 na manj ? :)
<zdobersek> sudo apt-get install sound-converter
<CrazyLemon> "skripto"
<dz0ny> lame
<dz0ny>    -b <bitrate>    specify minimum allowed bitrate, default  32 kbps
<dz0ny>     -B <bitrate>    specify maximum allowed bitrate, default 320 kbps
<CrazyLemon> *** THIS PROGRAM IS DEPRECATED ***
<CrazyLemon> This program is only provided for compatibility and will be removed in a future release. Please use avconv instead.
<CrazyLemon> wth
<CrazyLemon> it works!
<CrazyLemon> my bash skillz are weak but workable
<CrazyLemon> a ve kdo kako "utišat" ffmpeg ?
<CrazyLemon> torej da ne bo tako verbose output
<CrazyLemon> brez da bi output Å¡el v dev/null :)
<dz0ny> -q
<CrazyLemon> Unrecognized option 'q'
<dz0ny> -loglevel 0
<CrazyLemon> to bo to
<CrazyLemon> sm probal -loglevel quiet
<CrazyLemon> ne pa tudi '0'
<CrazyLemon> ampak! ..zakaj ne gre bitratea nastavit na več kot 118
<CrazyLemon> mislim.. lahk nastavim ampak je vedno 118kbps
<lynxlynxlynx> čudna cifra
<CrazyLemon> ane
<dz0ny> maš vbr
<dz0ny> pa uporabi lame, z ffmpeg oziroma avconv sem imel probleme ker ni potem predvajalo sploh na "PRO" mašinah
<dz0ny> ne vem kaj ffmpeg dela
<CrazyLemon> a ne uporablja ffmpeg tudi lame ?
<dz0ny> ne čist ločeno
<dz0ny> v bistvu so tudi ffmpeg in avconv čist ločena projekta
<dz0ny> http://blog.pkh.me/p/13-the-ffmpeg-libav-situation.html
<Pepelka> The FFmpeg/Libav situation
<dz0ny> kreg vmes
<CrazyLemon> ok..zdaj dela
<CrazyLemon> pri -ab sm pozabu dodat Å¡e 'k' :)
<dz0ny> kako je bilo pa to slišat pr 118 bitih
<CrazyLemon> dokaj normalno :)
<CrazyLemon> je pa opazna razlika 118 vs 320 :)
<CrazyLemon> ampak meni v avtu je dovolj ~190
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e posebi zato ker pri 320  heca avtoradio :)
<dz0ny> mja se že 2 uri igram z ringbufferji, razumem avtoradio
<dz0ny> :)
<CrazyLemon> :)
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon, ti maš avtoradio? ma čist hud :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ jp..na kasete.. kupiš???
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sasa84_> uuu, jaaaa
<CrazyLemon> you wish!
<CrazyLemon> Done converting.
<CrazyLemon> pridna skriptica!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> http://www.worldcrunch.com/tech-science/does-the-internet-make-you-dumb-top-german-neuroscientist-says-yes-and-forever/digital-dementia-manfred-spitzer-neuropsychiatry/c4s9550/#.UFJGDZifleR
<Pepelka> Does The Internet Make You Dumb? Top German Neuroscientist Says Yes - And Forever - Worldcrunch - All News is Global
<sasa84_> ah ja...jst grem pančat
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon, a greva Å¡e mal sajbrat?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ danes ne
<CrazyLemon> delam love CD
<CrazyLemon> za naslednjič
<dz0ny> zihr ne bolj kot plonkanje
<sasa84_> uu, ok no
<dz0ny> jao < komentiram članek
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny plonkanje je useful :)
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon, upam, da je barry white gor
<CrazyLemon> pod pogojem da ne skopiraš od sošolca plonk :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ ne..je pa david guetta!
<CrazyLemon> the next best thing!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon, ob takih ritmih...a boš zdržu??
<dz0ny> :d lahko da Å¡e klemna klemna
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ najmanj 60s
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny klemen ni več to kar je nekoč bil :)
<dz0ny> to daš  za na konec kao separation faza
<dz0ny> O Go danes vsi pišejo, pa še tutorial se posodobili http://tour.golang.org
<Pepelka> A Tour of Go
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a vi na vašem radiu kaj plačate sazasu? :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: seveda, za stream in podcaste
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny sazasu se plača samo za slovensko glasbo ane? kaj pa tuja?
<dz0ny> oboje, po zakonu moraš določeno število slovenske glasbe predvajat
<dz0ny> aka tisto ko plačaš je povračilo ker slo glasbenikom šodo delaš
<dz0ny> skodo*
<CrazyLemon> ampak mp3je pa nato kupite kje? amazonu? al preprosto zdownloadaš na pašniku?
<dz0ny> to je tako kot bi morala si ubuntu skupnost plačevat davek $m, če me razumeš
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: založbe...
<dz0ny> in uradno od avtorjev
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kok pa to na koncu meseca pride? :)
<CrazyLemon> okvirno
<dz0ny> boš svojo postajo postavil?
<CrazyLemon> nope
<CrazyLemon> sam zanima me kako stvari laufajo :)
<CrazyLemon> pa kok stane
<dz0ny> precej in malo, odvisno kako gledaš, to je v dogovoru z nosilci kolektivnih avtorskih pravic
<dz0ny> namig poglej koliko se plača če organiziraš veselico
<CrazyLemon> namig.. a res moram..ne bi raje povedal okvirno cifro +-300€? :D
<dz0ny> ni to mercator pa tud Å¡par ne :)
<dz0ny> bo pa sedaj  vse na ubuntu :)
<dz0ny> haiku style, mislim da sem vse povedal
<dz0ny> kar smem
<dz0ny> pa itak me bo jutri google poindeksiru in bo kakšen problem
<lynxlynxlynx> oh sazas
<lynxlynxlynx> a ni mel lih klemen klemen ene dobre kolaboracije o tem
<lynxlynxlynx> yep, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TVZWfr00Nu0
<Pepelka> Sazas Sax - YouTube
<sasa84_> dz0ny, a ti na radiu delaš?
<dz0ny> sistemc
<sasa84_> achso
<dz0ny> ce strim ne dela popravljam...
<sasa84_> ne, sj nism misnla d berš vreme al pa črno kroniko, osmrtnce ipd :)
<sasa84_> nism vedla, da delaš na radiu
<sasa84_> pač...tko no :)
<dz0ny> mislim delam, pač eden od mnogih projektov :)
<dz0ny> sej bom baje enkrat v kiberpipi nekaj predaval, pa takrat več povem
<dz0ny> :)
<sasa84_> :)
<sasa84_> nč...nočka vsem :)
<dz0ny> noč
<dz0ny> ce je se kdo pokonc https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Q-ebIYZ91U&feature=player_embedded
<Pepelka> Zakaj se nebi imela rada?   (Call me maybe) - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> lol ? :)
<CrazyLemon> http://www.zurnal24.si/slovenska-miss-zemlje-postala-clanek-167733
<Pepelka> Slovenska miss Zemlje je postala Anjeza Barbatovci - zurnal24
<CrazyLemon> đizs krajst
<lynxlynxlynx> kero ime
<lynxlynxlynx> se lepš nazaj prebere
<CrazyLemon> ma ni ime scary :D
<CrazyLemon> kaj si bo folk mislu o sloveniji ko vidijo to "miss" :9
<CrazyLemon> :)
<lynxlynxlynx> keri creepy jarheadi
<lynxlynxlynx> mal se čudno smeji, to je pa to pomoje
#ubuntu-si 2012-09-14
<lupastro> bi rabil eno pomoč....z wget probam skopirat iz spletne strani od arso vremensko napoved.
<lupastro> problem je v tem, da mi skopira tudi vso vsebino html
<dz0ny> kje je sedaj lupastro
<dz0ny> lupastro?
<dz0ny> se z wget problemi
<CrazyLemon> a nima arso xml-ja za vremensko napoved?
<dz0ny> jp xml,rss,cvs, plaintext
<dz0ny> ce ga prav razumem on misli da se wget copy pasta to kar izrise brskalnik
<dz0ny> drugace pa lahko naredis isto preko yahoo yql al pa python + beatifulsoap
<dz0ny> beautifulsoup*
<dz0ny> hm kero ime zupa
<lupastro> evo me
<lupastro> ja, rad bi samo vsebino vremenske napovedi skupaj z opozorilom z arsove spletne strani, ne pa še vsega ostalega črevesja zraven
<lupastro> torej samo tekst
<dz0ny> imaš http://meteo.arso.gov.si/uploads/probase/www/observ/surface/text/sl/observation_si_text.html
<dz0ny> kaj točno bi rad dosegel, delaš to za kakšno storitev, svojo spletno stran, ifft
<lupastro> Tole bi rad dobil
<lupastro> Vremenska napoved
<lupastro> Petek, 14. september 2012, ob 12. uri
<lupastro> Napoved za Slovenijo
<CrazyLemon> al pa http://meteo.arso.gov.si/uploads/probase/www/fproduct/text/sl/fcast_SLOVENIA_latest.xml  :)
<lupastro> Danes bo v zahodni Sloveniji povečini jasno, drugod bo zmerno do pretežno oblačno. Pihal bo severovzhodni veter, na Primorskem zmerna do močna burja, ki bo popoldne slabela. Najvišje dnevne temperature bodo od 14 do 18, na Primorskem do 23 stopinj C.
<lupastro> Jutri bo povečini jasno, čez dan v notranjosti Slovenije občasno zmerno, v vzhodni Sloveniji tudi pretežno oblačno. Zjutraj bo ponekod po nižinah megla ali nizka oblačnost. Na Primorskem bo pihala šibka burja. Najnižje jutranje temperature bodo od 7 do 12, ob morju 15, v alpskih dolinah in na planotah Notranjske okoli 4, najvišje dnevne od 17 do 22, na Primorskem do 26 stopinj C.
<lupastro> Napoved za sosednje pokrajine
<lupastro> V krajih zahodno od nas bo precej jasno. Drugod bo zmerno do pretežno oblačno. Ponekod na Hrvaškem bo še občasno rahlo deževalo. Burja ob severnem Jadranu bo popoldne slabela.
<Pepelka> meteo_fcast
<lupastro> Jutri bo povečini jasno, v krajih severno in vzhodno od nas bo občasno več oblačnosti. Predvsem v Avstriji bodo možne manjše krajevne padavine. Pihala bo šibka do zmerna burja.
<lupastro> Vremenska slika
<lupastro> Nad severnim Sredozemljem je plitvo ciklonsko območje. Hladna fronta se je pomiknila nad osrednji Balkan. S severovzhodnim vetrom doteka nad naše kraje hladen in še vedno precej vlažen zrak.
<lupastro> Obeti
<lupastro> V nedeljo bo precej jasno, še bo pihala šibka burja. V ponedeljek bo sončno in čez dan še malo topleje. Zjutraj bo ponekod po nižinah megla ali nizka oblačnost.
<lupastro> Opozorilo
<lupastro> Danes bo na Primorskem Å¡e pihala burja, ki bo na izpostavljenih mestih v sunkih dosegala hitrosti od 90 do 120 km/h. Popoldne bo burja slabela.
<lupastro> se opravičujem za veliko teksta
<lupastro> rabim pa zato, da pol skreiram wav file, ki ga strežnik govori
<dz0ny> s ti poznaš http://meteo.arso.gov.si/met/sl/service/
<Pepelka> meteo.si - Državna meteorološka služba RS - XML/RSS/HTML
<dz0ny> maš tam podcast in mp3
<CrazyLemon> torej http://meteo.arso.gov.si/uploads/probase/www/fproduct/media/sl/fcast_si_audio_hbr.mp3       to rabiš? :)
<dz0ny> bi rekel da ja, don't reinvent the wheel :)
<lupastro> limonca, ti nisi limonca ampak glavca :P
<lupastro> ;)
<lupastro> sploh nisem Å¡el za tm, da imajo posnetek....eh... :D
<lupastro> hvala vsem
<CrazyLemon> lupastro vse imaš na voljo..vse :D
<lupastro> ja ja...lucky me :)
<dz0ny> razen če bo kakšen lušen ženski glas govoril
<CrazyLemon> a bi prek voice xmlja naredu da ti strežnik govori?
<dz0ny> hm a ni imel ijs govorec program
<CrazyLemon> je ja.. samo se ne razvija več
<lupastro> CrazyLemon: ne je že v clientu FRN vse narejeno, sam wav mu not flikneš in to je to
<dz0ny> Å¡koda lahko bi kaj open sourcali
<CrazyLemon> lupastro kako pa dobiš wav :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: a je to tricky vprašanje, huji si kot kakšen profesor
<dz0ny> bte kaj je frn lupastro ?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ni..zanima me kako bi zgeneriral wav :)
<CrazyLemon> iz teksta ki bi ga dobil seveda
<dz0ny> no to tudi mene zanima, kateri text to voice engine bi uporabil
<CrazyLemon> vidiš..nisem edini ki je hujši kot kakšen profesor..ti si tudi samo ne upaš se vprašat :>
<lupastro> wav zgeneriraš iz teksta s programom espeak: espeak -f vremenska.txt -w vremenska-wav
<dz0ny> ze samo ta nima pojma o slovenski sintaksi, lahko tudi preko gogle transalte nardiš pa bo obupno
<dz0ny> google translate*
<CrazyLemon> ugh
<CrazyLemon> sej to se sploh ne bi razumelo kaj govori
<CrazyLemon> :D
<lupastro> evo me, oz. espeak -vhr -f vremenska.txt -w vremenska.wav
<lupastro> se razume, ker lahko znižaš hitrost
<lupastro> uporabil pa bi hrvaški jezik, ker je najbližji našemu
<dz0ny> mislim da je poljski bližje, sklepam po tem ker twitter slo twite označi kot poljski jezik
<lupastro> frn je platforma freeradionetwork za povezavo CB, pmr446 in ostalih radijskih postaj preko računalnikov oz. preko rač. omrežij.
<lupastro>  pri nas imamo postavljen strežnik, sedaj pa smo začeli postavljat gatewaye
<lupastro> zadeva je komplet brezplačna
<dz0ny> zanimivo, delate kaj na sdr
<dz0ny> software defined radio
<lupastro> mi konkretno ne
<lupastro> je pa sdr itak ful zanimiv, sploh zdej, ko so ugotovili, da lahko usb dvb-t ključke uporabiš kot sdr sprejemnik :D
<dz0ny> ravno to me je zanimal :) še v osnovni šoli sem delal fm oddajnike in mi je bilo čist kul folk morit z mojo musko d:
<CrazyLemon> Ch003 FM CTC03 - Izola - Izola, Slovenia
<CrazyLemon> to si ti? .d
<CrazyLemon> :D
<lupastro> ja
<dz0ny> kako je pa z legalnostjo? to je vedno sivo področje
<lupastro> ni več nič sivega
<lupastro> ;)
<lupastro> vse ok
<lupastro> postaje morajo bit homologirane
<lupastro> pmr446 brez zunanjih anten, lahko se dela tudi papagaje, cb-ju so dodali  AM in FM 4W ter LSB in USB 12W
<lupastro> CrazyLemon: kje točno se nahaja ta orhiv  na meteo
<lupastro> me zanima če so posebej tudi opozorila
<dz0ny> sem ti prej dal celoten url do vseh zadev http://meteo.arso.gov.si/met/sl/service/
<Pepelka> meteo.si - Državna meteorološka služba RS - XML/RSS/HTML
<lupastro> aha
<lupastro> ja ja
<lupastro> še eno vprašanje, če želim vsako uro povleč dol tale mp3  to naredim v crontabu /etc/crontab ?
<lupastro> torej v crontab vpišem not 00 04-22 * * * wget....
<lupastro> ?
<dz0ny> lahko narediš bash scrip in ga vržeš v cron.hourly in da chmod+x
<dz0ny> ni nujno bash lahko je tudi kaj drugega pyjton, node itd
<dz0ny> \/etc/cron.hourly/ po drugi strani pa se crontabl ureja z crontab -e
<lupastro> šibam na teren, bi pol prosil za pomoč, hvala za enkrat :)
<lupastro> evo me
<lupastro> torej, ali lahko v crontab vpišem direkt ukaz?
<dz0ny> lahko
<lupastro> super, vsak ukaz v svojo vrstico?
<lupastro> ali lahko uporabim &&
<lupastro> ??
<dz0ny> lahko &&
<lupastro> torej tako kot to napišem v terminalu
<lupastro> ok
<dz0ny> samo če delaš to potem je bolje skripta ki jo vržeš v cron.hourly
<CrazyLemon> ampak! zakaj bi mel tako messy crontab vnos..če lahko to vse daš v skripto? :)
<dz0ny> vse kar je v mapi cron.hourly se izvede na vsako uro samodejno
<lupastro> CrazyLemon: ker ne rabim kišakoša ampak da mi sam potegne dol mp3, da spremeni v wav in skopira na svoje mesto
<dz0ny> lupastro: kaj pa preverjanej če se je datoeka spremenila, preverajnje ali je wget odletel itd
<dz0ny> bolj robustno je v skripti, pa še nič te ne stane
<CrazyLemon> +1
<dz0ny> preverjanje*
<lupastro> hmmm imata prav
<lupastro> ojej, pisat skripto....ekhm....ok
<CrazyLemon> baby steps!
<lupastro> ja ja
<CrazyLemon> jaz sem včeraj tudi eno napisal..po dolgem času :d
<lupastro> ammm jaz je ne pišem že od časa 1. letnika FRI-ja v sežani :D
<lupastro> hahaha
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<CrazyLemon> namig.. za bash se začne z #!/bin/bash
<CrazyLemon> :))
<lupastro> ja ja hvala :)
<lupastro> hehe
<zdobersek> shebang, shebang!
<dz0ny> curl -C -  -z moj.mp3  -L http... -o moj.mp3
<dz0ny> curl ti preverja če se je datoteka spremenila in ti prenese samo če se je
<dz0ny> -z preveri lokalno datoteko -L upošteva redirecte -o kam naj shrani
<CrazyLemon> no vidiš.. pol skripte ti je pravkar dz0ny napisal :)
<lupastro> zakaj pa imaš 2x ime datoteke?
<lupastro> 1. je samo ime s http lokacije?
<dz0ny> isto ime je da prepiše
<dz0ny> ker ob naslednjem klicu  z -z preverjam če se je spremenila
<lupastro> -o je zato, da lahko spremenim v tisto ime, ki ga želim?
<dz0ny> jp
<dz0ny> -o je output
<lupastro> ok
<dz0ny> -L je sledi 300, 301 preusmeritvam
<dz0ny> Å¡e ena zanimiva
<dz0ny> curl -I http://meteo.arso.gov.si/uploads/probase/www/observ/media/sl/observatio…
<dz0ny> …n_si_audio_hbr.mp3
<dz0ny> HTTP/1.1 200 OK
<dz0ny> Date: Fri, 14 Sep 2012 13:01:47 GMT
<dz0ny> Server: Apache/2.2.16 (Debian)
<dz0ny> Last-Modified: Fri, 14 Sep 2012 09:23:54 GMT
<dz0ny> ETag: "2084e-3b287d-4c9a5fb8dbe80"
<dz0ny> Accept-Ranges: bytes
<dz0ny> Content-Length: 3876989
<dz0ny> Connection: close
<dz0ny> Content-Type: audio/mpeg
<dz0ny> aja pa curl ti še nadaljuje če se slučajno povezava prekine
<dz0ny> Accept-Ranges: bytes pove da strežnik to podpira (značilno za apache)
<CrazyLemon> pameten ta curl :)
<dz0ny> mojih 5 centov :)
<dz0ny> saj zna isto wget samo meni je bolj všeč curl, ne vem zakaj
<dz0ny> ah točno na gentoo ga ni wgeta privzeto pa osx tudi ne
<lupastro> curl -C - -z  fcast_si_audio_mbr.mp3 -L http://meteo.arso.gov.si/uploads/probase/www/fproduct/media/sl/fcast_si_audio_mbr.mp3 -o /mojalokacija/fcast_si_audio_mbr.mp3  ??
<lupastro> sem prav razumel?
<dz0ny> -o fcast_si_audio_mbr.mp3 ti manjak na koncu
<dz0ny> privezo curl vrže na zaslon
<dz0ny> aka terminal
<lupastro> sej je
<lupastro> -o /moja
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: kako se to reče?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kako se kaj reče ?
<dz0ny> potem mora biti tudi -z /mojalokacija/fcast_si_audio_mbr.mp3
<lupastro> aha štekam, da preveri, če se je skopiralo na pravo mesto?
<CrazyLemon> ja..povsod morajo bit absolutne poti
<dz0ny> aka curl da ti vsebino prenaša na screen ne v datoteko
<lupastro> ok
<dz0ny> aka cat en.file pač
<lupastro> in nato lame --decode fcast_si_audio_hbr.mp3 vremenska.wav
<dz0ny> recimo, kako pa to predvajaš potem?
<dz0ny> mislim na "radio"
<lupastro> v FRNClientu je ena aplikacija, ki dela announcemente
<dz0ny> aja ok
<lupastro> predvaja wav datoteko vsakih tot minutk
<dz0ny> sej potem verjetno tudi mp3 podpira
<lupastro> ne, sam wav
<lupastro> :P
<lupastro> zato moram vedno spremenit
<dz0ny> ce v tej skripti exportaš MAIL=sem@bom.dobil.sporocilo boš pa še vedel če se kdaj kaj zalomi
<lupastro> ma kaj v teh skriptah ni podpičij?!
<lupastro> mamma mia....ke dinozaver ki sem
<lupastro> bo tako ok?
<lupastro> #!/bin/bash
<lupastro> curl -C- -z /home/luka/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/FreeRadioNetwork/FRNClient/Messages/fcast_si_audio_hbr.mp3 -L http://meteo.arso.gov.si/uploads/probase/www/fproduct/media/sl/fcast_si_audio_hbr.mp3 -0 /home/luka/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/FreeRadioNetwork/FRNClient/Messages/fcast_si_audio_hbr.mp3
<lupastro> lame --decode fcast_si_audio_hbr.mp3 vremenska.wav
<dz0ny> testiraj ne :) drugače pa ja
<dz0ny> pa chmod +x na skripto prilepi
<lupastro> kaj pa je z eksportanjem maila?
<lupastro>  dz0ny
<lupastro> sam to napišem MAIL= moj@mail ?
<dz0ny> uganil si
<dz0ny> samo moraš imeti na sistemu mta nastavljen
<dz0ny> da dejansko dobiš pošto
<dz0ny> mta = mail transfer agent, recimo exim4, sendmail na ubuntu wiki imaš kako ga povežeš z gmail
<lupastro> lih googlam :)
<lupastro> so nove zadeve to zame in se učim zraven ;)
<lupastro> na ubuntu wiki al na našem?
<dz0ny> ubuntu wiki
<dz0ny> našem? /cc CrazyLemon
<lupastro> configuring exim4 in ubuntu to use Gmail for smtp
<lynxlynxlynx> ne se jebat s tem, če hočeš samo mail poslat
<lupastro> lynxlynxlynx: sem že mislil, da mi bo prišlo :)
<lynxlynxlynx> mutt, mailx in še klasični mail se da lepo nastavt
<lynxlynxlynx> exim je overkill
<CrazyLemon> našem kaj?
<dz0ny> a iam ubunut.si wiki kaj o mail
<dz0ny> saj sem dal prvo sendmail :)
<CrazyLemon> dvomim
<CrazyLemon> ubuntu.si wiki je prazgodovinski
<CrazyLemon> tudi če je kaj gor
<CrazyLemon> je useless
<dz0ny> lynxlynxlynx: problem je da eni ponudnki blokirajo mail prek standardnih portov, dovolijo samo gmail,yaho in svojega
<dz0ny> yahoo*, hotmail
<lupastro> skripto dodam v cron z crontab -e, se sama doda v cron.hourly al jo moram sam dat ročno?
<lynxlynxlynx> sej ni problem, ustvariš račun in pošiljaš prek njih
<dz0ny> cp v /etc/cron.hourly
<lupastro> skripto
<lynxlynxlynx> za mutt napišeš par vrstic ala .netrc in je vse pripravljeno
<lupastro> ?
<dz0ny> omogočiš jo da ji nastaviš x
<dz0ny> bit
<lupastro> to sem
<dz0ny> samo v mapo daš
<dz0ny> nič več crontab
<dz0ny> crontab samodejno to zažene
<dz0ny> mislim anacron al karkoli je že gor
<lupastro> evo
<CrazyLemon> zdaj pa čakaj 16.00!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<lupastro> lahko kako preverim ali bo delalo
<lupastro> lol
<CrazyLemon> zaženi skripto
<lupastro> žverca, si me prehitel
<CrazyLemon> pa boš preveril :)
<dz0ny> lupastro lahko pa v GO narediš če ne dela :)
<lupastro> hmmm
<lupastro> ne dela
<CrazyLemon> ja
<CrazyLemon> ker 1.)
<CrazyLemon> 0 != o
<CrazyLemon> -o = output
<CrazyLemon> ne 0utput :)
<lupastro> sem kr mojega uporabil :P
<lupastro> sem osel, kaj čmo :)
<lupastro> ampak naj bi delalo, skripta se požene in naredi vse ok
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e 5min!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<lupastro> eko, da vidimo
<lupastro> sem zamaknil opozorilo za 1 minutko, da se lahko vse naredi
<lupastro> me prav zanima, če bo delalo kakor mora, skripta dela ok, sem dal vremensko napoved in še opozorilo :)
<CrazyLemon> a to delaš za stranko al za vaše podjetje? ker če se ne motim taka podobna storitev že obstaja ..za CB radio
<lupastro> to delam zame, za cb in pmr nič ne obstaja v sloveniji, samo v zda in UK
<CrazyLemon> obstaja za CB :) je človek pred mano poslušal obvestilo o vremenu
<CrazyLemon> je pa res da je to bilo v LJ
<lupastro> mogoče v lj, pri nas ni nič takega, da bi vedel
<CrazyLemon> ker balonarji zjutraj poslušajo obvestila prek CBja
<CrazyLemon> o vremenu
<lupastro> ne ne
<lupastro> tisto ni cb ampak na air bandu vhf postaja
<dz0ny> no z sdr bi rad tole lovil http://www.tablix.org/~avian/blog/archives/2012/08/follow_up_on_open_sourcing_vesna/
<lupastro> se ni sprožilo
<CrazyLemon> zame je to vse isto :D
<dz0ny> lupastro dmesg ti bo povedal zakaj
<lupastro> baje, da ni zalaufala skripta
<lupastro> aha
<dz0ny> na desktopu moraš pa pod cat /var/log/syslog pogledat
<lupastro> nič
<dz0ny> poglej za  (root) CMD (   cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.hourly)
<dz0ny> lahko tudi zaženeš na silo in pogledaš kaj naredi
<lupastro> skripto sem zagnal in naredi vse tako kot je treba
<dz0ny> ne run-parts --report /etc/cron.hourly je ukaz ki ga cron zažene interno na na vsako uro
<dz0ny> ce ti nič ne pokaže pomeni da skripti manjka +x
<lupastro> -rwxr-r-x 1 root root 1136 sep 14 15:55 frn.sh
<lupastro> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 1136 sep 14 15:55 frn.sh
<lupastro> tako, torej je +x
<lupastro> imam Å¡e en problem
<lupastro> preden poberem dol nove file, pobrišem obstoječe, vendar mi zmeraj napiše, da je pobrani file s timestamp 15:06:03
<dz0ny> ne pomenovati moraš /etc/cron.hourly/frn
<dz0ny> brez sh na koncu
<lupastro> aaaa
<dz0ny> ne rabiš brisat
<dz0ny> curl vse sam naredi lame tudi
<lupastro> dz0ny: sem uporabil wget, ker mi je curl delal neke errorje
<lupastro> sam to me Å¡e zanima
<lupastro> wget ne da svojega timestampa al kako?
<lupastro> al ima mogoče kje kak temporary folder, ki ga uporablja in mi sedaj vleče od tam te file?
<dz0ny> ne, mism da ne zna brati fejkanih e-tagov
<dz0ny> al kako že je ne spomnim se več
<dz0ny> curl uporabljam
<dz0ny> wget shrani v mako kjer je sedaj torej CWD
<dz0ny> ker to poganja root  je to /root/ mapa
<lupastro> očitno pusti timestamp od datoteke kot je bila ustvarjena
<dz0ny> pa tam ko v imenu datoteke escapaš \ presled je bolje da da š celotno stvar v navednice
<dz0ny> curl "/pot/Lokalni disk/"
<dz0ny> brb za 1h
<lupastro> dz0ny:  in vsi ostali, hvala za pomoč :)
<lupastro> mogoče pa bomo lahko kmalu spremljali vremenske in ostale napovedi v gorah in na morju s pmr in CB postajami, če bo šlo vse po mojih skromnih načrtih :)
<lupastro> grem tudi jaz, lep dan in lep vikend vsem
<lupastro> ciaooo
<sasa84_> papa lupastro
<lupastro> če bi mi kdo uspel povedat kako dobit še zvočni posnetek zadnje prometne informacije z www.rtvslo.si/prometniklub/ bi mu bil hvaležen
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/_up/export/promet.mp3
<CrazyLemon> lp :)
<zekoZeko> kako si to najdu? jaz sem dekompresiral un player.swf, pa ni noter URL-ja, sem hotel zdej promet gledat z wiresharkom, da vidim do česa dostopa
<CrazyLemon> Use the source Luke!
<CrazyLemon> :)
<zekoZeko> a je kje drugje v htmlju napisan?
<CrazyLemon> in player je res v flashu..ampak to je pa tudi vse kar je ..player
<CrazyLemon> vsebino pa pobira iz mp3ja
<zekoZeko> ja to mi je jasno
<zekoZeko> sam kje je url mp3ja pa nisem uspel najt na hitro
<zekoZeko> hehe
<zekoZeko> nasel
<zekoZeko> butl
<sasa84_> o CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> oo sasa84_
<lupastro> CrazyLemon: hvala
<CrazyLemon> lupastro pust radio tamali te čaka! :D
<lupastro> hm, ni ok un url
<CrazyLemon> je ok
<lupastro> hmm
<CrazyLemon> samo če je pred mikrofonom ne najbl brihten človek
<lupastro> aaaaaaa
<CrazyLemon> potem ne zna uporabljat zvočnega signala za prometne informacije
<lupastro> ja ma tega ne morem spuščat v eter
<CrazyLemon> :)
<lupastro> je skoraj ena ura oddaje Å¡e zraven
<dz0ny> back
<lupastro> welcome, jaz pa Å¡e vedno tukaj
<lupastro> :P
<lupastro> a je res, da se ne sme filea, ki se ga da v cron poimenovati s končnico kot sem jaz naredil, frn.sh
<dz0ny> da
<lupastro> torej sam frn
<dz0ny> mislim cron preskoči
<dz0ny> jp
<lupastro> aha
<lupastro> sam a bo pol zalaufalo skripto
<zekoZeko> kaj cron preskoci? Ce das v cron.d ja, ce pa das v crontab je vseeno kaksna je koncnica
<lupastro> /etc/cron.hourly/frn/frn.sh sem imel
<zekoZeko> to bo bolj problem
<CrazyLemon> zakaj folder?
<zekoZeko> da ne gre rekurzivno v imenike
<lupastro> torej bi moral imet sam /etc/cron/frn/frn
<lupastro> oz. /etc/cron.hourly/frn/frn
<zekoZeko> ne
<CrazyLemon> -frn/
<zekoZeko> /etc/cron.hourly/frn.sh bo OK
<zekoZeko> drugac poglej man run-parts
<zekoZeko> s tem se poganja vsebina teh imenikov v /etc
<zekoZeko> tam ti tocno pise kaj pa kako se pozene al pa ne pozene
<lupastro> torej ukaz sudo run-parts /etc/cron.hourly/ bi mi moral pognat skripto?
<zekoZeko> tudi, sam ponavadi ti to pozene cron :)
<zekoZeko> druace ma run-parts tut en switch, da ti sam izpise kaj se bo pognalo, da lahko potestiras
<zekoZeko> --test
<lupastro> nič ne izpiše
<lupastro> evo zdej pa izpiše
<lupastro> sem preimenoval frn.sh v frn in dela
<CrazyLemon> olé!
<lupastro> :)
<zekoZeko> :)
<lupastro> sem zadovoljen
<lupastro> super ste
<zekoZeko> mislim da mora bit tut executable
<lupastro> res
<lupastro> je že
<lupastro> ;)
<lupastro> tako, zdej pa grem lahko domov :)
<CrazyLemon> zdaj pa pokliči na val 202
<CrazyLemon> ter jih napizdi kaj se pa grejo s prometnimi informacijami
<CrazyLemon> :>
<lupastro> hehe
<lupastro> sem že pisal na radio capris, če bi lahko njihove prometne dol pobiral
<lupastro> seveda brez reklam in promocije
<lupastro> ker ne sme it to v eter
<CrazyLemon> sej med prometnimi ne smejo bit reklame :)
<CrazyLemon> je pa vse odvisno od tistega ki je pred mikrofonom :)
<lupastro> ne, jih dajo prej in pol :)
<lupastro> rabim samo dejstva ne pa reklam, to mislim
<lupastro> sem jim ponudil, da si sami klient gor poknejo, itak je zastonj, pa naj dajajo opozorila za obalno regijo
<CrazyLemon> na koncu bodo oddajali svoj program prek CBja :)))
<lupastro> moram porihtat opozorila še za visokogorje, smučišča, vse kar bi lahko rabil planinec, smučar ali turni smučar, pohodnik, jadralec, avtomobilist ipd
<lupastro> haha
<lupastro> ne ne, ne smejo tega
<lupastro> niti nima pasovne Å¡irine
<lupastro> obvestila pa nobenemu ne Å¡kodijo
<CrazyLemon> lupastro zrihtaj obvestila z vremenskih postaj :)
<lupastro> in noben od njih nima materijalne koristi, bi pa bilo faj, če bi vsak oddajal svoje in tudi odgovarjal za svoje zadeve
<lupastro> ma z vsake postaje bi bilo pol vsega preveč
<CrazyLemon> jah..vremenske postaje so povsod :)
<lupastro> minutko za vreme in 30s za promet plus opozorila za nevarnosti 1 min vsako uro ali pol ure je dovolj
<CrazyLemon> in dobiš vse informacije ki jih rabi planinc,smučar etc. etc.
<lupastro> sej
<lupastro> in postaja te stane 20€, ne rabiš izpita, ne rabiš dovoljenja
<lupastro> gsm signala pa tudi ni povsod
<CrazyLemon> ne pravim js da ti imaš postajo..ker je to mal useless.. ker postaje že obstajajo povsod
<lupastro> upam, da bom uspel dobit gorsko reševalno službo, da se dela monitoring
<lupastro> to niso navadne radijske postaje
<CrazyLemon> http://www.sffa.org/index.php/meteo-postaje
<Pepelka> Zveza za prosto letenje Slovenije - Avtomatske meteorološke postaje
<CrazyLemon> zrihtaš gsm modul na strežniku... ki vsakih X minut pokliče postajo.. in ti servira vsebino na CB :)
<lupastro> ne ne
<lupastro> to že vsebuje elemente plačil
<lupastro> tle zadeva laufa pro bono, brez kapitala v ozadju
<lupastro> nekdo bi moral plačevat klice
<lupastro> nič, grem jaz
<lupastro> bodite fajn
<lupastro> uživajte v vikendu, se tipkamo v ponedeljek :)
<lupastro> ciao in Å¡e enkrat hvala
<CrazyLemon> ajde
<sasa84_> oh CrazyLemon i miss you
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ ? a imaš vročino? :)
<sasa84_> trebuh me boli :P
<CrazyLemon> ah..tisti dnevi
<CrazyLemon> gotcha
<CrazyLemon> :>
<dz0ny> sasa84_: ene 5x borovničke al pa limonce al pa medico, vse mine / odvisno od teže
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon, ne ne...ni to :P
<sasa84_> dz0ny, ja... underberg je zakon za take zadeve
<CrazyLemon> ali pa encijan :p
<CrazyLemon> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/09/oscar-winning-video-editor-lightworks-landing-on-linux-in-october
<Pepelka> Oscar-Winning Video Editor &#8216;Lightworks&#8217; Landing on Linux in October  | OMG! Ubuntu!
<CrazyLemon> http://i.imgur.com/hOIOH.jpg
<CrazyLemon> :))))
<lynxlynxlynx> :D
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1567-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1567-1/
<CrazyLemon> http://www.isameme.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/Best-way-to-milk-a-sheep.jpg
<CrazyLemon> ahaha
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] bexaa: Re: Namestitev ubuntu-ja  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38835/#p38835
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] damjo: Kateri audio Player  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38836/#p38836
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Namestitev ubuntu-ja  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38837/#p38837
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Kateri audio Player  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38838/#p38838
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: tale bexaa se mi zdi da iso file zapeče na cd, namesto da bi iso na cd. pa obstaja tudi http://www.linuxliveusb.com/
<Pepelka> LinuxLive USB Creator
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny misliš da ga razširi na cd?
<CrazyLemon> tudi to sem predvideval..ampak pravi da se mu neki prikaže
<dz0ny> ne tudi to ne samo drop file na cd(tako kot da bi hotel word file zapeč), eni so tako pekli piratske zadeve :)
<dz0ny> lej večine v oš/sš niso naučili kaj je odtis cd-ja
<dz0ny> smpomnim se ene učiteljce ki je mislila da je to lightscribe
<dz0ny> spomnim
<CrazyLemon> lol :D
<CrazyLemon> aja dz0ny postal sem  zvesti poslušalec radia :)
<dz0ny> d:
<dz0ny> btw kako poslušaš (mobilna stran, program etc)
<dz0ny> pozabil widget
<dz0ny> doh
<dz0ny> hq stream je trenutno na m.radioterminal.si/live
<CrazyLemon> program
<CrazyLemon> ne maram ravno poslušanja prek strani :)
<CrazyLemon> sovražim ubistvu :)
<dz0ny> unrelated če kdo uporablja whatsapp http://fileperms.org/whatsapp-is-broken-really-broken/
<Pepelka> WhatsApp is broken, really broken | fileperms
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1568-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1568-1/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] damjo: Re: Kateri audio Player za Debian z LXDE  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38839/#p38839
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, greva sajbrat?
<sasa84> ah, spet dela en love cd :S
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 v bistvu sm gledal tv :D
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: jaz sem pa ravno mislil napisat da si ga testiral
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 "testiral sem ga" :P
<dz0ny> crc32 pa to da ne bo preskakovalo, da so vsi biti na pravem mestu itd :)
<sasa84> ah dj CrazyLemon, en tak pusič
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Kateri audio Player za Debian z LXDE  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38840/#p38840
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 lej..spoštujem te..zato te nočem izkoriščat samo za sajbr
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sasa84> oh...Å¡e bl pusi odgovor :P
 * CrazyLemon king of pusi's!
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<CrazyLemon> kaj za vraga se dogaja s tem mulcem na FB
<CrazyLemon> postavi vprašanje
<CrazyLemon> in nato kar naenkrat  zgine s facebooka..in on in njegovo vprašanje
#ubuntu-si 2012-09-15
<sasa84> jou jou :D
<sasa84> jaz si grem skuhat kavo...za vas pa malo glasbe ;)
<sasa84> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SDfe9dn59Mk&feature=related
<Pepelka> Ella Fitzgerald - Dream a Little Dream of Me - YouTube
<Sky[x]> ;)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kje si miši :P
<sasa84> a še pančaš? :P
<sasa84> jutri bigi ;)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 veš da!
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] nova_smer: Re: Slobuntu 10.10.2  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38841/#p38841
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] nova_smer: Re: Slobuntu 10.10.2  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38842/#p38842
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] nova_smer: Re: Dokumentacija Ubuntu zdaj tudi v slovenščini  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38843/#p38843
<dz0ny> doh sem skoraj zaspal nazaj z to ello, kontra http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y-HavE08qHY
<Pepelka> Melodrom - Med postajami - YouTube
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] lolsi11: 0 AD multiplayer  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38844/#p38844
<CrazyLemon> f ... that
<CrazyLemon> lana del rey!
<sasa84> dz0ny, nice one
<sasa84> men je ful hud komad "duet" ;)
<dz0ny> men je "produkcijsko" zelo všeč tudi http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UtwipZIEZRU
<Pepelka> Katja Å ulc - There Will Be Boys (HD) - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> ko sm vidu naslov sm si mislu "pa ne še ena ki poskuša v angleščini pet"
<CrazyLemon> ampak dejansko.. ji kar dobro gre :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: v ny je študiral in doštudirala jazz, če se ne motim (nekej sem zasledil da traja 8 let)
<dz0ny> kar mislim povedat je da če se v 8 letih v tujini ne naučiš jezika, potem ti ni pomoči...
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/slovenija/borut-pahor-zaradi-padca-s-konja-ostaja-v-bolnisnici/291511
<Pepelka> Borut Pahor zaradi padca s konja ostaja v bolnišnici :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<CrazyLemon> haha
<CrazyLemon> jaoo ta pahor
<dz0ny> najprej ušesa potem konj, res mu ne gre v ključnih trenutkih
<LorD_DDooM> Note to CrazyLemon obalni maraton je čez 14 dni, time to start practicing :)
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM ma dvomim da bom Å¡el
<CrazyLemon> grem pa jutri na 90km furo :)
<CrazyLemon> velika verjetnost je da bom crknu nekje po 60km :)
<Boffy> Ma kdo kako idejo kaj se bolj "splaèa" za recimo delo na daljavo - netbook z 2 GB ram , 6 celièno baterijo, AMD Fusion C60 1 Ghz dual core brez OS ALI Samsung Galaxy Tab7? hmm... a kdo ve a èe je tablica 3G potem lahko telefoniraš z njo ali samo internet podatke pretakaš preko 3G?
<CrazyLemon> v večini primerov so samo podatki
<CrazyLemon> vem pa da za ipad obstaja nek hack s katerim lahko nato tudi telefoniraš
<CrazyLemon> in js osebno bi več naredil z netbookom kot s tablico :)
<lynxlynxlynx> kolk bi šele debilno zgledal, če bi telefoniral s tablico
<lynxlynxlynx> že pri slikanju je haha
<Boffy> sej jaz osebno (èe bi lahko) bi raje nabavil Nexus 7 samo ko pa se ga tu ne dobi
<CrazyLemon> Boffy se ga bo dobilo
<CrazyLemon> zelo kmalu :)
<Boffy> ne bi zgledal preveè debilno èe bi s tablico telefoniral, paè uporabiš bluetooth slušalke... glede slikanja ali snemanja pa tudi ne ker je 7" oziroma so tako velike kot Padi v Star Treku ;-)
<Boffy> ja samo nexus 7 pri nas ne bo imel take cene verjetno.
<Boffy> gledam Samsung 7 (Wi-fi) stane 250, 260 EUR, pa ima resda slabšo grafiko kot Nexus 7, samo ima pa še drugo kamero, pa za daljinca g alahko maš, pa MicroSD kartico lahko daš noter....
<Boffy> decisions, decisions....
<CrazyLemon> 249€ bo 16gb N7
<Boffy> saj niti ne vem èa na netbooku vse dela. moram itak en kljuèek s sabo nest da sprobam.
<CrazyLemon> si pa zamudil hudo akcijo
<CrazyLemon> cca. mesec nazaj
<CrazyLemon> je bil samsung 7 200€ :)
<Boffy> aja? kje?
<CrazyLemon> povsod! :9
<CrazyLemon> :)
<Boffy> uf...
<Boffy> hmm le zakaj so ga podražali nazj....
<CrazyLemon> akcija je bila :)
<Boffy> je pa res d ame prej te zadeve niso zanimale, zdaj pa grem nekam v južne kraje sem pa v buistvu netbooke gledal, pa sem videl da ta male talice niso tako drage
<CrazyLemon> že..ampak niso niti ne vem kak uporabne.. sam za srfanje pa maile pa kakšno krajšo nanizanko.. aja
<CrazyLemon> pa za gps
<CrazyLemon> tale samsung tab ima zelo dober gps
<CrazyLemon> če se ne motim ima tako glonass kot gps
<Boffy> ja GPS pa tako imam MIO, ki pa res da rabi dodatkne mape za druge države....
<Boffy> ja GPS ima una ta dražja varianta za 350EUR
<Boffy> eh sej bom videl èe imajo kak starejši netbook. tile novi Atom itak ne delajo v Linux v redu....
<CrazyLemon> kako južno pa greš? :)
<Boffy> JV Azija
<CrazyLemon> kar precej južno :D
<Boffy> ja pa tudi kitajska je blizu....
<CrazyLemon> torej no brainer
<CrazyLemon> skočiš do kitajske po cheap ipad copy
<CrazyLemon> in še prihraniš
<CrazyLemon> :d
<Boffy> :-)
<Boffy> èe bo èas bom šel v en šoping mall kjer imajo samo raèunala ipd. pa se mogoèe kaj najde, pa da tudi kaj zglihat...
<Boffy> sej tam so biznismeni
<CrazyLemon> ma kak Å¡oping mall..direkt v tovarno po "fresh copy" :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Slobuntu 10.10.2  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38845/#p38845
<Boffy> ah ne grem na tist otok...
<Boffy> hmmm kako se pa sploh zdaj ti procesorji gledajo (intel/AMD)? vèasih je bilo to dokaj enostavno, zdaj pa vidim imajo neteri manj Ghz p aso v resnici boljši od drugih. po navadi pa se ne objavi vseh podatkov. Še najlažje je pri intelu kjer mi je jasno da je core i5 hitrejši od Core i3
<Boffy> ali niti to ni nujno da drži?
<Boffy> potem moram pa staln gledat neke teste, pa primerjave... naporno res.
<Boffy> morali bi nekako poenotiti vsaj poimenovanja modelov, da je iz imena razvidna moè ali kaj podobnega
<CrazyLemon> vsi imajo svoje fore :)
<CrazyLemon> pri APUjih (prej si omenjal če se ne motim) je ponavadi višja cifra pomeni več jeder in več ghz ...tko da ja..tko kot pri intelu
<CrazyLemon> sam drugačne cifre
<CrazyLemon> A6 , A8 etc
<CrazyLemon> aja..pa pri APUju to pomeni tudi boljšo grafiko :)
<Boffy> ja sej to je to.... vèasih so bili 286, 386, 486 in pentium, pa pše SX in DX in si takoj vedel karei je hitrejši, potem so bili Gigaherzi, no zdaj pa se èlovek res težko znajde
<Boffy> razen po ceni se da Å¡e kaj videt...
<lynxlynxlynx> itak ni več vse v hitrosti
<lynxlynxlynx> poraba je precej pomembna recimo
<lynxlynxlynx> brez ogleda na cpubench al kaj je že, ne bi kupil ničesar
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] nova_smer: Re: Slobuntu 10.10.2  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38846/#p38846
<CrazyLemon> +1
<CrazyLemon> poraba je odvisna od naprave kjer je cpu..tko da za desktope ne vem če je nevem kako pomembna poraba :)
<CrazyLemon> je pa res da sem tudi porabo gledal ob nakupu desktopa :)
<Boffy> POraba je odvisna tudi od operacijskega sistema ;-)
<sasa84> elow Boffy :)
<sasa84> oj CrazyLemon lynxlynxlynx :)
<sasa84> a sta kej pridna?
<lynxlynxlynx> odvisno koga vprašaš
<sasa84> lynxlynxlynx, zate vem... vprašam sam tko zarad lepšga
<sasa84> glede CrazyLemon pa... you know
<lynxlynxlynx> ;)
<Boffy> prekleto neki sem prtisni in mi šumnikov ne kaže pri odgovorih od ostalih...
<Boffy> aha udej bo pa boljš...
<Boffy> zdej
<lynxlynxlynx> ne
<lynxlynxlynx> žćčđš
<Boffy> ja res je ni boljš
<Boffy> zakaj pa je to tako? sicer res da uporabljam nek under development klient
<lynxlynxlynx> tko je že odkar si prišel
<lynxlynxlynx> encoding maš napačen
<lynxlynxlynx> tu je utf-8
<Boffy> AHA! Zdej pa bo. moram najt en boljši klient. Sem imal kao modern IRC client amapk vidim da se nirazvija od leta 2008
<Boffy> čeprav je kar dober ima različne stvari naokoli raporejene, pa tudi npr. okno, kjer je  info prečiščeno
<Boffy> a x-chat je zastonj samo Linux verzija
<lynxlynxlynx> ta bi bla huda
<Boffy> You may use XChat for Windows for free for 30 days. If, after this time, you would like to continue using the product, you are required to register. Registration is a one time fee of €15.99 (Euro) which can be paid using the PayPal service below.
<lynxlynxlynx> carsji!
<CrazyLemon> ne
<CrazyLemon> je tudi za windowse free
<CrazyLemon> samo moraš najt že zbuildano različico
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> oj sasa84
<CrazyLemon> (again)
<lynxlynxlynx> source itak je, ampak ful dobra fora
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, mwa mwa mwa cmoka pusa ipd
<CrazyLemon> jp :)
<Boffy> ah zgleda da ima KDE for Win  Quassel
<Boffy> heh ko si človek zaželi dobrih linux aplikacij na windowsih....
<CrazyLemon> use the source :D
<Boffy> ne saj imam KDE 4 win installer (package manager), naredi update in podobno kot pri Muonu si izbereš program in klikneš install in ti ga potegne iz repozirtorijev. super so edino ta prvič je bilo malo veliko dependencies (spet sem pozabil kako se jim reče po slovensko)
<CrazyLemon> odvisnosti? :D
<lynxlynxlynx> ja :9
<Boffy> ja odvisnosti.
<Boffy> madona čist sem že ven iz slovenščine. 8 ur na da v službi angleško tolčem, potem pa še doma tako 50/50
<CrazyLemon> to samo pomeni da si dobro plačan ;)
<CrazyLemon> http://www.zumduernbraeu.com/
<Pepelka> Zum Dürnbräu, Ihr Altbayerisches Wirtshaus in München
<CrazyLemon> !!!
<CrazyLemon> to sem iskal nekaj let!!
<CrazyLemon> priporočam btw :D
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e posebi pivo pa zelje
<Boffy> ja, ko bi vsaj bil, tako pa pod povprečno slovensko neto plačo. pa nobenih dodatkov.
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Slobuntu 10.10.2  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38847/#p38847
<Gregor__> evo KDE FTW
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] motokultivator: Re: Kateri audio Player za Debian z LXDE  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38849/#p38849
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] nova_smer: Re: Slobuntu 10.10.2  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38850/#p38850
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Slobuntu 10.10.2  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38851/#p38851
<CrazyLemon> zeh
<Sky[x]> a kdo rabi 320gb disk za vprenosnik prodam ?
<sasa84> Sky[x], zamenam za 500gb :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 zamenjam 80gb home porna za 500gb solo akcije..deal??
<CrazyLemon> :>
<Sky[x]> :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a ti nastopaš?
<sasa84> al si snemal starše al pa sestro?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 zakaj pa misliš da bi drugač menjal???
<CrazyLemon> pa ne bit gnjusna no..ni kul :D
<sasa84> :P
<sasa84> lej CrazyLemon ... midva si skoz neke solo stvari pošilava a ne...
<sasa84> kaj pa čw bi si midva tele diske tko "v živo" predala a?
<sasa84> če*
<sasa84> a CrazyLemon, a si spet utihnu? :P
<sasa84> ah.. :S
<sasa84> lej CrazyLemon ... tele diske si v živo predava in posnameva pol še 1TB :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 čist si me vrgla iz tira s tem snemanjem sestre in staršev..
<CrazyLemon> tko da..lets not talk about porn
<CrazyLemon> ever
<CrazyLemon> :P
<sasa84> ok...ampak sam si začel CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ampak ti nimaš sestre :>
<sasa84> noup CrazyLemon nimam
<sasa84> vidm, d te sestra Å¡e bl bedira kt mat+fotr :P
<sasa84> http://razkrito.net/pozor-najboljsi-seks-horoskop/
<Pepelka> POZOR: Najboljši seks horoskop!
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a ti si riba?
<sasa84> ribon :>
<sasa84> zdej grem pa pančat
<sasa84> noč! :)
#ubuntu-si 2012-09-16
<ziga555-> Hej
<ziga555-> Sedaj sem inštaliral ubuntu 12.04.1
<ziga555-> Pa mi nekaj ni jasno
<ziga555-> V vseh prejšnih različicah če sem kliknil v zgornji levi kot
<ziga555-> se mi je odprl seznam map in programov
<ziga555-> Tukaj to ne dela...
<ziga555-> Piše samo program ki ga imam odprt (npr. terminal)
<ziga555-> Če kliknem tam zgoraj se nič ne zgodi
<ziga555-> Praktično enako, kot pri windowsih start menu
<ziga555-> brb, reboot
<ziga555-> back
<ziga555-> Evo sem inštaliral gnome in gnome classic ima sedaj menu
<ziga555-> pri "normalnem" gnome pa se nič ne znajdem :/
<ziga555-> Pa tudi sedaj poskušam konfigurirat 2 zaslona, pa mi spet javi error
<ziga555-> required virtual size does not fit available size: requested=(2560, 960), minimum=(320, 200), maximum=(1366, 1366)
<ziga555-> Nevem kaj mu ni spet jasno
<ziga555-> Skratka razočaran :/
<ziga555-> Sedaj pa Å¡e to, Ubuntu has experienced an internal error.
<ziga555-> Crap
<Jork> dobr dan. Mene pa zanima za tale hangout, a se lahko udeležiš tud èist tko èe nimaš google raèuna?
<Jork> namreè nekaj me bega pri oglasu
<Jork> ....prevajanju, problemih, zanimivostih in ostalem. Lahko se nam pridružite tudi kar tako. Vabljeni tako naši stari znanci, kot tudi novi radovedneži, ki bi se nam radi pridružili....
<Jork> spodaj pa piše:
<Jork> !!! Naj opomnim samo še to, da za to druženje rabite Google+ raèun in spremljati našo stran (torej imeti Ubuntu Slovenija v krogih). Navodila, kako si ustvariti raèun na Google+ in ves ostali postopek, najdete
<Jork> kaj zdej rabš nujno google raèuna al ne da se lahko udeležiš?
<CrazyLemon> sej lepo piše če rabiš al ne
<Jork> ne fora je v tem da ne piše lepo
<Jork> ampak piše protislovno
<Jork> Å¡e enkrat citiram
<Jork>  ....prevajanju, problemih, zanimivostih in ostalem. Lahko se nam pridružite tudi kar tako. Vabljeni tako naši stari znanci, kot tudi novi radovedneži, ki bi se nam radi pridružili....
<Jork> spodaj pa
<Jork> !!! Naj opomnim samo še to, da za to druženje rabite Google+ raèun in spremljati našo stran (torej imeti Ubuntu Slovenija v krogih). Navodila, kako si ustvariti raèun na Google+ in ves ostali postopek, najdete
<Jork> po tem sodeè je tko, da èe nimaš google raèuna in èe nisi èlan slovenske ubuntu scene nimaš tam kej delat. zgoraj pa piše da so vabljen vsi? A zdej èe se bo hotu moj fotr tam pojavt bo mogu met google raèun in biti èlan ubuntu-si, a model pojma nima kaj je google raèun?
<Jork> ...kot tudi novi radovedneži, ki bi se nam radi pridružili.....
<Jork> tko no sej noèem težit sam èudno mi je
<Jork> ker novi radovedneži pol po logiki oglasa nimajo tam kejdelat ker ne prevajajo ali se kakorkoli ulvarjajo z ubuntujem
<Jork> jst bi se recimo rad udeležil ker me zanima kako to v live potem sam ne razumem zakaj bi zdej zarad tega mogu met google raèun?
<Jork> poteka*
<Jork> kr neki
<Jork> kaj èe noèem uporabljat google raèuna pa bi se vseen rad udeležil, a je to možno?
<CrazyLemon> ne
<Jork> zakaj ne?
<Jork> a pol tud ta msedet pa poslušat ne smem?
<CrazyLemon> zato ker ni možno
<Jork> al to poteka prek neta?
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> poglej si malo kaj je google hangout
<CrazyLemon> pa bova potem nadaljevala pogovor
<CrazyLemon> lp
<Jork> ok
<Jork> zakaj se pa pol rajš v živo ne dobite?
<Jork> jst ne vem kaj je google hangout in ker je ubuntu za troteluserje ki ne vejo kaj je to mi prosim razložite
<Jork> jst sem troteluser
<Jork> kaj ej to google hangout?
<Jork> kaj je to google hangout?
<Jork> kaj je to google hangout?
<Jork> kaj je to google hangout?
<Jork> kaj je to google hangout?
<Jork> kaj je to google hangout?
<Jork> kaj je to google hangout?
<Jork> kaj je to google hangout?
<Jork> kaj je to google hangout?
<Jork> kaj je to google hangout?
<Jork> kaj je to google hangout?
<Jork> kaj je to google hangout?
<Jork> kaj je to google hangout?
<Jork> kaj je to google hangout?
<Jork> kaj je to google hangout?
<Jork> v
<Jork> kaj je to google hangout?
<Jork> kaj je to google hangout?
<Jork> kaj je to google hangout?
<Jork> kaj je to google hangout?
<Jork> kaj je to google hangout?
<Jork> kaj je to google hangout?
<Jork> kaj je to google hangout?
<Jork> kaj je to google hangout?
<Jork> kaj je to google hangout?
<Jork> kaj je to google hangout?
<Jork> kaj je to google hangout?
<Jork> kaj je to google hangout?
<Jork> kaj je to google hangout?
<Jork> kaj je to google hangout?
<Jork> kaj je to google hangout?
<Jork> kaj je to google hangout?
<Jork> kaj je to google hangout?
<Jork> kaj je to google hangout?
<Jork> kaj je to google hangout?
<Jork> kaj je to google hangout?
<Jork> kaj je to google hangout?
<Jork> kaj je to google hangout?
<Jork> kaj je to google hangout?
<Jork> kaj je to google hangout?
<Jork> kaj je to google hangout?
<Jork> kaj je to google hangout?
<Jork> kaj je to google hangout?
<Jork> kaj je to google hangout?
<Jork> kaj je to google hangout?
<Jork> kaj je to google hangout?
<Jork> kaj je to google hangout?
<Jork> kaj je to google hangout?
<Jork> kaj je to google hangout?
<Jork> kaj je to google hangout?
<Jork> kaj je to google hangout?
<Jork> kaj je to google hangout?
<Jork> kaj je to google hangout?
<Jork> kaj je to google hangout?
<Jork> kaj je to google hangout?
<Jork> kaj je to google hangout?
<Jork> kaj je to google hangout?
<Jork> kaj je to google hangout?
<Jork> kaj je to google hangout?
<Jork> kaj je to google hangout?
<Jork> kaj je to google hangout?
<Jork> kaj je to google hangout?
<Jork> kaj je to google hangout?
<Jork> kaj je to google hangout?
<Jork> kaj je to google hangout?
<Jork> kaj je to google hangout?
<Jork> kaj je to google hangout?
<Jork> kaj je to google hangout?
<Jork> kaj je to google hangout?
<Jork> kaj je to google hangout?
<Jork> kaj je to google hangout?
<Jork> kaj je to google hangout?
<Jork> kaj je to google hangout?
<Jork> kaj je to google hangout?
<Jork> kaj je to google hangout?
<Jork> kaj je to google hangout?
<Jork> kaj je to google hangout?
<Jork> kaj je to google hangout?
<Jork> kaj je to google hangout?
<Jork> kaj je to google hangout?
<Jork> kaj je to google hangout?
<Jork> kaj je to google hangout?
<Jork> kaj je to google hangout?
<Jork> kaj je to google hangout?
<Jork> kaj je to google hangout?
<Jork> kaj je to google hangout?
<Jork> kaj je to google hangout?
<Jork> kaj je to google hangout?
<Jork> sorry zaštekala se mi je tipkovnica
<Jork> sorry zaštekala se mi je tipkovnica
<Jork> sorry zaštekala se mi je tipkovnica
<Jork> sorry zaštekala se mi je tipkovnica
<Jork> sorry zaštekala se mi je tipkovnica
<Jork> sorry zaštekala se mi je tipkovnica
<Jork> sorry zaštekala se mi je tipkovnica
<Jork> sorry zaštekala se mi je tipkovnica
<Jork> sorry zaštekala se mi je tipkovnica
<Jork> sorry zaštekala se mi je tipkovnica
<Jork> sorry zaštekala se mi je tipkovnica
<Jork> sorry zaštekala se mi je tipkovnica
<Jork> sorry zaštekala se mi je tipkovnica
<Jork> sorry zaštekala se mi je tipkovnica
<Jork> sorry zaštekala se mi je tipkovnica
<Jork> sorry zaštekala se mi je tipkovnica
<Jork> sorry zaštekala se mi je tipkovnica
<Jork> sorry zaštekala se mi je tipkovnica
<Jork> sorry zaštekala se mi je tipkovnica
<Jork> sorry zaštekala se mi je tipkovnica
<Jork> sorry zaštekala se mi je tipkovnica
<Jork> sorry zaštekala se mi je tipkovnica
<Jork> sorry zaštekala se mi je tipkovnica
<Jork> sorry zaštekala se mi je tipkovnica
<Jork> sorry zaštekala se mi je tipkovnica
<Jork> sorry zaštekala se mi je tipkovnica
<Jork> sorry zaštekala se mi je tipkovnica
<Jork> sorry zaštekala se mi je tipkovnica
<Jork> sorry zaštekala se mi je tipkovnica
<Jork> sorry zaštekala se mi je tipkovnica
<Jork> sorry zaštekala se mi je tipkovnica
<Jork> sorry zaštekala se mi je tipkovnica
<Jork> sorry zaštekala se mi je tipkovnica
<Jork> sorry zaštekala se mi je tipkovnica
<Jork> sorry zaštekala se mi je tipkovnica
<Jork> sorry zaštekala se mi je tipkovnica
<Jork> sorry zaštekala se mi je tipkovnica
<lynxlynxlynx> haha
<ziga555> Ma kdo kakšno rešitev za mojo težavo z ekranom?
<dz0ny> ziga kakšno?
<ziga555> Ma nemorem nastaviti resolucije
<ziga555> Ker uporabljam 2 zaslona
<ziga555> Pa mi deluje le kot Mirror
<ziga555> Nemorem pa nastaviti da bi imel dva zaslona (extended).
<ziga555> Čeprav mi je včeraj to delovalo
<dz0ny> ziga555: pri meni so izkušnje take, da resetriaš vse (namestiš prop gonilnike), počistiš nastavitve v gnome settings in potem dela
<dz0ny> aja ne nastavlaja resolucije z gnome zadevo
<dz0ny> uporabi tisto od proizvajalca
<ziga555> Uff
<ziga555> Komplicirano vse skupaj
<dz0ny> jp
<ziga555> No sedaj pri gnome, je pa druga zadeva
<dz0ny> requested=(2560, 960), minimum=(320, 200), maximum=(1366, 1366) ?
<ziga555> To je ta error
<ziga555> ki mi ga javi
<ziga555> (ko nastavljam v nastavitvah)
<dz0ny> jp
<dz0ny> jaz sem moral počistiit datoeko z nastavitmi zaslona nekej v .config je
<ziga555> No skratka sedaj imam gnome classic
<dz0ny> nastavit z ati
<dz0ny> in potem v nastavit  zaslona
<ziga555> Vmesnik, ki mi je sicer všeč
<ziga555> Ker pri normalnem gnome se ne znajdem čisto nič.
<dz0ny> fora je  v tem da se 2 config datoteki xorg in gnome ne posodabljata hkrati
<ziga555> aha
<dz0ny> moraš prvo eno potem drugo
<dz0ny> in ko prvo spremeniš se druga ne posodobi
<ziga555> No skratka, sedaj ko imam gnome pa nimam tistih stvari ki so mi bili pri serijskem vmesniku po inštalaciji všeč (verjetno KDE)
<dz0ny> open source gonilniki pa naredijo nekaj taksnega http://t.co/sXUnK8Do
<ziga555> In sicer nemorem nastavit na levi strani da bi mel spet seznam programov
<ziga555> Pa nikjer ne najdem tiste ubuntu center zadeve, kjer vtipkam ime programa in mi ga najde..
<ziga555> Sem na namestil gnome preko termonala (apt-get isntall gnome-shell)
<ziga555> Originalni vmesnik pa ni imel "start" meni-ja
<ziga555> dz0ny kako imaš ti rešeno?
<ziga555> BRB moram restartat
<ziga555> Evo display sem zrihtal
<ziga555> Sedaj pa je navrsti Å¡e gnome
<ziga555> dzny si Å¡e tu?
<ziga555> dz0ny*
<ziga555> Eno vprašanje. Kater launcher vi uporabljate? Gnome, unity, cinnamon, ali celo KDE?
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] ziga555: Re: Kako inštalirati Kubuntu ( uporaba ubuntuja )  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38852/#p38852
<ziga555> WTF, kaj sedaj bo pepelka pa Å¡e sledila vsem postom...
<zdobersek> ja, Pepelka pac.
<zdobersek> GNOME Shell.
<ziga555> Gnome classic, ali gnome (zadnji)?
<ziga555> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d8JF6UOqIEM
<Pepelka> Kubuntu 12.04 KDE4.8.2  Review and HowTo. - YouTube
<ziga555> Meni je tole všeč
<sasa84> unity hud?
<sasa84> ans, sm misnla d pepelka zdj kr neki ufurava kar najde :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Urh_555: www.lightinthebox.com trgovina  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38853/#p38853
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Urh_555: Re: www.lightinthebox.com trgovina  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38854/#p38854
<miha> čer
<sasa84> oj mihi ;)
<lynxlynxlynx> čer
<sasa84> oj lynxlynxlynx :)
<miha> oj sasa84, lynxlynxlynx
<sasa84> miha, si kej priden al nč? ;)
<miha> sm
<sasa84> zdobersek, oooo, dober večer
<CrazyLemon> qrba kako sm zmatran
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ja kaj si pa delou?
<CrazyLemon> Distance118.71 km
<CrazyLemon> Duration
<CrazyLemon> Duration pause
<CrazyLemon> 06:10:14
<CrazyLemon> 02:40:07
<CrazyLemon> !
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 neki zate http://www.aktivni.si/fitnes/vaje-za-cvrste-prsi-2/
<Pepelka> Vaje za čvrste prsi -  Aktivni.si
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ah dj dj... to si neku kreknu, da tok pokaže :P
<miha> !g test
<Seniorita> Speedtest.net - The Global Broadband Speed Test http://www.speedtest.net/
<dz0ny> !g '\u0000whoami
<Seniorita>  /webhp?hl=sl
<miha> hekaš? :)
<CrazyLemon> sem vedu da bo dz0ny takoj hotu brejkat Seniorito
<CrazyLemon> :>
<dz0ny> !g ".*"\0000whoami
<Seniorita> ggg f f ff g g gg f f ff g  f g f g ff g f g ff g f ... http://arf.noemata.net/ekstarie/674.txt.html
<dz0ny> lol
<dz0ny> miha: sedaj veš da sem ti regxp malo predelal :)
<miha> si kaj dosegel? :)
<miha> mislim sicer, da bolj google hekaš kot Seniorita
<miha> a se motim?
<dz0ny> še nič sem pa upal da  jo bo malo zaciklalo :)
<dz0ny> hm zdi sem mi da je iskala manesto whomai  samo g
<miha> iskala je vse, ampak verjetn je ostalo neveljavn url za google
<dz0ny> !g "\0*whomai
<Seniorita> I Am WhoMai - YouTube http://www.youtube.com/user/IamWhoMai/videos
<dz0ny> !g |    *"\0000exit;
<Seniorita> MSGTBVER D07202011085853 EXITCMOP ... https://www.fsadownload.ed.gov/Repository/edconn32v720July11/messagtb.07202011.txt
<dz0ny> še eno potem končam z audit check
<dz0ny> !g  *".*"'\0000exit;
<Seniorita> MSGTBVER D07202011085853 EXITCMOP ... https://www.fsadownload.ed.gov/Repository/edconn32v720July11/messagtb.07202011.txt
<miha> dz0ny: pač seniorita dobi String in sestavi url za !g java.net.URL
<Seniorita> URL (Java 2 Platform SE v1.4.2) http://docs.oracle.com/javase/1.4.2/docs/api/java/net/URL.html
<miha> če ti kej pomaga
<dz0ny> :)
<dz0ny> kar sem iz zgornjih izvedel je samo da ni python
<miha> aha
<dz0ny> pa mislil sem da regexp uporabljaš
<miha> ne
<miha> !g String indexOf java
<Seniorita> String (Java 2 Platform SE v1.4.2) http://docs.oracle.com/javase/1.4.2/docs/api/java/lang/String.html
<miha> pa !g StringTokenizer
<Seniorita> StringTokenizer (Java 2 Platform SE v1.4.2) http://download.oracle.com/javase/1.4.2/docs/api/java/util/StringTokenizer.html
<miha> za tole sicer menda indexOf
<miha> pozabil :D
<dz0ny> java je posodobljena :evil
<miha> edin kr sledim, je da java ranljiva za applete pa to, ker lahk podtakneš zlobn bytecode
<miha> to vedn kaka nova luknja
<miha> za drugo je pa dokaj odporna
<miha> try { } catch {} pa je
<miha> shell skripte so bolj tečne, tm morš pazit :(
<dz0ny> hm ja samo če bi hotel kaj preko irca bi moral direktno v byte stream pisat, sem ugotovil da mi js brani karkoli čudnega poslat
<dz0ny> alice brani seniorito :)
<miha> :)
<dz0ny> miha: tole poznaš http://hubot.github.com/
<Seniorita> hubot
<dz0ny> e en vektor bi bil 302 redirect na /etc/passwd verjetno
<miha> :)
<dz0ny> "If a machine can be made so that an idiot can use it, then only an idiot will use it." -- Tadao Ichikawa preko https://github.com/github/hubot-scripts/blob/master/src/scripts/fortune.coffee
<Seniorita> hubot-scripts/src/scripts/fortune.coffee at master · github/hubot-scripts · GitHub
<miha> dz0ny: pa bi šlo to? :) a lahk iz http:// redirectaš na file:// ?
<miha> dz0ny: sicer pa izpisala ne bi, ker išče točno pričakovane stringe v google replyu, če jih ni, je tih
<dz0ny> miha ti opišem: naredim custom http strežnik ki naredi redirect na file:///etc/passwd, v goo.gl naredim redirect na naslov strežnika in ta url umenim v sporočilu htt:
<miha> hm
<miha> pa bi java.net.URL sledil temu?
<dz0ny> recimo http://goo.gl/seniorita
<miha> ker za file:// je URI al neki
<dz0ny> file:// je URI ja
<dz0ny> očitno bi sledila samo http/https povezavam
<miha> url dela
<dz0ny> ampak ko enkrat zadevo pripravi da od nekej bere lahko takoj kakšen bufferoverflow narediš
<dz0ny> kaj file prebere? lol
<miha>  BufferedReader r=new BufferedReader(new InputStreamReader(new java.net.URL("file:///etc/passwd").openStream(),"utf-8"));
<miha> tkole se da brat
<miha> narediš tak redirect?
<dz0ny> miha: sedaj veš da ne smeš laufat kot root
<miha> ne laufam kot root, ampak /etc/passwd je vsem dostopn
<miha> ni pa passov not :)
<dz0ny> samo malo: vem dobro samo ranljivost smo našli :)
<miha> :)
<miha> res je
<miha> redirect pa ne dela
<miha> http://www.wolfey.si/tmp/redirect.php
<miha> sm prov napisu?
<miha> firefox noče prikazat :D
<miha> java pa tud ne
<miha> wget pravi
<miha> HTTP zahteva poslana, čakanje na odgovor ... 302 Moved Temporarily
<miha> Položaj: file:///etc/passwd [spremljanje]
<miha> file:///etc/passwd: Nepodprta shema `file'.
<miha> :D
<CrazyLemon> chrome nič ne naredi :)
<dz0ny> jp
<dz0ny> HTTP/1.1 302 Moved Temporarily
<dz0ny> Date: Sun, 16 Sep 2012 19:47:13 GMT
<dz0ny> Server: Apache/2.2.9 (Debian) DAV/2 PHP/5.2.6-1+lenny16 with Suhosin-Patch mod_ssl/2.2.9 OpenSSL/0.9.8g
<dz0ny> X-Powered-By: PHP/5.2.6-1+lenny16
<dz0ny> Location: file:///etc/passwd
<dz0ny> Vary: Accept-Encoding
<dz0ny> Content-Type: text/html; charset=UTF-8
<dz0ny> java je kar varna glede tega
 * miha si oddahne, za dans
<dz0ny> miha: btw v evropi smo php bi moral cet kaza :)
<dz0ny> ne gmt
<miha> CEST
<miha> dz0ny: ej, to ni moja skrb
<miha> sam da mi nisi seniorite (Å¡e) heknu
<dz0ny> d:
<miha> https://slo-tech.com/novice/t535374
<miha> !g test
<Seniorita> Speedtest.net - The Global Broadband Speed Test http://www.speedtest.net/
<CrazyLemon> a zdaj tudi https ignorira? :D
<CrazyLemon> https://ubuntu.si
<Seniorita> 301 Moved Permanently
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, greva sajbrat?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 are you fcking serious???
<CrazyLemon> a ti narišem kilometre ki sem jih prevozil??
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e dihat se mi ne da..kaj Å¡ele sajbrat!
<CrazyLemon> btw
<CrazyLemon> pvt
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sasa84> ok CrazyLemon ...pvt!
<ziga555> Evo ubuntu 12.04.1 + KDE, ampak nimi jasno zakaj se KDE občasno crasha. A ni bil včasih KDE the best of?
<lynxlynxlynx> kde crasha? kater program
<ziga555> KDE Crash Handler
<ziga555> Wa, sedaj se mi je Å¡e transmission crashnil
<lynxlynxlynx> crash handler se ti sesuje? :D
<ziga555> tudi ja
<lynxlynxlynx> haha hudo
<ziga555> Ma ravno si nekako poštimam desktop
<ziga555> se začne pa vse sesuvat
<lynxlynxlynx> men vse normalno dela
<lynxlynxlynx> phoronix bi krivil ubuntu
<ziga555> Katero verzijo pa imaš?
<lynxlynxlynx> arch :P
<ziga555> Jaz sem danes namestil preko sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<ziga555> Ja sem prej namestil tudi direktno kubuntu
<ziga555> pa sem zahudiča povozil windows pa še ubuntu software centra nisem imel
<ziga555> tako da mi je trenutno boljša obcija ubuntu + kde
<ziga555> lyndlyndlynx
<ziga555> kaj pa sistem tray, si imel kaj problemov znjim
<ziga555> Tu sem že našel bug
<ziga555> Pa Å¡e nekaj me zanima...
<ziga555> hkrati imam prižgane zvočnike od prenosnika in audio output
<ziga555> Če hočem dati na slušalke, mi nič ne pomaga, kako to uredim?
<lynxlynxlynx> system tray, to je tisti seznam oken?
<lynxlynxlynx> glupo je to, da če izklopiš window preview tooltips, ti kr za cel panel izključi vse
<lynxlynxlynx> tko nad uro recimo ne dobim datuma
<lynxlynxlynx> glede slušalk ne vem zakaj bi mel kde kej zraven
<dz0ny> ziga555: kaj hočeš z zvokom doseč tukaj sem specialc, se upam trdit
<dz0ny> brb 1m, psica nekaj nori
<dz0ny> back
<ziga555> lynxlynxlynx, Å¡e marsikaj je  glupega. Ampak je Å¡e vedno tole best v primerjavi s unity in gnome
<ziga555> dz0ny
<ziga555> rad bi da ko priključim slušalke, da se zvočniki na prenosniku ugasnejo
<lynxlynxlynx> gluposti so že prevagane glede na prednosti od 3.x
<lynxlynxlynx> najbrž boš moral kej pulseaudio štimat
<ziga555> mimogrede a ti uporabljaš samo linux, ali tudi windows?
<sasa84> grem pančat jaz
<sasa84> pridni bodte ;)
<sasa84> nočk
<dz0ny> ziga555: alsa na pulse audio ne spusti dogodka ko vtakneš v vtičnico, včasih je bilo to rešeno strojno
<dz0ny> kateri prenosnik to
<dz0ny> program bi moral napisat ki spremlaj dbus za dogodke
<dz0ny> ali pa uvdev
<dz0ny> ziga555: tole ti je za primer http://charlesmcruz.wordpress.com/2012/06/23/ubuntu-12-04-stoggle-hdmi-sound-toggleswitch/
<Seniorita> Ubuntu 12.04: SToggle &#8211; HDMI sound toggle/switch &laquo; Charles' Blog
<dz0ny> ampak je zelo specifično za tvoj laptop
<dz0ny> tako da boš moral sam razisakt
<dz0ny> raziskat*
<lynxlynxlynx> jaz samo linux
<lynxlynxlynx> hmm, ok, blizu mam cel kup oken, ampak nimam tam kej delat
<lynxlynxlynx> razen ene na vsake pol leta vžgem za kak špil
<ziga555> aha
<ziga555> ma mislim linux je kar kompliciran
<ziga555> za kakšne banalne stvari
<ziga555> No ja, če ima kdo 5 minut časa bi bil vesel če mi tole lajka:
<ziga555> https://apps.facebook.com/spremenisvet/?fb_source=search&ref=ts
<Seniorita> Spremeni svet na Facebooku | Facebook
<ziga555> Vsak lajk zelo zaželjen
<ziga555> (prvo te preusmeri na stran od fakultete in jo moreš lajkat, nato pa je potrebno še enkrat kliknit link)
<dz0ny> ziga če znaš programirat ni, kar pa je že druga debata
<ziga555> Ja to pa vem
<ziga555> Ampak govorim s stališča home-userja
<ziga555> Sedaj šele vidim zakaj ni linux bolj razširjem
<dz0ny> :) bi bil če bi se vsi proizvajacei držali minimalnega standarda
<dz0ny> pa laptopi so preveč vertikalno integrirani v trg
<ziga555> hmm
<dz0ny> aka toliko je nians da je, že čudež da sploh kaj dela
<dz0ny> recimo nikoli ne bom razume sony-a ki je v biosu zbrisal podporo za vm za intel i5 laptop ki stane 1200€
<dz0ny> bogi atom ki je palta in pcu 50€ ma to
<dz0ny> nč dost za danes noč vsem
<ziga555> noč
#ubuntu-si 2013-09-09
<miha> jutro
<breza> Dobro jutro, miha
<miha> botsnack
<breza> Om nom nom!
<miha> !g test
<Pepelka> Speedtest.net by Ookla - The Global Broadband Speed Test http://www.speedtest.net/
<idioterna> o lej miha
<idioterna> Bela kuga utira pot rumenjakom. Azijci poplavijo Evropo?, Ponedeljski Slovenec, 24. julija 1933, Å¡t. 30, str. 4.
<miha> o idioterna
<idioterna> a vas je kej strah?
<miha> idioterna: članek še vedno aktualen?
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> nekam pocasna poplava sicer
<idioterna> se da prakticno z metlo nevtralizirat
<idioterna> ampak preplah je pa vseen koristen, da ne bi folk prehitr teku v probanko.
<idioterna> btw iscejo se ksni webcami k je gor vhod v ksno probanko
<miha> jutro sasa84
<idioterna> 08:02< Tilen> a mamo kak webcam iz probanke
<idioterna> 08:02< Tilen> ;>
<idioterna> 08:02< primoz> jaz tud pogresam to
<miha> bank run?
<idioterna> ja ce so "controlled demolition" zacel
<idioterna> probanke pa factor banke se mi zdi
<idioterna> sam factor itak ni poslovala s fizicniki
<miha> ni fer, da rešujejo forum21 banke. fer bi blo, da gre v stečaj
<miha> banda
<idioterna> jah well
<idioterna> tut jansa jih je resvou
<idioterna> fer ni, je pa obicaj
<sasa84> jutro
<breza> Dobro jutro tudi tebi, sasa84
<sasa84> jutro miha in idioterna
<idioterna> lacn sm
<idioterna> bbl
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: [12.04] driver za ricoh aficio sg 2100n  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40653/#p40653
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: [rešeno] Pomoč pri namestitvi  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40654/#p40654
<idioterna> o
<idioterna> lih sm se ornk podprl
<sasa84> jst sm tud lačna
<sasa84> kaj si jedu idioterna ?
<idioterna> maslo pa med na kruhu pa kakav
<idioterna> ne nujno v tem vrstnem redu
<sasa84> mhmmmm
<sasa84> grem Å¡e jst kej papcat
<sasa84> živeli!
<sasa84> bbl
<sasa84> anny, morgen ;)
<anny> jutro
<breza> Dobro jutro tudi tebi, anny
<slax0r> jutro
<breza> Dobro jutro, slax0r
<sasa84> ajm bek!
<slax0r> welkom bek
<sasa84> oooo zdobersek
<sasa84> živjo slax0r
 * sasa84 pristavi đezvico za zdobersek 
<anny> sladkor že mamo, ne...aja, tisto je slax0r
<idioterna> o kul
<idioterna> strom je miziknu
<yang> ja
<idioterna> aha zdej sm tut grmenje slisu
<yang> ne vem zakaj je laptop mrknil
<idioterna> aja js mam ups
<yang> sj ma baterijo
<idioterna> sam slism releje k preskocjo
<yang> luc je mrknila
<idioterna> luci pa nimam
<idioterna> mam monitor :)
<yang> pa se mi je zdel kot da je laptop tut
<idioterna> backlight torej
<yang> aha, zgleda majo naprave sekunden delay, k se ni nic resetiral, sobna ura..
<miha> http://www.sds.si/news/12699
<Pepelka> SDS.si
<Pepelka> »Zbor za republiko: Zakaj rešujemo Factor banko in Probanko?«
<idioterna> kasn neumn vprasanje
<idioterna> ker je tradicija.
<idioterna> haha
<idioterna> bi bil cist legit sestavek
<idioterna> pol se pa spodi sturm podpise
<idioterna> se pa loh sam se smejes
<idioterna> k da bi gaspar^2 misic napisu :)
<zdobersek> oooo sasa84
<anny> pr nas tud grmi
<idioterna> tle se je spet fino uscal
<idioterna> sm ze ful pogresu tak dez
<anny> g-na2 pa že gara v Luki
<idioterna> mogoce bom su mal bicikl oprat
<idioterna> totalno ja
<idioterna> pot mu kaplja s cela
<anny> sej ne d sem fovš
<anny> ampak vsaka podmožica je presek večje množice
<anny> kaj to pove o politični srenji niti ne upam razmišljati
<anny> in kaj o nas
<idioterna> ja kandidirat bo treba
<anny> kr povej, kdaj
<idioterna> joj mam se ful dela
<idioterna> tko da se ne ukvarjam s tem ta trenutek
<anny> čez par let ne bo ničesar več, s čimer bi upravljal
<idioterna> to me ne moti
<idioterna> sm vajen zacet z nule
<idioterna> itak ne vem kako upravljat s panogami, k jih je povozu cas
<anny> res je :)
<miha> pm ta typo3
<pitko> kaj pa je :D
<idioterna> kaksna fajn literatura
<idioterna> kaj šele v  Kraljevini Jugoslaviji, kjer, kakor pojasnjuje Marta Verginella, ženskam niso bili niti dostopni »vsi poklici in tudi ko so se zaposlile, so bile slabše plačane kot moški«.  V telefonsko-telegrafskem sektorju so njihovo število omejevale
<idioterna>                kvote, v učiteljskem poklicu pa so se morale po zakonu zavezati celibatu.
<idioterna> pa
<idioterna> kot zgled »nerodovitnim izdajalkam« so tako praviloma postavljali »brezgrešno, in nedotaknjeno devico in mater Marijo«, »ki naj moža in ženo, predvsem pa matere vnema, da se z vso požrtvovalnostjo posvetijo svojemu velikemu in vzvišenemu poklicu
<miha> pitko: ma naredu sm nov template z novimi stolpci, pa mi nč ne izpiše
<pitko> to je najbol ne :)
<miha> pitko: še dobr da prejšnjih templatov nism sesul
<miha> sam tečno
<pitko> idioterna  ja kr neki :D
<pitko> komenterat pa nemorm velik na ta stavek k takrat se Å¡e nism glih rodil :D nevem kako je blo
<idioterna> ma ena kolegica studira
<idioterna> jezike al neki
<idioterna> pa stara besedila bere
<idioterna> iz casov ko se ni blo mizoginije
<idioterna> k to so se feministke zmislne
<pitko> aja ...
<zdobersek> botsnack
<breza> Om nom nom!
<zdobersek> spot-on, CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek who's spot i'm on?
<zdobersek> whose*
<zdobersek> Hitler's.
<CrazyLemon> whose*
<CrazyLemon> ah..the (grammar) nazi
<CrazyLemon> :>
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KnXIiKKiSTY
<Pepelka> Nissan Nismo Watch video reveal - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ^
<Pepelka> »Nissan has announced a NismoWatch - and here's the official video. There's more information on Pocket-lint.com«
<zdobersek> shite.
<idioterna> kok bo kul k ga bojo kopsi ustavl
<idioterna> "voznisko pa uro prosm"
<CrazyLemon> :D
<idioterna> "to bo 17.000"
<idioterna> "stroske unicenja vozila placate pozneje"
<idioterna> "nate nazaj uro"
<pitko> :D
<pitko> virtual machine navidezni stroj? ni mi glih všeč
<pitko> ta stroj
<pitko> :D
<CrazyLemon> navidezna mašina?
<zdobersek> moj ferrari
<CrazyLemon> 458 italia?
<zdobersek> tocno ta.
<CrazyLemon> its...ok :D
<zdobersek> kter je najnovejsi?
<zdobersek> ker slucajno imam tud tistega
<pitko> :D ok
<idioterna> a virtualnga ferarija
<idioterna> brezveze k ful virtualnga bencina spije
<idioterna> rajs virtualnga ponija
<idioterna> k cist mal virtualnga sena pozre
<zdobersek> we are the cyclists
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek 458 speciale :)
<idioterna> a ta cifra pomen kok ljudi bi loh nahranu for life ce nebi kupu tega avta
<pitko> :D
<idioterna> speciale pa verjetn pomen "zasnovano za ljudi s posebnimi potrebami" ?
<zdobersek> 'my cock is just too big for a fiat'
<zdobersek> s/cock/vpenis
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> "u multipli se pa ze nam pelu!"
<dz0ny_> dan
<breza> Dober dan, dz0ny_
<dz0ny_> lol ubuntu krompirček
<dz0ny_> a to kdo prodaja al kaj
<anny> samo vorverk sesalce
<dz0ny_> :)
<dz0ny_> ne to so keywordsi ki so pripeljali uporabnika na ubuntu.si
<idioterna> vorwerk
<idioterna> the green sucker!
<zdobersek> .ddd the latest os x release
<zdobersek> .ddg the latest os x release
<dz0ny_> .ddh osx
<dz0ny_> .ddg osx
<breza> Mac OS X The current operating system from Apple for the Mac family.
<breza> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OSX_(disambiguation)
<dz0ny_> .sc Coldplay - Atlas
<breza> Coldplay - Atlas | Zohair Live Cover(4 minute) http://soundcloud.com/zohairmusic-1/coldplay-atlas-zohair-live-1 ♥5 ▶377
<dz0ny_> .yt Coldplay - Atlas
<breza> Atlas by Dave DeRose - The Hunger Games: Catching Fire Soundtrack(4 minute) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UGOfgMzvrFI ♥2,016 ▶218,677
<dz0ny_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lh3TokLzzmw
<Pepelka> Coldplay - Atlas (Hunger Games: Catching Fire)(Lyric) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Atlas (from The Hunger Games: Catching Fire Soundtrack) available to download now http://smarturl.it/ColdplayAtlasiT Film in cinemas everywhere November 22, ...«
<zdobersek> dz0ny_: kdo ze ma cez wolphram alpha za brezo?
<CrazyLemon> a breza talks WA?
<zdobersek> ko bos mal zamigu
<CrazyLemon> čemu rabiš WA?
<CrazyLemon> da ti breza riše ascii grafe?
<CrazyLemon> od Google - "prošnja za vpis v srednjo šolo" # 7              đizs krajst.. ubuntu.si vsebuje vse..od krompirčka do prošnj za vpis v srednjo šolo :D
<zdobersek> link?
<napsy> kaj?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek poguglaj "prošnja za vpis v srednjo šolo"     pa poglej #7 link :)
<napsy> mislis da mamo vsi enake rezultate?
<CrazyLemon> vsi ki uporabljamo google.si!
<zdobersek> you too like to live dangerously
<CrazyLemon> thats my middle name!
<napsy> sedmi link je krneki?
<napsy> ne vidim nobene prosnje za srednjo solo
<zdobersek> Google ve, da je ne rabis :>
<napsy> tezk, nism prijavljen v account
<zdobersek> :>
<CrazyLemon> meni prijavljen ali ne google.si ali google.com , ff ali chrome vedno na sedmem mestu da ubuntu.si rezultat :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: poj pa pojd v srednjo solo
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek sej bi! :)
<CrazyLemon> pa me ne vzamejo več
<sasa84> *zEh*
 * zdobersek to the rescue!
<zdobersek> sasa84: BE NOT AFFRAID
<zdobersek> sasa84: ces jogurtovo pecivo poleg?
<sasa84> zdobersek, joj, kar omožila bi te!
<sasa84> moj zlatkan fant!
<sasa84> prosim!
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, da ni ta za prošnjo kšn marko... :P
<zdobersek> lol
<idioterna> AFF
<idioterna> RAID.
<dz0ny_> zdobersek: no one
<zdobersek> can get in the way of what I feel .. ?
<dz0ny_> feel about what?
<zdobersek> ...
<CrazyLemon> male genitalia
<CrazyLemon> ?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: bos razlozu?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek i just did
<zdobersek> naah
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1948-1: httplib2 vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1948-1/
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/popusti
<Pepelka> Avantbon - Planet Siol.net
<CrazyLemon> yang to je zate
<dz0ny_> http://usvsth3m.com/post/59778656173/the-us-department-of-defense-isnt-sure-where-damascus
<Pepelka> The US Department of Defense isn’t sure where Damascus is: statistical proof - Us Vs Th3m
<Pepelka> »You&#8217;d expect folks in the US Department of Defense to know the location of the place they&#8217;re probably about to bomb. Well, yesterday we made a game about guessing where Damascus is, and only 57% of the answers we got from inside the DoD were right. In total, more than 100,000 people played the game. Here&#8217;s what we found out:[[MORE]]The majority of people do know where Damascus is. More than 50% of our players guessed within 200 mi
<dz0ny_> rezultati tistega kviza kje je damask
<dz0ny_> sirija no
<CrazyLemon> Mac users are much worse than Linux users - 52% of Mac users got it correct, while Linux users got 57.7%.
<zdobersek> \o/
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: ja po moje je typo
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ zakaj typo? are we not smart enough?
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Ubuntu Crops Up In Mercedes-Benz Self-Driving Car Promo  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/qefnsvKaw9Q/ubuntu-appears-in-mercedes-benz-self-driving-car-promo
<dz0ny_> 52 vs 57 no
<dz0ny_> to ni velika razlika
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MmpK_EshSL4
<Pepelka> "I killed a man." - YouTube
<Pepelka> »www.becauseisaidiwould.com/saveyourvictim This video was released on September 3rd, 2013. As of today, no charges have been pressed against this man. There a...«
<CrazyLemon> ne zgleda kot da mu je žal
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: old
<CrazyLemon> ko govori o tem
<zdobersek> September 3rd, 2013
<zdobersek> oooold
<dz0ny_> hm kako tole odprem
<dz0ny_> sudo fsck.ext3 /dev/loop0p3
<dz0ny_> e2fsck 1.42.8 (20-Jun-2013)
<dz0ny_> fsck.ext3: Operation not permitted med poskusom odpiranja /dev/loop0p3
<dz0ny_> You must have r/w access to the filesystem or be root
<zdobersek> be root?
<dz0ny_> nope
<dz0ny_> read only mode tud ne dela
<zdobersek> su ?
<dz0ny_> nope
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Dropbox Uploader 0.12 Released [Bash Script To Access Dropbox Via Command Line]  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/uwU15OqsF1M/dropbox-uploader-012-released-bash.html
<miha> kdo je tu jquery specialist? :)
<idioterna> pomoje ni nobenga specialista
<miha> rad bi naredil replace nad enim javascriptom, pa namest da $(document).ready(function () { } ); bi rad tist izpisal.. a je kaka sintaksa taka
<miha> $izvedi(function () { } );
<miha> sam $(function() { }); mi ne požene tega
<miha> katastrofa ajax pa skripte :D
<slax0r> kaj bi rad tocno naredil?
<slax0r> funkcijo definiral?
<miha> slax0r: rad bi da se takoj izvede, ker document.ready event je takrat že mim?
<miha> konkretno, album nalagam prek ajax pa copram :D
<miha> ne da se mi sourca albuma spreminjat :D
<slax0r> sam pises kodo
<slax0r> $(selector).something(code);
<slax0r> se izvaja takoj ko se nalozi
<slax0r> pa pastebin it, tvoj ajax mislim
<slax0r> ker nisem ziher da te razumem kaj hoces coprat :D
<miha> parsam ajax stran, naložim css (to dela), naložim js fajle (so v DOM), pol mora pa ena skripta naložit tist fancybox :
<miha> :)
<dz0ny_> closure funkcijo nardiš
<dz0ny_> (function(){alert("shit")})(window);
<dz0ny_> ce window zamenjas lahko cakas na random objekt
<dz0ny_> ce brez, je pa takoj ko parsa
<dz0ny_> miha ^^
<miha> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/9081571/how-to-bind-fancybox-to-dynamic-added-element/9084293#9084293
<Pepelka> javascript - how to bind fancybox to dynamic added element? - Stack Overflow
<miha> bah tečno
<dz0ny_> miha sej lahko poženeš fancybox, ko naložiš tisto prek ajax
<miha> mhm
<miha> zdj mi dela, problem je, da normalno je inicializacija pr document.ready .. zdj pa sm dal v callback od loadScript, ker tud fancybox nalagam sproti
<miha> sm prehitr klicu, pa fancybox funkcija ni bla definirana
 * miha n00b
<dz0ny_> pravi moški zdej angularjs al pa emeber uporabljajo :P
<miha> vesel sm zate no
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Hands On With ‘Amnesia: A Machine for Pigs’  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/eL2R_ZCJgjk/amnesia-a-machine-for-pigs-review
<dz0ny_> sasa84: neki s tvojega podrocja http://arxiv.org/abs/1308.4526
<Pepelka> [1308.4526] Formalization, Mechanization and Automation of G\"odel's Proof of God's Existence
<dz0ny_> it mentions god :)
<sasa84> dz0ny_, ja...khm
<sasa84> v nasprotju z gödlom... si jst glih ne delim titule najboljšga logika :P
<dz0ny_> mja, mogoce kot vir uproabno kdaj
<dz0ny_> teološke debate tu ne bo :)
<sasa84> :))
<dz0ny_> a komu odpre http://coastbyopera.com/
<dz0ny_> men mal cudno Apache/2.2.22 (Ubuntu) Server at coastbyopera.com Port 8090  // 404 vrze
<sasa84> dz0ny_, The requested URL /frontpage was not found on this server.
<sasa84> .pomoc
<sasa84> .stran http://coastbyopera.com/
<Pepelka> Download Coast by Opera for iPad - Opera Software
<Pepelka> »Coast by Opera is a free browser made to partner with your iPad. Custom built, beautifully designed and easier to use.«
<sasa84> hm...
<breza> Si prepričan da je 'http' res domena?
<dz0ny_> ja .brez preveri samo domeno pa ip
<dz0ny_> neki cudnega je to
<CrazyLemon> itak da je neki cudnega ce je za ipad
<CrazyLemon> in nazalost meni odpre
<dz0ny_> zdej tud meni .)
<zdobersek> sup ladies
<CrazyLemon> sup with you girl
<idioterna> kva je to zdej eni imperialisticni vplivi
<idioterna> napise se
<idioterna> cao picke
<CrazyLemon> nismo tako vulgarni a veš!
<zdobersek> .yt ti mala da sutis
<breza> Sivi kamion crvene boje - "Vazduh trepti kao da nebo gori"(5 minut) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fpIlNouCDHA ♥1,227 ▶675,329
<zdobersek> opa.
<zdobersek> sasa84: !!
<zdobersek> sasa84: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YgYEuJ5u1K0
<Pepelka> Monks - Monty Python and The Holy Grail - YouTube
<Pepelka> »true believers x)«
<dz0ny_> haha https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oEzuGPWPIhs
<Pepelka> Dilema oko kalendara - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Scena iz filma "Sivi kamion crvene boje" u kojoj pop iznosi problematiku vezanu za nepodudarnost kalendara kao i posljedice povodom toga.«
<CrazyLemon> zakon film :)
<dz0ny_> pa imaš i cjelog na youtube znaš :)
<CrazyLemon> sm ga gledal že večkrat :)
<idioterna> zalostn je
<anny> bemumast!
<anny> kakšen neproduktiven dan
<pitko> tudi taki dnevi morajo bit :D
<anny> ha, HB! ko bi bil le folk majčkeno manj nataknjen
<Sky[x]> lp
<anny> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-x-kASelyyU
<Pepelka> ¡A LAS BARRICADAS! 2010 - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Nueva versión de "¡A las barricadas!" grabada por la CNT en el conservatorio "Juan Crisóstomo de Arriaga" de Bilbao el 14 de Noviembre de 2009 con motivo del...«
<anny> lp
<idioterna> dobra a las barricadas je
<zdobersek> https://plus.google.com/109919666334513536939/posts/QzAyr5fo6r9
<Pepelka> Michael Hall – Google+ - I've said it before, I'll say it again.  You will not make…
<Pepelka> »I've said it before, I'll say it again.  You will not make your open source project better by pulling another open source project down.«
<zdobersek> lol @ prvi komentar
<zdobersek> we are the cyclists
<zdobersek> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/eurobike-2013-the-pro-bikes
<Pepelka> Eurobike 2013: The Pro Bikes | Cyclingnews.com
<Pepelka> »Sagan's Cannondale, Froome's Pinarello and more«
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: You smell. You shit?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek me shit? you shit!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xw2bTpyHGCE
<Pepelka> Pilot | Learn English with Ricky Gervais - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Ricky explores the English language with Karl Pilkington. This subtitle-free version is for you to create a video subtitled in your own language. You can pos...«
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek good one :D
<CrazyLemon> back crack and my sack waxed :D haha
<zdobersek> a tak si ti
<CrazyLemon> Hello doctor. - Hello
<CrazyLemon> :D
<BDthorSM> čer vsem
<BDthorSM> imam en problem
<BDthorSM> 12.04 LTS
<BDthorSM> nikako se ne morem povezati na Fatal Chat
<BDthorSM> lahko kdo pomaga PLS
<CrazyLemon> kaj je fatal chat
<BDthorSM> nikakor*
<BDthorSM> en klepet
<CrazyLemon> dej link
<BDthorSM> na flashu dela
<BDthorSM> http://fatalchat.com/?
<Pepelka> Fatal Chat
<CrazyLemon> a ti dela flash?
<BDthorSM> dela
<BDthorSM> ker sem tudi na flashoms kjer je tudi video klepet
<CrazyLemon> pol se obrni na fatal chat admina.. ne vem kako bi ti mi lahko pomagali :)
<BDthorSM> tam dela
<BDthorSM> aha
<BDthorSM> najlepša hvala
<BDthorSM> lep pozdrav
<BDthorSM> nočka
<dz0ny_> fatal?
<dz0ny_> a to pred smrtjo al kako
<CrazyLemon> ma neka bdsm scena
<dz0ny_> :)
<dz0ny_> pol poznaš
<CrazyLemon> sm joinal gor ja
<dz0ny_> svašta
<CrazyLemon> uh..breaking bad is getting intense :)
<zdobersek> so intense
<zdobersek> I can't even watch it
<CrazyLemon> ne veš kaj zamujaš
<dz0ny_> droge
<CrazyLemon> ni jih več tok
<CrazyLemon> its all about the moneeeeey
<CrazyLemon> kaj je že tist komad k tudi neki pojejo moneeeeeey
<CrazyLemon> !g all about the money lyrics
<Pepelka> Meja - All About The Money Lyrics http://www.anysonglyrics.com/lyrics/m/meja/all.htm
<CrazyLemon> .yt Meja - All About The Money
<breza> Meja - All about the money (lyrics)(3 minute) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cXd155v8Z5U ♥1,589 ▶505,376
<CrazyLemon> yup thats it
<dz0ny_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pslUqRMPthk&feature=player_detailpage#t=27s
<Pepelka> CLOUD ATLAS (THE EDITOR SCENE) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »how the editors should be treated to get your money«
<Tadej> je se komu tv na telesmehu crknu?
<dz0ny_> kosarka?
<dz0ny_> uu 47:60 težka bo
<CrazyLemon> jp
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e 6min do konca
<zdobersek> trololol
<zdobersek> glavno, da smo spance dol ruknal
<CrazyLemon> še sreča da smo jih
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ kaka ideja zakaj enkrat ko vpišem 'adb logcat' mi vrže vn en del logcata
<CrazyLemon> in me vrže nazaj v ukazno vrstico
<CrazyLemon> nato pa adb ne vidi več telefona
<CrazyLemon> ./adb logcat
<CrazyLemon> - waiting for device -
<zdobersek> still waiting?
<CrazyLemon> d0h
<zdobersek> still waiting?
<CrazyLemon> d0h
<zdobersek> I can't even watch it
<zdobersek> meh
<zdobersek> still waiting?
<CrazyLemon> d0h
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] šuštica: Dual boot ne deluje  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40655/#p40655
<yang> a ze vsi spite ?
<idioterna> a se hecas
<idioterna> internet nikoli ne spi
#ubuntu-si 2013-09-10
<sasa84> jutro
<breza> Dobro jutro tudi tebi, sasa84
<lurker69> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C7fFK4ABnc8
<Pepelka> Vlado Kreslin-Vrane - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Vrane družijo se rade, pet na veji jih sedi in ko puška poči, ena vrana pade, povej, koliko jih, jih še sedi ! Jagri družijo se radi, pet na stolčku jih sedi...«
<lurker69> Če ne uganeš, vprašaj sovo,
<lurker69> ki nikoli ne spi !
<zdobersek> dan
<zdobersek> ping
<miha> jutro
<breza> Dobro jutro, miha
<miha> botsnack
<breza> Oh thx, have a cookie yourself!
<miha> !g test
<Pepelka> Speedtest.net by Ookla - The Global Broadband Speed Test http://www.speedtest.net/
<sasa84> jutro lurker69
 * sasa84 pristavi đezvico za zdobersek 
<sasa84> ooo, mihec že vstal :D
<lurker69> dževica... eny najlepših jutranjih besed
<sasa84> ane lurker69 ...
<miha> saška :)
<idioterna> kofe ubija.
<zdobersek> zivljenje tudi
<anny> jutro
<breza> Dobro jutro tudi tebi, anny
<miha> http://www.haber.ba/zanimljivosti/luda-planeta/56004-divlja-svinja-popila-18-limenki-piva-i-pocela-skakati-na-kravu.html
<Pepelka> Australija - Divlja svinja popila 18 limenki piva i počela "skakati" na kravu! - Haber.ba
<Pepelka> »U Port Hedlandu, zapadnom dijelu Australije, nekoliko kampera svjedočilo je vrlo neobičnom, ali na kraju ipak smiješnom događaju.«
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Dual boot ne deluje  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40656/#p40656
<sasa84> <zdobersek> zivljenje tudi... zdobersek +1
<sasa84> miha, pa kaj ti bereš :P
<idioterna> http://thinkprogress.org/wp-content/uploads/2012/11/121126_cartoon_043_a16995_p465.gif
<msev> bluetooth dongle mi je nehu delat :(
<msev> kko diagnosticiram a gre za hardware-sko napako al kj druzga?
<idioterna> v drugo masino vstekas dongle
<msev> a lah kj napišm v konzolo da mi izpiše če ga mam prkloplenga (pa ne lshw k mam preveč stvari za pogledat pol čez)
<msev> lsusb mogoče ane
<idioterna> ja
<msev> pismo ne zazna ga
<msev> prej ga pa je
<idioterna> ja izsteki pa vsteki
<idioterna> pa probi ksn drug port
<msev> sm že 100X
<idioterna> al pa ksn drug hub
<idioterna> rebootej
<idioterna> kaj js vem
<msev> tut
<msev> sj je biu itak pou eura :D
<msev> ampak vseen,...sam za enkratno uporabo je biu
<msev> :D
<CrazyLemon> http://web.vecer.com/portali/vecer/v1/default.asp?kaj=3&id=2013091005954004
<Pepelka> VECER.COM: Velikost testisov povezana z vlogo očetovstva
<Pepelka> »Znanstveniki menijo, da obstaja povezava med velikostjo očetovih testisov in tem kako aktivno pomaga pri vzgoji svojega otroka...«
<CrazyLemon> lol.. očitno imajo preveč časa in denarja ti znanstveniki
<idioterna> hocs rect novinarji radi kr neki nabluzijo
<CrazyLemon> no to tudi :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a si že pogledu v hlače? :P
<msev> hahaha
<dz0ny> .vreme rudno polje
<breza> ARSO: Rudno polje (1347 m) (1347m): 10°C @10.09.2013 11:30 CEST.
<breza> Vlažnost: 97% Veter: severovzhodnik 0.1 m/s
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/46.3460359,13.9540338
<breza> Bohinjska Bistrica: 17.58°C, Sončni vzhod: 06:36:41, Sončni zahod: 19:25:12
<idioterna> tle je uredu vreme
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/misty-javor-panorama.jpg
<dz0ny> nekaj z snegom na 1600 m strasijo
<idioterna> hmnjah
<idioterna> tok nimam nikjer bliz
<idioterna> bi mogu na mangart
<miha> .vreme cerkno
<breza> ARSO: Boršt Gorenja vas (530m): 14.5°C @10.09.2013 11:30 CEST.
<breza> Vlažnost: 88% Veter: severnik 0.6 m/s
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/46.128954,13.9891931
<breza> Cerkno: 15.19°C, Sončni vzhod: 06:36:41, Sončni zahod: 19:24:52
<zdobersek> .vreme Celje
<breza> ARSO: Celje (241.7m): 15.4°C @10.09.2013 11:30 CEST.
<breza> Vlažnost: 89% Veter: jugozahodnik 0.5 m/s
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/46.23974949999999,15.2677063
<breza> Mestna Občina Celje: 13.85°C, Sončni vzhod: 06:31:29, Sončni zahod: 19:19:51
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: New GNOME 3.10 PPA Announced For Ubuntu 13.10: GNOME3-Next  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/PJ5eAw81KEQ/new-gnome-310-ppa-announced-for-ubuntu.html
<anny> breza!
<anny> aha, je na kosilu :)
<zdobersek> dan
<breza> Hej zdobersek, lepo te je videti!
<zdobersek> anny: nope.
<anny> haha
<anny> reagira vse, samo na svoje ime ne
<zdobersek> breza:
<zdobersek> breza je kul
<breza> <html>
<zdobersek> dz0ny: ^ ??
<miha> breza je kul
<breza> <html>
<miha> :D
<miha> breza je kul drop table users;
<breza> <html>
<anny> :)))
<zdobersek> breza execute rm -rf /
<breza> <html>
<zdobersek> breza reboot
<breza> <html>
<zdobersek> ne jebe
<anny> nas očitno ne
<slax0r> breza Robert');drop table users;--
<breza> <html>
<slax0r> :(
<msev> dons mi pa čist nč ne dela
<msev> bluetooth dongle mi je crknu
<msev> zj sm pa dobu wifi dongle iz kitajske ga pa zazna ampak ne dela out of the "envelope"
<msev> rt2870/rt3070
<msev> ralink
<slax0r> http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-install-rt2870-chipset-based-usb-wireless-adapter.html
<Pepelka> Ubuntu Linux: Install RT2870 Chipset Based USB Wireless Adapter
<slax0r> go to bing and google it! :P
<idioterna> zdravo
<breza> Dober dan, idioterna
<idioterna> z mano se cist lepo pogovarja
<idioterna> breza: http://bou.si/pic/misty-javor-panorama.jpg
<breza> <html>
<miha> zdravo
<breza> Živjo, miha
<miha> botsnack
<breza> Thanks for the treat!
<anny> ooo
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9vavNwU62Wc
<Pepelka> Hatsune Mika- Levan Polka (8 Bit) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »8 bit remix by GECKO CHECK OUT MY NINTENDOECORE BLOG FOR MORE: http://nintendocoreuwhore.blogspot.com/«
<CrazyLemon> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/wtf.png
<CrazyLemon> miley popovic?
<pitko> pač je v takih letih ne
<pitko> k jo razganja :D
<pitko> sej vrjetno si vidu njen škandalček :D http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f4BK9cglvQ4&feature=player_detailpage#t=201
<Pepelka> Miley Cyrus We Can't Stop Blurred Lines Give It 2 U Robin Thick e Video Music Awards 2013) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »I created this video with the YouTube Video Editor (http://www.youtube.com/editor) "Miley Cyrus - We Can't Stop Blurred Lines / Give It 2 U Robin Thicke (Vid...«
<anny> uf
<anny> huj ko stare gospe :)
<pitko> haha
<pitko> :D
<Sky[x]> lp
<anny> ja pa ja!
<dz0ny> dan
<breza> Zdravo, dz0ny
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a miley je iz kopra? :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 jp..iz Å¡alare :p
<sasa84> nism hotla direkt tega predela omenjat :P
<sasa84> a njen fotr je un, k dela tko dobr đelato? :P
<dz0ny> http://ask.fm/DoubleJake
<Pepelka> Jake Davis | ask.fm/DoubleJake
<sasa84> dragi moji.... grem mal počivat
<sasa84> dons me je spet Å¡tihnlo v hrbtu
<sasa84> čafčika
<dz0ny> partnerju predlagaj druge položaje :)
<anny> dz0ny, to bo od pobiranja jabolk
<anny> lahko pa ti tukaj predlagaš kakšen položaj, nje?
<dz0ny> ja mal prezgodaj Å¡e za jabolka
<dz0ny> razen če imaš rada kisla
<dz0ny> kiselkasta no
<anny> pri nas so že
<anny> grozdje tudi
<dz0ny> osrednja notranjsak je 7 dni za lj, tle na jugu smo pa 14 dni za lj
<anny> ups...prav imaš
<anny> asfalt se segreje
<dz0ny> :)
<napsy> dan
<breza> Zdravo, napsy
<anny> lajf pa res skrbi, da mi ni dolgčas
<anny>  #1045 Ne morem se prijaviti v strežnik MySQL
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=44DMhxxY7uU
<Pepelka> Web Exclusive: Is This the New iPhone - YouTube
<Pepelka> »An Apple exec stops by to debut the iPhone 5S and the look of the new phone may surprise you. Subscribe NOW to Late Night with Jimmy Fallon: http://full.sc/I...«
<CrazyLemon> epic :D
<CrazyLemon> zdaj sm pa lačen..preklet naj bo iphone 5s
<slax0r> http://i.imgur.com/ZynvjTD.png
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: aja za adb zadevo
<dz0ny> poženi android sdk monitor
<dz0ny> pa poglej če tam tud crashne
<dz0ny> to so dve različne implementacije
<dz0ny> pa system maid požen
<dz0ny> verjetno imaš polno stacktracov
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: KrISS Feed Is A Simple, Fast Feed Reader For Your Web Server  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/7zTpFeEUWdw/kriss-feed-is-simple-fast-feed-reader.html
<anny> kako naj rešim zgornji problem?
<napsy> ka pa?
<idioterna> poglej ce ti sploh laufa mysql
<anny> ne morem se prijaviti
<idioterna> verjetno ne laufa mysql
<idioterna> a mas shell na masini?
<anny> jp
<anny> MySql Database running
<anny> Apache Web Server running
<anny> ?
<idioterna> napisi telnet localhost 3306
<idioterna> ce napise trying in potem ni nic pritisni ctrl-c in to pomeni da ne deluje
<idioterna> ce napise connected pritisni ctrl-]
<idioterna> in napisi quit
<idioterna> to pomeni da streznik tece, ampak si spremenila geslo
<idioterna> a ce pozenes ukaz mysql
<idioterna> in pritisnes enter
<idioterna> dobis mysql> shell?
<anny> connected to localhost
<anny> torej dela
<dz0ny> a to bitnami?
<dz0ny> al kaj svojega
<anny> bitnami
<anny> ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<dz0ny> cel stack ugasni in poženi na novo
<zdobersek> .vreme Celje
<breza> ARSO: Celje (241.7m): 17.4°C @10.09.2013 14:30 CEST.
<breza> Vlažnost: 81% Veter: zahodnik 0.5 m/s
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/46.23974949999999,15.2677063
<breza> Mestna Občina Celje: 15.61°C, Sončni vzhod: 06:31:29, Sončni zahod: 19:19:51
<idioterna> aha z bitnami pa se nism delu in verjetno bo to kar dz0ny pravi pomagalo
<anny> kako to naredim?
<dz0ny> tist applet ki si ga dobila ima stopall
<dz0ny> pa start all
<dz0ny> oziroma kaj imaš vm ali linux installer
<anny> ima start all, stop all ali restart all
<dz0ny> restart all probi prvo
<dz0ny> http://wiki.bitnami.com/@api/deki/files/104/=manager.png
<dz0ny> tko naj bi to zgledalo
<dz0ny> samo to je čudno ker bitnami v opt namesti
<dz0ny> ponavadi
<anny> ok, zdaj je spet zelena
<dz0ny> a dela?
<dz0ny> kot drugo kaj imaš to?
<dz0ny> wp, joomla etc
<anny> wp
<anny> Å¡e vedno javi isto napako
<dz0ny> to ko puskusaš dostopati do spletne strani al kje drugje
<dz0ny> ker wp ima načeloma rajši če uporabljaš tcp / kot pa unix sockets
<dz0ny> jao tist k je priročnik za prvo pomoč v comic sans spisan
 * dz0ny delam nekaj za gasilce :)
<CrazyLemon> dela*
<CrazyLemon> in dz0ny bom probal potem ta sdk monitor :)
<CrazyLemon> ty
<dz0ny> ok no :)
<miha> http://www.theguardian.com/science/2013/sep/10/mars-one-mission-space-travel-applicants
<Pepelka> Mission to colonise Mars: 'Columbus didn't wait; nor should we' | Science | theguardian.com
<Pepelka> »In 2022 four astronauts, picked from tens of thousands of applicants, will jet off on a one-way mission to Mars. Meet some of the people hoping to make history«
<idioterna> anny: a si uredila?
<anny> nope
<idioterna> anny: a si zamenjala geslo?
<dz0ny> idioterna: tist nima veze
<idioterna> a si zihr?
<idioterna> ker ocitno ji mysql laufa
<idioterna> samo wordpress ne more gor
<dz0ny> ja ker je nastvlejn da uproablja unix socket
<dz0ny> namest tcp
<idioterna> a si zihr?
<dz0ny> po tem kar je napsiala ja :)
<dz0ny> ne vem pa kje to piše :)
<dz0ny> če piše v brkalniku pri poskusu povezovanja
<dz0ny> ali kej drugje
<dz0ny> lahko se ji tepe lokalni mysql pa tist od bitnami
<anny> če smo natančni - wp dela, phpmyadmin pa ne
<dz0ny> :) no
<idioterna> anny: aha pol je pa problem v tem
<idioterna> anny: a ves kje mas od wordpressa wp-config.php ?
<idioterna> tam not je geslo
<idioterna> sudo vim /opt/bitnami/apps/phpmyadmin/htdocs/config.inc.php
<idioterna> pol mors pa to nardit
<idioterna> pa not napisat geslo
<idioterna> $cfg['Servers'][$i]['password'] = 'bitnami';
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny sdk monitor ne pove nič takega..
<idioterna> namest tega 'bitnami'
<slax0r> upam da ne postavlas to kak production server :)
<anny> ok, počasiii
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: pol ti dela?
<idioterna> sedim pri miru.
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ne
<CrazyLemon> samo napiše device disconnected
<CrazyLemon> in to je to
<CrazyLemon> moram spet unplug/plug in
<dz0ny> kaj pa device maid
<CrazyLemon> iščem kje je :)
<dz0ny> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=eu.thedarken.sdm&hl=en
<Pepelka> SD Maid - System Cleaning Tool - Android Apps on Google Play
<dz0ny> also probi kak android logcat app
<dz0ny> če ne je neki z adb serverjem narobe
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny sd maid mi pomaga kako ?
<dz0ny> to imaš kak custom fw gor?
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: server ne more prebavit loga
<dz0ny> čudni znaki v logu
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ne..telefon dela normalno.. samo povezava telefon <-> pc
<dz0ny> recimo utf-16 :)
<CrazyLemon> ne dela najboljš
<idioterna> anny: a si nasla?
<idioterna> anny: v /opt/bitnami/apps/wordpress/htdocs/wp-config.php mas geslo ki bi moralo delovat
<anny> da, našla sem mapo in pravo vrstico
<anny> Å¡e vedno se ne morem prijaviti
<idioterna> anny: pa si to geslo iz wp-config skopirala v phpmyadmin config.inc.php ?
<dz0ny> anny vr ven
<dz0ny> $cfg['Servers'][$i]['socket']
<dz0ny> in daj not $cfg['Servers'][$i]['host'] = 'localhost';
<anny> katero geslo in username naj sedaj uporabim?
<dz0ny> tisto ki je bilo prej ali pa tisto ki je v wp-config.php
<anny> tisto od prej ne deluje
<anny> bom poskusila z novim
<dz0ny> če boš dala uporabnika root pa geslo od wp ne bo delalo :)
<anny> kaj naj torej napišem kot uporabnika?
<dz0ny> poglej v wp-config.php zdej
<dz0ny> tam bo pisalo username
<dz0ny> pa password
<dz0ny> uporabi tistega
<anny> ne deluje
<dz0ny> baffled, kako ti pa wp deluje potem
<anny> :))))
<anny> pojma nimam
<anny> dobro, bom kar prilepila pa vlomite :)
<dz0ny> ja pa ne v irc
<dz0ny> daš na paste.sh
<dz0ny> pa link potem
<dz0ny> zdej si mi zbombardirala privmsg
<dz0ny> zdej moram ugotovit kako jo unblockam :)
<dz0ny> jao
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: a damo http://schinken.github.io/experiments/iecrash/
<dz0ny> :P
 * anny je ubila žonija :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny aLogCat app mi ne izpiše nič takega
<CrazyLemon> tko da mal dvomim da dejansko dela tko kot mora
<CrazyLemon> meh ..f it
<CrazyLemon> pač ne bom uporabljal adb-ja
<anny> phpmyadmin se je predal!
<CrazyLemon> anny ti si prava break queen :D
<anny> haha...dumi
<anny> http://postimg.org/image/4cudck1sb/f63d892f/
<Pepelka> Image codes: Zaslonska slika 2013 09 10 16 04 34
<Pepelka> »Provides free image upload and hosting integration for forums. Free picture hosting and photo sharing for websites and blogs.«
<CrazyLemon> you're da woman
<anny> hvala, hvala!...kaj bi da woman brez da men
<anny> samo čudno, da je ta bug v paketu
<CrazyLemon> guglala bi.. alot :)
<anny> ja bi...tko pomalem en teden
<anny> lol
<dz0ny> ok kako garmina povezat da se priklopi kot mass-storage v linux
<dz0ny> ker je povezan točno 1s
<dz0ny> [10289.614440] usb-storage 2-4:1.0: USB Mass Storage device detected
<dz0ny> [10290.524016] usb 2-4: USB disconnect, device number 3
<slax0r> to ni tocno 1s...
<slax0r> :P
<dz0ny> no ja :)
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jAR7YNcNgRU
<Pepelka> Hello Ladies Season 1: Trailer (HBO) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Subscribe to the HBO YouTube: http://itsh.bo/10qIqsj The new HBO series, Hello Ladies, premieres September 29th at 10:30PM. Only on HBO. Use hashtag #HelloLa...«
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ^
<dz0ny> men pise privat
<idioterna> dz0ny: kaj je blo pa narobe?
<dz0ny> idioterna: kje
<idioterna> v bitnamiju
<dz0ny> user
<idioterna> svasta
<anny> dz0ny se je zelo potrudil!
<anny> slava mu
<dz0ny> na vekov veke
<dz0ny> hm win se Å¡e kar bootajo
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1949-1: ImageMagick vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1949-1/
<dz0ny> par wtf momentov https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mUYIgK76eFc
<Pepelka> Fails / Wins Compilation MAY 2013 New [HD] - YouTube
<Pepelka> »New Funny Compilation: http://youtu.be/4G9GQZV6nGs Thumbnail download link: http://goo.gl/uFHAL Video Made by: http://www.spi0n.com/ Official Spi0n Youtube C...«
<dz0ny> a lot of wtf momentov https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=My2FRPA3Gf8
<Pepelka> Miley Cyrus - Wrecking Ball - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Pre-Order the album "Bangerz" at iTunes: http://smarturl.it/bangerz?Iqid=yt Music video by Miley Cyrus performing Wrecking Ball. (C) 2013 RCA Records, a divi...«
<anny> še kar ne moreš pozabit miley....:)
<CrazyLemon> anny nč slava mu.. boš mogla kr it 'the extra mile' :>
<anny> you were saying?
<dz0ny> preveč gleda zaporniške filme/serije
<CrazyLemon> ne se zdj francoza delat!
<dz0ny> grem malo gobarit bbl
<anny> če se nismo dovolj namučili, potem pa ne vem...
<anny> razen če je imel krejzi kakšen drug pomen v mislih...
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Canonical Launches ‘Ubuntu Voice’ Initiative, Aims to Harness User Feedback  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/atztLCA2peY/canonical-launch-ubuntu-voice-initiative
<dz0ny> fyi gobe na polno rastejo
<zdobersek> dz0ny: resno? 45min?
<dz0ny> jp
<dz0ny> i have forest all around
<dz0ny> v bistvu sem bil tolk fer da sem šel v našo gmajno
<dz0ny> lahko bi sosedu pobiral
<dz0ny> 30m stran
<idioterna> mhm jsm ful gob kr s ceste vidu dons
<idioterna> sam so ble u glavnm take k js ne poznam
<idioterna> par je blo marel sam se niso ble odprte
<dz0ny> pr nas so bl marele pa jurčki
<dz0ny> čeprav jurčkov danes ni bilo na vidiku
<idioterna> jsm vidu ogromn enih sirovk
<idioterna> sam ne poznam dobr pa pol
<idioterna> ce ni zlo obvious ne nabiram
<idioterna> k sm bl ziheraski pussy :)
<idioterna> omg 300 funtov je decent bager na pedala :\
<anny> 300 funtov je 160 kg
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> 300 gbp :)
<idioterna> skor 400 evrov predn pride do nas
<idioterna> ma pa gume ki niso plasticne trde in nek nakladac k je kokr tok serious
<dz0ny> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xENDZzzCjT4&feature=youtu.be&t=4m5s
<Pepelka> UK's Scariest Debt Collector (Part 2/2) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Start from the beginning and watch part 1/2 here: http://bit.ly/Debt-Collector-1 Ten years ago Shaun Smith was an enforcer for one of the biggest crime famil...«
<anny> ouč
<idioterna> pomoje bomo sli u bauhaus pa sami nardil
<zdobersek> igraca bager?
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] sailor: Å umniki na Ubuntu10  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40657/#p40657
<dz0ny> igrače :P http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-6FVHZfBTZY
<Pepelka> Kid finds mums dildo - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Absolutely hilarious video My girlfriends boy finds an Ann summers party left over ;)«
<anny> gremo
<anny> ln
<zdobersek> TURN YOUR FRIGGIN PHONE WHEN FILMING
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Å umniki na Ubuntu10  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40658/#p40658
<zdobersek> sasa84: !!
<CrazyLemon> oh god
<dz0ny> lol http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZKLnhuzh9uY&feature=player_detailpage
<Pepelka> Secret to Odorless Pooping in Public - PooPourri.com 5 - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Yes it is a real product. Yes it is scientifically proven to work. You can buy it at http://PooPourri.com/?a=5 Poo~Pourri Toilet Deodorizers Some say the sec...«
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny lol :)
<sasa84> oooo zdobersek :*
<sasa84> ups :$
<CrazyLemon> http://poopourri.com/departments.asp
<CrazyLemon> party pooper :D
<Pepelka> Poo~Pourri Toilet Deodorizers & Air Fresheners | Toilet Flush Spray for Bathroom Odor Control - Shop Now
<Pepelka> »Poo~Pourri odor control is powerful enough to neutralize even the strongest diarrhea odor and fecal smells. Our ecologically friendly toilet fresheners create a physical barrier around the offending matter to neutralize odor before it reaches the air.«
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: you rang?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek i did
<dz0ny> o lej its for linux http://store.steampowered.com/app/204300/
<Pepelka> Save 66% on Awesomenauts on Steam
<Pepelka> »The year is 3587. Conflict spans the stars as huge robot armies are locked in an enduring stalemate. In their bid for galactic supremacy, they call upon the most powerful group of mercenaries in the universe: the Awesomenauts! Awesomenauts is a MOBA fitted into the form of an accessible 3-on-3 action platformer.«
<dz0ny> and free
<dz0ny> and multiplayer
<CrazyLemon> free?
<CrazyLemon> pa dz0ny razočarali ste me (RT)
<dz0ny> what?
<CrazyLemon> nek lame italijanski komad je bil
<CrazyLemon> obup
<CrazyLemon> O-BUP
<dz0ny> kdaj to?
<CrazyLemon> pravkar
<CrazyLemon> 20:06-20:10
<CrazyLemon> smth like that
<dz0ny> mhm well ne izbiram, sam sam men se zdi catchy
<CrazyLemon> omb!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: a tale http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jofNR_WkoCE
<Pepelka> Ylvis - The Fox [Official music video HD] - YouTube
<dz0ny> :P
<Pepelka> »Musikkvideo fra talkshowet I Kveld med YLVIS på TVNorge. Premiere 10. september kl. 21.30. Ylvis - [Official music video playlist HD]: http://www.youtube.com...«
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ta je dejansko dober :>
<dz0ny> un dedek na stolu je ftw
<CrazyLemon> tchoff tchoff?
<dz0ny> :)
<zdobersek> dans je na o'reillyju zadnji dan 50% popusta
<CrazyLemon> http://www.primorske.si/Kronika/Delavec-prezivel-udar-napetosti-110-kilovoltov.aspx
<Pepelka> Delavec preživel udar napetosti 110 kilovoltov - Primorske Novice
<CrazyLemon> bastard.. ni bilo elektrike več kot eno uro
<zdobersek> mja,ti isto delas guzvo na Vrsic
<CrazyLemon> ampak ne povzročam izpada elektrike!
<msevphone> Dzony, en wifi dongle rt3070 mislm da je in mi ne dela out of the box...en kolega kle na ircu mogoce nora limona mi je dal neka izjemno zahtevna navodila - sigurno 20 korakov pa me zanima ce je tut se kasna lazja varianta
<CrazyLemon> WASNT ME!
<msevphone> Pol pa slaxor
<msevphone> :)
<CrazyLemon> !g  rt3070 linux driver
<Pepelka> Help do I install the Ralink RT3070 wireless driver? - Ask Ubuntu http://askubuntu.com/questions/148767/help-do-i-install-the-ralink-rt3070-wireless-driver
<CrazyLemon> a to si probal?
<dz0ny> FWP http://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/aAYdxzL_700b_v2.jpg
<dz0ny> msevphone: ker kernel pa maš?
<msevphone> 3.8 pomoje
<dz0ny> nč po moje
<dz0ny> uname -a
<msevphone> Nimam prkloplen zj cak grem laptop iskt
<msev> 3.8.0
<msev> -25-generic
<msev> DzonY
<dz0ny> hm dmesg na paste.sh ko ga priključiš na usb
<dz0ny> tist tutorial si že probal?
<dz0ny> načeloma je skoraj vse enako kot tle verjetno
<dz0ny> https://github.com/dz0ny/rt8192cu
<Pepelka> dz0ny/rt8192cu · GitHub
<Pepelka> »rt8192cu - Realtek driver for USB wlan cards: 8188C, 8192C«
<dz0ny> popatchat moraš da dela na 3.8
<dz0ny> tist 2011 mi ne deluje kot da dela na 3.8
<dz0ny> v imenu zipa
<dz0ny> tole je blo treba za 3.8 naredit https://github.com/dz0ny/rt8192cu/commit/8b14cafb77a9de66d03b9d3dd9688b2f7c74fa2f
<Pepelka> Add support for 3.8 kernel · 8b14caf · dz0ny/rt8192cu · GitHub
<Pepelka> »rt8192cu - Realtek driver for USB wlan cards: 8188C, 8192C«
<msev> Do zj sm probou sam blacklistat rt2800 p se ene k kao neki delajo frke
<dz0ny> ja tist nis nč naredu :)
<dz0ny> 3.6 je max kernel zgleda https://github.com/GlassGhost/RT3070STA
<Pepelka> GlassGhost/RT3070STA · GitHub
<Pepelka> »RT3070STA - provide a script to create a debian package that provides drivers for the RT3070_RT3370_RT5370_RT5372 chipsets«
<dz0ny> tle je pa Å¡e 3.2 https://github.com/merces/rt3070-linux3
<Pepelka> merces/rt3070-linux3 · GitHub
<Pepelka> »rt3070-linux3 - D-Link DWA-125 module for Linux 3.x«
<msev> A pol je cist nemogoc na temu kernelu.met
<dz0ny> ne
<dz0ny> popravit moraš driver
<msev> Hmmm se bom tetherou na netbook d bom lazje tipkal brb
<msev_> evo me
<msev_> zj bo lažje klepetat
<msev_> http://www.mediatek.com/_en/07_downloads/01_windows.php?sn=501
<Pepelka> MediaTek - Downloads Linux
<msev_> ^^^kle sm si zlovdou drajver
<msev_> in sicer tale iz 10/22/2012 za rt3070 2.6.1.3
<msev_> pa razpakirou sm ga
<msev_> zj pa čakam navodila
<msev_> :D
<dz0ny> joj ce najdem readme not
<msev_> ful je nelogično napisan readme
<msev_> čist totalno nedojamem
<msev_> geek chinglish
<CrazyLemon> dej ga na pastebin
<CrazyLemon> da vidimo če ej nelogično napisan
<dz0ny> https://paste.sh/S4GP-p3B#2AkKRYQ9WJeg4MS7MxnynlAs
<zdobersek> WFM
<msev_> ja to
<msev_> že to me zmot da sta za 2 različna ista navodila
<dz0ny> verjetn je isti čip
<dz0ny> pa so mal združili
<dz0ny> msev malo popravi Mkaefile da bo zgledal kot tale https://github.com/merces/rt3070-linux3/blob/master/Makefile
<msev_> a pol geditam makefile najprej
<Pepelka> rt3070-linux3/Makefile at master · merces/rt3070-linux3 · GitHub
<Pepelka> »rt3070-linux3 - D-Link DWA-125 module for Linux 3.x«
<dz0ny> ja pa namesto da ročno nastaviš path to linux source
<dz0ny> kr tale trik ponucaš
<dz0ny> https://github.com/merces/rt3070-linux3/blob/master/Makefile#L74
<Pepelka> rt3070-linux3/Makefile at master · merces/rt3070-linux3 · GitHub
<Pepelka> »rt3070-linux3 - D-Link DWA-125 module for Linux 3.x«
<msev_> a je usen če je mal drugačn zapored kšnih parametrov
<dz0ny> cak da vidmo diff
<msev_> a ga boš kr prek gita pogledu
<msev_> :D
<dz0ny> https://gist.github.com/dz0ny/6514736/revisions
<Pepelka> Revisions · Makefile
<dz0ny> kr tale makefile uporabi
<dz0ny> https://raw.github.com/merces/rt3070-linux3/master/Makefile
<msev_> a tista tvojga k si popravljal a tega tazadnjega
<dz0ny> hm mogoce kr cel projekt na githubu
<dz0ny> ker je on patchal že par stvari
<msev_> aha ok
<msev_> od mercesa rt3070
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> make poženeš prevanje
<dz0ny> ce gre tisto vse fajn mimo pol si zmagal
<dz0ny> ce ne bova pa cez vikend pogledala ko bom imel malo več čas
<dz0ny> a
<msev_> kul thanks
<dz0ny> grem spat
<dz0ny> ln
<msev_> lahko noč
<msev_> car
<msev_> nora limona a si Å¡e pokonc
<CrazyLemon> shoot
<msev_> a pač grem v tistem directory-ju naredim sudo make install
<msev_> al neki tazga
<msev_> to kr je dzony napisal make poženeš prevajanje
<CrazyLemon> ja
<msev_> a moram kje eksplicitno napisat makefile
<CrazyLemon> a ti make gre skozi brez težav?
<msev_> a s tem ko napišem make naj bi šlo
<CrazyLemon> makefile že imaš
<CrazyLemon> in ga moraš prilagodit..ali pa zdownloadat tistega z githuba kerga ti je dzony linkal
<msev_> sm potegnu dol
<msev_> zj pa sudo make install
<CrazyLemon> ne
<CrazyLemon> make najprej moraš
<msev_> kaj
<CrazyLemon> kako kaj
<msev_> kaj moram make
<msev_> sudo make?
<CrazyLemon> v direktoriju kjer imaš vse fajle
<msev_> ja
<CrazyLemon> kjer je makefile
<msev_> ja
<CrazyLemon> moraš vpisat make
<msev_> a samo to
<CrazyLemon> če se vse lepo prevede..potem še sudo make install
<CrazyLemon> če se ne..pa boš mogu popravit napake :)
<msev_> error
<msev_> čist na konc
<msev_> hmm
<msev_> bom pastebinov
<CrazyLemon> ne ga skopirat na paste.. bom poskušal uganit
<CrazyLemon> :)
<msev_> prou
<CrazyLemon> lol :)
<msev_> no dj
 * CrazyLemon se prekriža
<msev_> kera Å¡tevilka je zravn errorja
<CrazyLemon> 0-9 !
<msev_> res ozko območje
<msev_> dj no mal zožej :D
<CrazyLemon> dej skopiraj že enkrat :)
<msev_> https://paste.sh/dhXOE4C9#Q_g4xwhnqI4hKQHmuDyT4OtL
<msev_> :D
<msev_> sploh nevem a je to uspeh al ne k piše some warnings treated as errors
<Bilko> http://www.androidpolice.com/2013/09/10/hands-on-leapcast-can-turn-a-windows-mac-or-linux-computer-into-a-chromecast-with-limited-functionality-heres-how/
<Pepelka> [Hands-On] Leapcast Can Turn A Windows, Mac, or Linux Computer Into A Chromecast With Limited Functionality, Here's How
<Pepelka> »I love the Chromecast. I'd easily call it the best $35 I ever spent, ranking just above those tanks of gas that got me to job interviews on time and that o... by Bertel King, Jr. in App Reviews, News«
<msev_> a vidš kj limona z dodatkom LSDja
<dz0ny> crazlemon v en .h file mora dolocit kaj je funkcija demonize :)
<msev_> dzony a to zj iz sanj pišeš
<msev_> :D
<msev_> hehe
<dz0ny> ne alert mam za leapcast
<msev_> a prou zvočni alert a ti sam kj obarvano začne žmigetat
<msev_> :D
<dz0ny> !g pushover android
<Pepelka> Pushover - Android Apps on Google Play https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=net.superblock.pushover&hl=sl
<msev_> a kdo ma pebble od vs
<msev_> pjt spat dzony da pol jutri oz. kadarkoli boš imel čas nadaljujeva z debugom
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny rad berem o svojem delu :>
<dz0ny> ja sej sem povedal kje je fora
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny povej njemu ne meni :)
<msev_> ja ti lahko prevedeš nora limona
<msev_> modre besede preroka dzonyja
<msev_> :D
<msev_> hehe
<CrazyLemon> msev_ najdeš kje se omenja demonize funkcija in jo deklariraš
<CrazyLemon> fgrep demonize *.h
<dz0ny> c ne h
<msev_> a to bo povsod pogledat ke se omenja ta funkcija v vseh datotekah ki se končajo z .h
<msev_> a ni napisal da v enem fajlu s .h
<dz0ny> v h moras deklarirat
<msev_> ja
<msev_> a pol fgrep demonize *.h
<dz0ny> v c pa isces
<msev_> aja
<msev_> aha
<msev_> ok
<msev_> no such file or directory
<CrazyLemon> msev_ https://github.com/merces/rt3070-linux3/blob/b2270efc3df7fe69a0c7c078aa6ea0adfd06d2e3/os/linux/rt_linux.c#L1133
<Pepelka> rt3070-linux3/os/linux/rt_linux.c at b2270efc3df7fe69a0c7c078aa6ea0adfd06d2e3 · merces/rt3070-linux3 · GitHub
<Pepelka> »rt3070-linux3 - D-Link DWA-125 module for Linux 3.x«
<msev_> ne najdem kle notr
<msev_> ni v temu repotu te besede
<CrazyLemon> v rt_linux.c je 100%
<dz0ny> daemon
<CrazyLemon> daemonize
<dz0ny> ne demon
<dz0ny> no sam zgleda da en include manjka
<msev_> aja sj res
<dz0ny> cl omg http://i.imgur.com/cRN2p.jpg
<msev_> sm retard
<CrazyLemon> miiiijaaw :>
<msev_> dobra....mačka
<msev_> :D
<msev_> hehe
<CrazyLemon> rada se snema.. packa :>
<CrazyLemon> msev_ pejt ti raj zrihtat daemonize
<idioterna> that looks like a very
<idioterna> uncomfortable way to do gaming
<msev_> nemorm se skoncentrirat zj k sm to vidu
<msev_> ;D
<msev_> v rt linux.c je na 2 mestih ta daemonize
<msev_> dobr nadaljujmo jutr grem zj izpolnit obrazec za prijavo naslova diplome
<msev_> lol
<zdobersek> NSFW NSFW
<idioterna> kje?
<idioterna> a si vroc kofe polil
<zdobersek> (01:36:16 PM) dz0ny: cl omg http://i.imgur.com/cRN2p.jpg
<CrazyLemon> thats just a innocent girl trying to play games
<yang> http://www.penisland.net/wood.html
<Pepelka> Pen Island Pens - Home
<idioterna> pray games.
<idioterna> zdobersek: kva je pa tle nsfw
<idioterna> aja
<idioterna> pade loh u teh cudaskih supergah
<idioterna> true
<CrazyLemon> zato pa so pouštri spodaj
<sasa84> dz0ny, a se pr vas kej bliska? :P
<zdobersek> fotografirajo? :>
<dz0ny> ne nismo tolk slavni
<dz0ny> malce rosi
<dz0ny> toj pa to
<dz0ny> pa sonce je blomcel dan
<zdobersek> pa gobe rastejo
<dz0ny> to rastejo povsod
<sasa84> zdobersek, a bi kšnga jurčka al pa marelo? :O
<sasa84> :P
<dz0ny> .vreme cerknica
<breza> ARSO: Postojna (533m): 15.5°C @10.09.2013 23:00 CEST.
<breza> Vlažnost: 92% Veter: južni veter 1.2 m/s
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/45.7955099,14.3621843
<breza> Cerknica: 14.68°C, Sončni vzhod: 06:35:28, Sončni zahod: 19:23:09
<dz0ny> .vreme babno polje
<breza> ARSO: Babno Polje (756 m) (756m): 14°C @10.09.2013 23:00 CEST.
<breza> Vlažnost: 92% Veter: null null m/s
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/45.6454189,14.5493277
<breza> Hrib-Loski Potok: 17.22°C, Sončni vzhod: 06:34:49, Sončni zahod: 19:22:16
<dz0ny> sasa a si ze kaj nabrala
<sasa84> dz0ny, 2x jurcke in 2-3x marele...nek tazga
<msev> bravo sasa dobra bera hehe
#ubuntu-si 2013-09-11
<sasa84> jutro
<breza> Dobro jutro tudi tebi, sasa84
<miha> jutro
<breza> Dobro jutro tudi tebi, miha
<miha> botsnack
<breza> Thank you very much.
<miha> !g test
<Pepelka> Speedtest.net by Ookla - The Global Broadband Speed Test http://www.speedtest.net/
<sasa84> juhuuuuu
<miha> jutro sasa84
<sasa84> o miha jutro
<sasa84> jutro lynxlynxlynx
<lynxlynxlynx> dobro jutro
<dz0ny> .rot AWVLI
<dz0ny> meh
<dz0ny> .ddg rot13 AWVLI
<breza> ROT13: NJIYV
<idioterna> vesel http://www.markmatters.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/nijn-eleven.jpg
<zdobersek> https://canyoufindit.co.uk/
<Pepelka> GCHQ :: Can you find it?
<Pepelka> »Our new challenge is to find and solve 5 codes we have hidden around the web. For anyone able to rise to the challenge and find all the codes, you'll join an elite community of people with some of the specific skills we look for at GCHQ.«
<zdobersek> $('#your-details')[0].style.display = "block"
<zdobersek> & profit?
<lynxlynxlynx> ;)
 * sasa84 zapeljivo pogleda zdobersek 
<zdobersek> :> sasa84
<slax0r> get a room :P
<sasa84> slax0r, kofe je v igri ... room se zamena s "kičn" :P
<zdobersek> evo anje :> https://www.ip-rs.si/novice/detajl/ne-nasedajte-na-sumljive-ponudbe-za-nakup-zbirke-elektronskih-naslovov-adreme/
<Pepelka> IP-RS: Ne nasedajte na sumljive ponudbe za nakup zbirke elektronskih naslovov (adreme)!
<Pepelka> »Informacijski pooblaščenec je samostojen in obenem tudi neodvisen državni organ.«
<slax0r> sasa84, z cem? sorry, ne vidim vasih sumnikov in whatnot :P
<CrazyLemon> /charset UTF-8
<slax0r> to poznam, sam na tem clientu ne dela in...cba
<slax0r> :D
<zdobersek> FWP
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: a vas kj pere?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek trenutno? ne
<zdobersek> kje pa si? http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_animacija.html
<Pepelka> Radarska slika padavin - animacija
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek to so stari podatki
<CrazyLemon> ob tej uri je res deževalo
<CrazyLemon> sedaj ne več
<zdobersek> torej 20min nazaj?
<CrazyLemon> jp
<CrazyLemon> ubistvu še 10min nazaj je deževalo.. rahlo
<miha> .vreme cerkno
<zdobersek> .vreme Celje
<breza> ARSO: Boršt Gorenja vas (530m): 10.1°C @11.09.2013 11:30 CEST.
<breza> Vlažnost: 85% Veter: vzhodnik 2.5 m/s
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/46.128954,13.9891931
<breza> Cerkno: 11.06°C, Sončni vzhod: 06:37:57, Sončni zahod: 19:22:55
<breza> ARSO: Celje (241.7m): 13.7°C @11.09.2013 11:30 CEST.
<breza> Vlažnost: 82% Veter: zahodnik 2.5 m/s
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/46.23974949999999,15.2677063
<breza> Mestna Občina Celje: 13.33°C, Sončni vzhod: 06:32:44, Sončni zahod: 19:17:53
<zdobersek> jebemti
<zdobersek> to je pa ze mrzlo
<CrazyLemon> rokavčnike pa nogavčnike gor pa je
<sasa84> .vreme rakek
<breza> ARSO: Postojna (533m): 11.1°C @11.09.2013 11:30 CEST.
<breza> Vlažnost: 89% Veter: severovzhodnik 1.7 m/s
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/45.8131644,14.3171319
<breza> Rakek: 11.11°C, Sončni vzhod: 06:36:51, Sončni zahod: 19:21:22
<sasa84> brrr
<zdobersek> .vreme babno polje
<breza> ARSO: Babno Polje (756 m) (756m): 9.9°C @11.09.2013 11:30 CEST.
<breza> Vlažnost: 92% Veter: null null m/s
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/45.6454189,14.5493277
<breza> Hrib-Loski Potok: 13.06°C, Sončni vzhod: 06:36:02, Sončni zahod: 19:20:21
<zdobersek> sub-10, nice
<zdobersek> dz0ny: ziher ze maste sne
<zdobersek> g
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<breza> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (3.837m): 17.7°C @11.09.2013 11:30 CEST.
<breza> Vlažnost: 69% Veter: severnik 8.6 m/s
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/45.54805899999999,13.7301877
<breza> Koper: 15.66°C, Sončni vzhod: 06:39:23, Sončni zahod: 19:23:33
<CrazyLemon> oh..its hot in here
<CrazyLemon> :>
<zdobersek> & wet
<sasa84> it's getting hot in herreeeee so take of all your clothes
 * sasa84 repa unga z zlatmi zobmi in najlonko na glav
<sasa84> .vreme celje
<breza> ARSO: Celje (241.7m): 13.7°C @11.09.2013 11:30 CEST.
<breza> Vlažnost: 82% Veter: zahodnik 2.5 m/s
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/46.23974949999999,15.2677063
<breza> Mestna Občina Celje: 13.33°C, Sončni vzhod: 06:32:44, Sončni zahod: 19:17:53
<zdobersek> brrrrr
<sasa84> zdobersek ma toplej k dz0ny
<zdobersek> \o/
<sasa84>  /o\
<sasa84> lol, tale pa smešn zgleda :D
<zdobersek> 'reci strehi preprosto Bramac' :>
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kok grejo izpiti? :)
<sasa84> lol zdobersek :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 kaki izpiti?
<sasa84> a si že vse naredu?
<sasa84> o pitko pitonko
<pitko> dan
<pitko> :D
<breza> Dober dan, pitko
<pitko> Å¡e breza dan D:
<pitko> ;)
<sasa84> breza je fejst punca
<sasa84> od dz0ny punca :P
<pitko> aa :D
<sasa84> mhm... ne diraj!
<msev> dz0ny, a nadaljujeva z debugom driverja?
<msev> maš čas?
<zdobersek> gobe nabira
<msev> a med nevihto
<msev> :D
<msev> hehe
<CrazyLemon> ne bodi nor.. zdaj je sezona za polhe
<CrazyLemon> pa temperature so tudi primerne
<msev> verjetno bolje da počakam dz0ny-ja :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ccc... polhi so konc septembra, začetk oktobra :P
<sasa84> pa letos ne vem, če jih bo dost... k ni tolk hrane :\
<anny> za polhe mora biti dovolj žira
<anny> oni so pametni...ne množijo se kot ljudje
<msev> a ste kle sami polhologi :D
<sasa84> lol msev :)
<sasa84> vidš... anny ve!
<sasa84> zdej pa grem južno kuhat
<sasa84> ostanite lepi!
 * sasa84 se ozre proti CrazyLemon 
 * CrazyLemon popravi frizuro
<msev> kko to nardite s to zvezdico
<msev> Å¡e zdj ne znam
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek sedaj spet pere! :)
<CrazyLemon> msev ti se raje loti driverja pa pusti zvezdice profesionalcem
<msev> hehe
<zdobersek> msev: /me ukaz
 * msev hvala
 * anny odpre okno, ker je na kanalu postalo hudo vroče!
<msev> hahaa
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KuKaAaOHUoY
<Pepelka> Skin (Silence) cover by Aleksandra Something & mojcART - YouTube
<Pepelka> »We want to give special thanks to Marko Gregorič and his family for the Crayons and of course Boris Benko and Primož Hladnik (duo Silence) for this amazing s...«
<zdobersek> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QzLyhoonha8
<Pepelka> WATTS Zap - Best of Tour de France 2013 - full video [HD] - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Some of the fun moments from Tour de France. Trzy tygodnie najsłynniejszego wyścigu kolarskiego świata dostarczyły nie tylko mnóstwa wrażeń sportowych, ale t...«
 * sasa84 pogleda msev 
 * zdobersek pogleda sasa84
 * sasa84 pomežikne, si popravi majčko in gre v kuhinjo...
<sasa84> zdobersek, a kar tukaj?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: lahko?
 * msev pomežikne nazaj
<msev> hehe
<sasa84> zdobersek, CrazyLemon ne bo motil...
<zdobersek> sasa84: ok, pol pa dejva
 * zdobersek pristavi dzezvico
<slax0r> kt da bi igral simse na ircu..
<zdobersek> grem pol v bazen :>
<slax0r> pejt, pa ti bom lestvico odstranu >:)
<zdobersek> :D
<CrazyLemon> .yt sun is shining bob marley
<breza> Sun is Shining Bob Marley(5 minut) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UOoHTcuORcY ♥5,366 ▶1,546,820
<zdobersek> nope
<CrazyLemon> yup
<slax0r> nope
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Mass Effect Composer Offers To Create New Ubuntu Start-Up Sound  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/TBrJUQN4Lv8/mass-effect-composer-ubuntu-14-04-start-up-sounds
<sasa84> zdobersek, dobr je blo v kuhni!
<sasa84> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ufR6HHthnBw
<Pepelka> Pat Boone - Speedy Gonzales (1962) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »It was a moonlit night in Old Mexico. I walked alone between some old adobe haciendas. Suddenly, I heard the plaintive cry of a young Mexican girl: La la la,...«
<zdobersek> mhm!
<msev> pismo fajn bi blo če bi bla kšna indikacija kdaj je dzony dejansko kle, npr. zle bi biu lahko osivljen da bi vedli da ga ni :D
<CrazyLemon> res je nesramen ta dz0ny
<msev> hehehe
<msev> http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=222123
<Pepelka> Turn your Kobo into a Debian Linux tablet - MobileRead Forums
<Pepelka> »Turn your Kobo into a Debian Linux tablet Kobo Developer's Corner«
<msev> linux pride povsod
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Oracle Java 7 Update 40 (7u40) Released, Ubuntu PPA Updated  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/yvqm09j6Zf8/oracle-java-7-update-40-7u40-released.html
<slax0r> linux = shit
<miha> breza a je dzony tle?
<miha> .dz0ny
<miha> hm
<zdobersek> .pomoc
<zdobersek> .videl dz0ny
<breza> zdobersek: dz0ny je bil zadnjič prisoten/na 5 ur nazaj z sporočilom: .ddg rot13 AWVLI
<sasa84> kaj bi vi brez dz0ny ..
<zdobersek> miha: msev: ^
<miha> :)
<miha> .ddg rot13 lol
<breza> ROT13: yby
<miha> .ddg rot13 botsnack
<breza> Thanks for the treat!
<breza> ROT13: obgfanpx
<miha> .ddg rot13 obgfanpx
<breza> ROT13: botsnack
<miha> <+breza> ROT13: botsnack
<breza> That's very nice of you!
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] flex567: Video iz browserja  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40659/#p40659
<sasa84> miha, kwa je to .ddg...?
<msev> res je js sm čist izgubljen brez linuxaških mentorjev
<sasa84> msev, kaj te pa matra?
<msev> osnove znam kdr se pa zaplete sm pa v minusu
<msev> ja da morš kj ročno popravlat kšn driver pa to :)
<sasa84> uuuu, najs :D
<msev> kšna stvar k ni tok vsesplošno razširjena da bi najdu hitr fix na netu
<sasa84> kje pa je dz0ny ? :P
<msev> sj mi je učer že začeu pomagat
<msev> ampak je mogu pol spat :)
<msev> js pa tut hehe
<sasa84> bogi naš đonko :D
<msev> sj pomoje mu je kul, mu kšna stvar predstavlja vsaj 1% izziv
<msev> heheh
<miha> msev: ne kupuj nekompatibilnih stvari
<miha> ni to tvoja naloga, da se ****** z ekzotiko
<sasa84> jst sm začela gledat, če zadeva fura z linuxom...drgač ne kupm
<msev> sj kao nj bi biu kompatibiln
<msev> ampk sm pol ugotovu da z nekimi starimi kerneli
<msev> :)ž
<sasa84> miške, grem "čitat"
<sasa84> se Å¡e mal kasnej tipkamo
<sasa84> čafči
<msev> kaj pa bereš
<msev> :)
<msev> oops odšla
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] ‘iRacing’ Simulator Readies Linux Support With New Alpha Release  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/JK1aUK1jZDI/iracing-sim-game-comes-to-ubuntu
<dz0ny> ni me
<dz0ny> .videl dz0ny
<breza> dz0ny: Kdaj si se zadnjič pogledal/a v ogledalo?
<pitko> ;D
<pitko> tale breza je kr pametna ratala :D
<pitko> vse možne funkcije
<miha> .ping dz0ny
<miha> .poke dz0ny
<miha> feature request...
<zdobersek> .probe dz0ny
<pitko> k pozna kdo kak dobr program za risanje wireframov za strani pa progreame?
<dz0ny> google docs
<dz0ny> pa wireframe sketch pro
<msev> o lejga mojstra
<msev> a maš cajt?
<dz0ny> nope potujem :)
<msev> damn
<dz0ny> zvecer po 8
<CrazyLemon> nesramnež :/
<msev> kko pa jutr
<dz0ny> popoldne
<msev> od kdaj naprej
<dz0ny> po 15
<msev> supr
<msev> pol pa jutr streva ta oreh
<msev> tnx
<msev> btw a je Å¡ansa da sploh ne bo delal? :D
<dz0ny> mozn
<dz0ny> 50/50
<msev> good enough :)
<msev> ker je pa drgač najbl cheap 100% linux compatible wifi dongle
<msev> tko če slučajn tole ne rata
<pitko> hvala
<idioterna> http://reason.com/blog/2013/07/24/oath-keepers-place-massive-pro-snowden-a
<Pepelka> Oath Keepers Group Places Massive Pro-Snowden Ad Inside Pentagon Metro Station - Hit & Run : Reason.com
<CrazyLemon> .yt jacob banks worthy
<breza> Jacob Banks - Worthy (Official Video)(3 minute) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IoIaOKg4Otw ♥1,500 ▶134,493
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Video iz browserja  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40660/#p40660
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] aldridge: Re: Å umniki na Ubuntu10  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40661/#p40661
<sasa84> zdobersek iz bek!
<sasa84> .plosk
<breza> Chapeau! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TAryFIuRxmQ
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Humble Indie Bundle 9 Launches, Brings 3 New Games to Linux  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/SX8SHf6pOiM/humble-indie-bundle-9-launches-brings-3-new-games-to-linux
<dz0ny> zdobersek: dota?
<CrazyLemon> http://youtu.be/gsQ0VPcmwcU?t=5m45s
<CrazyLemon> haha.. joe je car :D
<Pepelka> Joe Gets GAME - YouTube
<Pepelka> »A lesson in picking up women from Tariq "King Flex" Nasheed. SUBSCRIBE: http://bit.ly/S9N4TS New videos every Wednesday Stalk Joe on Twitter: http://Twitter....«
<sasa84> ej folk...
<sasa84> kok nej kiknem fotra dol z neta...k men ne vleče na pašnikih tok hitr? :P
<sasa84> nočm pa zdej z mac naslovi tečnart
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 tko da kupiš mami sexy perilo
<CrazyLemon> :p
<sasa84> lol :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, mami ma zlomleno roko...dejmo ji mal mira :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 http://i.imgur.com/ZynvjTD.png
<zdobersek> SFW-ish
<sasa84> sorči zdobersek no...sam za par minutk :\
<lynxlynxlynx> zdobersek: zgleda bo mozilla odprla pisarno v nm
<lynxlynxlynx> vljudno vabljeni, da se nam pridružite na praznovanju ob odprtju prostorov Mozille Slovenija v Novem mestu to soboto, 14. Septembra ob 17:00 uri v Podjetniškem inkubatorju Podbreznik (Podbreznik 15, Novo mesto). Z nami bo tudi plesno društvo Arabeska, ki bo poskrbelo za popestritev programa. Prireditev pa bomo zaključili s premiernim predvajanjem dokumentarca o Mozilli.
<CrazyLemon> old news ! :p
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Odprtje Mozilla Space-a v Novem Mestu!  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40662/#p40662
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Om8Nph1IvMo
<Pepelka> Man Doesn't Recognize Wife After Surgery - YouTube
<Pepelka> »In this heartwarming video a man wakes from surgery and is unaware that the woman he is talking to is his wife. He says she is the 'most beautiful woman' he ...«
<CrazyLemon> EPIC
<dz0ny> pa zdobersek je bolj webkit, razen ce ga konkurenca zanima :)
<zdobersek> mlao
<dz0ny> mlao?
<dz0ny> wčasih se mi zdi da zdobersek to izumlja?
<zdobersek> mlao
<zdobersek> malo*
<sasa84> lol CrazyLemon
<dz0ny> a uno twerking revelation ste vidl?
<zdobersek> mhm
<dz0ny> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HSJMoH7tnvw
<Pepelka> Jimmy Kimmel Reveals "Worst Twerk Fail EVER - Girl Catches Fire" Prank - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Jimmy Kimmel Live - Jimmy Kimmel Reveals "Worst Twerk Fail EVER - Girl Catches Fire" Prank Jimmy Kimmel Live's YouTube channel features clips and recaps of e...«
<dz0ny> for others
<CrazyLemon> jimmy fallon ftw!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YOZjaqHioro haha
<Pepelka> Jimmy Fallon, Robin Thicke & The Roots Sing "Blurred Lines" (w/ Classroom Instruments) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Jimmy, Robin Thicke & The Roots play "Blurred Lines" on classroom instruments in the Late Night "Music Room." (instrument list below) Jimmy Fallon - wood blo...«
<dz0ny> to remember https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/1236205_700862639927566_1732797214_n.jpg
<CrazyLemon> haha
<CrazyLemon> good one
<CrazyLemon> :D
<idioterna> dz0ny: you know what the problem is with this?
<idioterna> nasledna slikca, k una sama kavc prestavla, un pa drka vmes.
<dz0ny> :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: a tole
<dz0ny> .sc Monster Rally - Orchids
<breza> Monster Rally - Orchids(3 minute) http://soundcloud.com/goldrobotrecords/monster-rally-orchids ♥106 ▶58,974
<dz0ny> je tud preveč italianish?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny je dokaj italianish
<CrazyLemon> v bistvu pa ni nič posebnega
<CrazyLemon> .sc jacob banks worthy
<breza> Jacob Banks - Worthy (Melé Remix)(5 minut) http://soundcloud.com/ukmele/jacob-banks-worthy-mel-remix ♥461 ▶13,025
<CrazyLemon> .sc jacob banks rainy day
<breza> JACOB BANKS - Rainy Day (Gbl Edit)(4 minute) http://soundcloud.com/gbl-wcs-channel/jacob-banks-rainy-day-gbl-edit ♥9 ▶409
<CrazyLemon> to je dosti boljše :)
<CrazyLemon> no..tist remix ne vem kakšen je
<dz0ny> .sc Goldroom - Embrace
<breza> Goldroom - Embrace(5 minut) http://soundcloud.com/goldroom/goldroom-embrace ♥4,920 ▶99,381
<dz0ny> a orginal moram to poslušat
<CrazyLemon> čak.. da prečekiram remix.. je pa original kul ja :)
<CrazyLemon> jacob banks je kr kul in general
<CrazyLemon> je selector material
<CrazyLemon> :)
<dz0ny> men je danes tolen nekaj catchy https://soundcloud.com/kastramusic/breathe-in-that-air
<Pepelka> SoundCloud - Hear the world’s sounds
<CrazyLemon> no.. meni tudi remix ni slab :)
<dz0ny> tole*
<dz0ny> .sc Volcano Choir - Byegone
<breza> Volcano Choir - "Byegone" (Official Audio)(4 minute) http://soundcloud.com/jagjaguwar/volcano-choir-byegone-official ♥983 ▶50,295
<dz0ny> je pa čist za danes
<CrazyLemon> fajn bi bilo če bi xchat imel sc support in ti se ob linku pojavi play gumb
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny> ja to mam jaz :)
<dz0ny> sam je web based irc client
<dz0ny> enkrat moram tko nardit da bo za release
<CrazyLemon> je.. web based
<CrazyLemon> :p
<dz0ny> xchat?
<dz0ny> to je perl pa python
<CrazyLemon> ja.. accepts python! :) ali pa perl..karkoli ti paše :>
<CrazyLemon> pa TCL! :)
<dz0ny> ja zdej smo v post tcl eri
<CrazyLemon> poznaš damngoodjams.com?
<dz0ny> master troll http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oprUI6nupfc&feature=player_embedded#t=2
<Pepelka> First Look: iPhone 5s - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Jimmy Kimmel Live - First Look: iPhone 5s Jimmy Kimmel Live's YouTube channel features clips and recaps of every episode from the late night TV show on ABC. ...«
<dz0ny> "tastes like chocolate"
<dz0ny> nč ln
<CrazyLemon> si prečekiral https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=44DMhxxY7uU
<CrazyLemon> ?
<Pepelka> Web Exclusive: Is This the New iPhone - YouTube
<Pepelka> »An Apple exec stops by to debut the iPhone 5S and the look of the new phone may surprise you. Subscribe NOW to Late Night with Jimmy Fallon: http://full.sc/I...«
<CrazyLemon> jimmy f. > jimmy k.
<CrazyLemon> :>
<dz0ny> jp
<pitko> relabel pameten prevod?
<CrazyLemon> ponovno označi?
<idioterna> preimenuj
<idioterna> aja
<idioterna> v mail clientu verjetn
<idioterna> pol pa to k je CrazyLemon reku
<pitko> naveza so virtualci
<pitko> aja andrej je reku da je stroj bol ku mašina CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> pitko no shit..hecal sem se :)
<pitko> ccc
<pitko> res
<pitko> :D
<CrazyLemon> lol :) ti dejansko dal mašina?
<CrazyLemon> hahaha
<sasa84> lol
<pitko> ful smešnu res -.-
<sasa84> mašina hahahaha :D
<sasa84> dj no CrazyLemon hahahaha :D
<sasa84> jaoooo :D
<idioterna> what
<idioterna> sej to je isto
<idioterna> sam ni knjizni izraz
<CrazyLemon> jah predvideval sem da razumeš da je hec glede na to da je 'mašina' :)
<idioterna> strojni masti v mongoliji rečejo mašinmaslo
<sasa84> titititititititi ti CrazyLemon-ca
<sasa84> kraljica našegaaa ubuntujaaa
<sasa84> :
<sasa84> :D
<CrazyLemon> sam ne TE pesmi pet
<CrazyLemon> na jetra mi gre že
<sasa84> sorči...ampak zdej k ribe vozjo majo že ta komad...prej so mel vsaj primorske fante
<sasa84> :\
<CrazyLemon> na vsaki f...in poroki je ta komad..  a je to zdaj standard al kako?
<sasa84> ja...namest dan ljubezni :P
<msev> dz0ny, si pokonc
<msev> ?
<andrej> zgleda da ni
<CrazyLemon> andrew hello
<CrazyLemon> :D
<andrej> zdravo :)
<andrej> Kako si?
<andrej> In zakaj pa me clices andrew? :P
<andrej> Just because my ENglish is better than my native tongue? :D
<CrazyLemon> kličeš*
<andrej> ah -hvala
<CrazyLemon> and yea..thats pretty much the reason :D
<andrej> klices :)
<CrazyLemon> and because people probably dont call you andrej :)
<CrazyLemon> its a weird name for a kiwi
<andrej> They actually do ... with a strange twang to it
<andrej> The worst offenders in munting my name are commonly from the Indian subcontinent
<CrazyLemon> well thats a surprise :D    so how do they pronounce it? andrey/andrei?
<andrej> Sounds like Ann-dridge
<andrej> Ondray
<CrazyLemon> ah.. very ruski :D
<andrej> heh
<andrej> Privet tavaris
<CrazyLemon> tovaris== comrade
<andrej> I know :)
<andrej> It was quite odd for a kid of 4 years to address a PE instructor as comrade :D
<CrazyLemon> 4 year olds have PE instructors?
<andrej> Yeah, if they're a member of "delavno telovadno drustvo partizan" :}
<andrej> And no, they didn't have a choice :D
<CrazyLemon> we called our teachers in primary 'tovarisica' and 'tovaris' but by that time.. they didnt like it anymore :D
<andrej> Heh
<andrej> Yah ... about that time ;}
<andrej> Koliko let si star?
<CrazyLemon> i was born a few years before yugoslavia said "farewell":)
<andrej> Heh
<CrazyLemon> and you dont need to include 'let' in that question form
<andrej> Ah I see
#ubuntu-si 2013-09-12
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] kubanc: Re: Odprtje Mozilla Space-a v Novem Mestu!  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40663/#p40663
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] kubanc: Disable idle state  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40664/#p40664
<zdobersek> dan
<breza> Zdravo, zdobersek
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Å umniki na Ubuntu10  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40665/#p40665
<pitko> dan
<breza> Zdravo, pitko
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] sasa: Ubuntu sestanek na klepetalnici Hangout  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40666/#p40666
<sasa84> jutro
<breza> Dobro jutro, sasa84
<zdobersek> sasa84: !!
<sasa84> zdobersek, miši moja
<sasa84> !!!
 * sasa84 že maha z đezvico
<zdobersek> .vreme Celje
<breza> ARSO: Celje (241.7m): 13°C @12.09.2013 10:00 CEST.
<breza> Vlažnost: 82% Veter: zahodnik 2 m/s
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/46.23974949999999,15.2677063
<breza> Mestna Občina Celje: 14.01°C, Sončni vzhod: 06:34:00, Sončni zahod: 19:15:55
<miha> jutro
<breza> Dobro jutro tudi tebi, miha
<miha> botsnack
<breza> Thanks for the treat!
<miha> !g test
<Pepelka> Speedtest.net by Ookla - The Global Broadband Speed Test http://www.speedtest.net/
<pitko>  !g test
<Pepelka> Speedtest.net by Ookla - The Global Broadband Speed Test http://www.speedtest.net/
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/batch/vueltaskelta?f=strava-is-in-the-cloud.jpg
<sasa84> botsnack
<breza> That's very nice of you!
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> .vreme rakek
<sasa84> .vreme babno polje
<breza> ARSO: Postojna (533m): 14.6°C @12.09.2013 11:00 CEST.
<breza> Vlažnost: 77% Veter: severnik 2.1 m/s
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/45.8131644,14.3171319
<breza> Rakek: 13.46°C, Sončni vzhod: 06:38:05, Sončni zahod: 19:19:26
<breza> ARSO: Babno Polje (756 m) (756m): 10.4°C @12.09.2013 10:30 CEST.
<breza> Vlažnost: 95% Veter: null null m/s
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/45.6454189,14.5493277
<breza> Hrib-Loski Potok: 13.76°C, Sončni vzhod: 06:37:16, Sončni zahod: 19:18:25
<sasa84> ma kje je 13 pa pol...mraz k pes :)
<miha> .vreme cerkno
<breza> ARSO: Vojsko (1067m): 6°C @12.09.2013 8:00 CEST.
<breza> Vlažnost: 95% Veter: undefined undefined m/s
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/46.128954,13.9891931
<breza> Cerkno: 11.91°C, Sončni vzhod: 06:39:12, Sončni zahod: 19:20:57
<sasa84> brrrr miha
<miha> ja sasa84 zebe :p
<slax0r> gdje vam je mladost?
<sasa84> otišla za čačak
<pitko> tle je mladost ;)
<idioterna> ajde vozi za čačak
<dz0ny> ha 08:56:22 up 5 days, 23:43,  1 user,  load average: 31.72, 30.78, 29.77
<dz0ny> rpi je skoraj spregel
<dz0ny> kriv kdo drug kot pehape
<idioterna> zakaj mas pa php gor?
<sasa84> uuu dz0ny kraŁ
<zdobersek> a mas honey pot vzpostavljen?
 * sasa84 pihne zdobersek v uho
<slax0r> 5 days, rly?
<slax0r> honey pot? za home server? srs?
<dz0ny> idioterna: mah selfoss je laufal
<sasa84> oooo jutro CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> nemorem verjet
<sasa84> a smo že vstančkal?
<CrazyLemon> fax mi je priznal opravljen angleški jezik
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, +1
<sasa84> a maš zdej pogoje že vse?
<CrazyLemon> pogoje za kaj?
<sasa84> višji letnik
<sasa84> 3. al ker že
 * sasa84 požgečka LorD_DDooM ^^
<CrazyLemon> ne
<sasa84> maš še izpite CrazyLemon ?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 jp
<sasa84> :\
<sasa84> gudlak!
<zdobersek> haffun!
<sasa84> a maš še dost izpitov CrazyLemon, da maš pogoje?
<sasa84> zdobersek, a ti si priden? maš vse pogoje? :P
 * LorD_DDooM požgečka sasa84 nazaj za ušesi.
<sasa84> :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ne..sam v nobenem primeru jih ne morem imet.. ker so spreminjal pogoje vpisa PO TEM ko sm js že izbral predmete za študijsko leto :)
<sasa84> hej lordi ;)
<CrazyLemon> a je kdo pridobil sigen-ca potrdilo ?
<sasa84> aaaa, sej res... pišuka, tega ne štekam
<CrazyLemon> whats the deal z geslom za preklic?
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, to sm jst mela pa mi je prešlo neki cajta nazaj
 * zdobersek si bo vzel sabbatical
<CrazyLemon> kaj je fora gesla za preklic..če ga vsak v upravni enoti lahk prebere
<idioterna> da lahko samo preklices certifikat z njim
<sasa84> ampak ne vem kaj so varovalke, d mi ga npr. ne more preklicat sonja al pa Å¡tefka iz upravne, k je vidla to :P
<sasa84> aja...poslovna etika!
<idioterna> komot ti ga prekliceta obe
<sasa84> južno kuhat!
<sasa84> pridm nazaj, sam na Å¡porhet grem dat stvari :D
<idioterna> vprasanje je sam kaj mata onidve od tega da to nardita?
<sasa84> moralno zadoščenje :P
<sasa84> zdej so si pač izbrale CrazyLemon, da se mu maščujeta :P
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: point gesla za preklic je da tvoje osebne podatke lahko prebere vsak lolek
<idioterna> k dela na banki, v zdravstvenem domu, v gasilskem drustvu
<idioterna> gesla za preklic pa noben od teh ne ve
<CrazyLemon> ve pa sonja iz UE ki ima moža v gasilskem društvu in dayjob v banki
<idioterna> dvomim da ma kdorkoli z UE dayjob v banki
<sasa84> lol CrazyLemon :D
<sasa84> in sonja ti bo pobrala težke milijone z računa... titi sonja
<idioterna> ne more mu jih
<idioterna> samo certifikat mu lahko preklice
<CrazyLemon> in goodbye milijončki! kako bo dostopal do njih brez certifikata :/
<idioterna> ja tja gres pa reces da nisi ti preklical pa da naj ti dajo novga
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, jst bi mela dnar v Å¡tumfu
<sasa84> v tistih f** Å¡tumfkih
<dz0ny> geniji združil so lego pa mobitele http://phonebloks.com/
<Pepelka> Phonebloks - Made by Dave Hakkens
<Pepelka> »Join the thunderclap and show the world there is a need for a phone worth keeping, the more people we gather, the bigger the impact!«
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kul
<idioterna> https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/188322_10200360846525794_434983907_n.jpg
<lynxlynxlynx> lame? ohrovt je carska beseda
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Indicator-Synapse Brings Spotlight-Like Search Bar to Linux  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/vOlopJyIWr4/spotlight-like-tool-coming-to-pear-os-other-distros
<dz0ny> hell yea http://blog.qt.digia.com/blog/2013/09/12/introducing-the-qt-webengine/
<Pepelka> Introducing the Qt WebEngine | Qt Blog
<dz0ny> chromium bo underlying webengine
<dz0ny> no more webkit quirks
<sasa84> ooo dz0ny <3
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny meaning what? uporabljaš web tehnologijo v QT appih?
<CrazyLemon> al kaj je point tega qt webenginea
<dz0ny> mhm maš html5 app ki uporablja qt ogrodje
<dz0ny> en problem je bil da native to dom ni bil thread safe
<dz0ny> zdej bo
<dz0ny> ta drug je bil da si se mroal igrat z css da si dosegel enak izgled
<dz0ny> video, audio je bil tud bl tako tako
<dz0ny> odvisno od platforme
<dz0ny> zdej bo ok
<msev> kko se že pogleda kdaj je biu kdo last  time active? :D
<dz0ny> where?
<dz0ny> users
<dz0ny> w
<dz0ny> history
<dz0ny> last
<dz0ny> to so vse bash ukazi ^^
<idioterna> it's all french to me
<msev> tuki na izcu
<msev> dzony siv si pa si kle
<msev> :D
<msev> maš cajt za driver?
<msev> :D
<dz0ny> nope pol zvecer
<msev> :(
<msev> hehe
<dz0ny> a se nis definiral funkcije v tistem make al kaje
<idioterna> a se kdo tle spila guns of icarus?
<msev> a deamonize
<dz0ny> ja
<msev> a je // pa js sam odstranm tiste
<dz0ny> aja sm zaklucl da en include manjka
<msev> prevedi? :D
<msev> a en dependancy manjka al kaj?
<msev> kšn košček kode
<msev> :D
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6CW-VQGYtUs
<Pepelka> Web Exclusive: Ricky Gervais Answers His Twonks - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Jimmy reads questions submitted from Ricky's passionate Twitter followers, or Twonks. Subscribe NOW to Late Night with Jimmy Fallon: http://full.sc/IcjtXJ Wa...«
<dz0ny> ja
<dz0ny> tist demonize pride iz linux kernela
<dz0ny> a mi daš link do tistega repota
<msev> https://github.com/merces/rt3070-linux3
<Pepelka> merces/rt3070-linux3 · GitHub
<Pepelka> »rt3070-linux3 - D-Link DWA-125 module for Linux 3.x«
<msev> v rt_linux.c je daemonize
<msev> tale deamonize mi zgleda "defined"
<msev> tko da ja kukr si reku neki kode manjka ane? (če prou vidm)
<dz0ny> msev: takole popravi https://paste.sh/n4hRTLkj#Yvm_funsgpszVqkInoi2lR1k
<dz0ny> pa povej ce ti zbuilda
<dz0ny> men na 3.11 ne linka ker so premenil usb api spet
<dz0ny> ostalo gre kul skoz
<dz0ny> spremenili*
<msev> gledam kva je drugačno....tist -w ane
<dz0ny> ja tist dodaš
<msev> jp vem
<msev> sam sm gledou če je še kj
<dz0ny> nope
<msev> ql
<msev> brb
<dz0ny> jaz pa bbl
<idioterna> http://i.imgur.com/9ZUPA9u.jpg
<sasa84> lol
<pitko>  Dražen boš pršu v novo mesto na otvoritev :D?
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Cross-Platform Android x86 Emulator `Genymotion` Sees New Release  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/tyFRuKdIKS8/cross-platform-android-x86-emulator.html
<zdobersek> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oDAw7vW7H0c - na kony2012 mi slici :>
<Pepelka> Phonebloks - YouTube
<Pepelka> »PHONEBLOKS.COM IS CURRENTLY OFFLINE, PLEASE VISIT https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/2931-phonebloks TO SHOW YOUR SUPPORT! (or come back tomorrow :) A phone...«
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Quickly Improve The Look of Firefox In GNOME With These 2 Add-Ons  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/bwUypolelcs/adwaita-gnome-3-firefox-theme
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1950-1: Light Display Manager vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1950-1/
<CrazyLemon> Letno vinjeto za osebna vozila je vlada s sedanjih 95 dvignila na 110 evrov
<msev> dz0ny, sem probou pa mi je spet en error vn vrgu
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: te pa na vlak
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek a zdaj?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: takoj,
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ampak vlak je komaj ob 5ih
<CrazyLemon> AM
<CrazyLemon> jutri
<anny> čer
<zdobersek> rt
<idioterna> o
<sasa84> elow anny
<sasa84> jp CrazyLemon ...vlak je sam 25€/mesc
<anny> Å¡tudentska?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ja..iz rakeka v lj
<idioterna> od kje do kje?
<idioterna> aha nobl
<idioterna> slis se dost ugodno
<anny> saj je res ugodno
<CrazyLemon> živjo ančka
<anny> boljša varianta je samo še štop
<CrazyLemon> "boljša" ravno ni..ampak ok
<anny> oooo, Krejzi, ljubavi
<CrazyLemon> boljša je bicikl pa piči miško
<CrazyLemon> :>
<anny> napaka, cenejša
<anny> od rakeka do ljubljane je...50 km?
<CrazyLemon> hm.. ne vem če
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 kok je do rakeka iz lj?
<anny> in po stari cesti imaš dva poštena klanca
<idioterna> lih prov za s kolesom
<idioterna> ce gres cez rakitno je sam en posten klanc :)
<anny> rakitno:)
<anny> ja z gorcem mogoče
<CrazyLemon> 48.6 km, 1 hour 8 mins
<CrazyLemon> Rakitna- Cerknica
<CrazyLemon> 44.8 km, 55 mins
<CrazyLemon>   to je pa alternativa
<idioterna> hm?
<anny> eee...anči ve vse!
<idioterna> cez rakitno gres valda s specjalko
<idioterna> sej je asfalt celo pot
<idioterna> se ful lepa cesta je
<idioterna> pa na dol loh stotko picis!
<idioterna> prot podpeci
<idioterna> prot cerknci ni nobene strme ravnine
<CrazyLemon> že..ampak ni krajša pot!
<anny> hm...kje prodajajo zimske gume?
<CrazyLemon> anny pri vulkanizerju! .p
<CrazyLemon> :p*
<anny> samo - en klanec
<anny> zimske gume za pičikel
<CrazyLemon> aja to
 * CrazyLemon ne bi vedel 
<idioterna> anny: kasne pa rabs?
<idioterna> k une k zeblji vn strlijo so uporabne sam par dni na leto v ljubljani
<idioterna> ce misls pa krampaste mtb gume pa hm
<idioterna> dobis prakticno povsod ubistvu
<anny> hvala, jih že imam...to je bil bolj retoričen odziv na boljšo varianto kot z vlakom
<msev> dzony https://paste.sh/JiV6a11g#yBBb40GBnjQzj41-Ar0PZLJm
<anny> na kredarici je sneg, fantje in dekle
<anny> zares pa potrebujem predlog za kakšen pameten in "pameten" telefon z androidom
<CrazyLemon> budget je ?
<CrazyLemon> naročnina ali brez?
<anny> med 300 in 400 €...dražjega ne, ker jih rada sejem okrog...le da potem ne zrastejo novi
<anny> brez naročnine
<CrazyLemon> rabljen / nov ?
<anny> don't give a damn dokler baterija zdrži
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/batch/vueltaskelta?f=strava-is-in-the-cloud.jpg
<idioterna> danes je bil idealen dan za kolesarjenje
<CrazyLemon> no..smartphone je.. baterija ne zdrži kot "dumbphone" :)
<anny> jap, to že vemo
<anny> saj bo tudi moja dumbphone Nokia v rezervi
<CrazyLemon> ok.. samo da smo na isti valovni dolžini.. ampak mogoče neki takega http://www.mobisvet.si/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=169
<Pepelka> HTC ONE MINI glacial silver
<CrazyLemon> to je zdaj ubistvu novejša zadeva
<CrazyLemon> kako velik zaslon pa iščeš?
<CrazyLemon> pa http://www.mobisvet.si/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=118     je tudi zelo dober telefon
<Pepelka> SAMSUNG I9305 GALAXY S3 LTE 16GB marble white
<anny> ta bo kar v redu
<CrazyLemon> je pa večji zaslon na s3..pa quad core
<CrazyLemon> lahk pa prečekiraš še na bolhi kako kaže..
<anny> raje ne
<anny> srednji zaslon je čisto ok za mojo ročico
<CrazyLemon> no.. 4.8" ni ravno srednji.. ni pa niti tako velik kot se zdi :p
<idioterna> cist zadost velik je
<anny> kupim! :)
<CrazyLemon> če bi rada updejte.. pa nexus 4 tudi ni slab
<CrazyLemon> je pa problem če pade :)
<anny> to je približno 13 cm, kar je ok
<anny> ja, pri meni mora imeti trdno ohišje
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek si jo slišal! še je upanja zate fant!
<CrazyLemon> :p
<anny> saj sem vedela :P
<anny> Krejzi, 13 cm je v redu tako ali tako!
<CrazyLemon> anny moram ga mal  hecat :D
<anny> kako pa veš? sta se skupaj tuširala?
<CrazyLemon> tko se govori na internetu!
<anny> vpenis
<CrazyLemon> am.. zdaj sam poišči kje je na zalogi tale s3.. ali pa pejt na mobisvet.. pokaži dekolte.. pa zahtevaj nižjo ceno :)
<anny> a dekolte bo v redu ali je to samo tvoj bonbon?
<anny> kaj pa kakšno mini krilo pa pete?
<CrazyLemon> no.. če bi rada šla na ogled skladišča še mini krilo pa pete.. če ne pa je dovolj sam dekolte
 * msev_ na ubuntu-si postaja vedno bolj vroče :P
<anny> hmmm...msev je ušel
<anny> ne kvarimo mladine
<CrazyLemon> to je nemogoče pri današnji mladini :)
<zdobersek> cc pitko
<dz0ny> msev_: ...
<dz0ny> me zanima če se je ta gonilnik sploh kdaj prevedel
<msev_> umes sm neki zafrknu
<msev_> pr kopiranju
<msev_> je bil prej mal daljši izpis
<msev_> sam na koncu pa mislim da je blo isto
<dz0ny> ja
<msev_> al pa ne spet je dau isto vn
<anny> hvala Crazy Lemon!
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: thoughts http://www.mimovrste.com/artikel/1850122221/gsm-telefon-htc-one-s-crn-darilo-zascitna-folija#tech
<Pepelka> GSM telefon HTC One S, črn + darilo: zaščitna folija - mimovrste=)
<Pepelka> »4,3" - 10,9 cm AMOLED zaslon na dotik, Android 4.0 Ice Cream Sandwich s HTC Sense 4, fotoaparat ločljivosti 8 MP, možnost snemanja videoposnetkov v HD 1080p ločljivosti, 16 GB vgrajenega pomnilnika, 1 GB pomnilnika RAM ...«
<msev_> lg 4x je men top funkcije/cena
<msev_> dzony
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, do lj...z avtom, vlakom...?
<dz0ny> l4?
<msev_> ne
<msev_> 4x hd
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny its.. ok :)
<CrazyLemon> prvi LGjev quad core
<CrazyLemon> je tudi že mal outdated
<dz0ny> mhm
<msev_> mogoče sam 100eur cenej od s3 pa iste funkcije skor
<CrazyLemon> anny np.. zato pa smo tu :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny zase gledaš?
<anny> in dz0ny-ju!
<anny> sasa84, bolj udobna varianta je edino car sharing
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 avtom
<dz0ny> ne baterijo sem danes naročil
<sasa84> do viča je cirka 20min
<dz0ny> pa malo gledam pa vidim 30% popus
<dz0ny> popust
<dz0ny> pol sem videl da uradno ni več posodobitev
<sasa84> zdej tud različn kok je prometa ipd...
<msev_> dz0ny, kva je za nardit zakaj daje vn errorje?
<dz0ny> sam mač cm10.2
<anny> in dz0nyju se zasvetijo učke
<dz0ny> msev_: googlat kaj se je spremenil in gcc 4.4 > 4.6+
<dz0ny> anny: itak :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 KM!
<CrazyLemon> ampak to smo že ugotovili da je < 50
<msev_> http://gcc.gnu.org/gcc-4.6/changes.html
<Pepelka> GCC 4.6 Release Series — Changes, New Features, and Fixes- GNU Project - Free Software Foundation (FSF)
<sasa84> aaaaa
<anny> 20 min z avtom po avtocesti
<sasa84> hm hm hm...ene 45km
<sasa84> mogoče 50
<anny> vlak je zelo počasen...to je pa slaba lastnost
<dz0ny> msev_: moram editor pognat
<dz0ny> :)
<CrazyLemon> meni to ni problem če je počasen.. če bi le večkrat na dan peljal
<anny> saj pelje
<CrazyLemon> recimo če greš v KP.. zadnji vlak gre ob 6ih
<CrazyLemon> kar je..kr neki
<anny> aja, iz ljubljane
<CrazyLemon> jp
<anny> to je pa res mimo
<anny> vsaj enega nočnega bi morali dodati
<CrazyLemon> eden bi mogu it Å¡e ob 7.30 pa en ob 9ih.. pa bi bilo kul
<sasa84> k mi mamo kr kul povezave
<sasa84> to je kao lj-sežana
<CrazyLemon> Val 202
<CrazyLemon> Se pogovarjata inženirja pri Samsungu.
<CrazyLemon> - Apple ima iPhone 5S. Bo treba delat!
<CrazyLemon> - A že S5?
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> noo!
<sasa84> ouiiiii
<anny> iz sežane gredo mednarodni vlaki...če bi bila samo slovenija, bi jih bilo res malo
<anny> iphone sucks
<dz0ny> msev_: https://paste.sh/65PGxsWe#p9s4f2cPHB2Cc3Oy6bke6_ZQ
<sasa84> zdobersek, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k3Fa4lOQfbA
<Pepelka> Jane Birkin et Serge Gainsbourg - Je T'aime,...Moi Non Plus - YouTube
<Pepelka> »I think for a song like this, a description becomes somewhat meaningless...«
<msev_> Decryption failed
<msev_> ne vidm
 * CrazyLemon posodi očala
<dz0ny> msev_: https://gist.github.com/dz0ny/6540408
<Pepelka> gist:6540408
<Pepelka> »- Gist is a simple way to share snippets of text and code with others.«
<msev_> kul vidm
 * msev_ CrazyLemon hvala za očala
<CrazyLemon> np!
<CrazyLemon> lp
<msev_> kašn čudn nebo je zunj
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, sej lohk pa pr dz0ny prespič
<sasa84> greš na rakku dol...pa pol še ene 45km do dz0ny :D
<dz0ny> msev_: očalo dol
<msev_> dzony a to je v config.mk
<sasa84> ok, 35
<dz0ny> sej ti piše
<sasa84> ja, ful si hüd
<dz0ny> aja sori ne :)
<sasa84> a nočš CrazyLemon ???
<anny> lol
<msev_> spet nevidm
<dz0ny> os/linux/usb_main_dev.c
<dz0ny> tldr pobrišeš __devinit
<msev_> ja vidm kva je za narest
<dz0ny> me zanima če bo tole delal :)
<dz0ny> msev_: afkors now is in color, improvement
<msev_> indeed
<dz0ny> lol i wan't to space too http://instagram.com/p/eKfsSLIaB9/
<Pepelka> Instagram
<Pepelka> »nasa's photo on Instagram«
<dz0ny> want*
<msev_> sam ke pa vidm ke to najdm k res ne vidm une poti k si mi jo navedu :P, sam tko da bom vedu za drugič
<dz0ny> ja nisem je navedu
<dz0ny> eno vrstico premalo sem skopiral :)
<msev_> no kul
<dz0ny> tle manjka copy as patch http://screencloud.net/v/cvpx
<Pepelka> Screenshot at 18:39:21 | ScreenCloud
<Pepelka> »Screenshot shared with ScreenCloud, an easy to use screenshot sharing application«
<dz0ny> zdobersek: a linaro optimizacije so zdej ze kar standard v gcc?
<dz0ny> gcc version 4.8.1 (Ubuntu/Linaro 4.8.1-10ubuntu1)
<dz0ny> sasa84: strah ga je medvedov
<dz0ny> pa volkov pa lisic
<msev_> ok nekoliko dalj časa dela
<dz0ny> 5
<dz0ny> 4
<msev_> great success
<dz0ny> 3
<zdobersek> dz0ny: to Ubuntu patcha
<dz0ny> a že :P
<msev_> nobenega errorja ni vn vrgu
<zdobersek> .ubuntu Upstream GCC
<breza> While evaluating our options, using the Upstream GCC (or any of its implementations) we concluded that neither approach would allow us to do what we want in the quality that we would like to see for Ubuntu.
<dz0ny> zdobersek: i see :)
<msev_> a moram pastat output
<dz0ny> msev_: no zdej pa sudo make install
<dz0ny> ne ne rabiš
<zdobersek> morajo vstavit on compiler backdoor
<dz0ny> zdobersek: mhm, sam to je china backdoor zdej
<msev_> je že i guess, a zj sudo reboot
<dz0ny> ne dej tisto lartico vn pa not
<dz0ny> kartico
<dz0ny> sej ej usb ne?
<msev_> jp
<dz0ny> pol pa pošlje dmesg
<dz0ny> pošlji*
<dz0ny> ko boš to naredu
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: How To Disable Recursive Search In Nautilus 3.6 or 3.8 [Patch w/ PPA]  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/wexVYqLEElY/how-to-disable-recursive-search-in.html
<msev_> loh ti napišem zadnje 2 vrstice k sta pomoje relevantne
<dz0ny> sure :)
<msev_> rt3070sta_ unknown symbol deamonize
<dz0ny> meh
<msev_> (err 0)
<msev_> rt3070sta: unknown symbol kernel_thread (err 0)
<msev_> brb morm it
<dz0ny> msev_: se tega pol probi DPO_RT5572_LinuxSTA_2.6.1.3_20121022.tar.bz2
<dz0ny> isto popravi
<dz0ny> in bi moral delat
<dz0ny> huh i wan't it http://www.engadget.com/gallery/htc-one-s-sample-shots
<Pepelka> HTC One S sample shots
<Pepelka> »HTC One S sample shots«
<dz0ny> omg kako mobitel nateguje http://www.mobitel.si/telefoni-in-naprave/aparati.aspx?aid=1991&pu=0
<Pepelka> HTC One SV - Mobitel.si
<Pepelka> »<p><a href='http://tehnik.mobitel.si/htc-one-sv-test-na-dlani/' target='_blank'>Preberite Test na dlani na Tehniku</a>.</p>...«
<dz0ny> vec keša če za 8GB kot je na MV 16GB
<dz0ny> http://neomam.com/infographics/there-is-no-homework-in-finland/
<Pepelka> There Is No Homework In Finland!
<anny> mobitel je mofo
<idioterna> kaj to pomen?
<CrazyLemon> it fo your mo when you least expect.. probably
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny zakaj te one s tok rajca
<dz0ny> picture
<dz0ny> mislim foto del
<dz0ny> pa ker zgleda da je hackable
<CrazyLemon> pol si kupi nokio če potrebuješ dobre fotke :)
<dz0ny> pa po testih boljši od tegre
 * dz0ny se prekriža
<dz0ny> sveta vojna
<CrazyLemon> tegra 3 je bila zelo overrated :)
<dz0ny> tistega gesture based only tile shita tud vidt nočem
<CrazyLemon> hater :)
 * anny gre po žegnano vodo
 * CrazyLemon gre po česen
<anny> no zdaj pa imamo vse
<anny> rabimo samo Å¡e stari rimski obrednik za eksorcizem
<CrazyLemon> to bo sasa84 priskrbela
<sasa84> np
<anny> ja, itak, to je njeno področje
<sasa84> <-- liturgik
<anny> hem...
<anny> ti maš veze
<anny> nekaj vez ima pa tudi net
<anny> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TyoQsJIPiV0
<Pepelka> Prepare to Meet Your God by Angelica Zambrano (English-23 Horas Muerta) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »The Kingdoms of Heaven & Hell, and the Return of CHRIST For a period of 23 hours, a young Ecuadorian girl named Angelica was shown the Kingdoms of Heaven and...«
<anny> če se komu da poslušati najstniške blodnje
 * CrazyLemon will pass
 * sasa84 also
<sasa84> anny, kar bo pa bo :P
<anny> ja...jaz bom šla tja, kjer bo bolj živahno
<CrazyLemon> rio de janeiro?
<anny> copacabana?
<anny> ni slaba ideja
<sasa84> copacabanana :D
<sasa84> !yt sean banan copacabanana
<breza> Sean Banan - Copacabanana(3 minute) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wgtcha9yLeA ♥2,585 ▶1,485,342
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> se opravičujem, ampak spremljam švedski izbor za eurosong...pa človk marsikej sliš :D
 * CrazyLemon vzame annyno žegnano vodo in pošprica sasa84 
<CrazyLemon> lets pray together
<anny> ma pusti ti Å¡vedski izbor
<anny> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AqJRr_mStrc
<Pepelka> LA BANANA "El único fruto del amor" Michael Chacón (RAI 1) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Italia, año 2000. (RAI 1) La banana se convierte en el éxito del año permaneciendo más de 14 semanas en el nª 1 de todas las listas de éxito. Michael Chacón ...«
<sasa84> hehe anny
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ne nuca... morš molt v lingua latina
<anny> Krejzi, ti bom pomagala
<anny>     Crux sacra sit mihi lux / Non draco sit mihi dux
<anny>     Vade retro satana / Numquam suade mihi vana
<anny>     Sunt mala quae libas / Ipse venena bibas
<CrazyLemon> kje je miha zdj..bi mu reku 'sit mihi sit'
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> ipse venena bibas :D
<anny> ta je pa najboljši
<anny> sam izpij svoj strup!
<anny> CR, mihi je drugače svojilni zaimek, ne ime
<CrazyLemon> CL*
<anny> sori....tiste banane so me čisto zmešale
<CrazyLemon> opažam ja... zihr ti manjka
 * sasa84 polije anny z žegnano vodo
<CrazyLemon> kalij ?
<anny> proteini
<anny> hvala, sasa84 je že bolje
 * anny se malo norčka
<CrazyLemon> za proteine boš mogla neki druzga papat :)
<anny> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QlPS16NeBO0
<Pepelka> King africa - Bomba - YouTube
<Pepelka> »^_^"«
<sasa84> breza, pejd po žegnano vodo... kej jo je zmankal!
<sasa84> .pomoč
<anny> lol
<sasa84> :P
<sasa84> zdej se morm it pa mal namazat :P
<dz0ny> .a ZEGNANA VODA
<breza>   ____________ _____ _   _          _   _           __      ______  _____
<breza>  |___  /  ____/ ____| \ | |   /\   | \ | |   /\     \ \    / / __ \|  __ \   /\
<sasa84> pridm čez par minut :)
<breza>     / /| |__ | |  __|  \| |  /  \  |  \| |  /  \     \ \  / / |  | | |  | | /  \
<breza>    / / |  __|| | |_ | . ` | / /\ \ | . ` | / /\ \     \ \/ /| |  | | |  | |/ /\ \
<breza>   / /__| |____ |__| | |\  |/ ____ \| |\  |/ ____ \     \  / | |__| | |__| / ____ \
<breza>  /_____|______\_____|_| \_/_/    \_\_| \_/_/    \_\     \/   \____/|_____/_/    \_\
<breza>                                                                                    
<breza>                                                                                    
<sasa84> noup dz0ny
<anny> uf
<sasa84> uuu, pica
<anny> jaz grem pa  cunje oprat
<sasa84> anny, ar ju merid?
<anny> khm
<anny> kakšen je že uni profil na fb?
<anny> zapleteno je
<sasa84> aaa
<sasa84> ne, k mi je zanimiv tole s cunjami...
<sasa84> jst to delam, k sm home alone
<CrazyLemon> naj ti bo raje za zgled
<CrazyLemon> ne pa da ti je zanimivo
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, jst sm to že podnev nrdila :P
<CrazyLemon> rrrriiiiiight :>
<sasa84> mhm
<anny> podnevi ne moreš pobrati takoj ven
<sasa84> ti se pa ne obnaši kt šovinistična žaba preoblečena v princa :P
<sasa84> (leti na CrazyLemon )
 * anny se zatakne voda z limono
<CrazyLemon> :))
<sasa84> je tud varianta šovinistična piranja preoblečena v zlato ribico...sam to sm zadnč že enmu rekla v živo :P
<CrazyLemon> no ta je moja varianta!
<dz0ny> decoder failed
 * CrazyLemon riba!
<sasa84> žaba!
<CrazyLemon> si ti!
<sasa84> ne pa ne!
<dz0ny> for a in msg; decode again
<CrazyLemon> pika stop konec igre
<sasa84> pfff, pusič šmarski
<CrazyLemon> žaba iz rakeka
<sasa84> :D
<CrazyLemon> da bi ti se pica ohladila
<sasa84> lol
<anny> zgage odprtokodne
<sasa84> se šele zdej peče :P
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: tam okol so same cupronce
<anny> tako je, pazi se
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny sj veš kaj coprnice uporabljajo
<CrazyLemon> ŽABE
<sasa84> dz0ny, reč mu nej se pazi
<dz0ny> pa metle
<CrazyLemon> no vsi vemo da saša pa metla ne gre skp
<dz0ny> sam ni polne lune
<sasa84> dz0ny, mal smo se modernizirale no
<CrazyLemon> :p
<dz0ny> si varen
<sasa84> zdej mamo une baterijske metle :P
<anny> obstajajo električne metle
<sasa84> software pa itak odprtokoden gor :P
<sasa84> zdej se morm it pa res namazat :D
<anny> baterija ne drži gor...zadaj ima še anteno za strelo,da se sproti polni
<sasa84> pa pol pojestr
<CrazyLemon> anny ne zagovarjaj jo..pejt cunje oprat
<CrazyLemon> :P
<anny> ja, grem
<anny> potem pa Å¡e ena runda likanja
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ..a vidiš?
<CrazyLemon> to je marriage material
 * sasa84 ne vidi
<CrazyLemon> :p
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, lej... zto se pa eni ne možimo/ženmo :P
<dz0ny> spam PRO: Вы были только что взял на общую приз в размере £ 1,500,000.00 в Великобритании NOKIA ГРАНТ, отправьте свое имя, страну, чтобы связаться с г-н Гарри Мура по электронной почте:nokiacorporation
<sasa84> zdj pa res šibam...in ne zadržuj me CrazyLemon, k vem, d se rad z mano kregaš!
<sasa84> :P
 * sasa84 OFF
<dz0ny> \away moraš napisat
<CrazyLemon> /away
<anny> away
<dz0ny> lame irc kliente mate :)
<idioterna> zase govor!
<CrazyLemon> mhm!
<dz0ny> :)
<dz0ny> omg launchpad is bombing me with mail
<CrazyLemon> a celo neki dela na LP :D
<dz0ny> ja sej exim vedno dela
<dz0ny> http://screencloud.net/v/dnVd
<Pepelka> Screenshot at 21:04:12 | ScreenCloud
<Pepelka> »Screenshot shared with ScreenCloud, an easy to use screenshot sharing application«
<zdobersek> bemumater sem zadremu
<dz0ny> sej to je kul
<CrazyLemon> obstaja kak remote control za rhythmbox ?
<CrazyLemon> !g rhythmbox remote control for android
<Pepelka> Rhythmbox Third Party plugins - GNOME Wiki! https://live.gnome.org/RhythmboxPlugins/ThirdParty
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: http://incise.org/mpris-remote.html
<Pepelka> mpris-remote
<CrazyLemon> well thats not helpful :D
<dz0ny> mpris android
<dz0ny> google it
<dz0ny> samo ssh rabiš
<dz0ny> pa dela :)
<zdobersek> rhythmbox? why not mopidy?
<CrazyLemon> ja..sam ssh rabiš pa nonstop pisat ukaze
<dz0ny> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.coversal.app
<Pepelka> Coversal- Linux Remote control - Aplikacije za Android v storitvi Google Play
<dz0ny> ne mpris je media interface neki
<CrazyLemon> pol raje vstanem pa na računalniku naredim kar želim
<dz0ny> to je to da ti kaže v sound meniju
<dz0ny> exposano je pa prek dbusa
<dz0ny> sam je predpisan protokol
<dz0ny> in vsak player ki zna mpris
<dz0ny> ga lahko nadzoruješ
<dz0ny> kapish?
<CrazyLemon> kapišam
<idioterna> why not clementine
<zdobersek> revez!
<CrazyLemon> zato ker je rhythmbox builtin
<zdobersek> vstat se moras, da neki z racunalnikom pooperiras.
<zdobersek> kot da si zival.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek če se učim je to moteče
<idioterna> builtin?
<CrazyLemon> včeraj sm si naštimal youtube tv
<idioterna> a to je argument?
<CrazyLemon> pa sm prek telefona
<CrazyLemon> idioterna je
<idioterna> like with windows media player?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny coversal ne podpira mpris/rhythmboxa
<CrazyLemon> podpira vlc mplayer & other stuff
<dz0ny> si probal?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny pravkar čekiram plugin manager v coversalu ja
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Ubuntu Touch Demoed Running on Mir  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/VnVBhFQe_Rk/ubuntu-touch-demoed-running-on-mir
<dz0ny> men dela
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: vse kar moras vedeti je qdbus org.gnome.Rhythmbox3 /org/mpris/MediaPlayer2 org.mpris.MediaPlayer2.Player.Metadata
<CrazyLemon> sam to :>
<dz0ny> a rabiš export ukazov al kaj
<CrazyLemon> ne dela
<CrazyLemon> vidim home folder
<CrazyLemon> ampak remote pa ne dela
<CrazyLemon> a moram ugasnit rhythmbox?
<CrazyLemon> nope.. zalaufa se že ko pritisnem play
<CrazyLemon> to je pa to
<CrazyLemon> drugo ne dela
<dz0ny> ne nastavi remote namest browser :)
<CrazyLemon> kaj?
<dz0ny> default target
<CrazyLemon> čist vseeno je a je remote control
<dz0ny> a tole ti dela qdbus org.gnome.Rhythmbox3 /org/mpris/MediaPlayer2 org.mpris.MediaPlayer2.Player.Next
<dz0ny> če v terminalu poženeš
<CrazyLemon> ja
<CrazyLemon> tnx anyway
<zdobersek> rhythmbox? why not banshee?
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: http://developers.coversal.com/attachments/99/rhythmbox_cmds.xml
<Pepelka> rhythmbox_cmds.xml - Coversal for Android - Coversal Developers
<Pepelka> »Coversal - Unisersal remote control - Covergence«
<dz0ny> če ti dbus ne dela
<dz0ny> ssh plugin daš pa to
<CrazyLemon> kul.. hvala dz0ny
<CrazyLemon> fyi
<CrazyLemon> zgleda bomo zmagali italijo
<zdobersek> fyi
<zdobersek> mogoce
<dz0ny> heh gre kdo http://jsbin.com/exIjAQO/17
<Pepelka> Connect Four AI
<Pepelka> »Connect 4 - UI«
<zdobersek> dz0ny: I dare ya
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Is ’3′ The Latest Member of Canonical’s Carrier Advisory Group?  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/jrm5DJtejqs/mobile-network-3-joins-ubuntu-carrier-advisory-group
<CrazyLemon> pameten ta computer
<CrazyLemon> zmagal italijo
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: link? 1on1?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kak link.. ni 1on1..sam kompjuter
<zdobersek> eh
<zdobersek> bv pol
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a veš kaj.. FUCK CONVERSAL
<CrazyLemon> da importam xml
<CrazyLemon> invalid file
<CrazyLemon> kurc ga gleda pa tak app
<CrazyLemon> dost mam tega bs
<zdobersek> write your own
<CrazyLemon> https://slo-tech.com/novice/t580562
<zdobersek> oold
<zdobersek> zj ga bo pa the Kraken pozru
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] sailor: Re: Å umniki na Ubuntu10  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40667/#p40667
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] sailor: Re: Å umniki na Ubuntu10  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40668/#p40668
<msev_> aj dzony se kj zame povedou
<msev_> razn tega da probam Å¡e tadrug drajvr popravt
<dz0ny> njet
<msev_> o lejga
<msev_> na tekmi sm biu
<msev_> Slovenija-Italija
<msev_> noro vzdušje pa še zmagal smo
<sasa84> zdj pa grem pančkat miške
<sasa84> nočka ;)
<msev_> devinita ni v usb main dev
<msev_> nočko
<msev_> a kdo skoz idle-a kle gor da mi da dzonyjeve linke k mi jih je prej poslal
<msev_> ne ta tazadn
<msev_> ampak tiste prejšnje
<lynxlynxlynx> This channel is publicly logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com
<msev_> ty
<msev_> tut tistga d_gcc_wrap - a ni da bi dodal -w v config.mk
<msev_> loh grem ke pa probam "make"
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Å umniki na Ubuntu10  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40669/#p40669
#ubuntu-si 2013-09-13
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Å umniki na Ubuntu10  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40670/#p40670
<miha> jutro
<breza> Dobro jutro tudi tebi, miha
<miha> botsnack
<breza> Oh thx, have a cookie yourself!
<miha> !g test
<Pepelka> Speedtest.net by Ookla - The Global Broadband Speed Test http://www.speedtest.net/
<msev> yo
<miha> yo
<zdobersek> oy
<napsy> dan
<breza> Živjo, napsy
<msev> yo
<msev> ratal mi je polomt usb dongle :S lol :D
<msev> bluetooth one
<msev> wifi pa Å¡e vedno debugamo :P
<msev> nasrečo se je kitajc zmotu pa poslal 2 bluetooth dongla :D
<msev> brb
<zdobersek> https://twitter.com/Huth/status/378306063520374784/photo/1
<Pepelka> Twitter / Huth: Fox news attempts to explain ...
<Pepelka> »Instantly connect to what's most important to you. Follow your friends, experts, favorite celebrities, and breaking news.«
<zdobersek> .vreme Celje
<breza> ARSO: Celje (241.7m): 13.8°C @13.09.2013 9:30 CEST.
<breza> Vlažnost: 87% Veter: zahodnik 2 m/s
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/46.23974949999999,15.2677063
<breza> Mestna Občina Celje: 13.18°C, Sončni vzhod: 06:35:15, Sončni zahod: 19:13:57
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Edi: Re: [rešeno] Pomoč pri namestitvi  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40671/#p40671
<dz0ny_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lUtnas5ScSE
<Pepelka> The Scarecrow - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Watch "The Scarecrow," the companion film for Chipotle's new app-based game. Then download the free app at www.scarecrowgame.com and join the quest for whole...«
<zdobersek> .vreme Celje
<breza> ARSO: Celje (241.7m): 14.1°C @13.09.2013 10:00 CEST.
<breza> Vlažnost: 77% Veter: severozahodnik 1.4 m/s
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/46.23974949999999,15.2677063
<breza> Mestna Občina Celje: 14.45°C, Sončni vzhod: 06:35:15, Sončni zahod: 19:13:57
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: [rešeno] Pomoč pri namestitvi  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40672/#p40672
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Å umniki na Ubuntu10  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40673/#p40673
<miha> dan CrazyLemon
<miha> .vreme cerkno
<breza> ARSO: Boršt Gorenja vas (530m): 11°C @13.09.2013 10:30 CEST.
<breza> Vlažnost: 96% Veter: zahodnik 0.8 m/s
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/46.128954,13.9891931
<breza> Cerkno: 12.79°C, Sončni vzhod: 06:40:27, Sončni zahod: 19:19:00
<CrazyLemon> pozdravljen miha
<CrazyLemon> adijo miha
<miha> ?
<dz0ny_> prišel,videl, zmagal
<CrazyLemon> je kdo iz LJ ki bi mel slabo uro za namestit enemu gospodu ubuntu?
<CrazyLemon> js mu lahk pošljem cd sam je problem da mu ne bo kaj preveč pomagal
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ! bi ti šla h enemu gospodu namestit ubuntu?? :)     ti boš itak zdaj LJ resident
<sasa84> jou jou bičiiiiz :D
<sasa84> haha :D
<dz0ny_> are you pimping her?
<sasa84> dz0ny_, egzekli!
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ sodeč po izjavah gospoda.. tudi če bi jo pimpal kaj preveč ne bi mogu narest :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a bi ti pustu, da gre ena punčka sama samcata v tujo hišo???
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, pvt...pa vidmo kok ti lohk pomagam :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 punčka ne.. izkušena frajla kot ti si ti pa ja :p
<sasa84> kaj pa če pride na ubuntu urice? :)
<napsy> uh
<napsy> zakaj pa nebi pustu
<sasa84> :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 am..je že v letih.. resnih letih :)
<napsy> js svoji pustim da zura cel vecer s frendi
<CrazyLemon> (again..vsaj tako piše)
<napsy> pa pol zjutr cela utrujena pride
<sasa84> če ej utrujena...pol ni blo akcije :P
<sasa84> če pride spočita je problem napsy :)
<CrazyLemon> ali pa je bilo toliko akcije da je utrujena :p
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kter konc lj?
<napsy> mislis?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ob zaloški je..sej imaš na pvt
<sasa84> k jst sm pa dost u mostah :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 meni je čist vseeno a rečeš moste fužine šiška.. zame je ljubljana ljubljana
<CrazyLemon> razn tržaške mi drugo čisto nič ne pomeni
<CrazyLemon> :D
<napsy> ignorant
<napsy> ne ves da so lublancani iz siske cist druge sorte ko iz vica?
<CrazyLemon> zakaj ignorant? a ti veš kje je olmo semedela prisoje pa šalara v kp?
<napsy> sj se ne pogovarjamo o kopru
<CrazyLemon> no same shit je :D
<napsy> pol so za tebe lublancani isto kot koprcani?
<CrazyLemon> kompliciraš
<sasa84> semedela ni isto kt Å¡alara!!!
<CrazyLemon> same shit je če je iz šiške ali viča
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 res ni!
<CrazyLemon> šalara je dosti večja :>
<sasa84> jst sm ponavad bla na markovcu...tisti del mi je ljubši :P
<CrazyLemon> seveda..tam je droga
<dz0ny_> no že tle je razlika, v lj je povsod droga
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ tale tvoja premešanka ne gre na cd ane?
<dz0ny_> nope
<dz0ny_> sej tud navaden ne gre
<dz0ny_> dvd al pa usb
<CrazyLemon> 12.04 gre
<CrazyLemon> navadn
<dz0ny_> kaj pa ma to?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ sailor je to
<CrazyLemon> ta ki ma težave s šumniki
<sasa84> a mu damo pol SUP?
<CrazyLemon> vprašanje je kakšen računalnik ima :)
<CrazyLemon> mogoče je starejši in nima ne dvdja ne usbja
<dz0ny_> sej moraš met sab cd,dvd in sub ključek
<dz0ny_> s seboj
<Sky[x]> lp
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10201188379444189&set=a.1331778087138.2049274.1011571194&type=1&theater
<CrazyLemon> haha
<Pepelka> Fotografije osebe Željko Čakarević Željkić | Facebook
<sasa84> lol @ CrazyLemon
<anny> dan
<breza> Dober dan, anny
<sasa84> dan
<breza> Zdravo, sasa84
<sasa84> živjo breza
<sasa84> anny, kwa dugaja :D
<sasa84> cunje suhe?
<anny> ne Å¡e
<sasa84> :\
<sasa84> slabo se suši a ne
<anny> ja, bo že
<sasa84> jst morm tud Å¡e nek oprat dons
<anny> saj za likanje je super, če so malo vlažne
<sasa84> oh dela... :P
 * sasa84 nerada pegla
<CrazyLemon> one question
<CrazyLemon> pralni stroj anyone? :p
<anny> navada, navada!
<anny> CL, misliš, da peremo na roke?
<anny> kakšno stvar je treba, večina pa gre kar v PS
<CrazyLemon> anny ne vem.. ampak uporabljata "moram oprat" ...
<CrazyLemon> .d
<anny> kaj pa misliš? treba ločit po barvah, obrnit žepe, naložit v stroj, dat mehčalec & pralni prašek, nastaviti program, pobrati ven, obesiti, zlikat
<anny> to je veliko operacij!
<idioterna> locit po barvah?
<sasa84> anny, lej... je vidt kok on nuca praln stroj
<anny> itak
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, cunje ne skočjo kr same ven pa not!
<idioterna> trying to impose some kind of pigment based apartheid on the laundry?
<sasa84> cunje, ki skočjo vn pa not rečemo MAMA :D
<slax0r> CrazyLemon, run Forest, RUN!
<slax0r> you've awoken the beast!
<CrazyLemon> slax0r :))
<sasa84> :)))) slax0r
<idioterna> js perem sam
<idioterna> brez stroja.
<idioterna> susi mi pa sonce.
<anny> idioterna, daj prati rdečo z belim perilom...:(((
<sasa84> pr nas pere stroj, suši pa sonce+veter
<anny> vsakemu svoje
<sasa84> oh anny ...ne govor
<anny> Krejzi, ti mama pere?
<sasa84> itak d mu...drgač neb takih stvari govoru :P
<anny> auč
<sasa84> pere, spegla...verjtno gre Å¡e v sobo Å¡tumfe pobrat :P
<anny> khmmm...nič ne bom rekla
<anny> se je že potuhnil!
<sasa84> to nek pomen veš...
<idioterna> anny: a da bo vse umazano-roza?
<CrazyLemon> anny ne
<CrazyLemon> pralni stroj pere
<CrazyLemon> zato pa ne vem zakaj govorita o tem kot da je ne vem kakšno delo
<sasa84> umazano roza :D
 * CrazyLemon runs 
<sasa84> anny, to je dokaz, da ne pere sam :)))
<anny> barvna paleta roza - od belo roza, svetlo roza, močno roza do sivo roza
<anny> ja
<anny> bo že držalo
<idioterna> delo je mlecn riz zbrskat iz hlac predn jih v stroj vrzes
<anny> pa kovance :)
<sasa84> najhuj so robčki....papirnati
<anny> robci se lahko operejo, če niso ravno papirnati
<idioterna> vceri sm jima skuhu
<idioterna> pa sm reku
<sasa84> ne v hlače! :D
<anny> :)
<idioterna> al slincke al pa glavo nad kroznik
<anny> sta naložila za hude čase v žep na hlačah?
<idioterna> sta rekla da ne rabta slinckov
<idioterna> ma ne
<sasa84> dlake so ud zoprne..od psov pa mačk
<anny> pri nas ni panike s tem...večji problem je stojno olje
<idioterna> ziga je v usta nosu k ksn pokvarjen robot
<idioterna> strojno olje?
<anny> jap
<anny> šmir po domače
<idioterna> jsm kr pulitol namazu na gate
<idioterna> pa dal prat
<CrazyLemon> gate? umazane s strojnim oljem?      kinky
<anny> poskusi z varikino :)
<anny> ne gate...kombinezoni in delovne hlače
<idioterna> ja tist je pa tko loh zasmeran
<idioterna> mora bit
<anny> ma saj tudi je...pa strgano kar naprej
<idioterna> ce ne zgleda k da nc  e delas
<anny> tko je pr strojnikih
<CrazyLemon> http://www.monitor.si/novica/microsoft-odkupuje-tablice-ipad/148321/
<Pepelka> Microsoft odkupuje tablice iPad | Monitor
<Pepelka> »Lahko bi rekli, da novica spada v rubriko »bizarno«, ampak Microsoft je v ZDA sprožil prodajno akcijo, pri kateri lahko svojega starega iPada zamenjamo za bon, vreden 200 dolarjev, ki ga lahko unovčimo pri nakupu MSjevih tablic Surface (ali nekatere druge naprave, dosegljive preko njihovih trgovin). Akcija velja le v fizičnih Microsoftovih trgovinah, v poštev pa pridejo dobro ohranjeni iPadi od druge generacije dalje, traja pa od petega septe
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] sailor: Re: Å umniki na Ubuntu10  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40674/#p40674
<sasa84> lol
<idioterna> cukra je zmankal u officu
<idioterna> the end is nigh
<miha> :)
<miha> !g thank cthulhu it's friday
<Pepelka> Slike za poizvedbo thank cthulhu it's friday thank cthulhu it's friday
<CrazyLemon> opala.. pri sigen-ca so hitri.. ob 11.30 sem bil na UE.. sedaj pa sem že dobu mail da so mi odobrili
<Sky[x]> UE ?
<Sky[x]> sigenco itak po posti dobis :D
<Sky[x]> neki na mail neki pa po posti mislm da
<dz0ny_> uPRAVNA eNOTA
<dz0ny_> just for lulz
<anny> tako, kot pravi Sky[x]
<anny> za navadno pošto traja 2 ali 3 dni...naslednji teden bo
 * sasa84 požgečka dz0ny_ 
<Sky[x]> pa glede na to da domovanje/domenca danes ne delata ok
<Sky[x]> bo se mal dle :D
<sasa84> aja, Tadej dons praznuje
<sasa84> lohk bi mu kej zapel!
<Sky[x]> mal ga pozgeckej :)
<sasa84> ne smem Sky[x] no...je poročen!!
<sasa84> đizs...ta mladina
<Sky[x]> aja
<Sky[x]> za zgeckanje ni vazn stats :D
<Sky[x]> status nikjer*
<sasa84> jah...to boš ti pol tvoji govoru :P
<dz0ny_> lol
<sasa84> oh dz0ny_ ...takle mamo
<Sky[x]> ej kako bi dobil da mi find najde dokumente ki sobili spremenjeni/dodani zadnjih 5min ?
<slax0r> find . -cmin -5
<CrazyLemon> or amin
<slax0r> or ls -l pa glej cas :P
<dz0ny_> pri find si delete pozabil
<dz0ny_> :)
<CrazyLemon> finde -iname delete ?
<CrazyLemon> find*
<dz0ny_> naf find . -mtime 5 -delete
<CrazyLemon> lih sm zdoberska zdresiral zdaj pa Å¡e ti brutus? :)
<dz0ny_> hehe http://codepen.io/TimPietrusky/full/CxiHF
<Pepelka> Bullshit Job Title Generator - CodePen
<dz0ny_> ★
<dz0ny_> Ninja Expert
<CrazyLemon> Über
<CrazyLemon> C Captain
<dz0ny_> Ultra
<dz0ny_> JavaScript Pizza Reheater
<dz0ny_> haha
<dz0ny_> ta je celo dobra
<miha> Awesome
<miha> Wordpress Craftsman
<miha> +1
<miha> Office Admin
<miha> Only the best
<miha> Windows Slayer
<miha> kul
<zdobersek> Entrepreneur
<idioterna> http://9gag.com/gag/aoz1xo2
<Pepelka> 9GAG - The best kind of god
<Pepelka> »Click to see the pic and write a comment...«
<zdobersek> but I don't want to write a comment ...
<idioterna> DO IT!
<zdobersek> YOU CAN'T TELL ME WHAT TO DO
<zdobersek> YOU'RE NOT GOD
<idioterna> i ain't sweet potato, either
<idioterna> http://i.imgur.com/Jb4OTlt.jpg
<miha> idioterna: haha
<idioterna> https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/q71/1234057_575248752547548_918690804_n.jpg
<zdobersek> http://www.technologyinvestor.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/09/NSAListens3.jpg
<idioterna> peeping while you're sleeping?
<zdobersek> perchance.
<idioterna> http://asset3.cbsistatic.com/cnwk.1d/i/tim2/2013/09/12/2_Mother_Jones_Google_Doodle.jpg
<zdobersek> Avoid eye contact.
<idioterna> zmer k kdo to rece si js predstavlam konektorje v oceh
<zdobersek> Plug the cable into the ... eye socket.
 * sasa84 pomežikne zdobersek 
<sasa84> si za akcijo zdoby?
<zdobersek> sasa84: si ti?
 * sasa84 pokima
<zdobersek> sasa84: shall we then?
<sasa84> oja zdobersek, kar v kuhinjo!
<zdobersek> k sporhetu1
<zdobersek> !
 * sasa84 je voljna
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Edi: Re: [rešeno] Pomoč pri namestitvi  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40675/#p40675
<Pepelka>  [COKS] Adijo Ballmer, dober dan Opensource? Microsoftove možne smeri …  http://bazar.coks.si/?p=1198
<msev> dz0ny_
<msev> pol k boš pršu sm, bi te prosu za navodila kaj morm spremenit pr tadrugem driverju
<msev> k je drugačen kot ta taprvi
<msev> nism našel the zadev v posameznih fajlih
<dz0ny_> probi samo make prvo
<dz0ny_> pol sporoči če ne bo prišlo do konca
<anny> gremo jest!
<anny> lp
<msev> ok dz0ny_ thanks bom probou
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/novice/zanimivosti/2013/09/v_grciji_ukinili_dodaten_dopust_za_javne_usluzbence_ki_uporabljajo_racunalnik.aspx
<Pepelka> V Grčiji ukinili dodaten dopust za javne uslužbence, ki uporabljajo računalnik - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka> »V Grčiji bodo ukinili dodatne dneve dopusta za zaposlene, ki pri delu uporabljajo računalnik. Minister za upravne reforme Kiriakos Micotakis: S tem bomo odpravili 'zablodo' grškega javnega sektorja.«
<CrazyLemon> grki so carji
<idioterna> ja ne niso halo
<idioterna> ce bojo ukinl
<idioterna> sami kripli bojo
<CrazyLemon> carji so da so se sploh spomnili na ta dopust
<CrazyLemon> in ga tok časa izvajali
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> zihr je bil en fatty v vladi in ob ogledu pr0na se spraševal kako bi si lahk izboljšal življenje.. in se spomnu na dopust :)
<msev> hahaha ^^
 * msev preveri velikost pivskega trebuščka
<idioterna> no vsaj tega js nimam
<idioterna> mam nutellabauh.
<msev> js tut
<msev> sam se bolš sliš pivski
<msev> :P
<CrazyLemon> ne se ne
 * msev faila
<dz0ny_> msev: no si probal
 * msev sori dzony zj bom
<dz0ny_> jz bom /off za 15 min
<msev> čez 15 min?
<msev> že dela
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: ena zate http://giggag.selfemployed.netdna-cdn.com/thumbnails/201309/13783141053.jpg
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ zakaj zame?
<CrazyLemon> misliš da so mi všeč možate punce?
<msev> ta te pa dvigne vključno s stolom in računalnikom
<dz0ny_> :p ekzakli
<idioterna> en ji je prevec prsa stisku pa ji je v roke zlezla tolsca
<msev> a to k dam make ubistvu kompajla?
<dz0ny_> ja
<idioterna> odvisn kaj je v Makefile napisan
<idioterna> loh se tut sam dela.
<msev> canot create regular file /tftpboot
<msev> permission denied
<dz0ny_> to je ok
<dz0ny_> sudo make install
<msev> pa linux error 1 pol za tem
<msev> ok dam sudo make install?
<dz0ny_> jp
<msev> ok zj bom pa iztaknu dongle pa nazaj vtaknu
<dz0ny_> pa dmsg pol
<dz0ny_> demwsg
<dz0ny_> mah
<dz0ny_> dmesg
<CrazyLemon> dmesg*
<msev> hmm
<msev> kaj te zanima tuki
<dz0ny_> vse
<msev> sam mal se morm tetherat
<msev> aj kšna fora za elegantnejše kopiranje stuffa iz terminala
<msev> ?
<msev> loh bi npr. pajpov v gedit
<dz0ny_> ja je dmesg | pastebinit
<dz0ny_> al pa | paste.sh
<dz0ny_> https://paste.sh/client
<slax0r> gedit? fuuuuuuuuj
<dz0ny_> al pa smesg > nenineki.log
<dz0ny_> pa gedit nekineki.log
<msev> jp
<msev> pismo se dolg tethera
<slax0r> dmesg | less
<dz0ny_> slax0r: me zanima kaj je blo ob botu tud
<msev> damn noče se tetherat s fonam, al pa pač tok dolg traja
<slax0r> botu?
<msev> evo je
<dz0ny_> boot
<slax0r> so? dmesg | less ti bo postranil cel output
<slax0r> aja, vidva kopirata :)
<msev_> https://paste.sh/EVgoibVd#9eMscq_fTMBNjpMq-4n36AV3
<msev> evo ^^
<dz0ny_> ifconfig
<dz0ny_> lsmod
<slax0r> a uporabla kdo skipfish?
<msev> a sm lahko tetheran s fonom pa to delam
<msev> a nj se raj untetheram
<dz0ny_> lahk povezan
<dz0ny_> nima veze to
<msev_> https://paste.sh/oGYWji-s#VnO9np_jX9tbSyJsYzY9dL7s
<msev_> ifconfig
<dz0ny_> sudo rmmod rt3070sta
<dz0ny_> dej klucek ven
<dz0ny_> pol se enkrat sudo make install
<dz0ny_> pa nazaj kljucek
<msev> a rabš še lsmod
<dz0ny_> jp
<dz0ny_> zdej in potem
<dz0ny_> nc nisem reku da ga ne rabim
<dz0ny_> aka last command still stands :)
<msev_> https://paste.sh/bl_BrFov#KWO8D7TPmwa5QVZmtRcs_W_8
<msev> command received sensei
<msev> zj bom pa začeu z zgornjimi zadevami
<msev> rmmod etc.
<msev> seprav za rmmodom dam ključek vn
<msev> prej ga mam notr
<dz0ny_> ok wth maš ath5k pa rt5572sta
<msev> ena je že notr
<msev> pa ne dela
<msev> interna mrežna kartica, ampak ne dela
<dz0ny_> zakaj ne dela?
<slax0r> fajn installajta, ajd :)
<dz0ny_> ima kak sw switch?
<dz0ny_> slax0r: srečno
<msev> nvm tak netbook sm dobu od enga k laufa arch tko da pomoje ve kj od linuxa
<msev> pa meu je tut nek super-computer na čez na faksu
<dz0ny_> ja tist vse dela
<dz0ny_> to pa kitajci pa (taiwan) delajo
<dz0ny_> tle moraš znat čarat
<msev> the wizard
<msev> :D
<dz0ny_> moram it sedaj
<dz0ny_> po 8 ok
<msev> ql
<msev> cya
<msev> mj se
<msev> aja sam neki
<msev> a tist naredim sudo rmmod
<msev> etc.
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] This Ubuntu Phone Mir Demo Shows ‘Performance’ Users Can Expect  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/xZjxfjTW0KM/new-mir-unity-8-phone-demo-video
<Sky[x]> alo
<Sky[x]> en ubuntu slo mirror rabim ?
<Sky[x]> za desktop :)
<zdobersek> si.ubuntu.com?
<zdobersek> Sky[x]: http://ftp.arnes.si/pub/mirrors/ubuntu-cdimage/
<Pepelka> Index of /pub/mirrors/ubuntu-cdimage
<Sky[x]> sej zdj kr prek torrenta gre tud dokonca hitro :)
<Sky[x]> a java dela ql v browserjih na ubuntu desktop 13.04 al kok je ?
<zdobersek> oy, it's 2013
<zdobersek> move away from the applets
<zdobersek> dz0ny_: guess what!
<dz0ny_> zdobersek: ja?
<zdobersek> dz0ny_: tist mopidyjev cache se lahko konec koncev zasidra v local storage
<dz0ny_> mhm
<dz0ny_> sam dobr da je cache potem za vse naprave isti :)
<dz0ny_> zato je bolje da ga na server side maš
<dz0ny_> pa če se kaj spremeni recimo nov komad v soundcloud playlisti
<dz0ny_> je tud lažje invalidirat cache itd
<zdobersek> ja, sam bognedaj da zaides dol z wifija
<dz0ny_> :)
<dz0ny_> ja pol ti nič ne pomaga
<zdobersek> potem je cache passe? vse direktno koketira z MPD serverjem?
<dz0ny_> jp
<dz0ny_> vsak backend ma Å¡e svoj cache
<dz0ny_> tako da bi ti potem imel Å¡e tretjega
<zdobersek> mpdroid ma sicer svoj cache
<zdobersek> but the joke's on them.
<dz0ny_> mhm tist je tud anoying
<sasa84> *zEh*
<dz0ny_> pozgecka sasa84
<zdobersek> nada.
<sasa84> jeeeej
<sasa84> dz0ny_, ^^
<sasa84> veš kaj...mal traja, da pride iz babnega polja :P
<dz0ny_> ja dolgi kabli pa to
<sasa84> tako tako dz0ny_ :D
<sasa84> dz0ny_, kdaj boš mel cajt za kšn kofi? :P
<sasa84> al pa kačjo slino...
<sasa84> lohk greva skupi polhat ^^
<dz0ny_> :)
<dz0ny_> kdaj bodo ubuntu urice?
<sasa84> ne vem :)
<sasa84> a v cerknici?
<dz0ny_> lahko tud kje drugje
<dz0ny_> ker pol bova sama :)
<sasa84> khm, dz0ny_
<sasa84> ^^
<sasa84> viševek?
<dz0ny_> lj?
<dz0ny_> joj viševek
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> otok?
<dz0ny_> to bi bil pol privat dogodek nekje v gozdu
<sasa84> metuljevo pri pajkovem?
<sasa84> sam dej me pol počak v cerknc...k ne znam do ke pridt :D
<dz0ny_> z zanimivim dnevnim redom
<sasa84> 1. zbiranje v cerknici
<sasa84> 2. google maps
<sasa84> 3. avtobus - poseban vožnja
<sasa84> posebna
<dz0ny_> neresna
<sasa84> dz0ny_, lej... al sva oba za odprto kodo
<sasa84> a dež pada pr nas?
<sasa84> .vreme rakek
<breza> ARSO: Postojna (533m): 18.4°C @13.09.2013 17:30 CEST.
<breza> Vlažnost: 54% Veter: zahodnik 1.1 m/s
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/45.8131644,14.3171319
<breza> Rakek: 17.45°C, Sončni vzhod: 06:39:19, Sončni zahod: 19:17:29
<sasa84> hm...
<zdobersek> brrr
<sasa84> mhm zdobersek
 * sasa84 pihne v uho LorD_DDooM 
<sasa84> zdj pa Å¡ibam :D
<sasa84> ajde ;)
<CrazyLemon> http://www.google.com/script/start/
<Pepelka> Apps Script – Google Apps Script
<dz0ny_> mhm
<dz0ny_> old
<dz0ny_> sezname slo radio postaj za premešanko smo tako dobil :)
<dz0ny_> iz tistega seznama
<CrazyLemon> aja
<CrazyLemon> v tistem calcu al kaj je že
<CrazyLemon> alternativa
<dz0ny_> mhm
<dz0ny_> veš kje bi dobil tak seznam https://github.com/dz0ny/LanguagePack/blob/slovenian/dict/words.xml
<Pepelka> LanguagePack/dict/words.xml at slovenian · dz0ny/LanguagePack · GitHub
<Pepelka> »LanguagePack - A Slovenian language pack project for AnySoftKeyboard«
<CrazyLemon> http://youtu.be/xYSa8gRvxCg
<Pepelka> Friday The 13th Prank! - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Warning: Very Dangerous Prank!! Do Not Re Attempt! I wanted to do a scary video for friday 13th and came up with this ...I think this is my new favorite...be...«
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ blage.. tist page kjer je sskj ?
<CrazyLemon> http://bos.zrc-sazu.si/besede.html ?
<Pepelka> Spletni seznam besed slovenskega jezika - ISJ ZRC SAZU
<Pepelka> »Iskanje po seznamu 300.000 besed slovenskega jezika.«
<CrazyLemon> prediction sux anyway :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ tale je pa sam zate http://siol.sdn.si/sn/img/13/256/635146887814300489_slo_ita_1440_130912_mkv.jpg
<idioterna> a ma rad take z velikimi obroci
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<idioterna> a to zadi pise petrol
<CrazyLemon> ne
<CrazyLemon> ETROL piše
<idioterna> four star general obvious
<msev> evo me
<msev> :P
<msev> kaj moram že naredit?
<msev> mr. dz0ny_ sensei
<CrazyLemon> .yt joking bad jimmy fallon
<breza> "Joking Bad" - Late Night with Jimmy Fallon(13 minut) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=duKL2dAJN6I ♥29,103 ▶2,704,017
<CrazyLemon> epiiiiic!   zdobersek ^
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: men jimmy fallon ni smesen
<zdobersek> niti kimmel
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ker si weirdo
<CrazyLemon> joking bad je epic
<CrazyLemon> pika
<CrazyLemon> razn če nisi gledal breaking bad
<zdobersek> nope.
<CrazyLemon> lame
<zdobersek> one erection
<zdobersek> ta je bla dobra
<CrazyLemon> a veš kdo je anthony weiner?
<zdobersek> carlos danger
 * CrazyLemon surprised
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek Derek je baje na netflixu
<CrazyLemon> si gledal?
<zdobersek> pilota sem gledu
<zdobersek> pa me ni not potegnal
<zdobersek> sploh pa nisem tko posh, da bi mel netflix
<CrazyLemon> seveda si
<zdobersek> I wish.
<zdobersek> a tist ste vidk
<zdobersek> vidl*
<zdobersek> bodocega nobelovca
<zdobersek> http://www.mambaonline.com/2013/09/11/student-scientifically-proves-gay-marriage-is-wrong/
<Pepelka> student “scientifically proves” gay marriage wrong
<Pepelka> »Nigeria's This Day has published an absurd article about a graduate university student who claims he's "used science to prove that gay marriage is improper"«
<dz0ny_> http://gizmodo.com/the-aluminum-airship-of-the-future-has-finally-flown-1301320903
<Pepelka> The Aluminum Airship of the Future Has Finally Flown
<Pepelka> »There was once a time when man looked to the skies and expected to see giant balloons rather than airplanes drifting above. The Hindenburg Disaster promptly put an end to those dreams. But nearly a century later, one company may have finally figured out how to build a dirigible suitable for the 21st century. Just don't call it a blimp.«
<CrazyLemon> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BUADXETCIAEokzE.png
<dz0ny_> n-tič vidim
<CrazyLemon> zakaj nisi skopiral sm??????'
<CrazyLemon> nesramnost pa taka
<zdobersek> lol @ http://i.imgur.com/otm1ec8.png
<dz0ny_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p71DWdedj_4
<Pepelka> Don't Bully If You Can't Fight - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> one hit in pade k vreča krompirja
<CrazyLemon> amm
<CrazyLemon> a je awesomenauts free?
<zdobersek> .ddg is awesomenauts free
<dz0ny_> ja se par dni
<CrazyLemon> !g steam awesomenauts
<Pepelka> Save 66% on Awesomenauts on Steam http://store.steampowered.com/app/204300/
<CrazyLemon> kaj to pomeni
<CrazyLemon> da se pol zbriše samodejno?
<dz0ny_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8W36TWiSKaI norci
<Pepelka> Dreamlines 4 Wingsuit Proximity Crazy Motherfuckers - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Dream Lines IV is a film that presents some of the top flyers in the sport of wingsuit proximity flying. Dream Lines is a collection of the best lines from 2...«
<CrazyLemon> meh.. noče mi predvajat videa
<CrazyLemon> why youtube why
<CrazyLemon> medtem pa firefox normalno predvaja
<CrazyLemon> http://map.portoroz.si/    cyclists rejoice
<Pepelka> Uživajmo PODEŽELJE
<Pepelka> »Vodnik po pohodniških, kolesarskih in jahalnih poteh Slovenske Istre«
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<idioterna> o sasa84
<sasa84> o idioterna
<CrazyLemon> https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/1238932_422644917847907_228310763_n.jpg
<CrazyLemon> lmao
#ubuntu-si 2013-09-14
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Å umniki na Ubuntu10  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40676/#p40676
<yang> http://www.theguardian.com/world/2013/sep/13/friday-13th-flight-666-hel
<Pepelka> Friday 13th travellers take chance on flight 666 to HEL | World news | theguardian.com
<Pepelka> »Pilot of Finnair flight from Copenhagen to Helsinki says he is not superstitious about flying on unlucky date«
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] sailor: Re: Å umniki na Ubuntu10  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40677/#p40677
<sasa84> juhuuu
<sasa84> jutro
<breza> Dobro jutro, sasa84
<zdobersek> FML
<sasa84> zdobiii...
<sasa84> enga kvikija za dobro jutro zdobersek ? ^^
<zdobersek> sasa84: ni strezbe (limuna) :>
<sasa84> :\
<sasa84> ja...pa tud čaja pol ne morva pit :P
<zdobersek> sasa84: danes sva mrtva :>
<sasa84> O_o
<sasa84> kje pa je limun?
<zdobersek> sasa84: ti kuhas kr barcaffe iz vrecke, al se z zrni ubadas?
<sasa84> kr prva verzija :)
<sasa84> Å¡e najbl simpl ;)
<zdobersek> :> je se najbolj komot
<zdobersek> ceprav mene zlo srbi, da bi tiste francoske prese probu, al pa sam mlel
<sasa84> :D
<zdobersek> ker baje je razlika zlo ocitna
<sasa84> tud od kave je stvar odvisna
<sasa84> idealno bi blo,d bi jo Å¡e mal popeku, zmlel pa skuhu :)
<sasa84> pr arabcih more voda pa 3x zavret, d dajo kofe not
<yang> Evo sem prednarocil Fairphone, upam da pride ob izidu
<sasa84> yang, fairyphone? :P
<yang> haha
 * sasa84 si predstavlja yang kot dobro vilo... v tistih copatkih, prosojnih rjuhicah in s palčko
<sasa84> mislm d s rabm kofe...nism Å¡e zbujena :D
<yang> ;)
<Sky[x]> aj kdo za kufe v lj ? :)
<zdobersek> naah
<sasa84> ah...bolš doma... a ne zdobersek ?
<zdobersek> mhm :>
<sasa84> mhm!
<msev> dz0ny_: logan a si tukaj
<msev> nema njega
<zdobersek> lomasti med hrasti
<msev> in nabira gobe
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] sailor: Re: Å umniki na Ubuntu10  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40678/#p40678
<Sky[x]> ubuntu nalagam haha :P
<CrazyLemon> buuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<Sky[x]> ej kako usposobm javo v chrome/ff ?
<zdobersek> prelahko
<Sky[x]> zgleda da ne
<Sky[x]> ce das install plugin pa se nic ne zgodi
<dz0ny_> !g ubuntu ppa java update8
<Pepelka> Web Upd8: Ubuntu / Linux blog http://www.webupd8.org/
<dz0ny_> ^^ Sky[x]
<dz0ny_> msev: ping
<zdobersek> dz0ny_: se maste ke j gob?
<zdobersek> na en platz sem peljal staro mtko dva dni nazaj, pa ni blo nic
<zdobersek> se divjih gob ne
<msev> yo dz0ny_
<dz0ny_> zdobersek: mamo
<dz0ny_> mogoce je blo premraz
<dz0ny_> mi smo mel zdej dva dni sonce
<msev> dz0ny_, kaj mi predlagaš
<dz0ny_> sudo rmmod titst stmodul
<dz0ny_> pol pa sudo make install
<dz0ny_> pa vedno se zdej sudo uporablja razen ko prevajaš
<msev> kko sva že rekla  rt2870sta ane
<msev> ^^
<dz0ny_> lsmod poglej
<dz0ny_> rt55 neki je
<msev> 5572sta
<msev> jp
<msev> ok je naredu
<msev> a zj grem pa v un tadrug drajver
<msev> ne v un iz githuba
<msev> in dam sudo make install
<dz0ny_> mhm
<dz0ny_> poglej ce driverja ni vec  z lsmod
<dz0ny_> pol make isntall
<dz0ny_> pa spet lsmod
<dz0ny_> pa usbja ne sme bit noter
<msev> v katerem koraku ne sme bit usbja not
<msev> spet je not rt5572sta
<msev> a zto k sm meu usb prkloplen
<dz0ny_> po rmmod ga ne sme bit več
<dz0ny_> prvo to rešiva
<msev> ok sm naredu
<msev> zj ga ni več
<dz0ny_> zdobersek: na pokljuki jih je tud ogromno baje
<dz0ny_> msev: no zdej daš usb not
<dz0ny_> lsmod
<dz0ny_> pogledaš če je
<dz0ny_> pa dmesg
<msev> zj je spet prisoten rt5572sta
<msev> usbcore:  registered new interface driver rt2870
<dz0ny_> pa spet demonize missing right
<msev> jp rt3070sta: unknown symbol daemonize
<zdobersek> dz0ny_: mhm
<zdobersek> pohorje bi lahko enmal obdelu
<msev> pol sta oba driverja crap :P
<dz0ny_> jp crap
<dz0ny_> probi se na ta staremu kernelu
<dz0ny_> 3.5
<dz0ny_> bbl
<msev> tyt
<msev> http://forum.vectorlinux.com/index.php?topic=11843
<msev> kle je neki
<Pepelka> Request help compiling driver rt3070sta [solved]
<Pepelka> »Request help compiling driver rt3070sta [solved]«
<CrazyLemon> .imdb this is the end
<breza> This Is the End (2013) - 7.7(✋ 48,849) (RT 84) http://imdb.com/title/tt1245492
<breza> While attending a party at James Franco's house, Seth Rogen, Jay Baruchel and many other celebrities are faced with the apocalypse.
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ ^
<msev> dz0ny_, mogoče bi biu tut en poizkus popravt notranjo kartico
<msev> če se še da kj nardit
<msev> http://www.ebay.com/itm/WiFi-150Mbps-WIRELESS-802-11n-Mini-USB-2-0-Dongle-Adapter-WIN-7-VISTA-XP-LINUX-/321138927846?pt=AU_Components&hash=item4ac55f28e6       al pa čee ta  dongle  mogoče  kupm...res bi se rd znebu tega tetheranja
<Pepelka> WiFi 150Mbps Wireless 802 11n Mini USB 2 0 Dongle Adapter Win 7 Vista XP Linux | eBay
<Pepelka> »WiFi 150Mbps WIRELESS 802.11n Mini USB 2.0 Dongle Adapter WIN 7/VISTA/XP/LINUX in Computers/Tablets & Networking, Computer Components & Parts, Interface, Add-On Cards | eBay«
<zdobersek> wut
<zdobersek> 88% na RT
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Å umniki na Ubuntu10  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40679/#p40679
<CrazyLemon> MEEEEEEEEH
<zdobersek> mhm@
<CrazyLemon> 12.04 je above CD size
<CrazyLemon> madr fakrs
<zdobersek> boohoo
<zdobersek> usb?
<CrazyLemon> yea..ker pentium 3/4 so znani po usb bootu :)
<zdobersek> upgrade?
<zdobersek> haswell?
<CrazyLemon> kupi pa mu pošlji/dostavi :)
<zdobersek> jst sem teb ze dve igre poslal
<zdobersek> tko da your turn
<zdobersek> igri*
<CrazyLemon> one - KSP! :)
<zdobersek> counter-strike paket si isto dobil
<CrazyLemon> nope.. tisto sm sam kupu :) pa ni paket ampak sam source sm kupu
<CrazyLemon> sm rejectal takrat tvoj gift
<CrazyLemon> ker sm vedu da boš enkrat napisal "your turn" :P
<zdobersek> pol si za KSP se dolzen? :>
<CrazyLemon> ja.. ko bo haswell toliko stal kot KSP bom kupu pa poslal :>
<zdobersek> da ne bos mislu, da bom tole pozabu :>
<CrazyLemon> fine with me :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: kolk je stal KSP?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek you tell me :D
<CrazyLemon> kok je bil takrat popust? 50%?
<zdobersek> AFAIK je bla lih takrat podrazitev
<zdobersek> like, 2000% originalne cene
<CrazyLemon> ah.. torej je bilo lih za haswell ?
<zdobersek> _lih_
<CrazyLemon> kako čudno naključje
<zdobersek> neverjetno.
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: rabis link?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek pls !
<zdobersek> za procesor, mislim?
<CrazyLemon> seveda
<zdobersek> mimovrste al rajs tujina?
<zdobersek> v tujini se morda dobis dober hladilnik zraven, + pasto
<CrazyLemon> tam kjer je cena enaka takratni KSP podražitvi
<zdobersek> kter srecnez bo prejel CPU?
<CrazyLemon> tisti ki ima težave s šumniki!
<zdobersek> msev*?
<CrazyLemon> sailor!
<zdobersek> GGM?
<CrazyLemon> lol :)
<zdobersek> GGM rabi zdej dober workstation, ker ma dosti dela
<CrazyLemon> kakega dela? direktor je.. on nič ne dela razn to da podpiše nekaj papirjev
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: kok lahko trpite tega bedaka?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek preprosto
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: orisi
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] German City Starts Distributing Free Ubuntu 12.04 CDs to Windows XP Users  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/XojdlqH6jkk/ubuntu-12-04-lts-cds-munich-windows-xp
<CrazyLemon> liars!
<CrazyLemon> 12.04 ne gre na cd!!
<CrazyLemon> ubuntu-12.04.3-desktop-i386.iso            20-Aug-2013 18:10  707M  Desktop CD for PC (Intel x86) computers (standard download)
<CrazyLemon> this does not make sense
<CrazyLemon> f...in ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> piše size 707M
<CrazyLemon> size pa je 741.3MB
<CrazyLemon> fuckers
<lurker69> ni to uno 1024kbit = 1Mbyte zadeva
<CrazyLemon> naah.. ne bi pisalo 'M' zravn
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: gstreamer dol vržeš pa prišparaš 100mb
<dz0ny_> ali pa plop danš na cd
<dz0ny_> potem pa zna bootat z usbja
<dz0ny_> če ga maš seveda :)
<dz0ny_> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/09/ubuntu-12-04-lts-cds-munich-windows-xp
<Pepelka> German City Starts Distributing Free Ubuntu 12.04 CDs to Windows XP Users | OMG! Ubuntu!
<Pepelka> »The German city of Munich has begun offering free Ubuntu 12.04 CDs in local libraries in an effort to help citizens still using Windows XP.«
<dz0ny_> aja pardon
<sasa84> zdobersek, zdobersek
<zdobersek> sasa84: sasa84!
 * sasa84 pomežikne
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: si sel dans na nanos? http://www.bicikel.com/forum/45652/obvladam.html
<Pepelka> obvladam | Forum | Bicikel.com
<Pepelka> »Opis strani ...«
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ne
<zdobersek> ... ok.
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> huda zgodba :d
<CrazyLemon> čeprav kaj pa vem..enkrat sem se peljal na nanos pa mi ni zgledal tako hud
<zdobersek> ja, sam mas ti mal vec kilometrine kokr tale bebo
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ubistvu dosti manj :D
<CrazyLemon> on ma več kot 5k
<CrazyLemon> pa specialko
<CrazyLemon> ki je pol lažja kot gorc
<zdobersek> ne se podcenjevat
<CrazyLemon> js sm na nanosu pa bil lani
<CrazyLemon> hm.. mogoče so oni šli po tisti bl zajebani trasi
<CrazyLemon> na tisti sem pa tudi js enkrat crknu..
<zdobersek> ja lol
<CrazyLemon> amm ja
<CrazyLemon> po tej zajebani so Å¡li
<CrazyLemon> ampak je vseeno samo 11km
<CrazyLemon> pa še od tega je 2km leteči štart
<CrazyLemon> js takrat ko sm crknu sm šel iz postojne čez kalce na nanos.. pa bilo je prekleto vroče
<CrazyLemon> oni pa so meli idealno vreme danes
<CrazyLemon> http://connect.garmin.com/page/activity/activity.faces?activityId=4067806&actionMethod=page%2Factivity%2Factivity.xhtml%3AuserSwitcher.switchSystem&cid=20287656
<Pepelka> Kolesarska dirka Vipava - Nanos by furbi66 at Garmin Connect - Details
<Pepelka> »12.80 km • 43:37 • 3:25 min/km • 17.6 km/h • 774 m«
<zdobersek> a pol ne bos profi?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek žal ne
<CrazyLemon> meh.. tist vzpon je bil beležen na cardio trainerju do tega pa nimam več dostopa
<dz0ny_> http://offensiveurl.me/snatch-handjob-2570-retard
<Pepelka> Nokia Was Developing An Android Phone Before The Microsoft Purchase - Forbes
<Pepelka> »It's long been rumoured that Nokia was at least looking at developing an Android phone to either replace or work alongside its Microsoft Windows line. But now we know that it was. My colleague speculated on what would have happened if one had been announced: What if the Finnish [...]«
<zdobersek> Elop, what the fuck.
<dz0ny_> ja mislim da jim je jasno kako fucked je gesture shit
<dz0ny_> če bom kdaj poslanec, bo to prepovedal :)
<CrazyLemon> breaking news: dz0ny_ ima politične ambicije!
<dz0ny_> haha
<dz0ny_> nope
<dz0ny_> al pa če me zlata ribica vpraša kaj si želim :)
<CrazyLemon> mhm.. te že vidim kako kažeš prst gašpar gašparju pri prevzemu luke koper :)
<dz0ny_> meh tist me ne zanima
<dz0ny_> je kot lužca zraven lokalne mlake
<zdobersek> OH SNAP
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: pojt za mornarja
<zdobersek> wut http://i.imgur.com/00eppu8.png
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek če bi vedel da me čaka delo direktorja bi takoj šel :)
<zdobersek> .yt captain philips
<breza> Captain Phillips - Official Trailer (HD) Tom Hanks(3 minute) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_3ASoBrFGlc ♥1,511 ▶391,711
<CrazyLemon> OMG @ FOX!
<CrazyLemon> so silly!
<zdobersek> prav zvita zver!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek Å¡koda ker ne bo 8.0
<CrazyLemon> mislim..Å¡koda zate
<zdobersek> damn.
<zdobersek> mogoce bo na RT >85%
<zdobersek> to je nov kvalifikator
<CrazyLemon> kaj ima radio terminal s filmi?
<zdobersek> tolk kokr gnil paradajz z jeguljami
<CrazyLemon> exactly..so whats your point
<zdobersek> RT = rotten tomatoes
<zdobersek> FFS
<CrazyLemon> !g rotten tomatoes
<Pepelka> Rotten Tomatoes: Movies | Movie Trailers | Reviews http://www.rottentomatoes.com/
<zdobersek> TAADAAAA
<CrazyLemon> sam si res en hipster
<zdobersek> ti si pa res mainstream
<CrazyLemon> http://developer.rottentomatoes.com/
<Pepelka> Rotten Tomatoes API - Welcome to the Rotten Tomatoes API
<CrazyLemon> spravi s h delu hipster
<zdobersek> placaj me, mainstreamovc
<CrazyLemon> s/h/k
<CrazyLemon> thats so not  hipster
<CrazyLemon> tko da veš
<zdobersek> yeah, I'm so hipster that money is just meta to me
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ če te slučajno zanima (vem da te ne)
<CrazyLemon> http://askubuntu.com/questions/147942/how-do-i-install-third-party-rhythmbox-plugins
<Pepelka> How do I install third-party rhythmbox plugins? - Ask Ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> ter
<CrazyLemon> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.nstamato.bansheeremote
<Pepelka> Banshee Remote - Aplikacije za Android v storitvi Google Play
<CrazyLemon> works like a charm
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: ja telephaty-* shit pa rhythmbox-* shit < purge
<dz0ny_> a bo kdo gledal košarko?
<CrazyLemon> ti!
<CrazyLemon> :)
<zdobersek> banshee-* < purge takisto
<CrazyLemon> such hipsters
<zdobersek> I am my own media player.
<dz0ny_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7s22HX18wDY
<Pepelka> ทรูมูฟ เอช " การให้ คือการสื่อสารที่ดีที่สุด " TrueMove H : Giving - YouTube
<Pepelka> »ทรูมูฟ เอช เชื่อเสมอว่า "การให้ คือการสื่อสารที่ดีที่สุด" โดยเราสื่อสารผ่านภาพยนตร์โฆษณาทางโทรทัศน์ เรื่องราวในภาพยนตร์โฆษณาเรื่องนี้ สะท้อนแนวคิดของแบรนด์ ท.
<dz0ny_> cool man http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IzL5jdMTIW0
<Pepelka> South African student interviewed by local news - YouTube
<Pepelka> »You will never be this cool. 1 + 1 = 5«
<CrazyLemon> come on man
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ prva četrtina 13:26
<dz0ny_> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTMyNDc
<Pepelka> [Phoronix] Ubuntu Unity Existed Before The GNOME Shell?
<Pepelka> »Phoronix is the leading technology website for Linux hardware reviews, open-source news, Linux benchmarks, open-source benchmarks, distribution screenshots, interviews, and computer hardware tests.«
<dz0ny_> :P
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/batch/vueltaskelta?f=sv-ozbalt-pri-lucki-jami.jpg
<idioterna> pa naprej
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ druga četrtina 27:41
<CrazyLemon> 43*
<zdobersek> za?
<CrazyLemon> te druge obviously..če bi bilo za prve bi bilo 43:27
<zdobersek> a smo mi ti drugi??
<CrazyLemon> smo
<zdobersek> kul
<CrazyLemon> grčija is going down
<zdobersek> kriza je, kriza
<CrazyLemon> ubistvu so zmanjšali na samo 15 pik razlike
<zdobersek> 16
<zdobersek> ampak te razumem
<CrazyLemon> 15
<CrazyLemon> 00:00		End of quarter 3
<CrazyLemon> 00:01	47-62	[GRE] K. Sloukas - 3pt jump shot made (7 Pts)
<zdobersek> 62 - 46?
<zdobersek> 46.
<zdobersek> turn on yo tv
<CrazyLemon> tv is distracting me
<dz0ny_> http://i.imgur.com/3PVwYvX.jpg
<dz0ny_> rtvslo pravi da bomo zgubil
<zdobersek> pa moze.
<anny> čer
<dz0ny_> 73:65 zmaga
<dz0ny_> in ln
<anny> zzzz...jaz tudi grem
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] šuštica: Re: Dual boot ne deluje  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40680/#p40680
<CrazyLemon> matr kako sovražim thunderbird
<Sky[x]> CrazyLemon: ti sam jamras skos neki
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] to zato ker Å¡e nisem naletel na normalno aplikacijo
<CrazyLemon> kaj za vraga počnete programerji cel ta čas da mi je vedet
<CrazyLemon> :)
<Sky[x]> CrazyLemon: kva ti sploh delas zdj ?
<CrazyLemon> sedim.. pa ti Sky[x] ?
<Sky[x]> sedim
<CrazyLemon> matr mava dost skupnega!
<CrazyLemon> :)
<yang> CrazyLemon: si bil kej na tekmah eurobasketa
<CrazyLemon> yang nope
<yang> nisi fan kosarke ?
<CrazyLemon> yang pogledam že kako tekmo oziroma četrtino.. ni pa ne vem kako zanimivo
<CrazyLemon> da bi zdaj sedel pa gledal celo tekmo.. ne zdržim :)
<yang> pol nisi fan
<CrazyLemon> ne bi se označu kot fan ne
<CrazyLemon> bi pa hotu bit na eni taki res naelektreni tekmi
<CrazyLemon> baje tista s španijo je bila čist huda
#ubuntu-si 2013-09-15
<dz0ny_> sem vedel da je apache evil in some way https://www.taoeffect.com/blog/2013/09/the-apache-contributors-license-agreement-is-very-dangerous/
<Pepelka> Tao Effect Blog » Blog Archive » The Apache (Contributor’s) License Agreement Is Very Dangerous
<zdobersek> .vreme Celje
<zdobersek> dan
<breza> Zdravo, zdobersek
<breza> ARSO: Celje (241.7m): 12°C @15.09.2013 8:30 CEST.
<breza> Vlažnost: 98% Veter: severovzhodnik 0.4 m/s
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/46.23974949999999,15.2677063
<breza> Mestna Občina Celje: 10.24°C, Sončni vzhod: 06:37:47, Sončni zahod: 19:10:00
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: [rešeno] Pomoč pri namestitvi  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40681/#p40681
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Dual boot ne deluje  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40682/#p40682
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Å umniki na Ubuntu10  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40683/#p40683
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] snowman66: Re: Disable idle state  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40684/#p40684
<osho0000> oj moja graficna ati hd4650 je podprta do ubuntu 12.04.1, in ga imam zdaj inst. Katere podosobitve ne smem pobrat da mi ne gre na 12.04.2?
<Pitko> dan
<breza> Dober dan, Pitko
<zdobersek> sup laidies
<Pitko> yo nigga :D
<zdobersek> .yt tokio breakfast
<breza> Tokyo Breakfast(6 minut) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MgjwjaBJ5Do ♥3,403 ▶616,355
<Pitko> :D
<zdobersek> http://www.24ur.com/ne-najdete-gob-doslej-gre-za-eno-najslabsih-gobarskih-sezon.html
<zdobersek> duuh
<Pepelka> 24ur.com - Ne najdete gob? Doslej gre za eno najslabših gobarskih sezon
<Pepelka> »Poletna suša je pustila svoj pečat na gobarski sezoni. Zadnje tri tedne sicer gobarji najdejo gobe, jih je pa manj kot prejšnja leta, prav tako je manj različnih vrst. Res pa je, da imajo gobarji različne izkušnje.«
<zdobersek> 'Je gob res največ na Štajerskem?' nope.
<zdobersek> FYI, pisala mi je Suzanne, zena Hosnija Mubaraka
<nox__> goričko!
<zdobersek> 150mio moram pomagat prenest
<zdobersek> jeba, bom pac bogat.
<zdobersek> 230mio hocem za pomoc :>
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek js sm najdu jurčka :(
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: pics or it didn't happen
<zdobersek> unless you were in Vegas
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek uploading!
<CrazyLemon> dobre 4 ure hoje na treh lokacijah pa sam en jurček
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e tega sm najdu ko smo Å¡li nazaj proti autu
<dz0ny_> hm jaz sem pa samo stare nasel
<dz0ny_> marele...
<dz0ny_> cruzga pa ni na vidiku
<CrazyLemon> ah kje..marel sploh ni
<CrazyLemon> vsaj pri nas ne
<CrazyLemon> so sam ene čudno rumene
<zdobersek> jst mam en plac za marele
<zdobersek> sam mora bit dez
<CrazyLemon> mi mamo tudi.. sam jih ni bilo.. zadnjič ko so šli so prinesli zaboj gob.. tokrat ni bilo niti ene :)
<dz0ny_> ja jaz sem tud zadnjic tako kosaro nabral
<dz0ny_> zjutraj je malo premraz pri nas
<CrazyLemon> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/20130915_182048.jpg
<CrazyLemon> the one and only
<dz0ny_> tko da letos ne bo verjetno nic vec
<CrazyLemon> my precious
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> po kozjanskem je blo baje prejsn teden polno gob
<dz0ny_> pa mal ga je ze polz pojedu
<dz0ny_> :)
<zdobersek> cist mal
<CrazyLemon> je pa lep!
<CrazyLemon> !g jezero klivnik
<Pepelka> Slike za poizvedbo jezero klivnik jezero klivnik
<zdobersek> naah
<CrazyLemon> evo tu sm bil
<zdobersek> ...
<zdobersek> v jezeru ni gob
<dz0ny_> .ddg jezero klivnik
<CrazyLemon> a si vidu zgoraj dokaz?
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rd-bistrica.si/jezero_klivnik.html
<Pepelka> Ribiška družina Bistrica - jezero Klivnik
<Pepelka> »Ribiška družina Bistrica iz Ilirske Bistrica upravlja in gospodari z celotnim porečjem reke Reke ter akumulacijskima jezeroma Mola in Klivnik. Vabljeni na ribolov v čudovito kraško naravo, vse od čudovitih Snežniških gozdov do skrivnostnih Škocjanskih jam!«
<dz0ny_> hm zakaj se ne sme z crvi lovit?
 * CrazyLemon skomigne
<dz0ny_> izumrtje dezevnikov mogoce
<dz0ny_> https://i.imgur.com/Pd8nrxX.gif
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LIAZWb9_si4
<Pepelka> Voyager Captures Sounds of Interstellar Space - YouTube
<Pepelka> »NASA's Voyager 1 spacecraft captured these sounds of interstellar space. Voyager 1's plasma wave instrument detected the vibrations of dense interstellar pla...«
<CrazyLemon> they are out there!
<dz0ny_> it's only one ...
<CrazyLemon> http://www.bicikel.com/forum/13335/lepa_tura.html#lastComment
<Pepelka> Lepa tura | Forum | Bicikel.com
<Pepelka> »Opis strani ...«
<CrazyLemon> matr kje jih folk najde
<zdobersek> po stajerskem!
<CrazyLemon> zakaj jih ti pol nisi nabral?
<zdobersek> ... ker so na drugem koncu Stajerske?
<rwnd> živjo
<rwnd> ve kdo za kakšen GUI testing tool, ki deluje na lxde?
<rwnd> ldtp deluje zgolj na kde in gnome
<marko-_-> hm
<rwnd> xpresser bi mogoče bila solidna alternativa, vendar mi ni všeč, da je najprej potrebno narediti screenshote elementov, ki jih želiš testirati
<rwnd> takisto sikuli
<dz0ny_> lol vsaj jezike so mel not https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-rKit8GUk2ZI/UjScmAR-aFI/AAAAAAAAHrE/2-9ADTahvh0/s912/DSCN3420.JPG
<dz0ny_> lxde je za enkrat se gtk
<dz0ny_> mock events?
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Disable idle state  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40685/#p40685
<rwnd> dz~ny: kaj pa je to? ne poznam...
<zdobersek> dz0ny_: bored much?
<dz0ny_> zdobersek: a?
<zdobersek> dz0ny_: cudno se mi zdi, da si do tiste fotogalerije prisu
<dz0ny_> .P
<dz0ny_> ja sem mislil da bo gobe kazal
<dz0ny_> pokazal*
<dz0ny_> pa jih ni bilo
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] snowman66: Re: Disable idle state  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40686/#p40686
<zdobersek> je pokazu ... druge vrste cvetlic
<dz0ny_> ha http://i.imgur.com/qOUmEOH.jpg
<zdobersek> SFW?
<CrazyLemon> nigga stop pretending
<CrazyLemon> like you care
<idioterna> niti priblizno ni sfw
<zdobersek> unless you work in the pr0n industry
<dz0ny_> it's not p0rn ffs
<zdobersek> ... as a recruiter
<idioterna> ne tut v porn industry je unsafe
<idioterna> look at all the sharp bits
<zdobersek> odvisno od zanra ...
<dz0ny_> tist je photoshopano gor :)
<zdobersek> al pa iz stiropora nareto
<CrazyLemon> a so joški tudi photoshopani gor?
 * dz0ny_ ne gleda taksnega p0rn
<CrazyLemon> če so..bom razočaran
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: zbriš .jph
<dz0ny_> jpg*
<dz0ny_> pa maš cel album
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ hm? zbrišem pa imam cel album?
<zdobersek> in teh url
<CrazyLemon> aja
<zdobersek> mhm
<CrazyLemon> i'm new in this world of imgur titties
<dz0ny_> http://i.imgur.com/MlDH41R.jpg just for you
<dz0ny_> ta je sfw :P
<dz0ny_> ni ostrih predmetov
<CrazyLemon> well those are impressive !
<zdobersek> .plosk
<breza> Chapeau! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TAryFIuRxmQ
<dz0ny_> http://www.motherjones.com/politics/2013/08/eric-schlosser-command-control-excerpt-nuclear-weapons
<Pepelka> A Sneak Peek at Eric Schlosser's Terrifying New Book on Nuclear Weapons | Mother Jones
<Pepelka> »His six-year investigation of America's mishaps and near-misses will scare the daylights out of you.«
<idioterna> it doesn't
<idioterna> i did my astronomy homework
<zdobersek> I didn't, but there's no daylights here either.
<dz0ny_> http://imgur.com/LeKH9s1.jpg
<zdobersek> fish on a stick?
<zdobersek> v cem je poanta reke?
<idioterna> *aliens*
<dz0ny_> :P
<dz0ny_> damm tist članek ravno zanimiv rata
<dz0ny_> pa moraš nehat brat
<idioterna> zakaj?
<dz0ny_> preview...
<dz0ny_> drugace ce je komu dolgcas http://www.damninteresting.com/
<Pepelka> Damn Interesting • A collection of legitimately fascinating information culled from the past, present, and anticipated future.
<Pepelka> »A repository of interesting articles discussing the past, present, and (anticipated) future.«
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ kupi knjigo :)
<dz0ny_> ne mroes se
<dz0ny_> 17 september
<CrazyLemon> in ja se strinjam.. zelo dobra knjiga vsaj sodeč po tem odseku ki je not :)
<CrazyLemon> "this is not good" but it sounds like it is! :D
<CrazyLemon> matr..ravno ko rata zanimivo
<dz0ny_> par clankov :
<dz0ny_> http://www.damninteresting.com/the-most-powerful-bomb-ever-constructed/
<dz0ny_> http://www.damninteresting.com/the-vela-incident/
<Pepelka> The Most Powerful Bomb Ever Constructed • Damn Interesting
<Pepelka> »On October 30, 1961, the most powerful weapon ever constructed by mankind was exploded over the island of Novaya Zemlya in the Arctic Sea. The device was c«
<Pepelka> The Vela Incident • Damn Interesting
<Pepelka> »On 22 September 1979, sometime around 3:00am local time, a US Atomic Energy Detection System satellite recorded a pattern of intense flashes in a remote po«
<dz0ny_> ne najdem pa tistega ko so po pomoti dali jedrsko na letalo, pol so morali pa odvrč v eno močvirje
<idioterna> "using off-the-shelf nuclear weapon components."
<idioterna> sm isku u supernovi pa leklerku pa nimajo
<idioterna> a morm u hofer?
<CrazyLemon> ne bod silly
<CrazyLemon> obi ima
<CrazyLemon> hofer .. svašta
<idioterna> aja obi hm
<idioterna> hvala!
<dz0ny_> http://www.arktimes.com/ArkansasBlog/archives/2013/05/26/coming-behind-the-scenes-account-of-1980-titan-missile-accident-in-damascus-ark
<Pepelka> Coming: Behind-the-scenes account of 1980 Titan missile accident in Damascus, Ark. | Arkansas Blog
<Pepelka> »This sounds worth looking for:«
<lynxlynxlynx> dz0ny_: a uno, k'jo je pol en mornar najdu?
<dz0ny_> hm ne spomnim se
<dz0ny_> mislim da ejo kje je sam je pregloboko da bi jo skopal
<CrazyLemon> močvirje pa mornar ne gresta skupi
<CrazyLemon> http://www.amazon.com/Command-Control-Damascus-Accident-Illusion/dp/1594202273
<Pepelka> Command and Control: Nuclear Weapons, the Damascus Accident, and the Illusion of Safety: Eric Schlosser: 9781594202278: Amazon.com: Books
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ ^
<Pepelka> »Command and Control: Nuclear Weapons, the Damascus Accident, and the Illusion of Safety [Eric Schlosser] on Amazon.com. *FREE* super saver shipping on qualifying offers. <div> <u> <b>New York Times Book Review</b></i></u> <b>“Disquieting but riveting… fascinating… Schlosser’s readers (and he deserves a great many) will be struck by how frequently the people he cites attribute the absence of accidental explosions and nuclear war to divine inter
<CrazyLemon> hardcover stane manj kot kindle edition - da faq?
<dz0ny_> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1961_Goldsboro_B-52_crash
<Pepelka> 1961 Goldsboro B-52 crash - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<dz0ny_> cl poglej si na goodreads
<dz0ny_> al pa bookdepository
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ kaj pa?
<msevphone> Jou folk wassup
<msevphone> A mi predlagate ksn cheap dongle k bo delou? :)
<msevphone> Wifi
<CrazyLemon> js mam enga belkinovga nekje v hiši
<CrazyLemon> nazadnje je delal
<CrazyLemon> !forum belkin usb
<Pepelka> Wifi usb ključek (Stran 1) - Težave s strojno opremo - Ubuntu.si forum http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4081/
<msevphone> A namigujes d ga prodas
<CrazyLemon> ne namigujem.. imaš na forum linku model ki ga imam
<CrazyLemon> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported#By_Manufacturer
<Pepelka> WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<CrazyLemon> tu maš tudi dosti tega
<msevphone> Mja sam ni sorted by price
<CrazyLemon> najdeš enega ki dela out of the box
<CrazyLemon> in prečekiraš ceno
<CrazyLemon> če ti ustreza ga kupiš..če ne poiščeš drugega
<CrazyLemon> http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/516uvy7AdsL.jpg
<CrazyLemon> haha.. 802.11g IS FASTER than 802.11b
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> yes..its that old :D
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek tale je zate
<CrazyLemon> for sure
<CrazyLemon> http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/omate/omate-truesmart-water-resistant-standalone-smartwa?ref=search
<Pepelka> Omate TrueSmart: Water-resistant standalone Smartwatch 2.0 by Omate — Kickstarter
<Pepelka> »Omate® TrueSmart™ truly standalone water-resistant smartwatch, works independently from and with all smartphones. 3G, Voice & Gestures!«
<dz0ny_> CL kaj se gleda?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ ta kickstarter video
<CrazyLemon> zgoraj
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ne, tud med plavanjem ne nosim ure.
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ si gledal this is the end?
<zdobersek> YYEEAAAAAHHH THIIIIS IIIIIISSSS THEEE EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEENNNNNDD
<msevphone> Limona unga linka iz tvojga posta negre odpret
<zdobersek> oooofff tthHHHHEEEEE WWWWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDD
<zdobersek> .yt muse apocalypse please
<breza> Muse- Apocalypse Please(4 minute) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YFrl01aPPkA ♥3,212 ▶981,745
<CrazyLemon> msevphone sem opazu ja
<CrazyLemon> msevphone tale je http://www.amazon.com/F5D7050-Wireless-802-11g-Network-Adapter/dp/B0002HA7FY
<Pepelka> Amazon.com : BELKIN F5D7050 Wireless 802.11g USB Network Adapter : Electronics
<Pepelka> »Amazon.com : BELKIN F5D7050 Wireless 802.11g USB Network Adapter : Electronics«
<msevphone> Zakon pocen je, edin velk je
<msevphone> Rajs bi ksnga mini
<CrazyLemon> seveda je poceni.. če je že v letih :)
<msevphone> A poznas se ksnga tazga sam da je mali
<CrazyLemon> http://www.edimax.com/en/support_detail.php?pd_id=347&pl1_id=1&pl2_id= msevphone
<Pepelka> ::: EDIMAX Technology :::
<Pepelka> »Edimax Wireless network equipments for small business and home users. http://www.edimax.com. Our vast and comprehensive product line fulfills all connectivity needs, whatever the network architecture or application requirements are. Our products are distinguished by their cost-effectiveness and clear support and warranty conditions. The complete products range consists of Wireless solutions (802.11n/802.11g), Print Server solutions, xDSL Router sol
<CrazyLemon> tale ima tudi linux driver
<CrazyLemon> kot vidiš spodaj
<CrazyLemon> pa mini je
<msevphone> Kul
<CrazyLemon> http://www.linux-hardware-guide.com/2012-10-07-edimax-ew-7811un-wireless-usb-150-mbits-802-11n
<Pepelka> EDIMAX EW-7811UN Wireless (USB, 150 Mbit/s, 802.11n) | Linux Hardware Guide.com
<msevphone> Pa tut pocen je
<msevphone> Nice find
<CrazyLemon> spodaj pa imaš 'similar'
<msevphone> Tnx
<CrazyLemon> kjer je netgear micro usb adapter
<CrazyLemon> drugič boš sam iskal! :)
<CrazyLemon> http://www.enaa.com/oddelki/racunalnistvo/izd_3258_etekhfkohpb4_edimax_ew-7811un_brezzicna_mrezna_kartica__802_11b_g_n
<CrazyLemon> evo Å¡e zadnji link
<Pepelka> Edimax EW-7811UN brez�i�na mre�na kartica, 802.11b/g/n, 150Mpbs,
<Pepelka> »Edimax EW-7811UN brez�i�na mre�na kartica, 802.11b/g/n, 150Mpbs, nano USB - EW-7811UN lahko najugodneje kupite na EnaA.com. Sodoben prijazen nakup Edimax EW-7811UN brez�i�na mre�na kartica, 802.11b/g/n, 150Mpbs, nano USB - EW-7811UN. Zagotovljena hitra in zanesljiva dostava na va� naslov.«
<msevphone> Dobra limona
<msevphone> Tnx again. Brb baterija.se bo spraznla
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 a ti je kaj mornar odgovoril?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ alert alert
<CrazyLemon> "Unknown" artist
<CrazyLemon> no zdaj je drug komad
<sasa84> oj CrazyLemon
<sasa84> danes sem mu odpisala
<sasa84> me ni bilo doma...oz zlo Å¡voh :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 sej vsi vemo da si nonstop na telefonu..tko da to da te ni bilo doma je slab izgovor
<CrazyLemon> :>
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek !!!
<CrazyLemon> http://www.bicikel.com/katalog/632/ultimatum_za_prosti_cas.html
<Pepelka> Rudy Project - Ultimatum za prosti čas | Katalog | Bicikel.com
<CrazyLemon> !
<Pepelka> »Opis strani ...«
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, fb in gtalk mam res skoz vžgan an fonu :)
<CrazyLemon> weirdo :)
<sasa84> zdj pa šibam pančat...jutr bm spet okol :P
 * sasa84 pomaha ko jovanka
<sasa84> nočko CrazyLemon
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] šuštica: Re: Dual boot ne deluje  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40687/#p40687
<yang> kaj ze vsi spite ?
<yang> :)
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/batch/vueltaskelta
<idioterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ZSJ1qKdadE
<Pepelka> Ljubljana - Semič - Ljubljana - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Lunch ride on a nice day.«
<yang> idioterna: ti kar malo zavidam, vedno tako uzivas na biciklu
<idioterna> kko ves da uzivam
<idioterna> mogoce mi je pa muka!
<yang> idioterna: ti bi lahk prispevke za Tednik snemal o zjebanih cestah
<yang> idioterna: ma ce bi ti bila muka, bi ze zdavnaj odnehal
<yang> idioterna: prevsem se mi zdi fino, da vedno najdes cas za bicikelj
<yang> poleg vseh obveznosti
<yang> jaz bi si moral najdt neko tako aktivnost, da jo lahko pocnem kadarkoli, ker necesa organiziranega se ne morem udelezevati
<yang> mogoce bi res probal naslednje leto s kako specialko, ker s to lahko grem od doma, nekam dalj
<yang> MTB je malo kompliciran, mors do gmajne prvo pridt
<yang> a ti sploh gres kaj na MTB
<idioterna> ni treba, tut po asfaltu se loh z njim peles
<idioterna> ja celo zimo sem na MTB
<yang> mah po asfaltu je muka MTB k gre pocasi
<idioterna> zakaj je pa to muka
<yang> mah nikamor ne prides
<idioterna> bl prtisnes pa gre hitrej
<yang> vcas sem sel se s cestnim iz bezigrada gor do gameljn, pa naprej cez tacen po nemski nazaj
<yang> nevem morda enih 15 km
<yang> to sem sel parkrat dokler mi ga niso ukradli
<tinkster> "dokler mi ga niso ukradli" == "as long as they didn't steal it from me"?
<yang> kdo's pa ti ?
<tinkster> Jas sem andrej
<yang> me vesli
<yang> me veseli
<tinkster> Slovenski ex-pat
<tinkster> Trajam se spomniti Slovnescine
<yang> Slovenian is not your primary language ?
<tinkster> Odselili smo se kod sem bil 4 leta star
<yang> ah ok
<tinkster> It used to be
<tinkster> Just havne't used it in forever
<yang> where did you live in the meantime ?
<tinkster> New Zealand
<yang> and now you're back ?
<tinkster> Nope
<tinkster> Still in NZ - just trying to remember
<yang> ok
<tinkster> Or, should I say, not loose it alltogether
<yang> ok, NZ has different timezone, its past midnight here, and I am tired and going to bed
<tinkster> dokler is one of those funny words ...
<tinkster> Dobro spi, lahko noc! :)
<yang> lahko noc !
<yang> "dokler mi ga niso ukradli" == "as long as they didn't steal  it from me"?
<yang> that's correct
<CrazyLemon> that is.. but this isnt <tinkster> Jas sem andrej      jas = jaZ
<CrazyLemon> <tinkster> Trajam se spomniti Slovnescine ... trajam? poskušam maybe?
<CrazyLemon> thats it for tonight :D
<CrazyLemon> <yang> mah po asfaltu je muka MTB k gre pocasi
<CrazyLemon> js se nonstop vozim z njim po asfaltu
<idioterna> lose it.
<idioterna> trying not to lose it.
<idioterna> altogether is spelled with a single l
<idioterna> trajam je pomoje mislu trudim
<tinkster> Heh
<tinkster> hvala lepa idioterna
<tinkster> I never said my English was great :D
<idioterna> sorry :)
<idioterna> it's the gramer nazzi trying to get out
<CrazyLemon> its not trying..he's overcoming
<CrazyLemon> ln
#ubuntu-si 2014-09-08
<napsy> dan
<zdobersek> hoi
<idioterna> zdravo
<idioterna> zdobersek: http://bou.si/pic/z-menu.jpg
<idioterna> sm ti zanc pozabu pejstnt
<zdobersek> chef na desni?
<idioterna> ja
<zdobersek> to maste v pisarni stedilnik in pecico, al prnese ze pripravljeno?
<dz0ny_> roštilj odzuni :>
<dz0ny_> pa po kvasovkah diši tam konstantno
<Sky[x]> njami :d
<Sky[x]> zdobersek, tam jim skuha se nikoli nisi bil pri njih ?
<zdobersek> Sky[x]: nope
<Sky[x]> le pejdi enkrat pogledat sej majo dostkrat kaksen event tam
<zdobersek> ce bo le kej za jest
<Sky[x]> hehe :D
<Sky[x]> ze dost da vids pisarno in ce bi blo vec takih pisarn/firm bi blo tud fajn :)
<zdobersek> nekdo bi pa rad delal na zemanti ...
<Sky[x]> ce bi rad delal tam jim poslji :)
<Sky[x]> jst verjamem da so dost odprti za vse opcije
<zdobersek> afaik jim gre zdejle bolj na trdo
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<zdobersek> run!
<sasa84> i did zdobersek, i did!!! :)
<sasa84> zdej lohk kofe skuhaš zdobersek <:O~
<zdobersek> sasa84: ze dolg nisva!
<zdobersek> vcerej sem razmislju
<Sky[x]> lol :D
<sasa84> res nisva že dolg zdobersek ...
<idioterna> zdobersek: oboje ubistvu
<slax0r> jutro
<sasa84> oj slax0r
<sasa84> juhu idioterna ;)
<idioterna> zivjo
<Sky[x]> p
<Sky[x]> lp
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] primo: Re: Ati radeon 9200 in Lubuntu ?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42117/#p42117
<Pepelka90>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Recent Update Broke Ubuntu Desktop On Some Nvidia Optimus Laptops [Fix]  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/lsdBWbeAu4Q/recent-update-broke-ubuntu-desktop-on.html
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] primo: Re: [rešeno] [Lubuntu 14.04] skype ne predvaja zvoka ?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42118/#p42118
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: kje si :P
<yang> sasa84: a ti kej beres ?
<sasa84> am yang... npr. kaj?
<sasa84> že to, da še študiram in pišem... predpostavljam, da tud kej preberem ;)
<sasa84> vmes se pa najde cajt še za kakšno leposlovje :)
<idioterna> a si ze prebrala 50 shades of grey
<yang> sasa84: ma neki me zanima pr Cobiss bazah
<yang> ce obvladas to spletno iskanje kaj bolje kot jaz
<yang> znam vnesti kljucno besedo, pa izbral sem izbrano knjiznico
<sasa84> idioterna: nope...je boljš literatura kt 50 shades of grey :P
<yang> ampak mi ne sortira zadetkov po tejh knjiznici
<sasa84> yang: dej tam "razvrstitev po"
<sasa84> pa izbereš
<yang> hm
<yang> razvrstitev po "dostopnost zaloge" ?
<yang> al kaj
<idioterna> sasa84: pohvalno
<yang> ne pise "po njiznicah"
<yang> pod nastavitve sem vnesel ime knjiznice
<yang> pa naj bi slo v cookie
<sasa84> yang: izbral si knjinico in ključno besedo?
<yang> ampak se vedno mi isce po VSEH knjiznicah
<sasa84> aja
<sasa84> http://www.cobiss.si/scripts/cobiss?ukaz=getid&lani=si
<jabuk> COBISS/OPAC
<sasa84> kle vnes ime knjižnice
<sasa84> pol pa dej tam iskanje po ključni besedi
<yang> aha hvala !
<sasa84> ;)
<sasa84> *cobiss master"
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> yang: jaz kr neki cajta preživim na cobissu in drugih spletnih bukvarnicah :P
<sasa84> narava dela :P
<yang> :)
<sasa84> yang: če še kej ne vem...pa vpraš
 * sasa84 is available
<sasa84> ^^
<dz0ny_> lol to ma tolk kontekstov zdej :>
<sasa84> dz0ny_: tišina no :P
<sasa84> tekst je razumljiv sam prek konteksta :P
<dz0ny_> uu vceri sem te hotle vprašat neki
<sasa84> text-kontext...eno izmed poglavij moje disertacije :P
<sasa84> povej dz0ny_;)
 * sasa84 je na razpolago
<dz0ny_> k sm prlimu tist IS video od vice
<dz0ny_> a rimsko pravo si lahko sam razlagaš?
<sasa84> IS (beri:norci iz iraka?)
<dz0ny_> oz obstaja več interpretacij in ali so dovoljene
<dz0ny_> jp
<dz0ny_> tisti :D
<sasa84> dz0ny_: rimsko pravo al cerkveno (kanonsko) pravo?
<dz0ny_> cerkveno
<dz0ny_> pace prov razumem to ureja sam odnos struje
<sasa84> am... obstaja zakonik a ne (ena taka debela bukva) in zakoni so večinoma napisani tko, da so razumljivi na prvo žogo (recimo...)
<dz0ny_> ne vernikov. ali se motim?
<sasa84> v primeru kakšnih interpretacij...  pa se potem gleda kakšna je praksa oz. kaj pove rimska rota (rimska rota je neke vrste cerkveno ustavno sodišče)
<sasa84> cerkveno pravo velja sam za vernike
<dz0ny_> kaj so pa kazni?
<sasa84> ta zakonik, ki ga ima katol. cerkev, ne velja za vzhodne kristjane, ki so katoliki (oni mao svojo disciplino)
<sasa84> kazni so tud... najhujša cerkvea kazen je ekskomunikacija (po domače: fliknejo te iz cerkve in nimaš več nobenih pravic - recimo, da bi prejemal zaktamente, bil krščansko pokopan...)
<dz0ny_> ok, torej fizičnih in neposrednih materialnih kazni ni?
<dz0ny_> btw https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AUjHb4C7b94 ce nis vidal tam od 15m naprej je bl "zanimivo"
<dz0ny_> k majo razne izpade k so nam cudni
<sasa84> kazen je lohk tud taka, d se ti odvzame službo, privilegije, prepoved bivanja v določenem kraju... to o kao zadostilne kazni
<dz0ny_> sasa84: wow
<dz0ny_>  prepoved bivanja v določenem kraj se mi zdi sumljiva
<sasa84> npr., če nekemu kanoniku, ki ima beneficiat-mu pripada (beri: recimo eno bajto v lj, ki jo oddaja za najemnine in kao s tem služi keš)... bi se mu jo lohk odvzel, če bi blo nevem kaj
<sasa84> dz0ny_: recimo, da sta neki tazga dobila stres pa turnšek, še prej uran
<dz0ny_> mhm :) pa lokalni župnik
<sasa84> evo ja :)
<dz0ny_> kdo pa enforca to
<dz0ny_> a to te pridejo švicarski vojaki prepričat, če nočeš it?
<yang> ja, ce nadlegujes male otroke, te recimo premestijo v drug kraj
<sasa84> za kšne "ne tok hude", je lohk krajevni škof (pač tist, k je šefe...ki ima vodstveno oblast), drugač pol naprej pa rim
<yang> huda kazen
<sasa84> yang: zdej par let je tko, da je ob najmanjšem sumu treba morebitne pedofile dat nekam na sabo (beri: en samostan) :)
<sasa84> samo*
<yang> kastrirat
<sasa84> pravm...to je zdej par let, da je rim zaukazal, da je treba kšnga tazga takoj odstavt in dat nekam, kjer nima stika z otroki
<sasa84> sej to je blo tud prej, sam... par let nazaj, je pršou pa iz rima hud befehl, ker je štala s tole pedofilijo
<dz0ny_> sasa84: sam to pomen da oni ne bodo tega prijavil civilni oblasti?
<dz0ny_> ker so ga že kaznoval?
<dz0ny_> in ne moreš bit vakrat kaznovan za isto zadevo?
<sasa84> 1x so to razlagal... če je zagrožena kazen več kt 5 let, se mi zdi d morš prjavt
<sasa84> a ni neki tazga?
<yang> sasa84: ja ampak va takem primeru za duhovnike velja kanonsko pravo, po civilnem pravu jim kao ne sodijo, ker bi v tem primeru sli najmanj v zapor
<yang> vcasih so jih samo premescali, ko so prisli na slab glas in zgodba se je samo ponavljala
<dz0ny_> sasa84: v vsakem primeru moraš prijavit imho
<sasa84> cerkev mora upoštevat tud civilno pravo... se mi zdi, da je ena meja, ko morš ti zadevo prjavt, srugač si tud sam kazensko odgovoren
<yang> sasa84: ceprav tud duhovniki so drzavljani tako kot vsi ostali, in po neki meri so lahko sojeni po regularnem sodnem sistemu
<yang> ne vem pa kje je dejansko ta meja oz. za katere prestopke
<dz0ny_> sasa84: a veš zakaj ima islam tolk različnih interpretacij osnovnih pravil?
<sasa84> dz0ny_: recimo, da se gre po podobnem principu - če te vidm, da si ukradu tipkovnco v bigbangu, nism kazensko odgovorna, da te prjavm (na nek način je to bl moralna obveza)...če pa vidm, da si zaštihal svojo sosedo, sem te pa dolžna prjavt, ker sem lohk sama kazensko preganjana, ker te nism prjavla
<sasa84> mislm da je ena meja (ne vem kolk le zagrožena zaporna kazen), kjer mora cerkev prjavt zadevo
<sasa84> to sem 1x brala...sem že mal pozabla, tko da se opravičujem, če sem kej pobluzila :)
<sasa84> dz0ny_: islam je tud zelo razcepljen na različne skupine, zato je tud tolk interpretacij... pač, neki podobnga je tud v krščanstvu :)
<yang> radikalni islam se je zacel po letu 1980
<yang> dobro je napisano v knjigi osama bin laden - in mednarodni terorizem (pohly, duran)
<sasa84> ps: dz0ny_:  cerkveno pravo ima kazni, ki niso take kt civilne (tud lovci te ne morjo kr ustrelt al pa zapret, ampak te npr. fliknejo ven iz lovske družine) :)
<yang> finta je pa v tem, da so zaceli interpretirati ta radikalni islam kot nacelo svete vojne dzihada kot eno temeljnih nacel islama (v bistvu pa so ga takrat dodali noter za nemene vojskovanja)
<sasa84> večina muslimanov džihad jemlje kot... nekaj podobnega kot krščanstvo z evangelizacijo
<sasa84> čiste duhovne osnove
<dz0ny_> ja to je fascinantno
<dz0ny_> why?
<slax0r> o.O
<slax0r> is this #religion-si? :D
<yang> sasa84: en vplivni "slepi" imam/mula iz egipta se je spomnil tega nacela dzihada oz. je zacel koran tako interpretirati, da je rekel, da je to ze od nekdaj sestavni del korana, kar so pa zgodovinarji ovrgli
<yang> in ta isiti imam je bil povezan z bin ladnom
<sasa84> dz0ny_: why why? :)
<sasa84> slax0r: ob popoldnevih imamo bolj globlje pogovore :P
<slax0r> vidim :)
<slax0r> cist mimgrede sm preklopu sem
<slax0r> in WALL OF TEXT
<slax0r> :D
<sasa84> pridruži se v našem debatnem krožku ubuntu-si on religion!
<sasa84> našemu*
<yang> se idioterna lahk kej pove o tem
<sasa84> dz0ny_: včer sem spisala prvi tožbeni spis za cerkveno sodišče :P a sem pridna? :P
<dz0ny_> lol
<slax0r> sasa84: I'll pass
<sasa84> :D
<slax0r> ne da se ne slis zanimiv
<slax0r> sam mam delo :)
<sasa84> ah :P
<yang> sasa84: a si sprobala "bliznjico" do sluzbe ?
<yang> casovno se morda bolj izide, po kilometrih pa je dalj
<sasa84> yang: ne še... ker sem katoliš, sem defakto konzervativna in grem zmer v moste čez trnovo :P
<yang> haha ok
<sasa84> ;)
<yang> ma dobro zdaj se tudi iz trnovega hitreje pride
<yang> odkar je most cez ljubljanico direktno iz roske
<yang> prej si moral pa "okol"
<yang> mimo vrazovega trga ali preko kodeljevega
<LorD_DDooM> Razen če greš s kolesom, poj ti oni most nič ne pomaga :P
<yang> aja
<yang> pa res, tm splohni kolesarske, se plocni kje omejen
<yang> se plocnik je omejen
<yang> pes nisem sel se nikoli cez
<yang> samo z avtom
<slax0r> o LorD_DDooM :)
<sasa84> oooo LorD_DDooM
<sasa84> !!!
<slax0r> ja ok, saj si glasnejsa kt js :P
<sasa84> slax0r: ti maš puncco, pust mojga lorda pr men
<slax0r> sj ga ne bom naskocu, lol
<LorD_DDooM> sup  guys
<sasa84> ja kaj pa vem...sej vidš kam pele ta svet O_o
<slax0r> pa kolk vem je zdobersek tvoj, al mas kr use? :)
<LorD_DDooM> slax0r: RIP MWO :(
<slax0r> LorD_DDooM: why? :(
<zdobersek> jst sem od vseh
<LorD_DDooM> danes bodo announcal nov špil, pa transfer večine senior developer k temu špilu... tko da soft death
<slax0r> LorD_DDooM: link plz
<slax0r> a se sploh je ksn pameten BTU spil k se dejansko kaj igra :/
<LorD_DDooM> http://www.reddit.com/r/OutreachHPG/comments/2flgq0/piranhas_next_game/
<jabuk> Piranha's next game : OutreachHPG
<jabuk> http://www.auniversetoexplore.com/
<yang> https://commons.wikimedia.org/w/index.php?title=File%3ACheetahs_on_the_Edge_(Director%27s_Cut).ogv
<jabuk> File:Cheetahs on the Edge (Director's Cut).ogv - Wikimedia Commons
<napsy> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BUREX8aFbMs
<jabuk> Volcano Eruption in Papua New Guinea - YouTube
<jabuk> The eruption of Mount Tavurvur volcano on August 29th, 2014. Captured by Phil McNamara. For licensing/usage please contact: licensing(at)jukinmediadotcom
<idioterna> joj ful ste enih neumnosti napisal, ne vem ce se mi da
<yang> tablico bi rad kkupil
<yang> verjetno kaj ugodnega preko ceneje.si
<idioterna> why?
<yang> studiram al bi dal natisniti na papir ali raje kupim kar tablico , cenovno se skoraj bolj izplaca tablico
<idioterna> sej skos hodis v avstrijo
<yang> ma ja pa ne bom sel samo zaradi 100 eur v avstrijo
<idioterna> pejt v avstrijo na izlet
<idioterna> pa kupi tablico po poti
<yang> ja to bi lahk su
<yang> mogoce pa res, potem v naslednjem tednu
<yang> ceprav low cost tablice so priblizno enakih cen pri nas
<Pepelka90>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Jelly Conky Adds Simple, Stylish Stats To Your Linux Desktop  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/pvz5CpI-pKs/jelly-conky-for-linux-desktop
<Pepelka90>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Pidgin Unity Integration Returns in Ubuntu 14.10  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/S6oCC_OaoyE/pidgin-unity-integration-returns-ubuntu-14-10
<idioterna> ja pa kupi high cost tablico
<idioterna> da bos vec prihranil
<yang> ?
<yang> aja
<yang> pri tistih se prihrani ja
<yang> samo se mi ne zdi smiselno zapravljati vec kto je potrebno
<yang> ker sem malo racunal
<yang> ce dam natisniti 500 strani
<yang> je cca. 40 eur
<yang> ce pa dobim tablico za pod 100 eur
<yang> se ze bolj izplaca
<yang> drugace pa sploh ni poceni tablic na e-tec.at kjer jaz ponavadi kupujem
<zdobersek> kul? http://www.24ur.com/novice/slovenija/cerar-bo-razkril-dokoncen-seznam-kandidatov-za-ministre.html
<slax0r> LorD_DDooM: potem je pa MWO itak doomed -.-
<LorD_DDooM> Saj to da je money grab se je vedelo že dolgo
<idioterna> a je se ksn drug vir
<idioterna> 24ur nocem odpirat :\
<Pepelka90>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Dual Boot: Fix Time Differences Between Ubuntu And Windows  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/jEMCzcMzu9E/dual-boot-fix-time-differences-between.html
<CrazyLemon> .stran www.telekom.si
<jabuk> www.telekom.si je dosegljiva!
<CrazyLemon> ne pri meni!
<CrazyLemon> ffs!
<CrazyLemon> The server is busy now. Try again later
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 !
<CrazyLemon> tv ne dela!
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: !!!
<sasa84> o ti Å¡it!
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: a telefon ti dela? mogoče je kej povezan :P
<Sky[x]> lol
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ne vem..ne uporabljam!
<Pepelka90>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: SelekTOR: Tor GUI With Country Exit Node Selection, Useful To Bypass Country Restrictions For Various Websites  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/Rme27SbZSp8/selektor-tor-gui-with-country-exit-node.html
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: Vuelta na Eurosportu, zakljucni klanec
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: https://vine.co/v/OzhthhFEUO9
<zdobersek> https://vine.co/v/Ozht1ipTZET
<jabuk> 2 ciclistas se pegan en medio de una carrera!!! Increíble!!! @elmaillotverde
<zdobersek> ping
<jabuk> zdobersek: pong
<zdobersek> ping
<jabuk> zdobersek: pong
<yang> https://fsf.org/news/fsf-and-debian-join-forces-to-help-free-software-users-find-the-hardware-they-need
<jabuk> FSF and Debian join forces to help free software users find the hardware they need — Free Software Foundation — working together for free software
<yang> http://paste.debian.net/hidden/cab5490d/
<jabuk> Debian Pastezone
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] Archiver: Re: Izkušnje z Ubuntu Touch  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42119/#p42119
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] Archiver: Re: Izkušnje z Ubuntu Touch  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42120/#p42120
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Ati radeon 9200 in Lubuntu ?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42121/#p42121
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kdo se je tepu
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: suhci
<CrazyLemon> mene je danes vščipnilo v hrbtu pa sem vseeno šel na kolo! to je predanost ane zdobersek !
<CrazyLemon> :))
<zdobersek> no pain no gain
<CrazyLemon> little pain little gain
<zdobersek> little gain on little gain => big gain
<CrazyLemon> little pain on little pain -> lots of pain
<zdobersek> => gaingaingain
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Izkušnje z Ubuntu Touch  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42122/#p42122
<sasa84> juhu
<sasa84> šibam kr pančkat ;)
<sasa84> pridkani bodte ;)
<sasa84> nočka :)
#ubuntu-si 2014-09-09
<napsy_> dan
<slax0r> jutro
<napsy> dan
<yang> je kdo doma blizu kranja ?
<idioterna> okol 80k ljudi
<yang> mislim kdo od tule
<yang> oz kar me zanima je
<idioterna> jsm manj k eno uro stran
<yang> https://www.gsracunalniki.com/ ce tejle zares obstajajo
<jabuk> Ni opisa
<yang> ce je ze kdo narocal od tam
<idioterna> sej mas street view
<yang> zgleda da so registrirani in vse
<yang> https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpa1/v/t1.0-9/10494612_10152434080450817_6991775776506824951_n.jpg?oh=4010604ca80b0f27a9545452278ff712&oe=549AFFDD&__gda__=1422863819_4dd1c92c71410388c8435ef4fdb1ebfa
<jabuk> Ni opisa
<yang> no enkrat se bom oglasil prej pri njih predno bom narocil
<sasa84> juhu ;)
<sasa84> .plosk
<jabuk> http://i.imgur.com/Yih2Lcg.gif
<napsy> \o/
<sasa84> jou napsy;)
<yang> poslusajte radio slo 1 - 91.8 mhz
<idioterna> cpu MHz         : 3456.523
<idioterna> ne morm.
<dz0ny_> :D
<zdobersek> hard-knock life
<zdobersek> ping
<jabuk> zdobersek: pong
<dz0ny_> sasa84: zate neki https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.jasmcole.wifisolver
<yang> idioterna: bom ti zrihtal posnetek iz arhiva
<yang> huh
<yang> While the FSF does not include Debian on this list because the Debian project provides a repository of nonfree software, the FSF does acknowledge that Debian's main repository, which by default is the only place packages come from, is completely free.
<yang> tole je pa good news
<yang> zgleda da bojo ditchal gnewsense koncno
<yang> k je bil z razvojem 4 let zadaj
<dz0ny_> .ddg gnewsense
<jabuk> gNewSense is a computer operating system based on Debian, and developed with sponsorship from the Free Software Foundation. Its goal is user-friendliness, but with all proprietary and non-free software removed. The Free Software Foundation considers gNewSense to be composed entirely of free software.
<jabuk> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/gNewSense
<yang> v bistvu je bil 99% debian
<yang> debian main
<yang> samo trennutno je gnewsense se vedno debian squeeze
<yang> in je bedarija pisati bug reporte, ki so bli ze reseni za wheezy izdajo, ker se tam se vedno pojavljajo
<zdobersek> jst koristim Debian!
<zdobersek> I am free!
<idioterna> FSF so cist prtegneni
<zdobersek> .gif colbert popcorn
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/LFlT04CTtrwc/giphy.gif
<yang> nocjo priznati debiana za FSF-compliant distribucijo ve celoti, ker imam non-free pool-e
<yang> https://fsf.org/news/fsf-and-debian-join-forces-to-help-free-software-users-find-the-hardware-they-need
<jabuk> FSF and Debian join forces to help free software users find the hardware they need — Free Software Foundation — working together for free software
<sasa84> dz0ny_: kul app, sam nimam kartice za nakup :P
<dz0ny_> sasa84: mja sem probal
<dz0ny_> pa ne dela ok
<dz0ny_> na mojemu telfonu
<sasa84> aha
<dz0ny_> sasa84: masš pusshbullet
<dz0ny_> ?
<sasa84> nope
<sasa84> to je tud app?
<napsy> ah ja
<dz0ny_> aj je kdo dd /dev/sda pognal ?
<dz0ny_> :)
<Sky[x]> LOL :D
<napsy> prav da rabi dodatne argumente
<zdobersek> priporocam.
<idioterna> dd if=/dev/sda si verjetn mislu?
<napsy> mislis of= ...?
<dz0ny_> ja k jamrate :)
<yang> jst sam if=/dev/zero poganjam
<napsy> pff, kok deterministicno
<dz0ny_> ja nicle manj zasedejo ne :>
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 22°C @09.09.2014 12:00 CEST.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 72%  pretežno jasno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:33:42, Kulminacija: 13:00:48, Sončni zahod: 19:27:54
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 12ur 54min 11s, Luna je v ščipu
<dz0ny_> .radar
<jabuk1> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk1> M 1.3 > 7.km  J od LITIJE @09/09/2014 14:10:46  https://maps.google.com/?q=46+N,+14.81+E
<Pepelka90>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Install Timekpr (Parental Control App) In Ubuntu 14.04  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/I-6RsbvnIjE/install-timekpr-parental-control-app-in.html
<zdobersek> .radar
<jabuk1> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<zdobersek> :'(
<idioterna> bearing down on you
<idioterna> zdej lahko na hitr se prletis cez trojane
<idioterna> tle je sonck
<CrazyLemon> pri meni tudi pri meni tudi!
<zdobersek> jebiste se vsi
<zdobersek> ma sem kretenalo, zakaj nisem dopoldne sel
<CrazyLemon> ker si lazy daisy
<zdobersek> na koncu pa sploh do sem ne bo prnesl hudica ...
<CrazyLemon> ne bo ne..kr pejt
<CrazyLemon> :>
<Sky[x]> baje da nekje ze dez pada
<Sky[x]> rosi*
<Sky[x]> po radiu pravjo tako :)
<Sky[x]> center
<CrazyLemon> oh ne mi o centru
<CrazyLemon> prosim te ne o centru
<CrazyLemon> ne vem a imajo samo 10 komadov ki jih vrtijo nonstop al je en tako obseden s temi komadi da jih vrti nonstop
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ... center Ljubljane?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ja! sam 10 komadov imajo v centru!
<CrazyLemon> obup!
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e nisi Å¡el??
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ne, ne hodim v LJ v takem vremenu
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek eh pussy..bi pa Å¡el zjutraj
<CrazyLemon> ni ga lepšega kot vonj po kebabu zjutraj ob 7.30
<zdobersek> ma koga farbas? 7:30? kdaj si nazadnje vstal pred osmo?
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6KLqH1b8nyk
<jabuk1> The Idiot's Guide to Smart People: Sports - YouTube
<jabuk1> Why smart people enjoy watching adults play games with balls. WATCH MORE Idiot's Guide: http://bit.ly/1fk8eIh SUBSCRIBE to Above Average Network: http://bit....
<yang> CrazyLemon: "Anica pri telefonu, a bi prosim zavrtel tist nov komad od XY, ki ste ga ze 5x danes, tako mi je vsec!"
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek lej..tko sem slišal ok????!?
<Sky[x]> jst klele skos mal menjam postaje :D
<yang> CrazyLemon: na obali imate boljse radijske postaje - Italjanske :)
<Sky[x]> http://www.lemon-radio.com/
<jabuk1> Lemon Radio
<jabuk1> Poslušaj slovenske in tuje radijske postaje preko spleta na Limona radiju.
<CrazyLemon> yang right :)
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] ffs..ne reklamirajo mojga pagea
<Sky[x]> pa sky.fm
<CrazyLemon> :/
<zdobersek> LEAVE LANCE ALONE
<yang> Se je glih danes en na radiu razburjal (poslusalec) kok mu prebijajo italjanski programi , da ne more poslusat Radio slovenija, pa pravi tehnik od RS, da Italjani ze desetletja ignorirajo ta medfrekvencni sporazum
<CrazyLemon> seveda..sej so italijani vendar
<CrazyLemon> kdo bo njim govoru kaj lahko pa kaj ne
<CrazyLemon> kdo?*!?!?!?
<yang> ;)
<zdobersek> vaffanculo!
<zdobersek> troia : slut, Slovenly women or whore
<zdobersek> wut
<yang> simona
<Pepelka90>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Easily Install The Latest golang Compiler, LiteIDE and Various Go-Related Tweaks In Ubuntu With A Script  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/38PlT3vcdpo/easily-install-latest-golang-compiler.html
<CrazyLemon> kdaj se začne appleov event?
<zdobersek> 10AM PT
<CrazyLemon> PDT
<zdobersek> T - 2:45
<zdobersek> T - 2:33
<CrazyLemon> T - 2:30
<zdobersek> a je kak non-iTunes prenos?
<CrazyLemon> ja
<CrazyLemon> na apple.com/live
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> T - 2:24
<zdobersek> koga farbas? Live streaming video requires Safari 5.1.10 or later on OS X v10.6.8 or later; Safari on iOS 6.0 or later. Streaming via Apple TV requires second- or third-generation Apple TV with software 6.2 or later.
<CrazyLemon> right
<CrazyLemon> uporabiš user agent changer
<CrazyLemon> pa je
<CrazyLemon> i guess :D
<zdobersek> bomo vidl
<zdobersek> ponavadi ti vrzejo quicktime plugin
<CrazyLemon> hm.. enkrat je bil stream tudi na kaj je že tist..ustream ?
<CrazyLemon> nekdo je prek tistega streamal
<CrazyLemon> .rt
<jabuk1> Trenutno se predvaja: Shura - Just Once
<zdobersek> dez!
<zdobersek> dez!
<zdobersek> uuuuuuuuu
<CrazyLemon> Å¡koda ker nisi Å¡el na kolo
<CrazyLemon> veš kok bi bil hiter danes
<CrazyLemon> ful!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek a si vidu?brambilla pa rovni sta Å¡la domov :)
<zdobersek> ti se hecas, ampak po mokrem mas manjsi rolling resistance
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: a dej bejz
<CrazyLemon> pa sam mal sta se pobožala
<zdobersek> baje da je se Rodriguez Deignana tepu
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/novice/gospodarstvo/2014/09/pizza_hut_namerava_vstopiti_tudi_na_slovenski_trg.aspx
<jabuk1> 	Pizza Hut namerava vstopiti tudi na slovenski trg | Gospodarstvo - Planet Siol.net
<jabuk1> Pizza Hut: Svetovna veriga picerij Pizza Hut namerava kmalu vstopiti na slovenski in hrvaški trg. V Sloveniji želi odpreti najmanj tri restavracije.
<idioterna> eno u supernovi eno na copovi pa eno u btc
<CrazyLemon> lol ja :D
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek T - 1:54
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: T - 1:34
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek T - 1:30
<CrazyLemon> (??)
<zdobersek> ??
<zdobersek> .radar
<jabuk1> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek delayed očitno
<zdobersek> T - 1:16 ...
<zdobersek> koga spet farbas?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek pri meni piše 1:25
<zdobersek> F5
<CrazyLemon> omg..they just change the time
<CrazyLemon> Vsem naročnikom na optiki smo promocijsko dvignili hitrost interneta SiOL na kar 100 Mb/s / 20 Mb/s. Promocijsko obdobje bo trajalo vse do konca januarja 2015.
<CrazyLemon> mofos
<yang> ?!
<yang> fajn
<yang> tko se pridobiva nove stranke
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: T - 0:21
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek T - soon!
<CrazyLemon> Sorry, your browser doesn’t support our live video stream.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ^
<CrazyLemon> :(
<zdobersek> :|
<CrazyLemon> meh
<CrazyLemon> effin apple
<zdobersek> T - 0:01
<idioterna> o
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek najdu stream?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: nope
<zdobersek> mam dva livestreama vzporedno
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek nimaš live streama imaš dva live coverage streama :)
<CrazyLemon> live coverage sux
<zdobersek> potejtos potatos
<zdobersek> whoa, iPhone
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] primo: Re: Ati radeon 9200 in Lubuntu ?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42123/#p42123
<CrazyLemon> meh
<CrazyLemon> kdo ma osx da zrihta url
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_
<CrazyLemon> ti maš ipad..thats good enough
<CrazyLemon> :)
<dz0ny_> http://www.apple.com/live/2014-sept-event/
<jabuk1> Apple - Live - September 2014 Special Event
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ ne ta url.. m3u8 pls :)
<dz0ny_> a boš v tist svoh hls vrgu?
<zdobersek> vlc
<CrazyLemon> what he said
<CrazyLemon> ampak tudi moj hls bi to lahk probu ja :D
<CrazyLemon> sam bi raje vidu nonjapanese stream :)
<sasa84> jou jou jou vajt nigaz!
 * sasa84 vpraša CrazyLemon, če ma že nov fon in zakaj ne
<dz0ny_> http://p.events-delivery.apple.com.edgesuite.net/14pijnadfpvkjnfvpijhabdfvpijbadfv09/refs/14oijhbaefvohi9_ipad_ref.mov
<jabuk1> Ni opisa
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 čakam!
<sasa84> kaj? sneg?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ugodno ceno za telefon ki ga iščem!
<CrazyLemon> :)
<dz0ny_> http://p.events-delivery.apple.com.edgesuite.net/14pijnadfpvkjnfvpijhabdfvpijbadfv09/m3u8/ipad_c_mvp.m3u8
<jabuk1> Ni opisa
<sasa84> a se da fon še kupt tko s kešen? al morš zmer met par € več na položnci?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 hm? :)
<sasa84> kešem*
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ spet japanese :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ne..js sm ga mislu z bonboni kupit ::D
<dz0ny_> dunno
<dz0ny_> to da men
<dz0ny_> english
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek so let me get this straight..its bigger, faster and stronger!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: and more expensive!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek whoa! i want it!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: povprasaj pri bratrancu!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek on ma sam staro petko
<idioterna> shut up and take my maxed out credit card!
<CrazyLemon> thats the true apple spirit
<CrazyLemon> wow.. 802.11ac! thats has never been done!
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Ati radeon 9200 in Lubuntu ?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42124/#p42124
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] primo: Re: Ati radeon 9200 in Lubuntu ?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42125/#p42125
<zdobersek> english stream!
<CrazyLemon> no stream for me :(
<CrazyLemon> drugač je bil pa on and off japanese
<CrazyLemon> mostly off
<zdobersek> do I pay with apples?
<CrazyLemon> gummy bears
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=999gLBK77ss
<jabuk1> Handheld Tesla Coil / Electro-Technic Products BD-10AS - YouTube
<jabuk1> No, it is not something from an adult bookstore, but a Electro-Technic Products model BD-10AS high frequency generator used for leak detection. It is also kn...
<CrazyLemon> one more thing??
<CrazyLemon> what can it be
<sasa84> ooo zdobersek
<zdobersek> .gif it's happening
<jabuk1> http://media.giphy.com/media/rl0FOxdz7CcxO/giphy.gif
<zdobersek> heyo sasa84
<CrazyLemon> .gif its fappening
<jabuk1> http://media.giphy.com/media/mdk8VySNAc7Uk/giphy.gif
<zdobersek> relevant gif!
<zdobersek> ugh
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek wow!
<CrazyLemon> what is this thing
<CrazyLemon> that has never been done
<zdobersek> it seems to measure time ...
<CrazyLemon> seriously? how can that be..thats so innovative
<CrazyLemon> an intimate way to connect from your wrist... so its a grinder device?
<zdobersek> and then you strap it to your hand, as if you would strap a saddle on a horse
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek well that makes it all clear
<CrazyLemon> they stole the mouse
<CrazyLemon> now they are stealing our time
<CrazyLemon> so appropriate
<zdobersek> "What we didn't do was take the iPhone and shrink the user interface and strap it on your wrist."
<zdobersek> OH SNAP
<CrazyLemon> right..home screen pa je full of icons
<CrazyLemon> just like.. hmm.. ios!
<zdobersek> I AM DISAPPOINT
<Sky[x]> a kdo gleda ?
<CrazyLemon> koga?
<CrazyLemon> js gledam v zdobersek
<zdobersek> js gledam v ogledalo
<CrazyLemon> see..you are not disappoint!
<CrazyLemon> "i'm gonna tap your ...2
<CrazyLemon> "*
<idioterna> kva to tapate neki
<idioterna> a magic the gathering spilate
<CrazyLemon> idioterna ne..iwatch mamo
<CrazyLemon> pa tappamo
<CrazyLemon> difference between a tap and a press
<CrazyLemon> hmm
<zdobersek> k smo lih pr mtg
<CrazyLemon> js ne vem razlike
<zdobersek> a je kak pameten client za linux?
<sasa84> .imdb the croods
<jabuk1> The Croods (2013) 98 min Animation Adventure Comedy
<jabuk1> Ocena: 7.3/10 (108,737 glasov) MT: 55/100
<jabuk1> After their cave is destroyed, a caveman family must trek through an unfamiliar fantastical world with the help of an inventive boy.
<jabuk1> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi126265113/
<jabuk1> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0481499/
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Ati radeon 9200 in Lubuntu ?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42126/#p42126
<idioterna> i made https://i.imgur.com/VJpSutQ.jpg into http://bou.si/rest/morepixels.jpg
<yang> lol
<yang> pixlov je kukr jih je
<yang> kaj si resolucijo povecal dejansko ?
<yang> the apple screens are called 'retina' screens and they have 4 times as many pixels as a regular screen, they're  smaller and denser, so 1024x768 is really 2048x1536
<Pepelka90>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Meet the 12 Ubuntu 14.10 Wallpaper Contest Winners (So Far)  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/2WetyWrOfMY/ubuntu-14-10-wallpaper-contest-winners
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tYZ5gAQMJg8
<jabuk1> Siri vs. Cortana – Groundhog Day (Commercial) - YouTube
<jabuk1> What Siri forgets, Cortana remembers. Meet your new personal assistant. Cortana gets to know you and learns your interests over time. She remembers your favo...
<CrazyLemon> oh no they didnt
<polz> a bi Å¡el kdo openra?
<dz0ny_> ?
<LorD_DDooM> http://www.openra.net/
<jabuk1> OpenRA - Home
<Pepelka90>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Humble Indie Bundle 12 Lands with 7 Linux Games, Physical Merch  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/t5sYyzR_ASE/humble-indie-bundle-12-lands-new-linux-games-physical-merch
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] primo: Re: Ati radeon 9200 in Lubuntu ?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42127/#p42127
<dz0ny_> .apt php-cli
<jabuk1> php-google-api-php-client {trusty (14.04LTS), utopic}
<dz0ny_> .apt php5-cli
<jabuk1> php5-cli {lucid (10.04LTS), precise (12.04LTS), raring (13.04), saucy (13.10), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic}
#ubuntu-si 2014-09-10
<Pepelka90>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] With Apple Watch Unveiled, Could an Ubuntu Smartwatch Be Next?  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/Cssjy3FsFII/ubuntu-smartwatch-apple-iwatch
<napsy> dan
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Ati radeon 9200 in Lubuntu ?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42128/#p42128
<zdobersek> hoi
<napsy> dan
<Sky[x]> lp
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Ati radeon 9200 in Lubuntu ?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42129/#p42129
<zdobersek> ping
<jabuk1> zdobersek: pong
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] primo: Re: Ati radeon 9200 in Lubuntu ?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42130/#p42130
<Pepelka90>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Download The Ubuntu 14.10 Utopic Unicorn Community Wallpapers  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/3n_64Qrwto4/download-ubuntu-1410-utopic-unicorn.html
<napsy> http://www.peki.si/trgovina/jedilne-hostije/jedilna-hostija-rojstvo-krst-01
<jabuk1> Jedilna hostija rojstvo, krst - 01 | PEKI Spletna trgovina
<zdobersek> better: http://www.peki.si/trgovina/jedilne-hostije/jedilna-hostija-birma-obhajilo-05
<napsy> sama dobra barvila not ;)
<zdobersek> no biggie, Jesus got m'back
<zdobersek> omnomnom
<zdobersek> no cancer for me
<napsy> upam da je vsaj blagoslovljeno, instant po moznosti
<zdobersek> napsy: to moras kupit kot dodatek
<zdobersek> blazen prasek, zmesas z vodo in premazes za sijaj
<napsy> pol lahka pecilni prasek gor prmazem
<napsy> pa se parkrat se vmes prekrizam :D
<zdobersek> pa molit ne pozabt
<napsy> aja ko smo lih pri pecilnem prasku .. baje da se da dobr s tem zobe belit
<napsy> ma kdo kake izkusnje?
<Matthai> saj z varikono oz. klorom se jih tudi da, pa ne pomeni, da je to zdravo delat
<napsy> aha
<napsy> http://www.newhealthguide.org/Brushing-Teeth-With-Baking-Soda.html
<jabuk1> Brushing Teeth with Baking Soda | New Health Guide
<jabuk1> Baking soda is excellent for brushing to remove plaque and whiten the teeth. There are many options that you can use to brush your teeth with baking soda to achieve the shining effect.
<napsy> pazit moras
<upd> pa samo soda bikarbona ne pecilni prašek ki ima še druge sestavine
<napsy> aha
<napsy> se da kupit, v takem plasticnem je not
<napsy> majo v sparu
<upd> sicer pa mislem da se dobi kaj bolj primernega prov za beljenje zob, sama soda bikarbona tanjša zobne obloge
<napsy> vrjetno res jap
<napsy> sm pa vidu precej posnetkov na youtube ..  folk kr to uporabla
<upd> ja, sam bolje je imet 20 let rumene zobe kot pa 5 let bele
<napsy> aha
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Ati radeon 9200 in Lubuntu ?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42131/#p42131
<Pepelka90>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Have You Tried Ubuntu MATE Remix 14.10 Beta 1?  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/qBKt0SgFfow/ubuntu-mate-remix-14-10-beta-1-released
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] Rogergr: Usb modem in namestitev  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42132/#p42132
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] Rogergr: Usb modem in namestitev  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42133/#p42133
<CrazyLemon> .imdb edge of tomorrow
<jabuk1> Edge of Tomorrow (2014) 113 min Action Sci Fi
<jabuk1> Ocena: 8.1/10 (109,346 glasov) MT: 71/100
<jabuk1> An officer finds himself caught in a time loop in a war with an alien race. His skills increase as he faces the same brutal combat scenarios, and his union with a Special Forces warrior gets him closer and closer to defeating the enemy.
<jabuk1> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi3591679257/
<jabuk1> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1631867/
<CrazyLemon> .imdb the signal
<jabuk1> The Signal (2014) 97 min Sci Fi Thriller
<jabuk1> Ocena: 6.4/10 (5,339 glasov) MT: 53/100
<jabuk1> On a road trip, Nic and two friends are drawn to an isolated area by a computer genius. When everything suddenly goes dark, Nic regains consciousness - only to find himself in a waking nightmare.
<jabuk1> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi2741873177/
<jabuk1> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2910814/
<upd_> a je že na polju
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O7_lZEbK6M4
<jabuk1> Veliki slovar - video lekcija 3. - YouTube
<jabuk1> Video lekcija - 3. epizoda
<CrazyLemon> lol..tale godler je pa tudi en mal weird
<CrazyLemon> upd_ ja
<upd_> ql
<idioterna> http://cdn.rsvlts.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/12/Perfect-Timing-Photos-157-630x605.jpg
<jabuk1> Ni opisa
<idioterna> ti si tut en opis
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Usb modem in namestitev  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42134/#p42134
<yang> "sodisce se ni odlocilo o stecaju t2"  - kaj jim grozi stecaj ?
<idioterna> ze ene dve leti
<idioterna> sam zdej so upniki podal predlog za stecaj
<yang> kdo pa naj bi jih prevzel
<idioterna> nihce
<idioterna> sej stecaj ni prevzemanje
<yang> nekdo bo moral naslediti upravljanje omrezja
<idioterna> zakaj?
<yang> nekdo bo kupil t2 poceni
<yang> in ga olastlini
<yang> ne bodo vendar vsi narocniki ostali brez interneta
<idioterna> kako ves?
<yang> .nic ne vem samo ugibam
<yang> morda kdo od upnikov postane novi lastnik
<idioterna> mhm, ugan kdo je najvecji upnik
<yang> telekom
<yang> gratel mislim da je bil poplacab
<yang> pr porocilih bodo povedal
<yang> lastniki t2 pravijo da ni razloga za stecaj
<CrazyLemon> seveda ni..sej sedaj poslujejo z dobičkom
<CrazyLemon> sam bi verjetno radi da jim odpišejo dolgove :)
<yang> verjetno
<CrazyLemon> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/morecookies4u.png
<jabuk1> Ni opisa
<zdobersek> neopisljivo.
<dz0ny_> oh ffs ce te moti popravi
<dz0ny_> !!!
<zdobersek> boop
<zdobersek> did I push some buttons or what
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ hahahaha
<CrazyLemon> pravemu si reku da popravi
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> meh
<CrazyLemon> ko že najdem telefon
<CrazyLemon> pa tip pravi da bo takrat ravno na morju
<dz0ny_> je paže prodan
<CrazyLemon> ni prodan
<CrazyLemon> sam tipa ne bo :D
<CrazyLemon> takrat ko bom js blizu njega
<dz0ny_> skoc zdej k njemu
<CrazyLemon> zdaj zdaj? :D
<dz0ny_> a isto samsunga?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ ne..nexus 4
<CrazyLemon> mogoče pa neki vendarle bo :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: sej ti si tud na morju!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek damnit
<CrazyLemon> zdaj poveš
<zdobersek> CALL HIM NAO
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek pa če mi telefon ne dela! kako naj ga pokličem!
<CrazyLemon> think dude...think
<dz0ny_> sej maš viber al pa skype
<dz0ny_> al pa megafon
<dz0ny_> sej obala je majhna :>
<CrazyLemon> megafon ne nese do Å¡tajerskega konca :)
<zdobersek> le kdo je s stajerske ...
<CrazyLemon> miha?
<zdobersek> pa mario!
<CrazyLemon> aa pa res..mario!
<dz0ny_> zdobersek: kaj si pa ti?
<zdobersek> ... luigi
<CrazyLemon> matr vedu sm kaj bo napisal
<CrazyLemon> damn i'm good :D
<zdobersek> koga farbas?
<dz0ny_> he is predictable that boy, being a 2d hero
 * zdobersek does the death stare
 * CrazyLemon laughs at bones and his crazy eyes stare
<CrazyLemon> .gif crazy eyes
<jabuk1> http://media.giphy.com/media/kXskuXZpckxMs/giphy.gif
<CrazyLemon> to mi deli :D
<zdobersek> .gif give it to him
<jabuk1> http://media.giphy.com/media/XtsLixgX7oZ0Y/giphy.gif
<sasa84> juhu ;)
<zdobersek> hoi
<CrazyLemon> kiji
<dz0ny_> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.google.android.apps.hangoutsdialer
<jabuk1> Klicalnik pogovorov Hangouts - Aplikacije za Android v storitvi Google Play
<CrazyLemon> klicalnik pogovorov
<CrazyLemon> najs
<CrazyLemon> žalostno je kako forsirajo tale hangouts
<CrazyLemon> app
<CrazyLemon> pa sploh ni kul
<dz0ny_> but it is
<dz0ny_> aja 2c na minuto v hr omrežje
<CrazyLemon> čak..a je voip only?
<CrazyLemon> 15c mobile v .si , 3.7c baker
<CrazyLemon> enough i say..enough
<CrazyLemon> ln
<zdobersek> klicem pogovore!
<zdobersek> halo halo!
<sasa84> elow zdobersek pikec ;)
<sasa84> juhu CrazyLemon
<sasa84> čafči dz0ny_ ;)
<dz0ny_> sasa84: caw
<sasa84> <3
<zdobersek> ciao ciao ciao
<sasa84> Vaš e-naslov osvojil 900.000 $ od Microsofta, pošljite ime, državo in telefonsko številko
<sasa84> wooo, kok mam pa jst srečo v lajfu!!!
<sasa84> in to od microsofta :D
<upd_> .gif clap
<jabuk1> http://media.giphy.com/media/bvUMY0my1e5W0/giphy.gif
<idioterna> sasa84: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kEusbRT0Kco
<sasa84> idioterna: gledam tole že pol minute...
<idioterna> poslusat mors
<idioterna> k je muzika
<sasa84> mhm...
<zdobersek> YURIII
<zdobersek> OPROSTIII
<yang> a spet se ponavljas idioterna
<yang> ta video sem ze videl
<yang> sasa84: a ves kako mene spamajo zadnji mesec
<yang> po 50 ponudb za sluzbe dobivam
<yang> samo so vse fejk na zalost
<yang> http://jp.si/fakejob.jpg
<jabuk1> Ni opisa
<dz0ny_> Matthai: k mas tak zanimi irc host http://shadowsocks.org/en/index.html && https://www.zerotier.com/index.html :)
<dz0ny_> :sad_eyes:
<zdobersek> sad trombone
<Sky[x]> lp
<Sky[x]> kdo tukaj ?
<Sky[x]> en sql in je od mssql pa bi rabil dobit shemo sliko ma kdo mogoce kje nalozenmssql ? :)
<sasa84> Sky[x]: ja valda :P
<Sky[x]> :D
<Sky[x]> sej najboljs da kar express nalozim :(
<sasa84> ah ja....
#ubuntu-si 2014-09-11
<napsy> dan
<napsy> ma kdo izkusnje z docker?
<zdobersek> dz0ny_: ^
<napsy> dz0ny_: ping
<zdobersek> dz0nah!
<idioterna> napsy: mhm
<napsy> rabim nastavt nat, tak da bo kontejner dobil ip od dhcp serverja
<idioterna> pol to ni nat
<idioterna> pol mors na bridge obesit
<napsy> aha ja :)
<napsy> no to :)
<napsy> nat pa je verjetno ze
<idioterna> napsy: https://docs.docker.com/articles/networking/#bridge-building
<napsy> uu kul
<napsy> bom sprobu
<idioterna> mi mamo br0
<idioterna> pa not je eth0 od hosta oz. pac karkol ze je
<idioterna> pa gor je obesen ip network
<idioterna> pol pa dockerju recemo -b br0
<idioterna> pa on obes gor virtual interface
<idioterna> dhcp sicer nimamo ampak pomoje ga komot tut mas, samo v docker image mors met dhclient
<idioterna> pa ga pognat
<napsy> aha mors prav config sprement pa navest bridge
<idioterna> napsy: https://goldmann.pl/blog/2014/01/30/assigning-ip-addresses-to-docker-containers-via-dhcp/
<idioterna> mislm da je tale zlo podobn k mi naredu
<idioterna> sam da mamo mi globaln dhcp server
<napsy> u super
<napsy> thx
<napsy> mi bomo tut vrjetn na docker presaltal pa mal gledam
<idioterna> pr nas ni na hostu ampak na host server networku
<napsy> kul, bridge vse resi
<zdobersek> c'est magnifique!
<slax0r> jutro
<napsy> lp
<slax0r> uporablja kdo mogoce tmux?
<napsy> jup
<slax0r> a ves mogoce kako kopiras v clipboard?
<napsy> ce ugotovis mi povej, mi gre to kr na zivce :)
<idioterna> a ni C-b [ za jit v copy mode pa pol C-space za selectat
<idioterna> mislm da je alt-w za copy
<idioterna> aja mogoce je to sam ce mas emacs bindinge
<idioterna> ce mas vi pol je sam space pa enter za copy pa C-b ] za paste
<napsy> sam kok pa prides v copy-mode
<napsy> ker men kr izgine izzbrano besedilo
<idioterna> cakej
<idioterna> yup
<idioterna> ctrl-b [
<idioterna> se s puscicami muvas okol
<idioterna> gres v vrstico kjer bi rad zacel selection
<idioterna> prtisnes ctrl-space
<idioterna> gres v vrstico kjer bi koncal selection
<idioterna> prtisnes alt-w
<idioterna> pol pa ctrl-b ] da pejstnes
<napsy> huh, men to nic ne dela .. cist vrjetn da mam bindinge mal drugc nastavlen .. sm copy/paste en config
<idioterna> ok pol pa probi s puscicami gor pa dol
<idioterna> pa prtisn space
<idioterna> pa pejt dol pa prtisn enter
<idioterna> pa ctrl-b ]
<napsy> mi pa premika med split window
<dz0ny_> ctrl+shift+c ?:>
<napsy> nop
<idioterna> a si zihr da mas tmux? :)
<dz0ny_> ne :>
<dz0ny_> weechat mi laufa v tmux, pa znam sam ctrl+bd
<napsy> hehe, je ja
<dz0ny_> napsy: fyi https://github.com/zettio/weave
<dz0ny_> pa pol iptables NAT in mas
<napsy> sm naletel na to ja
<dz0ny_> lahko iz enega serverja na drugmu exposan port
<napsy> zdj tk mam ze porihtan, sm bridge rabu praw nastavt :)
<slax0r> I give up
<Sky[x]> ASP moja nocna mora :(
<napsy> heh, ce kdo zbira favorites za twitter post .. kombinacija #python pa sux :)
<dz0ny_> nooo
<zdobersek> qui se passe??
<Pepelka90>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] How to Go Hands On With the Utopic Unicorn – Literally!  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/3GJT93s-KwE/unicorn-origami-download-pdf-ubuntu-utopic
<zdobersek> CS:GO is coming!
<dz0ny_> mhm
<dz0ny_> Sky[x]: && Sky[x] kako mockate globalno definirane funkcije v php?
<dz0ny_> preko namespace?
<zdobersek> kdo v SLO deala Raspberry Pi?
<idioterna> zdobersek: farnell
<dz0ny_> zdobersek: IC elektronika
<zdobersek> fuck it, I'll buy two.
<zdobersek> don't matter, don't need it.
<CrazyLemon> http://www.regionalobala.si/novica/huda-prometna-nesreca-na-markovcu-voznik-skuterja-prevozil-rdeco-luc
<jabuk1> Huda prometna nesreča na Markovcu: voznik skuterja prevozil rdečo luč
<jabuk1> Cilj portala je povezati ljudi z okoljem v katerem živijo, delajo in ustvarjajo.
<jabuk1> Spodbujati regionalno sodelovanje in povezovanje. Poročati o pozitivnih ljudeh,
<jabuk1> pozitivnih idejah in pozitivnih dogodkih. Ustvariti medijsko klimo, ki spodbuja
<jabuk1> družbeno okolje, ga integrira, ne pa zavrača.
<CrazyLemon> da faq
<napsy> svasta
<yang> jst sem mel ful sreco z motorji
<yang> enkrat sem padel v dezju in se odkotalil na sredino krizisca
<yang> sranje je ko je mokro
<yang> alpa soder
<CrazyLemon> sranje je da starši pustijo12letnika na motor :)
<yang> pomoje ga niso pustili,vlahko si je soisodil motor od priatelja
<yang> veliko mojih vrstnikov ki so imelu notorcnisobimeli cpp izpita in sovbezali predcpilicaji
<idioterna> to sm pa vceri slisu
<idioterna> da so ubil enga mulca na skuterju
<CrazyLemon> yang da faq dude..a se drogiraš al tipkaš z nosom? :D
<CrazyLemon> yang ma pustijo jih..a veš koliko jih vidim po kopru
<napsy> mogoc pa ma kap
<napsy> :)
<CrazyLemon> pa Å¡e "punce" peljajo
<CrazyLemon> napsy ja..al pa to :)
<CrazyLemon> peljejo*
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> sej zato ma skor vsaka druga opeklino od auspuha nad gleznjem
<napsy> seveda, ima da jih frajer pelje
<napsy> to je skor tradicija, ko golaz
<idioterna> patriarchy sucks.
<napsy> pol pa mors v bosno ;)
<idioterna> nah
<idioterna> js se mam cist fino z emancipirano zensko k ve kaj hoce
<napsy> takih se ponavad folk boji
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/suni-na-tujem-grmu.jpg
<jabuk1> Ni opisa
<napsy> manjka opis :)
<idioterna> slika pove vec kot tisoc besed
<napsy> kdo je to?
<zdobersek> suni
<napsy> kdo je suni?
<zdobersek> ... to je od dans?
<idioterna> ne, par tednov nazaj
<idioterna> suni je ja
<idioterna> suni je emancipirana zenska k ve kaj hoce :)
<yang> idioterna opeklino od aufpufa nadvgleznjem mam tut jst od poni expresa
<napsy> sam nisi zenska
<idioterna> sam pussy :)
<yang> 4x4cm
<idioterna> kvadratn pussy?
<idioterna> to more bit pa kr neudobn
<napsy> lol
<idioterna> al je to premer pa globina
<yang> fleka je
<idioterna> aja, nad gleznjem
<yang> se skor ne pozna vec
<yang> krasta je bla kak centimeter debela nism suvk zdravniku
<idioterna> mogoce bi mogu
<dz0ny_> lol
<napsy> should'a/would'a/could'a
<idioterna> nc, grem na dz
<idioterna> srecno
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk1> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<CrazyLemon> .obeti
<jabuk1> V noči na soboto se bo dež v vzhodni Sloveniji prehodno okrepil, v soboto čez dan bo še deževalo. V nedeljo bo spremenljivo do pretežno oblačno s krajšimi obdobji sončnega vremena, pojavljale se bodo krajevne plohe.
<CrazyLemon> .napovex
<CrazyLemon> .napoved
<jabuk1> Ponoči in jutri bo oblačno. Občasno bo še deževalo, pogosteje v vzhodni polovici Slovenije. Ob morju bodo tudi nevihte. Na Primorskem bo občasno delno jasno, še bo pihala šibka burja. Najnižje jutranje temperature bodo od 9 do 14, na Primorskem okoli 16, najvišje dnevne od 12 do 17, na Primorskem do 22 stopinj C.
<Pepelka90>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Nemo With Unity Patches Available For Ubuntu 14.10 Utopic Unicorn [PPA]  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/NCyVY6arlyw/nemo-with-unity-patches-available-for.html
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vA8xPyBAs_o&list=PLMKk4lSYoM-yi1RcmxhgbkFxIAa577K4A
<jabuk1> It Doesn't Take a Genius — The Live Stream #NoteTheDifference - YouTube
<jabuk1> Sometimes live streams work and sometimes they don't. Stream these 5 videos now. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yUnlnopG_Xs https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=...
<CrazyLemon> haha
<_upd_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6qE2wxDaVWY
<jabuk1> Her Parody: Him (ft. "Seth Rogen") - YouTube
<jabuk1> Say hi on Facebook: http://facebook.com/paulgalecomedy Twitter: http://twitter.com/impaulgale MORE VIDEOS Magician Sex http://bit.ly/magiciansex Pigeon Pick ...
<Pepelka90>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Syncthing GUI: GTK3 & Python GUI For Syncthing [Ubuntu PPA]  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/vlEoflzUIZs/syncthing-gui-gtk3-python-gui-ubuntu-ppa.html
<Pepelka90>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Syncthing GTK: GTK3 & Python GUI For Syncthing [Ubuntu PPA]  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/vlEoflzUIZs/syncthing-gui-gtk3-python-gui-ubuntu-ppa.html
<CrazyLemon> quiet day on ubuntu-si
<CrazyLemon> edge of tomorrow..kr kul movie
<dz0ny_> sem gledat the signal
<dz0ny_> WTF
<dz0ny_> na koncu je tolk stvari da ti ni jasno nic
<dz0ny_> pa ves čas je jasno kaj se dogaja pa kje
<dz0ny_> sam gledat moraš
<dz0ny_> kul film
<dz0ny_> sam mal prehitr se zaključi
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sh_ddeDhyhM ;)
<jabuk1> Zdravljica, France Prešeren, by Sarcasm - YouTube
<jabuk1> www.sarcasm-band.com Nekateri se zgražajo, da Zdravljica ne bi smela biti besedilo himne, češ da poveličuje alkohol, medtem ko imamo z alkoholizmom take prob...
#ubuntu-si 2014-09-12
<napsy> dan
<idioterna> o
<yang> https://scontent-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xap1/v/t1.0-9/10330379_10152112254503030_2922085644651433379_n.jpg?oh=95bc96d6333c4f8a7ff137c66db21fe1&oe=54986616
<jabuk1> Ni opisa
<napsy> neat
<idioterna> https://www.skb.net/Default.aspx
<jabuk1> Ni opisa
<napsy> juhu, java :)
<idioterna> men to bl zgleda k ASP
<yang> http://sploid.gizmodo.com/burger-kings-new-all-black-burger-looks-intriguing-and-1633292416 tole nevem al je zajebancija al res dobis tak burger :)
<jabuk1> Ni opisa
<napsy> uff :D
<napsy> lol
<napsy> tisti sircki res zgledajo ko kosi plastika
<napsy> ijak
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U22suBkohC4
<jabuk1> The Effects Of Using Coke To Clean A Dirty Toilet - YouTube
<jabuk1> It turns out that Coke is great life hack. Watch here what it can do to help clean a dirty toilet. See more: https://sfglobe.com/?id=2569&src=yt_2569 Don't f...
<yang> naslednic ne bom kupval WC neta vec
<napsy> ne stekam
<yang> idioterna: ta teden se vozim mimo Kaslja v Zalog in ze par dni kasljam
<sasa84> juhu
<yang> o saska
<napsy> lp
<yang> sasa84: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BxStaibCUAA9MC4.jpg
<napsy> ve kdo zadaj naj bi sol zvisevala krvni tlak?
<yang> jst sam vem, da ni dobro pretirano soliti hrane
<napsy> zakaj pa ne?
<yang> jaz lahk mas razlicne tezave pol od tega, zvisan krvni tlak, srbecico pa se kaj verjetn
<napsy> zakaj pa sol povzroca zvisan tlak?
<yang> nevem kok so normativi za sol sicer
<napsy> ne zanima ma to
<yang> a na goglu si kaj pobrskal
<napsy> sam kok vpliva sol na krvni tlak
<napsy> sem
<napsy> pa me se zanimajo druga mnenja
<yang> jst ti ne znam  odgovort
<yang> mogoce se veze nacl nekak na ozilje in povzroca zvisanje tlaka, zakaj tocno pa nevem
<yang> jst recimo ce je moznosst si solate nikoli ne solim
<napsy> je ful zanimiv, 90% strani sam omenj ada to pac zvisuje krvni tlak
<yang> ce mi pac servirajo soljeno se ne pritozujem
<yang> dej vprasaj na med.over.net tm so zdravniki bos dobil najbolj zanesljivo informacijo
<napsy> je pa tak, da te sol dehidrida, kar posledicno pomen da manj vode pride v kri in je kri gostejsa, srce rabi vec moci ta jo pumpa skoz ozilje, kar povzroci povisanje tlaka
<napsy> in tut telo pocasneje dobiva kisik
<yang> ja to tut drzi
<yang> cang slang shujsevalni caj je bil pretezno skodljiv in iz same soli narejen
<yang> in pol je folk hiral s tem
<napsy> aha
<idioterna> o sasa84
<idioterna> yang: bos mogu mal manj kadit zacet
<yang> idioterna: nevem od kje ti ta informacija
<sasa84> juhu idioterna ;)
<dz0ny_> https://i.imgur.com/17rR3VI.jpg
<jabuk1> Ni opisa
<yang> Radio Ga-Ga se je zacel
<yang> :)
<idioterna> dz0ny_: kdo pa je to?
<idioterna> ena od unih zensk k so jim picse spizdl?
<dz0ny_> mhm
<dz0ny_> jlow
<dz0ny_> :>
<dz0ny_> jlaw*
<idioterna> hm?
<dz0ny_> lol Josh Hutcherson thinks recent celebrity nude picture leaks are “not fair”. (soigralc, k jo vid naked)
<idioterna> kaj je jlaw?
<dz0ny_> jennifer lawrence
<idioterna> javelin light antiarmor weapon?
<idioterna> aja
<idioterna> what do you mean soigralc k jo vid naked
<zdobersek> for we are mere mortals
<idioterna> a ni tko da ce das google image search za kerokol od teh
<idioterna> dobis full frontal pics
<idioterna> aha to so verjetn shopped
<idioterna> k ma na vsaki slikci drugo truplo
<dz0ny_> :D
<idioterna> ma ne vem u cem je fora tega
<idioterna> nc posebnga ni vidt
<dz0ny_> sej ni nc posebna
<dz0ny_> sam afnat se zna pred kamerami
<idioterna> ja ni vidt
<idioterna> u nobenem dobrem filmu je ne vidm
 * dz0ny_ likes emma stone more
<idioterna> kera je to
<idioterna> a, to je ta iz zombieland?
<idioterna> sam tut ne vidm zakaj bi jo hotu nago vidt
<idioterna> sej tut oblecena je cist lustna
<yang> tejle na radio gaga so pa res vicmoherji
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk1> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 13°C @12.09.2014 10:00 CEST.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 89%  oblačno
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 06:37:25, Kulminacija: 12:59:43, Sončni zahod: 19:22:02
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 12ur 44min 37s, Luna je v ščipu
<Pepelka90>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: How To Install World Of Warcraft In Ubuntu Or Linux Mint (W/ Fixes, FPS Optimizations)  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/jwVo_KbVMQ4/how-to-install-world-of-warcraft-in.html
<napsy> uh world of warcraft ... to se se igra?
<Matthai> https://pravokator.si/index.php/2014/09/10/strojno-sifriranje-telefonskih-pogovorov/
<jabuk1> Strojno šifriranje telefonskih pogovorov » Pravokator - Zapisi in dokumenti iz področja prava, človekovih pravic in tehnologije.
<yang> matthai zanimivo, sicer se da tudi voip kriptirati preko zascitenih vpnjev
<Matthai> ja, samo ni end-to-end
<idioterna> dost tezko
<yang> to je res
<idioterna> ce nimas na drugem telefonu vpn endpointa
<yang> ce gre prejo pstn se sifriranje izgubi
<yang> prejo,preko
<Matthai> ja, prednost tegale je v tem, da imaš na eni strani lahko mobilni telefon, na drugi pa PSTN
<yang> ampak dandabes ljudje prakticno nimajo vec stacionarnih telefonov ampak vecinoma mobilce, torej bi morala naprava tud na mobilcih delovati
<Matthai> ali pa Skype
<Matthai> saj deluje
<Matthai> mislim, za mobilce je zasnovana
<yang> ok
<Matthai> ker pri mobilcih imaš problem latence in jitterja
<Matthai> pa to menda uspešno rešuje
<Matthai> si bom pa zadevo po moje nabavil pa obsežno stestiral
<yang> a je kaksen irc kanal za razvoj te naprave
<Matthai> hmm, nisem Å¡e zasledil
<Matthai> firma ima Twitter acount: https://twitter.com/remobo
<yang> ce bos narocil se priporocam za dva kosa po ceni tistih 100 usd
<yang> morda se prispara na lostnini
<yang> postnini
<Matthai> lol: https://www.awitsystems.com/contact
<Matthai> "TODO"
<Matthai> aha, Facebook imajo: https://www.facebook.com/TheJackPair
<Matthai> samo jaz tega ne uporabljam
<Matthai> v bistvu razmišljam, da bi najprej naročil 2 komada, če se bosta obnesla, bo pa verjetno kar nekaj interesentov
<Matthai> imam eno stranko, ki bi morda kupila ene 5 takih naprav, morda celo več
<yang> ok najbolje da ti prvo sprobas in napises kako se obnese
<sasa84> jou
<idioterna> o
<idioterna> sup
<sasa84> uf... kaj vem :)
<idioterna> a kej laufas
<idioterna> jsm u sluzbi suni se pa z biciklam okol poja
<idioterna> http://app.strava.com/activities/193401506
<jabuk1> Bike Ride Profile | It's friday, I'm in love near Ljubljana | Times and Records | Strava
<idioterna> kr sla je.
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: V javnost pricurljalo okrog 5 milijonov uporabniških imen in gesel za spletne storitve  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42135/#p42135
<CrazyLemon> http://www.regionalobala.si/novica/nesreca-pred-koprsko-supernovo-gasilci-resevali-uklescenega-voznika
<jabuk1> Nesreča pred koprsko Supernovo: Gasilci reševali ukleščenega voznika
<jabuk1> Cilj portala je povezati ljudi z okoljem v katerem živijo, delajo in ustvarjajo.
<jabuk1> Spodbujati regionalno sodelovanje in povezovanje. Poročati o pozitivnih ljudeh,
<jabuk1> pozitivnih idejah in pozitivnih dogodkih. Ustvariti medijsko klimo, ki spodbuja
<jabuk1> družbeno okolje, ga integrira, ne pa zavrača.
<CrazyLemon> meni ni jasno kaj folk počne da se huje poškoduje na parkirišču
<upd> nesposobni
<upd> http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/world/rest-of-world/Burger-King-releases-black-burger-with-bamboo-charcoal-cheese-and-squid-ink-sauce-in-Japan/articleshow/42336537.cms
<jabuk1> Burger King releases black burger with 'bamboo charcoal cheese and squid ink sauce' in Japan - The Times of India
<jabuk1> ​Burger King in Japan is taking bizarre fast food to new heights with black cheeseburgers complete with black buns, black cheese and black sauce.
<zdobersek> ping
<jabuk1> zdobersek: pong
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: zakaj se to sam na Obali dogaja?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek mogoče se o tem samo na obali piše!
<CrazyLemon> meh očitno nič ne bo od nexusa iz štajerske
<CrazyLemon> .imdb the giver
<jabuk1> The Giver (2014) 97 min Drama Sci Fi
<jabuk1> Ocena: 7/10 (7,865 glasov) MT: 47/100
<jabuk1> In a seemingly perfect community, without war, pain, suffering, differences or choice, a young boy is chosen to learn from an elderly man about the true pain and pleasure of the "real" world.
<jabuk1> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi3018304537/
<jabuk1> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0435651/
<CrazyLemon> young boy, elderly man, pain and pleasure in the giver
<CrazyLemon> em..i'll pass
<zdobersek1> YOU SHALL NOT PASS
<Pepelka90>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: PeerTV: Command-Line Tool To Manager And Play TV Series From EZTV Via Peerflix  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/aqsaNXySnD4/peertv-command-line-tool-to-manager-and.html
<CrazyLemon> you shall stop changing your vpns
<idioterna> them vpns
<zdobersek1> greetings from Sweeden
<zdobersek1> Sweden*
<dz0ny_> zdobersek1: kera te je osvojila?
<dz0ny_> osvoji*
<zdobersek1> what
<idioterna> zihr ksna piratka
<zdobersek> jag pratar lite svenska
<zdobersek> hejsan
<zdobersek> welp, vi ses senare!
<CrazyLemon> ne zmisljuj si no
<zdobersek> var är toaletten?
<CrazyLemon> spodaj levo
<msev_> za tole: http://imgur.com/daM5c2g rabm pomoč :D
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5m5KdLgnSWI
<jabuk1> Wagner's Balloon - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ ^
<jabuk1> Projekt je podprlo ministrstvo za kulturo in Å¡port.
<zdobersek> whoa, screenphoto!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: z reddita je ukradu!
<zdobersek> fuckin' shambles! http://www.reddit.com/r/gifs/comments/2g6iij/a_balloon/
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kaj za vraga se pa greš
<CrazyLemon> a sm tebe pingal za link??
<zdobersek> SJW
<CrazyLemon> nisem ne..kaj za vraga pol klikaš??
<CrazyLemon> predrznost pa taka
<msev_> brb
<msevph> Back
<msevph> A ste si pogledal tist moj screenshot?
<zdobersek> vsi.
<msevph> Hahaha
<idioterna> js sm pogledu ja
<idioterna> nevem nč
<msevph> :-/
<upd> msevph, http://stackoverflow.com/questions/13767725/unable-to-install-gem-failed-to-build-gem-native-extension-cannot-load-such
<msevph> Tnx bom poizkusu
<upd> np
<zdobersek> 20EUR
<CrazyLemon> cheap
<zdobersek> it's a discount
<msevph> Such much about free and opensauce
<msevph> :p
<idioterna> free as in speech
<idioterna> not beer
<jabuk1> M 1.8 > 17.km  Z od LOGA POD MANGRTOM @12/09/2014 17:50:53  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.45+N,+13.4+E
<zdobersek> spet tam notr
<jabuk1> M 1.6 > 15.km  Z od LOGA POD MANGRTOM @12/09/2014 17:53:47  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.45+N,+13.43+E
<CrazyLemon> .napoved
<jabuk1> Ponoči in zjutraj bo oblačno in deževno. Največ padavin bo v vzhodni polovici Slovenije. Zapihal bo severni do severovzhodni veter.Jutri bo pretežno oblačno, predvsem v notranjosti Slovenije bo občasno še deževalo. Proti večeru se bo na zahodu države delno zjasnilo. Najnižje jutranje temperature bodo od 8 do 14, najvišje dnevne od 13 do 18, na Primorskem do 21 stopinj C.
<CrazyLemon> https://fsfe.org/news/2014/news-20140912-01.en.html
<jabuk1> Italy: High Court shoots down Windows tax
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/novice/komentarji/5530704
<jabuk1> Komentar na novico: Če ni na posebnem dogodku, misica Julija posname dva "selfieja" na teden :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<jabuk1> "Manekenstvo mi predstavlja hobi, strast, v kateri uživam. Kariero pa si bom zgradila v smeri študija," je v MMC-jevi klepetalnici zatrdila novookronana mis Slovenije 2014.
<CrazyLemon> oh god
<CrazyLemon> dear god
<msev_> a če hočm kšn ruby skript zalaufat ga moram nekak naredit executable?
<msev_> ker mi napiše ukaz ni najden
<netkat> kaksen ukaz? zalaufas z ruby neki.rb ali pa chmod +x neki.rb pol pa loh sam neki.rb... al kako?
<CrazyLemon> its a trap..dont do it
<msev_> sj sm dal ruby spredj pa je blo kul
<msev_> :D
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/lokalne-novice/popovic-prikrojil-podobo-praznika-primorcev/346229
<jabuk1> Popovič prikrojil podobo praznika Primorcev :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<jabuk1> Koprski župan Boris Popovič se tudi letos ni izneveril svojemu slovesu in je v predvolilni kampanji poskrbel za novo razburjenje.
<CrazyLemon> eugenija se ne da :D
<jabuk1> M 1.8 > 31.km  J od KOSTELA @12/09/2014 23:45:07  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.23+N,+14.88+E
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] nova2: macbook in linux?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42136/#p42136
<jabuk1> M 1.6 > 19.km  J od KOSTELA @12/09/2014 23:45:09  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.34+N,+14.93+E
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] nova2: Re: macbook in linux?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42137/#p42137
#ubuntu-si 2014-09-13
<idioterna> moin
<yang> o idioterna a sva sam midva tok pridna da zgodaj vstajava ?
<idioterna> bou
<idioterna> js mam psa pa froce tko da nimam neki ful izbire
<yang> oci vstan, hov hov
<yang> ma jst mam pa glasne sosede, sva na istem
<yang> http://www.sadanduseless.com/2014/03/miserable-men/
<jabuk> 	  Miserable Men Shopping With Their Ladies	
<sasa84> juhuuu
<idioterna> o
<zdobersek> ayo
<zdobersek> hoi*
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 14°C @13.09.2014 11:00 CEST.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 81%  oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:38:39, Kulminacija: 12:59:21, Sončni zahod: 19:20:04
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 12ur 41min 25s, Luna je v ščipu
<yang> Jesen se je zacela
<idioterna> ha?
<idioterna> 23. septembra se zacne
<idioterna> 10 dni je se poletje
<zdobersek> make 'em count
<zdobersek> .vreme Celje
<jabuk> ARSO: Celje (244m): 14°C @13.09.2014 11:00 CEST.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 81%
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:35:31, Kulminacija: 12:56:22, Sončni zahod: 19:17:14
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 12ur 41min 43s, Luna je v ščipu
<idioterna> ja sej je suho zuni
<idioterna> bom su mal naokol
<yang> idioterna: vse se zamika mesec dni nazaj se mi zdi meteorolosko, koledarsko pa je sele 23.
<idioterna> yang: narobe se ti zdi
<yang> februarja so ble cisto pomladne temperature
<idioterna> podatki kazejo, da letosnje poletje ni nic posebnega
<yang> zdaj pa so jesenske
<yang> ne cisto nic posebnega ni, samo 90% dezja je blo
<idioterna> ne, ni ga bilo
<idioterna> manj kot 30% ga je bilo
<yang> v dalmaciji morda
<idioterna> ti si res en poklicni jamrac ej
<yang> ti pa prirejas neke podatke
<idioterna> http://www.arso.gov.si/o%20agenciji/novice/#N11826
<jabuk> Novice
<yang> za vremenarje itak ni nic nic posebnega, pa pravijo da ugotovijo vreme za 8 dni vnaprej, meni se pa zdi da vcasih se za dva dni ne znajo napovedat
<idioterna> a to se sam delas retardiranga?
<yang> ker pride cisto drugace kot napovejo, ce bi v karte gledali bi meli verjetno lahk boljso prognozo
<zdobersek> (02:42:27 AM) yang: ne cisto nic posebnega ni, samo 90% dezja je blo
<zdobersek> (02:43:20 AM) yang: ti pa prirejas neke podatke
<zdobersek> eyyy
<idioterna> tle mas slikco
<idioterna> http://www.arso.gov.si/novice/datoteke/032422s-Padavine%20slika%20splet.jpg
<jabuk> Ni opisa
<idioterna> kolk je blo padavin glede na dolgoletno povprecje
<idioterna> 100% pomen _tolk kot obicajno_
<yang> ma dej v sluzbi vsak prav " a bo ze konc dezja"
<idioterna> how very scientific
<zdobersek> ... mogoc pa dela na ARSO?
<yang> dejstvo je da so vremenske razmere vedno hujse
<yang> pa najsibo globalno segrevanje al pa ohlajanje
<idioterna> dejstvo je, da dejstev ne poznas.
<idioterna> konzumiras rumeni tisk ki ti govori da so razmere ekstremne, da je vse narobe in da bo hmal nov reality show
<yang> seveda
<idioterna> zacni se odgovorno obnasat, pa ne bos vec mel problemov
<idioterna> ja mislm zanc si mi prlepu clanek "WE ARE DOOMED SAYS HAWKING"
<yang> ti se pa nauci bicikel vzvratno voziti, bos lahk se kaksen filmcek na to temo posnel, da ne bo zmer isto
<idioterna> in potem se izkaze da je reku da bi clovestvo eventuelno lahko nardilo sinhrotron velikosti planeta
<idioterna> ze znam vzvratno vozit
<idioterna> ne vem pa zakaj bi moral jaz karkoli pocet
<idioterna> ti si tist k skodo dela s svojimi senzacionalisticnimi izpadi
<idioterna> pol so pa ljudje zivcni pa zmedeni
<idioterna> pa zgubljajo motivacijo ker bo itak vse hudic vzel
<yang> tub teb manjka mal samorefleksije, pa nisi realen
<idioterna> ja, ce nihce ne bo nicesar naredil, potem bo res.
<idioterna> mislm, da ti zlo slabo razumes samorefleksijo
<yang> dobro idioterna ne vem kaj bi rad dokazal, vedno mislis da imas prav
<yang> pa se mi res ne da zdajle polemizirati
<idioterna> rad bi dokazal, da je tvoja trditev o letosnjem poletju izmisljena oziroma nekriticno povzeta po virih, ki so si jo izmislili
<idioterna> no, v resnici sem ze
<yang> v bistvu je subjektivna
<idioterna> ne, ni
<yang> obcutek mam da skoz dezuje
<yang> nisem gledal pa statistike
<idioterna> ne glede na to kako slabo meteorologi napovedujejo vreme
<idioterna> ga zagotovo ne belezijo slabo
<idioterna> in ker je preteklost zabelezena, lahko statistiko pogledas in vidis, da letosnje poletje ni nic posebnega
<idioterna> glede na zgodovino poletij v teh krajih
<yang> no subjektivno pa se ne spomnim bolj dezevnega poletja
<idioterna> ja, seveda ne
<idioterna> mozgani so strahotno slaba naprava za natancno dolgorocno pomnenje
<idioterna> tudi jaz se ne spominjam bolj dezevnega poletja od letosnjega, ampak jaz zelo dobro razumem, da se spominjam poletij samo za nekaj let nazaj, ki so bila nadpovprecno susna in vroca
<yang> lani al predlani je blo +41 stpinj
<idioterna> ja, tut to ni nic posebnega
<idioterna> lokalno vreme, sploh v pozidanih krajih, je komot ekstremno
<yang> v 60ih letih je blo to ze enkrat
<yang> ampak potem pa ne vec
<idioterna> a si preveril podatke?
<yang> subjektivno pa bi rekel, da smo kot otroci redko doziveli nad 30 stopinj, ker tudi kreme so mele faktor zascitni od 2-8 zdej pa se prodaja nad 50
<yang> kar se pa tice zim, se pa spomnim zim z veliko snega in zim s skoraj nic snega, ze dosti nazaj
<yang> najbolj ti pove recimo podatek ki je bil pred casom ko so imeli stoletne poplave dol v srbiji
<idioterna> zascitni faktor nima nobene zveze s temperaturo
<yang> se pravi je bilo ogromno padavin
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] Niber: Re: macbook in linux?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42138/#p42138
<idioterna> komot jih ni bilo cist nic vec kot obicajno
<idioterna> pa so vseen lahko stoletne poplave
<idioterna> najhujse poplave nastanejo ob intenzivnih kratkotrajnih padavinah
<zdobersek> ping
<jabuk> zdobersek: pong
<yang> Zaradi pogostih in občasno tudi obilnih padavin se v treh poletnih mesecih nismo soočali s sušnimi pretoki, ampak so pogosteje, kot je to običajno za poletje,
<yang> ARSO
<yang> VV sloveniji se zaradi geografske raznolikosti lahko temperature razlikujejo tudi do 10 stopinj, zanimivo da najvisja temperatura ni bila dosezena na obali ampak nekje v notranjosti
<yang> mislim da ravno letos so imeli na obali ze nad 13 stopinj februarja, medtem ko smo v ljubljani se imeli pod nulo
<yang> idioterna: loh preveris podatke na ARSU za februar, pa bos videl da si ne zmisljujem
<idioterna> sej nism reku da si zmisljujes
<idioterna> reku si da je poletje ful mokro, pa podatki kazejo, da niti ne.
<idioterna> pojma nimam kaksen je bil februar
<yang> bolj morko glede na 5 prejsnjih
<yang> sigurno
<idioterna> ja, to pa verjetno res
<idioterna> nisem preverjal
<idioterna> ampak mene ne moti
<idioterna> tko da ne vzdihujem kako grozno je zivljenje ker je letosnje poletje bolj mokro kot pet prejsnjih :)
<yang> men je blo bolje tako, ker sem itak imel povecan obseg dela cez poletje
<idioterna> jsm vec k 2000km naredu v juliju pa 1800km v avgustu
<idioterna> kar je dost nad povprecjem
<idioterna> zgleda le ni blo tok mokro
<yang> pa tebe tut ne moti zgleda, gres v vsakem vremenu na kolo
<yang> morda ti je se bolj zanimivo, ce je ekstremo vreme
<idioterna> od kdaj je pa dez ekstremno vreme? :)
<yang> nisem mislil dez, ampak recimo tist sneg pozimi, ti pa na biciklu
<idioterna> sneg je ekstremno vreme? :)
<yang> za bicikle kr ja
<idioterna> nikol nism opazu da bi blo kej posebnga
<yang> ok
<idioterna> ti gres pa kr z avtom v sneg
<idioterna> a te ni nc strah?
<yang> mam zimske gume
<idioterna> js tut
<yang> ce je pa ful snega se pa ne vozim z avtom
<yang> grem z trolo
<idioterna> js tut ne, grem kr s kolesom
<idioterna> avto se hitr ustavi na mal vec snega
<yang> ja
<yang> zanasa te
<idioterna> bicikl gre pa do pol metra komot
<yang> hm
<idioterna> nc, praln stroj me klice neki
<yang> mene pa tus
<idioterna> beeeeeeep je reku
<idioterna> i guess je hotu rect da je koncal
<zdobersek> 'februarja so ble cist pomladne temperature'
<zdobersek> 'februarja so mel na Obali 13 stopinj, v LJ pa pod nulo'
<zdobersek> .gif je ne sais pas
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/tdoGUd4jcuj3a/giphy.gif
<yang> zdobersek: tisti dan ko je bilo v ljubljani pod nulo je bllo na obali 13, je blo pa tut v ljubljani nad +10 februarja
<yang> tko da je precej pomladansko
<yang> smo ze v puloverjih skakali naokoli ko je bil soncen dan
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] nova2: Re: macbook in linux?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42139/#p42139
<idioterna> o sasa84
<sasa84> elow idioterna ;)
<idioterna> kako kej laufanje
<idioterna> a prides na maratoj
<idioterna> maraon.
<idioterna> no
<idioterna> maraton.
<sasa84> juhu idioterna :)
<sasa84> ma v redu...laufamo...dns spet ;)
<sasa84> v lj mi pa zlo slabo gps prime :D
<idioterna> ti ga drugi spizdijo.
<sasa84> ga bomo dns spet užgal...pr nas je bl zihr ;)
<sasa84> haha...presneti žabarji :P
<sasa84> idioterna: to mi zihr yang kej nagaja, k ne mara tekačev :P
<idioterna> mozno
<idioterna> ceprov sm preprican da mu bi bla ti cist vsec
<yang> ne maram unih k majo gps-e, telefone in ipode med tekom, k se zaletavajo v ljudi in tecejo k troti
<yang> nc ne vidjo
<idioterna> a vids, poln je predsodkov
<idioterna> k da se nikol ni nobenga srecal
<yang> zadnic je enga skor avto povozil
<yang> k je lih stelal mobitel/ipod med tekom
<yang> ko je tekel cez prehod
<yang> pa tekel cez rdeco
<yang> pravtako ne maram trotov ki v avtih telefonirajo
<idioterna> samo bejbe k v avtih telefonirajo mas rad
<yang> enmu je moja punca zivljenje resla, k je rekla "STOJ" k se je igral z mobitelom na prehodu in sel kar cez , za 20cm je zgresil nalet avtobusa
<idioterna> dobr ga je zajebala
<idioterna> najbrz se zdej ne ve ce obstaja posmrtno zivljenje
<yang> pol ji je tip se rekel "nek mladoletni" JAJA, KAJ TECNARIS
<yang> zadrla se je na ves glas
<yang> da je ratal malenkost pozoren in se ustavil
<yang> idioterna: sam to res vidm vecinoma te stare med 15-30 let z temi napravami, starejsi ponavadi tecejo z utezmi
<yang> tece pa v rokah drzi mobitel
<idioterna> nism se vidu tega ponavad ma na nadlahti mobitel al pa na roki garmin al pa polar uro
<yang> ja
<idioterna> js mam na balanci al pa zadi v zepu
<yang> vecinoma majo tko
<yang> mas pa take k drzijo v roki mobitel in tecejo
<idioterna> ja
<yang> ker pac zgleda nimajo ga kam zataknit
<idioterna> mas tut take k drzijo v roki mobitel in cisterno bencina pelejo.
<yang> ja
<yang> stevilo omejenih je neomejeno
<yang> pa tud kar se samih GPsov tice v avtih
<yang> niso zanesljivo
<yang> ljudje kar na pamet vozijo
<yang> tisto gleda
<yang> in kukr mu ukaze tako zavije
<yang> zato je tudi kar nekaj nesrec
<yang> mene je recimo ze v morje zapelal
<yang> ce spremenijo signalizacijo GPS podatki niso azurirani
<yang> gledal sem posnetke na netu, kako kamionarji po vec hkrati zavijajo v napacno smer
<yang> mene je velikokrat peljal v tako ulco ki je bila prepovedana za promet ooz. enosmerna
<yang> pa tut kot pravim, 3m od pomola sem se ze ustavil
<sasa84> yang: ne smeš slepo zaupat ;)
<yang> ja ampak "nekateri" vozijo po GPS-u
<yang> na avtocesti itak vecinoma pise vse
<yang> ga prakticno ne potrebujes
<yang> v mestu se pa izkaze kot dober pripomocek
<yang> zadnic so rekli po radiu, da obstaja tudi ze za slovenijo tak garmin, ki ima UV senzor vvgrajen za sprejemanje podatkov o zastojih, in da ta tehnologija ze deluje
<yang> nc sasa84 le pazi, da se ne bom zgubila v ljubljani, ce bos brez GPS-a tekla
<yang> grem na kosilo, P !
<yang> LP !
<sasa84> yang: takrat bom tebe poklicala!!!
<sasa84> dober tek yang ;)
<CrazyLemon> .stran piwik-ubuntusi.rhcloud.com
<jabuk> piwik-ubuntusi.rhcloud.com ni dosegljiva
<CrazyLemon> meh
<CrazyLemon> Warning: Gear 52b097bce0b8cdd346000393 is using 100.0% of disk quota
<CrazyLemon> double meh
<CrazyLemon> .stran piwik-ubuntusi.rhcloud.com
<jabuk> piwik-ubuntusi.rhcloud.com je dosegljiva!
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W6vDzf-wSbk&feature=youtu.be
<jabuk> Willie's Views On Scottish Independence | THE SIMPSONS | ANIMATION on FOX - YouTube
<jabuk> Groundskeeper Willie has a few things to say prior to the Sept 18 Scottish elections. Subscribe now for more The Simpsons clips: http://fox.tv/SubscribeAnima...
<CrazyLemon> .imdb z nation
<jabuk> Z Nation (TV Series 2014– )  Action Drama Sci Fi
<jabuk> Ocena: 5.5/10 (232 glasov) MT: write review
<jabuk> Three years after the zombie virus has gutted the country, a team of everyday heroes must transport the only known survivor of the plague from New York to California, where the last functioning viral lab waits for his blood.
<jabuk> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt3843168/
<yang> a ste vidl WALLOP obvestilo ?
<CrazyLemon> ne!
<yang> freenode shekan
<yang> 16:33 [freenode] -tomaw(tom@freenode/staff/tomaw)- [Global Notice] Earlier today the freenode infra team noticed an anomaly on a  single IRC server. We have identified that this was indicative of the server being compromised by an unknown third party.  We immediately started an investigation to map the extent of the problem and located similar issues with several other
<yang>  machine and have taken those  offline. For now, we recommend that every change their NickServ password as a precaution.
<yang> 16:33 [freenode] -tomaw(tom@freenode/staff/tomaw)- [Global Notice] We'll issue more updates as WALLOPS and via social media!
<sasa84> ou nou!!!
<CrazyLemon> hm
<CrazyLemon> zakaj tega nismo vsi dobili
<yang> imas +w flag ?
<CrazyLemon> ne..samo prej smo vsi dobili ctcp obvestila
 * sasa84 je dobila
<sasa84> (obvestilo)
<yang> [freenode] -!- Your user mode is [+Zi]
<CrazyLemon> /msg nickserv set password novogeslo
<CrazyLemon> za vse tiste ki želijo spremeniti geslo :)
<yang> ja samo gesla zamenjajte
<sasa84> tnx CrazyLemon ;)
<sasa84> evo, radi :P
<CrazyLemon> ah
<CrazyLemon> pa sem dobu obvestilo
<CrazyLemon> samo na drugem kanalu je bilo
<sasa84> http://img-9gag-lol.9cache.com/photo/aAVwBm2_700b.jpg
<jabuk> Ni opisa
<CrazyLemon> #12 je scary :)
<sasa84> veš kaj je scary... ko je mel en moj kolega na svojem fbju porno link kao grandpa&boy
<CrazyLemon> ugh :)
<CrazyLemon> a si ga defriendala? :D
<sasa84> a-a ;)
<CrazyLemon> no..kaj to pove o tebi :>
<sasa84> da mam gax frende CrazyLemon :p
<CrazyLemon> so gax
<CrazyLemon> pa weird grandpa gax porn liking friende :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: jst pravm, da če sta dva odrasla...po mili volji ;)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 če je &boy verjetno nista odrasla :D
<sasa84> otroci, živali, mrtvi ljudje in kar je podobnega (stanje zavesti, prisebnosti)...pa no go
<sasa84> a-a
<sasa84> je bil boy že velik :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 no ne zanimajo me podrobnosti
<CrazyLemon> :p
<sasa84> ma pač rad starejše....kaj čmo ;)
<dz0ny_> ladyboy
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ ma highlight na 'gax'
<CrazyLemon> :p
<dz0ny_> a ni to prositutek?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ a ladyboy?
<CrazyLemon> ne
<CrazyLemon> to so tisti tajci
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: ja sem videl boobse, k si jih prilimal
<dz0ny_> :>
<sasa84> ladyboy je nedokončan trans :P
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ fajn ane :)
<sasa84> a vidva si limata ladyboye al kaj? :P
<dz0ny_> ne sam dekleta :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 lej..če sta dva odrasla.. po mili volji pač
<dz0ny_> privlačna :)
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sasa84> from the start verjerno a ne? :P
<sasa84> andreja pejić verjetno ne pride v poštev :P
<CrazyLemon> ugh :)
<dz0ny_> who?
<CrazyLemon> the ladyboy from serbia
<sasa84> a priporočate kšno miško? ta mi gre tko na jetra, k ma tamale baterije not (aaa) in so takoj fuč
<sasa84> :\
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ja..WIRED
<CrazyLemon> FFS
<CrazyLemon> ne razumem folka s temi baterijami
<CrazyLemon> ko smo pri baterijah.. ne iskat besede 'nexus' na enaa trgovini
<CrazyLemon> alot of anal g-spot toys :)
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: hint, vibrator :>
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ ajaaaa :D
<CrazyLemon> prehitro jih znuca
<sasa84> no no :P
<sasa84> al pa kej tazga bi bko dobr, d bi bla kao polnilna postaja nekje
<sasa84> kao akumulatorska
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 a veš kaj  bi bilo še dobro
<CrazyLemon> da naredijo tako miško
<CrazyLemon> k jo dejansko ne rabiš polnit
<CrazyLemon> :o
<CrazyLemon> to bi blo hudo ej
<sasa84> kabl :P
<CrazyLemon> pri meni je glavno da na miški scroll dela
<CrazyLemon> drugo me ne zanima kakšno je :)
<CrazyLemon> pri tej HPjevi pa je ta scroll presenetljivo še vedno v odličnem stanju
<CrazyLemon> čeprav ob strani tista guma pa ni ne vem kako kakovostna :)
<dz0ny_> ^^ he likes scrolling boobs
<sasa84> :P
<CrazyLemon> i like bouncy boobs!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 bouncy!
<CrazyLemon> bounce* :D
<sasa84> https://www.mimovrste.com/miske/genius-miska-netscroll-310x-crna?v=456200
<jabuk> Genius   miška NETSCROLL 310X, črna  | mimovrste=)
<jabuk> Kompaktna oblika in nizka teža naredita to miško odlično za uporabo s prenosnimi računalniki. Visoka natančnost optičnega tipala vam omogoči bolj natančno nadziranje računalnika.
<yang> s kompaktno obliko in nizko tezo je vsaka miska dobra
<sasa84> https://www.mimovrste.com/miske/speedlink-miska-snappy-mx-wireless-belo-rdeca-sl-6340-wtrd?v=549241
<jabuk> SPEED-LINK   miška Snappy MX Wireless, belo-rdeča (SL-6340-WTRD)  | mimovrste=)
<jabuk> Brezžična miška Speedlink Snappy MX je klasična vsestranska miška, ki je zaradi svoje simetrične oblike kot nalašč za uporabo za levičarje in/ali desničarje. AA baterije priložene!
<sasa84> oooooo, lepotica!!!
<sasa84> Vklop / izklop stand-by stikalo z avtomatskim način za maksimalno življenjsko dobo baterije, baterija ob normalni uporabi zdrži kar 12 mesecev
<sasa84> tole je kul... kdo drgač miš sklapla
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] nova2: Re: macbook in linux?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42140/#p42140
<dz0ny_> sasa84: just remember to use different set of batteries for vibrator :>
 * dz0ny_ hides
<sasa84> run forrest, run! :P
<sasa84> zdej pa bi Å¡la lohk laufat mal... ;)
<sasa84> dns bom mal plac spremenila :P
<CrazyLemon> plac?
<CrazyLemon> ne boš v postelji to počela ampak v kopalnici?
<sasa84> čafči miške :P
<sasa84> idioterna: se vidiva na stravi ;)
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<netkat> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BxW4UrhCQAAlQXY.jpg:large
<jabuk> Ni opisa
<idioterna> kr dirty
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<CrazyLemon> shut your pie hole woman
<sasa84> shut YOUR PILE HOLE jerkass!
<sasa84> pile?
<CrazyLemon> pile malo
<CrazyLemon> :P
<CrazyLemon> hahaha
<sasa84> oooo, kjut
<CrazyLemon> a veš kaj je pile? :D
<sasa84> ena žvalca :P
<sasa84> po srbsk, če se ne motm :)
<CrazyLemon> piščanček je pile
<CrazyLemon> srbohrvaško ja :)
<sasa84> oj slax0r
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: pol je pile hole... piščančja luknja... kloaka??
<sasa84> :D
<yang> sasa84: da ne bos tavala v nevednosti, morda je un tvoj kolega prilepil tale link http://www.kolosej.si/filmi/film/nesramni-deda/
<yang> .o0(sam ugibam)
<yang> sicer pa ni nobenga pametnega filma v koloseju
<yang> pol pa pravjo, da ustvarjajo izgubo, saj ni cudno
<yang> clovek bi sel v soboto zvecer recimo v kino, vcasih je bil kolosej poln, si moral cakat pol ure, da si karto dobil
#ubuntu-si 2014-09-14
<CrazyLemon> fckin piwik
<CrazyLemon> spet uporablja 99.9% placa
<CrazyLemon> a včeraj sm zbrisal vsaj 50MB
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 14°C @14.09.2014 10:00 CEST.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 89%  pretežno oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:39:53, Kulminacija: 12:58:59, Sončni zahod: 19:18:06
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 12ur 38min 13s, Luna je v ščipu
<idioterna> sonck je zuni
<CrazyLemon> res je
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 4.km JZ od VODIC @14/09/2014 12:17:49  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.17+N,+14.46+E
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4.0m): 20.9°C @14.09.2014 15:00 CEST.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 70% Veter: severozahodnik 3.2 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:43:20, Kulminacija: 13:02:09, Sončni zahod: 19:20:59
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 12ur 37min 39s, Luna je v ščipu
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] Niber: Re: macbook in linux?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42141/#p42141
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<CrazyLemon> kwae tastara
<sasa84> jou stari, čist rula
<sasa84> pa ti? kwa dugaja?
<CrazyLemon> nuffin much
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] nova2: Re: macbook in linux?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42142/#p42142
<zdobersek> kva je to, madona
<zdobersek> ljudje sam umirajo
<zdobersek> .yt Moriarty that's what people do
<jabuk> Confronting Moriarty - Sherlock - BBC (4 minute) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pOGXSFK3Xsw ♥7,151 ▶1,193,718
<yang> root@libreCMC:~# uname -a
<yang> Linux libreCMC 3.10.32-gnu #2 Tue Jul 15 19:59:40 EDT 2014 mips GNU/Linux
<zdobersek> 3.10
<zdobersek> u sirius m8
<yang> root@trisquel:~# uname -a
<yang> Linux trisquel 3.16.2-gnu #1 SMP Sat Sep 6 01:52:38 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<sasa84> yang: ti maš trisquel?
<yang> ja
<yang> skor ubuntu :)
<dz0ny_> yang: lol
<dz0ny_> thats old
<yang> a librecmc ?
<zdobersek> 3.10
<netkat> na temo old: moja bivsa 65 let stara sodelavka (v penziji) je uspesno nadgradila oba ubuntu kompa, ki ju je namestila sama ene par let nazaj. ql, k mi ne bo treba nic vskocit:)
<CrazyLemon> bl zabavno bi bilo če bi imel vejico za bivso :)
<sasa84_> lol CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ jah kaj..sej si sama včeraj rekla da nekateri pač imajo radi starejše
<CrazyLemon> :p
<sasa84_> res je ;)
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: mamo kak film
<dz0ny_> gledljiv?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ edge of tomorrow?
<dz0ny_> vidu
<CrazyLemon> pol nimamo nobenga več :D
<dz0ny_> .imdb Cold In July
<jabuk> Cold in July (2014) 109 min Crime Thriller
<jabuk> Ocena: 7.2/10 (4,625 glasov) MT: 73/100
<jabuk> When a protective father meets a murderous ex-con, both need to deviate from the path they are on as they soon find themselves entangled in a downwards spiral of lies and violence while having to confront their own inner psyche.
<jabuk> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi2715987225/
<jabuk> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1179031/
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ imaš pearl  harbor na planet tv :)
<dz0ny_> ne gledam tv :)
<CrazyLemon> pa E.T.ja na fox movies :D
<CrazyLemon> js tudi ne..js gledam siol tvin @ localhost </promo>
<CrazyLemon> :D
<idioterna> http://app.strava.com/activities/194521401
<jabuk> Bike Ride Profile | GranBarje near Ljubljana   Polje | Times and Records | Strava
 * sasa84_ lačna
<idioterna> js se lih basem z ribam
<sasa84_> idioterna: jao, men je nek pica zadišala :\
<idioterna> a k si tekla
<sasa84_> mi je že včeri zadišala...
<sasa84_> dns mam počitk
<sasa84_> jutr spet akcija
<idioterna> mhm
<sasa84_> jao, če ne bom kr pice naročila :P
<sasa84_> mal mam lohk pregreh :P
<sasa84_> pa še košarka bo pol :)
<CrazyLemon> js bi tudi pico!
<sasa84_> mmm
<sasa84_> ja CrazyLemon!!!
<CrazyLemon> ja sasa84_ !!
<sasa84_> eno margeritko tamalo...
<sasa84_> mmm
<sasa84_> njamsi CrazyLemon!!!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ a margarita je tista bjonda?
<CrazyLemon> če ja..mmm ja
<sasa84_> lol
<sasa84_> margerita je nartarboljšaasta pica ;)
<CrazyLemon> dej nehaj :)
<sasa84_> mhm7
<idioterna> hm?
<yang> jst mam raje fajn oblozene
<idioterna> najbolsa pica je rustika.
<CrazyLemon> jst mam raje take z okusom ne pa sam sir :)
<yang> dobre za dostavo so Bullizza
<CrazyLemon> idioterna a to je hrenovka pa to? :)
<yang> kje je rustika ?
<yang> v ljubljani prakticnio ni vec slabih picerij
<CrazyLemon> pri rusu
<idioterna> ne, bacon + cesen + cebula
<CrazyLemon> rus jo tika :)
<idioterna> rustika je u piramidi
<yang> idioterna: aja a ti ves da je picerija piramida tud v BS3 haha
<idioterna> vem ja
<yang> pa vem da je tut ena tm v siski
<idioterna> sej so ene 4
<yang> no kle v bezigrajski piramidi je velka 4.50 eur
<idioterna> sam niso vse v ljubljani
<idioterna> v siski je 9 velika
<yang> od velke se dva najesta
<CrazyLemon> js bi zdaj raje kakšno tuno jedu sasa84_ :)
<CrazyLemon> al pa lignje :)
<idioterna> jsm tuno ze pojedu
<idioterna> pa ene skuse
<yang> ni glih nek presezek ta pica tule v BS3, ampak za 4.50 je ok...drugace pa raje grem v foculus, kadar sem v centru, al pa v parmo
<yang> idioterna: trta ima tud ocline
<yang> odlicne
<idioterna> joj trta je fajn ja
<idioterna> tja greva s suni
<yang> trta je ena boljsih
<idioterna> sej ma tut cene takwe
<yang> menje vsec tisto tanko testo v foculusu, sam majo foro zmer gleda cez talar, mal je nerodno da jo cetrtina na mizi visi
<idioterna> mene to nc ne mot
<idioterna> ceprov v fokulusu ze zlo dolg nism bil
<CrazyLemon> meni pa ni všeč preveč tanko testo
<yang> ce se kaj v krizankah dogaja kak koncert, je foculus prirocen, prej kupis karto, nekaj pojes, in gres sit na koncert :)
<CrazyLemon> ker pol k ga primeš v roko se kr prepogne in pade vse dol
<idioterna> mi doma nardimo tako kruhasto pizzo
<idioterna> pa je kr dobra
<yang> doma je se nisem delal
<yang> bolj delam pici podobne toaste v pecici, sej sasi sem poslal recept
<yang> no od dostave je bullbar.si najbolj
<yang> pa blizu tebe so idioterna
<yang> sneberje
<idioterna> ne ne
<idioterna> novak ma bolse
<yang> aja od novaka se nisem jedu
<yang> si probu bullizo ?
<yang> vcasih je bla vsaka 15. brezplacna
<yang> so manjse pice, samo dobro oblozene in te nasitijo
<yang> predlagam da probas "bullizo" od bullbar-a enkrat narocit, pa bos videl
<yang> ostale se mi zdijo precej "plasticne"
<yang> bom narocil enkrat novaka
<yang> mislim da ga je tut sodelavec pohvalil
<zdobersek> hoi
<zdobersek> sasa84_: hoi
<yang> Colombian cyclers https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BxfY4OsIAAIaWDr.jpg:large
<sasa84_> hejhou zdobersek <:O~
<sasa84> ah...Å¡koda za srbijo
#ubuntu-si 2015-09-07
<napsy> jutro
<slax0r> jutro
<zdobersek> mh
<zdobbie> kek http://www.delo.si/novice/slovenija/sovo-ujeli-pri-vohunjenju-za-avstrijskim-veleposlanistvom-v-sloveniji.html
<Pepelka> Sovo ujeli pri vohunjenju za avstrijskim veleposlaništvom v Sloveniji
<Pepelka> »Po podatkih Dnevnika se je zgodba dogajala, ko je bil na čelu Sove prejšnji direktor Stane Štemberger.«
<napsy> oh noes
<pitastrudl> jutro
<yang> jutro
<dz0ny> lol http://www.24ur.com/novice/slovenija/sova-vohunila-za-avstrijskim-veleposlanistvom-v-sloveniji-avstrijci-obvescevalca-prijavili-policiji.html
<Pepelka> 24ur.com - Sova vohunila za avstrijskim veleposlaništvom v Sloveniji, Avstrijci obveščevalca prijavili policiji
<Pepelka> »Avstrija je Slovensko obveščevalno-varnostno agencijo (Sova) ujela pri vohunjenju za avstrijskim veleposlaništvom v Sloveniji. Avstrijci so primer predali slovenski policiji, ki ga trenutno preiskuje. Predsednik vlade Miro Cerar je s postopki, ki so jih sprožili avstrijski organi seznanjen.«
<dz0ny> aja
<zdobersek> apologies accepted
<CrazyLemon> http://www.engadget.com/2015/09/06/firefox-creator-writes-silicon-valley-episode/
<Pepelka> Firefox creator writes an unofficial, on-point episode of 'Silicon Valley'
<Pepelka> »Firefox creator Blake Ross likes HBO's 'Silicon Valley' so much that he wrote his own screenplay -- and it's clearly influenced by working in the very industry the show is spoofing.«
<dz0ny> old
<dz0ny> https://github.com/pingcap/tidb
<Pepelka> pingcap/tidb · GitHub
<Pepelka> »tidb - TiDB is a distributed SQL database.«
<CrazyLemon> tis not
<napsy> aja, zaposlujemo
<napsy> https://www.visionect.com/about#careers
<Pepelka> About us
<Pepelka> »Visionect helps companies build their own electronic paper display products, enabling the fastest market deployment of a signage application.«
<dz0ny> mysql server written in go is win
<jabuk1> http://www.quickmeme.com/img/ea/ea4671998341d9fbb6f7815394b49cb2890a50ac80b62802fb021c147c068d8e.jpg
<zdobersek> 4whom
<dz0ny> me :)
<dz0ny> napsy: Azure ? win al linux?
<jabuk1> http://rack.3.mshcdn.com/media/ZgkyMDEzLzA4LzA1L2U1L2NvbGJlcnRyZXBvLjVjNmYxLmdpZgpwCXRodW1iCTg1MHg1OTA-CmUJanBn/710824a0/764/colbert-report.jpg
<dz0ny> kako se obnese?
<napsy> dz0ny: linux
<napsy> mislim da smo zadovolni, nism slisu nekih kritik
<zdobersek> dz0ny: gratz http://i.imgur.com/ohj2tqe.jpg
<CrazyLemon> .rt
<jabuk1> Trenutno se predvaja: IYES - No Wonder. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IxBuoT5_mRE
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WdAzbMOGeCA
<Pepelka> kraja kolesa cankarjeva - YouTube
<idioterna> to sm pa ze vidu dons
<idioterna> sm pozabu crosspejstat ocitno
<CrazyLemon> razumem da folk ni vidu ko je Å¡latal okrog specialke..
<CrazyLemon> ampak ko se je lotil tistega drugega kolesa
<CrazyLemon> je bilo pa zelo očitno
<CrazyLemon> nerazumem pa zakaj je pustu specialko in vzel tistga s košaro :D
<idioterna> cudak je
<slax0r> kosara > *
<idioterna> aja ja itak
<idioterna> mogu je klesce pelat nekje
<zdobersek> FREE THE BIKES
<CrazyLemon> https://i.imgur.com/MPDi1g6.png
<zdobersek> as old as this channel
<CrazyLemon> -ChanServ- Registered : Aug 03 20:42:58 2005 (10y 5w 1d ago)
<CrazyLemon> liar
<zdobersek> u an old man
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nHc288IPFzk
<Pepelka> Duck Army - YouTube
<Pepelka> »For licensing and usage, contact: licensing@viralhog.com I was trying to embarrass my girlfriend, insted it turned out to be a great video«
<zdobersek> ooold
<idioterna> ja sej
<idioterna> sm mislu da mamo 80s party
<zdobersek> well then I must uninvite myself
<idioterna> ok pol pa eno boljso foro:
<idioterna> https://twitter.com/AndriErlingsson/status/640855204259303425
<Pepelka> Gnarled Iron Sins auf Twitter: "I am both confused and excited http://t.co/D4P23hqNZT"
<zdobersek> ooooooooooooooooooo who should live in a pineapple under the sea?
<zdobersek> confederatti!
<idioterna> fajn je k majo arabski headline
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: You Can Now Buy The Ubuntu Phone in India  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/lUl2hwWIZpQ/buy-ubuntu-phone-in-india-snapdeal
<slax0r> <- kmalu brezposeln, ma kdo kak gig? :)
<zdobersek> :/
<CrazyLemon> slax0r kaj si storil!?!
<slax0r> odpoved bom dal
<CrazyLemon> slax0r dont? :D
<zdobersek> SHIA, TELL THE MAN
<CrazyLemon> .gif shia just do it
<jabuk1> http://media.giphy.com/media/87xihBthJ1DkA/giphy.gif
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: firma propada...
<zdobersek> wat een motivator
<zdobersek> motivaator*
<slax0r> in ne mislim bit tukaj k bo slo vse k vragu
<slax0r> 3 so odpustil
<CrazyLemon> slax0r pol čakaj na odpravnino :) in medtem si iščeš nov job
<slax0r> 3 so ze dali odpoved
<CrazyLemon> win win!
<jabuk1> http://rack.0.mshcdn.com/media/ZgkyMDEzLzA4LzA1L2ViL2hpZ2hzY2hvb2xtLjI4YjJhLmdpZgpwCXRodW1iCTg1MHg1OTA-CmUJanBn/4755556e/b82/high-school-musical-victory.jpg
<slax0r> ce grejo v stecaj sem brez odpravnine
<slax0r> pa se mogoce brez place kdaj
<slax0r> tk da ne hvala
<slax0r> plus, ko grem, se jih lahko za nadure stisnem da mi izplacajo
<slax0r> tk da ja
<slax0r> danes zacnem posiljat prosnje
<slax0r> da mal potipam market kako kaj je
<slax0r> ce bo vse ok, dam naslednji teden odpoved
<lynxlynx> dej kej na githubu deli, potem te tujina kar sama najde
<lynxlynx> meni so zadnjič ponujali ene frontend js bruharije, kao po ogledu profila, čeprav tam nimam nič na to temo - izgleda jih samo volumen zanima
<yang> slax0r: ni Avstrija med in mleko zgleda
<yang> Srecno pri iskanju nove sluzbe
<slax0r> yang: odvisno kam in kako naletis
<slax0r> pa hvala
<slax0r> lynxlynx: sm ze tut dobu ponudbe od headhunterjev iz belgije, nizozemske, in bogve od kod se vse
<lynxlynx> :)
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/EnaAcom/photos/a.10150112057507612.292528.24222697611/10153649185802612/?type=1&theater
<Pepelka> EnaA.com - Chronik-Fotos | Facebook
<Pepelka> »Imamo tako hude miške, da se še naš predsednik ne bi branil kakšnega komentarja v svojem stilu. ;) ...«
<CrazyLemon> marketing!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<yang> haha
<yang> to mi deli
<slax0r> http://webpage.pace.edu/ms16182p/troubleshooting/ballmouse.jpg
<slax0r> ftw
 * CrazyLemon still has it
<CrazyLemon> brezžično!
<slax0r> car!
<yang> https://i.imgur.com/Pfr7SLM.jpg
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk1> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 20°C @07.09.2015 15:00 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 37% severovzhodnik 0.7 m/s pretežno jasno
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 04:30:52, Kulminacija: 11:01:37, Sončni zahod: 17:32:21
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 13ur 01min 29s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> http://hackaday.com/2015/09/02/save-wifi-act-now-to-save-wifi-from-the-fcc/
<CrazyLemon> wth
<Pepelka> Save WiFi: Act Now To Save WiFi From The FCC | Hackaday
<Pepelka> »Right now, the FCC is considering a proposal to require device manufacturers to implement security restricting the flashing of firmware. We posted something about this a few days ago, but completely m...«
<CrazyLemon> https://joinup.ec.europa.eu/community/osor/news/munich-now-major-contributor-open-source
<Pepelka> Munich now a major contributor to open source | Joinup
<zdobersek> who's this Munich guy
<CrazyLemon> some chinese guy
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Ubuntu Convergence Demo: X Apps Running on Mir Display Server  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/mRrFDaJFoV0/buntu-convergence-x-apps-running-mir-video
<CrazyLemon> .rt
<jabuk1> Trenutno se predvaja: Wyland - Wait. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NDVogHLFDcE
<dz0ny> hm https://www.facebook.com/notes/vid-jereb/begunska-kriza/897678096987657
<Pepelka> Bei Facebook anmelden | Facebook
<Pepelka> »Melde dich bei Facebook an, um dich mit deinen Freunden, deiner Familie und Personen, die du kennst, zu verbinden und Inhalte zu teilen.«
<dz0ny> eden se je razpisal
<zdobbie> but I must login to continue
<CrazyLemon> do you really
<dz0ny> .yt hide away daya
<jabuk1> Daya - Hide Away (Official Lyric Video) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yucD1UwYQ1g
<yang> idioterna: http://www.voltairenet.org/article188623.html
<Pepelka> The phoney « refugee crisis », by Thierry Meyssan
<Pepelka> »While the European media arouse emotion by showing photographs of a drowned child and reports of crowds of refugees crossing the Balkans on foot, Thierry Meyssan demonstrates that these images have been fabricated. It’s certain that they serve the purposes of the head of the Federation of German Industries, Ulrich Grillo, and also NATO. But they do not show the phenomenon in its totality, which leads the Europeans to offer inadapted (...)«
<yang> preber si
<idioterna> haha
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> prfuknen je
<idioterna> k moonhoaxerji
<yang> >> preberi si
<dz0ny> idioterna: sej fb post je 3x tolki
<dz0ny> vsega so krivi muslimani :)
<dz0ny> http://www.theverge.com/2015/9/5/9266805/google-lenovo-e-logo-design evil corp,anyone
<Pepelka> Google and Lenovo fell in love with the same 'e' | The Verge
<Pepelka> »Two of the tech world's biggest brands redesigned their logos this year: Lenovo in June, and Google just a couple of days ago. Both already had a slanted 'e' in their original designs, but after...«
<idioterna> yang: sm ze prebral
<idioterna> "Thierry Meyssan demonstrates that these images have been fabricated."
<idioterna> samo tole sem prebral
<idioterna> "is supposed to have been washed up by the sea. However, his corpse is perpendicular to the waves instead of being parallel."
<idioterna> kdorkoli je to napisal je totalen idiot
#ubuntu-si 2015-09-08
<napsy> jutro
<zdobersek> mh
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: y so op
<pitastrudl> jutro
<zdobersek> pitastrudl: deopej limono
<pitastrudl> :-D
<zdobersek> justice has been served
<pitastrudl> ☐ Not REKT ☑ Tyrannosaurus REKT
<pitastrudl> morning shenanigans
<zdobersek> trektrektrektrektrektrektrektrektrek
<pitastrudl> hue
<zdobersek> ehuehuehuehuehuehuehuehu
<pitastrudl> gaming paradise is live
<pitastrudl> slovenci igrajo
<pitastrudl> turnir best quality eu
<pitastrudl> naj bi bil 35€ na dan
<pitastrudl> so znižal na 25€
<pitastrudl> 25€ bi dal za cel turnir
<pitastrudl> fuckerji
<pitastrudl> esl cologne je biu 40€ za cel main event
<pitastrudl> pa je bil eden največjih
<zdobersek> revezi, tkole zjutri jih terajo
<pitastrudl> haha
<zdobbie> pitastrudl: itak so flikal z lokalci
<zdobbie> ampak so mel sreco, da niso vele ribe odpovedale
<slax0r> jutro
<napsy> lp
<zdobersek> .vreme Celje
<zdobersek> ping
<jabuk1> zdobersek: pong
<jabuk1> ARSO: Celje (241.7m): 14°C @08.09.2015 8:00 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 73% zahodnik 0.8 m/s
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 04:28:56, Kulminacija: 10:58:15, Sončni zahod: 17:27:35
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 12ur 58min 39s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobersek> where's muh summer
<Sky[x]> lp
<zdobersek> lujga
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Bky8Dk3QTA
<Pepelka> MAALA - Unbound - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Essential Night - La Nuit ne dort jamais http://www.essentialnightofficial.com ★ Subscribe to our channel: http://bit.ly/1jRMWJW ★ Follow us on: Facebook: ht...«
<CrazyLemon> https://www.kb.cert.org/vuls/id/903500
<Pepelka> Vulnerability Note VU#903500 - Seagate wireless hard-drives contain multiple vulnerabilities
<Pepelka> »Multiple Seagate wireless hard-drives contain multiple vulnerabilities.«
<zdobersek> ooold
<CrazyLemon> na-a!
<CrazyLemon> last revised september 7th!
<zdobersek> ... he wrote in September 8th
<zdobersek> on*
<zdobersek> it's gonna be good https://www.reddit.com/r/Showerthoughts/comments/3k1k5m/im_really_excited_to_get_old_because_living_in_a/
<Pepelka> I'm really excited to get old because living in a nursing home in 50 years is going to be one huge LAN party : Showerthoughts
<Pepelka> »3636 points and 429 comments so far on reddit«
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Terminal Emulator `Terminator` Sees New Release  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/awUSTS3mELY/terminal-emulator-terminator-sees-new.html
<CrazyLemon> but not really tho
<CrazyLemon> http://www.24ur.com/novice/crna-kronika/50-letni-koprcan-na-crnem-kalu-divjal-s-hitrostjo-169-km-h.html
<Pepelka> 24ur.com - 50-letni Koprčan na Črnem kalu divjal s hitrostjo 169 km/h
<Pepelka> »Koprski policisti so na Črnem kalu ustavili motorista, ki je vozil s hitrostjo 169 km/h. Odvzeli so mu vozniško dovoljenje, nato pa ugotovili, da nadaljuje z vožnjo brez njega. Spet so ga ustavili in mu zasegli motor.«
<CrazyLemon> zakaj za vraga niso takoj zasegli motor?
<zdobersek> lemons asking the tough questions
<yang> ja cloivek je moral do doma pridt :)
<yang> Baje, da ce se vozis z neregistriranim vozilom, ga odvzamejo in ga dajo na preso
<CrazyLemon> nonsense
<yang> probaj :)
<CrazyLemon> ne rabim probat da vem da je nonsense
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: DockBarX Xfce4 Panel Plugin Updated With Panel Blending  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/gf6XGK7RmJM/dockbarx-xfce4-panel-plugin-updated.html
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: GNOME 3.18 Will Support Google Drive  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/i_-2bxy4oWI/gnome-3-18-google-drive-nautilus-support
<yang> http://imgur.com/j7XX0CW
<Pepelka> Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet
<Pepelka> »Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet.«
<lynxlynxlynx> brez veze
<zdobersek> Å vici
<zdobersek> ffs
<CrazyLemon> kaj te Å¡vica?
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1jV12W4NXYY
<Pepelka> What happens if you mess with a Russian - YouTube
<zdobbie> pitastrudl: a vis k nisi hotu skaslat tistih 30EUR
<pitastrudl> wat
<zdobbie> pa je sel cel event skor pocez
<jabuk1> http://a.kym-cdn.com/assets/blank-b3f96f160b75b1b49b426754ba188fe8.gif
<pitastrudl> ja
<pitastrudl> topkek
<pitastrudl> :D
<zdobersek> topkek bestkek
<zdobbie> amiritekek
<idioterna> http://starecat.com/content/wp-content/uploads/if-you-ever-feel-useless-remember-that-somebodys-job-is-to-install-turn-signal-systems-at-bmw-indicators.jpg
<CrazyLemon> hah..nice one :D
<CrazyLemon> http://www.cycling-challenge.com/colle-del-nivolet/#prettyPhoto
<Pepelka> Colle del Nivolet
<Pepelka> »Let's get the hyperbole out of the way: This may be the most beautiful high Alps paved climb I have ever cycled. Seriously. :) Colle del Nivolet is a gigantic climb in Piemonte, Italy in the heart ...«
<CrazyLemon> tole zgleda epic
<lynxlynxlynx> CrazyLemon: bližje priporočam passo giau (sp?)
<lynxlynxlynx> rumeni v glavnem
<CrazyLemon> !g passo giau
<Pepelka> Passo Giau 32020 Colle Santa Lucia BL, Italija Passo Giau
<CrazyLemon> stupid pepelka
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx hmm.. marmolada je blizu passo giaua tko da se mi zdi da je tisti malo bl slikovit
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: http://inrng.com/2013/11/roads-ride-colle-del-nivolet/
<Pepelka> inrng : colle del nivolet
<Pepelka> »I bet you’ve never heard of the Colle del Nivolet. The Giro has not visited and soon after crossing the pass the road ends. So what’s this place got going for it? If the photo above by Flickr’s Muneaki isn’t […]«
<zdobbie> & http://inrng.com/roads/
<Pepelka> inrng : roads
<Pepelka> »Cycling is one of the few sports to take place in the real world with roads as sporting arenas. Here are some of the best roads to ride«
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i-lbAN29mag
<Pepelka> Passo Fedaia (Caprile) - Cycling Inspiration & Education - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Watched over by the highest peak in the Dolomites, the 3,343 metre high Marmolada, the Passo Fedaia is an enchanting journey of mystery and intrigue right fr...«
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie it looks fckin epic..fckin epic i say
<CrazyLemon> pa še všeč mi je dejstvo da je 40k
<lynxlynxlynx> na obeh sem že bil
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx na nivolet-u ?
<lynxlynxlynx> to pa ne
<lynxlynxlynx> nuvolau :D
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Do You Plan To Buy An Ubuntu Phone?  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/xVR0cXGT2Kg/do-you-plan-to-buy-an-ubuntu-phone
<lynxlynxlynx> yang: https://www.crowdsupply.com/purism/librem-13
<Pepelka> Librem 13: A Laptop That  Respects Your Rights | Crowd Supply
<Pepelka> »The first high-end laptop that respects your privacy, security, and freedom.«
#ubuntu-si 2015-09-09
<zdobbie> GUTEN MORGEN SOVA
<netkat> jutro VSOA
<idioterna> is this some sort of encryption?
<idioterna> nc, grem pocas spat
<idioterna> lahko noc
<zdobersek> livin la vida
<napsy> jutro
<pitastrudl> jutro
<zdobersek> mhm
<yang> lynxlynxlynx: ja so ble neke polemike glede LibreM na mailing listah, predvsem je precej drag laptop
<yang> lynxlynxlynx: in ni firmwara z BIOS in ga tudi ne bo, ker so novi Intelovi CPUji zaklenjeni
<yang> lynxlynxlynx: je pa vseeno fajn, da so prisli cez funding in bodo naredili se 13", pa morda kasneje se kaksno drugo izboljsavo
<yang> lynxlynxlynx: ce se ti da mi napisi na privat kje lahko pridobim certifikat za e-upravo, za oddajo donacij z dohodnine
<zdobersek> but but but m'freedom
<pitastrudl> ok
<zdobersek> ok!?!?!?!?!
<Sky[x]> dons je apple event an?
<zdobersek> aha
<Sky[x]> ze kj bral kaj se pricakuje?
<dz0ny> zdobbie: sova Å¡e ni ustala, vstajajo takrat ko tajnice :>
<dz0ny> a watch, a phone, for a lot of money
<Sky[x]> :D
<speed-> kaj bi se pricakovalo
<speed-> novi iphone pa tv
<speed-> 'juhej'
<Sky[x]> ja tv pismo pa glih kupu sem jo :(
<speed-> no si vsaj jurja prisparal na isti stvari :)
<Sky[x]> wtf jurja? 70eur je apple tv
<dz0ny> Sky[x]: tist je sam Å¡katlca
<Sky[x]> aja :>
<dz0ny> zdej boš dubu še screen zraven
<dz0ny> with iEye something
<zdobersek> Sky[x]: tastart tv
<zdobersek> pa nbenga screena ne bo
<speed-> ja na uro bodo to zvezali
<speed-> predragi so kurci kakor koli
<speed-> drugace je telefon neverjetno kul
<speed-> samo precenjeno vse skup :)
<zdobersek> mas sicer malo boljse pogoje uporabe
<zdobersek> pa tud hw ni slab
<speed-> ja samo eni smo narode pa nam ni za metat drag telefon
<speed-> nerode*
<speed-> kolega je glih zrihtal mislim da novo petko, po dveh tednih
<speed-> cel display :)
<speed-> clovek pa se prvega obroka ni placal
<dz0ny> speed-: he loves the fresh smell
<speed-> mah meni je smesno dat toliko za telefon kerega bom 100% zlomil
<speed-> zadnjega sem sicer komaj 1 mesec po tem ko sem ze lahko novega vzel, tak da cela zurka hehe
<speed-> potem pa sem novega ze dol vrgel se pred kak sem sim not dal :p
<zdobersek> well don't do that
<speed-> ja saj ni namerno
<pitastrudl> zato pa skrbiš za telefon ane :P
<speed-> ja pa skrbis 99% casa
<speed-> potem pa tisti 1%
<pitastrudl> zato si pa daš ovitek okoli telefona
<pitastrudl> pa znižaš ta 1%
<speed-> ne saj glej proti temu sem, ampak
<speed-> se zgodi
<speed-> pa tudi hvala bogu zdrzijo nekaj telefoni
<speed-> pitastrudl pa ta 1% je bolj stanje nepristevnosti kot pa kaj drugo hehe
<pitastrudl> mja, eni so bolj trpezni kot drugi
<pitastrudl> pol pa itk odvisno od sreče
<pitastrudl> meni je že nekajkrat padel v teh dveh letih
<pitastrudl> ampak ni bilo nič
<pitastrudl> sem tudi investiral v malo boljši ovitek
<pitastrudl> ima kdo kak enclosre za 2.5" hdd disk
<pitastrudl> al adapter
<pitastrudl> al karkol
<pitastrudl> :D
<slax0r> jutro
<pitastrudl> jutro
<slax0r> se ne pogovarjam z @ people :P
<slax0r> speed-: \o
<pitastrudl> lol
<pitastrudl>  /kick slax0r
<pitastrudl> ╭∩╮( ͡°﻿ ͜ʖ͡°)
<zdobersek> everybody watch out! it's the memenator!
<pitastrudl> ( ≖‿≖)
<pitastrudl> uwot m8
<zdobersek> ohnoes! the memenator haz an op! we've been upr00ted!
 * pitastrudl tips his fedora
<pitastrudl> m'lady
<lynxlynxlynx> yang: ja, sej sem prilepil bolj zato, da se vidi, da bodo dosegli cilj in bo realizirano
<pitastrudl> :-D
<Matthai> kaj se zgodi, če v terminal vpišem "sudo rm -rf"? Brez targeta!
<zdobersek> wannabe zdobersek
<slax0r> Matthai: error...
<dz0ny> probi find / -d3lete
<zdobersek> na-a
<zdobersek> del33te
<Matthai> v bistvu sem se zdajle zmotil... pač, pozabil sem target vpisat in sem stisnil enter
<Matthai> srce se mi je ustavilo, ampak se ni zgodilo nič :-)
<dz0ny> nc ker rabi pozicijski parameter
<dz0ny> ki je required
<Matthai> ja, ampak ni nito errorja izpisal
<lynxlynxlynx> sej tud z / ne dela
<dz0ny> v takem primeru printbreak+3773
<Matthai> lynxlynxlynx, a to so pofixali?
<dz0ny> kernel ustavi ves io
<lynxlynxlynx> Matthai: že zdavnaj
<Matthai> aha, ampak vseeno ne bom poskusil :-)
<lynxlynxlynx> --no-preserve-root
<CrazyLemon> lets all try that!
<lynxlynxlynx> no, sej maš še vedno /*
<pitastrudl> kaj pomeni --no-preserve-root ?
 * slax0r waits for Connection reset by peer quits
<pitastrudl> haha
<lynxlynxlynx> :D
<siska> kdo ve kje se to da nabavit: http://vignette1.wikia.nocookie.net/uncyclopedia/images/0/0e/IWinAd.png/revision/latest?cb=20061219011904
<pitastrudl> pri meni
<zdobersek> siska: pr pitastrudl
<CrazyLemon> siska pištolo?
<siska> dva prosim :D
<pitastrudl> hueuhe
<zdobersek> a iPod
<siska> iWin™ - Getting iUsers off your lawn since '99
<CrazyLemon> http://www.mobisvet.si/
<Pepelka> mobisvet.si
<CrazyLemon> yay.. nimam več servisa za mobitel :D
<siska> fukrs
<siska> a kdo ve zakaj jih je FURS zaprl?
<CrazyLemon> zato ker je bilo preveč pritožb glede na delovanje mobisveta :)
<pitastrudl> ja
<pitastrudl> sm tut js slišu za probleme
<pitastrudl> recimo nič računov
<pitastrudl> pa take
<pitastrudl> mel so pocen ponudbe ja
<slax0r> a furs ti lahko site skine?
<pitastrudl> nevem
<CrazyLemon> slax0r očitno :D
<slax0r> lawl
<pitastrudl> sam vem da so pritožbe glede te firme že nekaj let
<CrazyLemon> če ti je stran business maker :)
<CrazyLemon> aka spletna trgovina
<CrazyLemon> ampak nič ne de! jutri bo odpru stran m0bisvet.si
<CrazyLemon> in furs cant touch that
<dz0ny> fu.gov.si
<pitastrudl> haha
<idioterna> furs je uredu ja
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: kater shop še poznaš?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny poredna.si
 * dz0ny is not
<CrazyLemon> :>
<siska> tip se je očitno kregal z uporabniki na forumu: http://slo-android.si/forum/viewtopic.php?t=11332&p=321538
<Pepelka> Mobisvet - Forum - Slo-Android.si
<Pepelka> »Res za kokice tema, ampak se povsem strinjam s TataMata: Da gre kdorkoli ki je prebral izbrisan post osebka z nickom ronjeremy (kompleksi glede vel...«
<siska> sej potem ni čudno kar se je zgodilo
<yang> lynxlybx jst sem pledgal librem13
<yang> bbl
<CrazyLemon> siska jp.. tudi grozil naj bi enemu :D vsaj tako pravijo!
<dz0ny> pitastrudl: vip
<dz0ny> a to si mel kaj zraven slo-android ?
<pitastrudl> ja bil sem administrator kak let tam
<pitastrudl> sam pol ni blo neki cajta pa nisem več
<pitastrudl> :(
<dz0ny> http://i.imgur.com/67q2CBd.png
<dz0ny> k vidm da fehtaš dnar :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny pitastrudl je v bistvu mobisvet.si
<CrazyLemon> sam ne nobenmu povedat
<pitastrudl> dz0ny:  kaj fehtam
<pitastrudl> nč ne fehtam
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: that felation was very informative, it looks like
<zdobersek> kle mora pa limun kolovrate delat, da sploh kaj proda
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon: if only
<CrazyLemon> http://www.stop-neplacniki.si/origo-196-doo/
<CrazyLemon> evo tukaj je zgodovina glede TRRja :D
<CrazyLemon> ni mu dolgčas!
<zdobersek> ping
<jabuk1> zdobersek: pong
<zdobersek> .radar
<jabuk1> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<CrazyLemon> just do it
<zdobersek> NO TIME
<zdobersek> ping
<jabuk1> zdobersek: pong
<slax0r> a ti 24 ur v dnevu ni dovolj?
<zdobersek> NO
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kdaj je danes kronometer?
<zdobersek> vec poceo
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ne se hecat no
<CrazyLemon> 14.02 - 14.49 Kolesarstvo: Dirka po Å paniji, 16. etapa: Luarca - Ermita de Alba. Quiros
<CrazyLemon> eurosport2
<CrazyLemon> 14.45 - 15.45 Kolesarstvo: Dirka po Å paniji, 16. etapa: Luarca - Ermita de Alba. Quiros
<CrazyLemon> eurosport
<CrazyLemon> sam ne razumem zakaj je sam eno uro
<zdobersek> GMT noobie
<zdobersek> GTM
<zdobersek> whatevz
<dz0ny> 0Z
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek dont be silly
<CrazyLemon> meh
<CrazyLemon> to je stara etapa
<CrazyLemon> ob 4ih se začne 17.etapa aka kronometer
<zdobersek> ... se zacne prenos
<yang> darilo http://jp.si/zvonec.jpg
<yang> imam star bicikl in star zarustan zvonec, bom zamenjal za tegale
<CrazyLemon> oh god :)
<CrazyLemon> .obeti
<jabuk1> V petek bo prehodno bolj oblačno. Ponekod v vzhodnih krajih lahko zjutraj in dopoldne pade kakšna dežna kaplja. Več sončnega vremena bo na Primorskem, burja bo tam ponehala. Popoldne se bo oblačnost začela umikati proti vzhodu. V soboto bo pretežno jasno in čez dan topleje. Zjutraj bo ponekod megla.  Popoldne se bo v hribih zahodne Slovenije začela nabirati oblačnost.
<CrazyLemon> .napoved
<jabuk1> Popoldne bo na Primorskem pretežno jasno,  drugod pa delno jasno z občasno povečano oblačnostjo. Na Primorskem bo pihala šibka burja, drugod po Sloveniji pa bo zapihal veter vzhodnih smeri. Najvišje dnevne temperature bodo od 16 do 21, na Primorskem do 24 stopinj C
<jabuk1> Jutri bo na Primorskem pretežno jasno, burja se bo do jutra nekoliko okrepila in popoldne slabela. Drugod bo delno jasno z občasno povečano oblačnostjo, ki bo pogostejša predvsem v severovzhodni in severni Sloveniji. Sredi dneva in popoldne bo pihal vzhodni do severovzhodni veter. Najnižje jutranje temperature bodo večinoma od 4 do 10, ob morju in v Vipavski dolini od 10 do 15, najvišje dnevne pa bodo podobne današnjim.
<CrazyLemon> meeeh
<zdobbie> just do it!
<yang> crazylemon prav si ugotovil, zvonec je zenski ampak nima veze jaz prisparam
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie but..veter
<slax0r> .vreme ms
<jabuk1> Neznana lokacija
<slax0r> .vreme murska sobota
<jabuk1> ARSO: Murska Sobota (186.7m): 19.6°C @09.09.2015 13:00 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 44% severovzhodnik 3.7 m/s
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 04:26:14, Kulminacija: 10:54:20, Sončni zahod: 17:22:26
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 12ur 56min 13s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> mislim sej ne bom imel izbire ker bo itak avto na servisu in bom 2h fraj but still meh
<napsy> ka pa pomen kulminacija?
<yang> napsy to je uno tik predno ti pride
<CrazyLemon> napsy dolžina dneva/2 + čas vzhoda = kulminacija
<napsy> aa, a ob 10:54 mi je prsl?
<napsy> CrazyLemon: sounds complicated :)
<CrazyLemon> midday oz ne vem kako bi se temu reklo :)
<slax0r> napsy: ja poglej gate ane
<napsy> uh bols da ne
<napsy> cene jih bom tezk nazaj spravu
<yang> midday cum
<CrazyLemon> ^ yangs word of the day
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: in kaj bi naj ta kulminacija potem pomenila? kaj je potem ob 10:54?
<CrazyLemon> slax0r to je UTC..kar pomeni ob (UTC+2) 12:54 je minilo pol dneva
<CrazyLemon> oziroma pol svetlobe(??) :D
<yang> to samo pomeni da je takrst sonce najvisje na zenitu ce se ne motim
<CrazyLemon> tudi to ja
<slax0r> ah, gotcha
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: pa zrihtaj to da bo kazal nas cajt, ne UTC, k zdaj js ob pol sestih ze kure spat tiscim
<CrazyLemon> slax0r ne bo šlo.. ! ni naš/vaš cajt.. pol bo recimo zdobbie hotel da kaže še EDT
<CrazyLemon> where does it end?!?
<slax0r> ja pa dodas se EDT
<CrazyLemon> zakaj le.. če je UTC in pol si sam računaš :D
<slax0r> saj si pa nek dev, ti nebo problem naredit par izracunov vec :P
<slax0r> nocem racunat
<slax0r> I want to be lazier!
<yang> i want star trek time
<CrazyLemon> a kdo ve kje je tist wannabe korejc?
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx al neki takega
<yang> mogoce strelja na zvocnike
<yang> odvisn na keri strani koreje je
<slax0r> na zahodni strani
<lynxlynxlynx> poldne je beseda, k'ste jo iskali
<pitastrudl> lp
<pitastrudl> POTATO
* pitastrudl changed the topic of #ubuntu-si to: Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost www.ubuntu.si | Pogosta vprašanja http://www.ubuntu.si/pogosta_vprasanja/ | Ne sprašuj, če lahko vprašaš - (kulturno!) vprašaj (in počakaj). | Sodeluj pri prevajanju https://www.ubuntu.si/prevajanje/ | Ubuntu 15.10 aka Wily Werewolfie | Potato is life, potato is love.
<zdobbie> PATATAS
<pitastrudl> ok
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: look at the flying Dutchman!
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: oh snap, missed him! so fast!
<zdobbie> shieeeet
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie Å¡koda
<zdobbie> simply clever?
<zdobbie> yang: ajde, opravicuj dejanje http://www.siol.net/novice/svet/2015/09/begunci_madzarska_spopadi.aspx
<Pepelka> Madžarska novinarka spotaknila begunca, ki je bežal z otrokom (video) | Svet - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka> »Moški, ki je z otrokom v eni roki in torbo v drugi bežal pred policijsko zaporo na jugu Madžarske, je naletel na neprijazno gesto madžarske televizijske novinarke.«
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie Å¡koda ker bo aru zmagal vuelto
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/avtomoto/novice/2015/09/slovenska%20cesta%20ura%20prometa%20video.aspx
<Pepelka> Prometni kaos Slovenske ceste: avtobusi, zamišljeni pešci, kolesarji z mobilniki … | Avtomoto - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka> »Prenovljena Slovenska cesta je na zanimiv preskus postavila zmožnost sobivanja mestnih avtobusov, pešcev, kolesarjev in rolkarjev. Prometni režim ni dokončen, testno obdobje bo trajalo do konca leta.«
<CrazyLemon> ker obup
<zdobersek> enomal velik avtomobilov
<lynxlynxlynx> tlakovci so carski, mal optične iluzije
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NqI5t7Pdj2o
<Pepelka> Slovenian Women - Walking Style - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Walkology of Slovenian Women in Ljubljana, Slovenia. Music: http://www.bensound.com«
<CrazyLemon> zelo znanstven pristop
<slax0r> dobu prvo povabilo na razgovor \o/
<zdobbie_> as bil poreden
<slax0r> ne, nov gig
<zdobbie_> SLO?
<dz0ny> slax0r: https://www.facebook.com/groups/272812582821861/ a lot of jobs in si
<Pepelka> Bei Facebook anmelden | Facebook
<Pepelka> »Melde dich bei Facebook an, um dich mit deinen Freunden, deiner Familie und Personen, die du kennst, zu verbinden und Inhalte zu teilen.«
<slax0r> zdobbie_: niet
<slax0r> at
<slax0r> dz0ny: ne ljubi se mi prijavljat v fb ker sem geslo pozabu :D
<slax0r> drgac pa, I'm done with si
<dz0ny> good then :)
<dz0ny> just sayin :)
<slax0r> edina dela ki so koliko toliko ok, so v lj ali pa okolici, definitivno predalec
<slax0r> spljoh pa mi ni .net za delat, ki je zgleda najbolj iskan v slo
<slax0r> zakaj tako malo slov. oglasov dejansko pove kolk je placa za razpisano mesto?
<zdobbie_> LIVE PHOTOS
<zdobbie_> aka. GIFS
<dz0ny> k pol lahko rečeš lej un mi je tolk ponudu
<slax0r> kolk so sploh kaj zdaj place senior developerjev v slo?
<slax0r> tk neko priblizno povprecje
<zdobbie_> sej to mu loh tud poves po tem, ko gres na par razgovorov
<dz0ny> 1800 bruto
<dz0ny> php ni tolk :)
<slax0r> zdobbie_: jup
<dz0ny> odvisno fabrika rly
<slax0r> saj ni treba prve uzet
<slax0r> dz0ny: vidis, to je se mi pa najbolj glupo, placa glede na programski jezik
<slax0r> kt da bi placo fizicnega delavca oblikovala njegova lopata
<dz0ny> kolk is pa zdej mel v at?
<slax0r> 2600
<slax0r> minimum po kolektivni je pa 2750
<slax0r> tk da ja, reason to leave
<slax0r> bruto seveda
<zdobbie_> till evening
<zdobbie_> al si cel teden v AT?
<CrazyLemon> lol..lj in okolica sta ti predalec
<CrazyLemon> zdaj pa ko si se vozil po 200+km pa ti ni predalec
<CrazyLemon> :D
<slax0r> do lj mam 190km samo v eno smer...
<slax0r> tk da ja
<slax0r> lj je predalec
<slax0r> zdobbie_: ne, delam 2-3x tedensko od doma
<slax0r> zdaj pa bomo vidl, probal se bom zdilat tut za iste pogoje
<slax0r> + tankam v at da se je benz cenej :P
<zdobbie_> Puerto Rico?!
<zdobbie_> slax0r: pol nisi iz MB?
<slax0r> zdobbie_: ne, MS
<zdobbie_> aye
<slax0r> tudi ce bi bil iz MB je graz dosti blizje kot LJ :)
<CrazyLemon> meh..v 3.19 je radeon gonilnik nazadoval
<CrazyLemon> lagga med preklopom oken
<CrazyLemon> recimo igrica in vse ostalo
<dz0ny> Cratz pa tty be dela
#ubuntu-si 2015-09-10
<zdobbie> kk
<napsy> jutro
<CrazyLemon> o/
<pitastrudl> jutro
<kubanc> morgen
<slax0r> jutro
<napsy> lp
<kubanc> a kdo tukaj uporablja Linux KVM?
<siska> yes
<kubanc> siska: kok virtualnih masin pa iams?
<kubanc> *imas?
<idioterna> kubanc: js jih mam okol 60
<siska> v povprecju jih okol 10 laufa na vsaki masini
<siska> qemu-kvm, vse na RHEL distribucijah
<idioterna> pr men laufa na debianu
<kubanc> pa mate virtualke na SSD-jih?
<siska> jaz ne
<speed-> dragi sport je ssd za serverje
<kubanc> siska: a maiš RAID polje?
<siska> glavna masina jih laufa iz raid5 polja, sestavljenega iz wdgreenov
<siska> cheap diski
<dz0ny> siska: rhel? hows so?
<speed-> jaz sem 1x vprasal za ponudbo z ibma pa so mi tako ceno poslali da nisem mogel spat :)
<dz0ny> Zanimivo ker pravis cheap diski pol pa rhel gor
<siska> dz0ny: ne redhat, centos
<dz0ny> ah
<siska> bazira na RHEL
<dz0ny> yep
<dz0ny> a centos bo tud Å¡el na nov pkg manager?
<dz0ny> d neki
<siska> pojma nimam, nisem na tekocem
<siska> a planirajo yuma skensla?
<siska> t
<dz0ny> jaz sem zadnjič en desktop rhel centos probaval in je yum sam še za hardocre
<dz0ny> ta d omogoča rollback and stuff
<speed-> evo to so mi poslali lani z ibma
<speed-> 90Y8664  256GB SSD ............ . cena 2310,95 € + DDV  .......... dobava 1 teden
<speed-> ali
<speed-> 90Y8669128GB SSD  ............. cena 1208,41 € + DDV  .......... dobava 1 teden
<speed-> :)))
<speed-> sem direkt mogel poiskat
<siska> dz0ny: centos 7 ?
<kubanc> jst sm zdele pr kolegu preko Hyper-v v Windows 8.1 okolu postail 8 virtualnih masin. Vse masine so na enem disku, velikost vsake virtualk je 25Gb (vse imajo Windows 7). In opažam da ko so vse virtualke zalavfane četudi se na njih nič ne dela se zasedenost tega diska na katerem so virtualke dvigne tudi do 100%
<siska> zasedenost nebi nikol smela presezt vsote maximumov vseh VHDjev
<siska> da se ne dogaja kaj cudnega z pagefilom?
<dz0ny> https://kororaproject.org
<Pepelka> Korora Project
<dz0ny> siska: ^^
<dz0ny> siska: nisem gledal kaj vec, k je blo obupno :)
<dz0ny> dnf se reče
<dz0ny> pkg managerju
<dz0ny> https://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Features/DNF
<Pepelka> Features/DNF - FedoraProject
<dz0ny> sliš se kot da to en slovenc dela :)
<kubanc> grem pogleda task manager kater proces mi jemlje toliko resoursov za ta tisk in vidim da eden izmed glavnih sistemskih procesov. Če bi imel globlji vpogleda kaj deluje znotraj tega procesa vendar v task managerju nisem nič našel
<siska> jan silhan :)
<kubanc> bom sicer Å¡e mal pogooglal zadevo...
<siska> sicer mi tole deluje bolj za desktop okolja, ala fedora
<siska> dvomim da bo centos kaj kmalu prevzel
<siska> te namerno bremzajo vecje spremembe, kernel je se kar 2.32
<siska> 2.6.32*
<kubanc> siska: računalnii ima na voljo 32GB rama, ko so vse virtualke nažgane ima na voljo že 11GB rama. Edino če virtualka znotraj nje uporablja page file. Vendar govorim o primeru ko so virtualke nažgane ter znotraj virtaulk ni zagnan noben dodatni program
<siska> kubanc: se pravi je poraba RAM-a problem?
<siska> al dejansko disk odzira?
<kubanc> siska: vsaka virtualka ima na voljo 2GB ram-a. Host račuanlnik ima vsega skupaj 32GB ram-a. Zakaj bi bil Ram problem. Za sam zagon Windows 7 je dovolj 2GB ram-a
<kubanc> siska: ne diska ne odzira. Free space na disku je vedno isto
<siska> naceloma (sicer to ni pravilo) bo virtualka aktivno pozrla tolko rama v host sistemu, kolikor dodelis virtualki, neglede na to ali virtualka znotraj svojega okolja uporablja tisti ram ali ane
<kubanc> ja to je res ja
<dz0ny> kubanc: da nis narobe omejil si dal b vs B aka 8x več :)
<napsy> kok se lahka z gdb-jem attacham na nek proces znotraj docker containerja?
<dz0ny> pogledaš host pid
<dz0ny> ?
<siska> se pravi za 8 masin minimalno 16GB gre takoj, potem pa Å¡e overhead
<kubanc> siska: res je, virtualka si vzame toliko ram-a kolikor ji ga dodeliš. Oziroma host ga izgubi toliko kolikot ga dodeliš virtualki
<siska> sicer kot pravis, je 4-5 GB overheada malo veliko
<napsy> lxc-attach: attach.c: lxc_attach: 710 failed to get the init pid
<napsy> mi tole izpise, pa id je valid docker id
<dz0ny> napsy: kot root imaš vpogled do vseh pidov
<kubanc> siska: zakaj je overhaed če imamo fizično vse skupaj 32GB
<dz0ny> tud od enga procesa znotraj cgrups
<dz0ny> če kot root pogledaš z ps axf
<napsy> hm ok
<siska> malo je overheada pri porabi rama za vsako masino, se pravi ce ji dodelis 2GB je poraba 2GB + overhead
<siska> kolko pa je overheada pa nebi spekuliral sploh pri windowsih
<dz0ny> boš mel 13400 > 1 (bo znotraj dockerja)
<dz0ny> primer ^^
<kubanc> siska: OK zastopim. A potem naj virtaulkam povečam količino RAM-a?
<dz0ny> napsy: like me http://i.imgur.com/qFuq9RG.png
<siska> na linuxu tole obstaja: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kernel_same-page_merging
<Pepelka> Kernel same-page merging - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<siska> zna kar precej znizat porabo v pravih okoliscinah
<napsy> dz0ny: bom poskusu
<dz0ny> napsy: znotraj dockerja so določeni klici omejeni
<napsy> ja to mi je jasn
<dz0ny> v teoriji docker exec --it container_id bash
<napsy> poznam
<dz0ny> v tem primeru si pol root, sam maš še vedno blokirane klice I think
<napsy> jasno
<napsy> gledu sm ene druge navodile pa je zgledal zapleten
<napsy> thx
<napsy> v drugem namespacu si ko si v kontainerju
<dz0ny> mhm, nekaj čas to ni blo res za lxc-attach :)
<dz0ny> sam dockern uporablja več tega
<siska> kubanc: In opažam da ko so vse virtualke zalavfane četudi se na njih nič ne dela se zasedenost tega diska na katerem so virtualke dvigne tudi do 100%
<dz0ny> also nsenter < bol generičen tool
<napsy> warning: Target and debugger are in different PID namespaces; thread lists and other data are likely unreliable
<siska> si tukaj mislil zasedenost CPU ?
<napsy> eh crap, mi nic ne koristi
<dz0ny> probi z nsenter
<napsy> nsenter: neither filename nor target pid supplied for ns/pid
<dz0ny> There are differences between nsenter and docker exec; namely, nsenter doesn't enter the cgroups, and therefore evades resource limitations. The potential benefit of this would be debugging and external audit, but for remote access, docker exec is the current recommended approach.
<napsy> aha zdj sm dal process pid
<napsy> namest cel container
<kubanc> siska: ne zasedenost tistega diska na katerem so shranjene slike virtualk. Pri temu disku prihaja do 100% zasedenosti (branje/pisanje)
<kubanc> sem mislil da mu kakšni torrenti lavfajo v ozadnju vendar ne
<dz0ny> napsy: https://github.com/jpetazzo/nsenter < neka fora je okol apija mal si preber
<Pepelka> jpetazzo/nsenter · GitHub
<Pepelka> »Contribute to nsenter development by creating an account on GitHub.«
<napsy> sam se vedno mi gdb zatezi ono
<napsy> pa sm sel v tist namespace
<napsy> kjer je proces
<siska> aja I/O.. ker pravis da virtualke ne delajo nic posebnega je vprasanje tu, ce sarijo po lastnih pagefajlih
<siska> ce pogledas porabo po procesih od virtualk, a vse porabljajo priblizno enak procent I/O resoursov?
<siska> v resource managerju bi moralo bit vidno
<siska> ne v task managerju
<dz0ny> napsy: sem probu na mojem primeru
<dz0ny> bp
<dz0ny> sudo gdb
<dz0ny> attach 18430
<kubanc> hm, to pa lahko pogledam, kako je z resoursi v virtualkah
<siska> kaj pa na host masini, v resource managerju? a je razvidna poraba po vm procesih?
<siska> omenil si da eden sistemski proces odzira, sam nisi omenil kateri
<napsy> aja ze vem
<napsy> napacen flag sm uporabu pri nsenter
<napsy> damn nsenter -p pa ne dela
<kubanc> siska: vse virtualke imajo zasedenega od 500 do 700MB ram-a
<kubanc> siska: zal se ne spomnim imena tega procesa...
<kubanc> siska: pa sedaj se ne morem povezati preko remote desktopa v host mašino ker je ta v uporabi
<idioterna> hm?
<idioterna> zakaj pa rabs remote desktop?
<idioterna> a nimas ssh?
<idioterna> pa ce mas kvm se ti splaca libvirt uporabljat
<idioterna> pa mas pol tut virt-manager
<kubanc> lol, na to sp sploh Å¡e nisem pomislil :D
<dz0ny> ^^ long term windows user
<idioterna> js se prakticno nikol ne konektavam na konzolo, razn ko je res nujno
<idioterna> pa se takrat rajs serial kot vnc
<siska> kubanc: vem da sistem uporablja pagefile se preden se RAM zafila, iz nekih kompliciranih razlogov ko jih ne razumem dobro
<napsy> remote desktop access se mi je vedn zdel dost redundantno
<siska> ampak res ja, bolj se splaca na kvm laufat
<kubanc> siska: a predlagas na na vseh virtualkah ugasnem page file?
<siska> ne samo da mas boljsi pregled, vec se da narest in lahko tud windowse bp na guestih laufas
<kubanc> sam potem moram pojačat količino RAM-a
<siska> kubanc: uf ne
<siska> lih to povzroci vec problemov kot jih resi
<kubanc> :)
<siska> med drugim performance probleme
<napsy> izklop pagefajle ne povzroc performancih problemov
<siska> baje da
<siska> cak
<napsy> ne
<napsy> povzroc kvecjemu da bo sistem prej unusable ce bo stiska pri RAM
<siska> to je splosen konsenzus, ampak baje se na windowsih pojavljajo tud performance tezave, ker konstantno uporablja swap file za 'nekej'
<siska> ce je ram zafilan al pa ne
<napsy> za windows ne vem
<napsy> pr linuxu ni nobenih performancnih peneltih
<siska> no sej za winse govorim :)
<napsy> sicer pr windows tut ne vem zakaj bi bli
<kubanc> siska: sedaj gledam procese ter I/o read bytes ter I/O write bytes pa vidim da na vseh virtualkah bolj kot ne vse stoji
<dz0ny> napsy: windows kernel sharanjuje cached data tja
<siska> napsy: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/2658/why-use-swap-when-there-is-more-than-enough-free-space-in-ram
<Pepelka> performance - Why use swap when there is more than enough free space in RAM? - Unix & Linux Stack Exchange
<siska> poglej tretji odgovor
<siska> pozna se predvsem na sistemih z malo rama
<kubanc> ok, sedaj sm se poveza na host računalnik. takoj ko bo I/O reads/writes za sekundarni disk vam povem kater proces je
<napsy> jeeej lahka sm gdb pognal \o/
<zdobersek> wat een moment
<siska> kakor razumem, s tem da cacha manj uporabljene zadeve v swap sprosti vec delovnega spomina za aktivne stvari
<siska> ze to samo po seb izboljsa overall performance
<siska> kubanc: mogoce pa lih to povzroca I/O tezave, da 8 windows masin + host masina premika nerabljene mem page iz RAM-a v swap
<napsy> aja tistga pa nism vedu
<siska> kubanc: mogoce probaj izklopit superfetch in disk indexing na VM in host masini, ce kaj pomaga
<kubanc> windows search sm na vseh virtualkah izklopil
<kubanc> za superfetch pa prvic slisim
<kubanc> grem pogooglat
<slax0r> LorD_DDooM: ohai
<LorD_DDooM> 'sup, dezgra
<slax0r> silence, freebirth
<LorD_DDooM> or else
<idioterna> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/COfGO9nUsAAFz00.jpg:large
<slax0r> isorla
<idioterna> neki za yanga
<slax0r> se igras sploh kaj?
<LorD_DDooM> Občasno kej proti večeru kak CW udarim
<slax0r> nism zalaufu ze 2-3 tedne
<LorD_DDooM> Nothing of value was lost.
<slax0r> bi updajtu in te mal poucil, sam meh, ne ljub se mi :)
<napsy> ka pa je CW?
<slax0r> community warfare :P
<napsy> to je streljacina?
<LorD_DDooM> slax0r: zdaj mislim, da za custom matche rabi samo en igralec imet premium time
<LorD_DDooM> za 1v1 *
<slax0r> mislim da se zmeraj 2, ampak ne rabita bit leaderja svojih ekip
<slax0r> sam da sta dva v matchu
<LorD_DDooM> aja, brezveze poj
<slax0r> lahk pa probava, k bom mel spet mal casa za mwo
<slax0r> napsy: da
<slax0r> stompy giant robots
 * dz0ny dota
<dz0ny> zdej je bil turnir v portorožu v cs
<dz0ny> in bi moral organizator plačat hotel
<dz0ny> ga ni
<dz0ny> in so vsem igralcem zasegli potne liste
<dz0ny> in so moral sami plačat :D
<zdobersek> doto so pa skenslal
<slax0r> lol
<slax0r> dz0ny: kdo je biu pa tak salabajzast organizator?
<dz0ny> no idea, let's not name him
<dz0ny> aja pa 7 sedmih dni so na 2 skrajšal :D
<dz0ny> http://www.thegamingresorts.com/
<dz0ny> stran ne dela sploh več
<dz0ny> Igričarska letovišča d.o.o.
<zdobersek> dz0ny: http://www.gaming.rs/
<Pepelka> GamingRS
<Pepelka> »Revolution in Sports«
<dz0ny> zdobersek: ?
<zdobersek> this is the site you are looking for
<dz0ny> not
<zdobersek> not not https://twitter.com/pecagrs
<Pepelka> Petar Peca Marković (@pecagrs) | Twitter
<Pepelka> »Die neuesten Tweets von Petar Peca Marković (@pecagrs). Proud founder and CEO of http://t.co/QgodOFDmVT. Former CEO of http://t.co/y3iT7JERy0, founder of E-Sports European Championship. E-Sports fan, part time DJ. Belgrade, Serbia«
<kubanc> siska: zanimivo odkar gledam teask manager na hostu je vse OK, preden sem se pa notr logiral sem pa videl da je neki spet disk zasedalo...
<zdobersek> stran poglej!
<pitastrudl> 5 mesecev nazaj je folk pisal kak scam bo to
<pitastrudl> oz
<pitastrudl> krneki
<pitastrudl> na reddit
<pitastrudl> nobody bats an eye
<pitastrudl> now we have this :P
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Enpass Password Manager 5.0 RC Released With Browser Extensions For Auto-Filling Login Credentials  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/LefzS2LXC8A/enpass-password-manager-50-rc-released.html
<idioterna> zdobersek: http://www.had.si/blog/2015/09/09/refugeeswelcome-mirno-zborovanje-v-ljubljani-provokacija/
<Pepelka> #refugeeswelcome mirno zborovanje v Ljubljani in provokacija - had blog
<Pepelka> »Prešernov trg. Množica mirnih udeležencev zborovanja v podporo beguncem - #refugeeswelcome. Govori, glasba, različne rase ljudi, različno oblečeni ljudje,«
<zdobersek> aha
<zdobersek> ok
<zdobersek> ma je Jezus bluzil po krajih k so blize Siriji kokr Evropi
<idioterna> in the voice of bernardo gui: yes indeed!
<napsy> pozna kdo linux profile ki dela tut na armu?
<zdobersek> printf?
<idioterna> profiler?
<napsy> profile
<zdobersek> perf dela kul
<napsy> profiler
<napsy> sm probu operf pa zatezi da kernel ne podpira
<zdobersek> ampak rabis par kernel config opcij omogocit
<zdobersek> plus simbole
<napsy> ne rabim kernel simbole
<zdobersek> # CONFIG_HAVE_PERF_EVENTS=y
<zdobersek> # CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y
<zdobersek> # CONFIG_KALLSYMS_ALL=y
<zdobersek> hum
<zdobersek> Peter Skala or whatevz je itak potem hajkal do Rima, da je Cerkev postavu
<zdobersek> a la migrant
<zdobersek> sicer so nad krscani takrat tko izvajal nasilje, tko da je ... begunec?
<zdobersek> verouk se je ipak izplacal
<dz0ny> zdobersek: well not true at all
<dz0ny> pinging sasa84
<zdobersek> kva ni prov
<zdobersek> dobr, bezat v Rim pred Rimljani ni neka sila posrecena taktika, but hey
<zdobersek> bloody immigrants
<lynxlynxlynx> a ni bil peter državljan?
<lynxlynxlynx> en od teh taglavnih je bil v dobrem stanju
<CrazyLemon> uno question..a je serving = daily dose ?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ne
<zdobersek> serving je porcija
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ja ampak tam sam piše serving je pač 25g
<zdobersek> vec porcij pa loh konzumiras v okviru priporocene dnevne doze
<CrazyLemon> in ne it čez daily dose
<CrazyLemon> ne piše pa nikjer daily dose
<zdobersek> as ratu kemik
<zdobersek> kaj si mesas
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ma ene sample moram porabit
<CrazyLemon> proteini tokrat
<lynxlynxlynx> proteinov ne boš preveč pojedel
<CrazyLemon> obljubiš?
<CrazyLemon> :D
<slax0r> eat _ALL_ the proteins!
<idioterna> komot pojes prevec proteinov
<CrazyLemon> zjutraj grem vizoli na kolesarsko za strunjan.. zravn pa policaji parkirani.. eden je spal.. drugi pa okrog gledal :D
<idioterna> a si sliku :)
<CrazyLemon> idioterna naah :)
<idioterna> jsm pa zanc na vrh javora mel near-hit enga srnaka ogromnga
<idioterna> pa brez kamerce
<idioterna> tik pred mano je cez cesto zalaufu
<idioterna> manj k 2 metra sva se falila
<CrazyLemon> a si mu pokazal prst?!?
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> balanco sm drzu
<jabuk1> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 22.3°C @10.09.2015 10:30 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 34% severovzhodnik 3.8 m/s
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 04:38:09, Kulminacija: 11:03:42, Sončni zahod: 17:29:15
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 12ur 51min 05s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> http://www.24ur.com/ekskluziv/zanimivosti/5-letnika-usla-iz-vrtca-da-bi-kupila-avto.html
<Pepelka> 24ur.com - 5-letnika ušla iz vrtca, da bi kupila avto
<Pepelka> »Dva petletnika sta na otroškem igrišču pred vrtcem izkopala jamo pod ograjo in se izmuznila ven. Šla sta v bližnji salon prestižnih avtomobilov, kjer sta želela kupiti Jaguarja. Odgovorno vzgojiteljico so odpustili.«
<CrazyLemon> zakaj pa je ona dobila odpoved?! a ker ni dala denarja za jaguarja?
<idioterna> ekskluziv/zanimivosti ?
<siska> jailbreak
<idioterna> thanks, but no thanks
<zdobersek> boi u missin so much
<CrazyLemon> https://slo-tech.com/novice/t652858
<Pepelka> V Nemčiji do leta 2018 vsem 50-megabitni internet @ Slo-Tech
<Pepelka> »Nem&#x161;ko ministrstvo za promet in digitalno infrastrukturo je najavilo 2,7 milijarde evrov te&#382;ak razvojni program, s katerim &#382;elijo do leta 2018 vsem Nemcem zagotoviti &#x161;irokopasovni dostop do interneta vsaj s hitrostjo 50 megabitov na sekundo. Trenutno ima vsaj tako hitro povezavo &#382;e 68,7 odstotka nem&#x161;kih gospodinjstev, manjkajo pa podro&#269;ja, kjer je gradnja omre&#382;ij ekonomsko manj upravi&#269;ena. Na podro&#26
<CrazyLemon> no zdaj pa vemo zakaj vsi begunci želijo v nemčijo
<zdobersek> 6 megabajtov
<zdobersek> meh
<CrazyLemon> 6.3!
<zdobersek> whoa! that changes _everything_!
<CrazyLemon> i know man
<idioterna> https://strangexloop.typeform.com/to/GKoJHV
<Pepelka> Slovenski Tech Community
<Pepelka> »Built with Typeform, the FREE online form builder that lets you create beautiful, mobile-friendly online forms, surveys & much more. Try it out now!«
<CrazyLemon> niga pls..you aint gonna social engineer this guy
<CrazyLemon> <-
<idioterna> ja slack je
<idioterna> pa kr velik folka gor
<CrazyLemon> ja..pa closed community..so VIP
<idioterna> closed je pomoje sam zato k ne zna nastimat da bi bil open
<CrazyLemon> ahhh..pol je pa proper tech community
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: lemme investigate for you!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: what are my interests?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek dont do it man..dont give them your info
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: amm ne
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: slack ne zna nastimat open
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek balloons
<idioterna> pac ne podpirajo se
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: as in cloud?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek as in balloon animals
<zdobersek> nisi resen!
<CrazyLemon> res nisem..to sam pomeni da imam premal proteinov v telesu..grem Å¡e drugih 25g spit!
<zdobersek> cakam eposto ...
<zdobersek> strangexloop has invited you to join Ljubljana Tech Community on Slack
<zdobersek> ampak jst sem iz Cjela
<CrazyLemon> maaan
<LorD_DDooM> pfff
<CrazyLemon> elitist ljubljančani
<idioterna> mu bom reku da nej bo mal manj regist.
<idioterna> al kva
<zdobersek> ne vem!
<yang> CrazyLemon: kaj ti bo 50 megabitni internet, live porn lahko gledas ze na manjsi hitrosti
<zdobersek> not VR porn
<yang> sej so tud za slovenijo rekli da bo do konca leta 2017 povsod sirokopasoven dostop, pa vprasaj tiste na telekomu kam so dali ta evropska sredstva
<idioterna> o lej yang https://pbs.twimg.com/media/COfGO9nUsAAFz00.jpg:large
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon: posvoji me
<pitastrudl> ty
<lynxlynxlynx> btw, širokopasovni dostop ne pomeni nujno ožičenja
<zdobersek> dost je tud odvisno, kok je broadband definiran
<zdobersek> v USofA so mel do pred kratkim 4Mbps
<zdobersek> zdej je 25Mbps
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl what can you do?
<CrazyLemon> to povprečje hitrosti je en velik meh
<CrazyLemon> povprečje se je zvišalo na račun google fiber in podobnih ki v mestih ponujajo vrtoglave (1gbps) hitrosti za drobiž
<CrazyLemon> ampak pri nas pa se dejansko razvija na podeželju.. predvsem na račun FTTN
<lynxlynxlynx> klasično zanemarjanje mediane
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon: znam kuhat, pomivat, minimalen IT support, znam zvijat đole
<pitastrudl> imam tudi izpit
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl meh..i'll pass.. i gain nothing
<pitastrudl> i cri
<yang> izpit mas za zvijanje djol
<zdobersek> u wot m8
<yang> sthe skunkmaster
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Extract Individual Tracks From Audio CD Images With Flacon  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/FIDNvYQp0lQ/extract-individual-tracks-from-audio-cd.html
<pitastrudl> i am the senpai
<zdobersek> SENPAPA
<pitastrudl> hm
<pitastrudl> info@mmc.simobil.si dobim sms
<pitastrudl> ni Å¡tevilka
<pitastrudl> lol
<pitastrudl> oz sem dobil mms
<pitastrudl> sam ga nisem potegnil
<pitastrudl> :-D
<pitastrudl> tisti android exploit je Å¡e vedno unpatchan ne? haha
<zdobersek> .gif maybe maybe not
<jabuk1> http://media.giphy.com/media/GbtkgXgX72LQI/giphy.gif
<zdobersek> ni vec on gif :|
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl seveda je
<CrazyLemon> update je bil kakšna 2 tedna nazaj
<pitastrudl> aha
<pitastrudl> ok
<pitastrudl> sam vseen
<pitastrudl> wtf je info@mmc.simobil.si
<pitastrudl> in zakaj bi oglaševali hlače
<CrazyLemon> mmc je tista zadeva za mms
<dz0ny> hehe https://github.com/black-screen/black-screen
<Pepelka> black-screen/black-screen · GitHub
<Pepelka> »black-screen - A terminal emulator for the 21st century.«
<pitastrudl> rip
<zdobersek> DING DONG THE WITCH IS GONE
<yang> tole kaj poznate za kolesarske dele ? http://www.liix.net/
<Pepelka> LIIX der Beachcruiser und Fahrradteile Großhandel mit Beach Life Zubehör und tollen Geschenkartikeln
<Pepelka> »LIIX der Beachcruiser und Fahrradteile Großhandel mit Beach Life Zubehör und tollen Geschenkartikeln -«
<yang> Pride komu slucajno prav poslovenjena izdaja knjige Windows Vista od Pasadene (l. 2007) ?*
<yang> Windows Vista - Korak za korakom http://www.pasadena.si/knjiga/38600/
<Pepelka> Microsoft Windows Vista korak za korakom | Založba Pasadena
<dz0ny> get out
<zdobersek> STEP BY STEP
<zdobbie> DAY BY DAY
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R 26/27.9 za prevajalski maraton?
<CrazyLemon> takrat je že final beta
<R33D3M33R> morda ...
<R33D3M33R> za KDE smo tako ali tako že zamudili :)
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R wat? zakaj mora bit KDE tako special :D
<CrazyLemon> mislim.. glavno da je kubuntu zrihtan
<CrazyLemon> i dont care about kde :D
<R33D3M33R> mi boš verjel, da trenutno ne uporabljam Kubuntu? :P
<R33D3M33R> zato je KDE special :P
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R arch? :)
<R33D3M33R> nope, debian :)
<CrazyLemon> oh god!
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e huje!
<CrazyLemon> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/on_hover.png     <-- kakšna ideja?
<CrazyLemon> občasno se pokažejo taki čudni hoveri(?)
<R33D3M33R> jah, lej, Kubuntu 14.10 mi je bil ok, potem sem pač šel na Debian 8, ker je praktično enak, ampak daljše podprt
<CrazyLemon> pokažejo v bistvu vsebino okna spodaj
<R33D3M33R> to je najbrž nekaj z gonilniki
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<R33D3M33R> in sicer kak efekt tvojega namizja
<R33D3M33R> npr. senca ali pa blur
<CrazyLemon> The AMDKFD driver, which has been under development in the public spotlight for the past few months as a necessary piece to having AMD HSA open-source support on Linux, will premiere with the Linux 3.19 kernel.
<R33D3M33R> predvidevam, da se bi moral tooltip pokazati
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R nope.. to sam zmixa ozadje spodnjega okna (hexchat)
<CrazyLemon> včasih pa pokaže #kanal
<CrazyLemon> :D
<R33D3M33R> ja, ampak zmiksa, ker ne zmore pravilno pokazati tooltipa ob hoverju
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R ja..ampak ne vedno
<CrazyLemon> recimo enkrat pokaže zmixano
<CrazyLemon> nato normalno
<R33D3M33R> edina napaka, ki jo imam jaz je ta, da se včasih nekatere črke spackajo
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: APU :D
<R33D3M33R> na spletni strani
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ne..AMD !
<R33D3M33R> potem pa označiš tekst pa je vse v redu
<R33D3M33R> ali pa scrollaš
<CrazyLemon> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/on_hover2.png
<CrazyLemon> tu pa nič ne zmiksa
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: dej url da probam to :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kak url?
<dz0ny> strani
<CrazyLemon> greš na youtube
<dz0ny> men se nijer ne pokaže
<CrazyLemon> pa daš miško na en link
 * dz0ny has AMD
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ne pokaže se onHover text?
 * R33D3M33R has AMD too :)
<R33D3M33R> meni vse dela tako na Southern Islands GPU-ju kot Sea Islands
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ta tvoj corrupted screen
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny aja to
<CrazyLemon> kateri kernel pa maš?
<dz0ny> 4.2
<dz0ny> :D
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny no.. mogoče je to razlog? :)
<dz0ny> Linux dz0ny 4.2.0-7-generic #7-Ubuntu SMP Tue Sep 1 16:43:10 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<dz0ny> mrbit
<R33D3M33R> 4.1.3
<CrazyLemon> Linux pingo 3.19.0-28-generic #30~14.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Tue Sep 1 09:32:55 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<dz0ny> foss driver
<R33D3M33R> pa tudi na nižjih je bilo ok
<R33D3M33R> 3.16
<CrazyLemon> 3.19 is where was all fcked
<CrazyLemon> :)
<R33D3M33R> a imaš mesa iz ppa?
<CrazyLemon> nimam nč mesa..vse sm porabu včeraj :P
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R nope..foss
<R33D3M33R> različica?
<CrazyLemon> amm
<R33D3M33R> še vedno sem mnenja, da je to težava tvojega namizja ...
<CrazyLemon> mese sploh nimam
<CrazyLemon> spljoh
<R33D3M33R> kako da ne?
<R33D3M33R> a fglrx imaš?
<CrazyLemon> ni
<CrazyLemon> mesa-vdpau-* ni nič inštalirano
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R ne..foss driver
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: http://i.imgur.com/lnxkzfQ.png
<R33D3M33R> lahko bi poskusi strojno pospeševanje izklopiti za chrome
<dz0ny> R33D3M33R: on ma APU shared memory pa to
<R33D3M33R> ja, saj jaz imam doma tudi APU v prenosniku pa vse dela brezhibno na odprtem gonilniku
<CrazyLemon> čaki
<CrazyLemon> men se zdi da se mi je mesa odstranila ko sm inštaliral vivid kernel
<CrazyLemon> a rabim meso? :D
<R33D3M33R> brez mesa ni kosila :P
<CrazyLemon> amen brother!¨
<CrazyLemon> :D
<R33D3M33R> ja, mislim da nimaš pospeševanja brez tega
<R33D3M33R> glxinfo ti pokaže kaj?
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R ampak igrice igram normalno
<R33D3M33R> aha, potem pa je tako to to
<CrazyLemon> direct rendering: Yes
<CrazyLemon> client glx vendor string: Mesa Project and SGI
<CrazyLemon> client glx version string: 1.4
<CrazyLemon> OpenGL renderer string: Gallium 0.4 on AMD SUMO
<CrazyLemon> OpenGL core profile version string: 3.3 (Core Profile) Mesa 10.5.9
<CrazyLemon> ok..ene knjižnice so za meso inštalirane
<CrazyLemon> ampak mesa-vdpau-drivers pa ne
<dz0ny> OpenGL renderer string: Gallium 0.4 on AMD JUNIPER
<dz0ny> OpenGL core profile version string: 3.3 (Core Profile) Mesa 10.6.3
<dz0ny> this is me
<CrazyLemon> SUMO eats JUNIPER for dinner
<dz0ny> smo vidl ja k smo tf2 igral
<dz0ny> crash vsake 30min
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny to je bil tist tvoj beta fglrx :D
<CrazyLemon> brb
<R33D3M33R> OpenGL renderer string: Gallium 0.4 on AMD CAPE VERDE
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R mesa-vdpau-drivers dont seem to fix the issue :D
<dz0ny> go wily
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ni Å¡e na voljo pri lts-u
<R33D3M33R> CrazyLemon: mesa-vdpau je za dekodiranje videa
<R33D3M33R> a strojno pospeševanje si izklopil=
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R ja vem.. ampak mogu sm poskusit :D
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R ne najdem flaga v chromeu
<CrazyLemon> a je to 2d canvas?
<R33D3M33R> ja, mislim da
<Sky[x]> dz0ny: https://github.com/rapidloop/rtop-bot
<Pepelka> rapidloop/rtop-bot · GitHub
<Pepelka> »rtop-bot - A Bot for Remote Server Monitoring over SSH«
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R nope..doesnt help
<R33D3M33R> a v firefoxu je enak problem?
<CrazyLemon> joj a res moram zagnat firefox :D
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R ne..ni videt
<R33D3M33R> evo, problem solved :D
<CrazyLemon> naah.. bom ostal zvest chromeu :D
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e vedno pa menim da je gonilnik fcked
<R33D3M33R> jaz pa da je problem v kombinaciji chrome + de
<CrazyLemon> seveda.. Unity hater
<CrazyLemon> :p
<CrazyLemon> preden sem upgrejdal kernel na 3.19 je zadeva na 3.16 delala normalno
<CrazyLemon> tko da ja..i still think its kernel
<Sky[x]> dz0ny: se ne cudim da je influxdb hitrejs kot kibana, ce je pa Go zadej :>
<netkat> win10 ftw :D http://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/news/2425381/microsoft-is-downloading-windows-10-to-your-machine-just-in-case
<Pepelka> Microsoft is downloading Windows 10 to your machine 'just in case'- The Inquirer
<Pepelka> »Got the idea from Bono«
<CrazyLemon> thats smart thinking right there
<R33D3M33R> to delajo zato da se lahko potem hvalijo koliko ljudi je že preneslo win10
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Get Live Cricket Scores on Ubuntu With This Indicator Applet  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/_HG9d3fj25E/get-live-cricket-scores-on-ubuntu-with-this-indicator-applet
#ubuntu-si 2015-09-11
<zdobbie> dej no dej
<idioterna> m?
<zdobbie> diese ops sind feruckt
<pitastrudl> jutro
<zdobbie> dz0ny: dota 2 reborn je na linuxu?
<dz0ny> Sam se to
<zdobbie> ?
<napsy> jutro
<pitastrudl> jutro
<slax0r> jutro
<pitastrudl> =IF(LEFT(J2;2)="C2";"DEPO";IF(LEFT(J2;2)="C7";"DEPO";IF(LEFT(J2;2)="E1";"DEPO";IF(LEFT(J2;1)="P";"DEPO";IF(LEFT(J2;2)="GR";"DEPO";IF(LEFT(J2;1)="K";"DEPO";IF(LEFT(J2;1)="A";"EVAK";IF(LEFT(J2;1)="C";"EVAK";IF(LEFT(J2;1)="R";"EVAK";"NONE")))))))))
<zdobbie> wat een leftist
<pitastrudl> kr fajn
<pitastrudl> reču sodelavcu 25 minut dela na par urc
<napsy> kwa pa je tist?
<CrazyLemon> some excel nonsense
<pitastrudl> nein
<pitastrudl> v enem stolpcu pogleda kaj je na prvih dveh mestih, in če se ujema od enih od devetih ujemanj, napiše depo ali pa evak
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2mA1vgnpsi4
<Pepelka> GoPro: Primož Ravnik - Damp 8.28.15 - Bike - YouTube
<Pepelka> »GoPro and Pinkbike have teamed up to bring you a POV video contest like no other. Think you have the gnarliest line and can capture it in a unique way? Bust ...«
<pitastrudl> 1.5mil ogledov
<pitastrudl> wat
<jabuk1> http://a.kym-cdn.com/assets/blank-b3f96f160b75b1b49b426754ba188fe8.gif
<zdobbie> EASY PEASY
<pitastrudl> lemon squeezy
<pitastrudl> matr ne odpre v tem gnilem IE
<CrazyLemon> ITS EDGE!! FFS
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xjSb_b4TtxI
<Pepelka> Crew Dragon | Interior - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Step inside Crew Dragon, SpaceX’s next-generation spacecraft designed to carry humans to the International Space Station and other destinations: www.spacex.c...«
<dz0ny> zdobbie: ukinl so dota1 client
<dz0ny> reborn je na vseh
<dz0ny> OSih
<pitastrudl> rekt
<dz0ny> oj sasa84
<dz0ny> .yt cleares blue chvrches
<jabuk1> Getting Ready ♡ Clubbing/Night Out https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z9p9SE904AY
<dz0ny> .yt cleares blue
<jabuk1> Shaquille Cleare Dunks Over Nerlens Noel https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1idb4cTl760
<dz0ny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QpFXXPruuqU
<Pepelka> CHVRCHES - Clearest Blue - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Taken from the new album ‘Every Open Eye’ released 25th September – get the track instantly when you pre-order on iTunes:http://po.st/EOEiT | Google Play: ht...«
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<sasa84> elow dz0ny
<zdobbie> hej sasa84
<idioterna> o sasa84
<idioterna> ti pa kr neki izostajas zadne case
<idioterna> upam da ne neopraviceno
<dz0ny> kids, husband :>?
<dz0ny> and lover to the list
<idioterna> aja vse to ma
<idioterna> pol pa ni cudn da je busy
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/sportal/kolesarstvo/2015/09/luka_mezgec.aspx
<Pepelka> Slovenski Å¡printer Luka Mezgec se seli k Orici - GreenEDGE | Kolesarstvo - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka> »Šprinter Luka Mezgec bo dres nemške kolesarske ekipe Giant-Alpecin za prihodnje dve leti zamenjal za dres avstralske ekipe Orice-GreenEDGE.«
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ^
<zdobersek> huh
<CrazyLemon> IMHO je to bl primerna ekipa zanj kot GA
<zdobbie> dobr si je zrihtu
<sasa84> oooo, živjo zdobbie in idioterna
<sasa84> :)
<sasa84> čafči CrazyLemon :*
<CrazyLemon> hola sasa84 o/
<zdobersek> IGNORED
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/elihudi.urassa.5/videos/1167658556612474/  dumb people are ... dumb
<Pepelka> Elihudi Justin Urassa | Facebook
<Pepelka> »well«
<zdobersek> where's ur gopros dummies
<zdobersek> l8r
<idioterna> sasa84: kaj zdej, kako gre
<idioterna> sasa84: kok mas otrok, kaksne ocene majo, kere glasbene instrumente igrajo
<CrazyLemon> bl pomembno vprašanje... ali so krščeni???
<CrazyLemon> :D
<idioterna> i guess bi v 2000 letih evolucija pocas ze loh poskrbela da se taki ze rodijo ane
<sasa84> idioterna: 5, sami odličnjaki ... popoldne pa jih vozm na balet, košarko, plavanje, španščino, francoščino, verouk, tečaj risanja in debatne delavnice
<idioterna> "plavanje" sm najprej prebral "pluvanje"
<idioterna> sm mislu da trenirajo za ksno vasko tekmovanje v tem kdo dlje plune :)
<sasa84> haha :D
<idioterna> francoscina je kul
<sasa84> moji pa niso taki!
<idioterna> ej super
<idioterna> cak js mam pa fotke od mojih
<idioterna> sam jih morm se uploadat
<idioterna> ti bojo vsec pomoje
<CrazyLemon> hah.. no pa se je uresničilo tisto kar sm napovedal
<CrazyLemon> furs zapre mobisvet in kaj se zgodi? tukaj je že smartmobi :D
<CrazyLemon> enako podjetje!!
<CrazyLemon> you have to love slovenia and its laws!
<napsy> oh loh
<gregorsk> Dan :) ve kdo za kak dobr grafični programčič za postgresql, ki obvlada left outer joine ?
<dz0ny> pgadmin3 ma query builder
<dz0ny> ce to misliš
<gregorsk> ja ma pol še vedno ročno pišem left outer join-e
<gregorsk> :D
<gregorsk> ja ja
<gregorsk> neki tazga
<gregorsk> :D
<dz0ny> Jaz uporabljam pgweb
<dz0ny> sam to ni gui :)
<gregorsk> mah sej gui me ne moti :D samo ko maš zaporedno 2o tabel left outer join ....
<gregorsk> pol si želiš met gui :D
<dz0ny> al pa orm :)
<gregorsk> orm ?
<dz0ny> !g orm
<Pepelka> Object-relational mapping - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Object-relational_mapping
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: zj bo pa slovenski vrtec v Lampreju
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek a nisi tudi ti enako star? *cough*
<zdobersek> k Polanc!
 * CrazyLemon da zdobbieju pacifier
<zdobbie_> stari smo, ni kej
<CrazyLemon> nč..sacherca pa vuelta
<CrazyLemon> lp
<zdobbie_> CrazyLemon: aruja in tomdoma je skeglal
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie_ toma? ne vem če
<CrazyLemon> za aruja so povedali ja
<CrazyLemon> pa za GA.. sam niso omenili toma
<zdobbie_> GA?
<CrazyLemon> Giant Alpecin
<CrazyLemon> pač da so eni iz GA padli skupaj z arujem
<CrazyLemon> neki takega
<zdobbie_> CrazyLemon: jop, just caught behind
<zdobbie_> oprosti!
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie_ hmm zdaj pravi na eurosportu da je tudi tom padu
<zdobbie_> I RETRACT MY APOLOGY
<CrazyLemon> https://forum.openwrt.org/viewtopic.php?id=59528
<Pepelka> Chaos Calmer 15.05 (Page 1) — News — OpenWrt
<Pepelka> »Chaos Calmer 15.05 (Page 1) — News — OpenWrt — Wireless Freedom«
<CrazyLemon> its out!
<CrazyLemon> \o/
<idioterna> evo, kasni so vozniki motornih vozil
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/single-javor-car-people.jpg
<idioterna> kr skoz okn flikne.
<CrazyLemon> prasci
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/batch/javor
<pitastrudl> nice
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl smoking is not nice!
<mcsaban> :)
<pitastrudl> wat
<pitastrudl> ne pač slike
<jabuk1> http://a.kym-cdn.com/assets/blank-b3f96f160b75b1b49b426754ba188fe8.gif
<pitastrudl> so fajn
#ubuntu-si 2015-09-12
<zdobbie> GUTEN MORGEN SOVA
<CrazyLemon> http://www.theverge.com/2015/9/11/9313227/los-angeles-police-department-tesla-bmw-electric-car
<Pepelka> The LAPD has a Tesla now | The Verge
<Pepelka> »At a press conference today, Los Angeles mayor Eric Garcetti announced the lease of 160 battery electric vehicles and 128 plug-in hybrids for the city's vehicle fleet. "Today, we take another step...«
<zdobbie> o what a day
<zdobbie> .gif o what a day
<jabuk1> http://media.giphy.com/media/O77b8xMpEBY1q/giphy.gif
<zdobbie> SPOT-ON
<CrazyLemon> you were in a boy band? or with a chinese kid?
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EABQ5psUz70
<Pepelka> Grand Canyon from the Stratosphere! A Space Balloon Story - YouTube
<Pepelka> »In June 2013, a group of friends launched a weather balloon a few miles from Tuba City, Arizona. Enjoy the video of our launch preparations, video footage, a...«
<zdobbie> come on now
<zdobbie> no need for a revolution
<pitastrudl> ok
<pitastrudl> wait what
<CrazyLemon> wat wat
<zdobbie> dans le butt
 * CrazyLemon hides his butt
<idioterna> vous croire?
<CrazyLemon> mogoče po kosilu
<Sky[x]> lp
<zdobbie> se passe
<pitastrudl> lp
<pitastrudl> kr lep vreme v lj
<Sky[x]> jp
<Sky[x]> kam bi sel clovek danes na kosilo v lj? :<
<pitastrudl> subway
<pitastrudl> :D
<pitastrudl> greš v btc, tm maš polno restavracij
<pitastrudl> portal?
<pitastrudl> jurman?
<pitastrudl> napoli?
<pitastrudl> mcdonalds!??!?!
<CrazyLemon> gostilna pri Å¡efu!
<CrazyLemon> uuu.. improved player na tvin.si
<CrazyLemon> impressive
<pitastrudl> ne
<Sky[x]> :)
<zdobbie> NJE
<CrazyLemon> ve kdo za kak easy-to-make nutella smth recept?
<zdobbie> 1. goto shop 2. buy nutella
<pitastrudl> savey time and energy
<pitastrudl> http://imgur.com/gallery/kAa0Arv CrazyLemon
<Pepelka> Here's how I made my own nutella - GIF on Imgur
<Pepelka> »Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet.«
<pitastrudl> http://imgur.com/gallery/HpQrN
<Pepelka> Homemade Nutella - Album on Imgur
<Pepelka> »Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet.«
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie imam nutello ampak rad bi jo porabil
<CrazyLemon> ne da se mi pa delat nutella torte
<pitastrudl> pejt po kruh
<pitastrudl> profit???
<pitastrudl> lol
<CrazyLemon> meh
<pitastrudl> kaj meh
<CrazyLemon> http://thefoodcharlatan.com/2014/04/04/nutella-stuffed-browned-butter-blondies/
<Pepelka> Nutella Stuffed Browned Butter Blondies - The Food Charlatan
<CrazyLemon> OMFG
 * CrazyLemon has a nutella induced boner
<zdobbie> Tomtomtomtom.
<CrazyLemon> fckin aru
<CrazyLemon> upam da pade
<CrazyLemon> tko..v easy
<CrazyLemon> just road rash
<zdobbie> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/B5nvkIpCYAIFfuA.jpg
<Sky[x]> cer
<zdobbie> well don't titanic all over it
<CrazyLemon> http://www.teslamotorsclub.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=93819&d=1442006639
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ^ much better than Å koda!
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: od 2. do 9. mesta na Vuelti so v razmaku osmih sekund, vsak za sekundo pred naslednjim
<CrazyLemon> https://www.endomondo.com/challenges/22871351
<Pepelka> DOBRODELNA KOLESARSKA AKCIJA 1 KM = 1 CENT | Most km (Cycling (Sport), Cycling (Transport), Mountain biking) Challenge | Endomondo
<Pepelka> »Med 14. julijem in 27. septembrom zbiramo dobrodelne kilometre. Tudi s tvojo pomočjo želimo prekolesariti 100.000 km in zbrati 1000 € za dobrodelni namen. Vse o akciji: www.obalnimaraton.si.«
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx ^ evo Å¡e 7k km
<CrazyLemon> :)
<lynxlynxlynx> dobri ste
<CrazyLemon> tko da Å¡e en teden oz. manj pa bo 100k
<CrazyLemon> ping
<jabuk1> CrazyLemon: pong
<CrazyLemon> [19:25:14] <zdobbie>: CrazyLemon: od 2. do 9. mesta na Vuelti so v razmaku osmih sekund, vsak za sekundo pred naslednjim
<CrazyLemon> kje si pobral ta BS?
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: http://www.cyclingnews.com/vuelta-a-espana/stage-20/results/
<Pepelka> Vuelta a España 2015: Stage 20 Results | Cyclingnews.com
<Pepelka> »Find out the latest news, stage reports, race scores and expert analysis from the 2015 Vuelta a España Stage 20. Cyclingnews.com: The world centre of cycling.«
<zdobbie> hum, zgleda majo napacne rezultate
<zdobbie> oh well
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie c c c
<ruby_> Hello guys
<ruby_> I`m a law student
<ruby_> We were given a task
<ruby_> To get a list of terrorists in each country.
<ruby_> Mine was Slovenia.
<ruby_> Google search on "seznam teroristov" shows nothing
<ruby_> help plz :(
<lynxlynxlynx> heh
<ruby_> wut?
<ruby_> #slovenia is empty
<ruby_> so i went here
<ruby_> i just do not understand the language to google it
<ruby_> Neither Google Translate does.
<CrazyLemon> ruby_ slovenian terrorists?
<CrazyLemon> define a terrorist
<ruby_> A man recognised as a terrorist by Slovenian government.
<ruby_> Not on a world scale
<CrazyLemon> ruby_ but does that man come from slovenia? if not just google 'terrorists' :D
<ruby_> It should be called as a terrorist by the govt
<ruby_> Many govts have their own lists of terrorists/terrorist organizations
<ruby_> Not a UN/USA one, but Slovenian.
<lowk3y|N7> ruby_, Janez Jansa! :)
<lowk3y|N7> put him as terrorist !
<lowk3y|N7> lol
<ruby_> I even do not know his name :~
<ruby_> oh man
<ruby_> F is my destiny
<lynxlynxlynx> if we have a list, i'm not sure it would be public
<lynxlynxlynx> why would we have one of our own?
<CrazyLemon> exactly
<idioterna> ruby_: you mean notable terrorists?
<idioterna> in our history?
<ruby_> >why would we have one of our own?
<CrazyLemon> our own list
<ruby_> Cuz some guys are terrorists in one country, in other they are not.
<lynxlynxlynx> we have terrorism defined in our penal code, so they're just criminals like any other
<ruby_> Nope, only current.
<CrazyLemon> ruby_ like who?
<idioterna> we currently don't have terrorists
<idioterna> merely psychiatric cases that haven't yet had their driving licences revoked :)
<zdobbie> the closest thing currently could be a few publicly exposed ISIS fighters
<CrazyLemon> idioterna not slovenian terrorists but list of people that slovenian government says they are terrorists
<idioterna> oh
<ruby_> CrazyLemon: In Western Europe we have these Donetsk guys, they are terrorists in Ukraine, but not in Russia :)
<idioterna> i don't think our government says anyone is a terrorist
<CrazyLemon> ruby_ ok.. thats a valid point
<idioterna> we have the EU to handle that for us
<ruby_> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_designated_terrorist_groups#Organizations_currently_officially_designated_as_terrorist_by_various_governments
<Pepelka> List of designated terrorist groups - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<zdobbie> we just copy their list
<ruby_> Looks like not.
<lynxlynxlynx> it would have to happen here to be under our jurisdiction or a case where it would apply via citizenship
<ruby_> whoops
<idioterna> i don't think we're rich enough to be either a source or a target for terrorism
<idioterna> and a typical slovenian terrorist would look like https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NUHk2RSMCS8 anyway
<Pepelka> Suicide Squad - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Monty Python's Life of Brian: Suicide Squad scene«
<ruby_> Well, but if they copy EU list to you, the should at least publish it on a *.gov.si website, translated, no?
<idioterna> maybe
<idioterna> but more likely not
<ruby_> There is nono , lol
<ruby_> why then?
<idioterna> let's suppose they do
<idioterna> what would anyone do using such a list?
<lynxlynxlynx> it's easier to start on the terrorist path maybe
<lynxlynxlynx> ,
<ruby_>  >what would anyone do using such a list
<ruby_> Track the money
<lynxlynxlynx> the public is ill equipped to do that
<idioterna> what money
<idioterna> i'm not a bank
<zdobbie> I'd report them to the police
<idioterna> hmm
<idioterna> that'd be interesting yes
<idioterna> you'd print out the list from the web site
<idioterna> and go to the police and say "i've been led to believe these are all terrorists - you should arrest them at once"
<ruby_> If a Slovenian/UK/US/whatever guy pay another guy in Saudi Arabia and Arabian pays Osama, dat guy is basically financing terrorism. And the  local police gets him and puts him in jail.
<ruby_> That`s the list reason.
<lynxlynxlynx> sure, but that is work for intel guys, not the public
<ruby_> >sure, but that is work for intel guys, not the public
<lynxlynxlynx> the public can only help with id when concrete persons are known
<lynxlynxlynx> like with some interpol stuff
<lynxlynxlynx> a list of organisations would be pretty useless in that regard
<idioterna> ruby_: why would they do that?
<lynxlynxlynx> btw, i'm sure it exists, just not in a public manner
<idioterna> if i buy a toothbrush off a saudi guy on ebay
<ruby_> Maybe, I`ve found some slovenian court trial records once, then why not terrorists?
<idioterna> and he gives the money to osama
<idioterna> why should i be jailed?
<ruby_> ok
<lynxlynxlynx> contrived examples
<ruby_> idioterma, if you pay the saudi guy for a wrong reason a lot of monis
<ruby_> for a lon time
<zdobbie> but bank transactions are not public
<idioterna> well that's something the EU handles
<idioterna> the US founded SWIFT for that
<idioterna> and we're a party in the agreement
<ruby_> yup, wire transfers are not, terrorists should be.
<idioterna> basically we also ship all internal money transfers to the NSA
<idioterna> ruby_: why should terrorists be public?
<idioterna> i mean
<ruby_> Not the SWIFT
<idioterna> it's not like the public has the means to identify people anyway
<ruby_> But your own financial intel
<ruby_> or American
<ruby_> or any-one who sees your transactions
<ruby_> >why should terrorists be public?
<ruby_> They just are.
<idioterna> how so?
<idioterna> i mean
<lynxlynxlynx> heh
<ruby_> EU list.
<ruby_> Yup
<idioterna> but what do i do with it?
<ruby_> Just grab the EU list, lel
<idioterna> do i just ask a guy "hey, are you on this list?"
<ruby_> Nope
<zdobbie> normally terrorists aren't publicly known until after they commit the terror act
<zdobbie> luckily in Slovenia there's no such occurrence to date, nor are there known Slovenian terrorists
<ruby_> If you`re working in a Indian bank
<ruby_> or any other
<ruby_> and if there`s a wire transfer
<ruby_> from Slovenia
<ruby_> You grab the damn list and check.
<lynxlynxlynx> huh
<ruby_> You don`t call the Slovenians
<ruby_> and reason them
<ruby_> like I do.
<lynxlynxlynx> so the terrorist list is actually a list of all their accounts?
<ruby_> Names.
<lynxlynxlynx> eh
<lynxlynxlynx> names are neither unique nor immutable
<ruby_> I guess transport companies would like to know about terrorists :)
<idioterna> https://www.facebook.com/728011192/posts/10152983300286193/?pnref=story
<Pepelka> Matilda Axelson - Today I moved to Belgium | Facebook
<idioterna> ftw
<Pepelka> »Matilda Axelson hier: Region Brüssel-Hauptstadt«
<zdobbie> but that's most likely done through a no-flight list
<idioterna> ruby_: i guess you believe terrorists use their true identities?
<ruby_> Yup, you`ll have to get all other info.
<idioterna> anyway
<idioterna> i have to go
<ruby_> >i guess you believe terrorists use their true identities
<zdobbie> which is mostly populated with criminals who are being searched for
<ruby_> Maybe dumb ones
<idioterna> ruby_: terrorists kill less people worldwide than paracetamol poisoning does
<idioterna> remember that.
<ruby_> zdobbie: Maybe you don`t want to check shoplifter`s transactions and analyse them.
<ruby_> idioterna: Let`s ban paracetamol and get flues.
<CrazyLemon> idioterna but! is paracetamol on the list??
<idioterna> paracetamol is a very useful drug
<idioterna> we should merely teach people to read the instructions
<ruby_> K guys, bye-bee :3
<zdobbie> RAGEQUIT
<lynxlynxlynx> kje nas najdejo
<zdobbie> jeba je, ce nimas teroristov v drzavi
<zdobbie> sam razne pajace, ki ne-fatalno serjejo po drugih
<zdobbie> ahja
#ubuntu-si 2015-09-13
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/
<CrazyLemon> haha
<Pepelka> Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka> »Vodilni slovenski digitalni medij z aktualnimi vsebinami, intervjuji, komentarji iz Slovenije in sveta, Novice, Sportal, Trendi, Scena, Avtomoto, Kultura, TV spored, ...«
<CrazyLemon> css no more!
<CrazyLemon> its 1998 all over again
<CrazyLemon> meh.. zdaj pa dela
<Sky[x]> kam gremo dons na coffe/soncek? :)
<pitastrudl> doma
<zdobbie> pitastrudl: a ni '[whatever] is love, [whatever] is life'
<pitastrudl> ja
<zdobbie> he knows it
<zdobbie> he don't care
<pitastrudl> rekt
<dz0ny> The poetterings
<dz0ny> "Long story short: "su" is really a broken concept. It will given (sic) you kind of a shell, and it's fine to use it for that, but it's not a full login, and shouldn't be mistaken for one."
<idioterna> ja to nism nikol zastopu kako loh mistejkas shell za login :)
<lynxlynxlynx> sej ga lahko poženeš tako, da je login shell
<idioterna> a s su - :)
<idioterna> se vedno ni "pravi" login shell
<idioterna> samo zgleda kot da je
<lynxlynxlynx> kaj je razlika, razen v vpetem /dev?
<idioterna> da se environment resetira
<lynxlynxlynx> sej to je to
<lynxlynxlynx> z - lupini poveš lih da naj vse spet prebere + kar je login-only stvari
<zdobbie> do I sense some systemd-oubters?
<idioterna> lynxlynxlynx: sam ne vids v wtmp :)
<idioterna> al utmp al kaj je ze
<lynxlynxlynx> možno
<dz0ny> idioterna: tle se gre bl za to da ni izoliran context, ki ga ponuja logind
<dz0ny> in ker ni, je pač broken concept, če vidiš sam systemd :)
<idioterna> ne sej js ne nasprotujem poetteringu
<idioterna> mislm, itak se mi zdi se vedno absurdno da nimamo niti enga operacijskega sistema s security modelom k ne bi bil insane
<idioterna> mogoce bi ga mogu zacet pisat
<dz0ny> idioterna: plan9
<dz0ny> :)
<idioterna> ok neki k dejansko loh das na pc
<zdobbie> SUP
<dz0ny> .aptf libudev.so.1
<jabuk1> /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libudev.so.1 > libudev1 [not i386]
<jabuk1> /lib/i386-linux-gnu/libudev.so.1 > libudev1 [not amd64]
<zdobbie> dpkg -S maybe?
<zdobbie> .aptf *,h
<zdobbie> .aptf *.h
<zdobbie> .aptf so.1
<zdobbie> .aptf README
<jabuk1> /usr/share/doc/gir1.2-gnomekeyring-1.0/README > gir1.2-gnomekeyring-1.0
<jabuk1> /usr/share/doc/gir1.2-gnomebluetooth-1.0/README > gir1.2-gnomebluetooth-1.0
<jabuk1> /usr/share/doc/gir1.2-geocodeglib-1.0/README > gir1.2-geocodeglib-1.0
<jabuk1> /usr/share/doc/gir1.2-gee-1.0/README > gir1.2-gee-1.0
<jabuk1> /usr/share/doc/gir1.2-gdata-0.0/README > gir1.2-gdata-0.0
<jabuk1> /usr/share/doc/gir1.2-cryptui-0.0/README > gir1.2-cryptui-0.0
<jabuk1> /usr/share/doc/gir1.2-cattle-1.0/README > gir1.2-cattle-1.0
<zdobbie> kekekekkee
<jabuk1> /usr/share/doc/gir1.2-atk-1.0/README > gir1.2-atk-1.0
<jabuk1> /usr/share/doc/coinor-libflopc++0/README > coinor-libflopc++0
<jabuk1> /usr/share/doc/bobot++/README > bobot++
<zdobbie> aha, limit je na 10
<zdobbie> pa tud v obratnem abecednem vrstnem redu
<zdobbie> oy vey
<CrazyLemon> fix it
<zdobbie> k, ampak dam limit na 127
<CrazyLemon> fine by me!
<zdobbie> WITNESS ME BROTHER
<CrazyLemon> a si kej obračal pedala danes al sem samo js trpel?
<zdobbie> sem obracal
<zdobbie> nisem ravno trpel
<zdobbie> anyways, bbl
<CrazyLemon> hah..pa na meji sm vidu ene par čudnih tipov ..predvidevam da so begunci bili na kolesih
<CrazyLemon> pa so jih hrvaški policaji kr čudno gledali in niso vedeli kaj naj :D
<dz0ny> on stolen bikes?
<dz0ny> mja no dota2 for a month
<idioterna> a to mas ksn badge zdej
<idioterna> tko k uni AA
<dz0ny> who is AA?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny naah.. ponavadi jih kupijo v makedoniji
<idioterna> anonimni alkoholiki
<dz0ny> idioterna: :>
<CrazyLemon> a nimajo AA žetone al kaj že?
<idioterna> to ja
<dz0ny> ne sam tolk časa bo trajal preden porpavjo grafiko pr valve
<idioterna> aja
<dz0ny> grem jurče nabirat, bye
<dz0ny> jurčke ...
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny pošlji kakšnega!
<CrazyLemon> kilo dve nič več!
<dretn> dežnikarice so dobre
<dz0ny> marele tud ja
<dz0ny> sam jih ni letos
<dz0ny> tolk kot lan
<CrazyLemon> meni niso marele kul
<CrazyLemon> lisičke ftw
<idioterna> https://imgur.com/gallery/1WbcyxF
<Pepelka> It only takes 9 hours - Imgur
<Pepelka> »Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet.«
<CrazyLemon> lol
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: How To Watch Hulu on Ubuntu 14.04 and Up  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/FbBAVPsWF0c/how-to-watch-hulu-on-ubuntu-1404-up
<Sky[x]> lp
<upd> aloha
<zdobbie_> lujga
<Sky[x]> kaj dogaja? :)
<zdobbie_> jeba je
<zdobbie_> o'reilly ma 50% popust na ebooke do 18.
<zdobbie_> fyi
<Sky[x]> a nima to skos ? :)
<zdobbie_> nop
<zdobbie_> kaj pol
<zdobbie_> a se kdo javi za terorista
<zdobbie_> GUTEN ABEND SOVA
<zdobbie_> mja, da objasnim vsem agentom
<zdobbie_> terorista za na listo, da ne bo on revez od vcerej fliknu predmeta
<zdobbie_> sicer jih verjetno ni tu, ker ni zensk za pecat
<zdobbie_> and Pepelka is taken
<zdobbie_> but just in case, ker se vse logira
<CrazyLemon> sam fyi.. imam najboljšo sestro na svetu :p prinesla mi je 2 big maca <3 :D
<zdobbie_> does nothing for me
<CrazyLemon> aja pa Å¡e nutella muffine!
<zdobbie_> al mas ti sreco
<CrazyLemon> shes aight
<zdobbie_> in mascobna tkiva
<CrazyLemon> listen bones.. i kinda dont care (that much)
<zdobbie_> pol pa trpis na kolesu
<zdobbie_> hja
<zdobbie_> you get what you eat for
<CrazyLemon> jah nikjer nisem napisal da mi trpljenje ne paše :$
<CrazyLemon> ampak je..danes so bile težje noge kot v četrtek ko je bila 95% enaka trasa
<CrazyLemon> pa še v četrtek je bil kr hud veter v prsa med izolo in kp
<CrazyLemon> /s/je/ja
<zdobbie_> vnaprej si placal big mace in tisto nutello
<zdobbie_> CrazyLemon: pa je zmagu tvoj Degen
<zdobbie_> Degenkolb
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie_ zmagal?
<CrazyLemon> a v Å¡printu? nea me hecat no..resno?
<zdobbie_> GEWINNEN JA
<CrazyLemon> čudno..res čudno da mu je celo uspelo nekaj narest
<CrazyLemon> a je kaj na jutubih?
<zdobbie_> jop
<zdobbie_> tole
<zdobbie_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QcIy9NiNbmo
<Pepelka> Taylor Swift - Bad Blood ft. Kendrick Lamar - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Check out Taylor’s new video “Bad Blood!” “Bad Blood” featuring Kendrick Lamar is Available Now on iTunes http://smarturl.it/tsbadblood. Taylor’s multi-plati...«
<CrazyLemon> omg..sploh niso meli live feeda!
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qKhA5zVihf4
<Pepelka> La Vuelta a Espana 2015 Stage 21 FINAL KILOMETERS HD/HQ - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Sorry for the missing last minits ..will add La Vuelta a Espana 2015 Stage 21kKILOMETERS HD SUBSCRIBE FOR MORE VIDEOS«
<CrazyLemon> sam stacionarne kamere
<zdobbie_> na slacku pa tema
<zdobbie_> têma
<zdobbie_> niste resni.
<CrazyLemon> was ist slack
<CrazyLemon> #slackware ?
<zdobbie_> boi u even a techie?!
 * CrazyLemon is watching Grand Designs Australia
<CrazyLemon> so... no?
<lynxlynxlynx> prerojen irc, nič posebnega
<zdobbie_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=avk5YDc1dsk
<Pepelka> Lower Your Eyelids to Die With the Sun by M83 - YouTube
<Pepelka> »M83 - Lower Your Eyelids to Die With the Sun One of my favorite tracks from the album Before the Dawn Heals Us, it's so beautiful. There was a video of this ...«
<zdobbie_> tam jih je >100
<zdobbie_> kle 26
<zdobbie_> od tega 2 bota in ena limona
<zdobbie_> but hey
<zdobbie_> 3 boti!
<lynxlynxlynx> hype pač
<zdobbie_> but but but those nice messages on splashscreen
<lynxlynxlynx> sej zna bit fajn (email digest), samo morajo met ljudje cilj
<upd> https://youtu.be/XbaxI0R6QNs?t=169 dober job
<Pepelka> Challenge: World's most dangerous trail (Vast sky plank walk @ Mount HuaShan / 华山) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Challenge: World's most dangerous trail (Vast sky plank walk @ Mount Hua Shan / 华山 in China) filmed with a Go Pro Hero 3+ Silver. 720p HD«
<lynxlynxlynx> nimajo pojma :P
<upd> heh
<lynxlynxlynx> je pa res, da v evropi ne boš našel trafik sredi hribov
<lynxlynxlynx> enkrat so meissnerja vrgl na foro in s helikopterjem nekje na pol poti na matterhorn dvignili eno ˘˘
#ubuntu-si 2016-09-12
<upd> .napoved
<jabuk> Ponoči bo delno jasno, ponekod bo še več zmerne oblačnosti. Na Primorskem bo pihala šibka burja. Najnižje jutranje temperature bodo od 10 do 17, ob morju do 20 stopinj.
<jabuk> Jutri bo sončno z občasno povečano oblačnostjo. Čez dan bodo lahko nastale posamezne plohe. Šibka burja na Primorskem bo slabela. Najvišje temperature bodo od 25 do 29, na Primorskem do 32 stopinj C.
<napsy_> dan
<zdobersek> hoi
<matjaz> o7
<zdobersek> de fook is da
<zdobersek> t
<matjaz> zdobersek, salute
<zdobersek> * rage intensifies * https://slo-tech.com/novice/t681989#crta
<Pepelka> O popolni zgrešenosti slovenskega boja zoper spolne zlorabe otrok @ Slo-Tech
<Pepelka> »Prejšnji torek se je na GZS odvil javni posvet na temo sprememb ZEKom, nato pa še v sredo sestanek na Ministrstvu za javno upravo na isto temo. Po sestanku je minister objavil, da je "odločno proti zlorabam otrok na internetu, vendar ne mimo sodišča". Policija pa je ponovno krenila v napad. O policijski tezi o tem, da so vsi, ki so proti njihovi trenutni predlagani rešitvi podporniki spletnih zlorab otrok na tem mestu ne bi zgubljali besed....
<zdobersek> http://motherboard.vice.com/read/lawyer-dark-web-child-porn-site-ran-better-when-it-was-taken-over-by-the-fbi
<Pepelka> Lawyer: Dark Web Child Porn Site Ran Better When It Was Taken Over by the FBI | Motherboard
<Pepelka> »A defense lawyer argues the FBI made child porn site 'Playpen' faster and therefore more popular.«
<msev-> Wat up wat up
<napsy_> radimo
<CrazyLemon> https://motherboard.vice.com/read/a-loud-sound-just-shut-down-a-banks-data-center-for-10-hours
<Pepelka> A Loud Sound Just Shut Down a Bank's Data Center for 10 Hours | Motherboard
<Pepelka> »Dozens of hard drives were knocked down during a fire drill that involved inert gas deployment.«
<slax0r> http://laravel.io/bin/LkaYV
<Pepelka> Laravel.io - The Laravel Community Portal
<slax0r> php ladies and gentlemen...
<slax0r> just because it says its 3.77, it doesn't mean its 3.77
<slax0r> because, fuck you, that's why
<zdobersek> joke's on you
<slax0r> is it?
<zdobersek> you're the madman that's using it
<slax0r> it pays the bills..
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TcEsauMtKoc
<Pepelka> Amazing Homemade Inventions - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Amazing Homemade Inventions SUBSCRIBE ► http://bit.ly/Homemadeworld How to never pay for new batteries ever again - http://ali.pub/i5k8s 1.New video .Amazing...«
<zdobersek> holy clickbait Batman!
<yang> idioterna: [vogue] ?
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/BrettForrest89/status/775185132965679105
<Pepelka> Brett Forrest auf Twitter: "Hillary Clinton died?? According to this NYC station she did #whoops https://t.co/9T4782wlIb"
<CrazyLemon> why the F američani govorijo telsa in ne tesla?
<zdobersek> does that trigger the Telsa fanboi in you?
<slax0r> 'murica
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/hashtag/telsa
<CrazyLemon> effing murica
<Pepelka> Hashtag #telsa auf Twitter
<Pepelka> »Sieh Dir Tweets zu #telsa auf Twitter an. Sieh Dir an, was andere Leute sagen und nimm am Gespräch teil.«
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Ubuntu Torrent Removed from Google for ‘Infringing’ Transformers Movie  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/fLQGA60QXbk/ubuntu-torrent-removed-google-infringing-transformers-movie
<idioterna> yang: kaj je z vogue
<yang> prnnounciation
<msev-> Pornounciation?
<CrazyLemon> !g speakit
<Pepelka> SpeakIt! - Chrome Web Store - Google https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/speakit/pgeolalilifpodheeocdmbhehgnkkbak
<CrazyLemon> kul extension
<CrazyLemon> ahaha..daš 'google italiano' in označiš US/UK text in se pošteno nasmeješ :D
<yang> Vafanculo
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: ZTE ‘Seriously Considered Ubuntu’ for New Crowd-Sourced Phone  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/EDVeLeMJDJI/zte-seriously-considered-ubuntu-new-crowd-sourced-phone
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Do you use Ubuntu 32bit or 64bit? [poll]  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/150_9iphCtA/use-ubuntu-32bit-64bit-poll
<speed-> hellow
<slax0r> no
<speed-> nein!
<slax0r> heil!
<zdobersek> 9 9 9 9 9 9 9 9
<slax0r> randomness
<speed-> slax0r ti znas nemski?
<speed-> :)
<speed-> tak samo informativno me zanima
<slax0r> aye
<speed-> ka meni je etik malo bad direkt lol
<speed-> trije duplini tu skup sedimo
<speed-> zadnjic je ovi stajerec pravo ka nevej niti zadosti ka bi se norca delal :D
<zdobersek> cak cak
<CrazyLemon> cak
<zdobersek> "ker meni je malce nerodno v direktnem komuniciranju"
<CrazyLemon> still caking
<zdobersek> "trije tepci sedimo skupaj"
<CrazyLemon> 1. false
<CrazyLemon> 2. false
<zdobersek> "zadnjic je ta Stajerec povedal, da ne ve niti toliko, da bi se norca delal [iz nemskega jezika]"
<speed-> .subtitles off
<CrazyLemon> 3. false
<speed-> :D
<CrazyLemon> ne iz nemskega jezika..ampak iz drugih!
<speed-> ne ne
<CrazyLemon> 2. duplini == dupini == delfini
<speed-> prav ma zdobi
<zdobersek> EU translator job here I come
<slax0r> speed-: hehe :D
<slax0r> pa ovi2 sta celo bla na nekih tecajih pa ne vem kaj se
<speed-> ja
<speed-> pa 2 leti sta ze v avstriji
<speed-> pa neveta nic :)
<speed-> 3 prekmurci 1 stajerec pa 1 nemec na sredini
<zdobersek> EIN KAFE BITE
<zdobersek> BITTE
<speed-> ov de znal po nase pred kak mi po njihovo :)
<zdobersek> what
<zdobersek> vem kaj ces povedat, nimam blage kako se narecni jezik razvije do "ov de"
<speed-> of de
<speed-> on bo
<speed-> :)
<zdobersek> what again
<speed-> tu se ti mores cuti z pravilnimi umlauti
<speed-> zato neves :p
<slax0r> speed-: kaj pravis da tote tu malo na goricko poslemo na pocitnice? :D
<speed-> eh
<speed-> mr
<speed-> mrtvi so tam
<speed-> slax0r ves tu se clovek nekaj muci pa skoraj uradno slovensko pise, pa se norcujejo
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> jup :D
<CrazyLemon> neumne nevihte
<CrazyLemon> on the plus side! zgleda sm prvi vzpostavil povezavo in imam 1Mbps višjo hitrost!
<msev-> awesome amaze
<CrazyLemon> what are you up to chatty cathy?
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<CrazyLemon> toča!
<CrazyLemon> .toča
<jabuk> Verjetnost toče: http://meteo.arso.gov.si//uploads/probase/www/warning/graphic/warning_hp-sr_si-sea_latest.jpg
<CrazyLemon> maan..čilije mi bo uničilo
<slax0r> build a roof for them
<slax0r> and pics!
<CrazyLemon> retractable roof?
<slax0r> no, net roof
<slax0r> dummy
<zdobersek> HERE
<zdobersek> TAKE MINE
<zdobersek> ^
<napsy> http://vimhelp.appspot.com/version8.txt.html
<Pepelka> Vim: version8.txt
<CrazyLemon> slax0r net roof? roof with internet access?
<CrazyLemon> pa zgleda da so čiliji A OK
<msev-> CrazyLemon, mogu bi IOT controlled extendable roof nardit
<msev-> based on api data from meteo-si, forecastio and openweather :D
<msev-> then the paprikas will be safe
<msev-> !g set correct time in IDLE
<Pepelka> Configure Idle Time-out Settings for an Application Pool (IIS 7) https://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc771956(v=ws.10).aspx
<msev-> fu
<slax0r> http://legalhackers.com/advisories/MySQL-Exploit-Remote-Root-Code-Execution-Privesc-CVE-2016-6662.html
<Pepelka> MySQL-Exploit-Remote-Root-Code-Execution-Privesc-CVE-2016-6662.html
<LorD_DDooM> CrazyLemon: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n1Q5rRwe8wo
<Pepelka> Vse, kar mora moški vedeti o dobrih športnih vložkih - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Jasmin Sport - unisex vložki za športnike iz Tencela«
<CrazyLemon> msev- that would be dumb
<CrazyLemon> če že bi uporabil light sensor pa humidity sensor
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM fajn :>
<LorD_DDooM> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n1Q5rRwe8wo
<Pepelka> Vse, kar mora moški vedeti o dobrih športnih vložkih - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Jasmin Sport - unisex vložki za športnike iz Tencela«
<LorD_DDooM> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pvDmqb9NiZ8
<Pepelka> Tosam(a).si poglej na www.tosama.si - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Jasmin Sport: unisex vložki za športnike iz Tencela«
<CrazyLemon> "tole bo 'najin vložek' oči"
<CrazyLemon> so fcking creepy
<idioterna> ja sej ni svoh marketing
<idioterna> tut deodorante so tko zacel prodajat
<idioterna> da so sfejkal zgodbo o tem kako je cloveski vonj neciviliziran
<CrazyLemon> "naj bo mokra majčka, ne pa jajčka" ??
<CrazyLemon> da faq is this sh1te
<LorD_DDooM> Bolje mokra majčka, kot mokra jajčka
<CrazyLemon> a ta punca je kakšna slovenska 'vlogerka' ?
<msev-> lol ta tosama ma zmerm take udarne slogane
<slax0r> http://static3.comicvine.com/uploads/scale_small/12/128795/3455514-sid+the+sloth+1.jpg
<msev-> npr po f*k cunco v tosamino belo Å¡tacunco :D
<idioterna> tale je bols k tosama
<idioterna> https://scontent.fbeg1-1.fna.fbcdn.net/l/t31.0-8/14311345_616260501880179_2136054876102894832_o.png
<zdobersek> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sEzOhWkv7YA
<Pepelka> Thirsty for Booty Sweat - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> "pranje torej odpade"
<CrazyLemon> tosama..i aint buying sh1t from you
<LorD_DDooM> Kok si žleht :|
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM vsaj punca je luštna..does that count at all?
<LorD_DDooM> A če bi ti tip razlagal  moških športnih vložkih, bi ti bila slabša reklama?
<LorD_DDooM> bbl
<zdobersek> ce gres na kolo, ne vlozka pozabt
<msev-> zanimivo idioterna
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM did you just hear yourself now.. 'športnih vložkih'
<CrazyLemon> :C
<CrazyLemon> :D*
<zdobersek> sicer mas tud ti v kolesarskih hlacah sprotni vlozek
<zdobersek> je ze vsit noter
<CrazyLemon> i know
<CrazyLemon> ampak se ne prilepi..pa ni za enkratno uporabo
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> eewwwww
<zdobersek> kolk redno si pa hlace peres?
<CrazyLemon> ewww kaj? to da ni vlozek za enkratno uporabo?
<CrazyLemon> a ti po vsaki vožnji zamenjaš vložek? :D
<zdobersek> ne
<zdobersek> operem hlace
<CrazyLemon> torej.. whats eewwwww?
<zdobersek> ma ne vem
<CrazyLemon> you're just confused lil boy ain't ya?
<zdobersek> prtozujes se nad vlozki, medtem ko sam brez brige drajsas po svojem
 * CrazyLemon gives zdobersek a cookie
<CrazyLemon> jah ker tisto ni športni vložek..tisto je pointless vložek
<CrazyLemon> a nisi vidu da piše da si daš enga tudi na čelado ? :D
<zdobersek> na celo
<zdobersek> why not?
<zdobersek> it's a free country
<CrazyLemon> do it..with your cat ears
<LorD_DDooM> Samo jaz bi res imel kak vileda vložek za pod čelado...
<LorD_DDooM> Itak sem povsem plešast
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM no pejt na tosama.si pa naroči vložke!
<CrazyLemon> 'Å¡portne'
<zdobersek> also ... (08:05:59 AM) CrazyLemon: LorD_no_ping_DDooM vsaj punca je luštna..does that count at all?
<zdobersek> enumal pedo medo ...
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek why ?!
<zdobersek> under age
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kako veš?
<LorD_DDooM> izkušnje
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<zdobersek> young people understand young people
<idioterna> jsm vlozke nosu ko mi je kri tekla.
<CrazyLemon> a na glavi?
<zdobersek> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_A9eq7wKYes
<Pepelka> Tosama.si poglej na www.tosama.si - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Jasmin Nature: bombažni vložki«
<zdobersek> komentar spodej, "'mamici'  ni nerodno, ker  tale dečva nima mamice, pač pa dva atija.﻿"
<zdobersek> heh, dejansko prodajajo unisex vlozke https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yur_Nv0F4Sk
<Pepelka> Športniki potrebujejo vložek, tudi moški - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Jasmin Sport: unisex športni vložki s Tencelom«
<idioterna> no we don't
<zdobersek> lih ti, k si tolk na kolesu!
<idioterna> nope.
<zdobersek> Q.E.D. http://1.nieuwsbladcdn.be/Assets/Images_Upload/2014/04/14/bloed.png
<zdobersek> same guy, same problem http://rtlinfo-img.rtl.be/GED/01170000/1172400/1172450.jpg
<CrazyLemon> "virginia is for lovers" and he has teared bib shorts
<CrazyLemon> https://youtu.be/-OpSIJiYpRM?t=4m22s
<Pepelka> Fails of the Week 1 September 2016 || FailArmy - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Here they are guys, the best FAILS OF THE WEEK. Thank you to everyone who has submitted fails to us all summer, you can do it at www.failarmy.com. Also, chec...«
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek irl ^
<msev-> kako pogledam če ma neka stvar support v kernelu?
<CrazyLemon> !g lmgtfy
<Pepelka> Let me google that for you http://lmgtfy.com/
<zdobersek> git clone *kernel git repo*
<zdobersek> pa pogrepas
<matjaz> ^ :D
<CrazyLemon> right..ker je to lažje kot uporabit github :D
<idioterna> zdobersek: dz nuts!
<zdobersek> can't grep github
<zdobersek> can ya
<CrazyLemon> https://livegrep.com/search/linux
<CrazyLemon> no?
<zdobersek> no
<CrazyLemon> we all know no means yes
<dz0ny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uA3j54tNBk4
<Pepelka> Project 46 & Felicity - Falling [Monstercat Release] - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Listen on Spotify: http://monster.cat/2bUA05u Support on iTunes: http://monster.cat/2bvEwJi Support on Bandcamp: http://monster.cat/2bF1laY Snap us! https://...«
<dz0ny> github grep = true
<dz0ny> bitbucket grep = segfault
<zdobersek> https://youtu.be/ijfvh_-bA8w?t=3m58s
<Pepelka> Fails of the Month August 2016 || FailArmy - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Where the hell did this summer go?? Anyway, here are the fails of the month august 2016. Let us know your thoughts of the compilation down below and Salute! ...«
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon IRL ^
<dz0ny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dfm4gvxNW_o
<Pepelka> Fury Road - Crash & Smash - YouTube
<zdobersek> witness.me
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Yuppity Yep — Meet the Official Mascot of Ubuntu 16.10  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/Kiaau0H1UTM/official-mascot-animal-ubuntu-16-10-yak-logo
<matjaz> https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B01EJ7ZHQG/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
<Pepelka> Mechanische Tastatur Gaming Keyboard Brown Schalter: Amazon.de: Elektronik
<Pepelka> »Mechanische Tastatur Gaming Keyboard Brown Schalter: Amazon.de: Elektronik«
<matjaz> rewievi niso slabi, pa samo 40eur je
<matjaz> pull the trigger
<matjaz> reviewi*
<yang> http://www.slovenskenovice.si/crni-scenarij/doma/kolesarji-padali-kot-za-stavo
<Pepelka> Kolesarji padali kot za stavo | Slovenskenovice.si
<Pepelka> »Eden je vozil prehitro, eden pa ni upošteval prednosti.«
<idioterna> kolk mrtvih?
<yang> dva povozena ježa pa en čmrlj
<CrazyLemon> matjaz meh zgleda..no num pad pa tist tamajhn enter je
<CrazyLemon> pa what makes that tastatur gaming tastatur ? :)
<matjaz> the name :)
<matjaz> jest sm jo naroču, we shall see
<CrazyLemon> http://www.24ur.com/novice/svet/v-stanovanju-sefa-protikorupcijske-komisije-nasli-120-milijonov-gotovine.html
<matjaz> glej ga, yang spet SN lima tuki
<Pepelka> 24ur.com - V stanovanju šefa protikorupcijske komisije našli 120 milijonov gotovine
<matjaz> ffs
<Pepelka> »Šefa ruske protikorupcijske komisije aretirali s 120 milijoni dolarjev gotovine. Tiskovni predstavnik Kremlja je dejal, da je bil predsednik Vladimir Putin obveščen o tem odmevnem primeru, in zagotovil, da oblasti zatirajo korupcijo med uradniki.«
<CrazyLemon> like a baws
<CrazyLemon> oziroma v tem primeru like a komrad baus
<idioterna> yang: zgleda da pol vseen niso tok nevarni kolesarji k si ti pravu?
<matjaz> http://en.as.com/en/2016/09/12/other_sports/1473711238_639329.html
<Pepelka> Parilympics Rio 2016 Paralympic 1,500m winner would have won the Olympic event - AS.com
<Pepelka> »Algerian Abdellatif Baka broke the 1500m world record, crossing the line on 3:48.29. The winner at the same event at Rio 2016 clocked 3:50.00.«
<matjaz> danm son!
<CrazyLemon> zakaj ko fullscreenam embedded twitter video
<CrazyLemon> video ni fullscreen ampak se pokaže stran brez videa
<CrazyLemon> matjaz a to si vidu http://as.com/videos/2016/09/12/en/1473695104_487543.html ?
<Pepelka> Paralympics | Blind footballer scores Messi-esque wonder goal - AS.com
<Pepelka> »Zadaliasghar, a blind Iranian player, emulated the likes of Maradona and Messi in one of the best goals ever scored at the Paralympics«
<CrazyLemon> mislim..na kak način igrajo fuzbal
<matjaz> vidu ja, tud probal že
<matjaz> mojstri so
<CrazyLemon> matjaz lol
<CrazyLemon> jah..oni so slepi že večino/celo življenje
<matjaz> tru.dat
<CrazyLemon> https://theintercept.com/2016/09/12/long-secret-stingray-manuals-detail-how-police-can-spy-on-phones/
<Pepelka> Long-Secret Stingray Manuals Detail How Police Can Spy on Phones
<Pepelka> »Close to 200 pages of confidential documentation detail specific, powerful capabilities for cellular monitoring.«
<CrazyLemon> evo Matthai ..to verjetno tebe zanima ^
<msev-> https://developers.google.com/api-client-library/python/guide/aaa_client_secrets
<Pepelka> Client Secrets  |  API Client Library for Python  |  Google Developers
<msev-> kje si najdem to?
<msev-> te skrivnosti
<metalcamp> msev-, https://console.developers.google.com
<Pepelka> Google API Console
<Pepelka> »Google API Console lets you discover and use Google APIs, such as Google Maps and YouTube.«
<metalcamp> credentials->create credentials
<metalcamp> in nato download json
<msev-> a je to zastonj
<msev-> k gor piše neki 300usd
<metalcamp> odvisno kaj bi rad delal in v kakšnem obsegu
<metalcamp> msev-, https://developers.google.com/api-client-library/python/apis/
<Pepelka> Supported Google APIs  |  API Client Library for Python  |  Google Developers
<metalcamp> če že uporabljaš python...
<msev-> ql
<msev-> tnx
<msev-> metalcamp zj sm dobu en early build of googs-calendar-skilla za mycroft :D
<metalcamp> kaj mi hočeš s tem povedati? da ga bom moral jaz popravit, da bo stable? :)
<msev-> ne
<msev-> :)
<msev-> kje je kšn feed z mp3 vremensko napovedjo
<msev-> v slovenščini
<CrazyLemon> v riti
<CrazyLemon> a se norca delaš zdj al si res 'pozabu'
<CrazyLemon> ker enako vprašanje si imel kak dan dva nazaj
<CrazyLemon> samo za angleščino
<metalcamp> in tudi teden ali dva nazaj
<msev-> ne tkt sm hotu text
<msev-> zj pa hočm zvočni zapis
<metalcamp> na s-t sem ti poslal tudi rtvslo linke
<CrazyLemon> tam kjer si dobu text dobiš tudi mp3
<msev-> keep ur facts straight Lemon
<msev-> metalcamp, sj vem sam jutranja kronika ma Å¡ele nakonc vreme
<msev-> oz. odmevi
<metalcamp> huh?
<msev-> un vreme je pa mp4 k tut ne gre skoz
<metalcamp> kaj pa radio
<metalcamp> tam ni slike :)
<msev-> nims posebi podcast of vremena tko napovedi
<msev-> sam un ma vreme po sloveniji
<msev-> k temperature govori
<msev-> pa to
<msev-> mogoče bom vseen to dal za proof of concept :D
<msev-> čeprov ni tok uporabn da nabija une temperature
<dz0ny> na arso je mp3 napovedi
<dz0ny> pa msev spet sanja
<dz0ny> k noce dat vcl namest mpeg4
<dz0ny> mp123
<dz0ny> al kaj je ze
<metalcamp> hehe
<msev-> če mam serverski distro
<CrazyLemon> [23:14:32] <msev->: ne tkt sm hotu text [23:14:48] <msev->: keep ur facts straight Lemon http://triton.gfd.si/ubuntu/ubuntu-si-7-9-2016.html#63
<Pepelka> #ubuntu-si: 7-9-2016
<msev-> sploh ni naštiman hdmi output
<Pepelka> »Ubuntu Slovenija na #ubuntu-si@freenode: 7-9-2016«
<dz0ny> in kaj ma to veze
<dz0ny> če mpg123 pa vcl isto delata
<dz0ny> oba predvajata na ist način
<dz0ny> alsa,pulse...
 * CrazyLemon keeps his facts straight --->
<CrazyLemon> no homo facts here
<msev-> a vlc?
<dz0ny> any player
<msev-> ker je najbl light
<dz0ny> :D
<CrazyLemon> mplayer? mpv? mplayer2? which one!?!?! so many choices :/
<dz0ny> oh well, ni pomoci
<metalcamp> msev-, light alloy!
<msev-> no da vidm
<msev-> kaj piše na armbian forumu, če to dela :D
<CrazyLemon> js bi winamp izbral
<msev-> haha
<dz0ny> xmms
<msev-> sam terminal mam nč graphical user interfacea
<msev-> a se da mplayer zagnat samo tko da sam predvaja muzko?
<metalcamp> !g man mplayer
<Pepelka> MPlayer man page https://www.mplayerhq.hu/DOCS/man/en/mplayer.1.html
<dz0ny> mpv
<msev-> mplayer -novideo something.mpg
<msev-> mplayer -vo null something.mpg
<dz0ny> no sej znaš
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny you funny dude you
<CrazyLemon> :>
<msev-> a k mi linka docse
<msev-> k jih itak nam bral?
<CrazyLemon> boš vidu čez en teden 'no sej znaš' ko bo spet vprašal.. 'kje jekakšn mp3 feed z vremensko napovedjo' :D
<msev-> a obstaja kšn nov format za user:password@something btw?
<dz0ny> nobenga novga rfca nso dal že od leta 94 na to temo vn
<metalcamp> msev-, hočeš bota, ki ti bo linkal manuale na vsak it related keyword?
 * dz0ny would alos like that bot
<CrazyLemon> we want .man!
<dz0ny> .man sqlachemy orderby subquery
<dz0ny> e to me muc ce kdo ve :)
<msev-> evo inštaliram mplayer
<msev-> 2
<msev-> da vidmo kaj se bo zgodl, me prov zanima
<metalcamp> kabum bo, ker nisi prebral manuala
<msev-> the core is melting!!!!
<msev-> jesus dela ta mplayer
<msev-> super dela
<msev-> Cache not filling, consider increasing -cache and/or -cache-min! edin tole
<msev-> k sm na tadrug način zaštartal ni lih takoj začel predvajat
<msev-> ubistvu uredu no pol :)
<msev-> nevem zakaj sm kompliciral z mp3-jem
<msev-> :D
<dz0ny> k je lušno chetat po ircu
<msev-> A ste ksn komentar prej napisal
<msev-> :)
<msev-> A kdo od vs hipsterjev uporablja Solus OS k je to kao za vs deve zj nov hotness
<dz0ny> ne k nixos
<dz0ny> ddevi ne menjajo os k gate :)
<msev-> Haha
<msev-> True story
<msev-> Bi blo vrjetn prevec hassla vsa razvojna okolja nazaj postavt?
<dz0ny> solus os sploh ni za deve
<dz0ny> to je fancy gui for the rest of plebs
<dz0ny> drug je vse isto
<msev-> Neki novi paketi eopkg?
<msev-> Sam ja..bv da se izmišljujejo skoz nove fore sam se vecja fragmentacija
<msev-> Vsi nj snape vzamejo pa je to to
<lynxlynxlynx> yuck
<dz0ny> lynxlynxlynx: snapi?
<dz0ny> Å¡napi
<lynxlynxlynx> ye
<msev-> A je ksn iphone nerd kle
<msev-> Da si bo prvoscu latest goodness without audio jack
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-3077-1: OpenJDK 6 vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-3077-1/
<jabuk> M 1.6 > 5.km  S od TREBNJEGA @13/09/2016 01:10:40  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.95+N,+15.03+E
#ubuntu-si 2016-09-13
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Orion Is a Qt/QML Twitch desktop Client That I’d Love To Try  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/Riv3N0pey8c/orion-qt-twitch-streaming-desktop-app
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 5.km  V od NOVEGA MESTA @13/09/2016 02:30:47  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.79+N,+15.24+E
<zdobbie_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g6BT9NJ1acs
<Pepelka> C'mon TARS. - YouTube
<Pepelka> »It's necessary. FYI, I found this gif. I don't have a Duplo train.«
<speed-> gutrn morgen
<speed-> guten*
<zdobbie_> gluten morning?
<speed-> glutenfree
<napsy> oj
<slax0r> jutro
<zdobersek> evo, zdej pa takle
<slax0r> oh noes
<speed-> oh joes
<zdobbie> https://www.hillaryclinton.com/feed/donald-trump-pepe-the-frog-and-white-supremacists-an-explainer/
<Pepelka> Donald Trump, Pepe the frog, and white supremacists: an explainer | Hillary for America
<Pepelka> »That cartoon frog is more sinister than you might realize.«
<zdobbie> "Why is there a frog standing directly behind Trump?"
<zdobbie> "That’s Pepe. He’s a symbol associated with white supremacy."
<msev-> lol
<yang> Iz Kikinde https://www.facebook.com/515228861999862/videos/515230428666372/
<Pepelka> Radio Jugoslavija - Chronik | Facebook
<Pepelka> »Radio Jugoslavija. Gefällt 807 Mal · 4357 Personen sprechen darüber. MusikerIn/Band«
<msev-> http://pastebin.com/BMB2N0KB
<Pepelka> msev@orangepipc:~/libraries/mycroft-core-release-v0.7.7/mycroft/skills/google-ca - Pastebin.com
<msev-> spet me eni paketi hecajo
<slax0r> iz amazona?
<msev-> iz dealextrema
<yang> 08:49 < yao_ziyuan> help! windows 10 seems to have killed my ubuntu boot settings...
<zdobersek> reopen bug #1
<msev-> zakaj mam skoz probleme s temi python paketi
<idioterna> kaj pa je zdej?
<idioterna> mors pejstnt ksn exception
<idioterna> ce ne ti ne mormo pomagat
<CrazyLemon> you guys are so useless
<CrazyLemon> sam neke errorje bi radi meli
<zdobersek> sej zato pa tebe toleriramo na tem kanalu
<CrazyLemon> aww <3
<jabuk> http://imgur.com/I0psFrf
<zdobersek> I'm sorry, but just a little
<msev-> ja noče importat modula
<msev-> čeprov je inštaliran v venv
<msev-> in to z "pip install httplib2"
<msev-> poizkusu sm z sudojem in brez, isti rezultat
<zdobersek> but did you try harder?
<idioterna> msev-: pejstn errar no
<idioterna> madonca
<msev-> https://paste.pound-python.org/show/pzareJ28qeURgmHs2yQG/
<msev-> a ni to error
<idioterna> nisi v virtualenvu
<msev-> prej sm bil
<msev-> pol sm Å¡u vn pa testiral
<idioterna> ja ce nis not pol ne more delat
<msev-> isti error znotraj venv
<speed-> msev- bos sel na tecaj k idioterni :D
<idioterna> msev-: dej zdej tele ukaze pejstn not pa v pastebin prlimej kaj ti izpise
<idioterna> ko si v venv
<idioterna> which pip
<idioterna> which python
<msev-> bom
<slax0r> witch python
<matjaz> <msev-> zakaj mam skoz probleme s temi python paketi
<matjaz> ker nič ne prebereš
<slax0r> ^
<msev-> home/msev/.virtualenvs/mycroft/bin/pip
<msev-> home/msev/.virtualenvs/mycroft/bin/python
<msev-> zj bom zbrisal ta httplib2 pa poizkusil sudo apt-get install python-httplib2
<msev-> razn čemate drugo idejo
<msev-> nope isti error
<msev-> ne ne
<msev-> ni isti error
<msev-> zj je drug
<msev-> ImportError: No module named apiclient
<slax0r> :D
<msev-> zakaj je prek apt-geta delal prek pipa pa ne
<msev-> a je apt-get tok bl kul
<msev-> <msev-> why do i have a broken system :D
<matjaz> !g how to read documentation
<Pepelka> How to read API documentation for newbs? - Stack Overflow http://stackoverflow.com/questions/10925478/how-to-read-api-documentation-for-newbs
<CrazyLemon> pametn thunderbird se je odloču da mi zamenja username@mojadomena z username.mojadomena@gmail.com
<matjaz> a maš na gmailu svojo domeno?
<CrazyLemon> mam
<CrazyLemon> zdj sm mogu za vsak acc omogočit 2FA in dodat app password..
<CrazyLemon> so much security
<matjaz> sej 2FA je kul
<matjaz> maš dejansko lahko eno geslo ki si ga zapomniš pa vključiš 2FA pa je
<zdobersek> ummmm ne
<CrazyLemon> matjaz 2fa je pogoj za app passwords
<CrazyLemon> prej ni bil..i think
<CrazyLemon> ampak zdaj nexus crkne, android znori pa sm v k... ker je vse v authenticatorju
<matjaz> zdobersek, geslo ki je še zmeraj varno, ne 1234 če to misliš
<msev-> ratal mi je
<msev-> mi je forslund pomagal :D
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, sej ne rabiš app passwords za Thunderbird
<CrazyLemon> matjaz rabiš!
<matjaz> te lepo pelje čez Google za prijavo
<zdobersek> geslo 'k si ga zapomnes' je fulj tezko varno
<msev-> sam mogu sm "pip install --upgrade google-api-python-client"
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, meni je TB sam zaznal da je na Googlu domena, pa je ponudil Google okno za prijavo z 2FA
<matjaz> voila!
<zdobersek> na kolo sem mislu jt
<zdobersek> zdej sem pa cokolado nasu :|
<CrazyLemon> matjaz js sm imel že dodane accounte na TB
<CrazyLemon> in prav tako sem Å¡el skozi te korake..z in brez 2FA
<CrazyLemon> ampak
<CrazyLemon> [09:33:54] <CrazyLemon>: pametn thunderbird se je odloču da mi zamenja username@mojadomena z username.mojadomena@gmail.com
<CrazyLemon> pol ni več hotu sprejet gesla..smtp ga je zavračal
<matjaz> a, jah, bi ga pa zbrisal pa Å¡e enkrat dodal :P the msev- solution!
<CrazyLemon> pa tokrat z sudo?
<CrazyLemon> :p
<msev-> brez brez
<msev-> :D
<msev-> kaj je fora da nemorm k normaln človk te pakete inštalirat
<matjaz> ker Å¡e nisi prebral kako venv sploh deluje :)
<msev-> :)
<zdobersek> mors bit ueber
<msev-> zakaj mi brodulov lib dela not v venv v terminalu kot standalone mi pa ne :D
<msev-> v skriptah notr pa
<msev-> :D
<matjaz> ker maš skripte v venvu? terminal pa ne?
<matjaz> venv = VIRTUAL ENVIRONMENT
<matjaz> it's literally in the name
<idioterna> msev-: komot jih instaliras kot normaln clovk no
<CrazyLemon> its not that easy
<idioterna> neki narobe delas.
<idioterna> yes it is
<CrazyLemon> it takes a normal human being
<zdobersek> pa ne pozabt
<zdobersek> "clovek se ne rodis -- clovek postanes."
<CrazyLemon> so spiritual
<CrazyLemon> https://pbs.twimg.com/tweet_video/CsMHg7kWYAEskHu.mp4
<matjaz> this mp4 is a lie
<CrazyLemon> nasa never lies!
<zdobersek> WW II
<zdobersek> so hot
<CrazyLemon> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CsOQQNbWgAAhuGE.jpg
<napsy> i don't get it
<Matthai> napsy, verjetno brexit fora
<CrazyLemon> http://xkcd.com/1732/
<Pepelka> xkcd: Earth Temperature Timeline
<CrazyLemon> ne verjetno..ampak bo kr brexit fora
<zdobbie> _the_ Brexit fora
<CrazyLemon> the only one?
<slax0r> http://insider.foxnews.com/sites/insider.foxnews.com/files/styles/780/public/022815_snowball.jpg?itok=hEcVLYgR
<slax0r> bunch of lies that global warming
<CrazyLemon> https://scontent-fra3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/14317410_10202182244794017_1008390030928189148_n.jpg?oh=fe4e4524f90f0fa29cc79e63dbf97804&oe=584169B8
<CrazyLemon> lol
<zdobersek> .stran google.com
<jabuk> google.com je dosegljiva!
<zdobersek> .stran w3.org
<jabuk> w3.org je dosegljiva!
<zdobersek> welp
<CrazyLemon> #vpn
<zdobersek> ya
<CrazyLemon> a si Å¡el na kolo?
<zdobersek> nay
<CrazyLemon> why so lazy?
<zdobersek> it's a hard-knock life
<CrazyLemon> i feel ya bro
 * CrazyLemon also doesnt feel like cycling today
<zdobersek> rabm se ~40km da pridem letos na 3k
<zdobersek> pol pa novembra zacnem z 2017
<CrazyLemon> a si jih že toliko nabral al kaj
 * CrazyLemon is still <3k
<zdobersek> ze, ze
<zdobersek> ful priden
<CrazyLemon> novembra zacnes z 2017? what does that mean?
<zdobersek> ja obleku se bom pa su ven
<zdobersek> pa gvihte bom metal okol
<zdobersek> pa sem pa tja
<zdobersek> letos me vsaj insurgency ne bo cez zimo zjebu
<zdobersek> najbrz
<CrazyLemon> right..it was all insurgency's fault
<zdobersek> ja 200 ur sem nabu do marca
<zdobersek> so fuck all y'all
<CrazyLemon> so did i..ampak js sm tudi nabil nekaj kilometrov čez zimo :)
<zdobersek> #justprimorskathings
<CrazyLemon> nov. 330km, dec. 220km, jan. 90km
<idioterna> omg
<idioterna> to je lih ene 1000 premal vsak mesec
<CrazyLemon> za koga premal?
<idioterna> za primorca.
<CrazyLemon> ni bilo ravno veliko kolesarjev na cesti..tko da je očitno tudi za primorca kr velik :)
<idioterna> ma
<dz0ny> bi kdo keybase povabilo mel?
<idioterna> trikrat gres do pule
<napsy> http://cekin.si/clanek/izobrazevanje_in_zaposlitev/zemanta-prodala-svoja-blogerska-orodja-in-mrez-o.html
<Pepelka> Cekin.si - Velik uspeh slovenskega startupa: Zemanta prodala blogerska orodja in mrežo
<Pepelka> »Slovenski startup Zemanta je prodal svoja blogerska orodja in mrežo uporabnikov ameriškemu podjetju Sovrn. In trenutno iščejo nove sodelavce!«
<napsy> they did it!
<CrazyLemon> $$ for jure
<zdobersek> that idiot
<yang5> Kje prenasajo paraolimpijske igre ?
<yang5> na kateri televiziji
<msev-> a je me stake v firmi
<msev-> mel*
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/SamsungSlovenia/posts/10155322468254782
<Pepelka> Samsung Slovenija - Chronik | Facebook
<Pepelka> »Samsung Slovenija. Gefällt 185.040 Mal · 1103 Personen sprechen darüber. Dobrodošel na uradni strani podjetja Samsung Slovenija. Klikni "Všeč mi je" in...«
<CrazyLemon> lol
<msev-> lol
<zdobbie> zdej so vrgl ven patch, k onemogoci polnjenje prek 60%
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie link pls :>
<zdobbie> !g samsung note 7 patch 60%
<Pepelka> Verizon updates the Galaxy Note 7 before you've even unboxed it ... http://www.androidauthority.com/verizon-updates-galaxy-note-7-august-security-patch-711087/
<CrazyLemon> not that one
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: http://www.theverge.com/2016/9/13/12900970/samsung-note-7-patch-software-bad-battery
<Pepelka> Samsung software patch for Note 7 caps charge at 60 percent | The Verge
<Pepelka> »Samsung is patching its recalled Note 7 for people in South Korea who don’t want to return their devices. The software update will attempt to avoid any battery explosions by only letting devices...«
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie u in korea?
<CrazyLemon> the south one
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: koreantly?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie you can do better
<CrazyLemon> zdj je odlična priložnost za vse note7 lastnike ki bi radi nov avto
<CrazyLemon> :>
<CrazyLemon> pa še nov telefon dobiš zravn!
<upd> ravno to Å¡tudiram imam eno staro bajto za podret...
<msev-> haha
<msev-> a bo google kdaj supportov slovenian voice recognition :D
<CrazyLemon> sj maš hrvaškega
<msev-> a hrvaški pa je
<msev-> jao jao
<msev-> naši neznajo nč nardit da bi bli slišani :D
<CrazyLemon> uporabi hrvaškega je bela cesta..je dokaj ok tudi za slovenski jezik
<CrazyLemon> oziroma sej je tudi slovenščina
<CrazyLemon> kaj sploh sprašuješ če niti preveril nisi?!?
<CrazyLemon> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/U1Jbh01XYUF_IC79igaClL2NUUtaIEpYNfRFecyJPByWCj204AfefKiucSJ24z9GQtHexDOtXKii_pU=w1920-h966-rw
<CrazyLemon> proof ^
<CrazyLemon> spodaj je proof searcha "marko nima pojma" :>
<msev-> 403 thats an error
<msev-> drgač pa ja kko to najdem :D
<msev-> da preverm
<msev-> dj CrazyLemon pokaž taprav link
<msev-> btw kaj je fora tega unity8 a to sploh kdo že uporablja
<CrazyLemon> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/Screenshot_20160913-165824.png
<CrazyLemon> evo ti link
<msev-> haha
<msev-> svaka čast CrazyLemon
<msev-> lepo to
<msev-> kje pa to nastavm? :D
<msev-> pravjo da je delavnik pri akademikih zelo fleksibilen :D
<msev-> tko da najs :D
<msev-> haha
<zdobbie> gdo je akademik
<yang> akademike prestejes na prste pri nas
<CrazyLemon> gdo ...
<CrazyLemon> msev- v nastavitvah google now searcha
<msev-> akademiki kot te k delajo na faksih :D
<msev-> ne te k so v SAZUju
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cOTunqOXu30
<Pepelka> Wazer: Desktop Waterjet Cutting - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Wazer is a desktop CNC waterjet cutter that will retail for $5999. Details: http://makezine.com/2016/09/13/wazer-desktop-waterjet-cutter/ Music: nervous_test...«
<CrazyLemon> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1294137530/the-first-desktop-waterjet-cutter
<Pepelka> The First Desktop Waterjet Cutter by WAZER — Kickstarter
<Pepelka> »Cut any material with digital precision using high pressure water. A compact waterjet for every workshop.«
<CrazyLemon> day one: 0.5mio USD
<CrazyLemon> :D
<tadej> fantje je kdo med vami na ubuntu postavljal vitrualizer + KVM
<tadej> ?
<tadej> v /etc/network/interfaces nimam dolocenega eth0 pa mi ga sistem vseeno postavi...
<tadej> kje je lahko se to zapisano?
<tadej> anyone? :)
<CrazyLemon> sj ne rabiš met v interfaces da se eth0 postavi
<CrazyLemon> lahk pa daš v interfaces custom zadeve za eth0 recimo
<zdobersek> kubanc najbrz ve vec
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SDTZ7iX4vTQ
<Pepelka> Foster The People - Pumped up Kicks - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Foster the People's official music video for 'Pumped Up Kicks'. Click to listen to Foster the People on Spotify: http://smarturl.it/FtPSpotify?IQid=FtPPuK As...«
<CrazyLemon> so old..so good
<zdobbie> still younger than u
<zdobbie> much much younger than u
<tadej> CrazyLemon: ja fora je da je v interfaces eth0 zakomentiran pa se postavi z dolocenim IP in GW
<tadej> torej mora biti to v enem filu konfiguracija zapisana al kaj?
<metalcamp> dz0ny, lej, nov komad od cubicolor https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=90dXkRB0UJ0
<Pepelka> Cubicolor - Fictionalise - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Pre-order 'Brainsugar': http://anjunadeep.lnk.to/Brainsugaryo Download or Stream 'Fictionalise': https://anjunadeep.lnk.to/Fictionaliseyo Album Release Date:...«
<msev-> a kdo od vs uporablja "gnome builder"?
<metalcamp> msev-, nope
<msev-> namreč zgleda ful lepo
<msev-> in me zanima če je tut uporaben za python oz. javascript brogramming
<msev-> ker ma npr terminal notr tut pa system monitor
<msev-> tko da je kul da je vse v enem da nerabš met ful okn odprtih
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-3078-1: MySQL vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-3078-1/
<metalcamp> dunno, kar se tiče js developmenta ne pogrešam skorajda nič pri sublime (skupaj s plugini seveda) + nastavim si 2-3 stolpce, ostale stvari pa razmečem po virtualnih desktopih
<metalcamp> system monitor widget pa lahko daš v taskbar in ga imaš vedno na očeh
<metalcamp> nič ni out-of-the-box awsm, prej ali slej vidiš, da ti nekaj ne ustreza
<dz0ny> metalcamp: mhm kuls
<dz0ny> o
<CrazyLemon> +k
<dz0ny> mene spominjajo na wayoutwest
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: d-
<CrazyLemon> tadej definiraj dolocen IP? tist ip ki mu ga dodeli dhcp server na routerju? :)
<tadej> neee :)
<CrazyLemon> grep -r "eth0" /var/log/ :)
<tadej> pustmo zdej to
<tadej> :)
<CrazyLemon> neee
<tadej> fora je v tem, da mam /29 network
<tadej> torej 8ipjev
<tadej> od 88 do 95
<tadej> na virtualizorju mam nastavljen ip pool 89-95, 88 je pa gw
<tadej> in na viifbr0 mam .88 io
<tadej> ip
<tadej> ampak na tun0 mam pa se en cist drug IP preko katerga mam ta ip range
<tadej> kako zdej prek .88 viifbr0 routat promet na tun0
<CrazyLemon> am #networking :D i guess :D
<CrazyLemon> http://www.theverge.com/2016/9/13/12890050/adblock-plus-now-sells-ads
<Pepelka> Adblock Plus now sells ads | The Verge
<Pepelka> »Adblock Plus is launching a new service that... uh, puts more ads on your screen.Rather than stripping all ads from the internet forever, Adblock Plus is hoping to replace the bad ads — anything...«
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Rocket League for Linux: The Definitive Video Review  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/iDZU2SXaNAw/rocket-league-linux-video-review-linuxgamer
<idioterna> ubuntu ma nove mysql pakete
<idioterna> to whom it may concern
<zdobbie> who uses mysql!
<zdobbie> honestly!
<idioterna> customers.
<CrazyLemon> baje da ti z systemd niso safety issue
<CrazyLemon> sam upstart
<zdobbie> lel
<idioterna> i don't really care
<idioterna> jsm sam mail dobil
<idioterna> USN-levodesno
<CrazyLemon> ja..exploit/CVE je bil publishan že včeraj
<CrazyLemon> pa mitigation
<msev-> a v atomu/vscodeu pa to lahko searchaš python docs? (npr. iz pypi-ja oz kukrkol)?
<zdobbie> why not grep
<metalcamp> !g atom pydocs
<Pepelka> pydoc - Atom https://atom.io/packages/search?utf8=%E2%9C%93&q=keyword:pydoc
<metalcamp> msev-, prvi zadetek
<msev-> mja
<metalcamp> msev-, mja kaj? premalo informativno? :D
<msev-> ne sam vedu sm da to atom že dela :D
<msev-> sam hotu sm imformacije from the field :D
<msev-> !g how to install atom packages
<Pepelka> Atom Packages - Atom Flight Manual http://flight-manual.atom.io/using-atom/sections/atom-packages/
<metalcamp> msev-, uzdaj se u se i u svoje kljuse ali kako že srbi pravijo
<dz0ny> apm install live-doc-viewer
<dz0ny> #fromthefiled
<msev-> metalcamp, indeed :)
<dz0ny> .yt rapture droptek
<jabuk> Droptek - Rupture [Monstercat Release] https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jWBP05rL36U
<msev-> dz0ny, r u battlescar'd ?
<dz0ny> from wild sex?
<dz0ny> you bet I Am
<msev-> like a boss ^^
<msev-> tale vscode bom dol vrgu pa sam tega atoma uporabljal, več ma packageov bolj ga lahko napimpaš:D
<msev-> dobra zadeva
<msev-> a je možn da google ta voice recognition api čist zapre?
<msev-> da bojo sam oni lahko uporabljal?
<msev-> k pol je mycroft screwed :)
<CrazyLemon> ne ni možno
<CrazyLemon> možno pa je da bo postal plačljiv
<msev-> :( sux
<CrazyLemon> https://www.engadget.com/2016/09/13/russian-hackers-olympic-health-data/
<Pepelka> Russian hackers leak health data from Olympic athletes
<Pepelka> »A Russian hacker group known as "Fancy Bears" has accessed and leaked medical files from some of the most popular Olympic athletes, the World Anti-Doping Agency...«
<msev-> če invokam search z ctrl+f kko pol poklopm ta search
<msev-> aha z esc
<msev-> sj piše
<msev-> čeprov sm vmes že vprašal na atom irc chanu
<msev-> mm ta atom mi je tok všeč
<idioterna> fancy bears
<msev-> Å¡koda da so dileme z docsi na windozeu
<CrazyLemon> stop pretending that you actually read them docs
<msev-> ma če bi bli tkole na konici prstov pol bi clo lah bral
<msev-> :D
<msev-> da bi mi vse automagically posearchal :D
<CrazyLemon> seveda
<CrazyLemon> pa automagically vse naredi namest tebe
<msev-> https://atom.io/packages/irc
<Pepelka> irc
<Pepelka> »IRC client for Atom.io.«
#ubuntu-si 2016-09-14
<jabuk> M 1.8 > 34.km JV od KARLOVCA (HRVAÅ KA) @14/09/2016 02:58:03  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.37+N,+15.96+E
<upd_> .napoved
<jabuk> Ponoči in zjutraj bo pretežno jasno. Zjutraj bo ponekod po nižinah megla. Najnižje jutranje temperature bodo od 9 do 15, ob morju okoli 18 stopinj C.
<jabuk> Jutri bo sončno, sredi dneva in popoldne bodo posamezne plohe ali nevihte. Najvišje dnevne temperature bodo od 25 do 30 stopinj C.
<idioterna> megla zjutri ftw
<upd_> greš kolesarit
<upd_> ?
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> mogoce bi su pa kr zdele
<idioterna> pa mal dlje kokr sm mislu
<idioterna> hm ne napacne gume mam za na krim
<idioterna> ma nc bom su kr cez 3 urce lepo tle na jance pa fotku dol smetano v ljubljani
<upd_> heh ql
<idioterna> ajde, grem zadremat
<idioterna> lahko noc
<Krutec> noc
<Krutec> blah megla, dislike
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/ljubljana-v-megli-z-javora.jpg
<idioterna> top je :)
<idioterna> al pa https://bou.si/pic/cmon-ljubljana-i-know-youre-there.jpg
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/krim-nad-meglo.jpg
<idioterna> ajde
<Krutec> XD
<Krutec> ajd jure, lepo spi
<zdobbie> https://i.imgur.com/eX2sHh7.gif
<speed-> guten morgen
<zdobersek> #ubuntu-at bitte
<speed-> nein!
<speed-> to sta 2 stvari keri vem haha
<speed-> guten morgen pa upam da vsi pridejo zjutraj, ker popoldne vec nevem pozdravit :p
<zdobersek> guten tag
<speed-> ja ja samo nekak drugace tu pravijo
<speed-> kar se nisem zastopo :D
<matjaz> čaki, a pa so poj sodelavci uvidevni pa angleško govorijo, al se po nemško zraven tebe pogovarjajo?
<matjaz> :)
<speed-> prekmurscina je primarni jezik tule
<speed-> za naso mizo :D
<matjaz> dang, to je huje :D
<speed-> 3 prekmurci 1 stajerec pa 1 nemec
<speed-> revez nemec
<speed-> :D
<speed-> ostalo pa ja angleski vecinoma
<speed-> tudi prica vsak 3-4. tak da
<speed-> ni panike!
<slax0r> guten abend :P
<slax0r> dz0ny: malo promotam gobu ^^
<Guest60206> jutro
<dz0ny> slax0r: heh good, more bugs to fix :)
<dz0ny> upam da nima kdo win10 :)
<slax0r> ne ne, je kar linux guy :)
<slax0r> vim guy as well
<yang> narocen pri zdravniku cez 15 min  pa vidim da sta 2 pred mano in sestra pravi "ste vi narocen..."
<napsy> mhm
<yang> ena gospa b cakalnici je povedala zgodbo da so jo na klinicnem dali v TOTEN KAMRO
<zdobersek> ?
<yang> da so jo dali v neko sobp ob 0830 pa pol so jo odpeljali en stuk visje ob 1130 pa pravi kako je 1130 ce je pa tema? pa pravjo ah ne gospa ura je 2330
<matjaz> wat
<yang> gospa je mal v letih pa je zgleda zaspala v uni sobi
<yang> pac mela je neko slabo izkusnjo tam
<matjaz> in zakaj je blo treba to tuki napisat? :D
<matjaz> [13:37:66] <zdobbie> this fucking channel
<matjaz> ^^
<yang> ne morem vsega kar mi je povedala napisat
<yang> pravi da ni bila zadovoljna s tretmajem tam
<zdobersek> a ti kle ta report live-ircas?
<CrazyLemon> no pa je čeferinu uspelo
<napsy> wohoo
<napsy> pa nam je ratal!
<CrazyLemon> kaj vam je ratal? da joan/jeffrey govorita in sta holograma?
<napsy> ne, da je nas na celu uefe
<CrazyLemon> nam ni nič ratal..njemu je
<napsy> eh motis se
<CrazyLemon> on bo dobu sh1tload $4
<napsy> zdj je nas not
<CrazyLemon> $$*
<napsy> vidis ka enemu majhnemu narodu rata
<napsy> na celu uefa
<zdobersek> sam $4 ga cjo placat?
<CrazyLemon> per minute!
<zdobersek> ne vem, zakaj narod tko nori
<zdobersek> (01:45:23 AM) matjaz: [13:37:66] <zdobbie> this fucking channel
<zdobersek> exactly ^
<Matthai> hoj, sem našel program za p7m podpisane PDF datoteke odpirat: https://www.firma.infocert.it/prodotti/dike6.php
<Pepelka> Software - Firma Digitale e Marche Temporali - InfoCert
<Pepelka> »Firma Digitale e Marche Temporali InfoCert, per attestare autenticità, integrità e valore legale dei documenti digitali«
<dz0ny> funny name
<zdobersek> which one?
<slax0r> urs
<zdobersek> zomg u cunts
<dz0ny> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Cr_LoZvWYAAbiSo.jpg
<CrazyLemon> https://www.engadget.com/2016/09/14/uber-pittsburgh-self-driving-cars-experience/
<Pepelka> I drove around Pittsburgh in a self-driving Uber
<Pepelka> »What's surprising about riding in Uber's autonomous cars is how boring it can be -- and that's a good thing.«
<msev-> haha yang je celo zgodbo napisal
 * msev- goes to pick up popcorn
<msev-> me prov zanima a bo srečn konec :D
<msev-> pismo kok je sexy ta atom editor :D
<msev-> a obstaja kšn atom-package da searchas po celmu tree-ju k ga maš importanga?
<msev-> a je možn da je fuzzy finder?
<msev-> o ja fajn
<msev-> že not je
<msev-> zj mi je še bolš ta atom ratal
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> https://paste.sh/CpsLMa32#UZ3TbysH3KWwJLpFn3GWqJXH      lol?
<Pepelka> paste.sh · encrypted pastebin
<CrazyLemon> a tale tracker hotu poindexat moj skript?
<zdobersek> get rekt?
<zdobersek> Just Unity Things (tm)
<CrazyLemon> dpkg -l tracker :)
<msev-> CrazyLemon, zakaj mi zabrejka atom če hočm kšn ful velk log file prebrat v njem
<CrazyLemon> msev- zato ker je ful velk log
<matjaz> ne, zato ker je Atom crap
<matjaz> Sublime Text jih z lahkoto odpira
<msev-> k notepad++ lepo odpre
<CrazyLemon> nonsense
<CrazyLemon> notepad++ ?!?
<msev-> na windozeu
<msev-> oz notepadqq
<msev-> na linuxu
<slax0r> atom suxa za velike fajle
<slax0r> back in the day, je bil sam do max 2MB file
<slax0r> atom nasploh suxa
<slax0r> tako kot notepad++
<slax0r> in sublime
<slax0r> be a man, use vim
<CrazyLemon> vime*
<zdobersek> BE A MAN
<speed-> lol
<zdobersek> .yt russel peters be a man
<jabuk> russell peters: be a man https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-qtrAMK7_Qk
<speed-> jebes vim
<speed-> :D
<CrazyLemon> ^
<speed-> mi tule nucamo intellij
<speed-> pa je so fucking good :D
<CrazyLemon> lol
<msev-> notepad++ je silky smooth za big fajle
<msev-> atom je slow as a poke
<msev-> sublime nevem sam nima tok the extensionov k atom
<msev-> tko da nam switchov na to
<matjaz> glej ga, spet neki na pamet govori
<matjaz> vse kar rabiš ma
<msev-> ja mimimap je fajn potem fajn je k lepo zgleda
<CrazyLemon> ne nima! a maš docse?!?! a maš fuzzy finder?!? a maš tist k ti sam napiše vso kodo!?! nima!
<msev-> a to ja :D
<msev-> fuzzy finder mi je zle npr najdu problem
<msev-> k sm neki pozabu preimenovat
<msev-> :D
<matjaz> to je povsod
<matjaz> Å¡e v fakin bashu
<matjaz> :D
<msev-> ok bom si naložil se sublime :D
<msev-> sam zj mi je trenutno najbl ušeč atom za majhne fajle :D
<msev-> bom mel notepad++ oz qq za velike :D
<CrazyLemon> https://www.sublimetext.com/buy?v=3
<Pepelka> Sublime Text - Buy
<CrazyLemon> ahem
<CrazyLemon> enough said
<msev-> :D
<msev-> cat bit my toungue
<matjaz> but it's free!
<CrazyLemon> matjaz for evaluation only!
<msev-> haha
<msev-> sj vem no
<msev-> sj pomoje ga še mam inštaliranga k sm ga enkrat mal probov uporabljat
<CrazyLemon> if you continue to use it after your evaluation you're breaking the law!
<msev-> aja mam ga ubistvu že inštaliranga
<matjaz> There is currently no enforced time limit for the evaluation.
<matjaz> !!
<msev-> tale tree view je bl grd k v atomu
<msev-> a predlagaš kšno temo
<msev-> potem kko invokam fuzzy search :D
<matjaz> predawn
<slax0r> padawan
<slax0r> wut?!
<msev-> a to lah iz editorja
<dz0ny> preda se
<msev-> direkt vn nalagam pol not?
<msev-> tko k v atomu
<slax0r> speed-: ni intellij samo autocomplete shenanigan?
<speed-> slax0r ne
<speed-> svasta mas
<speed-> jaz to komaj nucam par tednov
<speed-> tak da se niti nevem samo koliko fint so mi ze pokazali adijo pamet :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: "a maš tist k ti sam napiše vso kodo!?! nima!" za to ma tebe
<slax0r> fuzzy finder, kek
<slax0r> who needs this?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny naah.. nism js tist k piše naloge..js dam sam hinte
<CrazyLemon> (verjetno tudi zato ker ne znam sam rešit nalog)
<slax0r> speed-: pa to samo na javi dela, bruh :P
<CrazyLemon> :D
<speed-> slax0r ne
<speed-> dela na vsem ka hoces
<speed-> :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ko si že kle... mam en skript k preverja če je wm_state v fullscreen in potem disejbla windows tipko
<CrazyLemon> ampak mi ne dela ob startupu
<CrazyLemon> čeprav se X že postavi
<CrazyLemon> https://paste.sh/nAdmlHYA#aKJybKCnIxN8sni4uhEaRX5M
<Pepelka> paste.sh · encrypted pastebin
<slax0r> speed-: jeba je ko si na vim navajen :)
<CrazyLemon> če normalno zalaufam skript iz terminala pa dela kot mora
<slax0r> je vse drugo suboptimalno :)
<speed-> ti si suboptimalen :D
<slax0r> so me probali namocit v sublime, FUZZY FIND, ZOMG SO KEWL!, ctrl+r, what-fuck-not
<slax0r> meh
<slax0r> vse sprobal
<slax0r> tudi v vimu
<slax0r> samo kaj ko je :b partialname<tab><return> hitreje
<slax0r> :)
<slax0r> pa se na vsakem serveru ga mam, ce rabim :P
<msev-> slax0r, je 133t
<slax0r> aja, pa se miske ne rabim \o/
<speed-> pa monitor na 16barv je tudi dosti :D
<yang> co na vrsto sem prsu
<slax0r> normalno ja, samo mam 256 color xterm :P
<yang> prakticno on time
<yang> en stari je rekel da caka, pa je zeno caku k je bla v ordinaciji
<msev-> pa Å¡e tiling WM ma
<msev-> da je extra leet
<slax0r> https://db.tt/kNYCWErH
<msev-> yang, a so te pozdravl
<Pepelka> Dropbox - SS-2016-09-14-13-26-52.png
<slax0r> mam ja, samo ne zato da bi bil leet, ampak zato ker je enostavno najbolj ucinkovit
<msev-> slax0r, kje je shiny kle
<msev-> u need more shiny in your life
<slax0r> I've got your mom for that
<slax0r> *shots fired*
<matjaz> .yt bang bang nancy
<jabuk> Nancy Sinatra Bang Bang https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T5Xl0Qry-hA
<matjaz> ^^
<zdobersek> BANGARANG
<matjaz> SKRILLAAAAAAAAA!
<zdobersek> .yt skrillex shark attack
<jabuk> Skrillex - Shark Attack https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B36x7nkafEk
<yang> .yt sheer heart attack
<jabuk> 【HD】ジョジョ: Jotaro vs. Sheer Heart Attack! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NNJ-Q9rJ4xE
<matjaz> Aug '16    489.73 GiB |   11.76 TiB |   12.24 TiB |   39.26 Mbit/s
<matjaz>        Sep '16    309.58 GiB |    5.82 TiB |    6.12 TiB |   44.88 Mbit/s
<matjaz> smo pa na polovici meseca, jest pa točno pol prometa prejšnjega meseca
<matjaz> :D
<speed-> slax0r, nisi resen :)
<speed-> se dobro da nisi na vi :p
<msev-> haha slax0r :D
<slax0r> speed-: zakaj? :)
<speed-> ja da mas vsaj barve
<slax0r> kaj pa mi nek IDE nudi kar mi en advanced editor ne? :)
<speed-> ej pa glej
<speed-> delaj v cem ti pase
<speed-> to itak ves :)
<zdobersek> jst delam na racunalniku
<matjaz> a je udoben?
<slax0r> speed-: itak :)
<slax0r> speed-: samo mam dejansko probleme, ko pisem kaj v kakem non-vim editorju, da skacem po <esc>, se probam pomikat z hjkl itd
<speed-> :D
<yang> 310 GB kakasnih podatkov ?
<zdobersek> pr0n
<zdobersek> what else?
<napsy> that's a lot of HD pr0n
<zdobersek> leave the man be!
<napsy> https://www.reddit.com/r/NoFap/
<Pepelka> Get a new grip on life.
<Pepelka> »We host challenges in which participants ("Fapstronauts") abstain from pornography and masturbation for a period of time. Whether your goal is...«
<msev-> 2016-09-14 13:22:07,726 - slo_vreme__init__ - ERROR - Error: [Errno 2] No such file or directory
<msev-> dons spet hackam mal ta mycroft
<msev-> sm že mislu da mi bo ratal sam ne:D
<msev-> pa je ta fajl...nevem kaj ga mede
<msev-> ampak dobr sms pa lokalne novice pa kontrola esp-jev mi delajo :)
<msev-> neki mi je pa le ratal
<msev-> a v Atomu loh side-by-side diff nardiš, za lokalne datoteke
<msev-> ?
<CrazyLemon> side by side je useless
<CrazyLemon> a če imaš 1000 vrstic boš side by side gledal?
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: A Promising New eBook Reader for Linux Appears  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/aabCSznTN7g/simple-gtk-ebook-viewer-app-linux
<matjaz> yall are a bunch of pervs!
<zdobersek> dude
<zdobersek> ur the guy with a 310GB porn stash
<zdobersek> ubuntulog: amirite ?
<matjaz> no pron!
<slax0r> disabled pron?
<msev-> idioterna sm slišal da si bil ti učasih pek linux cd-jev :D
<msev-> da si širil naokol to našo dobro vero :D
<idioterna> ja
<yang> ja iditerna je pek
<idioterna> mam narjeno verbatim pekarsko solo
<yang> haha
<msev-> :D
<zdobersek> zej pa pece diske na kolesu
<msev-> lepo :)
<idioterna> joj ja
<idioterna> kaj nej nardim
<idioterna> vilca ne zdrzi vecjih rotorjev
<idioterna> jah, sej vem, no
<idioterna> shujsat morm!
<idioterna> k bom pod 80 kil ne bom vec zvijal rotorjev
<msev-> https://atom.io/packages/split-diff kko togglam tist cmdline od atoma da loh pol diff zaštartam?
<Pepelka> split-diff
<Pepelka> »A split pane diff tool.«
<msev-> aha mi je že ratal z desnim klikom
<msev-> čeprov se mi zdi da se da tut neke ukaze pisat zgoraj v unmu dropdownu k je za fuzzy search
<msev-> ja nč vse prov zgleda v diffu :D
<napsy> pozna kto atom extension da ti sprot isce kot vim?
<msev-> https://github.com/atom/vim-mode
<Pepelka> GitHub - atom/vim-mode: Next generation vim support for atom
<Pepelka> »vim-mode - Next generation vim support for atom«
<napsy> ni enako obnasanje
<msev-> https://atom.io/packages/vim-mode-plus
<Pepelka> vim-mode-plus
<msev-> ka pa to
<Pepelka> »vim-mode improved«
<napsy> to mam zdj
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] mpeter3: Network Manager - VPN tunel  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/6527/network-manager-vpn-tunel
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Space Shooter ‘Everspace’ To Launch on Linux Later This Month  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/na5r8QzCBdM/space-shooter-everspace-linux-release
<slax0r> napsy: "sprot isce kot vim"?
<CrazyLemon> idioterna men se zdi da rabiš novo kolo
<slax0r> js ga mam \o/
<zdobersek> js ga nimam /o\
<slax0r> https://goo.gl/wGd6fy
<zdobersek> lepa lampa
<slax0r> inorite? :D
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: a za bajsije
<napsy> najs
<napsy> kera se vam drugace zdi kul trgovina za bicikle v lj?
<napsy> ka menite o cult?
<napsy> vi ko ste bol profiji :D
<slax0r> tista ki ima najvec bajkov na displeju? :P
<napsy> pol je hervis top
<idioterna> ne vem js se nism nikol sekiru za stacune
<slax0r> kaj pa js vem, a sem bajker? :)
<idioterna> ce sm vidu dobr bajk sm ga kupu, ce sm ga rabu
<slax0r> km ki jih js naredim v mescu dni jih idioterna v pol ure verjetno ^^
<idioterna> v pol ure nardim 15 km
<idioterna> visemanje.
<napsy> <-- 10 km v 50 minutah
<idioterna> js v 30 minutah nardim 10km, ampak pol v naslednjih 15 minutah nardim se 12km :)
<slax0r> idioterna: potem bo skoraj drzalo ^^
<idioterna> js okol 1200 na mesec nardim
<idioterna> zdej ze kr konsistentno
<slax0r> daj *4, pa dobis koliko jih jaz z avtom
<idioterna> kaj se pa tolk fijakas okol
<slax0r> work
<idioterna> aja si avtoprevoznik
<msev-> Idioterna a ti redno pregledujejo druzinske bisere :)
<idioterna> msev-: ne
<idioterna> zakaj?
<slax0r> idioterna: ne, samo delam v avstriji in zivim v sloveniji
<msev-> Ja a ni pr kolesarjih vecja moznost za ksne bolezni tm. A je to sam urbani mit
<zdobersek> Lance Armstrong je enojajcnik
<zdobersek> pol lajfa na EPO prpopan
<zdobersek> pa ma 5 frocov
<zdobersek> hujs k idioterna
<idioterna> slax0r: preseli se
<idioterna> slax0r: al ti ne placajo zadost da bi mel garsonjero v grazu al kjerkoli delas
<slax0r> placajo dovolj za bajto, selitev je pa tudi v planu ja ;)
<speed-> evo slax0r to to
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i4Zd4DSu3qc
<Pepelka> Rendez-Vous - Shopping in Graz ¹⁹⁸⁷ - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Shopping in Graz skupine Rendez-Vous. © 1988 Jugoton glasba: D. Novkovic besedilo: D. Novkovic, M. Čekeliš«
<msev-> Bravo
<speed-> eno garazo se zrihtaj pa neki party house
<speed-> :))
<idioterna> slax0r: kul, upam da bos kmalu
<idioterna> k cijazit se z avtom vsak dan je kr utrujajoce
<speed-> pa ni tak hudo
<idioterna> ubistvu mas vec moznosti za raka na prostati ce se dve uri na dan vozis z avtom
<idioterna> kot ce se z biciklom vozis 4 ure na dan
<speed-> samo nakoncu je skoda casa :)
<zdobersek> why not both?
<idioterna> na biciklu itak ne sedis
<yang> idioterna: cudn pol da ima tok kolesarjev raka na jajcih
<idioterna> sej ga nimajo
<yang> majo majo
<idioterna> nimajo
<CrazyLemon> kako ga nimajo..neil ga je mel..torej ga majo vsi
<zdobersek> yeah, we're gonna need a source
<zdobersek> neil?
<idioterna> neil armstrong.
<zdobersek> a je su s biciklom na luno?
<idioterna> the apollo guy
<idioterna> ja
<msev-> Ej kva pa pozim terna
<CrazyLemon> a je bil neil?
<msev-> A tut kolesars
<CrazyLemon> kaj je bil tist no
<CrazyLemon> dopingiranc
<idioterna> msev-: https://bou.si/pic/winter-gear.jpg
<yang> idioterna: kje mas uno zimski ninja sliko ?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: joe
<idioterna> yang: way ahead of you
<CrazyLemon> lance!
<CrazyLemon> slax0r to ni ktm!
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: ni ne :P
<slax0r> idioterna: oh ja, se kako utrujajoce, sploh ko si sam
<speed-> slax0r pridi k nam
<idioterna> slax0r: no js ti prvoscm da najdes awesome bajto
<idioterna> al pa zgradis al karkol ti sede
<speed-> mi se zabavamo ze od jutra :D
<yang> slax0r: kok mas voznje v eno smer ?
<msev-> A to nc ne pades?
<slax0r> speed-: java? javascript? typescript? how bout no :(
<zdobersek> speed-: the children's table?
<idioterna> msev-: valda pades
<msev-> Pozim j drsi
<idioterna> sam sej je sneg, je mehko!
<slax0r> yang: ~1hr 15min
<idioterna> msev-: za led mam une gume
<idioterna> k majo not volframove spice
<speed-> slax0r, pa ka nej ti je tak dalec vseeno v cem delas? :)
<idioterna> in kr dobr delajo
<yang> slax0r: aha, to pa je kr precej ja, tolk jst rabim iz LJ do celovca ce sem hiter...
<msev-> A na ledu pol bol drzi k na snegu? Z unimi posebnimi gumami
<idioterna> js v uri pa 15 minut pridem do vznozja krvavca ce sm hitr
<idioterna> msev-: ja
<idioterna> msev-: na snegu nc kej ekstra ne drzijo une gume
<msev-> Pol me loh obisces kj terna
<idioterna> na snegu te drzijo k jih mam tut za po makadamu
<msev-> Mi prids pomagat pri pythonu
<msev-> Haha
<yang> pozabu sem rect za belo plombo za filmski nasmeh, zdej pa zgleda kt un jaws iz 007 :/
<slax0r> speed-: nope, pa glede na zgodbice od sasota, kak je delal do treh vjutro pa ne vem kaj se vse, no thanks :)
<speed-> slax0r eh
<speed-> ce so slabi bili
<slax0r> jaz delam do 4ih, 5ih, pa poberem sila in kopita in grem :)
<speed-> 1x smo do 8 zdaj bili
<speed-> v malo vec kak 3 tednih
<idioterna> msev-: kje pa si
<speed-> ker so v petek prisli gledat kaj smo naredili pa v cetrtek se nismo glih meli kaj dosti za pokazati samo smo zrihtali :)
<idioterna> msev-: tkole zgleda drugac
<CrazyLemon> tako se začne..najprej 1x v 3 tednih..nato 3x v enem tednu!
<speed-> nah
<msev-> Kranj idioterna
<idioterna> msev-: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0gQAxpP8V_g
<Pepelka> Winter Javor - YouTube
<Pepelka> »https://app.strava.com/activities/251900086«
<idioterna> v kranj grem itak vsak teden
<msev-> Pozim je se leps k polet
<msev-> A gres tut na ksn prelaz pozim
<idioterna> sm su cez pavlica enkrat ja
<msev-> Npr nevem cez predil al pa vrsic. Al pa gor do planine jezerca na krvavcu
<idioterna> sam sm hodu
<idioterna> ne na krvavc bi rabu pa une ta siroke gume
<idioterna> k ni tok trd sneg
<msev-> A je sploh mozn it pozim
<idioterna> ja sure
<idioterna> mislm
<idioterna> s tapravim bajkom komot
<msev-> Ka pa downhill en sosolc moj je mel en 4keur kolo za v bajk parke
<idioterna> http://ken-cdn.com/sites/default/files/imagecache/superphoto/13104173.jpg
<idioterna> s takmule
<CrazyLemon> http://www.24ur.com/novice/znanost-in-tehnologija/18-letnica-tozi-svoje-starse-ker-ne-umaknejo-njenih-fotografij-s-facebooka.html
<Pepelka> 24ur.com - 18-letnica toži svoje starše, ker ne umaknejo njenih fotografij s Facebooka
<Pepelka> »Nekoliko neobičajna pravda se bo jeseni odvijala na Dunaju. 18-letna Avstrijka namreč toži svoje starše, ker nočejo umakniti njenih fotografij, ki so jih objavili na svojem Facebook profilu. Tožnica je prepričana, da so ji starši s fotografijami povzročili veliko škodo, medtem ko so starši prepričani, da imajo vso pravico do objave.«
<CrazyLemon> avstrija!
<idioterna> stupid austrians, hh
<idioterna> kaj zdej yang, a naus nc reku kok so zmesani
<idioterna> to se loh sam u avstriji zgodi
<yang> ja sam pred tem se je ze 10x v ameriki
<msev-> Sm mislu da bo yang pro glede te zgodbe
<yang> no da vidm
<msev-> Ker pac gre za varovanje podatkov
<idioterna> yang: kako pa to ves?
<msev-> Snowden style
<msev-> Wau kasne gume dobr da jih to lah vrtis
<yang> idioterna: ti iz prve roke povem, da imam dodano americanko na FBju, k objavlja tedensko fotke svojih otrok odkar sta rojena...
<idioterna> kokrat sta jo pa ze tozla?
<yang> taki otroci ne bodo imeli nobene zasebnosti ko bodo odrasli
<idioterna> msev-: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y2A3Y8K0ZiM
<yang> ja ne moreta jo tozit ce sta stara 6 let
<Pepelka> Commute #3160 - YouTube
<Pepelka> »http://app.strava.com/activities/42320805«
<idioterna> msev-: tko sm se vozu u sluzbo vcasih
<idioterna> s specjalko po mestu kr gre, k une ozke gume brez problema do asfalta zarezejo
<msev-> A si vse ceste po SLO ze prevozu?
<msev-> Zakaj pa npr z druzino ne greste s kolesi z vlakom v Avstrijo npr pa se tm mal vozte :)
<msev-> Al pa ksne take fore
<speed-> ne v avstrijo z kolesom tam so bregi!
<msev-> Da si mal range povecas
<speed-> na madzarsko
<speed-> ko je vec ali manj ravno :D
<msev-> Okol Balatona
<idioterna> msev-: hm?
<idioterna> msev-: a tkole misls: https://bou.si/pic/rapha-stumf-z-roza-crto.jpg
<idioterna> o lej tole sm pa u kranu sliku
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/commercial-satellite.jpg
<msev-> Jp...Ja nevem men je npr Avstrija top da je mal drgac. Krimml slapovi, Maltatal, Grossglockner etc
<yang> Ali pozna kdo nekega Damir ali Damjana iz Prekmurja, ki se je ze v 90ih bavil z linuxi in windowsi ?
<yang> mora biti kake 40 star
<msev-> Yang a bos vse staroste linuxa skupaj nabral
<zdobersek> I'm here, waiting.
<msev-> A ce si image nardim 16gb sd carda k jo mam notr v orange piju jo lahko kj zmanjsam da ni 16gb ampak npr. 8gb, k zj mam sele 25% al kol zaseden
<msev-> Zdobbie bo glavni govorec
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qeFKO3Fsdzw
<Pepelka> FEUERWEHR (REMI GAILLARD) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »My new video is on fire. Subscribe for more: http://bit.ly/ouiremi Like on Facebook: http://bit.ly/remilike Follow on Twitter: http://bit.ly/remitweet More R...«
<yang> http://www.mladina.si/59130/01-07-2002-9__festival_linux/?utm_source=dnevnik%2F01-07-2002-9__festival_linux%2F&utm_medium=web&utm_campaign=oldLink
<Pepelka> 9. festival Linux | MLADINA.si
<Pepelka> »Društvo uporabnikov Linuxa Slovenije - LUGOS in Dijaški dom Tabor, Ljubljana bosta v soboto, 06.07.2002, organizirala že 9. festival Linuxa.«
<yang> Kle je predaval, mislim da je Damir Horvat
<yang> Pa Jure je tut predaval
<CrazyLemon> jure who
<yang> Jure the bakery
<CrazyLemon> no such bakery
<yang> https://twitter.com/SpletnaMladina/status/775952318386745344/photo/1?ref_src=twsrc^tfw
<idioterna> msev-: loh ja, fsck pa resize2fs pozenes
<idioterna> ampak tega ne delas na zbootanem sistemu
<idioterna> z racunalnikom k ma card reader recimo
<slax0r> aja, idioterna tnx :)
<idioterna> slax0r: dej se yanga preprici da je bols da gre za minimalca delat v avstrijo kokr da tle gnije
<idioterna> k bo mel tam vec sans dobit boljsi job
<slax0r> yang: ^
<slax0r> minimalec na IT kolektivni pogodbi je ~1800 bruto ce se ne motim
<slax0r> to ti je cca 1400 izplacila
<zdobersek> prokleti sindikati
<slax0r> https://www.wko.at/Content.Node/branchen/oe/sparte_iuc/Unternehmensberatung-und-Informationstechnologie/IT_Dienstleistung/IT_KV/KV-Text-2016_2.pdf
<yang> ja vem slax0r saj sva ze debatirala
<yang> 1350-1400 neto je
<slax0r> po max 3 letih mas 2300, po naslednjih 4 2700
<yang> za IT branzo
<yang> ampak tud v McDonaldsu je 1300 neto minimalc
<yang> v Avstriji
<slax0r> ja, zato ker nizji bruto je zelo slabo oz. brez davka
<yang> Mi je povedu kolega k dela tm
<speed-> je tak minimalno?
<slax0r> pa das se not za olajsavo za voznjo na delo, pa mas ze 1500
<yang> pa snazilka ki je registrirana za pucanje v IT podjetju ma tudi 1300 neto minimalca
<yang> ker gre na branzo
<slax0r> speed-: odvisno od zadolzitev
<slax0r> sfotware development je ST1
<speed-> pa to sem jaz
<slax0r> minimalka 2200
<slax0r> za prvo leto
<slax0r> potem 2300
<speed-> pa so mi dali 2600 takoj :D
<slax0r> cez 2-3 leta 2800
<slax0r> cez dodatne 4 3150
<yang> ka jto bruto ali neto
<speed-> bruto
<slax0r> bruto
<speed-> mene je samo vprasal na razgovoru koliko hocem
<speed-> pa sem pravo naj on pove koliko da
<slax0r> sicer nekatere sysadmine tudi uvrstijo v ST1
<slax0r> vse je odvisno od joba
<zdobersek> speed-: wrong tactic
<speed-> jah pa cakaj lol
<slax0r> pa seveda, to so vse minimalke
<speed-> se bomo pogajali
<speed-> samo jaz se nisem triala dal skos :D
<slax0r> par 100eur lahko komot pricakujes cez minimalko ce si dober
<speed-> treba pocasi
<slax0r> in ce vidijo da si dober
<slax0r> in da mas jajca it do sefa
<slax0r> :)
<speed-> meni je to za zacetek cistak super
<yang> Ta moj sosolec montira garazna vrata ima 1500 neto + nadure , dobi 1800-2000
<slax0r> IT je itak zelo podplacan
<yang> res pa da dostikrat dela 6 dni na teden, zaradi nadur
<slax0r> to je jasno
<yang> samo pravi da tam nadure so se vec placane kot redne ure
<slax0r> moras si izborit visjo placo
<slax0r> jap
<speed-> ja saj si bom
<slax0r> 1.5x faktor za izplacilo
<slax0r> vikend celo 2x faktor
<speed-> ko sem cul koliko majo tu nasi na backendu
<slax0r> isto za koriscenje
<speed-> prvo sem mislo fah koliko so mi dali
<speed-> te pa sem zvedo koliko majo oni pa sem skoraj malo uzaljeni :D
<yang> 1350 neto za IT delo je slaba avstrijska placa, to je placa za nekvalificirano delo
<slax0r> yang: a v sloveniji pa je kaj boljse?
<yang> oz najmanjsi mozni neto
<slax0r> koliko ITjevcev zacne z minimalko?
<yang> pa potem se tista dvojna obdavcitev ali kaj, ko te lahko usekajo
<slax0r> speed-: jaz mam trenutno neto malo vec kot ti bruto, pa se to ni placa kaksna bi morala bit za software deva...
<slax0r> samo za trenutno delo ki ga delam, debuganje fucking shopov, je ze preplacano :D
<slax0r> yang: ni dvojna obdavcitev
<slax0r> v sloveniji doplacas koliko si v avstriji premalo
<slax0r> ampak ti upostevajo kilometrino
<slax0r> dnevno malico
<slax0r> olajsava za nadure
<slax0r> itd.
<slax0r> kar ti letno komot nanese par tisocakov olajsave
<idioterna> men se zdi da ma on predvsem potrebo po jamranju kako je tezko zivljenje
<yang> ja glej ce zivis blizu meje, se definitivno splaca v avstriji delati
<yang> folk se vozi iz velenja v ljubljano na delo
<speed-> slax0r to je preci kul
<speed-> samo tu sem komaj 4. teden :D
<slax0r> yang: grow a pair ^^
<zdobersek>  ob sobotah pa protestirat
<speed-> tak da nimam kaj za povedat
<speed-> bom pa hitro glasen
<slax0r> speed-: jaz pa 4. leto :D
<speed-> jako jako hitro:D
<zdobersek> pa zbirat podpise
<slax0r> speed-: saj moras bit
<idioterna> v sloveniji vsi zivimo blizu meje
<yang> s tem da jim plaajo nevem karto za vlak, in ce hodijo z avtom jih pride veliko drazje
<slax0r> kot pravim, IT branza je precej podplacana
<zdobersek> v Sloveniji moras pazit
<speed-> precej kul mi je za 1s
<speed-> 1x*
<speed-> delam ziher pol manj kak sem prej doma
<yang> speed-: a se ti tudi vozis preko ?
<speed-> ja
<zdobersek> sam obrnes se naokol, pa si ze ujet v ziletka zico
<yang> od kod pa si doma ?
<speed-> beltinci
<zdobersek> te pa gucaj po beltinsko
<yang> pa dobro to vam je idealna opcija tam
<speed-> ni glih
<slax0r> jezos kristos
<slax0r> nesces toga
<slax0r> :P
<speed-> mb je bolsi
<speed-> :D
<speed-> zdobersek ja te pa bos me prevajal
<speed-> pa bom uzaljeni
<yang> idioterna: jst nobenga ne poznam da bi se dnevno vozil iz ljubljane v avstrijo delat
<speed-> eh cik pavza te pa mo valda sli pomali :)
<speed-> ajd
<slax0r> yang: klagenfurt ljubljana, 85km
<yang> tko da nismo glih vsi ob avstrijski meji
<slax0r> cry me a fucking river...
<zdobersek> "no, se premor za kajenje cigarete, potem pa bomo vendar sli"
<zdobersek> "adijo"
<zdobersek> vendarle*
<yang> slax0r: ja cca. 1h15m je tudi iz LJ do celovca, ampak pozimi ne bos dalec prisel, ker zaprejo ljubelj ko je veliko snega haha
<yang> sej pluzijo
<yang> ampak, se zna zgoditi da je tudi zaprt
<yang> medtem ko preko holmeca
<yang> pride B.P.
<yang> prides
<yang> tam gre po ravnem
<yang> prakticno po ravnem
<slax0r> yang: https://www.willhaben.at/iad/immobilien/mietwohnungen/kaernten/klagenfurt/kleine-studentenwohnung-kreubergl-lkh-naehe-171042693/ :)
<Pepelka> Kleine Studentenwohnung! Kreubergl/ LKH N�he!!!, 26 m², € 200,-, ( Klagenfurt) - willhaben.at
<Pepelka> »Kleine Studentenwohnung! Kreubergl/ LKH N�he!!!. W�hlen Sie aus 85.862 Angeboten. Immobilien suchen und finden auf willhaben.at.«
<idioterna> yang: verjamem
<yang> ja to je veliko boljsa opcija kot dnevna voznja iz LJ recimo
<idioterna> yang: js pa poznam enih par
<yang> verjetno ceneje kot stane bencin
<slax0r> mas 200eur najemnine
<slax0r> zatankas ziehr 300-400eur
<slax0r> + stroski za amortizacijo avta
<idioterna> yang: dva poznam k se v beljak vozita
<yang> idioterna: iz LJ vsakodnevno
<yang> ?
<slax0r> vse se da ce se hoce
<idioterna> yang: ja
<yang> wow
<yang> ne bi si mislu
<idioterna> sej mata oba volvote :)
<yang> ja ok, sam pomoje v manj kot uri ne prides ce po predpisih vozis
<yang> v tunelu ne smes vec od 50
<idioterna> ja sej ne pravim da je to pametno pocet
<yang> na avtocesti tudi ne vec od 130
<idioterna> sej so ti dal garsonjero
<idioterna> pa za vikend hodis domov
<slax0r> drugace pa, zivljenje ni nekaj dosti drazje v avstriji kot v sloveniji
<yang> slax0r: to pa vem ja
<yang> podobno je
<slax0r> dobro, ce se ga gres nazret, ali pa na kako vecerjo/kosilo, to je drazje
<yang> hrana celo cenejsa
<idioterna> ampak vseen pravis da noces delat za minimalca
<idioterna> ceprav je ful visji
<slax0r> kar se tice pa trgovin itd. je pa zelo podobno
<idioterna> zato ker noces delat za isto placo kot cistilka
<idioterna> ceprav tudi pri nas delas za isto placo kot cistilka.
<idioterna> js mislm da bi blo zate res najbols da se zmenis s slax0rjem pa speed-om pa gres enkrat na izlet pogledat kaj pocnejo
<idioterna> v onih firmah
<idioterna> pa se mal pozanimas o podrobnostih
<idioterna> pa se napila te bosta, ker sta stajerca.
<slax0r> jaz sem ja, speed- je prekmurec :P
<yang> kaj sta visdva v isti firmi gor ?
<slax0r> ne
<slax0r> poznama se od prej ko sma se v slo delala za minimalce :P
<idioterna> v istem mestu sta
<idioterna> yang: a ti si vidu
<idioterna> pegasus je "drugi najboljsi sistemc"
<idioterna> zdej mi je "prvi najboljsi sistemc" povedu
<idioterna> > pegasus je Å¡el in zdej morm poleg svojih stvari opravljat Å¡e njegove za ene 2 meseca, dokler ne najdejo zamenjave
<idioterna> > a se ne bi rajš o čem lepšem pogovarjal kot o arcturju? recimo o bombah v iraku
<speed-> stajerec mi je pravo
<speed-> hjoooooj
<slax0r> :D
<slax0r> tu san te cako :D
<yang> idioterna: pa jaz vem da je pegasus dober sistemc
<idioterna> speed-: sorry
<idioterna> speed-: se ti opravicujem sm mal zamesal
<idioterna> speed-: nism te hotu zalit
<speed-> ok naj ti bo :)
<slax0r> speed-: ge se stavimo na pivi?
<speed-> nevem
<yang> idioterna: a ni on zdaj ze gor v Heidelbergu
<speed-> s sasojon cakava gregora
<speed-> ka se nekaj dela
<idioterna> yang: je ja
<slax0r> hah :)
<speed-> midva pa glumiva ze 2 uri :)
<slax0r> jaz ze celi teden glumim
<idioterna> yang: http://arhiv.mm.gov.si/up-rs/video/SLO2030/11konferenca-Digitalna-transformacija/2016-09-12_slovenija%202030-digitalna-transformacija.mp4
<idioterna> yang: od 1:41:00 naprej poslusej
<slax0r> v git diff mam 500+ vrstic + in -
<idioterna> to je bivsi direktor od pegasusa
<slax0r> ampak vecina je od retabanja
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-3079-1: WebKitGTK+ vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-3079-1/
<speed-> pa dobro no saj vsi glumimo pocasi
<slax0r> pravih sprememb je mogoce 5
<slax0r> :D
<speed-> to je tisto
<speed-> da od dolgcasa celo nekaj delamo
<slax0r> ja
<speed-> da cas mine:)
<slax0r> WTF je to?! to nesmi tak bit
<slax0r> pa ze spremenis
<slax0r> :D
<slax0r> nic
<slax0r> picim kuci
<slax0r> ajdi
<speed-> ajde
<idioterna> srecno
<speed-> ej dalec si ti od nas?
<idioterna> refactor the shit out of that code!
<speed-> firma mislin
<slax0r> speed-: ja
<slax0r> da bi se vkup vozli definitivno
<speed-> za pivo san mislo drugace :D
<slax0r> speed-: https://goo.gl/qKmJKY
<Pepelka> Google Maps
<idioterna> morte vlak napelat
<slax0r> hehe, si hitro zgrabo :D
<slax0r> drugic, ka mam silo malo danes
<speed-> ok
<slax0r> ajde letim \o
<speed-> uh samo ti si to skoraj v centri
<speed-> to ti se pol ure ide :D
<speed-> ajd
<idioterna> jsm se enkrat s fotrom pelu v graz po eno pohistvo v ikeo
<idioterna> pa je narobe zavil
<idioterna> in sva v un tunel padla
<speed-> hjoj
<idioterna> k se vozis pol ure in prides ven cist na severu graza
<idioterna> hehe
<speed-> ni in ni konca
<speed-> 10km je dolgi
<speed-> bastardo en :)
<idioterna> pyrin neki neki
<speed-> ob strani mas napisano
<speed-> koliko km se dokonca
<idioterna> vem ja
<speed-> ce nebi tistega bilo
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Uber’s Self-driving Pickups In Pittsburgh are Powered by Ubuntu  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/xEZI3mKqQ1M/ubers-self-driving-pickups-pittsburgh-powered-ubuntu
<speed-> bi se tak valda polovici zmesalo
<idioterna> hehe
<speed-> nic gremo domov, ajd
<idioterna> srecno
<idioterna> pyhrn autoban pise
<pitastrudl> idioterna tale? https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plabutschtunnel
<Pepelka> Plabutschtunnel – Wikipedia
<idioterna> ta ja
<idioterna> do takrat nism sploh vedu zanj
<yang> jst se se nisem pelu skoz un tunel
<yang> pa sem sel ze parkrat skozi grac
<idioterna> ja sej ni prov dost za videt not no
<yang> haha
<yang> na karti sem gledal da je ful dolg ja
<yang> se daljsi kot karawankentunnel
<idioterna> k sm fotru "tle mors zavit"
<idioterna> pa je reku "eh, bom na naslednm, nam se tle guzval"
<idioterna> in pol pac
<yang> haha
<idioterna> ni blo naslednga :)
<yang> ma
<yang> jst sem se j**al z tistim 1.5 Androidom in OSM
<yang> k me je v enosmerne vozil skozi graz
<idioterna> OSM je zdej ze kr dobr
<yang> sopotnica je sor zivcnega dobila "glej na cesto, pazi, joj nesreca bo..." :)
<idioterna> ja zakaj pa ni bla ona navigator?
<idioterna> suni se je ful dobr ujela s pegasusom
<yang> ma sej ves zenske pa tehnika, ne gre skupaj
<yang> al pa jaz same take ne tehnicne poznam :)
<idioterna> ona je vozila, on je pa zemljevid na kolenih mel
<idioterna> pol sta se pa zamenjala
<yang> spomnim se da je kar zabrisala telefon v armaturo pa rekla "tole naju bo se ubilo"
<yang> pa jaz "ej ne tko z 600 eur delat"
<idioterna> mi mamo ponavad navadn zemljevid
<zdobersek> a v taki kripi sta se vozla?
<CrazyLemon> navadn zemljevid? a lahk pinch2zoom uporabiš?
<yang> zdobersek: :)
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: ce si dost mocn.
<idioterna> je pa to blo v torontu, k majo mal bl komplicirane ceste k pr ns
<yang> idioterna: query
<pitastrudl> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 25.7°C @14.09.2016 14:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 75% zahodnik 4.3 m/s (15.5 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 04:43:53, Kulminacija: 11:01:59, Sončni zahod: 17:20:04
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 12ur 36min 10s, Luna je v ščipu
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon kaj veš kje je kak dober parking v portorožu
<pitastrudl> pa da ni 5€ na uro
<pitastrudl> :D
<zdobersek> pred Luko so par mescev nazaj dost parkiral
<zdobersek> sicer tovornjake
<zdobersek> but hey
<zdobersek> just helping
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl v luciji ga maš
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl zravn marine
<CrazyLemon> tist makadam
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl https://www.google.si/maps/@45.5053682,13.6015092,419m/data=!3m1!1e3?hl=sl
<Pepelka> Google Zemljevidi
<msev-> Kasn car yang, bil ze v USA
<msev-> Js bi su une tavelke sekvoje pogledat al pa grand canyon
<idioterna> hm?
<idioterna> js nism se bil v usa
<idioterna> tut ne vem ce bi su
<msev-> Mene sam narava zanima
<msev-> Za mesta mi ni tok
<idioterna> ja ce misls legalno preckat mejo ti bodo itak pobral prstne odtise
<idioterna> k da si kriminalc
<idioterna> ce se pretihotapis je pa ok
<msev-> Al pa un punkin chunkin bi su gledat k strelajo 3 kilske buce 2km delc z ogromnimi zracnimi topovi
<msev-> Aja sj ne vsem al kaj?
<idioterna> seveda vsem
<msev-> To bi blo ce bi Trump
<msev-> Zmagal
<idioterna> to je zdej
<idioterna> ce bi trump zmagal bi pa mogu nag sedet v holding cellu tri dni
<msev-> I dont believe it terna
<CrazyLemon> why not
<msev-> Edin ce pac delas tm
<idioterna> nope
<msev-> Da rabs delovno vizo al kukrkol
<idioterna> msev-: http://www.immihelp.com/visas/usvisit.html
<Pepelka> US-VISIT: Entry and Exit System : Biometrics (fingerprints and photograph) procedures when traveling to the United States
<Pepelka> »US-VISIT: Biometrics (fingerprints and photograph) procedures when traveling to the United States«
<yang> nisem bil v ZDA
<yang> Bil sem v UK, kar je priblizno enako
<yang> tam me je immigration officer sekiral pol ure
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: How To Get Android Push Notifications on the Ubuntu Desktop  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/x0gIw2ggXBY/app-to-get-android-push-notifications-on-ubuntu-desktop
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aPI5TexgiXA
<Pepelka> The Tony Robbins Experience - Ultra Spiritual Life episode 40 - YouTube
<Pepelka> »The Tony Robbins Experience - Ultra Spiritual Life episode 40 Claim Your free download of "7 Ways to Be More Spiritual Than Your Friends" at http://AwakenWit...«
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fHUeW4pq3OI
<Pepelka> BALAO QUE FODEU MUITO - YouTube
<Pepelka> »http://www.cabecada.com«
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: How To See Android Notifications …on the Ubuntu Desktop  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/x0gIw2ggXBY/app-to-get-android-push-notifications-on-ubuntu-desktop
<CrazyLemon> question.. a frutabela je ok zajtrk? frutabela pa banana
<idioterna> kako to misls "ok"
<idioterna> moznosti, da po takem zajtrku umres, so majhne.
<CrazyLemon> ok v smislu..a bi ga dal otroku :D
<idioterna> kolk staremu?
<CrazyLemon> nism ravno preveč tist 'zajtrk' person..moj zajtrk je ponavadi par ur po tem ko se zbudim
<CrazyLemon> in glede na to da bom ravno v tem času na kolesu imam na izbiro samo frutabelo pa banano
<zdobersek> ti nisi otrok
<zdobersek> si bolj na drugi strani spektruma starosti
<CrazyLemon> if its good for teh kids its good for me
<idioterna> ja pol pa frutek
<CrazyLemon> frutek je preveč bulky za podsedežno torbico
<idioterna> oh.
<idioterna> banana pa ne?
<CrazyLemon> banana gre v žep na hrbtu
<zdobersek> frutek dej  v bidon
<CrazyLemon> s/ //
<CrazyLemon> s/  / /*
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: GNOME Weather METAR Data Fixed In New Update Rolling Out Now  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/ci-LM6BtyZg/gnome-weather-metar-data-fixed-new-update-rolling-now
<yang> Kdaj se odvija TTIP protest v LJ ?
<idioterna> mislm da je CETA
<idioterna> sam nism se prebral
<zdobbie_> why not both?
<yang> PROTEST: NE V NAÅ EM IMENU! ZAUSTAVIMO SPORAZUM CETA
<yang> ODLOČNO NASPROTUJEMO kakršnemukoli sporazumu, ki postavlja pravico korporacij do dobička nad naše pravice! Skupaj bomo pred Državnim zborom zahtevali, da naši poslanci zastopajo naše interese in zavrnejo sporazum CETA.
<yang> PRIDRUŽI SE
<yang> Pridte
<yang> v četrtek, 15. 9. 2016, ob 16.00, Prešernov trg, Ljubljana
<yang> https://www.facebook.com/events/672141502937892/
<Pepelka> Ne v našem imenu! Stop CETA!
<idioterna> a je kdo ze prebral sporazum?
<upd> a toj treba prebrat
<CrazyLemon> tl;dr
<yang> http://kpts.si/
<Pepelka> Koalicija proti tajnim sporazumom – KPTS | Smo skupina civilnodružbenih, nevladnih in političnih skupin, ki nasprotujejo tajnim trgovinskim sporazumom.
<upd> korporacijam daje pravico, da tožijo našo državo
<upd> this
<upd> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Philip_Morris_v._Uruguay
<Pepelka> Philip Morris v. Uruguay - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<upd> problem pri the sporazumih je da ni nikol samo trade deal, mi prodajamo tja oni sem, ampak so vedno vmes vrinjene neke pizdarije
<yang> Fora je, da ce se protesta udelezi 100 ljudi je premalo prepoznaven, spet si mislijo "to so eni cudai" ko jih pa pride okol miljon kot v Berlinu, pa je cisto druga zgodba, zato ce utegnete, pridite jutri
<yang> zalostno je, da se te zadeve dotikajo premalo ljudi, pa lahko bistveno vplivajo na naso kvaliteto zivljenja, ce bodo sprejeli to
<zdobbie_> a nas boste pelal v Berlin?
<yang> upd: tako kot si napisal, korporacije se lahko pozvizgajo na naso zakonodajo in ce bi mi ignorirali njihove zahteve, potem imajo pravico toziti drzavo za odskodnino
<upd> ja sj to so te zanke skrite, to naj vn zmečejo pa bodo sprejeti ti sporazumi
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon sm pol malo bolje pogooglu pa tut tist najdu ja
<pitastrudl> hvala :)
<pitastrudl> 60 centov na uro
<pitastrudl> čist prazno
<pitastrudl> zgleda da se je sezona koncala
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl tisto je free
<pitastrudl> ne
<pitastrudl> je za placat
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl makadam?
<pitastrudl> da
<CrazyLemon> since when?
<pitastrudl> velik makedam
<pitastrudl> pri marini
<pitastrudl> nevem
<pitastrudl> sem bil prvic tam
<pitastrudl> pomoje sem bil v portorozu zdaj prvic po nekaj letih
<pitastrudl> :D
<CrazyLemon> dve leti nazaj sm tam hodu skoraj dva tedna vsako jutro pa je bilo free
<pitastrudl> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<pitastrudl> sej ni tak dalec, gres z kolesom
<pitastrudl> ne rabis parkinga placevat
<pitastrudl> :p
<yang> pitastrudl: na obali zivis in si bil prvic v portorozu v nekaj letih ?
<pitastrudl> 2 leti zdaj
<pitastrudl> no ja, šel sem se prvič kopat kake 3 mesce nazaj
<pitastrudl> :D
<yang> a ni to da mate tam vsi neke skuterje in se furate gor in dol po teh obalni krajih
<CrazyLemon> v portorožu ni nič pametnega razn cacao
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl sej jutri grem s kolesom v portoroz :)
<pitastrudl> nice
<pitastrudl> yang ja to majo vsi primorci, oz najvec 14 letniki k ne vejo kaj so prometna pravila
<CrazyLemon> ^
<yang> toliko skuterjev kot sem jih videl v kopru sem jih videl samo se v kakem italjanskem mestecu
<pitastrudl> pa ki mislijo da ce odstranijo dusilec iz izpuha da bo vec letel al neki
<pitastrudl> ja res jih je prevec
<pitastrudl> pa preglasni so
<CrazyLemon> sj itak vsi ti mulci hodijo na kovinarsko
<yang> ja zoprni so, sam so fajn, ko imas 14 let in si kar naenkrat mobilen
<pitastrudl> upam da dajo za registrirat te prdulce
<pitastrudl> ne
<CrazyLemon> in tam jih ucijo kako se odstrani tista zadeva k omeji na 25kmh
<pitastrudl> fajn je da mas kolo
<pitastrudl> ne ogrozas drugih toliko kot z motorji
<pitastrudl> ker pac...ne znajo furat :p
<pitastrudl> pa se tihi so!
<yang> ma kupis si elektricni skuter pa je, sam rabis velko trobljo, ce se komu blizaz ker si cist neslisen pol
<pitastrudl> ja mas tist pisk ane
<pitastrudl> zato je tam :D
<pitastrudl> al hupo oz kak se rece
<pitastrudl> pac sej kak froc se vredu pele pa to
<yang> itak ce zivis na obali je fino ce si npr. v bajti doma
<pitastrudl> sam vec k polovico se tko pele okol kot da se bojo vsi ustavl za njih
<yang> pa mas lepo garazo
<yang> pa ga polnis cez noc
<pitastrudl> mah pomoje so elektricni neprivlacni za mulce
<pitastrudl> pa mogoce drazji? nevem
<pitastrudl> se ne spoznam toliko
<yang> jaz se spomnim da na vespi je bilo bencina za kakih 100 km, tolk verjetno ze elektro skuterji naredijo
<pitastrudl> ¯\(°_o)/¯
<pitastrudl> najraj vidim, da dajo registracijo skozi
<pitastrudl> ali pa vsaj izpit al neki
<yang> nevem kako je zdaj v tujini, vendar tam so ze pred casom odpisali dvotaktne ciao-te in jih dali na kosovce, pol so jih pa slovenci zaceli tam kupovati in tukaj v LJ jih je sedaj polno :)
<yang> mislim v Italiji so sprejeli tak predpis
<yang> saj itak ves to
<yang> sem pa gledal enega tomosa zadnjic okoli 1000 eur je bil nov
<yang> pa baje da ga zdaj delajo na kitajskem al neki
<yang> je bil cist tak moderen moped
<yang> precej bolj masiven kot stari avtomatiki
<yang> tej ciao-ti so pa predvsem zjahani ce ga nekdo lepo ne razdre v nulo in prenovi...
<yang> moj sosed je to pocel neka jcasa
<yang> iz veselja, potem jih je pa za minimalen profit naprej prodajal
<yang> Si pa predstavljam da je skuter na obali veliko bolj uporaben za prevazanje med obmorskimi kraji, kot ce bi se z njim tukaj vozil izven Ljubljane nekam
<yang> zdaj mislim da je v srediscu ljubljane prepovedan tudi prevoz za mopede nad 25 ccm
<Matthai> jao Italijani
<Matthai> vprašam na njihov support po angleško
<Matthai> in dobim odgovor
<Matthai> Risoluzione: Gentile cliente non possiamo dare assistenza per certificati che non sono stati rilasciati da infocert
<yang> a razumes ?
<Matthai> ja, približno razumem
<Matthai> da so me odf*
<yang> ne morjo ti dati podpore za certifikate ki niso izdani preko infocerta
<Matthai> ampak če je mail v ang, pričakujem odgovor v ang
<CrazyLemon> je.. se njim za ang.
<yang> ja ok, ampak zdaj se smejem, to je kot bi od italjanskega turista pricakoval da b os tabo govoril anglesko :)
<msev-> !g online python linter
<Pepelka> PEP8 online check http://pep8online.com/
<yang> Matthai: jaz se spomnim skupin italjanskih turistov ki so vsi govorili samo po italjansko in sprasevali informacije samo v italjanscini hehe
<yang> jaz znam nekaj malega, pa sem jim znal pomagati
<yang> SRE, 14. 9. 2016, ob 20.00                                                Slovenija : Bolgarija (Ljubljana, dvorana Stožice)
<yang> slisi se nekaj zunaj
<pitastrudl> yang je res ja, samo za po mestu je bv
<pitastrudl> Å¡e posebi po ulicah ki so ozke
<pitastrudl> mam kolo in je čisto ok za po mestu
<pitastrudl> razumem da če rabiš za gor v hrib
<pitastrudl> to že
<msev-> ej to ni res, 2 skor identična fajla mam tm v mycroftu notr in en dela drug pa kao ne
<msev-> tut če nardim diff ne vidm kaj sm narobe naredu
<msev-> res frustrirajoče
<pitastrudl> such is life
<msev-> pitastrudl, slo_vreme__init__ - ERROR - Error: [Errno 2] No such file or directory
<msev-> kko ga ni če je
<msev-> kr neki no
<msev-> narobe je blo tole Popen(["mplayer -vo null", file_path]) bi moral biti Popen(["mplayer", "-vo", "null", file_path])
<msev-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4hIwJpHmgLw
<Pepelka> Sketching using MyPaint on the BQ M10 Ubuntu Edition tablet - YouTube
<Pepelka> »With OTA-12 on the BQ M10 I used the libertine commands to create a new puritine container and installed MyPaint (v1.1 from the vivid repos). Works perfectly...«
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-3058-1: Oxide vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-3058-1/
<upd> .vreme
<upd> .napoved
<jabuk> Zvečer bodo krajevne plohe in nevihte povsod ponehale, ponoči se bo postopno zjasnilo.
<jabuk> Jutri bo povečini sončno, zjutraj bo ponekod po nižinah megla. V zahodnih krajih bo popoldne že več oblačnosti, možna bo kakšna ploha. Zapihal bo južni do jugozahodni veter. Najnižje jutranje temperature bodo od 10 do 16, ob morju 18, najvišje dnevne od 24 do 29 stopinj C.
<upd> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<jabuk> M 1.4 > 10.km JZ od REKE (RIJEKA, HRVAÅ KA) @15/09/2016 01:05:39  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.27+N,+14.32+E
#ubuntu-si 2016-09-15
<jabuk> M 1.5 > 9.km  od REKE (RIJEKA, HRVAÅ KA) @15/09/2016 04:42:06  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.32+N,+14.31+E
<speed-> hai
<slax0r> ohaider
<speed-> in kako
<slax0r> bude
<slax0r> tamo?
<speed-> pa tudi
<speed-> vsi trije smo spali po poti malo :p
<slax0r> pametno
<slax0r> saj zato je ograja na avtocesti
<slax0r> da avto malo prislonis
<slax0r> pa zadremas
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 21.1°C @15.09.2016 5:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 78% jugovzhodnik 0.7 m/s (2.5 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 04:45:06, Kulminacija: 11:01:37, Sončni zahod: 17:18:07
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 12ur 33min 01s, Luna je v ščipu
<speed-> slax0r jap :p
<msev-> haha
<zdobbie> haHAA
<msev-> freedom penguin
<zdobersek> r u mocking my haloween costume
<yang> slax0r: tko je moj sosed "zaspal" ko je avto prislonil, in potem mu je sla tista crta od ograje tako na zivce ko je bil porajsan da si je vceraj kupil identicni avto brez poskodb in bo onega dal stran
<speed-> :D
<speed-> holy fuck youtube mi kaze narcos reklamo
<speed-> pa po nemsko govorijo! :D
<yang> ej kako se znebim teh YT reklam, cist na vsakem video se mi zacnejo
<speed-> pomoje nemores :)
<yang> mislim, zdaj jih forsirajo PRED videi
<speed-> PRED VMES pa PO :D
<slax0r> lahko
<yang> dobil sem enkrat nek banner da se baje lahko znebis reklam
<slax0r> ublock
<slax0r> chrome addon
<yang> sam pol nisem kliknil tam
<slax0r> ff addon
<slax0r> celi dan poslusam muziko na YT pa ene reklame nimam
<speed-> te so pa slabi™
<slax0r> mogoce na 3 mesce se ena prikrade
<matjaz> .yt daft punk doin it right
<jabuk> Daft Punk - Doin' it Right (Official Audio) ft. Panda Bear https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LL-gyhZVvx0
<zdobersek> IF YOU DO IT RIIIIGHT
<zdobersek> MAKE IT LAST ALL NIIIIGHT
<zdobersek> .yt daft punk giorgio by moroder
<jabuk> Daft Punk - Giorgio by Moroder (Official Audio) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zhl-Cs1-sG4
<zdobersek> uno mas!
<zdobersek> .yt daft punk contact
<jabuk> Daft Punk - Contact (Official Audio) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JI5noh4OyXc
<dz0ny> http://people.canonical.com/~didrocks/tmp/Snap-Ubuntu-UK-meetup.pdf
<matjaz> zdobersek, I'm proud
<matjaz> tri najboljše komade z RAM si dal
<matjaz> oz, ti dva jest enga
<zdobersek> ditto
<CrazyLemon> twas a nice ride
<zdobersek> KOMs galore?
<CrazyLemon> naah
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e PR dvomim da je
<zdobersek> can't do PRs when the P is fat
<CrazyLemon> penis?
<zdobersek> sounds like syphilis
<CrazyLemon> sam 1 2nd fastest time
<CrazyLemon> pa avg je tudi komi 24kmph
<zdobersek> what
<CrazyLemon> ni se mi mudilo ker sm Å¡tartal ob 8ih avto pa so servisirali do 11ih
<zdobersek> what
<CrazyLemon> ena stvar k ma Å¡tiri kolesa pa dela vrum vrum
<zdobersek> a tis pelu avto na servis, vzel ven kolo, pa do 11h krozu naokol?
<CrazyLemon> yes
<CrazyLemon> pa nisem krozil..sm Å¡el do umaga pa nazaj!
<CrazyLemon> kr awesome ride
<CrazyLemon> bl mal folka
<CrazyLemon> skoraj nič gužve na meji
<CrazyLemon> pa frutabela pa banana za zajtrk! in je ok zajtrk..nič ne šraufa po trebuhu :)
<CrazyLemon> http://www.24ur.com/novice/znanost-in-tehnologija/adria-airways-prepovedala-uporabo-mobilnikov-samsung-galaxy-note-7-na-letalih.html
<Pepelka> 24ur.com - Adria Airways prepovedala uporabo mobilnikov Samsung Galaxy Note 7 na letalih
<Pepelka> »Adria Airways je iz varnostnih razlogov potnikom do nadaljnjega prepovedala uporabo pametnega telefona Samsung Galaxy Note 7 na letalih ter shranjevanje telefona v oddani ali ročni prtljagi, ki se odda pred vhodom na letalo. Omenjeni telefon mora biti med letom popolnoma izključen, so sporočili iz Adrie Airways.«
<CrazyLemon> hah
<matjaz> old
<CrazyLemon> in zaposleni ločijo med note 7 pa s7 edge+ ?
<matjaz> definitivno ne
<matjaz> :)
<CrazyLemon> a je kdo vidu msev-a?
<CrazyLemon> coz http://www.24ur.com/novice/crna-kronika/po-smrti-49-letnika-v-kamniskih-alpah-27-letnik-se-vedno-v-rokah-policistov.html
<Pepelka> 24ur.com - Smrt v Kamniških Alpah: zaradi uboja priprli 27-letnika
<Pepelka> »V Kamniško-Savinjskih Alpah se je včeraj zgodila tragedija, zaradi katere so policisti 27-letniku odvzeli prostost. Med plezanjem na Srebrnem sedlu pod Planjavo sta se sprla in tudi stepla 27- in 49-letnik. Slednji je med obračunom padel v prepadno globel in umrl. Po neuradnih informacijah naj bi šlo za očeta in sina.«
<zdobersek> avstrijci majo Gorskega zdravnika
<zdobersek> mi pa Gorskega morilca
<zdobersek> laugh dammit
<matjaz> HAHAHA
<CrazyLemon> lol no
<jabuk> https://i.imgur.com/BiSkH5D.png
<zdobersek> .yt jeb please clap
<jabuk> Jeb Bush: "Please clap" https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DdCYMvaUcrA
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Insomnia Is a Free Desktop REST Client for Linux  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/EC-cGScik9Y/insomnia-free-rest-client-for-linux
<CrazyLemon> hm..tole pa zgleda kr ok
<zdobbie> please clap?
<CrazyLemon> .clap
<CrazyLemon> .plosk
<jabuk> http://i.imgur.com/ojIsLUA.gif
<upd> https://www.google.si/maps/place/4220+Sv.+O%C5%BEbolt/@46.1158389,14.2802392,1530m/data=!3m1!1e3!4m5!3m4!1s0x477ac57b9f416087:0x80b7e526901237d2!8m2!3d46.1102787!4d14.2842126?hl=sl that fog
<Pepelka> Google Zemljevidi
<CrazyLemon> http://www.forbes.com/sites/alanohnsman/2016/09/14/tesla-sues-oil-industry-exec-it-says-pretended-to-be-elon-musk-to-gain-secrets/#57b67faedd37
<Pepelka> Forbes Welcome
<Pepelka> »Forbes Welcome page -- Forbes is a global media company, focusing on business, investing, technology, entrepreneurship, leadership, and lifestyle.«
<matjaz> kakšen crap je ta paypal
<matjaz> trikrat je zmrznu obrazec za reset gesla
<matjaz> trikrat
<zdobersek> pay hookers, not pals
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Deus Ex: Mankind Divided Is Coming to Linux  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/0duW3um2B70/deus-ex-mankind-linux-release-confirmed
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: simple bookmarks indicator for ubuntu desktop  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/o33W4Tb6jBc/simple-bookmarks-indicator-ubuntu-desktop
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny tvoj spam report na mailchimpu failed
<CrazyLemon> tale zekom se tudi mora spremenit
<CrazyLemon> če smo člani društva ne pomeni da nas lahko spammajo kolikor želijo
<pitastrudl> kako pogledam ce sem povezan na wifi ali pa kabel prek terimnala
<CrazyLemon> iwconfig
<pitastrudl> ty
<zdobersek> feeling helpful? I know a guy who could use some
<CrazyLemon> i'm not _that_ helpful
<CrazyLemon> you do your dirty work by yourself
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fT4jgP-TpGg
<Pepelka> Google Duo | Peanut Butter & Jelly - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Make video calls across Android and iOS, and see a live preview before you pick up. Perfect for duos in love everywhere, just like Peanut Butter & Jelly. Dow...«
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, I think he meant msev-
<CrazyLemon> i dont think so
<slax0r> that's what she said
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: This Indicator Applet Helps You Avoid ACCIDENTAL ALL CAPS  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/2I_-2SjbRi8/indicator-keyboard-lock-keys-status
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-3080-1: Python Imaging Library vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-3080-1/
<yang> Evo Ruski hekerji prisi do podatkov da je Froom uzival pozivila
<CrazyLemon> froome*
<yang> Froom Froome, whatever
<CrazyLemon> sure..sj ne da je vsak dan scal v kozarcek in so ga testirali 24/7
<idioterna> yang: a do zdaj tega nisi vedel al kaj?
<idioterna> sej vsi profesionalni sportniki uzivajo pozivila
<idioterna> tekmujejo v tem kdo bo prsu blizje meji, ko se pride skoz doping kontrolo
<yang> zanimivo razmisljanje
<idioterna> hm?
<idioterna> to je dejstvo, ne razmisljanje
<yang> pa tok pravijo da se nihce ne pozivlja
<idioterna> men je vseen kaj pravjo
<idioterna> dejstvo je da vsem dodajajo rdece krvnicke
<idioterna> pac do meje ko je se ok
<yang> ti mislis da ni sportov kjer ne bi jemali pozivil ?
<idioterna> ce jih majo prevec pol padejo na kontroli in je sranje
<idioterna> seveda so
<idioterna> kolesarstvo je ze tak sport, kjer ne jemljejo pozivil
<idioterna> sam tut zmagajo ne.
<yang> jst nevem kaj bi vasiliju zbogarju pomagala pozivila, ker je to precej tehnicen sport, v vzdrzljivostnih sportih atletika, kolesarjenje pa ima smisel jemati pozivila
<yang> ker gre na moc in v vecji meri manj za tehniko
<idioterna> nimam pojma kaj vasilij zbogar dela
<CrazyLemon> ampak zihr mu dodajajo rdece krvnicke..ker je Å¡portnik!
<idioterna> ja glede na to da majo tut sahisti doping kontrolo
<idioterna> bi reku da tut pr atletiki ne sparajo s tem
<yang> najdi statistiko sportov, kjer je najvec  odkritih primerov dopinga
<idioterna> zakaj
<idioterna> men je vseen ce se drogirajo
<yang> pa lahko primerjas panoge
<idioterna> pa kdo se drogira mi je tut vseen
<yang> pri vzdrzljivostnih sportih je najvec dopinga
<yang> pri jahanju je recimo zmagal en 58 letnik
<yang> ker je predvsem vazna tehnika in dober konj
<idioterna> a so ponesrec njega nasprical namest konja
<idioterna> aja
<yang> pol mora konj na doping
<CrazyLemon> dopingiranca..tako on kot konj!
<idioterna> ja sej gre
<yang> ja
<yang> jaz kljub temu mislim da so sportniki ki ne jemljejo pozivil, samo morda niso zmagovalci
<yang> recimo tekmujejo na olimpijskih
<CrazyLemon> ali pa v rusiji
<yang> zdej ce spijes 2 kavi in se smatra to kot pretirano pozivilo ze
<yang> pol so skor navadni ljudje se vec na pozivilih
<CrazyLemon> kje se to smatra? ker tisti dopingiranci kolesarji spijejo vsaj 2-3x toliko
<yang> mislim imajo nek prag za kofein
<yang> prag za vse substance
<yang> pred leti se je neka atletinja zgovarjala da je vzela analgetike - aspirin
<yang> in so jo ze diskvalificirali potem zaradi dopinga
<idioterna> yang: dvomim
<yang> nic bbl
<idioterna> yang: sej pozivilo je tut kofe
<idioterna> al pa ricola bomboni
<yang> zakaj ricola kaj pa imajo
<idioterna> ja kofein
<yang> nisem vedel
<idioterna> aha sej pise da nimajo kofeina
<idioterna> cokolada ma kofein not
<idioterna> rikola ma sam mentol
<msev-> idioterna narobe, čokolada ma notr analog kofeina
<msev-> imenuje se teobromin
<idioterna> mhm, poznam
<idioterna> to je un k ratas zalublen ce prevec cokolade jes
<msev-> pomoje je bl cukr to :D
<msev-> da rataš odvisn od čokolade
<idioterna> aja ne pac
<msev-> se mi zdi da teobromin sam pač odvajalno deluje a kko
<idioterna> nene
<idioterna> cak ti najdem
<msev-> to smo se sicer v prvem letniku učil
<msev-> tko da nevem več
<msev-> dons sm pa spil en 8% pir in me je prbil k mambo :D
<idioterna> ja kaj pa pijes alkohol
<idioterna> a ne ves da je strupen
<msev-> ja lej idioterna od nečesa je treba umret
<msev-> idioterna, te paketi k so na pypi k jih importaš
<idioterna> ja pa ni treba mozganov zastruplat no
<idioterna> ja
<msev-> npr. pyjokes :)
<idioterna> ja v virtualenv gres pa reces
<idioterna> pip install pyjokes
<idioterna> pol pa loh reces
<idioterna> import pyjokes
<msev-> a če bi hotu to zadevo lokalno zmoddat da bi dodal notr dirty jokes al pa pač kšne joke k niso tok developer oriented
<msev-> kko bi pol naredu da bi lahko lokalno to stestiral
<msev-> predn bi pushal na repository od tega paketa
<idioterna> ne vem kko je narjen
<msev->         self.speak(pyjokes.get_joke(language=self.lang[:-3], category='all')) ..idioterna, recimo da je več kategorij
<idioterna> ja, poglej v njihov source ane
<idioterna> kako je to narjen
<msev-> self.speak(pyjokes.get_joke(language=self.lang[:-3], category='all','chuck','normal')....a bi blo tko taprav način)
<msev-> pač dobr all ne bi bil bi blo kj druzga
<msev-> samo tko nasplošn
<idioterna> pogledat mors iz kje berejo jokese
<idioterna> pa pol dodas svoj file i guess
<msev-> ne ne to že vem
<msev-> pač iz enga fajla k jih notr kr lepo copypasteaš
<idioterna> ja pol pac das tja zravn svoj filke
<idioterna> file
<idioterna> pa testiras
<msev-> ja sj
<idioterna> ko vids da je kul pa posles pull request
<msev-> sam mene tko nasplošn zanima a tist gor k sm napisal je prov tko glede sintakse?
<msev->  category='bla','chuck','normal') ...če je več kategorij
<CrazyLemon> sure..why not
<msev-> dz0ny, hvala za slajde od snapov :D mogoče vas bom presenetil in bom prebral!!!! :D
<CrazyLemon> dvomim
<msev-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ePCPIjn-6TA kva pol a dela več kamer na rpiju
<Pepelka> Raspberry Pi CCTV Project Source Code Highlights - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Description of the highlights of the source code for the Raspberry Pi CCTV project.«
<msev-> a niso rekl da je kao rpi preveč podhranjen
<CrazyLemon> podhranjen za predvajanje feeda?
<CrazyLemon> streama*
<msev-> https://github.com/BirchJD/RPi-CCTV
<Pepelka> GitHub - BirchJD/RPi-CCTV: Raspberry Pi CCTV / Nature Surveillance / Time-Lapse.
<Pepelka> »RPi-CCTV - Raspberry Pi CCTV / Nature Surveillance / Time-Lapse.«
<msev-> morm prebrat če je to sam za rpi-kamere a je tut za ip kamera
<CrazyLemon> a boš zmogu? :(
<msev-> nevem zj morm najprej od snapov
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa majo snapi s cctv
<CrazyLemon> a Projects je neki novga na githubu?
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: yep
<CrazyLemon> zakaj ni bilo nobenga obvestila
<dz0ny> trello like stuff
<dz0ny> sej je blo
<msev-> ooo
<msev-> trello :D
<CrazyLemon> https://github.com/blog/2256-a-whole-new-github-universe-announcing-new-tools-forums-and-features
<Pepelka> A whole new GitHub Universe: announcing new tools, forums, and features · GitHub
<msev-> najs
<msev-> but too much to read
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/sport/kolesarstvo/castroviejo-evropski-prvak-roglic-sedmi/402828
<Pepelka> Castroviejo evropski prvak, Roglič sedmi :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Pepelka> »Primož Roglič na evropskem prvenstvu v Plumelecu ni uspel osvojiti medalje v vožnji na čas. 45-kilometrsko preizkušnjo je končal na sedmem mestu.«
<CrazyLemon> dopingiranci
<CrazyLemon> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CsaFjboUsAAbAls.jpg:large
<idioterna> Window 7.
<msev-> Eat right. Stay fit. Die anyway.
<zdobbie> BON SOIR FUCKIN ELLIOT
<msev-> https://github.com/pyjokes/pyjokes kko pol to stestiram notr v mycroftu če sm dodal nove šale :D
<Pepelka> GitHub - pyjokes/pyjokes: One line jokes for programmers (jokes as a service)
<Pepelka> »pyjokes - One line jokes for programmers (jokes as a service)«
<CrazyLemon> kako si jih dodal
<CrazyLemon> kje si jih dodal
<CrazyLemon> zakaj si jih dodal
<CrazyLemon> ali misliš da si smešen
<msev-> zato k so bedni uni osnovni
<idioterna> msev-: ti pa res nimas pojma
<zdobbie> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<msev-> kle sm dal notr https://github.com/pyjokes/pyjokes/blob/master/pyjokes/jokes_en.py :D
<idioterna> msev-: eat right, stay fit, have better sex.
<Pepelka> pyjokes/jokes_en.py at master · pyjokes/pyjokes · GitHub
<Pepelka> »pyjokes - One line jokes for programmers (jokes as a service)«
<zdobbie> ruh-roh
<msev-> idioterna, true story
<msev-> need to stay fit
<idioterna> ja damn right da je
<msev-> zj mam ITM 25 tko da sm prekomerno prehranjen :D
<idioterna> k sm froce naredu sm se zredu 30 kil in se je kr ornk poznal
<CrazyLemon> msev- in ... whats the issue? :)
<CrazyLemon> razn tega da ste vsi fat
<msev-> msev-: path/to/your/virtualenv/bin/pip install --upgrade path/to/your/pyjoke
<msev-> a je to prov
<CrazyLemon> sj maš že inštaliran pyjoke
<CrazyLemon> zakaj bi ga Å¡e enkrat?
<msev-> a ga loh moddam  direktno?
<msev-> da dodam notr nove jokes
<CrazyLemon> a ko spremeniš config file v OSju a greš pol še enkrat inštalirat OS?
<msev-> ne
<msev-> aja a pol ubistvu je nekje notr kot fajl
<msev-> katerega lahko moddam
<msev-> ?
<CrazyLemon> ne..je kot snap katerega lahk občuduješ
<msev-> idioterna, js sm se 20kg zredu k sm bil z bivšo
<msev-> CrazyLemon, a me boš sam trollov a me boš usmeru na pravo pot
<msev-> :D
<idioterna> zakaj si bil pa z bivso?
<idioterna> a ni point bivsih da nisi z njimi
<CrazyLemon> msev- 1.
<msev-> ja sj zj nism
<idioterna> aja zdej je bivsa
<idioterna> takrat ni bla?
<msev-> drgač CrazyLemon hvala
<msev-> mi pomagaš mal
<msev-> sam rabm bl oprijemlivo pomoč
<CrazyLemon> pomagam ti velik..sam si ti ungrateful bastard!
<idioterna> msev-: cak ti bom pomagu
<msev-> ne cenm res CrazyLemon
<idioterna> msev-: sam da instaliram ta pyjoke
<msev-> svaka čast :D
<msev-> sam povejte mi kko to najdem
<msev-> da pol spremenim notr tekst :D
<CrazyLemon> find /venv/dir -iname jokes_en.py
<msev-> hvala
<msev-> a venv/dir morm zamenat z ??
<CrazyLemon> ja.. find ?? -iname jokes_en.py
<msev-> kko vem kko je venv od mycrofta
<msev-> k js sam v uni mapi napišem workon mycroft
<msev-> pa pol delam kao v venv
<msev-> kko vem kko je path
<zdobersek> echo $PATH
<msev-> home/msev/.virtualenvs/mycroft/bin:
<msev-> vrjetn je tole
<msev-> aha lej virtualenvs folder
<msev-> zihr je tm vse not :D
<msev-> zanimivo
<CrazyLemon> what kind of sorcery is this!
<msev-> uglavnm kr cool :)
<msev-> pač oprostite za aggrevation sam pač tko je z nami noobi :D
<zdobersek> aggravation noted
<msev-> hahaah
<zdobersek> and anotha one
<idioterna> evo, kaj pride z nazi retoriko
<idioterna> http://www.rtvslo.si/crna-kronika/trojica-sredi-belega-dne-napadla-iranskega-prebeznika/402825
<Pepelka> Trojica sredi belega dne napadla iranskega prebežnika :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Pepelka> »Neznana trojica je sledila Irancu, ki je nastanjen v azilnem domu na Kotnikovi ulici v Ljubljani, eden izmed napadalcev pa ga je nato po podatkih policije tudi udaril.«
<msev-> no lej prej je bil takle joke "Why don't jokes work in octal? Because 7 10 11." js sm pa dal tole "Life is like toilet paper, you're either on a roll or taking shit from some asshole.", pač velik bl hecno :D
<idioterna> ne vem ce je to bl hecno
<idioterna> men je octal joke bl vsec
<zdobersek> octal joke 5/7
<msev-> "When wearing a bikini, women reveal 90 procent of their body... men are so polite they only look at the covered parts.",
<zdobersek> sexist
<msev-> "Artificial intelligence is no match for natural stupidity.", true story mycroft related
<CrazyLemon> not just sexist but also racist..what about burkini?!
<zdobersek> yeah, but it's the natural stupidity that gets to vote
<msev-> omg, on a such high horse
<zdobersek> halp
<msev-> to more bit pa posebna pasma lipicancev
<zdobersek> can't get down
 * msev- offers a ladder
<idioterna> msev-: evo, zdej ti bom pejstu neki cajta
<idioterna> If you're careful enough, nothing bad or good will ever happen to you.
<idioterna> A diplomat is a person who can tell you to go to hell in such a way that you
<idioterna> actually look forward to the trip.
<msev-> dobr ja :D
<idioterna> Why won't sharks eat lawyers?   Professional courtesy.
<idioterna> If you are a police dog, where's your badge?
<idioterna> I may not be totally perfect, but parts of me are excellent.
<idioterna> People will accept your ideas much more readily if you tell them that Benjamin
<idioterna> Franklin said it first.
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon kaj si ti kdaj videl te iglice? dans sem jih vidu na mokri mački par
<pitastrudl> baje so nevarne :o
<zdobersek> ?
<idioterna> I have never seen anything fill up a vacuum so fast and still suck.
<idioterna> default, n.:
<idioterna>         [Possibly from Black English "De fault wid dis system is you,
<idioterna>         mon."] The vain attempt to avoid errors by inactivity.  "Nothing will
<idioterna>         come of nothing: speak again." -- King Lear.
<zdobersek> "Black English? Sounds racist." - Benjamin Franklin
<msev-> evo idioterna jih bom dodal :)
<msev-> hvala
<idioterna> msev-: sej so ze not
<msev-> also CrazyLemon hvala sem našel home/msev/.virtualenvs/mycroft/lib/python2.7/site-packages/pyjokes/jokes_en.py
<idioterna> He looked at me as if I were a side dish he hadn't ordered.
<msev-> čudn da mi mycroft ne predvaja takih dobrih sam bedne mi skoz :D
<idioterna> Behold the warranty -- the bold print giveth and the fine print taketh away.
<idioterna>  
<idioterna> Besides the device, the box should contain:
<idioterna>         * Eight little rectangular snippets of paper that say "WARNING"
<idioterna>         * A plastic packet containing four 5/17 inch pilfer grommets and two
<idioterna>                 club-ended 6/93 inch boxcar prawns.
<idioterna> YOU WILL NEED TO SUPPLY: a matrix wrench and 60,000 feet of tram cable.
<idioterna> IF ANYTHING IS DAMAGED OR MISSING: You IMMEDIATELY should turn to your spouse
<idioterna> and say: "Margaret, you know why this country can't make a car that can get
<idioterna> all the way through the drive-through at Burger King without a major
<idioterna> transmission overhaul?  Because nobody cares, that's why."
<idioterna> WARNING: This is assuming your spouse's name is Margaret.
<idioterna>  
<msev-> no te mi niso dobri
<msev-> a si bota naredu da spammaš zj :D
<idioterna> Life would be so much easier if we could just look at the source code.
<msev-> :D
<msev-> idioterna, a si Å¡u dons protestirat v LJ
<msev-> k mislm da ti maš isti pogled k js, da bi mogla ostat brezplačna :D
<idioterna> ok te bom pa v pastebin
<idioterna> msev-: kdo bi moral bit brezplacen?
<idioterna> msev-: tale je zate: http://dpaste.com/0AJ0ZTY
<Pepelka> dpaste: 0AJ0ZTY
<msev-> :D
<idioterna> msev-: za kasn brezplacn ste protestiral?
<msev-> nism nč
<msev-> ampak za kontracepcijske tabletke so protestiral
<idioterna> aja
<idioterna> ja to bi tut js mogu
<idioterna> pomoje bi mogle bit free ja
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: New Version of Museeks Music Player Now Available to Download  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/KYhnMHe_UsQ/museeks-music-app-cover-art-native-window
<msev-> se strinjam
<idioterna> Grand Master Turing once dreamed that he was a machine.  When he awoke
<idioterna> he exclaimed:
<idioterna>         "I don't know whether I am Turing dreaming that I am a machine,
<idioterna>         or a machine dreaming that I am Turing!"
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl kakšne iglice?
<idioterna> borove
<CrazyLemon> niso nevarne..razn če nisi na kolesu
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon nisem dal linka?
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl ne
<pitastrudl> https://hr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iglica_(riba)
<Pepelka> Iglica (riba) - Wikipedija
<pitastrudl> aja ops
<pitastrudl> hrvasko
<pitastrudl> https://sl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iglica
<Pepelka> Iglica - Wikipedija, prosta enciklopedija
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl sj razumem hrvaško a veš :>
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl in dokler ne porivaš oči pred iglico in jo siliš v faco se nimaš česa bat :D
<CrazyLemon> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1728237598/hubpiwi-blue-pi-zero-add-on-wifi-bluetooth-3-usb-p?ref=checkout_rewards_page
<Pepelka> HubPiWi Blue - Pi Zero Add On Wifi + Bluetooth + 3 USB Ports by Vikas Shukla — Kickstarter
<CrazyLemon> msev- evo zate ^
<Pepelka> »The HubPiWi Blue is a add-on to the Raspberry Pi Zero. It has 3 USB ports along with a WiFi and a Bluetooth.«
<CrazyLemon> what
<CrazyLemon> a je kdo slišal da je public mastrubation legal v italiji?!?!
<CrazyLemon> da faq is wrong with these italians
<idioterna> kaj je pa narobe s public masturbation?
<idioterna> in zakaj bi mogu bit illegal?
<CrazyLemon> torej nimaš nič proti če pride k tebi en tip in začne onanirati?
<idioterna> kako to misls "k meni"
<idioterna> "chez moi" ni "public"
<CrazyLemon> jah če si v public place
<idioterna> ja?
<idioterna> ce za mano hodi je to nadlegovanje
<CrazyLemon> in nekdo se usede zravn tebe na klopco
<idioterna> ce se pa zase briga pa ni, ane.
<idioterna> sej so rekl da ga ne smejo otroc vidt, ce ne gre v zapor :)
<CrazyLemon> ti nisi otrok :)
<idioterna> yang prav da smo vsi otroc, ce igrce spilamo
<idioterna> sej res, a gre kdo surgat
<CrazyLemon> nč nimam proti surgeanju..pod pogojem da ne bo onaniranja vmes
<idioterna> bom mutal mumble takrat
<idioterna> joj sej ne morm jit
<CrazyLemon> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tour_DuPont#Origins_as_the_Tour_de_Trump
<idioterna> prevec tabov mam odprtih pa se mi ne da quitat
<Pepelka> Tour DuPont - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<msev-> kul zj mam svoje Å¡ale notr tut :)
<msev-> ubistvu sm sam rabu zvedt kje v sistemu je ta pyjokes lociran :)
<matjaz> dz0ny, kaj je razlika med original gnome syncthing extensionom in vašim forkom?
<dz0ny> naš bo za sync
<dz0ny> rslysync
<matjaz> rslysync?
<dz0ny> https://getsync.com/
<Pepelka> Resilio: Fast file synchronization tools for enterprises & Individuals
<Pepelka> »Sync Everything. Resilient, fast and scalable file synchronization for enterprises and individuals«
<dz0ny> to je bil prej bt-sync
<matjaz> najs, nism vedu, da so se ločili
<CrazyLemon> :/
<msev-> kaj je bla fora btsynca da so ga potem zapustili nekak ljudje
<msev-> po začetnem velikem odzivu
<msev-> in kako bo ta nova platforma zj to popravla :)
<msev-> a to že dela?
<msev-> kul sm prebral od snapov :-O
<CrazyLemon> https://youtu.be/JXqWlAUEZXw
<Pepelka> Šta se prsiš? - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Šta se prsiš?«
<CrazyLemon> loooool
<CrazyLemon> kids say the darndest thing :D
<idioterna> things.
<CrazyLemon> that too
<idioterna> nism su surgat, je gospa rekla da morm druge reci
<BigWhale> Dan
<idioterna> o
#ubuntu-si 2016-09-16
<upd> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<slax0r> jutro
<speed-> morgen
<napsy> jutro
<napsy> http://www.24ur.com/ekskluziv/zanimivosti/namesto-kondoma-uporabila-plasticno-vrecko-in-pristala-v-bolnisnici.html
<Pepelka> 24ur.com - Namesto kondoma uporabila plastično vrečko in pristala v bolnišnici
<Pepelka> »Neki vietnamski par si bo zaradi slabe odločitve zagotovo zapomnil spolni odnos. Namreč, ker ju je bilo preveč sram, da bi v trgovini ali lekarni kupila kondome, sta raje uporabila plastično vrečko in zaradi tega sta morala iti v bolnišnico.«
<matjaz> good morning this ain't Vietnam, still ... people lose hands legs arms fo' real!
<matjaz> .yt diamonds are forever kanye jay z
<jabuk> Diamonds Are Forever- Kanye West ft Jay-Z https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eEIaKkJg5Vo
<matjaz> aja pa glih od Vietnama je link prletu :DD
<matjaz> lol
<napsy> cudn da se se to v sloveniji ni zgodil
<BigWhale> Dan
<matjaz> o/
<msev-> .toča
<jabuk> Verjetnost toče: http://meteo.arso.gov.si//uploads/probase/www/warning/graphic/warning_hp-sr_si-sea_latest.jpg
<msev-> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<msev-> dz0ny, a hočš da nadaljujem tist od prometa :D
<msev-> sam mi morte pr testu pomagat k blage
<CrazyLemon> kr nadaljuj tist
<msev-> kero stvar :D
<CrazyLemon> tist
<CrazyLemon> od prometa
<msev-> https://github.com/ubuntu-si/ircbot/pull/44 CrazyLemon a mi pliz lah pomagaš :D
<Pepelka> Added traffic map support by marksev1 · Pull Request #44 · ubuntu-si/ircbot · GitHub
<Pepelka> »ircbot - Preprost irc bot«
<msev-> aja sj res
<msev-> pač hotl ste da sprobam če dela
<msev-> aja to je blo :D
<CrazyLemon> če je closed... torej ni ti več pomoči
<dz0ny> https://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/libreboot/2016-09/msg00036.html
<CrazyLemon> evo ti tvoj FSF yang ^
<matjaz> dang
<matjaz> biggots
<slax0r> oh noes
<CrazyLemon> my kernel just panicked
<CrazyLemon> and i don't know why
<matjaz> https://scontent.flju1-1.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/14333152_2909832702397234_5547392020686331197_n.jpg?oh=7c4160d32e344a381831adbd640b12c7&oe=5870CE8A
<matjaz> lawl
<zdobbie> yello
<zdobbie> telemeh je imel izpad
<zdobbie> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<zdobbie> takle mamo!
<napsy> najhujs se pride
<napsy> sunce
<napsy> mora bit do ene petih da se lepo domov pridem
<pitastrudl> jaz sem velik krompir
<CrazyLemon> i spet je zmrznu
<CrazyLemon> in*
<CrazyLemon> da faq ubuntu/apu
<zdobbie> e pa sto sad glumis
<CrazyLemon> why u like that
<zdobbie> vec si se zajebo
<CrazyLemon> zavezi mali!
<matjaz> lepo, da že sam veš da je APU kriv
<matjaz> :)
<CrazyLemon> matjaz v letih je :)
<CrazyLemon> kako tole sploh debugat
<matjaz> sej bo hmal ZEN, pa boš upgredjnu :)
<CrazyLemon> ker stress test IMHO ne pomaga
<CrazyLemon> ker ni bilo nobenga loada k je zmrznu
<idioterna> sta se prsis
<CrazyLemon> :DD
<CrazyLemon> hm..mogoce je disk
<CrazyLemon> tudi on je ze v letih
<CrazyLemon> Vklopljeno 3 leta, 4 mesece in 9 dni
<matjaz> sej to ni tolk hudo no
<zdobbie> ti si v letih
<zdobbie> mogoce je pa PEBKAC
<matjaz> al pa PREBRANAC
<CrazyLemon> mm prebranac
<CrazyLemon> matjaz to je total running time
<CrazyLemon> ne koliko je star disk
<slax0r> prebranac
<slax0r> <3
<CrazyLemon> word
<matjaz> pa ena kranjska klobasa not, daaaayum
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, ja, sam, a ful ugašaš PC?
<matjaz> pol ja
<CrazyLemon> matjaz daily
<CrazyLemon> matjaz pol ni več prebranac madona
<matjaz> sej klobasa sam zato, da se zraven speče
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: Network Manager - VPN tunel  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43899#Comment_43899
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/mikko/status/776719457200857090
<Pepelka> Mikko Hypponen auf Twitter: "Staff just made this announcement on a Finnair flight about to take off: "If you have a Samsung Galaxy Note 7 with you, contact cabin crew.""
<CrazyLemon> :D
<slax0r> yang: kater single-board computer si hotel ali si nabavil?
<zdobersek> msev- dost nabavlja to sranje
<slax0r> msev-: ^
<CrazyLemon> orangepi ma
<slax0r> je ker single board z usb3.0?
<CrazyLemon> zihr je kak na kickstarterju :>
<slax0r> yeah, fuck that :D
<slax0r> I want it all, I WANT IT ALL....AND I WANT IT NOW
<slax0r> http://www.board-db.org/product/76/
<Pepelka> The Single Board Computer Database
<slax0r> http://odroid.com/dokuwiki/doku.php?id=en:xu3_release_linux_ubuntu
<Pepelka> en:xu3_release_linux_ubuntu [Odroid Wiki]
<slax0r> se ubuntu release majo
<slax0r> http://www.hardkernel.com/main/products/prdt_info.php?g_code=G143452239825 74$
<slax0r> noice
<Pepelka> ODROID | Hardkernel
<matjaz> men raj povejte, kater Android TV device (ne dejanski TV) se splača kupit
<matjaz> lahko je prav Android TV, al pa Android 6.0
<CrazyLemon> cooling fan ...
<CrazyLemon> matjaz define android tv device? every android with kodi ?
<matjaz> sej pravim, da ma Android 6.0 gor, raje bi pa videl da ma Android TV
<matjaz> a sploh so kakšni ne-Google-approved devicei da majo Android TV gor?
<CrazyLemon>  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ma nvidia shield..tko da lahk njega prašaš če se tist s plača
<matjaz> tablico al STB?
<matjaz> dz0ny!
<CrazyLemon> STB
<dz0ny> matjaz: za kaj bi mel?
<matjaz> Plex, Spotify večinoma
<matjaz> pa cast
<dz0ny> shiled ma lahko tud network nas pa plex server gor
<dz0ny> in ti pol vso konverzijo dela
<matjaz> pa je dovolj zmogljiv?
<dz0ny> pač SMB mountaš lahko na sd kartico
<dz0ny> jp
<matjaz> !g nvidia shield specs
<Pepelka> Buy SHIELD Portable Game Player | NVIDIA SHIELD Store https://shield.nvidia.com/store/portable
<matjaz> eh
<dz0ny> lahko en test nardim sam file mi dej :)
<matjaz> sej v bistvu ga ne bi rabil kot server, samo kot player
<dz0ny> men bp prebavi ac3 xvid v mp4/acc 1080p
<matjaz> pol bi bil nexus player boljši verjetno
<dz0ny> cenejši :)
<matjaz> to :)
<matjaz> 50 gbp na ebay
<dz0ny> sam pol je isto k ce kups un 40€ china stuff
<dz0ny> 18€ even
<matjaz> sam tist 40 china stuff nima Android TV
<dz0ny> ma
<matjaz> SHOW ME!
<dz0ny> no ne offcial one :)
<matjaz> nisem nobenega našel :)
<matjaz> aaa
<matjaz> XDA?
<CrazyLemon> !g mi box
<Pepelka> Mi Box - Android 6.0 TV Box - Mi Global Home - Xiaomi http://www.mi.com/en/mibox/
<dz0ny> pac gor nameces leanback pa je to to
<dz0ny> ^^ tole tud ja
<matjaz> to sm že vidu ja
<matjaz> še ta mesec nej bi ven prišel
<dz0ny> je pa kul za igrce igrat
<dz0ny> :)
<matjaz> to ne rabim
<matjaz> #pcmasterrace
<matjaz> leanback je ta default Android TV launcher?
<dz0ny> da
<matjaz> Android TV appi se dajo poinštalirat?
<dz0ny> best fičr je men da lahko na plošček priključiš slušalke in ti kr predvaja
<dz0ny> matjaz: vsi appi se dajo
<dz0ny> na remote control
<dz0ny> sploh zvečer da drugih ne motiš
<matjaz> aha to ma poj isto k Xbox
<matjaz> najs
<dz0ny> sam to itah lahko rešiš prek bt slušalk
<CrazyLemon> spet je zmrznu...da faq dude! da faq!
<dz0ny> sam to je bolj uporabno :)
<CrazyLemon> 2x med uporabo chromea
<matjaz> true
<matjaz> čaki, Android TV appi se dajo tud na Android 6.0 naštimat, če bi vzel tist china box?
<dz0ny> tale nas*plex je zakon, remote bt+headset je tud zakon
<dz0ny> matjaz: da
<matjaz> pol sm pa sold
<dz0ny> razlika je sam kak layout ma app
<dz0ny> edin netflix nogo
<dz0ny> spotify dela
<matjaz> ja majo sam za določene device
<dz0ny> chrome dela
<matjaz> casting?
<jabuk> M 1.4 > 0.km  S od KRÅ KEGA @16/09/2016 12:28:10  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.97+N,+15.49+E
<dz0ny> popcorntime for android tv dela
<dz0ny> sam kup en koristen remote
<slax0r> hm, kolk se placa carine in/ali davka za 74$?
<dz0ny> k un ir je obup
<dz0ny> z uk nc
<CrazyLemon> matjaz https://youtu.be/4u_D9s9SWVg?t=20s
<Pepelka> LEJ TO SOBO, NO! - VLOG #91 - YouTube
<dz0ny> aja :D
<CrazyLemon> S7 :D
<slax0r> dz0ny: iz koree pa
<idioterna> hm
<matjaz> dz0ny, remote že mam
<matjaz> grem v akcijo na ebay
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, pozabu sm slušalke doma, kva prav? :D
<CrazyLemon> matjaz obvestilo pilota da je prepovedana uporaba galaxy S7
<CrazyLemon> :DD
<matjaz> se mi je zdel ja :D
<CrazyLemon> 777!
<CrazyLemon> tega še nism slišal
<matjaz> pomojem bom počaku na tale Mi Box
<CrazyLemon> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/IMG_20160916_095914.jpg    a komu kaj pove tale kernel panic msg?
<CrazyLemon> razn tega da ne znam fotkat
<pitastrudl> google pravi mogoce driverji?
<pitastrudl> broadcom?
<CrazyLemon> naah
<pitastrudl> mogoce bootaj iz starejsega kernela?
<CrazyLemon> ni bilo kernel updejta že neki časa..tko da dvomim da je kernel ali driverji
<CrazyLemon> to se je začelo danes dogajat
<CrazyLemon> mogoče je chrome updejt kaj zaj...
<msev-> tok sm mel praha v računalniku da mi je začel ventilator ropotat
<msev-> no zj je čist spet :D
<pitastrudl> gg
<slax0r> to je zelo zdravo za te ze tako worst-shit lezaje v ventilatorjih
<CrazyLemon> https://howdns.works/ep1/ ...luštno :)
<Pepelka> The website is unknown - How DNS works
<Pepelka> »Escapades on a DNS hang-glider«
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: New Nextcloud Box Lets You Run Your Own Private Ubuntu Cloud  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/32aFusffomw/host-private-ubuntu-cloud-nextcloud-box
<msev-> slax0r, pomoje ga bom mogu vseen zamenat k zj pa ful high pitch piska na cajte :D
<msev-> dz0ny, recimo zle je en china android tv box z s905x cpujem pa stane 22usd
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon nice
<pitastrudl> :D
<msev-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xX9HUBFj5XE
<Pepelka> GNOME 3.22 | GNOME Shell Shelltile Extension - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Oops, sorry my bad! Not available on mobiles :( It may work with phone web-browser mode! ===== If only that extension was a little bit smoother!.. Shelltile ...«
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<slax0r> msev-: normalno da piska, ker je prah naredil svojo skodo ze
<matjaz> msev-, kater?
<zdobersek> mogoc piska k morse code ven posilja
<zdobersek> 'plz help, am tortured to speak mycroft shit'
<pitastrudl> kek
<msev-> http://www.cnx-software.com/2016/09/14/scishion-v88-pro-tv-box-powered-by-amlogic-s905x-soc-sells-for-22-promo/
<msev-> matjaz,
<Pepelka> SCISHION V88 PRO TV Box Powered by Amlogic S905X SoC Sells for $22 (Promo)
<yang> Ce kdo isce poceni avto, nek mozakar v naselju prodaja 14 lt starega belega clia, 30.000 km za 900 eur
<pitastrudl> msev- kaj mas android tv?
<pitastrudl> kako dela
<msev-> zdobersek, haha
<zdobersek> s/poceni/zankurc/
<msev-> ne no pitastrudl
<pitastrudl> a
<pitastrudl> ta raspberry pi ni tok dobr za streamat videje
<pitastrudl> čeprou je trojka
<msev-> dz0nyja sprašujem kko na take boxe naloži apk-je k se v android-tv orientation dajo
<msev-> js mislm da tale je kul
<pitastrudl> rad bi ga pa Å¡e za kej druzga uporablu pa nocm zdej openelec gor dajat
<pitastrudl> npr rasplex rabi cel svoj os <.<
<msev-> ma ja pomoje najbolš te android boxi
<msev-> js itak ne rabm tega
<msev-> si pač castam kj gor na tv
<msev-> al pa gledam discovery :D
<msev-> haha
<msev-> pa kšn šport
<msev-> nism js neki heavy media center user
<msev-> je pa zanimiv iz tehničnega stališča
<msev-> tko da bi ful kupu za na tv od babice tale android box
<msev-> :D
<pitastrudl> js ne gledam tvja, samo včasih si pa dam gor kako serijo ali pa film
<msev-> ja in pač a je težko z usbjam prenest? :D
<msev-> a morš vse streamat :D
<pitastrudl> jah lej
<matjaz> to nam govori model, ki se ukvarja s svojo rešitvijo fakin Ok Google
<matjaz> :D
<pitastrudl> če se tebi da vredu ane
<pitastrudl> meni se tega nebi dalo
<pitastrudl> nevem če se bi komu :p
<matjaz> noooooooope
<pitastrudl> še posebi na raspberrpi ko ima sdcard in je write počasen u pm
<pitastrudl> veliko hitreje če zloudam na pcju z 20mb/s in da bi potem streamal gor, kar bi blo najhitreje
<pitastrudl> samo potem bi moral imeti dedicated media os za to
<pitastrudl> afaik
<msev-> ja al pa kšna popcorntime like aplikacija za na un android tv box
<msev-> pa loh pol tm streamaš
<matjaz> je ja
<matjaz> popcorntime
<msev-> mja, pa tut Å¡e ene druge so
<msev-> ena je kao še bolša
<matjaz> showbox al kaj je že
<msev-> sam nevem zj kko se imenuje
<pitastrudl> hm, lahko bi dal gor popcorn time ja
<msev-> Å¡e ena naslednjica te
<pitastrudl> nice idea
<matjaz> plex, youtube, spotify, popcorntime, pa espn
<matjaz> to je to
<matjaz> pa twitch!
<msev-> morm youtube zgodovino pogledat
<msev-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H6WLWqUHlbg
<Pepelka> Terrarium TV - THE Showbox killer? - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Banggood Anniversary Sale! 10th Anniversary Main Page:http://bit.ly/2c0F6y2 Vote$9.9&Snap: http://bit.ly/2cblF2M Cut Down Price: http://bit.ly/2ckUwPF Crazy ...«
<msev-> evo tale je kao top
<msev-> matjaz kko pa za castanje nardiš na takih boxih?
<msev-> a pač "Allcast" app?
<matjaz> allcast ja
<matjaz> sam tisti boxi k majo android tv 6.0 majo chromecast not
<matjaz> nexus player
<matjaz> nvidia shield
<msev-> oz nek drug cast
<matjaz> razer forge
<matjaz> pa zdej pride mi box
<matjaz> tega počakam
<msev-> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=de.stefanpledl.localcast&hl=sl
<Pepelka> LocalCast for Chromecast/DLNA – Aplikacije za Android v storitvi Google Play
<msev-> pismo me mika k je tok pocen :D
<msev-> ta SCISHION V88 PRO
<zdobbie> more liek Lolcast
<msev-> matjaz a pol ta box tapocen k ma zgleda android 6 gor že dela kot chromecast=
<msev-> ?
<msev-> da lahko gor castaš
<matjaz> nope
<matjaz> more imet Android TV 6.0
<matjaz> ne Android 6.0
<matjaz> blame Google for naming
<msev-> aja hmm
<msev-> zihr se da kj shackat
<msev-> :D
<matjaz> v bistvu ne
<matjaz> :)
<msev-> +msevyt yes. With maracast on your phone. Or a DLNA client on your phone, like bubbleupnp or localcast.
<msev-> zgleda se da
<msev-> k sm enga vprašal tko da tak kitajski tv box
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Sayonara Music Player 0.9.1 Released, Here’s How To Install it On Ubuntu  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/J1wCGIeiXjk/sayonara-music-player-update-ppa
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: OMG DOES THIS EVEN DO ANYTHING ANYMORE  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/RkWqRh1GUh8/omg-even-anything-anymore
<matjaz> msev-, ja tko se da ja, sam chromecast pa ne morš
<msev-> kaj to pomen
<msev-> ne zastopm
<matjaz> chromecast je chromecast, miracast je miracast
<matjaz> to so ločene zadeve
<matjaz> če ti app podpira streamanje na chromecast ni nujno da podpira miracast
<msev-> aja
<msev-> well pač vrjetn za filme pa musko bi vseen šlo?
<msev-> vsaj mogoče prek kodija na androidu
<matjaz> bi šlo ja, sam ni čist nič priročno
<msev-> k ma verjetn full addonov
<matjaz> chromecast pač dela
<msev-> just works (tm)
<msev-> sam na chromecastu nemorš špilat igrc
<msev-> na temu kitajcu pa lahko
<msev-> potem kodija lahko laufaš
<msev-> pa vrjetn velik fajnih stvari notr v njem
<dz0ny> tud igrce lahko igraš
<dz0ny> sam latency me la kriza :D
<msev-> :D
<dz0ny> 	<pitastrudl>	veliko hitreje če zloudam na pcju z 20mb/s in da bi potem streamal gor, kar bi blo najhitreje
<dz0ny> js mam popcorntime server k vlece z torrenta
<dz0ny> direkt :)
<dz0ny> oglasuje se pa plex server
<msev-> a to maš pač vse na sheildu vrjetn ane?
<dz0ny> champ pa daisy
<dz0ny> ne to je na rpi
<msev-> zanimivo
<msev-> a bi pol loh mel Å¡e en rpi tm zravn tvja da bi sam predvajal
<dz0ny> to vse na enem rpi teče
<matjaz> msev-, sej chromecast je v android tv 6.0!
<msev-> enga pač za server druzga da predvaja oz. pač nevem ne predstavljam si
<dz0ny> ne rabš neke čude
<matjaz> ni9 chromecast samo napravca chromecast
<msev-> ja razumem
<msev-> da je tut "funkcionalnost"
<dz0ny> chromecast mas ahko na vsakem adroidu
<dz0ny> sam 2 apka namestiš
<msev-> kaj pa tist tv vmesnik
<msev-> a tut na vsakem androidu?
<msev-> a maš te apkje? :D
<msev-> dz0ny, a ta popcorntime server pa to a ti pol tut predvaja iz tistga pi-ja na tv'
<msev-> ?
<msev-> da je prek hdmi priključen
<dz0ny> da
<dz0ny> http://www.apkmirror.com/apk/google-inc/google-cast-receiver/google-cast-receiver-1-20-67611-release/
<Pepelka> Google Cast Receiver 1.20.67611 APK Download by Google Inc. - APKMirror
<dz0ny> btw
<dz0ny> namestiš pa simpl apk install --force ime.apk
<dz0ny> adb
<dz0ny> *
<msev-> a nemorš tko običajno namestit :D
<dz0ny> aja pa music tud
<msev-> rabš prek adb
<dz0ny> ne lahko sam I prefer cmdline :)
<msev-> al pač lahko iz kšnga terminalnga appa
<dz0ny> ne sam na artico daš
<dz0ny> al pa z browserejm potegnes
<msev-> gut
<dz0ny> na napravi
<pitastrudl> dz0ny kako mas ta setup?
<msev-> kaj pa s to glasbo k si reku
<dz0ny> a zdej boš tv box narocu
<dz0ny> :D
<dz0ny> champ je player za plex k tece na rpi
<msev-> nevem še dz0ny k sm cheap fuck si morm mentalno opravičt to
<msev-> k loh da sploh nebom uporabljal
<msev-> k sm itak skoz sam na kompu :D
<dz0ny> pol mam pa daisy k je torrent library && plex server
<dz0ny> in to pol vsi plex clienti znajo brat
<msev-> o lepo dz0ny to zj ful makes sense
<dz0ny> edin problem je k mora bit acc kodiran zvok
<dz0ny> ce hoces native na androidu
<msev-> <dz0ny> aja pa music tud -> ka pa to dz0ny kaj si hotu povedat
<dz0ny> nc plex ma music library tud
<dz0ny> k mam ene 40 albumov
<msev-> a so tut kšne streaming zadeve / plugini
<msev-> tko k pr mopidyju?
<pitastrudl> dz0ny kaj lahko pol z tem champ-op se povezem na server, ki je na pcju?
<dz0ny> da
<msev-> podcasti/gmusic
<dz0ny> pitastrudl: ^^
<pitastrudl> :o
<dz0ny> champ je renderer za plex
<dz0ny> remote je pa katerkol plex
<msev-> dz0ny, kaj je pa prednost tega v primerjavi z mopidyjem (če gledamo samo glasbo)?
<dz0ny> web,android..
<dz0ny> msev jsut works
<msev-> kaj pa podcasti/streaming stuff
<msev-> a je kj v UIju not
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Aspyr Media’s Linux Games Are Currently Discounted On Steam  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/hNBvOe787aQ/aspyr-media-birthday-sale-steam-games
<msev-> da se ti latest dol vleče pa pol predvajaš?
<dz0ny> jah ce jih das na server od plexa bo slo
<dz0ny> sam to si zrihtas kot hoces
<msev-> a se ne da avtomatizirat not v appu
<msev-> kot neki plugini
<msev-> v champu npr
<dz0ny> poglej plex plugins
<dz0ny> champ ne rab nc vedet
<dz0ny> on sam predvaja
<msev-> a pol te plugine v daisy daš
<msev-> :D
<dz0ny> v plex
<dz0ny> daisy je sam zame za torrente
<msev-> najs
<msev-> emm dz0ny kaj pa tale 6.0 tv ui
<msev-> kko to forcat na unm kitajskem hardwareu?
<dz0ny> !g leanback launcher apk
<Pepelka> Android TV Launcher APKs - APKMirror http://www.apkmirror.com/apk/google-inc/leanback-launcher/
<dz0ny> pa mas ene da foss
<zdobbie> https://www.reddit.com/r/shittyaskscience/comments/52zgp2/my_dad_is_in_the_hospital_on_life_support_already/
<Pepelka> My dad is in the hospital on life support. Already tried unplugging him and plugging him back in. Any suggestions? : shittyaskscience
<dz0ny> na fdroid
<Pepelka> »4640 points and 171 comments so far on reddit«
<msev-> dz0ny, zanimivo hvala
<msev-> evo RSS Feeds plex plugin je
<msev-> zakon
<dz0ny> http://www.apkmirror.com/apk/google-inc/android-system-webview/
<Pepelka> Android System WebView APKs - APKMirror
<dz0ny> tole rabs
<dz0ny> za chromecast
<msev-> aja Å¡e zravn
<msev-> najs
<msev-> pismo mogu bi si to vse nekam zabeležt
<msev-> k bom zihr pozabu
<msev-> a te loh še kdaj vprašam :D pa mi poveš da nj iščem v downloads folderju z sledečimi imeni :D
<zdobbie> kanal se logira
<zdobbie> loh od tam spraskas
<CrazyLemon> dej nehi
<CrazyLemon> too much work
<CrazyLemon> če še downloads folder je like..klik ali dva stran
<CrazyLemon> TMW!
<zdobersek> too many wankers/
<zdobersek> ?
<CrazyLemon> that too
<CrazyLemon> http://www.regionalobala.si/novica/v-smarskem-vrtcu-se-je-porusil-strop-varstvo-otrok-v-telovadnici
<Pepelka> V Å MARSKEM VRTCU SE JE PORUÅ IL STROP: Varstvo otrok v telovadnici
<Pepelka> »V Šmarjah so del vrtčevskih otrok preselili v telovadnico, potem ko je zjutraj na tla...«
<CrazyLemon> :/
<pitastrudl> damn
<speed-> woot
<pitastrudl> dz0ny, kako bi instaliral champ na raspberian?
<pitastrudl> imam rpi3, baje snapa ni za rpi3?
<pitastrudl> sem probral apt-get install snap pa je cisto nek drug paket
<pitastrudl> :D
<zdobersek> zakaj pa neb noben drug tega vedu?
<upd> Bayer, who made it rich selling heroin to children and financing Nazi concentration camps, is set to pay over $128 a share to buy the world’s most notorious GM seed company.,
<pitastrudl> zdobersek nevem
<pitastrudl> a ti veš? :o
<zdobersek> pitastrudl: ne
<pitastrudl> damnit
<zdobersek> le mon mogoce
<pitastrudl> hope is what is left
<yang> idioterna: query
<pitastrudl> hm
<pitastrudl> zgleda da v repotu ni snap packagea
<pitastrudl> rip champ
<yang> .apt snap
<jabuk> snaphu {trusty (14.04LTS), wily, xenial, yakkety}
<jabuk> snapd-xdg-open {yakkety}
<jabuk> snapd-login-service {yakkety}
<jabuk> snapd {xenial, yakkety}
<jabuk> snapcraft-parser {yakkety}
<jabuk> snapcraft-examples {wily, xenial, yakkety}
<jabuk> snapcraft {wily, xenial, yakkety}
<jabuk> snap-confine {yakkety}
<jabuk> snap-aligner {xenial, yakkety}
<jabuk> snap {trusty (14.04LTS), wily, xenial, yakkety}
<pitastrudl> ja za ubuntu mogoce ja
<pitastrudl> http://i.imgur.com/jNiM4vJ.png
<pitastrudl> http://i.imgur.com/vseF10c.png
<yang> sem mislil, da za ubuntu sprasujes
<yang> berem zdaj zgoraj
<pitastrudl> aha, ok
<pitastrudl> ja, probavam tole gor dat na pija https://github.com/dz0ny/champ
<Pepelka> GitHub - dz0ny/champ: Plex 2nd screen player for RPi
<Pepelka> »champ - Plex 2nd screen player for RPi«
<pitastrudl> buildat nisem Å¡el, ker nevem kako naj bi to Å¡lo
<CrazyLemon> odpri issue ker ni navodila!
<CrazyLemon> pa snappy ti je ubuntu core image
<CrazyLemon> in nimaš nič s tem
<CrazyLemon> ti rabiš snap/snapd
<CrazyLemon> snapd*
<pitastrudl> god damnit
<pitastrudl> fileserver+omxplayer, better than nothing
<pitastrudl> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<pitastrudl> omxplayer -o hdmi http://192.168.0.101:8080/[HorribleSubs]%20Mushishi%20S2%20-%2001%20[1080p].mkv
<zdobersek> what hentai pr0n is this
<pitastrudl> no pro0n just dank memes
<napsy__> faking trole
<zdobersek> exactly?
<zdobersek> jst ti vem povedat, kam jih vozjo na pokopalisce!
<napsy_> ma kreten izsiljuje tam pri zadrgi iz rudnika proti skofljici
<napsy_> pa podrgne v zascitno stango
<napsy_> pa sm zdj eno uro hodu domov namest 20 minut
<zdobersek> s trolo je podrgnu?
<napsy_> ja, na troli sm bil pa se je hotu spravit na lev pas pa mu ni ratal, pa kr gas drzu pa silu naprej
<napsy_> pol smo pa stali pr lavrici da sm na naslednji bus caku
<napsy_> he made my day
<CrazyLemon> tale mr.robot je vsakič bl effed up
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: sej je bil sam makeup!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek talking about chinese tranny?
<zdobersek> ne
<zdobersek> the mini monster
<zdobersek> mini Angela
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek aja..
<CrazyLemon> ma vse skupaj je totalno zblojeno
<zdobersek> diga me
<zdobersek> kaj ti ni jasno?
<CrazyLemon> fse
<zdobersek> to je pa kr velik
<CrazyLemon> correct
<pitastrudl> rip
<zdobersek> speaking of rip
<zdobersek> that was on the previous week
<dz0ny> pitastrudl: kaj mas
<dz0ny> debina,arch?
<dz0ny> kaj tretjega?
<lynxlynxlynx> uu, trese
<napsy_> mhm
<napsy_> tu se je sam za 2 sekundi
<napsy_> skofljica
<lynxlynxlynx> 2.8, tam nekje pri idioterna
<zdobersek> jabuk: plz confirm
<lynxlynxlynx> mas grafe na arso, 25 postaj :)
<zdobersek> loading arso.gov.si, like I'm some kind of animal or something
<idioterna> pomoje je blo pa kr vec k 2.8
<idioterna> je ful pocl tle
<napsy_> kaj pa bot pravi?
<jabuk> M 2.8 > 8.km  J od DOMŽAL @16/09/2016 18:15:26  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.07+N,+14.62+E
<idioterna> k da se nam je en v bajto zaletu
<lynxlynxlynx> če si pa direkt na epicentru
<napsy_> :D
<zdobersek> jabuk: hvala
<idioterna> prvic v zivljenju me je potres zalotu pr onegavljenju :\
<zdobersek> in si takoj letu za racunalnik?
<napsy_> treba prevert da ni sam v glavi :)
<idioterna> nism takoj
<idioterna> sam so otroc prlaufal prec
<idioterna> pa je blo treba
<idioterna> prekint
<idioterna> ziga se je kr jokat zacel
<lynxlynxlynx> že zmanjšan na 2.6
<idioterna> armatura od balkona je ful zaropotala
<idioterna> tko kadar ko dedek z metlo tolce, sam mal bl :)
<napsy_> mene je v postli zamajal
<idioterna> jsm sam slisu
<idioterna> cutu nism nc kej dost
<dz0ny> http://i.imgur.com/R5Xaqk2.jpg tle je bil epicenter
<lynxlynxlynx> jst sm na trdem stolu, tako da se je lepo preneslo
<dz0ny> :D
<lynxlynxlynx> fracking!
<idioterna> dz0ny: ja
<zdobersek> SNAGAQUAKE
<pitastrudl> dz0ny imam raspberian
<pitastrudl> Linux raspberrypi 4.4.13-v7+ #894 SMP Mon Jun 13 13:13:27 BST 2016 armv7l GNU/Linux
<idioterna> hm cez ta epicenter se pa js s kolesom vozm
<idioterna> me zanima kok globok je blo
<pitastrudl> pazi da ne bos notr padu!
<pitastrudl> :D
<idioterna> to je ful na debel prod naplavlen
<pitastrudl> dz0ny rasbperian jessie afaik
<pitastrudl> yep
<zdobersek> nobody cares
<CrazyLemon> zihr north korea spet testira
<idioterna> a v cistilni napravi
<CrazyLemon> might be
<dz0ny> matjaz: kaj si se odlocu?
<CrazyLemon>    29 root      20   0       0      0      0 S   0,0  0,0   0:00.05 khungtaskd
<CrazyLemon> why did my task hung itself
<upd_> rm -rf /*
<napsy_> oh noes
<zdobbie> http://i.imgur.com/ZOVUoxw.gifv
<idioterna> surrounded
<idioterna> THX gator
<idioterna> croc
<idioterna> whatever
<idioterna> ma sreco da se je ze rodil ploscat
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/svet/na-kosovu-zmanjkalo-registrskih-tablic-zato-izdajajo-papirnate/402952
<Pepelka> Na Kosovu zmanjkalo registrskih tablic, zato izdajajo papirnate :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Pepelka> »Kosovski vozniki so razburjeni, ker je državi zaradi administrativne napake zmanjkalo novih registrskih tablic, zato izdajajo papirnate nadomestke, ki pa so v tujini po večini neveljavni.«
<CrazyLemon> lol..DIY!
<jabuk> M 1.8 > 6.km JZ od KOBARIDA @16/09/2016 22:15:35  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.2+N,+13.54+E
<idioterna> aha, primorci vracajo udarec
<CrazyLemon> soška fronta
<yang> CrazyLemon: tudi pri nas izdajajo papirnate, za preizkusnjo :)
<CrazyLemon> tale opensource radeon driver je crap
#ubuntu-si 2016-09-17
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q9AoGc-OTCk&feature=youtu.be
<Pepelka> Primitive Technology: Barrel Tiled Shed - YouTube
<Pepelka> »I built a tiled roof shed to provide a fire and rain proof shelter for working on projects during wet weather and for storing firewood. The shed houses the v...«
<CrazyLemon> in Å¡e en kernel panic or smth
<CrazyLemon> ffs
<CrazyLemon> !g caps lock and scroll lock blinking
<Pepelka> caps lock and scroll lock blinking, will not boot up - HP Support Forum http://h30434.www3.hp.com/t5/Notebook-Software-and-How-To-Questions/caps-lock-and-scroll-lock-blinking-will-not-boot-up/td-p/2928605
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ta tvoj apu...
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny če bi bil apu se ne bi zdaj pogovarjala!
<dz0ny> kaj pa mas
<CrazyLemon> a?
<CrazyLemon> ok..zdaj sm na 4.7 kernelu
<CrazyLemon> mogoče bi mogu tudi meso updejtat
<msev-> a iz svinjine na piščancaP
<msev-> ?
<msev-> meso updateat?
<CrazyLemon> upam da ne boš ta 'joke' dodal v mycroft..coz its not funny!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<msev-> :D
 * pitastrudl holds zdobbie_ down and repeatedly smacks them with a rainbow trout.
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<msev-> there is only one pitastrudl, it is pitastrudl!!!
<pitastrudl> AY LMAO
<zdobbie_> go bake a dough
<CrazyLemon> meh
<CrazyLemon> očitno ni kernel
<CrazyLemon> mesa updejted..lets pray to our lord allmighty for no more kernel panics
<CrazyLemon> almighty*
<zdobbie> classy https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CsjMi1SXYAEHPSD.jpg
<CrazyLemon> 5min pozneje... kernel panic
<CrazyLemon> ffs
<zdobbie> kva so ze ble
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FZYjTsQ04iY
<Pepelka> Power Dancers - Panika (track 07) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »title: Panika album: Čokolada«
<CrazyLemon> power dancers <3
<CrazyLemon> sam ..zdaj so že v letih :/
<CrazyLemon> nič..memtest it is
<zdobbie> ti si tud v letih
<CrazyLemon> Ti pa nisi..the joke is on you
<CrazyLemon> .yt white tiger izzy bizu
<jabuk> Izzy Bizu - White Tiger (Official Video) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e2IpYd6Pu3s
<CrazyLemon> memtest passed
<zdobbie> .plosk
<jabuk> http://i.imgur.com/YTaSAkq.gif
<CrazyLemon> so...cpu next?
<CrazyLemon> cpu obremenil za 27s na 100% pa nič takega
<CrazyLemon> glmark also passed
<CrazyLemon> men se zdi da je neki z diskom
<CrazyLemon> že drugič dal tist smart extended check
<CrazyLemon> in drugič zmrznu
<CrazyLemon> Overall Health Self-Assessment Test PASSED ...lying bastard
<matjaz> .yt ko te ni
<jabuk> Sound Attack - Ko te ni https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w2t_ezGLnIo
<matjaz> ta je bil tud popularen :D
<napsy_> priporoca kdo kak kul film?
<matjaz> free state of jones
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: a je segate :D
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny samsung
<CrazyLemon> !g SAMSUNG HD103SJ
<Pepelka> SAMSUNG Spinpoint F3 ST1000DM005/HD103SJ 1TB 7200 RPM ... http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822152185
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=goRzJM4PIEI
<Pepelka> China successfully launches Tiangong-2 space lab - YouTube
<Pepelka> »China has announced late on Thursday that the launch of its space lab Tiangong-2 was successful. A Long March-2F T2 carrier rocket, loaded with the Tiangong-...«
<CrazyLemon> # 1  Extended offline    Completed without error       00%     29460         -
<CrazyLemon> # 2  Short offline       Completed without error       00%     29457         -
<CrazyLemon> kaj za vraga
<CrazyLemon> očitno ni disk
<CrazyLemon> in spet freeze
<CrazyLemon> gaddemit
<CrazyLemon> ma kdo kak
<CrazyLemon> predlog
<CrazyLemon> pameten predlog :)
<idioterna> a mors hard resetat?
<CrazyLemon> ja
<idioterna> v /var/log/messages pa syslog pa valda ni nc?
<CrazyLemon> tako
<CrazyLemon> useless
<idioterna> cpu plata ram
<idioterna> no, najbl verjetn je plata uresnic
<CrazyLemon> ram testiral..nič errorjev
<CrazyLemon> cpu mal obremenil tudi ni bilo freezea
<CrazyLemon> tko da ja..tudi js sumim na MB
<idioterna> a se ti cist random obesi?
<CrazyLemon> jp
<idioterna> probi drug napajalnik dat
<CrazyLemon> napajalnik je nov..pa ne obesi se pod obremenitvami
<CrazyLemon> drugače pa več sm mel freezov ko me sploh ni bilo na pcju
<idioterna> ja pol pa cel box zamenjat
<CrazyLemon> torej Å¡e cpu idlea
<idioterna> mislm, najprej plato pa cpu no
<idioterna> ce si ram testiru pa ni blo nc
<CrazyLemon> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/IMG_20160916_095914.jpg
<CrazyLemon> tole je edina informacija ki sm jo uspel dobit
<CrazyLemon> in to je bil prvi kernel panic
<idioterna> aja panic je?
<CrazyLemon> jp..ene 2x-3x sm dobu panic
<idioterna> to zgleda kot power saving/acpi bug
<CrazyLemon> prvič tale
<CrazyLemon> drugič pa utripali caps lock pa scroll lock
<CrazyLemon> drugač pa freeze..random freeze
<CrazyLemon> evo..youtube 1080p video na enem zaslonu, big bucks bunny 1080p video na drugem
<CrazyLemon> cpu med 50-80%
<CrazyLemon> pa nič!
<CrazyLemon> tale mplayer pa je tudi obup
<CrazyLemon> sep 17 18:41:14 pingo gnome-session[1625]: [1.9K blob data]
<CrazyLemon>  s takimi neumnosti polni log
<CrazyLemon> Sep 17 18:41:30 pingo gnome-session[1625]:   #015A:  32.0 V:  30.1 A-V:  1.825 ct:  0.029   0/  0 52% 39%  0.9% 586 0            #015A:  32.0 V:  30.2 A-V:  1.859 ct:  0.030   0/  0 52% 39%  0.9% 587 0            #015A:  32.1 V:  30.2 A-V:  1.864 ct:  0.030   0/  0 52% 39%  0.9% 588 0            #015A:  32.1 V:  30.2 A-V:  1.859 ct:  0.029   0/  0 52% 39%  0.9% 589 0            #015A:  32.1 V:  30.3 A-V:  1.859 ct:  0.028   0/  0 52% 39%  0.9%
<CrazyLemon> 590 0            #015A:  32.2 V:  30.3 A-V:  1.858 ct:  0.028   0/  0 52% 39%  0.9% 591 0            #015A:  32.2 V:  30.3 A-V:  1.892 ct:  0.029   0/  0 52% 39%  0.9% 592 0            #015A:  32.3 V:  30.4 A-V:  1.892 ct:  0.028   0/  0 52% 39%  0.9% 593 0            #015A:  32.3 V:  30.4 A-V:  1.892 ct:  0.027   0/  0 52% 39%  0.9% 594 0
<CrazyLemon> in ravno ko sm hotu skopirat kaj vse se nahaja v syslogu od tega neumnega mplayerja
<CrazyLemon> freeze
<CrazyLemon> youtube v ozadju zaloopal zadnji akord
<CrazyLemon> journalctl -f na telefonu ki je laufal ni nič izpisal niti se ni odzival
<zdobbie> hoi chaps
<CrazyLemon> sup sticks
<dz0ny> Si probal drug governor?
<CrazyLemon> how do i do that?
<dz0ny> cpupower frequency-set -g governor
<zdobbie> hello guv'nor
<CrazyLemon> meh
<CrazyLemon> mam gor 4.7 kernel
<CrazyLemon> in pol noče delat
<CrazyLemon> bom potem poskusu ko mi freezea pa bom bootal v 4.4
<zdobbie> did you try to not use an APU
<dz0ny> 4.7 je zlo unstable za intel
<dz0ny> 4.8 rc jem probi
<zdobbie> NOPE! APU.
<dz0ny> Windoes pozen :)
<CrazyLemon> ampak nimam intela! :)
<zdobbie> get one?
<CrazyLemon> i'm not gonna downgrade dude
<idioterna> sidegrade?
<zdobbie> bru
<zdobbie> u already degraded to APU
<zdobbie> how lu can u gu
<CrazyLemon> you only say that because you never tried APU..once you try APU you never go back..bru
<msev-1> weirdness prek bouncerja nism mogu gor
<msev-1> pa sm kao skoz že gor
<msev-1> kko nj zj pridem tm nazaj gor :D
<msev-1> * Looking up virgo.uk.eu.panicbnc.net
<msev-1> * Connecting to virgo.uk.eu.panicbnc.net (80.85.87.9:1337)
<msev-1> * Connection failed (Connection timed out)
<msev-1>  Cycling to next server in BOUNCER Freenode...
<msev-1> tole mi napiše
<msev-1> lih ta server je down
<CrazyLemon> čemu nam težiš ?¨!?!? #panicbnc pa tam panicari!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<msev-1> jp
<idioterna> http://i.imgur.com/UujUal7.png
<idioterna> yang: vids, komot si prvoscs luksuz
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> daewoo :D
<msev-1> pol ste mel mal mir pred mano dons :D
<idioterna> pa sej mamo skos mir pred tabo
<CrazyLemon> ^ te ma na ignore
<msev-1> haha
<dz0ny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GlOkgAK9ce8
<Pepelka> Andy Samberg's Three Questions for Neil deGrasse Tyson - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Andy Samberg, an admitted lover of science and technology, has a few questions for astrophysicist Neil deGrasse Tyson, including the moral parameters of sex ...«
<msev-1> https://nasa.github.io/openmct/ dz0ny tole sprogramirej pa boš slavn
<Pepelka> Open MCT - Open Source Mission Control Software — Open MCT
<msev-1> :D
<dz0ny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BsR6sIsoWgU
<Pepelka> Neil deGrasse Tyson Applied Science to the Tooth Fairy - YouTube
<Pepelka> »James asks Neil deGrasse Tyson about applying science to raising his children, Neil explains how he arranged an experiment for his daughter that led her to t...«
<dz0ny> idioterna: ^
<idioterna> tnx
<msev-1> zj poslušam en video od derp learninga :D
<msev-1> zj bo nova verzija Top Geara
<CrazyLemon> derp
<msev-1> dz0ny, moram pogledat kok stvari maš star-anih :D
<msev-1> holy shizzle 1300
<msev-1> to bo trajal da bi combov čez
<msev-1> a ta snapcast obeta
<msev-1> :D
<msev-1> tale snapcast me zj zanima :D
<msev-1> zj k mam mycrofta dobr outfittanga se bom pomoje na mopidy nazaj vrnu da ga Å¡e mal spimpam :D
<msev-1> al pa plex+champ+daisy :D
<yang> idioterna: kaksen luksuz
<msev-1> a uporabljate kj KDEconnect?
<msev-1> aja btw en frend je hotu upgradeat z prejšnje verzije ubuntuja na tazadno
<msev-1> in ni mogu
<msev-1> je mel nek apt dependancy error
<msev-1> nikakor mu ni ratal
<msev-1> in pol je znoru in clean install 16.04 naredu
<msev-1> pač žou mi je da je mel tak slab experience pr upgradeu
<msev-1> k je zj pokvarl to ugled linuxa v njegovih očeh :D
<msev-1> ln
<yang> ubuntu updatei so cudni, vcasih se sfizijo
<yang> iz enga releasa na drugega
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] galjot: RE: [rešeno] Nepovezljivost posodobilnika programov  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43900#Comment_43900
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] galjot: RE: [rešeno] Nepovezljivost posodobilnika programov  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43901#Comment_43901
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] galjot: Posodobilnik programov ne deluje: Prejem podrobnosti o skladišču je spodletel.  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/6528/posodobilnik-programov-ne-deluje-prejem-podrobnosti-o-skladiscu-je-spodletel
<yang> 190.000 protestnikov uradno in 320.000 neuradno v Nemciji proti TTIP/CETA
#ubuntu-si 2016-09-18
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: Posodobilnik programov ne deluje: Prejem podrobnosti o skladišču je spodletel.  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43902#Comment_43902
<CrazyLemon> https://paste.sh/GbBKUUtv#YLFARa4YrDgkdMNxHNNGuUHH
<Pepelka> paste.sh · encrypted pastebin
<CrazyLemon> nea dela tale governor
<CrazyLemon> cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_available_governors
<CrazyLemon> conservative ondemand userspace powersave performance
<zdobbie> bru
<zdobbie> kle neki postimam, pa ti pridem pomagat!
<CrazyLemon> ahahaha
<CrazyLemon> good one :D
<zdobbie> o rejoice!
<CrazyLemon> grem jest..upam da pc ne zmrzne tačas ko idlea
<CrazyLemon> coz this apu is hungry for them W
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: bru
<zdobersek> I'm here to help u
<zdobersek> ls -l /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpufreq/
<zdobersek> kolk jih mas?
<zdobersek> cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpufreq/policy*/scaling_available_governors
<zdobersek> cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpufreq/policy*/scaling_governor
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] galjot: RE: Posodobilnik programov ne deluje: Prejem podrobnosti o skladišču je spodletel.  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43903#Comment_43903
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek minuto po tvojem postu je fcker zmrznu :)
<CrazyLemon> caps and scroll lock flashing
<CrazyLemon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23196929/
<Pepelka> Ubuntu Pastebin
<zdobersek> scaling_available_governors ?
<zdobersek> scaling_governor ?
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: perfomance dej
<dz0ny> ce crkne je kriv 80% cpu 20%mb
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny done..ty
<CrazyLemon> vsa jedra so na 2.6ghz
<dz0ny> btw kje mas tist stacktrace
<zdobersek> jst mam powersave
<zdobersek> in sem happy
<dz0ny> ja sej to je edin logično za intel :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/IMG_20160916_095914.jpg warning: awful photo
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: z cpufrew
<dz0ny> ga prislili v idle
<dz0ny> sam ne vse na enkrat
<dz0ny> vsak core posebi
<pitastrudl> pa nežno ga božaj ko to delaš
<pitastrudl> :D
<msev-1> haha
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl js ga vedno nežno božam ko karkoli delam v terminalu
<CrazyLemon> its just how i roll
<dz0ny> zgleda ga zmoti prehod v idle state
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny mhm
<CrazyLemon> oziroma ne toliko prehod kot sam idle
<CrazyLemon> imho
<dz0ny> ko zaženeš app so ša vsa jedra na full
<dz0ny> čez neki časa je ondeman enga mal sklopu
<dz0ny> poof
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kje pa si ti vidu da se da per core naštimat frequency?
<CrazyLemon> cpufreq-set -f 800Mhz tole verjetno za vsa jedra naštima freq
<CrazyLemon> fyi..ubuntu b0rked 'man'
<CrazyLemon> congrats ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/stupid_ubuntu.png vs https://linux.die.net/man/1/cpufreq-set
<pitastrudl> nice
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, http://superuser.com/a/602306
<Pepelka> osx - How do you change the background color of man pages? - Super User
<CrazyLemon> matjaz mislis da je background color issue?
<matjaz> ne, tvoj colorscheme ima drugo belo isto kot drugo črno
<matjaz> predvidevam
<matjaz> prek the komand lahko definiraš svoje barve za man pages
<matjaz> teh*
<CrazyLemon> matjaz hvala
<CrazyLemon> bold font je bil črne barve
<CrazyLemon> hence that issue
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, http://imgur.com/a/nrfrU
<Pepelka> Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet
<Pepelka> »Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet.«
<matjaz> COLOR EVERYTHING!
<zdobersek> #ffffffuckoff
<matjaz> more like #ffffffffuckoff
<zdobersek> ^ alpha male right here
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/xenial/man1/cpupower.1.html
<Pepelka> Ubuntu Manpage: cpupower - Shows and sets processor power related values
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/crna-kronika/v-streljanju-v-ajdovscini-umrla-dva-cloveka/403030
<Pepelka> V streljanju v Ajdovščini umrla dva človeka :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Pepelka> »Na bencinskem servisu v Ajdovščini je prišlo do streljanja, v katerem sta umrla dva človeka. Po prvih informacijah, ki jih ima Policijska uprava Nova Gorica, naj bi šlo za umor in samomor.«
<yang> :(
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a pol dam vsa jedra počasi na 800mhz?
<CrazyLemon> by počasi i mean core by core
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> ta drug fix je da disablaš idle state
<dz0ny> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/xenial/man1/cpupower-idle-set.1.html
<Pepelka> Ubuntu Manpage: cpupower idle-set - Utility to set cpu idle state specific kernel
<dz0ny> pa daš ondemand
<dz0ny> ce je res to pol ti neb smel v crash it
<dz0ny> sam prvo gov pol state :)
<dz0ny> ne obratno
<CrazyLemon> cpu MHz         : 800.000
<CrazyLemon> cpu MHz         : 2600.000
<CrazyLemon> cpu MHz         : 2600.000
<CrazyLemon> cpu MHz         : 2600.000
<CrazyLemon> trenutno
<CrazyLemon> koliko časa pa pustim med spremembami freq? :D
<CrazyLemon> zdaj sta dva corea na 800 dva na 2.6ghz
<CrazyLemon> 3:1
<CrazyLemon> vsi so na 800
<dz0ny> hm
<dz0ny> dej ga v sleep
<dz0ny> Å¡e prej pa tole prilimaj /var/log/pm-suspend.log
<CrazyLemon> cat /var/log/pm-suspend.log | pastebinit
<CrazyLemon> Poskušate poslati prazen dokument, končanje.
<CrazyLemon> a pustim na 800mhz?
<CrazyLemon> js ne znam uporabljt tega idle-set :D
<CrazyLemon> kaj za vraga je STATE_NO
<CrazyLemon> Available idle states: POLL C1 C2   a tole?
<yang> https://media.giphy.com/media/3o6ZtnjmUgRzRMraJG/giphy.gif
<CrazyLemon> https://gist.github.com/wmealing/2dd2b543c4d3cff6cab7
<Pepelka> What are CPU "C-states" and how to disable them if needed? · GitHub
<CrazyLemon> sleep states !
<CrazyLemon> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/Zaslonska%20slika%202016-09-18%2012-21-27.png
<CrazyLemon> https://askubuntu.com/questions/749349/how-to-set-intel-idle-max-cstate-1
<Pepelka> intel - How to set intel_idle.max_cstate=1 - Ask Ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> tole bom poskusil
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: C state je idle
<dz0ny> sam so različni nivoji
<dz0ny> c3 je suspend
<dz0ny> aka mirovanje
<dz0ny> sam tistega lahko sam cel cpu uveljaviš, če se prav spomnim
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: sej praviš da nimaš intla
<CrazyLemon> well that was a mistake
<CrazyLemon> max_cstate=1 is no go
<CrazyLemon> zmrznu takoj po bootu
<CrazyLemon> ko je dz0ny pisal da je C smth hibernate
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> mogoče bi mogu dat processor.max_cstate=1   ne pa intel_idle
<CrazyLemon> oziroma 0!
<zdobersek> intel_idle? but u don't have an intel
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ja..tist askubuntu je pisal sam za intel_idle
<CrazyLemon> tist gist pa piše tudi processor.max..
<CrazyLemon> i had my msev moment in sm površno prebral
<CrazyLemon> nč..reboot za test processor.max_cstate=0
<zdobersek> glhf
<CrazyLemon> ty
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Remember The Milk Now Has an Official Linux App  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/AgZh-NtX0mQ/remember-milk-official-linux-app
<Krutec> zeh
<CrazyLemon> bless you
<zdobersek> bless be onto u
<zdobersek> bru
<CrazyLemon> into*
<zdobersek> why u wanna penetrate people
<CrazyLemon> its just in my nature
<msev-1> dz0ny, enkrat te moram prašat kko internet radio notr spravm v mopidy, k zaenkrat mam sam podcaste (sam moram najprj najdt kšne dobr internetne radie)
<msev-1> dobre*
<zdobersek> there's tales ... that some do indeed exist ...
<zdobersek> terminal radius
<zdobersek> al neki tazga
<msev-1> https://www.internet-radio.com/
<Pepelka> Internet Radio: Free Music from Thousands of Stations
<Pepelka> »Listen to free music from thousands of internet radio stations streaming live right now. Search or browse all your favourite music genres.«
<CrazyLemon> !g mopidy add internet radio
<Pepelka> Mopidy-Stream — Mopidy 2.0.1 documentation http://docs.mopidy.com/en/latest/ext/stream/
<msev-1> no te bom prašal k ma vsaka postaja neke 3 variante linkov :D
<msev-1> kero morm uporabt
<CrazyLemon> talepšo varianto
<CrazyLemon> vedno talepšo izbereš
<Krutec> :D
<zdobersek> said the guy who picked Kuota
<msev-1> .pls .m3u popup
<msev-1> če odprem pls s text editorjem notr vidm http://91.237.213.34:8002/
<Pepelka> SHOUTcast Administrator
<msev-1> so i guess?
<msev-1> a pač sam ta link notr pajstnem? čeprov me na nek server poveže?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek whats wrong with kuota?!?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: it's meh
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek you're meh
<CrazyLemon> its clean its young its everything you're not!
<CrazyLemon> .gif oh snap
<jabuk> No gif available :(
<CrazyLemon> :(
<CrazyLemon> msev-1 https://discuss.mopidy.com/t/new-user-how-do-i-create-a-playlist/596
<Pepelka> New User! How do I create a playlist? - Pi MusicBox - Mopidy Discuss
<Pepelka> »I have loaded MusicBox onto a RaspberryPi and it is running fine. My music is on either the SD card or a USB memory stick. MusicBox can see the files OK and can play them. My problem is I do not know how to make a playlist and add it to the playlist section. Thanks for any help. Brian«
<msev-1> a ni pol pod streamom
<msev-1> zakaj zj m3u
<msev-1> grem na #mopidy
<msev-1> sam k nč ne povejo tm
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: GNOME Games Levels Up With Gamepad, Fullscreen & Playstation Support  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/NQfTfZ6IC1o/gnome-games-3-22-gamepad-support
<dz0ny> msev-: to je shoutcast
<dz0ny> ne icecast
<dz0ny> morš ; na konc dat
<dz0ny> http://91.237.213.34:8002/;
<dz0ny> pa mislim da sm pepelko zrušu zdej
<dz0ny> https://discuss.mopidy.com/t/new-user-how-do-i-create-a-playlist/596
<Pepelka> New User! How do I create a playlist? - Pi MusicBox - Mopidy Discuss
<Pepelka> »I have loaded MusicBox onto a RaspberryPi and it is running fine. My music is on either the SD card or a USB memory stick. MusicBox can see the files OK and can play them. My problem is I do not know how to make a playlist and add it to the playlist section. Thanks for any help. Brian«
<dz0ny> maybe not
<msev-> a si zihr z ;
<msev-> k je neki začel downloadat pa ni zgledal k music fajl
<dz0ny> haha
<dz0ny> jp
<dz0ny> sej to hočeš
<dz0ny> ne moreš ti playliste v playlisto dt no
<msev-> a pol iz pls-ja url potegnem
<msev-> pa dam zadj ;
<dz0ny> ne
<msev-> pa je to to
<dz0ny> :D
<dz0ny> lahko kr direkt daš;
<msev-> dj mi plz na primeru ene postaje iz https://www.internet-radio.com/ povej
<Pepelka> Internet Radio: Free Music from Thousands of Stations
<Pepelka> »Listen to free music from thousands of internet radio stations streaming live right now. Search or browse all your favourite music genres.«
<dz0ny> ne rabiš pls vlečt če je shoutcast
<msev-> no tuki mam možnost play buttona pls m3u pa popup
<dz0ny> kopiraš url od pls
<dz0ny> https://www.internet-radio.com/servers/tools/playlistgenerator/?u=http://us1.internet-radio.com:8180/listen.pls&t=.pls
<dz0ny> pobrišeš https://www.internet-radio.com/servers/tools/playlistgenerator/?u=
<Pepelka> Internet Radio: Free Music from Thousands of Stations
<Pepelka> »Listen to free music from thousands of internet radio stations streaming live right now. Search or browse all your favourite music genres.«
<dz0ny> http://us1.internet-radio.com:8180/listen.pls&t=.pls
<Pepelka> SHOUTcast Server
<dz0ny> zamenjaš listen.pls&t=.pls z ;
<dz0ny> done
<msev-> ok si bom skopiral to v beležko
<msev-> kaj pa pol kam kopiram ta link
<dz0ny> jah tam k ga prevajaš
<dz0ny> predvajaš
<dz0ny> mpv http://us1.internet-radio.com:8180/;
<dz0ny> vlc http://us1.internet-radio.com:8180/;
<dz0ny> ...
<msev-> aha
<msev-> ka pa če ga prek mopidyja
<dz0ny> daš url direkt
<msev-> ga pa nalepm not v streams?
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> al pa mpc http://us1.internet-radio.com:8180/;
<msev-> ja to zastopm sam tko da bi mel database pol not
<msev-> da bi zbiral kerga bi predvajal
<dz0ny> I have no idea about that
<dz0ny> nism nik delal
<msev-> k ta mopidy stream does not povide a lib or playlist storage
<dz0ny> btw za mopidy maš radio extension
<dz0ny> msev-: to ni to kr ti misliš da je
<dz0ny> v tist dir
<dz0ny> daš m3u file
<dz0ny> ki vsebuje elemente za predvajat
<dz0ny> msev-: pa spet vse piše
<dz0ny> tko da predlagam da se tistega lotiš
<msev-> a m3u pol?
<msev-> vidm da je v temu m3uju notr ip address od tega radia
<msev-> a pol dam pač samo več ip adresov od različni postaj notr v 1 m3u fajl
<msev-> in jih bom vse dal skupaj v playlisto?
<msev-> a tole https://docs.mopidy.com/en/latest/ext/m3u/ nj preberem?
<Pepelka> Mopidy-M3U — Mopidy 2.0.1 documentation
<msev-> al je ta radio-de plugin taprav?
<msev-> dz0ny, loh jutr nadaljujeva, te bom jutr naprej vprašal :D
<msev-> opcija je Å¡e vedno tunein tudi
<zdobersek> kr rezerviru si je termin :>
<dz0ny> sej sem že pripravil položnico
<zdobbie> rekted
<CrazyLemon> js bi mu zaračunu tudi to da ves čas (tudi čez vikende) moraš bit v pripravljenosti!
<dz0ny> a v smislu JU':D
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<dz0ny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7QO4g5zC3xU
<Pepelka> Emeli Sandé - Hurts in the Live Lounge - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Emeli Sande performs her brand new single 'Hurts' in the BBC Radio 1 Live Lounge http://vevo.ly/gR6InP«
<zdobersek> then step outside ffd
<zdobersek> ffs
<CrazyLemon> what ^ said
<dz0ny> in the Live Lounge je bbc dodal :)
<matjaz> jeez this zdobs guy
<matjaz> da bes
<CrazyLemon> quick as a whip!
<CrazyLemon> also!
<CrazyLemon> no freezes!
<matjaz> kaj sem si pa nor tsatsiki naredu za kosilo
<CrazyLemon> freeze free since 12:44
<matjaz> noro
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, you solved it!
<matjaz> a ti je msev- pomagu?
<CrazyLemon> matjaz torej..jogurt, kumarca, pa česen? :)
<matjaz> tako ja, pa kis, olje, sol
<CrazyLemon> matjaz ni..he's useless :/
<CrazyLemon> matjaz če maš rad take 'namaze' priporočam melancan v pečici..dokler ni čist črn (sj v bistvu je že but you know what i mean)
<CrazyLemon> pol pa ga previdno odpreš..pa vsebino vn pobereš
<dz0ny> charred črn
<CrazyLemon> pol pa dodaš mal soli pa mal olja
<CrazyLemon> pa je so awesome
<matjaz> tko nekak sem ga zadnjič, z rižem
<CrazyLemon> ja..charred
<matjaz> also, prvič sem ga jedel
<matjaz> pa je dost kul
<CrazyLemon> also..you're a weirdo
<msev-> matjaz, ne čist
<CrazyLemon> melancan je zakon..tako ko pečeš čevapčiče kot ko ga ješ s krompirjem
<msev-> še čakam če bo kšn pro tip vrgu naprej
 * CrazyLemon ga je pravkar jedu..olupljenga v pečici s krompirjem
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a je emeli pravkar izdala nov album?
<msev-> ubistvu pomoje morm sam m3u-je dat v /var/lib/mopidy/playlists
<msev-> pa se bojo pol pojavle te postaje?
<dz0ny> tatarska + 4siri > my last meal
<dz0ny> msev-: da in ne
<dz0ny> ti češ en m3u postaje.m3u
<dz0ny> pa not vse tvoje psotaje
<msev-> aja ok tnx
<dz0ny> nared m3u z vlc
<dz0ny> pa shran tja
<msev-> najs
<msev-> hvala dz0ny svaka čast
<CrazyLemon> no sej če ima več .m3ujev tudi ni nič narobe
<CrazyLemon> vsaj tko se bere v navodilih
<dz0ny> nope
 * msev- plača položnico z velik geek respecta do dzonyja
<dz0ny> sam lodaš lahko sam enga
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny no pol pa popravite navodila! :>
<dz0ny> ne moreš next/prev med njimi
<CrazyLemon> aja..ja to itak
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ne vem
<dz0ny> mia sm vidu da ma
<matjaz> single je dala
<matjaz> ta Hurts
<CrazyLemon> pa what the hell..29 je stara?
<CrazyLemon> zgleda way older
<dz0ny> 11 November 2016
<CrazyLemon> matjaz ja..to bo to
<dz0ny> bo
<matjaz> ne ji tega povedat CrazyLemon
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: dost mlajsa od tebe
<zdobbie> so forget it
<matjaz> :D
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie sj je ne bi niti hotu! k zgleda old!
 * CrazyLemon likes them young
<CrazyLemon> young looking? :D
<matjaz> :DD
<msev-> CrazyLemon, then you like msev :P
<msev-> haha
<msev-> a zato mi skoz pomagaš :D
<msev-> hahah
<CrazyLemon> msev- žal mi je..nimaš šans pri meni!
<zdobbie> who the fuck is Mia anyway
<CrazyLemon> k skoz neki gobcaš :P
<msev-> preveč sm glasn ja :P
<zdobbie> .yt lcd soundsystem home
<jabuk> LCD Soundsystem - Home https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aBpl8YH9cjQ
<matjaz> ,yt mia paper planes
<matjaz> .yt mia paper planes
<CrazyLemon> s/,/.
<jabuk> M.I.A. - Paper Planes https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ewRjZoRtu0Y
<matjaz> https://i.imgur.com/K88WeEc.gifv daaaaaaaaaaaaaaayum
<matjaz> kako pa to awesome zgleda
<CrazyLemon> IR?
<CrazyLemon> nope..ledice
<matjaz> LED lightsuit
<msev-> wau matjaz
<msev-> such blinky very wow
<CrazyLemon> sam če ne poznaš proge si effed
 * msev- 's new winter apparel
<CrazyLemon> ker ti osvetli lih meter dva
<msev-> teli majo jajca k to delajo pred smrekami
<msev-> :D
<msev-> zj mi en študent iz indije teži na mycroftu
<msev-> misl da sm glavn dev :D
<msev-> hoče derp learning delat :D
<CrazyLemon> derp
<msev-> tko da zj se počutm kukr vi k vas js sprašujem :D
<msev-> enkrat me je en indijec iz mumbaja poklical, pa mi je povedal da sm naročen na obisk pri brivcu kdaj bom pršu :D
<dz0ny> hm mia je 40
<dz0ny> waat
<dz0ny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r-Nw7HbaeWY
<Pepelka> M.I.A. - Borders - YouTube
<Pepelka> »M.I.A. “AIM” Album out now iTunes: http://smarturl.it/AIM Apple Music: http://smarturl.it/AIM.ap Google Play: http://smarturl.it/AIM.gp Amazon: http://smartu...«
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: fits your age IMO
<dz0ny> The United States has restricted her access into and out of the country during her career since the release of her debut album, for criticizing foreign policy.
<dz0ny> yep firs me
<dz0ny> fit+s
<matjaz> http://www.espn.com/olympics/story/_/id/17571697/iranian-cyclist-bahman-golbarnezhad-dies-crash-paralympics-road-race?sf36217062=1
<Pepelka> Iranian cyclist Bahman Golbarnezhad dies after crash in Paralympics road race
<Pepelka> »An Iranian cyclist has died after a crash in a C4-5 cycling road race at the Rio de Janeiro Paralympics on Saturday.«
<matjaz> dang
<idioterna> evo sm pogledu ndgt zdej, dz0ny
<idioterna> jsm podobn naredu
<idioterna> s pamzi
<CrazyLemon> ndgt?
<idioterna> neil degrasse truman
<msev-> dang nimam var/lib/mopidy
<msev-> .local/share/mopidy/m3u možno da je tuki
<msev-> zj se krog vrti nalaga iz m3uja :D
<msev-> fingers crossed da bo kj
<msev-> shit ERROR    Error reading playlist m3u:Favourites.m3u: No such file or directory kko če je
<msev-> wtf
<msev-> aha m3u8 more bit mogoče sm failov pri shranjevanju
<msev-> aja sj je blo
<msev-> hmm
<msev-> ok zj dela sam noče prikazat imen postaj :)
<msev-> tko 2 od 10 prikaže :D
<msev-> dz0ny, http://imageshack.com/i/pnz6dfHZp
<Pepelka> ImageShack - Slika 001.png
<Pepelka> »Store and share all of your images @ IMAGESHACK.com«
<msev-> aha ta extinf morm dodat
<msev-> razumem
<msev-> sm že popravu
<msev-> msev hacker
<msev-> :D
<idioterna> mi mormo sam tle gledat
<idioterna> pa ti vse sam pogruntas
<msev-> ne ne :)
<msev-> rabm mal da me vodte o wise ones
<msev-> brb
<matjaz> pomojem sem se kar odloču
<matjaz> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Beelink-GT1-TV-Box-Amlogic-S912-Octa-Core-H-265-Android-6-0-2-4G-5/32719151142.html?ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_0,searchweb201602_2_10057_10056_10065_10068_10055_9982_10054_10069_10059_10033_10058_10073_10017_10070_10060_10061_10052_10062_10053_10050_10051,searchweb201603_4&btsid=f965cb88-2b89-4fb6-8fae-534854b6d054
<matjaz> BRACE FOR IMPACT T-10 MINUTES!
<CrazyLemon> kak impact
<matjaz> global notice je prletu od Freenode adminov
<CrazyLemon> ah pa res
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: RE: Posodobilnik programov ne deluje: Prejem podrobnosti o skladišču je spodletel.  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43904#Comment_43904
<CrazyLemon> kaj je takega na tem beelinku
<idioterna> neki pise sam sm ze zapru
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, Android STB
<matjaz> ma 6.0, ma Gbit ethernet, pa dost kul proc
<dz0ny> Matjaz poglej nq xda ce ma recovery
<dz0ny> K eni boxi gan
<dz0ny> Nimajo
<matjaz> hm, a je kakšen konkreten razlog da ga rabim?
<dz0ny> Ce hoces reset, restore nardit
<dz0ny> Pa btw tole se zlo greje
<dz0ny> Tam do 80-90
<dz0ny> Pa preveri da octa zares dela
<dz0ny> K do zdej niso znal narxit da bi
<dz0ny> china boys
<matjaz> antutu pa cpuz kažeta vseh 8 jeder
<matjaz> je pa ta box nova zadeva
<matjaz> 30.8.2016
<idioterna> https://scontent.fbeg1-1.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/14322268_1269473099752756_1324686153773699243_n.jpg?oh=6ab0ea104ea0dd428dfc87309fcaf4fc&oe=583E13D9
<Krutec> XD
<idioterna> aha najdu sauce https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wGHABbJBP5U
<Pepelka> ali G and abortion - YouTube
<Pepelka> »the best ver. none of the bs«
<zdobbie> https://i.redd.it/shyvnpt2kamx.png
<zdobbie> se Oesterreicherje sisamo
<msev-> ej dz0ny pa matjaz ta cpu je fejk da je 2GHz
<msev-> so ugotovil da gre sam do 1.5GHz uresnic
<msev-> čeprov kernel prav da gre kao do 2GHz ampak se lažejo kitajci
<msev-> cnxsoft
<CrazyLemon> freeze free since 12:44!
<zdobersek> GET FREEZD
<CrazyLemon> FU
<zdobersek> did it freeze?
<CrazyLemon> no
<zdobersek> then GET FREEZD
<CrazyLemon> FU
<zdobersek> did it freeze now?
<CrazyLemon> almost
<zdobersek> then GET FREEZD
<zdobersek> msev-: ce se nis pogruntu while loopa ^
<CrazyLemon> ali if else if else
<idioterna> if all else fails.
<zdobersek> then IT FROZE
 * CrazyLemon hungry
<idioterna> js si grem tut nastimat neki
<zdobersek> pejta
<zdobersek> bom jst stradu se za vaju
<CrazyLemon> kaj greš naštimat?
<CrazyLemon> uu..lahk bi pašto s tuno
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: let me steer you https://www.reddit.com/r/pizza
<Pepelka> Pizza
<Pepelka> »The home of pizza on reddit. An educational community devoted to the art of pizza making.«
<CrazyLemon> to bi znalo bit kr kul
<idioterna> to sm ze za kosilo
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny že dve pizzi ta teden..dovolj je bilo
<idioterna> zdej bom nek druzga
<idioterna> neki
 * CrazyLemon bi mlečni riž z nutello
<CrazyLemon> but can't..must resist
<idioterna> tega pomoje ni tle
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: o lol pol si pa jaz očitam da jih preveč pojem k eno na 14 dni
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny naah..you're fine
<CrazyLemon> pizza > nutella
<dz0ny> :D
<dz0ny> piščančjo moram enkrat probat
 * CrazyLemon ni okusil nutelle že vsaj mesec in pol
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny nutello?? yuck
<dz0ny> pico
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny spečeš navadno pico pa dodaš popečenga p'ščanca gor
<CrazyLemon> pa je to to
<dz0ny> prej potem vmes?
<dz0ny> daš začimbe tud al sam sol
<dz0ny> začimbe ala grill mix?
<idioterna> whatever floats your boat ane
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny čist na koncu je najboljše..začimbe pa karkoli tebi ustreza
<CrazyLemon> ker raw piščanca dat na pico..ugh..tega si ne bi želel :D
<dz0ny> http://sallysbakingaddiction.com/2014/03/11/homemade-bbq-chicken-pizza/
<Pepelka> Homemade BBQ Chicken Pizza. - Sallys Baking Addiction
<Pepelka> »Get the recipe for my favorite homemade BBQ chicken pizza. Ditch the delivery because this is an all-star recipe!«
<dz0ny> on todo :)
<CrazyLemon> ja..čebula je itak na vsaki kul :)
<CrazyLemon> You’ll need about 1 cup of chopped cooked chicken
<CrazyLemon> this could also work ja
<CrazyLemon> sam..mogoče piščanc rata dokaj suh razn če ne daš večje kose
<dz0ny> ja sm razmišljal da moraš ujet ta pravi čas za vse skupaj če hočeš bbq style
<dz0ny> tle da not bbq omako
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny lahk skuhaš piščanca
<CrazyLemon> razkosaš..nato dodaš svojo bbq omako pa ga nekje vmes sam vržeš gor da se mal zapeče omaka
<CrazyLemon> mislim..bbq omako dodaš na piščanca..premešaš etc. in nato daš na pico
<dz0ny> mhm
<msev-> a na pečenga pšanca ne
<msev-> al pa vsaj kuhanga
<msev-> pa pol na pico
<CrazyLemon> pečen piščanc tudi lahko..samo ga ne smeš preveč časa peč na pici ker bo ratal suh
<msev-> js sam z mozarello jem pico :D
<msev-> nesme bit navadnga sira :D
<msev-> k me trebuh pol boli :(
<dz0ny> a ti si pol en tistih
<CrazyLemon> meni ni všeč samo z mozarello
<dz0ny> lactose intolerant
<dz0ny> msev-: a kozarec mlega spiješ?
<msev-> ja mlek me ne unič tok
<msev-> prov sam sir me ful :D
<msev-> drgač pa sam kakav pijem nemorm samga mleka
<dz0ny> a?
<msev-> isto sir nemorm sam more bit nujn origano gor :D
<dz0ny> kako sam kakav
<dz0ny> vode pa tist?...
<CrazyLemon> ne..mleko pa kakav
<CrazyLemon> :D
<msev-> ja mleko pa kakav
<msev-> niti nemorm navadn jogurt sam sadni :D
<CrazyLemon> on je pač tak k en 5letnik..k ne more sam mleka pit ampak mora bit še kakav v mleku
<idioterna> to je krneki
<CrazyLemon> :P
<msev-> mal sm zbirčn tut pri mlečnih izdelkih
<idioterna> pa pr heroinu tut.
<msev-> ja tko je zgleda sm preveč pil mlečnih stvari k sm bil majhen
<msev-> da se mi je zagravžal pol
<CrazyLemon> dvomim
<CrazyLemon> nč..tuna time
<zdobbie> https://i.imgur.com/nVxzMcM.jpg
<CrazyLemon> https://i.imgur.com/ZL1KHdE.jpg
<idioterna> to sm pa ze vidu nek
<zdobbie> SHE'S ON THIS CHANNEL
<dz0ny> omg
<zdobbie> tell me
<dz0ny> I've been doing it wrong my whole life https://i.imgur.com/Hm7zPMD.jpg
<zdobbie> don't be a show-off
<CrazyLemon>  thats just dumb
<zdobbie> pots and kettles!
<msev-> bangers and mash
<zdobersek> this boi right here
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Media Player Indicator Is A Slick Sound Menu for GNOME Shell  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/Do2D70gRFzE/gnome-shell-music-player-extension
<CrazyLemon> wtf
<CrazyLemon> eden na insurgency ima moj nick!
<idioterna> zihr je terorist
<Krutec> rip
<zdobbie> does he suck just as much?
<CrazyLemon> idioterna res je terorist!
<CrazyLemon> no..tudi (1)CrazyLemon je!
<dz0ny> testing https://instant.io/#74fc1481057601db4991fe94eeebed64a3547439
<Pepelka> Instant.io - Streaming file transfer over WebTorrent
<msev-> a ta "import json" je core python package?
<msev-> kaj je to dz0ny
<dz0ny> da
<dz0ny> p2p sharing over browsers
<CrazyLemon> dont open that while playing a game
<CrazyLemon> worst idea ever
<msev-> kko to da mi mpdroid ne lista pod playlisti une internet radio statione
<msev-> lol sj zj mi zgleda tut webui ne
<msev-> zakaj je tok hit ane miss :D
<msev-> zmerm me ugrizne to, da enkrat dela pol pa ne :D
<msev-> wut zbrisala se je notranjost tega fajla sama od sebe
<msev-> pač zj k sm spet dodal notr je vredu...ampak, zakaj se je zbrisala vsebina fajla?
<msev-> važn da spet dela :D
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/evleaks/status/777589343586246656
<Pepelka> Evan Blass auf Twitter: "Hello, Allo (launches this week)."
<msev-> pismo spet so se pobrisal
<CrazyLemon> mogoče se ni pobrisala ampak prepisala
<msev-> sm ugotovu da se pobriše če grem iz Playlists taba v Library tab
<msev-> ne čist se pobriše je totaln prazn fajl
<msev-> dz0ny, če slučajn veš kaj je fora to plz help
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] mit: HP tiskalniki/MF naprave  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/6529/hp-tiskalniki-mf-naprave
<msev-> a obstaja v sloveniji kšn ponudnik k ponuja zastonj prenos podatkov do 10mb prek sima (ker npr v švici obstaja tak ponudnik) :D
<yang> do 10 mb ?
<idioterna> msev-: "telemetrija"
<yang> a ti bi rad eno slikco zastonj prenesel ?
<idioterna> mobitel temu rece
<idioterna> msev-: ni zastojn je pa cheap
<msev-> k zj so kitajci začel delat za 3usd take modulčke k so k mobiteli
<msev-> pa lah prek seriala pol pošilaš zadeve okol
<msev-> http://www.ebay.com/itm/A6-GPRS-GSM-Module-Adapter-Board-Plate-Quad-band-850-900-1800-1900MHZ-Antenna-/322121300920?hash=item4affecfbb8:g:rXEAAOSwFe5Xzo-D
<Pepelka> A6 GPRS GSM Module Adapter Board Plate Quad Band 850 900 1800 1900MHz Antenna | eBay
<yang> kje pa bi to uporabil ?
<msev-> http://www.ebay.com/itm/A7-GPRS-GSM-Module-Adapter-Board-Plate-Quad-band-850-900-1800-1900MHZ-Antenna-/191962918907?hash=item2cb1e1affb:g:CagAAOSwFdtXzSq~ ta ma pa tut gps zravn sam kitajci Å¡e sami ne vejo :D
<Pepelka> A7 GPRS GSM Module Adapter Board Plate Quad Band 850 900 1800 1900MHz Antenna | eBay
<msev-> tega bi loh za tracker npr
<msev-> pač nevem zdi se mi kul to lahko povežeš na rpi al pa na arduinota pa pošiljaš telemetrijo prek 3g naokol :)...actually še nimam use-casea ampak je vseen zanimiv
<idioterna> msev-: telemetrija je tole lej
<idioterna> http://www.telekom.si/podjetniki/paketi/vsi-paketi/paket-telemetrija
<Pepelka> Paket Telemetrija - Podjetniki - Telekom Slovenije
<Pepelka> »Paket Telemetrija je namenjen komunikaciji med napravami oz. tako imenovanim storitvam M2M (Machine to Machine), kjer se prenašajo telemetrični podatki.«
<msev-> o kok je pocen
<msev-> đabe
<msev-> tnx terna zlo zanimivo da obstaja tut tak paket
<idioterna> edin prov.
<dz0ny> Hah 130€ na mesec, cheap
<yang> zakaj bi placeval 5 eur za 10 MB prenosa, ce lahko placas 7 eur in dobis 1.5 GB prenosa pri izimobil
<idioterna> kaj pa ce ne rabis 1.5GB?
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] galjot: RE: Posodobilnik programov ne deluje: Prejem podrobnosti o skladišču je spodletel.  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43905#Comment_43905
<yang> zgleda da je 130 eur prilop
#ubuntu-si 2017-09-11
<metalcamp_> jutro
<napsy> jutro
<speed-> jutro
<speed-> bomo delali kaj ta teden?
<speed-> ali bolj na izi? :p
<metalcamp_> work hard or go home :>
<speed-> idem zaj na magno
<speed-> kazat nekaj
<speed-> pa nimam nic
<speed-> pa morem diplomatsko krivdo na njih porinit
<speed-> :p
<metalcamp_> hoče 3d render? :D
<speed-> haha ja
<zdobbie_> povej jim, da bos vlozu pritozbo zoper okoljevarstveno dovoljenje
<zdobbie_> ce bojo prevec tezil
<speed-> nebo nihce nic tezil
<speed-> i can negotiate!
<metalcamp_> https://me.me/embed/i/bu-did-9-13064551
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: verjetno je kje kak hook
<dz0ny> btw coffeescript je eol
<dz0ny> tko da bo treba v  es6 prevest
<dz0ny> mas tud samodejni translator za to
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: smo ugotovil da trackerje se kr prek ipv6 klice
<dz0ny> in za ipv6 ma un "tracker" blackhole
<slax0r> jutro
<zdobbie_> pa kje si ti
<zdobbie_> kje mas denarnico?
<zdobbie_> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 3540.00, low: 3451.00, high: 3669.77, bid: 3530.01, ask: 3540.00
<slax0r> zdobbie_: na marlesu :P
<slax0r> saj vem kolk je btc, spremljam vsak dan :P
<slax0r> sem tudi hotel nekih 50-100eur vrect na coinbase
<slax0r> pa mi ne uspe validirat osebne izkaznice
<slax0r> prasci
<metalcamp_> y coinbase
<slax0r> ne vem, tam sem pac probal
<slax0r> parkrat poslikal osebno
<slax0r> ni slo skoz
<slax0r> eh..fuck it
<lynxlynxlynx> u je lepa radarska
<slax0r> https://i.ytimg.com/vi/2yNfxMYWMj8/hqdefault.jpg
<idioterna> http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<idioterna> mi mamo tut irmo?
<idioterna> na sreco nc kej dost ne piha.
<slax0r> saj baje je tudi irma zgubila malo moci
<slax0r> je baje se "samo" 2. kategorija
<zdobersek> omg it worked? https://www.reddit.com/r/atheism/comments/6z6zrn/a_cat5_hurricane_is_about_to_hit_them/
<slax0r> zdobersek: ne, mislim da so bili oni ki so streljali na irmo
<idioterna> ja ne vem ce je blo to pametno
<idioterna> k bo njen big brother hoze zdej uletu
<zdobersek> bloody hurricunst
<zdobersek> cunts
<slax0r> a ima kdo mogoce od vas ta a1 internet?
<Matthai> slax0r, jaz imam samo simobilov data paket
<slax0r> zanima me ta domaci net in kako je kaj z latency, stabilnost, itd
<Matthai> to pa ne vem, mislim pa, da so to amis kupili
<slax0r> "Saj A1 domači LTE je neomejen. Po 200 GB se ti hitrost zmanjša na 2/1. Tako imaš izpolnjeno svojo željo. Rajši počasnejši in neomejen internet, kot hitrejši, ki je omejen."
<slax0r> le wut?!
<slax0r> a smo v kameni dobi?
<slax0r> lol, no thanks...
<dz0ny> ai mobilni net?
<dz0ny> al a1 rezidenčni?
<slax0r> https://www.a1.si/pomoc-in-informacije/akcije/a1-domaci-net-orto
<jabuk> A1 Domači net ORTO | A1 | A1
<slax0r> ta srot
<jabuk> Nimaš dostopa do širokopasovnega interneta ali pa nisi zadovoljen s trenutno povezavo? Preveri možnosti paketa Domači net Orto.
<slax0r> saj me je minilo ko sem videl 2/1
<dz0ny> :)
<speed-> kje se zacne sirokopasovni internet
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> pred leti se je zacel pri 128kbit :P
<slax0r> ali je bil 256kbit najmanjsi paket pri silol adsl?
<speed-> pred leti
<speed-> pred leti sem bil veseli ko arnes ni mel linije zasedene
<speed-> da sem lahko bil na lokalno stevilko
<speed-> ok to je bolj pred 20 leti :p
<slax0r> :D
<slax0r> danes pa ce ni vsaj 10Mbit ga ne povoham :P
<speed-> 10mbit
<speed-> ze to skoraj ni vec sirokopasovno :D
<slax0r> mja :)
<slax0r> boljse pa je vseeno kot 2
<slax0r> :D
<speed-> pa kdo te ma 2
<speed-> ka si nori
<slax0r> a1...
<speed-> to je valda ilegalno
<slax0r> https://www.a1.si/pomoc-in-informacije/akcije/a1-domaci-net-orto
<jabuk> A1 Domači net ORTO | A1 | A1
<slax0r> bi moglo bit ja
<speed-> krsenje clovekovih pravic
<jabuk> Nimaš dostopa do širokopasovnega interneta ali pa nisi zadovoljen s trenutno povezavo? Preveri možnosti paketa Domači net Orto.
<speed-> fua se 4dni
<speed-> napeto de
<speed-> :)
<zdobbie_> kvaj cakamo?
<speed-> dddopust
<slax0r> da btc pade na 1k
<speed-> pa to tudi ja
<metalcamp_> :D
<zdobbie_> bo padlo, ja
<zdobbie_> speed odhiti na dopust, bitcoin pa v kolaps
<slax0r> hja
<slax0r> samo speed pride nazaj
<slax0r> in potem btc sped gre do lune
<metalcamp_> \o/
<zdobbie_> ti pa ze v nizkem startu
<zdobbie_> jebenti, poj bos pa lahko v ikeo hodu, ne marles!
<slax0r> hehe :)
<speed-> pa koga
<speed-> lahko bo sel k tislaru
<speed-> po custom made!
<slax0r> http://i.imgur.com/CugSB1g.jpg
<slax0r> dz0ny: poznas to: https://leanpub.com/b/golang-app-bundle
<dz0ny> nope
<dz0ny> bos povedu ce je ok
<dz0ny> Creating a simple API
<dz0ny> to je main point prve knjige zgleda
<dz0ny> brez dokumentacije afc
<slax0r> dz0ny: kje pa pise da sem jo kupil? ^^
<slax0r> sicer za 12e me kar mika
<dz0ny> btw avrotja mas v slo developerji skupini na fb
<dz0ny> ga lahko vrpasas direkt :)
<dz0ny> v skupini so dobrodosli tud expati baje :D
<slax0r> expati?
<slax0r> kaj ga naj vprasam? kaksno mas mnenje o svoji knjigi? :)
<slax0r> kot da bi sel zavarovalnega agenta iz triglava vprasat kaj si misli o njihovih zivljenskih policah recimo
<slax0r> :D
<dz0ny> ne vprasas ga kaj tocno je opisan :)
<dz0ny> k un free sample je bl tutorial to go
<slax0r> vprasanje je, ce res rabim knjigo, ker je dosti free resourcov na webu
<slax0r> and then there's dz0ny ^^
<slax0r> bom zacel z msev-style developmentom
<dz0ny> ask dz0ny ?
<slax0r> yes
<dz0ny> haha
<slax0r> :)
<dz0ny> arso api bom prepisal v cha
<dz0ny> da vidmo kolk se to obense
<slax0r> dafuq is cha? :)
<slax0r> saj, arso api bo moj go-to ko se mi kje kaj zatakne :)
<slax0r> upam da si dobro spisal da mi ne bosp otem ko bom vse "skopiral" rekel da je srot :P
<dz0ny> https://github.com/go-chi/chi
<jabuk> GitHub - go-chi/chi: lightweight, idiomatic and composable router for building Go HTTP services
<jabuk> chi - lightweight, idiomatic and composable router for building Go HTTP services
<dz0ny> strot je :D
<slax0r> aja, chi
<dz0ny> sreot je
<slax0r> :)
<dz0ny> maeh
<dz0ny> too much cofeee
<slax0r> v arso api si uporabljal gorilla mux?
<CrazyLemon> no gorillas were harmed during the development of arso api
<idioterna> pity
<slax0r> https://btcprominer.life/
<jabuk> BTCProMiner - Bitcoin mining. Earn Bitcoin for free.
<slax0r> le wut? :D
<jabuk> BTCProMiner is Bitcoin miner with fully automatic process. Start earning Bitcoin now!
<dz0ny> only some lemons
<dz0ny> slax0r: affiliate program
<dz0ny> slax0r: arso api ma gin
<dz0ny> a lot of gin with lemon was consumed
<slax0r> dz0ny: as in, povabi druge pa dobis neki kurac?
<dz0ny> mhm
<slax0r> sam idi brat mal FAQ
<slax0r> se moj sin bi boljse spisal anglescino kot majo tukaj :)
<slax0r> idioterna: kje se da btc kupit z paypalom?
<slax0r> ful redki to ponujajo, tisti kateri pa pa majo take feeje da glava boli
<metalcamp_> to je namensko tak
<metalcamp_> zato, ker preko paypala lahko disputaš
<slax0r> hm, true
<idioterna> slax0r: ne
<idioterna> slax0r: paypal transakcije so reversable
<slax0r> fora je, ker se na coinbase ne morem verificirat in ne morem kupovat/prodajat
<slax0r> osebno sem slikal ze na 200 moznih nacinov in lokacijah
<slax0r> vedno ali backside ali frontside ne gre skoz
<slax0r> ocitno sem ilegalec
<CrazyLemon> slax0r kupi od idioterna kojne prek paypala
<CrazyLemon> also.. dz0ny je..te coffeescript :D
<CrazyLemon> najboljš da vse prepišeš v go pa je!
 * slax0r looks at idioterna with big puppy eyes
<slax0r> saj zdaj sem se probal na coingate
<idioterna> slax0r: kok pa hocs kupt
<CrazyLemon> APU guy še vedno ni poklical/se pritoževal na bolhi da ni windowsov gor..so thats a good sign :D
<idioterna> apu je racial slur btw
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: a ti si ze vidu lava iz indije
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fazKSQlBG3o
<jabuk> Nevjerojatno! pjesma o indijskom lavu??? !!! - YouTube
<jabuk> Skeč: Kada slušatelj nazove radio i ne zna kako ide pjesma koju želi :)
<CrazyLemon> lol
<zdobbie> staged imho
<jabuk> M 1.5 > 6.km  J od ZAGORJA OB SAVI @11/09/2017 21:24:26  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.06+N,+14.99+E
<dz0ny> o lej kde https://www.facebook.com/ArsoVreme/photos/pcb.1672933852730683/1672933386064063/?type=3&theater
#ubuntu-si 2017-09-12
<napsy> jutro
<slax0r> jutro
<metalcamp_> jutro
<slax0r> kaj pa to ko so mi na coin gatah potrdili account \o/
<slax0r> I can buy bitcoinz nao
<napsy> ka pa si poslal za potrditev naslova?
<napsy> poloznico?
<slax0r> voznisko
<napsy> aja
<speed-> ahoj!
<slax0r> evo, probamo prvi transfer
<slax0r> samo bo se itak trajalo 1-2 dni
<slax0r> aloha speed-
<speed-> 3x sem joinal #ubuntu-so
<speed-> hin sem
<speed-> :D
<zdobbie> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 3628.48, low: 3467.10, high: 3628.99, bid: 3614.44, ask: 3628.47
<zdobbie> zamudu ze
<slax0r> zdobbie: da, ekr na 30eur bom zasluzil neizmerno
<slax0r> :)
<slax0r> ker*
<zdobbie> jaz sem na kraken vrgu nekej, se kr ni tam
<slax0r> jaz sem zdaj za zacetek 30eur, da vidim sploh kak dolgo traja proces nakupa
<slax0r> kolk ma fee kraken?
<speed-> 30eur
<speed-> pa ti v avstriji delas cuj pubec
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> so? :)
<zdobbie> v tem trenu je 0.16/0.26%
<speed-> za rundo vec placas etik
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> zdobbie: tak malo? :O
<slax0r> speed-: ne bom sprve dal not 3k pa zasustram kaj :D
<slax0r> treba je prvo zadevo sprobat :D
<zdobbie> to je za trading
<zdobbie> za funding pa ne vem tocno
<zdobbie> mislim da je 1EUR za SEPA nalog
<slax0r> neglede na znesek?
<zdobbie> kle pravjo, da je celo free https://www.kraken.com/en-us/help/faq
<slax0r> hm, potem moram se pa tukaj postat verified :)
<zdobbie> is ez!
<zdobbie> ne rabis vozniske posiljat
<zdobbie> zaenkrat
<slax0r> vidim ja :)
<slax0r> cool, thanks :)
<slax0r> zdobbie: kako je na krakenu, ko denar pride gor avtomatsko ti pretvorijo v btc, ali mas pac toliko $ na njihovem racunu in kupis btc ko se ti pac zdi cena primerna?
<speed-> na bitstamp dobis eure gor
<speed-> pa kupis ko kupis
<zdobbie> odvisno, kaj gor nakazes, tiste value mas
<zdobbie> potem pa kupujes, kar zelis
<zdobbie> mas malo morje valut
<zdobbie> IMO je sicer optimalno, da za podrobnosti idioterna sprasujes, jst sem se na kraken sele cez vikend prjavu
<slax0r> idioterna ma ze prevec bitcoinov da bi se menil z nekom ki nima niti 1 mBTC :P
<idioterna> hehe
<idioterna> slax0r: ne
<idioterna> slax0r: ko nakazes denar, imas potem tam stanje
<msev-> evo včeraj pa z eno zdravnico na zmenku :D
<idioterna> in z njim lahko trgujes
<idioterna> slax0r: kolk hoces kupit mi nisi vcerej povedal
<zdobbie> kdo je ze uro nastavlju?
<idioterna> msev-: this thread is worthless without pics
<idioterna> also
<idioterna> ce zdej prlimas si neresn
<metalcamp_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EbEeHE2GBVo
<jabuk> Luxury penthouse | Ljubljanska 6 | Maribor | Slovenia - YouTube
<jabuk> More info at: https://www.nepremicnine.net/oglasi-prodaja/tabor-stanovanje_6128359/ http://finalfocus.si/ http://www.facebook.com/FinalFocusProduction
<b4d> msev-: ajmo slike
<b4d> msev-: ali pa vsaj podrobnosti :D
<msev-> tale je pa pridna
<msev-> bom razložil :D
<b4d> ajde, cakamo
<zdobbie> hjao
<slax0r> idioterna: nisem niti videl da si pisal
<slax0r> ma zdaj sem tak dal ze nekaj na coingate
<slax0r> pa na kraken bom se, tako da ne rabim v bistvu vec paypala
<slax0r> sem se navelical coinbase in njihovega "avtomatiziranega" sistema za verifikacijo dokumentov
<slax0r> ampak hvala vseeno ^^
<idioterna> jah
<idioterna> it'll only get worse, se mi zdi
<slax0r> z cem? to verifikacijo?
<idioterna> ja
<slax0r> pa dobro, zdaj sem na coingate verificiran, pa kraken
<slax0r> tak da za nekaj casa bo :)
<idioterna> a kraken ma SEPA?
<idioterna> sm ze pozabu
<slax0r> ja
<slax0r> SEPA in Wire Transfer
<idioterna> no pol je to vse kar rabs
<slax0r> mhm
<slax0r> zdaj pa miljone gor
<slax0r> kupit btc
<slax0r> pa transferat na napacen address
<slax0r> \o/
<idioterna> jah
<idioterna> burning virtual money isn't easy, but it can be done
<msev-> okej torej spoznal jo na veselici v soboto, bil nažgan jo začel šlatat po hrbtu je dovolila...žvalit se ni hotla...šu z njo na drinko v pondelk skoz se je smejala, sam nism vedu a nj jo že primem za roko a nj jo začnem božat al kaj nj nardim tko da sm jo sam nakonc objel...nč posebnga...ful mi je všeč k se skoz smeje pa je pozitivna pa taka dobra punca po srcu...sam pismo ne pali tok zlo da bi mi skoz pisa
<msev-> la pa take fore...se mi zdi da bl js palim :D
<napsy> :D
<napsy> ti bi zensko natepavu ob prvem zmenku? :P
<msev-> ne no sam tko da bi se vidl da me hoče bl :D
<napsy> odvisno ka od tebe hoce
<dz0ny> friend for a walk
<idioterna> oh jesus
<idioterna> :slovenija:
<zdobbie> resno
<zdobbie> zdej bos tule desperacijo hlinu
<idioterna> dokler pred tabo ne res navadne, delne in algebraicne diferencialne enacbe se ne smes spuscat v odnos.
<zdobbie> mislim, kaj sploh je za pricakovat
<idioterna> "po hrbtu slatat"
<idioterna> zomg
<zdobbie> ona s tinderja je potem ze passé?
<zdobbie> slutim, da mogoce ne ...
<idioterna> a si ji vsaj s prstom napisu "vem kaj si pocela lansko poletje"
<slax0r> tis msev- : http://i.imgur.com/8Yss8.jpg
<idioterna> msev-: a nis ti zanc reku da isces dolgorocno?
<metalcamp_> slax0r: lmao
<idioterna> msev-: playing hard to get is essential.
<matjaz> http://turnoff.us/image/en/sudo-board-game.png
<CrazyItaliano> Ciao a tutti
<slax0r> ciao a fuck off
<CrazyItaliano> Zakaj si tak nesramn cuj
<slax0r> cuz
<slax0r> reasons
<slax0r> :D
<CrazyItaliano> Not cool man
<slax0r> nah, still pretty warm tbh
<CrazyItaliano> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 18.3°C @12.09.2017 9:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 75% jugovzhodnik 6.2 m/s (22.3 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:41:09, Kulminacija: 13:02:48, Sončni zahod: 19:24:27
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 12ur 43min 18s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyItaliano> .vreme milano
<jabuk> ARSO: Let. E. Rusjana Maribor (264m): 14.6°C @12.09.2017 9:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 88% jugozahodnik 3.2 m/s (11.5 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:32:45, Kulminacija: 12:55:01, Sončni zahod: 19:17:18
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 12ur 44min 34s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyItaliano> Right
<slax0r> y u in milano bruh?
<CrazyItaliano> .vreme Milano Italy
<jabuk> Via Socrate, 67, 20128 Milano MI, Italy: 20.56°C http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/weather/Country__Country/*https://weather.yahoo.com/country/state/city-718345/
<idioterna> stella del nord
<CrazyItaliano> Slax0r. ..coz its warmer
<slax0r> only a little
<CrazyItaliano> Enough...for now :)
<CrazyItaliano> Also..zakaj za vraga pri bobi ne dela roaming
<CrazyItaliano> Bobu
<metalcamp_> ker Å¡e niso anschlussa sprovedli
<slax0r> cuz bobi
<CrazyItaliano> Bobi is aight
<CrazyItaliano> Grem k moram varcevat z baterijo
<slax0r> apparently not, his roaming not workin
<CrazyItaliano> Bobi out
<slax0r> o/
<slax0r> pripelji msev-u kako italjanko
<idioterna> al pa hrvatico
<idioterna> on je zgleda kr usekan na looks
<slax0r> potem bi moral v beograd
<slax0r> tam so vse nasemljene
<slax0r> 24/7
<slax0r> oz. veliko
<slax0r> vse verjetno ne
<metalcamp_> kaj pa je narobe s hrvaticami?
<metalcamp_> speed-, slax0r: pivo v petek?
<slax0r> september mam full af
<slax0r> :/
<slax0r> mislim da mi ta vikend nikak nebo slo nic skozi
<slax0r> naslednji petek mogoce
<msev-> zdobbie, ne una s tinderja je Å¡e vedno mal v igri :D pa jutr sta dve drugi :D
<msev-> sam me kr po chatu že frend-zoneata :D ampak pol k bosta vidle tega lepotca v živo se ne bosta mogle upret :D
<msev-> Grem mal v Celje zdobbie
<msev-> če maš cajt se loh dobimo pol zvečer :D
<slax0r> zdobbie: jaz nebi, se ne bos mogel upret tej lepoti
<msev-> sj bom mel deviški pas gor
<msev-> he wont take my anus :D
<msev-> idioterna, ta zdravnica ni tok zlo lepa
<msev-> sam ma lepo dušo
<msev-> všeč mi je da se smeje skoz
<slax0r> ma veliko duso? ( . )( . )
<metalcamp_> misliš veliko srce? :)
<msev-> haha
<msev-> ma kr vredu ja :D
<msev-> čeprov more it na operacijo bogica
<msev-> ma en benign tumor
<msev-> mi je kr vse povedala že na prvem dejtu :D
<idioterna> to utrjuje duha
<idioterna> ja sej najbols takoj povedat kva hocs
<idioterna> sam sumim da ti nisi
<msev-> ja nism ji ja :D
<msev-> sm se delal skrivnostnga :D
<speed-> metalcamp_ um
<speed-> tezka bo v petek
<speed-> jaz bom v grazi malo pozno
<speed-> ka majo trije poslovilno
<speed-> :)
<metalcamp_> ok, pa drugič
<speed-> ja
<speed-> 2 tedna san doma te
<speed-> no
<speed-> 2tedna fraj
<speed-> ge bom nevem :D
<slax0r> speed-: https://i.ytimg.com/vi/7o_Q-wfEwSQ/hqdefault.jpg
<msev-> pismo ena me je skenslala za jutr :D
<msev-> se je "spomnla" da je s prjatlco zmenena :D
<b4d> msev-: pa kaj se jim pustis :D
<idioterna> a si jo vprasu za cifro od te prjatlce
<slax0r> msev-: povej da te ne moti ce bosta dve...
<idioterna> "da preverm navedbe"
<msev-> hahha :D
<msev-> klasična :D..
<msev-> sm napisal čakam response :D
<speed-> msev- ah ti tudi nimas srece ha
<msev-> res je trenutno sm out of luck :D
<msev-> pa čist hud tip sm ;)
<msev-> mal mišic mi manjka ampak ok :D
<speed-> glavno da mas bier bauch
<speed-> to je 2017 trend
<speed-> :D
<msev-> :P
<msev-> minimaln je mogoče je to problem :D
<slax0r> pics or it didn't happen
<msev-> :D
<CrazyPablo> Hola hombres
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cMKX2tE5Luk
<jabuk> The Disaster Artist | Official Trailer HD | A24 - YouTube
<jabuk> SUBSCRIBE: http://bit.ly/A24subscribe Based on Greg Sestero’s best-selling tell-all about the making of Tommy Wiseau's cult-classic disasterpiece The Room (“...
<zdobbie> "A deposit to your Kraken account has recently been credited."
<zdobbie> slax0r: ^ vcerej nakazano
<lynxlynxlynx> https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2017/09/bluetooth-bugs-open-billions-of-devices-to-attacks-no-clicking-required/ <-- nice
<jabuk> September | 2017 | Ars Technica
<jabuk> Serving the Technologist for more than a decade. IT news, reviews, and analysis.
<lynxlynxlynx> dovolj je, da imaš sprejemnik vključen
<dz0ny> http://rhizome.org/community/25205/
<jabuk> Wal-Mart Web Offers Linux as Windows Alternative | Rhizome
<CrazyPablo> Hola hombres
<e1e> hello CrazyPablo
#ubuntu-si 2017-09-13
<jabuk> M 1.4 > 5.km  J od METLIKE @13/09/2017 02:39:16  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.61+N,+15.32+E
<zdobbie> .btc eur slax0r plz
<zdobbie> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 3339.51, low: 3275.00, high: 3686.02, bid: 3339.61, ask: 3354.99
<napsy> lp
<speed-> guten morgen
<metalcamp_> ahoj
<speed-> kak smo
<zdobbie> jjeeeeeebbeeeeeeejjjjoooo
<zdobbie> Nasvsakdanodjutradovecera
<speed-> GDO
<zdobbie> kriptovalute
<speed-> fuck them all!
<zdobbie> http://www.europarl.europa.eu/plenary/en/home.html
<jabuk> Home | Plenary | European Parliament
<jabuk> Main page of the European Parliament’s plenary website. Live streaming, updated speaker list, plenary news, priority information and priority documents.
<speed-> apfel iphone X
<speed-> ste vidli
<speed-> koja makina
<speed-> fotoaparat ven iz njega gleda
<speed-> :))
<slax0r> jutro
<slax0r> zdobbie: :D
<slax0r> samo vprasanje je zdaj, ali bo se rastel, ali dalje padal? :)
<zdobbie> EUROPEAN INTERNET POLICE
<zdobbie> itshappening.gif
<zdobbie> ja jst sem vcerej zvecer upal, da bo rasel
<slax0r> pa si se vstrelil v nogo
<zdobbie> paaaaa ni no
<slax0r> kupil
<slax0r> bo kaj bo
<slax0r> saj je samo 30 eur :)
<b4d> speed-: my thoughts exactly
<b4d> kamera se kr strli ven ze 4. razlicico
<b4d> pa un zavihek na ekranu je tudi meh
<b4d> tak polovicen izdelek
<speed-> ja
<b4d> ce bi bi vzel 8
<speed-> ko francoski avto
<speed-> :D
<b4d> al pa SE, ki je se vedno najlepsi ajfon
<speed-> mah meni SE ni kul
<speed-> mam ga glih v roki :D
<slax0r> zdaj pa naj raste
<slax0r> da bo iz 30eur nastalo 31eur
<b4d> hehe, meni je pomojem idealen, sem imel nekaj casa 5S in je bil top
<slax0r> :D
<b4d> s tole 6ko, ki jo imam pa nikoli ni blo nekih obcutkov
<b4d> 4s se zdaj ko pogledam se mi solzica naredi kako dobro je bil narejen :D
<metalcamp_> pixel 2 ftw
 * metalcamp_ hides
<slax0r> samsung galaxy s2 ftw
<speed-> jaz sem cakal s8 mini
<speed-> pa nebo kak kaze nic :'(
<slax0r> jaz iscem nek phone ki bo mel cim manj vendor bullshita gor
<speed-> jaz pa bi mel samsunga :)
<speed-> i luv it!
<slax0r> gnus mas
<speed-> mam
<zdobbie> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 3289.97, low: 3259.20, high: 3686.02, bid: 3268.29, ask: 3289.93
<zdobbie> hjalp
<zdobbie> .btc eth
<metalcamp_> ni eth
<metalcamp_> coming soon
<slax0r> yay, pada :D
<speed-> naj dropne na 1k !!
<b4d> slax0r: wileyfox
<slax0r> si nor, zaj ko sem kupil vrtoglavi znesek :D
<slax0r> b4d: le wut?
<slax0r> is it worth it?
<slax0r> "We accept Orders for delivery to the UK only." well...fuck you then :(
<b4d> brat in kolega sta nabavila
<b4d> na amazonu dobis
<b4d> zaenkrat oba zadovoljna
<b4d> meni se tudi za ta denar zdi kar kul
<b4d> redno imajo neke akcije
<slax0r> ja saj, poceni je, to se mi dopade
<slax0r> samo kje sta nabavila?
<b4d> amazon
<slax0r> najdem samo 2, ne 2x
<b4d> bom vprasal ko se brat pojavi online, on je 2x vzel
<slax0r> I am dumb
<slax0r> https://www.amazon.de/Wileyfox-Swift-Bildschrim-Dual-SIM-Funktionalit%C3%A4t-Mitternachtsblau-mitternacht-blau/dp/B01M651X3H/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1505289668&sr=8-1&keywords=wileyfox%2B2x&th=1
<jabuk> Wileyfox Swift 2 - 5-Zoll-HD Display - 16GB interner Speicher + 2GB RAM Speicher (Dual-SIM-Funktionalität 4G) SIM freies Smartphone Android Nougat 7.1.1 - Gold: Amazon.de: Elektronik
<jabuk> Wileyfox Swift 2 - 5-Zoll-HD Display - 16GB interner Speicher + 2GB RAM Speicher (Dual-SIM-Funktionalität 4G) SIM freies Smartphone Android Nougat 7.1.1 - Gold: Amazon.de: Elektronik
<slax0r> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 3260.70, low: 3255.00, high: 3686.02, bid: 3260.70, ask: 3279.63
<speed-> slax0r gda idemo na pivo
<matjaz> slax0r, https://www.amazon.de/Wileyfox-Swift-Bildschrim-Dual-SIM-Funktionalit%C3%A4t-Mitternachtsblau-mitternacht-blau/dp/B01MU7VZ1R/ref=sr_1_1?s=ce-de&ie=UTF8&qid=1505291668&sr=1-1&keywords=wileyfox
<matjaz> sej je
<slax0r> matjaz: ja saj vem, poglej link zgoraj :P
<matjaz> ah!
<matjaz> yes, you are dumb :D
<slax0r> sem spregledal da je 2x :)
<slax0r> ker v title je 2 :)
<slax0r> saj je vse kul, samo display se mi zdi malenkost majhen
<slax0r> pa tu na amazonu pise da je 400g o.O
<slax0r> na strani pa da je 155
<matjaz> mah, jest sem vzel P10 pa mam mir
<slax0r> pa z podatki o bateriji nekaj ne stima tukaj
<slax0r> zena ma p10
<slax0r> je kar zanimiv telefon
<slax0r> samo ni pa spet toliko zanimiv da bi dal 3x vec
<slax0r> kamera je bomba drugace
<matjaz> kamera je top ja
<matjaz> pa ni 3x več
<matjaz> ampak 2x več :)
<slax0r> -.-
<speed-> slax0r nisem znal ka si fotograf
<slax0r> mhm
<slax0r> :D
<speed-> delas vse na crnobeli filter pa to?
<speed-> artistic look? :D
<slax0r> ka si na glavo spadno?
<slax0r> :D
<speed-> zdaj ze dugo ne
<slax0r> nisem jaz noben fotograf :)
<msev-> kvaje veleumi
<metalcamp_> sup playboy
<CrazyPablo> Sup
<slax0r> y u no juan?
<speed-> HUAN
<CrazyPablo> Juan is not here atm
<CrazyPablo> Lahk bi bil miguel
<CrazyPablo> Pismo rabm powerbank.. nimam ne kabla ne nic
<Matthai> saj za powerbank tudi rabiš kabel :-P
<CrazyPablo> Pa tale crappy powerbank ki ga mam pa mi je sam 40% napolnu
<CrazyPablo> Matthai pride zravn :D
<CrazyMelon> a tile v Franciji se vedno strajkajo?
<zdobbie> kam se ti mudi?
<CrazyMelon> domov!
<slax0r> .btc to eur
<slax0r> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 3281.00, low: 3192.78, high: 3686.02, bid: 3275.00, ask: 3281.00
<slax0r> https://i.imgur.com/rzmtBqU.png
<metalcamp_> noice
<zdobersek> stahp
<slax0r> zdobersek: wrong time to buy? ^^
<speed-> to 1k !!
<metalcamp_> sell sell sell
<zdobbie> I BELIEVE
<slax0r> ZOGO BRCNO
<slax0r> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 3193.40, low: 3112.00, high: 3685.00, bid: 3179.94, ask: 3193.30
<slax0r> I believe you're fucked zdobbie ^^
<msev-> a se da bitcoine z lahkoto pretvorit v fizični dnar :D
<slax0r> sure
<slax0r> daj mi 5 bitcoinov pa ti dam 5 tisocakov
<slax0r> z lahkoto
<slax0r> :P
<slax0r> se danes grem na banko in pridem v lj ce treba
<slax0r> :P
<msev-> haha
<metalcamp_> msev-: ja
<metalcamp_> msev-: sudo mv bitcoin > cash
<metalcamp_> oh my, zatipk
<slax0r> sudo mv bitcoin /dev/null
<metalcamp_> :D
<metalcamp_> sudo mv bitcoin /cash/slax0r
<metalcamp_> there, i fixed it
<zdobbie> http://i.imgur.com/S5toT5q.png
<slax0r> metalcamp_: +1
<msev-> beer money
<metalcamp_> uporablja kdo gitlab?
<b4d> metalcamp_: malo sem ga instaliral, pa account imam na gitlab ce to steje :D
<matjaz> metalcamp_, o/
<slax0r> metalcamp_: \o
<zdobbie> fglhasl;am,cxa http://www.reuters.com/article/us-china-finance-digital-ico-analysis/cryptocurrency-chaos-as-china-cracks-down-on-icos-idUSKCN1BN33R
<metalcamp_> slax0r: kaj je razlika med cache pa artifacts?
<metalcamp_> v CI
<slax0r> zdobersek: yep... :/
<slax0r> metalcamp_: huh, artifakti so "shranjene" stvari iz predhodnih buildov
<slax0r> cache pa...no ideea
<zdobbie> sj bo, sj bo ...
<slax0r> saj se se kar drzi
<metalcamp_> med stage-i bi rad ohranil dir z dependencies, da mi ni treba ponovno dl-jat vsega
<metalcamp_> https://gitlab.com/gitlab-org/gitlab-ce/issues/23012
<jabuk> vendor/bundle directory is removed even when cached (#23012) · Issues · GitLab.org / GitLab Community Edition · GitLab
<jabuk> In .gitlab-ci.yml ```yaml cache: untracked: true paths: - .bundle - vendor/ ``` When the build is run, the vendor/bundle directory is automatically removed... ``` Fetching changes... Removing .bundle/ Removing db/schema.rb...
<slax0r> metalcamp_: sec
<slax0r> metalcamp_: http://sprunge.us/ODAX
<slax0r> to je ena moja build skripta
<slax0r> pathi vendor/ public/js/ in public/css/ se mi ohranjajo
<slax0r> eni ze od testa naprej
<slax0r> drugi pa od builda
<slax0r> da ne rabim to vedno vlacit dol v vsakem stage-u
<metalcamp_> aha, kul
<metalcamp_> bom stestiral, verjetno Å¡e danes
<metalcamp_> hvala, maš pivo v dobrem :)
<slax0r> \o/
<matjaz> metalcamp_, cache so fajli ki se uporabljajo v pipelinih
<matjaz> npm folder verjetno
<matjaz> artifakti so pa recimo build rezultati
<matjaz> aka deployment paket
<matjaz> recimo
<matjaz> aja, sej ste že pogruntal
#ubuntu-si 2017-09-14
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 17.km  J od OBREŽJA @14/09/2017 02:16:55  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.7+N,+15.65+E
<jabuk> M 2.1 > 6.km  J od METLIKE @14/09/2017 02:46:00  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.6+N,+15.3+E
<speed-> jutro
<napsy> lp
<zdobbie> hoi
<slax0r> jutro
<slax0r> mali petek \o/
<speed-> jup jup jup!!!!
<metalcamp_> o/
<speed-> danes sem tak
<speed-> https://scontent-frx5-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t34.0-12/21744477_1398810640173906_2117399623_n.png?oh=93bfe5185092afdc5d8325c73e417d8e&oe=59BBCA2A
<speed-> jutri pa samo z eno roko
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> si porihtal metalcamp_ ?
<slax0r> ffs, se da kak iz facebooka VSE maile izklopit razen ce te nekdo direkt kontaktira prek DM ali komentarja nekje?
<slax0r> poln kurac mam mailov "X, Y in Z imajo danes rojstni dan"
<slax0r> boli me kurac
<metalcamp_> ne Å¡e, verjetno bom jutri
<slax0r> tak jih ne poznam
<metalcamp_> sestanek me čaka
<slax0r> ne iti :P
<speed-> slax0r nisi mi za rojsni dan cestital
<speed-> FU
<metalcamp_> :D
<speed-> ze klikam unfriend
<slax0r> oh noes
<slax0r> :D
<slax0r> ti meni si?
<slax0r> ze brisem telefonsko
<speed-> haha
<speed-> se dobro ka neven tvojega maila!! ka ga nemren pozabiti! :p
<slax0r> :D
<slax0r> ti ga povem da bos ga lahko? :D
<speed-> ne nocem znati!!
<slax0r> speed.is.not.my.friend@gmail.com
<slax0r> tu mas!
<speed-> fajn
<slax0r> :D
<speed-> drugace pa
<speed-> not.my.friend.anymore
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> to bi blo predolgo
<slax0r> so me ze prsti boleli
<slax0r> :D
<slax0r> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 3211.79, low: 3098.68, high: 3379.90, bid: 3200.38, ask: 3211.70
<slax0r> sem vedel, ko bom nabavil bo btc sel v franze :D
<idioterna> a si ze al kaj?
<idioterna> ne nad $2k hodit not
<slax0r> idioterna: malenkost :)
<slax0r> saj to sem si tak mislil da bo nekaj takega se zacelo dogajat ko sem ze prejsnji teden zacel brat o kitajskem ICO banu
<slax0r> ampak pac... :)
<zdobbie> *peer pressure*
<slax0r> ^
<slax0r> I blame zdobbie
<zdobbie> and I blame you, Pikachu!
<CrazyMelon> i haz juice
<CrazyMelon> !
<slax0r> I haz too
<slax0r> man joice
<slax0r> for yer mom
<slax0r> #BURN
<slax0r> juice*
<slax0r> ffs
<slax0r> :D
<CrazyMelon> u just burned yourself
<CrazyMelon> mel sm sam se 7%
<CrazyMelon> in je bilo ze kriticno
<slax0r> I did indeed sir
<idioterna> pa salamo?
<msev-> nč razmu ge - a se to kj prekmursk sliš :D
<slax0r> niti priblisno
<slax0r> wtf...
<msev-> no dj mi preved
<slax0r> PRIBLIZNO
<msev-> :D
<msev-> če bo gučala po domače da jo ne bom razumel
<msev-> preved mi v prekmurščino
<msev-> prosm
<slax0r> zdobbie: ^ will you do the honors?
<zdobbie> ne?
<slax0r> msev-: nika(j) san te nej razmo
<msev-> ja to da ji odogvorim
<slax0r> vepa zaj gli san ti pravo jebo te
<msev-> a ta stavk vse pove a kaj
<slax0r> 09:59          slax0r : msev-: nika(j) san te nej razmo
<slax0r> nic te nisem razumel
<msev-> a ne pomen to sam "nč te nism razumel"
<msev-> ja sj to vem
<slax0r> ali ka bi rad povedal?
<msev-> "Če boš govorila po domače, te ne bom nič razumel" :D
<slax0r> ce bos gucala domace te ge nemo nika razmo
<slax0r> that'll be 0.05btc
<msev-> :D
<speed-> ..
<speed-> ka prekmurko mas?
<speed-> vsi se silite ali ka
<speed-> :D
<metalcamp_> :D
<speed-> msev- vizo si zrihtaj
<slax0r> https://i.imgur.com/Uj7GfjM.jpg
<msev-> speed-, :D ji bom poskusil vstavit mojo izkaznico v režo :D
<msev-> bom reku da si ti reku :D
<speed-> od ge pa je
<msev-> muerska sobota
<msev-> sam živi zj v LJ
<msev-> izseljenka je
<msev-> ge
<speed-> eh
<speed-> takih ne nucamo
<speed-> :D
<speed-> traitors!!!
<jabuk> M 1.9 > 7.km  J od BREŽIC @14/09/2017 11:30:11  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.84+N,+15.58+E
<slax0r> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 3151.00, low: 3098.68, high: 3341.80, bid: 3151.00, ask: 3151.20
<slax0r> shiet
<slax0r> :D
<matjaz> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 3150.00, low: 3098.68, high: 3341.80, bid: 3150.00, ask: 3151.53
<matjaz> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 3010.00, low: 3002.00, high: 3341.80, bid: 3005.00, ask: 3010.00
<matjaz> ena urca 100 eur
<matjaz> najs
<slax0r> not najs
<slax0r> kupo sem :D
<slax0r> v napacno smer gre :)
<slax0r> huh
<slax0r> nisem vede lda se ryzen tako slabo navija
<slax0r> genuinely shocked...
<matjaz> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 3001.01, low: 3001.01, high: 3341.80, bid: 3001.01, ask: 3001.39
<matjaz> we gettin there!
<slax0r> STAHP
<slax0r> :D
<metalcamp_> SELL SELL SELL
<metalcamp_> :D
<slax0r> eh
<slax0r> naj kar ostane v walletu
<slax0r> ko bo 5k prodam
<slax0r> :P
<slax0r> se prej pa ko pade na 1k kupim nekaj zraven :P
<matjaz> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 2964.00, low: 2964.00, high: 3341.80, bid: 2964.00, ask: 2965.24
<metalcamp_> .yt it's going down
<jabuk> It's Goin' Down (From "Descendants 2") https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Vv-zcAoer8
<msev-> .yt way down we go
<jabuk> Kaleo - Way Down We Go (Official Video) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0-7IHOXkiV8
<slax0r> ne bom se enkrat tipkal vsega, here's the copypasta: http://sprunge.us/eQHa
<metalcamp_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P0nyy6AcfY4
<jabuk> X-ECUTIONERS LINKIN PARK -IT'S GOIN DOWN - YouTube
<metalcamp_> to sem mislil
<jabuk> X-ECUTIONERS LINKIN PARK -IT'S GOIN DOWN
<metalcamp_> stupid bots
<metalcamp_> stupid bots everywhere
<metalcamp_> slax0r: wanna change jobs?
<metalcamp_> job*
<slax0r> metalcamp_: right away
<slax0r> ce placate tak dobro :P
<speed-> minimalca njemi dajte
<speed-> tak si je prevec ze nagrabo
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> nimam se bajte :P
<speed-> pa ze si dol placal
<slax0r> ja
<slax0r> 4
<slax0r> :P
<speed-> fua stari crkalven ze cejli den
<speed-> zaj pa se of smrklas nesce po mene priti
<speed-> :D
<speed-> glumi nekaj tan
<speed-> ze bi lejko spickali pred neven kda
<slax0r> keri smrklas?
<matjaz> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 2979.00, low: 2889.00, high: 3341.80, bid: 2976.01, ask: 2987.49
<matjaz> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DJpEq4DVYAAr4O0.jpg:large
<slax0r> matjaz: kdaj gres all in?
<slax0r> cez 5min?
<matjaz> sem hotel prejšnji teden, pa sem na srečo šel raje po avto :D
<slax0r> a bo avto cez par dni vreden 1x vec? :P
<matjaz> :)
<matjaz> mam namen nekaj notr ruknit ja
<matjaz> nimam pa enega cilja kam mora past
<slax0r> trenutno je slab cas za nalozbo :)
<matjaz> saj bom še malo počakal, da še veliko pade pa začne nazaj rast :)
<slax0r> same
<lynxlynxlynx> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bvim4rsNHkQ
<jabuk> How Not to Land an Orbital Rocket Booster - YouTube
<zdobbie> .btc eur
<zdobbie> :>
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 2811.46, low: 2741.00, high: 3323.37, bid: 2811.10, ask: 2818.34
<e1e> hello
<CrazyLemon> buhdej
<e1e> o kaj si že nazaj?
<zdobbie> jo
<CrazyLemon> e1e nazaj nazaj
<e1e> CrazyLemon kje si pa bil?
<CrazyLemon> e1e palma de mallorca
<zdobbie> de milano?
<CrazyLemon> che milano
<e1e> aha, za to sem pa že slišala :)
<e1e> kako je bilo?
<CrazyLemon> e1e naporno :D
<e1e> nisi šel uživati?
<CrazyLemon> e1e ja in ne :) neke vrste druzenje je bilo :)
<e1e> aja in bi Å¡e Å¡el nazaj?
<CrazyLemon> e1e bi vendar ne iz milana ker je predaleč za se vozit..pa ne bi bil v palmi ampak izven glavnega mesta pa več časa bi si vzel za ogledat zadevo
<CrazyLemon> tko je bilo sam not pa vn pa fertik :D
<e1e> ja, ponavadi je boljše it malo ven iz središč, pa sam pogledat it tja za kak dan...druga pa še okoli...
<e1e> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<CrazyLemon> pri nas neki piha
<e1e> pri nas že cel dan piha, pa oblačen je blo tak, kot da bo vsak čas dežval, zdej pa "končno" ena ploda
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 2779.90, low: 2741.00, high: 3323.37, bid: 2779.80, ask: 2796.96
<CrazyLemon> noooooooice
<CrazyLemon> nč..dost je bilo za danes
<CrazyLemon> ln
<e1e> ln
#ubuntu-si 2017-09-15
<metalcamp_> jutro
<metalcamp_> CrazyLemon: 'tko je bilo sam not pa vn pa fertik', talking like a true msev- :>
<slax0r> jutro
<slax0r> TGIF
<slax0r> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 2745.08, low: 2695.75, high: 3279.99, bid: 2731.83, ask: 2745.01
<napsy> lp
<napsy> oh snap :)
<msev-> metalcamp_, ta teden sm se s 4-imi različnimi dobu :D
<zdobbie> pa je komej petek ...
<metalcamp_> msev-: to ni #playboy-si kanal
<msev-> :D
<idioterna> ma nej se pohvali, k je tak kerlc
<idioterna> jsm se sam s tremi :)
<idioterna> aja no
<idioterna> pa se z gospo, tko da recmo da sm izenacu.
<zdobbie> gospa steje dvojno
<idioterna> dvojne pike?
<idioterna> a zato k mam abonma :)
<b4d> msev-: a so spet kaksne nove zgodbe?
<msev-> nope :), učer je blo neugodno, mi je rekla da sm super ampak da nemore zj haha :D...huda je bla nenormalno :D
<b4d> pa je podala kaksne razloge al kej?
<b4d> sllike/
<idioterna> nenormalno huda?
<idioterna> s cim si jo pa tok razjezil?
<b4d> hahaha
<zdobbie> kva je ta kraken sasav vcasih
<zdobbie> sploh noce orderja sprejet
<metalcamp_> have you tried using -f
<metalcamp_> ?
<zdobbie> sudo worked
<slax0r> spet kupujes?
<slax0r> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 2620.00, low: 2596.00, high: 3279.99, bid: 2620.50, ask: 2622.10
<msev-> b4d razlogi so: se zapira pred ljudem, ni se še pripravljena pri 32 odreči samskosti, strah jo je da bo prizadeta, jo je kar groza, res sm super ampak nemore, pa kar hudo ji je :D
<msev-> prav da sm se vredu in optimalno obnašal
<zdobbie> as dubu keksa
<msev-> in da se lahko prijateljsko podruživa :D
<msev-> ne nism valda ane :D
<zdobbie> a take pohvale ti zbiras pa jih devas v CV?
<idioterna> msev-: no dej urlpls
<msev-> nimam urlja
<msev-> na vibru jo mam :D
<idioterna> ja pol ti pa ne mormo objektivno povedat ce je problem v teb
<msev-> se bom potrudu pa jo pokazal
<idioterna> now i'm confused
<idioterna> a nisi ti tip?
<idioterna> aja!
<idioterna> ok, carry on.
<zdobbie> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 2610.49, low: 2596.00, high: 3279.99, bid: 2600.00, ask: 2604.62
<zdobbie> rip
<slax0r> kaj pravijo kitajci?
<slax0r> bojo liftaliICO ban?
<idioterna> dvomim
<b4d> msev-: vsakemu svoje, samo ce pri 32 ni pripravljena, nikdar ne bo
<idioterna> a pa bi morala bit?
<msev-> ja vem, drgač pa res huda mačka, dal bi ji vse :D
<idioterna> prov zanima me kaj to pomen
<b4d> idioterna: vidis da isce msev zivljenjsko sopotnico Č=
<b4d> msev-: slike!
<idioterna> ma on sploh ne ve kaj isce
<b4d> sej smo se ze zmenli da lahko das crn trak cez nipple
<b4d> idioterna: a eno da bo te fit ure z njim geekala, pa vsake kvatre v hribe sla
<b4d> sej sploh ni zahteven
<b4d> ajde pa velike cike more imet
<idioterna> majhne so bols
<idioterna> dalj casa zdrzijo, pa manj stranskih ucinkov
<b4d> :)
<idioterna> ja res
<idioterna> zdej ze tri poznam k razmisljajo da bi si sle zmanjsat
<idioterna> to breme
<msevpics> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B87FK33qoAT3UjliLWU0cXdpeFE/view?usp=drivesdk
<jabuk> Screenshot_20170903-173715.png - Google Drive
<b4d> msev-: a tale v chatu je ta ista?
<b4d> bom reku da ni slabo, zgleda da nima crazy eyes
<msev-> ne ta v chatu je pa moja prjatlca
<b4d> 'cause you don't put it in crazy :D
<msev-> ta v chatu je prjatlca k sm jo tut hotu zapet sam pol k je začela govort da ma rada une res bolano napihnene nabildane tipe sm nehal k sm bl suhec kot veš :D
<msev-> greva pa jutr skupi na balet tko da ni bad bom saj ano klašnjo lahko gledal al pa kšno drugo hudo baletko :D
<b4d> o lepo
<b4d> pa pohvale da si se opogumil pa dal slike
<b4d> lahko bi naredili kaksno lestvico najboljsih ane
<idioterna> aha cak morm pogledat
<idioterna> hm
<metalcamp_> zdobbie: 'as dubu keksa' - made my day :D
<idioterna> nc huda ne zgleda
<idioterna> se na nohtih ma zascito
<b4d> :D
<idioterna> kremplih*
<b4d> kupi kdo dve karti za klape v krizankah v nedeljo?
<msev-> loh kšno bivšo pokažem ane :D
<b4d> msev-: seveda lahko
<b4d> bomo uvrstili na lestvico
<msev-> dons sm v formi :) k je rekla FF da mava nasledn tedn spet seanso :D
<b4d> tale 32 vodi zdej
<idioterna> firefox je rekla?
<msev-> ja je kr ognjena lisička :P
<idioterna> url
<msev-> b4d kam pa una blonda k sm jo že pokazal paše
<msev-> una k sm mal mutil z njo k zgleda k paris hilton
<idioterna> dej ti to vse lepo zber na kup
<idioterna> ne da se lovimo neki levodesno
<b4d> se strinjam, dej nek album naredi
<b4d> pa dej geslo
<b4d> pa nam ga tukaj shareaj
<b4d> blonda? a tale v chatu?
<b4d> vecje slike rabimo za oceno
<idioterna> o cem to?
<idioterna> aja ta v nekem krogcu?
<idioterna> cist zadost se vid
<msev-> ne b4d una ena druga
<msev-> nevem kko si loh pozabu
<msev-> :D
<idioterna> ja dej jim ksne codename
<b4d> sej pravim, galerija in lepo zraven codename
<b4d> msev-: res se ne spomnem :/
<b4d> a motoristka
<b4d> 1. 32, 2. motoristka, neuvrscena baletka, dokler ne bo vecjih slik
<b4d> trenutno stanje
<msev-> ne motoristka
<msev-> ok bom naredu mapo
<b4d> msev-: e to! :)
<slax0r> a je bla slika?
<slax0r> nisem spremljal telenovele
<slax0r> ampak ce bi primerjal samo looks, bi dal motoristko pred to 32 letno
<idioterna> je bla ja, se cakam odgovor od NSA
<b4d> slax0r: zdej bo mapa pa bomo lahko v miru preverjali
<slax0r> my life finally has meaning
<metalcamp_> slax0r: why? ženske po 30. letu imajo svoje prednosti :>
<slax0r> http://dobrador.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/01/132363676518162354_H4EYDkOi_f.jpg
<slax0r> metalcamp_: "ce bi primerjal samo looks"
<slax0r> :P
<slax0r> mam jaz zeno po 30., vidim te "prednosti" ja :P
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> kaj je pa drugac?
<idioterna> mislm, js nism opazu ksne posebne spremembe
<slax0r> that's why there's ""
<idioterna> aha
<idioterna> mislm, men je zadnjih ~19 let awesome
<msevpicz> https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B87FK33qoAT3VXpuUWl0NnRhbTQ
<jabuk> Girlz – Google Drive
<msev-> tko zj bom pa razložu
<msev-> ta k je črnobela v faco in nima kapuce je una s kero sm bil najdlje (7 let) :D
<msev-> una s kapuco je bla 5 let starejša od mene in me je hodila z avtom iskt v KR k še nism mel izpita
<msev-> una tablond k postran gleda je una s kero sm ga mal sral
<msev-> una k je črnobela cela postava je FF :D
<msev-> tablond v bež barvi je moja frendica
<idioterna> kaj pomen ff
<msev-> ta blond v kiklci v arabski emiratih je pa tut ena punca izpred začetka faksa
<msev-> ff - prijateljica z ugodnostmi v postli :P
<idioterna> aha
<idioterna> a pa ona ve da ji reces ff
<idioterna> a ne bi blo bols fb
<slax0r> no nudes
<slax0r> ?
<slax0r> lame
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> js mam nudes
<idioterna> ce je to tvoj thing
<msev-> ja fb je bolš :D
<msev-> ja ona noče nč nežnosti
<msev-> tko js bi se bl objemal pa take fore
<msev-> pač bl čustven sm od nje :D
<slax0r> ona je pa bolj "chocke me daddy" ?
<slax0r> choke*
<slax0r> idioterna: nah, i'll pass :P
<msev-> ja bl taka je
<msev-> spank me pa take fore :D
<idioterna> jah, ce nisi up for it odstop ksnmu mesto k rad to pocne ane
<msev-> sm sm :D
<msev-> se navajam :D
<idioterna> se bols
<idioterna> vsako priliko za ucenje je pametno izkoristit
<msev-> res je idioterna se strinjam, me bo naučila neki novih trikov :D....b4d, no dj jih rangirej :D
<idioterna> a te iz mape?
<idioterna> js dobim sam warning da je premal podatkov.
<dz0ny> .yt we know whdre you live manson
<jabuk> Marilyn Manson - WE KNOW WHERE YOU FUCKING LIVE (official audio) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bmblT8_9-7U
<slax0r> msev-: HARDER DADDY
<CrazyLemon> metalcamp_ i'm just saying like it was! :D
<slax0r> .btc to eur
<slax0r> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 2570.98, low: 2551.00, high: 3200.00, bid: 2565.80, ask: 2572.00
<CrazyLemon> sell sell sell
<CrazyLemon> http://www.androidpolice.com/2017/09/14/motorola-reveals-total-10-moto-z-moto-g-devices-will-get-android-oreo-g4-series-excluded/
<jabuk> Motorola reveals a total of 10 Moto Z and Moto G devices will get Android Oreo, G4 series excluded
<jabuk> Back in the days when the Moto X could be used with one hand and Moto Maker was a cool new thing, Motorola was one of the best manufacturers with software... by Richard Gao in Moto G5, Moto G5 Plus, Moto G5S, Moto G5S Plus, Moto Z, Moto Z Droid, Moto Z Force, Moto Z Play, Moto Z2 Force, Moto Z2 Play, Motorola, News
<CrazyLemon> idioterna ^ g5 is the way to go
<idioterna> are you sure?
<idioterna> js ze mam oreo :)
<idioterna> na obeh nexus 5x k jih mam doma
<CrazyLemon> idioterna ja..sam več k oreo ne boš dobu! :D
<idioterna> ja to pa tut z g5 nabom
<CrazyLemon> probably :D
<speed-> juhu se 3 ure
<CrazyLemon> do kosila?
<speed-> do dopusta!
<speed-> :D
<CrazyLemon> spet??
<speed-> wtf
<speed-> spet
<CrazyLemon> a nisi mel dopust like en mesec nazaj
<speed-> ja
<CrazyLemon> torej..spet?? :D
<speed-> pff
<speed-> haters
<speed-> samo tisto sem mel tak provizoricno po 1 teden
<speed-> zdaj pa mam 2 !!!
<speed-> :D
<CrazyLemon> ti avstrijci vas preveč razvajajo :)
<matjaz> .yt shake it off!
<jabuk> Taylor Swift - Shake It Off https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nfWlot6h_JM
<speed-> pff
<CrazyLemon> on je bl fan
<CrazyLemon> .yt despacito
<jabuk> Luis Fonsi - Despacito ft. Daddy Yankee https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kJQP7kiw5Fk
<CrazyLemon> ^
<napsy> .btc
<napsy> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 2552.82, low: 2520.00, high: 3157.72, bid: 2537.21, ask: 2552.79
<msev-> .yt desperado
<jabuk> Desperado- antonio banderas https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GhKJ9ig7I1c
<msev-> lol :D
<msev-> speed-, kok dni dopusta maš vse skupaj in kok ga maš še zj neporabljenega
<speed-> 25 vse skup
<speed-> se 17 mam
<speed-> se 7 ostane po dopustu :D
<msev-> uf
<msev-> js mam isto 25
<msev-> Å¡e 12 mi jih je ostal
<speed-> samo ka so me grdo vcepili
<speed-> sem mislo se samo prit pokazat danes
<speed-> zdaj pa se sestanek mam ob 2.30
<speed-> sef me klical ob 9 cela panika
<speed-> ka se zgodilo ker nobenega slovenca ni tu
<speed-> pa sem mu pravo, dobro ti ves ka se je zgodilo
<speed-> pa on samo congrats, dobra igra :D
<msev-> js mam 14:30 eno interno predavanje
<msev-> kr kul bo :D
<msev-> lih do konca Å¡ihta bo vrjetn konc :)
<speed-> mene pa skoraj malo skrbi
<speed-> da nebo do 4 feritk
<msev-> udar po mizi
<msev-> po moško
<msev-> :D
<msev-> reč mene čaka kranjska klobasa doma
<msev-> če ne bom točen zvečer ne bo seksa in bom nasledn tedn cel teden tečen
<speed-> :D
<speed-> ma saj tak bom ostal tu
<speed-> do 6 - 6.30 cca
<speed-> majo trije poslovilno
<speed-> :D
<speed-> gremo na neke pive
<speed-> ampak se morem nazaj drzat danes
<speed-> morem jutri biti v 100% pripravlenosti :D
<msev-> a jutr bo bolša čaga
<msev-> :D
<speed-> rolling stones!
<b4d> speed-: HIFIVE
 * speed- hi5's
<msev-> tooooppppp
<msev-> kotaleči stari smrdljivi plesnivi kamni :D
<speed-> sebe poglej, lepo prosim
<b4d> tako dalec bomo da vonja ne bo :D
<speed-> pa se to ja
<speed-> :D
<speed-> pa mokri kak cucki
<b4d> danes grem po en najlon v dechatlon
<b4d> da se vsaj nekaj pokrijem
<msev-> a najlonke boš mel gor :D
<idioterna> lycra.
<idioterna> za po dezju ni bolsga k fleece pa lycra
<idioterna> je pa res da je enim nerodn, k se jim pol vidjo dimenzije penisa.
<msev-> nerodno
<dz0ny> https://twitter.com/KinoBezigrad/status/908657599352107008
<jabuk> Kino Bežigrad on Twitter: "Finale bo na največjem platnu v mestu - kot bi bili v Istanbulu! 🇸🇮🏀 Priskrbi si brezplačne vstopnice čimpreje, obvesti prijatelje! #mojtim https://t.co/UjUIvcXFm1"
<zdobbie> o kul, vem, kam ne
<zdobbie> slax0r: a sva ze bogata
<idioterna> ja ce sta kupla pr 3000 usd
<idioterna> pol mata zdej ze 15% vec
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 3017.46, low: 2502.00, high: 3200.00, bid: 3017.77, ask: 3049.80
<CrazyLemon> opa
<CrazyLemon> be prepared to sell
<CrazyLemon> sledi padec!
<zdobbie> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 2950.00, low: 2502.00, high: 3200.00, bid: 2950.00, ask: 2955.10
<CrazyLemon> told u
<zdobbie> cakam na 2550 z enim lepim shortom ...
<CrazyLemon> a boš zdaj cel večer gledal vrednost al bova šla killat insurgente?
<zdobbie> nemorn
<CrazyLemon> lies
<CrazyLemon> you are scared..and thats fine
<ubuntu-si> a moram jaz internet dat v WAN
<ubuntu-si> http://www.tp-link.com/resources/images/products/large/TL-WR740N-04.jpg modri je WAN a je tu dovod
<ubuntu-si> nic sj dela
<idioterna> ubuntu-si: kaj bi pa rad dosegel?
<idioterna> aja
<idioterna> no ce dela, si verjetno prav naredil :)
<ubuntu-si> kaj naj pocnem z simatic s5
<CrazyLemon> make love with it(?)
<ubuntu-si> :)
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 3149.00, low: 2502.00, high: 3200.00, bid: 3137.80, ask: 3149.99
<ubuntu-si> a je kdo bankrotiral
<ubuntu-si> https://jobs.lever.co/kraken
<jabuk> Kraken Exchange
#ubuntu-si 2017-09-16
<CrazyLemon> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DJsaGf7X0AA3mXg.jpg:large
<CrazyLemon> lol?
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 3250.00, low: 2502.00, high: 3294.83, bid: 3250.00, ask: 3261.54
<jabuk> M 1.8 > 22.km JZ od VARAŽDINA (HRVAŠKA @16/09/2017 12:35:01  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.17+N,+16.14+E
<CrazyLemon> https://paste.sh/bLp_i0CJ#tP4wVUb0m475_oceth9h_YAq
<jabuk> paste.sh · encrypted pastebin
<CrazyLemon> a bi kdo vedu zakaj dobim tako napako za curl alias?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kdaj boš pofixal ipv6 issues?! :D
<CrazyLemon> čeprav hm..
<CrazyLemon> sj torrentleech tracker sploh nima ipv6 naslova..
<idioterna> https://bou.si/4c/1505564934969.jpg
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 3093.52, low: 2950.00, high: 3294.83, bid: 3093.46, ask: 3099.00
<CrazyLemon> see what your jpg did
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/zabava/zanimivosti/moski-svoj-penis-vtaknil-v-vadbeno-utez-gasilci-so-ga-resevali-tri-ure/432705
<jabuk> Moški svoj penis vtaknil v vadbeno utež, gasilci so ga reševali tri ure :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<jabuk> Nemški gasilci so morali kar tri ure reševati nekega nespametnega moškega, ki je svoj penis vtaknil v luknjo vadbene diskaste uteži, kamor se sicer namesti ročka za dviganje.
<CrazyLemon> he had a msev moment ^
<CrazyLemon> a pozna kdo koga k ma t-2 prek telekomovega fttn omrežja?
<dz0ny> https://github.com/dz0ny/video.streamy/releases/tag/v0.0.5
<jabuk> Release Getting there· dz0ny/video.streamy · GitHub
<jabuk> video.streamy - Another torrent to kodi addon.
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: tracker resolva na ipv6
<dz0ny> v http klinetu je treba izkjučit
<dz0ny> it's low priority :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny nope
<CrazyLemon> tracker nima ipv6 addr
<CrazyLemon> https://paste.ubuntu.com/25549636/
<jabuk> Ubuntu Pastebin
<CrazyLemon> uu..bios update
#ubuntu-si 2017-09-17
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 3050.00, low: 2950.00, high: 3279.25, bid: 3044.24, ask: 3050.00
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny
<CrazyLemon> for i in {1..100}; do ./node_modules/.bin/mocha -R spec --compilers coffee:coffee-script/register test/url.coffee; done | grep "2 passing" | wc -l
<CrazyLemon> 100
<CrazyLemon> i dont understand this sh1te :)
<lynxlynxlynx> razlike v okolju
<CrazyLemon> sj..zato bi pa mogu mergeat pa je to to! :p who cares about failing tests!
<idioterna> o
<jabuk> M 1.3 > 5.km SZ od TOLMINA @17/09/2017 16:38:17  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.22+N,+13.7+E
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 5.km SZ od TOLMINA @17/09/2017 17:13:17  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.21+N,+13.68+E
<CrazyLemon> zadnje čase kr neki zanimanja za ram :)
#ubuntu-si 2018-09-10
<slax0r> jutro
<napsy> lp
<b4d> hi
<speed-> hail
<slax0r> sieg
<msev-> CrazyLemon, porodne težave
<msev-> :D
<speed-> rodil si?
<speed-> :D
<msev-> zj bi loh to preobrnil kj na tvojo ženo ampak ne bom :D
<speed-> ampak jaz nisem ozenjen
<msev-> včer sm veslal mal po unmu jezeru pri Celju
<speed-> HA in your face
<msev-> kr najs je blo
<msev-> speed-, damn zafailal sm :D
<msev-> ej če mam v virtualboxu windows kko preklaplam pa klikam notr
<speed-> kaj bi preklaplal?
<speed-> v vmware je ctrl + alt da gres ven
<speed-> nisem 100% ce je virtualbox isto
<msev-> aha mogoče ctrl + delete
<msev-> jp
<msev-> uglavnm
<msev-> zakaj je resolucija slabša
<msev-> a se to da napimpat
<msev-> kko preverm če uporabljam compton?
<speed-> msev-
<slax0r> vbox je desni ctrl po defaultu za release
<speed-> si cul ze za eno stvar
<speed-> www.google.com
<msev-> sm najdu
<zdobbie> msev-: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5aAbOgdbTbM
<speed-> super!
<slax0r> kek
<msev-> aha mutter pol
<msev-> vrjetn
<msev-> najdu sm solution :D
<zdobbie> tfc
<metalcamp> dan
<b4d> hi
<slax0r> lo
<CrazyLemon> mijau
<CrazyLemon> fucking developer previews... vsakič znova mi zbriše vse nastavitve na telefonu
<lynxlynxlynx> ej, a kdo ve, a se da kupit predplačniške kartice v kakšni navadni trgovini, bencinski?
<CrazyLemon> as in.. SIM cards?
<lynxlynxlynx> ja
<lynxlynxlynx> ne vem, kako mi je ušlo
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx čisto povsod jih imaš :)
<CrazyLemon> od bencinsk, trgovin, trafik etc
<CrazyLemon> bob, telemach, a1
<lynxlynxlynx> super, hvala :)
<CrazyLemon> yw
<CrazyLemon> any ZPS member here? :D
<CrazyLemon> rabim en screenshot :p
<idioterna> kaj je pa zps?
<CrazyLemon> zveza potrošnikov slovenije
<Lurker69> zakaj bi pa bil memebr od njih?
<Lurker69> mislim... zveza potrošnikov bi lohk mela free sign up ne njihovi strani
<Lurker69> zaščite potrošhikon pa to...
<Lurker69> SIM kartice majo v vsaki trgovin pa bencinski, sam je mal zajeban včasih jo kupi brez da morš osebni dokument pokazat
<CrazyLemon> ne rabiš osebnega dokumenta...ne vem zakaj bi ga
<Lurker69> men se zdi da je zakon po celi EU, de ne morš prodat sim kartice brez da se ve kdo je lastnik
<Lurker69> policaji, pa dilerji pa  terroristi pa to
<Lurker69> v nemčiji, če rabiš clean sim morš of ciganov kupit
<Lurker69> od*
#ubuntu-si 2018-09-11
<napsy> lp
<slax0r> jutro
<slax0r> https://translate.google.com/?source=osdd#auto/en/Polep%C5%A1ala%20si%20mi%20jutro.
<speed-> seems legit
<CrazyLemon> Lurker69 mogoče po celi EU definitivno pa ne v SLO :)
<CrazyLemon> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DmmpGqzU4AAQfDZ.jpg:large
<slax0r> oooooooooooooooooooooooooooold
<CrazyLemon> ne pa ni!
<slax0r> ja pa je
<pitastrudl> ne pa ja
#ubuntu-si 2018-09-12
<slax0r> jutro
<metalcamp> o/
<napsy> lp
<b4d> jutro lurkerji
<slax0r> https://i.imgur.com/3HNfxSZ.jpg
<b4d> :D
<slax0r> fucking hell
<slax0r> ne morem se nehat smejat
<slax0r> :D
<idioterna> a podkvici
<slax0r> mhm
<pitastrudl> haha
<speed-> dobra ! :D
<zdobbie> 3/7
<Lurker69> pošten meme
<Lurker69> 8/10 od mene
<Lurker69> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AlVuMxt-xtU tole je 10/10 za mene
<idioterna> the rise of the retards?
<Lurker69> system of german idealism needs to be completed
<Lurker69> to ma prav
<idioterna> to si ti misls da ma prav
<idioterna> k ti ni jasn da bos za oglje v tem sistemu
<CrazyLemon> well..oglje is useful
<idioterna> to people not currently burning, yes.
<Lurker69> enkrat sme zadet hodu po oglju
<Lurker69> eni so mel tiste priprave cel dan, jes sem pa mim prišu prot večeru, na enem festivalu
<Lurker69> fora je da morš hiter it
<Lurker69> ko zrezek na žar fukneš za pol sekinde pa ga dol vzameš, se tud nč kej še ne spremeni
<CrazyLemon> a ti je to zrezek povedal?
<Lurker69> ni povedu, sam če prtisneš živo nogo za pol sekunde v žerjavco je isto
<Lurker69> se uzadi je fizika, voda izapri iz kože pa nardi tanek izulativni lajer
#ubuntu-si 2018-09-13
<napsy> jutro
<slax0r> jutro
<b4d> hi
<dz0ny> farewell o/
<dz0ny> \leave
<metalcamp> dan
<slax0r> pa je res
<CrazyLemon> ta dz0ny[m] tak fejkr
#ubuntu-si 2018-09-14
<napsy> lp
<metalcamp> jutro
<slax0r> jutro
<idioterna> o
<sasa84> helou
<slax0r> o/
<pitastrudl> morgen
<sasa84> ooo slax0r
<sasa84> o/
<sasa84> pitastrudl, živeli!
<slax0r> ooo sasa84
<slax0r> kak si bejba?
<pitastrudl> pozdrav sasa84 :)
<sasa84> slax0r, ej, am bo bo :) rinemo počas :D
<sasa84> ti?
<slax0r> kam rinete?
<slax0r> delamo, ko zamorci
<sasa84> priden :D
<sasa84> slax0r, ti si naš geroj!
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> heroj
<sasa84> dejansko je bila namenska napaka ... prekmurščina nima besed na črko h baje ...
<slax0r> geroj <3
<slax0r> henjaj*
<slax0r> je prva na h :P
<idioterna> rusi tut recejo geroj
<sasa84> mogoče sem pa ruska vohunka... red sparrow :P
<idioterna> https://i.imgur.com/BXEEQUk.jpg
<idioterna> sasa84: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yg3gjCozXdI
<Lurker69> kdo je par dni nazaj tule reku da je kajaku po Å¡marticnjkem jezeru
<Lurker69> Å martinjskem*
<Lurker69> Včeri sem čist slučajno u eni gostilni u celu sreču unga tipa k ma supe na šmarjaku
<Lurker69> pravi da jih ma 61 zgleda pa srednjih 40
<Lurker69> s peciklom se fura, plava pa trvao kadi pravi, pa pravi da nima več ko 8 let delovne dobe
<Lurker69> zgleda da je to recept za eliksir mladosti
<Lurker69> tale niet album mam pa orginal nekje na dilah
<sasa84> yes, niet ;)
<idioterna> kva zdej, yes or niet?
<sasa84> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1mNe7i_G2so
<sasa84> yes niet :D
<Lurker69> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cNJUyvU79Tw
<Lurker69> tole vam je všeč?
<Lurker69> Silence - Pitaju me, pitaju
<Lurker69> Men sta silence tak nenormalno dobra, pa jih nisem v živo slišu že ene par let
<idioterna> a nisi ti alt-right?
<Lurker69> če je treba
<Lurker69> zakaj?
<idioterna> ja ne more ti pol bit vsec hrvaski komad, halo
<idioterna> drzavo je treba brant pred hrvati, a ne ves da nas hocjo okupirat?
<Lurker69> nah
<Lurker69> hrvati so čist vredi
<idioterna> fake news!
<Lurker69> pa silence je slovenski "band", sam je manda res da je en od njih harvat
<idioterna> :veleizdaja:
<Lurker69> prej sem prlepu, pitaju me pitaju ker je najbolj znan komad od njih
<Lurker69> majo pare lepih slovenskih tud
<Lurker69> silence - kraljestvo mačjih oči
<Lurker69> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=81ZEp3z73yM
<idioterna> ja ja sej poznam
<idioterna> cist kul so
<Lurker69> drgač pa jes sem alt right sam ko je treba kirga trollat
<Lurker69> moji nazo so tulk liberalini da me niti liberalic ne marajo
<Lurker69> nazori*
<Lurker69> kadar pa se je treba mal pozabavat, sem pa lahka stalinist al pa fan od hitlerja, mi je čist vseen, sam da je efektivno https://i.imgur.com/JgjCt19.png
<Lurker69> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Og7y13wkLgY&index=9&list=PLf89HLYO2rOCkFXe9508cTPoxvBIKQTWL tale je tud lepa
<Lurker69> Dan D - Kamn (Acoustic)
<Lurker69> ka se je z link botom zgodil? a jes enga zrihtam?
<idioterna> Lurker69: a pa ti ves da gnojnca ne gori? :)
<Lurker69> gnojnca gori
<idioterna> ne ne
<idioterna> sam metan gori
<Lurker69> https://www.google.com/search?q=electricity+from+fermenting+rganic+material&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&client=firefox-b
<Lurker69> https://www.google.com/search?q=electricity+from+fermenting+rganic+material&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&client=firefox-b
<speed-> HELLOW
<linkdoggo> ^ https://tinyurl.com/yddvjnw8 ^
<Lurker69> hi onon
<onon> hi
<Lurker69> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Og7y13wkLgY&index=9&list=PLf89HLYO2rOCkFXe9508cTPoxvBIKQTWL
<linkdoggo> ^ Dan D -  Kamn (Acoustic) - YouTube https://tinyurl.com/y9nxv8t7 ^
<Lurker69> ops, onon is german guy I know, he has this linkdoggo
<linkdoggo> Lurker69: Fempure-a keeng vuoold yuoo leeke-a tu dreenk sume-a ooff my bluud.  Bork bork bork!
<Lurker69> ja pa chatbota ma inštaliranga če je komu dolgcajt
<onon> I'll leave you guys to it, hf
<speed-> wot
<Lurker69> speed-: wčasih smo mel u tem kanalu link bta, ki napiče site title, tak da ni treba klikat da vidiš ka je
<Lurker69> pe vidim da ga ni več
<Lurker69> pa sem reku temu kolegu naj svojga bota, k ga mamo u enih drugih kanalih sem joina
<Lurker69> če komu ne paše ga pač kicknte
<speed-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XRECz0zQ1iw
<linkdoggo> ^ New Iphone in a Nutshell - YouTube ^
<sasa84> .vreme
<idioterna> nimam vremena
<Lurker69> ma iskilnik po wolframpalpha
<Lurker69> !wa prime numbers
<Lurker69> hm...
<linkdoggo> Lurker69: yws 1 kno wprtiMe nuMbars..
<Lurker69> aja pa testira 13y old typing stayle cleverbota
<Lurker69> zato dA z T3M žIvCiRa LuDi
<Lurker69> ankrat some delala experiments, dva clerebots da govorita med sabo
<Lurker69> skor vedno v manj kot 5 minutah flirtat začneta en z drugim
<idioterna> kera pedrcina je ta bot ej.
<speed-> haha
<speed-> ja ne
<Lurker69> lahk ti dam githab od njega če hočeš, ta je bil na hit narjen engrat, začel se je v bistvu z wolfram alha iskanikom, kis smo ga hotl me t u kanalu
<idioterna> nah
<idioterna> sej napisem to v petih minutah
<speed-> Lurker69 koliko si ti star?
<Lurker69> mal čez 30
<Lurker69> sam nisem koder, jes sem oblikovalec po poklicu
<Lurker69> po izobrazbi pa stojink
<speed-> ne saj nima veze, tak malo po slogu pisave
<Lurker69> strojink*
<speed-> bi pravo da dosti manj
<Lurker69> nimam type checka u quasslu na windowsih, pa se mi ga ne lubi zrihtat
<Lurker69> in ga mam na vseh drugih platformah tak da sem navajen se zatipkovat pa pol popravlat, sam na ircu to pač ne morem
<speed-> dobro dobro ni se treba opravicevat :D
<Lurker69> hehe
<Lurker69> sej če se vsedem, pa počas natipkam, lahka včasih cel odstavek napišem z manj kot tremi napakami
<speed-> ka pa oblikujes
<slax0r> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HH8-1q0tKko
<linkdoggo> ^ Exit Eden - Frozen (Cover Madonna) - YouTube ^
<Lurker69> internet strani tak po malem, v glavnem tiskovine
<Lurker69> tu ko delam večinoam pa printamo na textil
<speed-> aha
<Lurker69> če rabte kake letake flayerje plakate kataloge... sem zlo pocen
<speed-> redko
<Lurker69> ja vem
<speed-> pa drugace mam tu enega tiskara, ki mi skoraj gratis dela vse :D
<Lurker69> fajn je delat za kake kulturnike, festivale, prireditve, Å¡prtne evente..
<Lurker69> fajn je če celo grafično predlogo za kak svetovn pervenstvu al pa kej tazga dobiš
<speed-> :)
<sasa84> Lurker69, a pol se z grafičnim ukvarjaš? kul :)
<speed-> Erjavec je ob tem napovedal, da bo njegova prva naloga ugotoviti, katere so konkretne grožnje za Slovenijo, in vzpostaviti sistema Slovenske vojske ter zaščite in reševanja, da bosta lahko odgovarjala na varnostne izzive.
<speed-> kako dobro nalogo si je zadal
<speed-> :D
<Lurker69> tažka naloga
<Lurker69> edino kar mora naša vojska nardit v naslednjem mandatu je da pospravjo tisto kurčevo žiso ki so jo navlekl iz kitajske
<sasa84> ah ja ...
#ubuntu-si 2018-09-15
<Lurker69> jutro
<Lurker69> https://i.redd.it/aec4ivoqoam11.jpg
<CrazyMelon> https://twitter.com/gourdnibler/status/1040678572262916096
<CrazyMelon> lol...wait for it :D
<linkdoggo> ^ Tony scar. on Twitter: "So dramatic! Dude from the weather channel bracing for his life, as 2 dudes just stroll past. #HurricaneFlorence‌ " https://tinyurl.com/ybjl9g3s ^
#ubuntu-si 2018-09-16
<CrazyLemon> hah.. nokia dodala slovenski jezik na svojo stran https://www.nokia.com/sl_si/phones
<linkdoggo> ^ Najnovejši pametni telefoni in mobilni telefoni Nokia Android | Nokia phones ^
<slax0r> sasa84: \o/
<CrazyLemon> /o\
<CrazyLemon> "vprašanje: ime prve mačke?
<CrazyLemon> odgovor:
<CrazyLemon> novo geslo: "     <- bob security protocol :D
<sasa84> oooo slax0r
<sasa84> \o/ /o\ oˇ| /o\
<sasa84> kok nrdiš C :\
<sasa84> oC ?
<CrazyLemon> ?
<slax0r> wut? :D
<slax0r> YMCA?
<pitastrudl> :D
<Bubaru> bicikl so mi dons ukradl
<Bubaru> trek specialko za ravno belanco, vreden 800€ nov, star even dve leti
<Bubaru> ene*
<idioterna> :\
<idioterna> Bubaru: a mas ksne fotke?
<Bubaru> čak mal
<Bubaru> morm facebook ulafat
<Bubaru> sem lih domov šprišu sem ceu dan čaku
<Bubaru> v Å¡entjurju je blo pred lidlom ob ene pol desetih zjutri
<Bubaru> in zgleda da se je z svojim kolesom prpelu, enim takim za 20 eurov, in se enostavno odpelu z mojim
<Bubaru> je tud policaj reku da je to verjetn to, ke je pred lidlom neko en bicikl otal cel dan in je Å¡e kr tam
<Bubaru> jes sem čaku če bo mogoče un prišo še po ta svoj star bicikl, pa danes ni
<Bubaru> pa vsem kelnarcam okol sem vse razložu, pa oblubu 100 evrčkov ko mi povejo priimek od človeka ki ga ma v kleti
<Bubaru> sem zihr da ga bom nazaj dobu, sem bil učas varnostnik v dickaču u sentjurju, tak da mamo tam vse pokrit
<Bubaru> http://cdn.mos.bikeradar.imdserve.com/images/bikes-and-gear/bikes/road/TK_2009_Madone5.2_pearlwhite_mr-1200-80.jpg
<Bubaru> okvir ma mnda tale, al pa zlo podobn, opremo ma vso drugo, ampak je cel vkljično z napisom bel, zelo vpadljiv tak da se itak ne more po šentjurju z njim furat
<Bubaru> zato ga moram pa najdit predenj ga pelajo u lublano pa tam prodajo
<Bubaru> ni karbon, slika je karbonc, ta je aluminij
<Bubaru> https://media.alltricks.com/hd/572b41fca144e.jpg takle je mnda biu, svetlo siv TREK napis, bele barve pa tak sexy lepo zaoblen cel okvir
<Bubaru> sam da ma črn sedež pa ravno ozko bbelanco
<Bubaru> pa lih en tedn nazaj sem dal eno novo felgo gor pa vse 4 bremze
#ubuntu-si 2019-09-12
<napsy> jutro
<slax0r> jutro
<Lurker69> https://www.unilad.co.uk/news/travel-bloggers-face-decade-in-jail-for-flying-drone-in-iran/
<slax0r> iranians are dicks, gotcha
<slax0r> what else is new?
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/NiceShortsBook/videos/449487389007889/
<CrazyLemon> so awesome :D
<lynxlynxlynx> nice
#ubuntu-si 2019-09-13
<CrazyLemon> no pa sm dobu telefon ki sm ga naroču pri mediamarktu \o/
<CrazyLemon> tko da priporočam cheaperandmore :D
<zdobbie> ^ this guy fucks
<CrazyLemon> < guy has a new phone!
<CrazyLemon> kupi kdo razbito Nokio 7 plus? :D
<CrazyLemon> vse dela samo zaslon je malce razbit :D
<lynxlynxlynx> DB_Error: DB Error: unknown error in unknown on line unknown >:(
<CrazyLemon> mislite da bi se dalo prodati Nexusa 5? :)
<CrazyLemon> http://slo-android.si/forum/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=18517
<CrazyLemon> lets see :)
<idioterna> 5 al 5x?
<idioterna> aha 5
<idioterna> jsm ga senkal
<idioterna> pomoje vec k 50e ne bos dobil
<CrazyLemon> sej tudi ne pričakujem več :)
<CrazyLemon> sam mi ga je pa škoda vržt v smeti..ker dela
<idioterna> jaz ti dam 50 zanj
<idioterna> sam ne vem kdaj bom na obali
<CrazyLemon> naah..ne bom vzel 50
<CrazyLemon> 40 mi dej pa ti ga pošljem po pošti
<CrazyLemon> sej si v sloveniji ne? :D
<CrazyLemon> i don't do overseas shipping :D
<idioterna> loh posljes v slovenijo ja
<idioterna> sam bi rad prsu na obalo
<CrazyLemon> pol pa pridi :D
